# ***Cruise magnets and graphics links part 3!!!***



## tjbaggott

Starting The New Thread here as the other one became FULL!

Here's the link to the previous two threads:

Cruise magnets and graphics Links part 1 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226
Cruise magnets and graphics Links Part 2 http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2147014&page=255

Happy Disigning!!


----------



## bonoah

Hi all - I remember that sometime this summer I saw posts with templates for mouse ears to put on top of our door number on the ship.  

After well over an hour of scrolling through post after post I STILL cannot find them.  Can anyone please help to point me to where they are.  I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!!!

PS - is milliepie employed by Disney   She is providing an unbelieveable service and SOMEONE needs to be paying her!


----------



## tjbaggott

bonoah said:


> Hi all - I remember that sometime this summer I saw posts with templates for mouse ears to put on top of our door number on the ship.
> 
> After well over an hour of scrolling through post after post I STILL cannot find them.  Can anyone please help to point me to where they are.  I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> PS - is milliepie employed by Disney   She is providing an unbelieveable service and SOMEONE needs to be paying her!



LOL, I agree!

The graphics you are looking for are in a thread entitled something like "Stateroom Mickey ears and then some".  I'll see if I can find the link.

UPDATE: Here is the link to those Mickey Ears and More Graphics http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## bonoah

Awesome - so excited to be doing our magnets - makes it feel that much more real!

Bonnie


----------



## tjbaggott

Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!

This is for Karajeboo.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!






[/IMG]


----------



## bonoah

It's adorable - I love it!


----------



## mommy2paris

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




I love love love this! We are taking our first family cruise in January and will be surprising our girls with it as part of their Christmas gift... This would be perfect. Would you mind personalizing this one for us? It would be addresses to Paris & London, and we are sailing the Wonder Jan 10 - 14th 2010!

Thanks!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Hi all!    We're going on our first cruise in March and I've made a few magnets & saved them to surprise my family on Christmas morning. 

I don't want to impose, but I'm wondering about getting a graphic I saw that was names.  (Heidi & Don in the one I saw) with Mickey and Minnie in the middle.  It was so adorable.  Would it be too much trouble to get a Dawn & Kirt?   Or is there a site I can donate to for the work?


----------



## jordak




----------



## tjbaggott

For mommytoparis,






[/IMG]


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Is there anyway I could get this graphic made as well?Not sure which graphic I will use they are sooo cute! Names are Hope and Marc. Cruise is June 8 - 18, 2011 Mediteranean Cruise on the Magic. I would love an Itouch/Ipod. Margaritas for drinks! I would be so grateful if you could make this for me!


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hey Judy-

How are you doing?  All ready for your cruise? I'm not ready, but I have started.  I had posted the request on the other thread and it's now closed, so I decided to post here as well.  I wanted one of these as well with:Judy and Ray
We're on the Magic Nov 14-21, 2009.  I would like to have a chocolate martini(some do look like that mudslide one you had posted) and the ipod (purple if possible, if not the pink you had posted previously is fine)  Ray likes Margaritas or Sam Adams Cherry Wheat.

Thanks so much for much for everything.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tjbaggott said:


> For mommytoparis,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Is there anyway I could get this graphic made with my cruise info on it? Names are Hope and Marc. Cruise is June 8 - 18, 2011 Mediteranean Cruise on the Magic. I would be so grateful if you could make this for me!


----------



## tjbaggott

For BWV DREAMIN:





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

And For Fivepin:  Not ready for our cruise, but we leave for Orlando in 3 weeks and a day.  Time is closing in.  I have most of my own magnets done up but need to get busy on our Pirate costumes (for MNSSHP in MK as well as Pirate night on Board), our FE and our FE gifts.  Started packing though, that'll be done before everything else I'm sure!  Here's your graphic, Enjoy!






[/IMG]


----------



## bonoah

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Would love the ipod in there Judy - Thanks!
> 
> So how do you get that Disney font in there?  I tried playing around with this stuff on photobucket but couldn't get the font to look anywhere near as cool as yours ? ! ? !
> 
> Enquiring minds NEED to know


----------



## lmhall2000

Jordak! Wow! Just Wow!!

I hate asking you guys to create these things, but yet here I am again! EEK!  We're taking our first ever cruise and want to create magnets for our travelers to make it that much more exciting! I LOVE your license plates..I'll make my requests, but I do know a little about Photoshop, I'm just not sure I can duplicate your font/shadowing for the big words on it...if you know which font/embellishments you used, I could try it...

Tink License Plate with "Ailey"

Bruce Bite Plate with "Martin"

LittleMermaid2 plate with "Eliza"

Is there anyway to put on the bottom of the plate our state's name "Alabama" ??

I'm going to go and play with it and see what I can come up with....

Thanks! You're a master!

Tara


----------



## mommyof3boyz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there anyway I could get this graphic made as well?Not sure which graphic I will use they are sooo cute! Names are Hope and Marc. Cruise is June 8 - 18, 2011 Mediteranean Cruise on the Magic. I would love an Itouch/Ipod. Margaritas for drinks! I would be so grateful if you could make this for me!





I'm with Tara.  I have been sitting here trying to make one of these myself & can't do it to save my life.  And I do photography!  I hate to ask but i would love.... to get one of these if extra time is avalible.  This is such a great idea & keepsake.  I would have never thought about this.  This will be are first cruise for my entire family and we are all very excited.  O Names are Monica & Wayne.  cruise dates Feb 7 - 11.  I love the Margarita & Corona!!  Thanks for sharing all your work very very creative - great job!


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> Jordak! Wow! Just Wow!!
> 
> I hate asking you guys to create these things, but yet here I am again! EEK!  We're taking our first ever cruise and want to create magnets for our travelers to make it that much more exciting! I LOVE your license plates..I'll make my requests, but I do know a little about Photoshop, I'm just not sure I can duplicate your font/shadowing for the big words on it...if you know which font/embellishments you used, I could try it...
> 
> Tink License Plate with "Ailey"
> 
> Bruce Bite Plate with "Martin"
> 
> LittleMermaid2 plate with "Eliza"
> 
> Is there anyway to put on the bottom of the plate our state's name "Alabama" ??
> 
> I'm going to go and play with it and see what I can come up with....
> 
> Thanks! You're a master!
> 
> Tara


wow, you certainly know how to pump up my ego. What month are you going on the cruise?  Far as the font goes, it is pretty easy. I use "license plate" font. Type your name out, make a selection of the word and expand it by 4 or 5 pixels. Make a new layer under the text layer and fill that selection. Now bevel that to your liking, then lower the fill. Hope that helps.


----------



## jordak

For *lmhall2000*

If the date is wrong, let me know and i can change it. I was bored so i thought i would do them now and make changes later if needed.


----------



## mommyof3boyz

jordak said:


> wow, you certainly know how to pump up my ego. What month are you going on the cruise?  Far as the font goes, it is pretty easy. I use "license plate" font. Type your name out, make a selection of the word and expand it by 4 or 5 pixels. Make a new layer under the text layer and fill that selection. Now bevel that to your liking, then lower the fill. Hope that helps.




You make it sound so.. easy!!  I'm going to try!


----------



## tjbaggott

mommyof3boyz said:


> I'm with Tara.  I have been sitting here trying to make one of these myself & can't do it to save my life.  And I do photography!  I hate to ask but i would love.... to get one of these if extra time is avalible.  This is such a great idea & keepsake.  I would have never thought about this.  This will be are first cruise for my entire family and we are all very excited.  O Names are Monica & Wayne.  cruise dates Feb 7 - 11.  I love the Margarita & Corona!!  Thanks for sharing all your work very very creative - great job!



More than happy to do one up for you!  I've put you on my list, and will have it posted here for you tomorrow.


----------



## lmhall2000

Hey!  

We're going in May....I'm trying to figure this out...will try and post my results, I don't think I'm using the right bevel...blah...I hate trying to figure things out on PS...your instructions were Greek to me, but now that I've played with it for 2 hours, I FULLY understand what you were saying!!  I'm too old for new languages!! Thanks!!
Tara


----------



## lmhall2000

jordak said:


> For *lmhall2000*
> 
> If the date is wrong, let me know and i can change it.



Okay, you put me to shame!! I spent 1 hour making three..they're getting better as I go but still not the color coordination that you have going on!! You've done too much! I can erase out the date and put it in, which font are you using for the date?? I can't seem to get the right one! I think I've tried 20!!   I'll see if I can post one I did here in a second! 

Thanks!!
Tara


----------



## lmhall2000

Here's my 6th attempt (1.5 hours later) I just don't get the sparkly effect on my lettering like you have...






Hopefully it'll work
Tara


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> Here's my 6th attempt (1.5 hours later) I just don't get the sparkly effect on my lettering like you have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it'll work
> Tara


Hey, that's really good! Your going to make me obsolete.  For the sparkle i just add noise. 4 percent with gaussian and monochromatic checked. Then fade it down if it is to much. On the dates i use Arial font.


----------



## lmhall2000

Last question Jordak, I promise!!   And no, I could not do this for anyone else, my learning curve is so ridiculous!!

On your letters, you're putting an additional contrast color that lies right next to the original..I'm not able to pull that off...I figured out the noise trick...thanks!!!! Do you have more than one layer underneath the name?  

Thanks!! you ROCK!!!!

Tara


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> Last question Jordak, I promise!!   And no, I could not do this for anyone else, my learning curve is so ridiculous!!
> 
> On your letters, you're putting an additional contrast color that lies right next to the original..I'm not able to pull that off...I figured out the noise trick...thanks!!!! Do you have more than one layer underneath the name?
> 
> Thanks!! you ROCK!!!!
> 
> Tara


Yeah, what i have is my main text file, then under that  the bevel and on top of main text is where i put my colors. What i usually do is make a layer above the text file, select the main text and fill the text with the color i want as border on the new layer. Then i contract the selection by 3 pixels, then fill with a new color or a gradient. You could also just select your text then add a stroke to the selection, but i like to do it the other way so i have the layers to work with if i want to make changes. I hope i don't have you confused. Feel free to ask questions  if i didn't explain it very well.


----------



## Flora Fan

Sabrecmc...You requested something with Mulan.  It is my first attempt at anything like this and I'm afraid not very good.  But I post it with the hopes that someone else may be able to improve upon it.


----------



## minniemouse71

I am amazed at the ideas that you guys come up with. Every time I open this thread I find more and more that are amazing.  I am trying to make a couple of shirts for a Disney trip that we are taking before our cruise and was wondering if someone could help me. I would like the black Mickey heads with the characters the front of the shirts. I would like the names on one ear and the year 2009 on the other.

Theresa with Goofy (just the regular Goofy)
Mickey with Mickey Mouse 
Dan with Mater from cars (the one that says she loves me for my body)
Vickie with Tinker Bell.

I also need the names that are filled with the characters. (I hope this makes sense)

Theresa with Goofy
Mickey with Mickey Mouse
Dan with Mater
Vickie with Tinker Bell


Thank you so much for helping make our trip magical.
Vickie


----------



## jordak

Flora Fan said:


> Sabrecmc...You requested something with Mulan.  It is my first attempt at anything like this and I'm afraid not very good.  But I post it with the hopes that someone else may be able to improve upon it.


I just saw on the other thread you are using something i did for a shirt. Not a problem and i appreciate you giving me credit. Thought i would do a little enhancing since you put the offer out there to improve. Just wanted to add a little dimension without highjacking your vision. If i am overstepping let me know and i apologize.


----------



## tjbaggott

LOL, Jordak, on the above Mulan picture.  I saw her words on anyone wanting to improve on it and my first thoughts were foot prints and the ship!  Creative minds must think alike!  I was also thinking of a sand castle.  I have a few graphics of those, so I'll give that one a go tomorrow (today, but as it's just JUST morning, a little later today, LOL).


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> LOL, Jordak, on the above Mulan picture.  I saw her words on anyone wanting to improve on it and my first thoughts were foot prints and the ship!  Creative minds must think alike!  I was also thinking of a sand castle.  I have a few graphics of those, so I'll give that one a go tomorrow (today, but as it's just JUST morning, a little later today, LOL).


That's funny because i was going to add a castle, but couldn't decide where i wanted to put it. Maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## milliepie

HomeschoolMama said:


> Hi all!    We're going on our first cruise in March and I've made a few magnets & saved them to surprise my family on Christmas morning.
> 
> I don't want to impose, but I'm wondering about getting a graphic I saw that was names.  (Heidi & Don in the one I saw) with Mickey and Minnie in the middle.  It was so adorable.  Would it be too much trouble to get a Dawn & Kirt?   Or is there a site I can donate to for the work?




Hey all did ya miss me? LOL!

I sent pm's to all of the requests I had from the other thread just in case they don't see this one and I'm all caught up from that thread (I think)  If you have ventured over here and I missed you please send another request.  Those PM's still waiting for something, no fear!  I'm working on those and will get back to you shortly.  Same goes for whoever is waiting for something on my Milliepie thread.  I'm hoping everyone is doing well and that plans are going smoothly for everyone!  

And now, here is  your request.


----------



## HomeschoolMama

milliepie said:


> And now, here is  your request.


Oh!  Thank you so much!!!  It's absolutley perfect!  I LOVE it!


----------



## Flora Fan

jordak said:


> I just saw on the other thread you are using something i did for a shirt. Not a problem and i appreciate you giving me credit. Thought i would do a little enhancing since you put the offer out there to improve. Just wanted to add a little dimension without highjacking your vision. If i am overstepping let me know and i apologize.



Awesome Jordak.  Thanks.  I thought about the footprints somewhere along the way, but obviously forgot about it before posting...and it definitely gives it that final touch.  The shading is very nice too.  I'll have to work on creating shadows next.  



tjbaggott said:


> LOL, Jordak, on the above Mulan picture.  I saw her words on anyone wanting to improve on it and my first thoughts were foot prints and the ship!  Creative minds must think alike!  I was also thinking of a sand castle.  I have a few graphics of those, so I'll give that one a go tomorrow (today, but as it's just JUST morning, a little later today, LOL).



Love the sandcastle idea.    I thought it needed something in the spot with the sand toys, a sandcastle would be terrific.  Thanks all for the help.  I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## hgon76

tjbaggott said:


> For BWV DREAMIN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could I please, please get a couple of these???  We are surprising the kids with the cruise for a Christmas gift and the ship one would be perfect to laminate and wrap up in a box for them to open.
For the ship one for my kids: names are Cody and Emma. We are sailing on The Magic from January 16-23,2010.  
And if I could get the beach one with names Heather and Tom, same dates........TIA


----------



## tjbaggott

hgon76 said:


> Could I please, please get a couple of these???  We are surprising the kids with the cruise for a Christmas gift and the ship one would be perfect to laminate and wrap up in a box for them to open.
> For the ship one for my kids: names are Cody and Emma. We are sailing on The Magic from January 16-23,2010.
> And if I could get the beach one with names Heather and Tom, same dates........TIA



Sure can do, what drinks would you like for the Mickey and Minnie? I can do virutally any drink you would like.


----------



## milliepie

minniemouse71 said:


> I am amazed at the ideas that you guys come up with. Every time I open this thread I find more and more that are amazing.  I am trying to make a couple of shirts for a Disney trip that we are taking before our cruise and was wondering if someone could help me. I would like the black Mickey heads with the characters the front of the shirts. I would like the names on one ear and the year 2009 on the other.
> 
> Theresa with Goofy (just the regular Goofy)
> Mickey with Mickey Mouse
> Dan with Mater from cars (the one that says she loves me for my body)
> Vickie with Tinker Bell.
> 
> I also need the names that are filled with the characters. (I hope this makes sense)
> 
> Theresa with Goofy
> Mickey with Mickey Mouse
> Dan with Mater
> Vickie with Tinker Bell
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for helping make our trip magical.
> Vickie




Hope alll is well.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Sabrecmc I worked on this graphic just for you. Did up a couple. It was fun to do!  If you would like any text added or a different kind of background . 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Mommyof3boys and Hgon76:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Shelebeen

Milliepie - what font are you using for your names? It looks like a great one to fill...

Thanks


----------



## hgon76

OMG, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!!!!  These are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> For Sabrecmc I worked on this graphic just for you. Did up a couple. It was fun to do!  If you would like any text added or a different kind of background .



Aww, that's the same baby I used in the one I pm'ed her.  I used Minnie though.  I really like your version, super cute.


----------



## milliepie

Shelebeen said:


> Milliepie - what font are you using for your names? It looks like a great one to fill...
> 
> Thanks



I use two different fonts.  It depends on what I need it for.  Impact and Boulder.  Boulder is the one I use most.


----------



## minniemouse71

Quote:
Originally Posted by minniemouse71  
I am amazed at the ideas that you guys come up with. Every time I open this thread I find more and more that are amazing. I am trying to make a couple of shirts for a Disney trip that we are taking before our cruise and was wondering if someone could help me. I would like the black Mickey heads with the characters the front of the shirts. I would like the names on one ear and the year 2009 on the other.

Theresa with Goofy (just the regular Goofy)
Mickey with Mickey Mouse 
Dan with Mater from cars (the one that says she loves me for my body)
Vickie with Tinker Bell.

I also need the names that are filled with the characters. (I hope this makes sense)

Theresa with Goofy
Mickey with Mickey Mouse
Dan with Mater
Vickie with Tinker Bell


Thank you so much for helping make our trip magical.
Vickie 


Hope alll is well. 


Millipie
Thank you so much!!! These are great!! I misspelled Teresa, would it be a bunch of trouble to take the H out of her name? Also, do you have a tink with the black Mickey head? I kinda wanted them all to match. I am soooo very sorry. I don't plan to print them until Friday, when I go to my son's house. so not a real big hurry. Again, thank you so much for all you do for everyone here. 
Vickie


----------



## lovegrumpy

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would love to have this one. Names would be Bailey and Austin. March 28-April 1 2010.  Thanks


----------



## milliepie

minniemouse71 said:


> Millipie
> Thank you so much!!! These are great!! I misspelled Teresa, would it be a bunch of trouble to take the H out of her name? Also, do you have a tink with the black Mickey head? I kinda wanted them all to match. I am soooo very sorry. I don't plan to print them until Friday, when I go to my son's house. so not a real big hurry. Again, thank you so much for all you do for everyone here.
> Vickie



Hi Vickie!  It's no problem at all, a quick fix!


----------



## milliepie

Hey tj, did you still need me to do those name fills or did you get it?  If you still need help let me know!


----------



## jordak

My Sunday project. Not sure if it will work very well as a magnet, but wanted to share.


----------



## shushh

jordak, I love it! I don't know how you do it. Your designs have a lovely elegance to them. So here come the requests...I am planning to make a magnet for each of the family group going together on our cruise.

Instead of Castaway cay, could I have Panama Canal 2011

Where you've got jordak, can I have the following family names on each one.
Albany, Yeoh, Koh, Parsons, Marr

Instead of My first cruise, is possible to squeeze in Cornerstone@ Cruise

The dates are January 6-21

And one last thing, instead of alcohol, could you put boardgames

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> jordak, I love it! I don't know how you do it. Your designs have a lovely elegance to them. So here come the requests...I am planning to make a magnet for each of the family group going together on our cruise.
> 
> Instead of Castaway cay, could I have Panama Canal 2011
> 
> Where you've got jordak, can I have the following family names on each one.
> Albany, Yeoh, Koh, Parsons, Marr
> 
> Instead of My first cruise, is possible to squeeze in Cornerstone@ Cruise
> 
> The dates are January 6-21
> 
> And one last thing, instead of alcohol, could you put boardgames
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks for appreciating it.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> My Sunday project. Not sure if it will work very well as a magnet, but wanted to share.



I second that...........love it
Can I get one for June 4-8,2010
Names............Hodges & Hines (on the same tag)


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> I second that...........love it
> Can I get one for June 4-8,2010
> Names............Hodges & Hines (on the same tag)


Thanks! Here you go.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Thanks! Here you go
> 
> I screwed up ,  forgot to ask you to change My First Cruise
> to Our First cruise..........................


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here you go
> 
> I screwed up ,  forgot to ask you to change My First Cruise
> to Our First cruise..........................
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, i should have picked up on that with the dual names. I'll fix.
Click to expand...


----------



## sabrecmc

> Originally Posted by tjbaggott
> For Sabrecmc I worked on this graphic just for you. Did up a couple. It was fun to do! If you would like any text added or a different kind of background .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that's the same baby I used in the one I pm'ed her. I used Minnie though. I really like your version, super cute.
Click to expand...


Oh my goodness!  You guys are awesome!  I'm seriously sitting here with tears in my eyes.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Caryn


----------



## lmhall2000

Jordak!! Too cool! I just can't replicate that even if I tried!!  Would you please do one of those new ones for us??

*Our First Cruise
*Mediterranean 
*Disney Magic
*May 5-15 2010
*Hall Family
*Instead of 'alcohol' (we're too cheap to spend money on that! ) could you put 'miles and miles of walking'????  I imagine we'll be hiking quite a bit on those excursions! 

Thanks a bunch! It's awesome!!!  

Tara (still haven't figured out that extra strip of color on your license lettering, I've got the noise/bevel down and can even color the bevel but not that extra little layer...when I put 3 pixels it changes the whole color...I'm  just not cut out for this! )


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's my attempt at adding a sandcastle to this photo.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Johnsprincess






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Jordak that is very cool.....


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could I get this with "Jeff and Bev" December 12-19 2009?  We will be on the MAGIC
We are getting so excited about this Christmas cruise!  Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Lovegrumpy and Bevtoy






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott said:


> For Lovegrumpy and Bevtoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much my husband will love this surprise!


----------



## tjbaggott

bevtoy said:


> Thank you so much my husband will love this surprise!



Let me know if you would like the drinks changed.  If either of you have a favourite, I can put those in.


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if you would like the drinks changed.  If either of you have a favourite, I can put those in.




Hubby loves pepsi/coke but if not them its perfect like it is!  I am a big old coffee drinker


----------



## milliepie

I've been getting a lot of requests for Christmas.  Here are a couple of things I came up with for them and thought I'd share here too.


----------



## bevtoy

Anyone can use these there are a lot of them
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/DIsney Christmas/

Well now I need to go update them I will load a bunch mire in that I missed earlier


----------



## bevtoy

The Christmas ones are loading now it will take 5 to 10 minutes for them to load there are quite a few.

As always Milliepie those look good!


----------



## mommy2paris

Thank you so so much for the pic!! I even have my dh getting into this! My girls are going to love the pic, we will give it to them as a "letter" with part of their christmas gifts.

I hate to ask... but I love the license plates as well... Neat way to let everyone know where we are from!

Could I request three of those please?

Snowwhite - Paris (maryland)
Tinkerbell - London (maryland)
Cars or maybe mickey / gang??? something that would work for 2 people (i love them all!!)- Dad & Mom (maryland)

This is so much fun!!

And I promise this is the last one, lol...

The family together on the beach playing, but have two minnie's instead of a mickey minnie? The Somers Family??? 

Thanks again times a million!! One day I will have to learn how to do this!!


----------



## lovegrumpy

tjbaggott said:


> For Lovegrumpy and Bevtoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> The Christmas ones are loading now it will take 5 to 10 minutes for them to load there are quite a few.
> 
> As always Milliepie those look good!



Thanks so much Bev for the great Christmas graphics!  There are many who will surely be able to use them!


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> Thanks so much Bev for the great Christmas graphics!  There are many who will surely be able to use them!




As I type this its only loaded 38% of the graphics so there will be quite a few more soon.......there is a special Christmas graphic in tehre thats not Disney its for the armed forces but it is so cool if you care for military personnel and I am so thankful to them for their sacrifices.
You are welcome I better update my Halloween ones too.


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


> I've been getting a lot of requests for Christmas.  Here are a couple of things I came up with for them and thought I'd share here too.



Love these!


----------



## kindra657

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



wow! could you please personalize this for us! The Wallace Family January 23-28, 2010???


----------



## tjbaggott

kindra657 said:


> wow! could you please personalize this for us! The Wallace Family January 23-28, 2010???



Certainly can do, can you double check the dates though, as what you have there is 6 days, so possibly a 5 day cruise?  Confirm for me the ship too, and I'll whip it straight up!


----------



## jordak

mommy2paris said:


> Thank you so so much for the pic!! I even have my dh getting into this! My girls are going to love the pic, we will give it to them as a "letter" with part of their christmas gifts.
> 
> I hate to ask... but I love the license plates as well... Neat way to let everyone know where we are from!
> 
> Could I request three of those please?
> 
> Snowwhite - Paris (maryland)
> Tinkerbell - London (maryland)
> Cars or maybe mickey / gang??? something that would work for 2 people (i love them all!!)- Dad & Mom (maryland)
> 
> This is so much fun!!
> 
> And I promise this is the last one, lol...
> 
> The family together on the beach playing, but have two minnie's instead of a mickey minnie? The Somers Family???
> 
> Thanks again times a million!! One day I will have to learn how to do this!!


Sure not a problem. Two questions. Are you talking about the one with a small minnie and mickey playing with a beach ball and the month on the plates, want that December? Thanks


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> Jordak!! Too cool! I just can't replicate that even if I tried!!  Would you please do one of those new ones for us??
> 
> *Our First Cruise
> *Mediterranean
> *Disney Magic
> *May 5-15 2010
> *Hall Family
> *Instead of 'alcohol' (we're too cheap to spend money on that! ) could you put 'miles and miles of walking'????  I imagine we'll be hiking quite a bit on those excursions!
> 
> Thanks a bunch! It's awesome!!!
> 
> Tara (still haven't figured out that extra strip of color on your license lettering, I've got the noise/bevel down and can even color the bevel but not that extra little layer...when I put 3 pixels it changes the whole color...I'm  just not cut out for this! )



I am just bad at explaining it i think. It is a lot easier for me to show somebody than tell them.  Here is your request and i think i got it all. I am with you on the Alcohol by the way. I plan on taking my own. Going to WDW after cruise so can't afford to go crazy with the spending right away.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I've been getting a lot of requests for Christmas.  Here are a couple of things I came up with for them and thought I'd share here too.


Those are awesome!


----------



## lmhall2000

jordak said:


> I am just bad at explaining it i think. It is a lot easier for me to show somebody than tell them.




AWESOME!!! It is soooo cool!! The kids are amazed at what you create compared to what their mom takes 5 hours to master!   And no, it's not your explanations it's that my ambitions exceed my skill/tool mastery....I had literally never been on a 'hike' in my life, my first hike was Long's Peak in CO (14k+ feet) in a brand new pair of never before worn hiking boots..I took up Photoshopping...took me 3 weeks to figure out what a 'layer' was...been at it now for 3 months and just now know what 'noise' means..thanks to you!  I sew and still can't tell you what a selvage is..but it's on every freaking pattern I see!   I don't know how I make it through this life to be honest, thankful there are more capable souls out there than myself! 

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## kindra657

tjbaggott said:


> Certainly can do, can you double check the dates though, as what you have there is 6 days, so possibly a 5 day cruise?  Confirm for me the ship too, and I'll whip it straight up!



Glad you caught that!!! I'm such a DINGY!!  

We will be AKV from the 23-28th and the cruise is the 28th-31!!! Thanks for catching that!!


----------



## princess sparkle p

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is great! Could you make one for me with the names Jim & Elizabeth. Instead of dates could you put Disney Magic in the top right corner.  We can use it on either ship this way...Oh Could you also change out the corona for the same drink minnie has? 

Thanks soooo much!!!


----------



## Sand

jordak said:


> My Sunday project. Not sure if it will work very well as a magnet, but wanted to share.



Wow! That is your Sunday project. So what do you do the rest of the week? 

Jordak, truly awesome! When you have a chance, no rush, would you PLEEEEASE do one for us? This is one of my favorites along with your newspaper. I have Photoshop Impact, still learning how to use it but would not know how to even begin to create this design much less edit it.  Love the Mont Blanc.

It's funny we also have a Castaway Cay to do list. Our top 3 are: while snorkeling find sunken treasure (Did I word that right? our DD3 thinks she is going to find Nemo), lots and lots of ice cream (just like you have it. Who doesn't love all you can eat ice cream!) and build a huge sand castle. I am making flags for our castle now. Of course my list includes a ... I think they are called castaway coolers. Basically any high octane, fruity drink with an umbrella in it while relaxing in a hammock!  The picture I can't wait to take it of our girls (ages 3 and 4) standing next to this sand castle with ice cream running down their face and arms!
We are sailing on the Magic, Oct 23-30, 2010. Our first cruise. For the tag: Peter, Sandy, Bianca, Sophia. Did I include all the info?
Thanks again! This is going not only on our cabin door but also in our photo scrapbook!


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Wow! That is your Sunday project. So what do you do the rest of the week?
> 
> Jordak, truly awesome! When you have a chance, no rush, would you PLEEEEASE do one for us? This is one of my favorites along with your newspaper. I have Photoshop Impact, still learning how to use it but would not know how to even begin to create this design much less edit it.  Love the Mont Blanc.
> 
> It's funny we also have a Castaway Cay to do list. Our top 3 are: while snorkeling find sunken treasure (Did I word that right? our DD3 thinks she is going to find Nemo), lots and lots of ice cream (just like you have it. Who doesn't love all you can eat ice cream!) and build a huge sand castle. I am making flags for our castle now. Of course my list includes a ... I think they are called castaway coolers. Basically any high octane, fruity drink with an umbrella in it while relaxing in a hammock!  The picture I can't wait to take it of our girls (ages 3 and 4) standing next to this sand castle with ice cream running down their face and arms!
> We are sailing on the Magic, Oct 23-30, 2010. Our first cruise. For the tag: Peter, Sandy, Bianca, Sophia. Did I include all the info?
> Thanks again! This is going not only on our cabin door but also in our photo scrapbook!



Awesome plans. I love the idea of the sand castle and you making the flags. Very cool idea. Since you want to put this in your scrapbook, after the trip send me that picture and i can replace the beach picture I have with one of yours. That would look awesome. 

I have a football game to goto tonight, so might be late before i get this done for you.


----------



## Sand

Thank you Jordak, inserting the picture is a great idea! Please no rush!! Have fun at the game.


----------



## jordak

For *mommy2paris

Sorry  i didn't give you time to reply.  I need to go out for tonight and I am hoping this is right. If not i can easily fix so let me know. Made up a a few mom&dad plates for you to choose from. 

**

*


----------



## quiltymom

jordak said:


> My Sunday project. Not sure if it will work very well as a magnet, but wanted to share.



Could I please get one of these?  It is just fantastic!!!  Wow.

Could you put "our first cruise" and "The MacLaury Family" for the Wonder, October 18-22, 2009?  (Yes, it's just around the corner!!)

Thanks so much!


----------



## queenie82

I love love love love your sunday project     
It is downright amazing. :

Could I please get it with the same as the original but with
 - December 3-6
 - The Belmer Clan

And in the top corner I can see a Happy Birthday tag....
If this is too hard to remove then leave it as is (it is really cute) but if it can be changed then if it could be Christmas Expedition or something 

Your designs are simply amazing. I don't know how on earth you did this  

Thankyou!!!!!!


----------



## Flora Fan

tjbaggott said:


> Here's my attempt at adding a sandcastle to this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



tjbaggott...I love the sandcastle.  Thanks for all your help with this pic.

Jordak...Your "Sunday Project" is awesome.  

I can't believe it's already time to think about Christmas.  Time is just moving too quickly.  Milliepie...the starry bridge from the castle to the ship was terrific.  What a beautiful graphic.


----------



## MandJHuff

Hey guys...These magnets are just awesome.  Been looking through, and was wondering if there were any birthday ones?  We are cruising on the Feb 20, 2010 7 day Magic and were looking for an idea to do a magnet for the kiddo's birthdays.  Will be our DD's 14th, and DS's 10th.  (works out wonders that their birthdays are only a day apart  )


----------



## tampabrat22

You guys are amazing!! I'd love to request a few things if you all have the time?

Coud I get a few Florida license plates?

Xavier- Cars or Toy Story
Trinity- Hannah Montana or Belle
Dessia- Sleeping Beauty

And Jordak, LOVE your project! Could I get one? If so here is the info:

Our Disney Cruise
Bahamas & Cast Away Cay
Disney Wonder
Oct 25, 2009
Almeda-Lutes Family (on the tag)
I like your original to do list! 

Thanks!!


----------



## tjbaggott

MandJHuff said:


> Hey guys...These magnets are just awesome.  Been looking through, and was wondering if there were any birthday ones?  We are cruising on the Feb 20, 2010 7 day Magic and were looking for an idea to do a magnet for the kiddo's birthdays.  Will be our DD's 14th, and DS's 10th.  (works out wonders that their birthdays are only a day apart  )


What are their names?


----------



## tjbaggott

For Kindra657 and PrincessSparkle






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Ashansen

Jordak:

If you have the time, I'd love two of the "journals".

Family name (for tag):  Hansen
Cruise dates:  November 25-29, 2009
Disney Wonder
Not our first Disney cruise
"Happy Thanksgiving" instead of "Happy B-day"

Family name (for tag):  Cox
Cruise dates:  November 25-29, 2009
Disney Wonder
First Cruise
"Happy Thanksgiving"

Thanks so much!  Ashley


----------



## jordak

Ashansen said:


> Jordak:
> 
> If you have the time, I'd love two of the "journals".
> 
> Family name (for tag):  Hansen
> Cruise dates:  November 25-29, 2009
> Disney Wonder
> Not our first Disney cruise
> "Happy Thanksgiving" instead of "Happy B-day"
> 
> Family name (for tag):  Cox
> Cruise dates:  November 25-29, 2009
> Disney Wonder
> First Cruise
> "Happy Thanksgiving"
> 
> Thanks so much!  Ashley


You want it to say "Not our first Disney cruise"?


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Thank you Jordak, inserting the picture is a great idea! Please no rush!! Have fun at the game.


Here you go. Hope it works for you.


----------



## jordak

quiltymom said:


> Could I please get one of these?  It is just fantastic!!!  Wow.
> 
> Could you put "our first cruise" and "The MacLaury Family" for the Wonder, October 18-22, 2009?  (Yes, it's just around the corner!!)
> 
> Thanks so much!


Here you go. Have a great trip!


----------



## Sand

MandJHuff said:


> Hey guys...These magnets are just awesome.  Been looking through, and was wondering if there were any birthday ones?  We are cruising on the Feb 20, 2010 7 day Magic and were looking for an idea to do a magnet for the kiddo's birthdays.  Will be our DD's 14th, and DS's 10th.  (works out wonders that their birthdays are only a day apart  )



Hi there! I see this is your first post.  to DISboards!

We will also be celebrating my little ones bday on board. One of our 7 days on board will be have a bday door. Here are some ideas:

Dolly (jtanddolly) made some great hats for the statesroom number. She did a great party hat that she kindly personlized for me.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2184704

Millie (Milliepie), one of the amazing, talented DISigners on this board, also has her own thread on the Creative Forum did some fantastic DISigns. Check out her birthday folder in her photobucket. She probably has some in her 4shared files as well.

You can print these designs on magnetic paper which you can get from Wal-Mart or Staples. You can also laminate them and just add a piece of magnetic tape to the back. 

Just to make things more festive, you can go to Home Depot and get some Disney paint chips, cut out the mickey head, laminate (at your local office supply center) and add magnetic tape. On the back of the mickey head you can scotch tape some curling ribbon. I have seen pictures of people adding the magnetic tape to party horns. Looks festive! Here are some pics of doors. I am sorry I didn't record who originally posted these.





[/IMG] 




Party horns:





[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

queenie82 said:


> I love love love love your sunday project
> It is downright amazing. :
> 
> Could I please get it with the same as the original but with
> - December 3-6
> - The Belmer Clan
> 
> And in the top corner I can see a Happy Birthday tag....
> If this is too hard to remove then leave it as is (it is really cute) but if it can be changed then if it could be Christmas Expedition or something
> 
> Your designs are simply amazing. I don't know how on earth you did this
> 
> Thankyou!!!!!!


That birthday scribble was just filler because i thought it needed something. No big deal removing it. Glad you like it. I am shocked by the amount of requests for it.


----------



## jordak

tampabrat22 said:


> You guys are amazing!! I'd love to request a few things if you all have the time?
> 
> Coud I get a few Florida license plates?
> 
> Xavier- Cars or Toy Story
> Trinity- Hannah Montana or Belle
> Dessia- Sleeping Beauty
> 
> And Jordak, LOVE your project! Could I get one? If so here is the info:
> 
> Our Disney Cruise
> Bahamas & Cast Away Cay
> Disney Wonder
> Oct 25, 2009
> Almeda-Lutes Family (on the tag)
> I like your original to do list!
> 
> Thanks!!


Here you go. Hopefully i am getting these all right.


----------



## Ashansen

Jordak:

On the "Hansen" one, can you just put "Our Disney Cruise"....thanks for clarifying!!!

Ashley


----------



## jordak

Ashansen said:


> Jordak:
> 
> On the "Hansen" one, can you just put "Our Disney Cruise"....thanks for clarifying!!!
> 
> Ashley



Just wanted to make sure. Here you go


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> That birthday scribble was just filler because i thought it needed something. No big deal removing it. Glad you like it. I am shocked by the amount of requests for it.




You shouldn't be shocked!  Your stuff is great!  





			
				Flora Fan said:
			
		

> Milliepie...the starry bridge from the castle to the ship was terrific. What a beautiful graphic.


  I thought so too!  I didn't actually make the bridge, I found the pic like that, I just added a few other things to make it festive.   But thanks anyways.


----------



## bevtoy

Can we have one that says  "Our Disney cruise"  and  "Gerlach" as the family name for December 12 -20 2009 Disney Magic?
lOVE THIS!





jordak said:


> Just wanted to make sure. Here you go


----------



## Meredisney

Working on a few Halloween/Fall themed things for my Nov 5th cruise. Here's something I was playing around with.


----------



## tjbaggott

Ok Jordak, I just have to have one of those journals too, Please?
Can you maybe use this photo instead, if not, the one thats there is fine.

The Baggott Family
2nd Disney Cruise
Disney Wonder
Nov. 1st - 5th 2009
Can number 3 be changed from Alcohol to something like "Take Pictures" or "USE Camera"?  (On our first cruise, I was in such awe of everything, the camera didn't come out often enough!
In the top left corner can you put "Taryn's End of Chemo Celebration"
Thanks SO MUCH!





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Meredisney said:


> Working on a few Halloween/Fall themed things for my Nov 5th cruise. Here's something I was playing around with.


Thats really neat!  If you want more Halloween Disney images try these:
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Halloween/

or Thanksgiving:
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Thanksgiving/


----------



## bevtoy

That photo!    can I get that in mine also?





tjbaggott said:


> Ok Jordak, I just have to have one of those journals too, Please?
> Can you maybe use this photo instead, if not, the one thats there is fine.
> 
> The Baggott Family
> 2nd Disney Cruise
> Disney Wonder
> Nov. 1st - 5th 2009
> Can number 3 be changed from Alcohol to something like "Take Pictures" or "USE Camera"?  (On our first cruise, I was in such awe of everything, the camera didn't come out often enough!
> In the top left corner can you put "Taryn's End of Chemo Celebration"
> Thanks SO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Fivepin

Ok Jordak-

I was really trying to stop with the requests for the upcoming cruise, but I couldn't resist.  I too would also like the journal page:
Our Family Cruise & Mommy's Birthday
Leitz Family
November 14-21
Disney Magic

Thank you once again.

Millie-
Love the new Christmas graphics.


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



I don't think I've thank you yet for this graphic.  Thank you again for your time.  I'm sure I'll be back making more requests.


----------



## bevtoy

I keep telling myself the same thing.



Fivepin said:


> Ok Jordak-
> 
> I was really trying to stop with the requests for the upcoming cruise, but I couldn't resist.  I too would also like the journal page:
> Our Family Cruise & Mommy's Birthday
> Leitz Family
> November 14-21
> Disney Magic
> 
> Thank you once again.
> 
> Millie-
> Love the new Christmas graphics.


----------



## MandJHuff

tjbaggott said:


> What are their names?



Hi TJ,

Their names are Samantha (who will be 14) and Noah (who will be 10).

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

MandJHuff said:


> Hi TJ,
> 
> Their names are Samantha (who will be 14) and Noah (who will be 10).
> 
> Thanks




I just  happen to have these made already, so I thought I'd post them for you.


----------



## mishoe01

These things are wonderful!




tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]




Can I please get this one???  AMAZING! 

name - Monica
drinks - BBC by any chance??    if not Strawberry Daquari looks yummy!

Can I also possibly get a license plate w/ Tigger on it?
name - Monica
state - FL

TIA!!


----------



## mishoe01

Jordak - I love the journal!  So creative - wow!


----------



## Ashansen

Thanks for doing the two pages for "Hansen" and "Cox"!!  Love it!

Ashley


----------



## bevtoy

Would someone  take out the word "maiden" so it just reads voyage or holiday voyage please?


----------



## lovegrumpy

Is there a way to make something for my hubby? He is in the US Coast Guard.


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Would someone  take out the word "maiden" so it just reads voyage or holiday voyage please?


I'll change it for you


----------



## milliepie

Ok, so I saw this graphic and I thought it was cruise-ish and I know Phineas and Ferb are popular, so I'm sharing.  I'm sure someone can use it.


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Can we have one that says  "Our Disney cruise"  and  "Gerlach" as the family name for December 12 -20 2009 Disney Magic?
> lOVE THIS!



Here you go.


----------



## tjbaggott

MandJHuff said:


> Hi TJ,
> 
> Their names are Samantha (who will be 14) and Noah (who will be 10).
> 
> Thanks



I did these ones up for you.  






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Bless your heart you made my day! Thanks for all the trouble you go to.




jordak said:


> Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


>



I love it too!  Thanks for sharing, I'm gonna use that one!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Ok Jordak, I just have to have one of those journals too, Please?
> Can you maybe use this photo instead, if not, the one thats there is fine.
> 
> The Baggott Family
> 2nd Disney Cruise
> Disney Wonder
> Nov. 1st - 5th 2009
> Can number 3 be changed from Alcohol to something like "Take Pictures" or "USE Camera"?  (On our first cruise, I was in such awe of everything, the camera didn't come out often enough!
> In the top left corner can you put "Taryn's End of Chemo Celebration"
> Thanks SO MUCH!



Good idea with the picture. I like that.


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Ok Jordak-
> 
> I was really trying to stop with the requests for the upcoming cruise, but I couldn't resist.  I too would also like the journal page:
> Our Family Cruise & Mommy's Birthday
> Leitz Family
> November 14-21
> Disney Magic
> 
> Thank you once again.
> 
> Millie-
> Love the new Christmas graphics.


----------



## jordak

mishoe01 said:


> These things are wonderful!
> 
> Can I also possibly get a license plate w/ Tigger on it?
> name - Monica
> state - FL
> 
> TIA!!



Here you go. You didn't mention a date. If you want it different let me know.


----------



## tjbaggott

Thanks SO much! Jordak!  You Rock!
What font are you using for those journals?  It looks amazingly like actual handwriting!


----------



## tjbaggott

mishoe01 said:


> These things are wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please get this one???  AMAZING!
> 
> name - Monica
> drinks - BBC by any chance??    if not Strawberry Daquari looks yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!



Mishoe, do you want Mickey and Minnie in the photo or just Minnie?


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Thanks SO much! Jordak!  You Rock!
> What font are you using for those journals?  It looks amazingly like actual handwriting!


Your Welcome
Main one is called "Journal" and i have mixed in another called "Jayne Print" just so it doesn't look all the same.


----------



## Flora Fan

This one is not so much for the cruise...but to help motivate us to get to the cruise


----------



## tampabrat22

jordak said:


> Here you go. Hopefully i am getting these all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jordak...thanks so much for these images (including the license plates)! The kids will love them!!*


----------



## taraandmike

jordak said:


>



Jordek... I love this you are absolutely amazing coming up with all these designs!

Can I get this with:
2nd Disney Cruise
LaBonte Family
Magic
Nov 14-21, 2009



Thank you so much for all you do!


----------



## taraandmike

tjbaggott:
I love your sign also, I love the touch with the writing in the sand!


Can I also get this with:
Tara & Mike
Magic
Nov 14-21, 2009
drinks.. either a konk cooler and Ipod touch for me
and a Bloody Mary or coors light for Mike?

Thank you!


----------



## taraandmike

Milliepie

Your christmas designs are gorgeous! too bad I am not going at christmas time!

I wanted to let you know all you designers have me addicted to this thread, I can not wait to see what you come up with next! You all are very talented, Keep up the great work and a big thanks for all you do for us!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

bevtoy said:


>



Thank you for sharing... I will like to use it...


----------



## bevtoy

Hey thats a good one!




Flora Fan said:


> This one is not so much for the cruise...but to help motivate us to get to the cruise


----------



## jordak

taraandmike said:


> Jordek... I love this you are absolutely amazing coming up with all these designs!
> 
> Can I get this with:
> 2nd Disney Cruise
> LaBonte Family
> Magic
> Nov 14-21, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all you do!



Thanks.


----------



## princess sparkle p

Thank you for the awesome design!!!!


----------



## Fivepin

taraandmike said:


> Jordek... I love this you are absolutely amazing coming up with all these designs!
> 
> Can I get this with:
> 2nd Disney Cruise
> LaBonte Family
> Magic
> Nov 14-21, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all you do!





taraandmike said:


> tjbaggott:
> I love your sign also, I love the touch with the writing in the sand!
> 
> 
> Can I also get this with:
> Tara & Mike
> Magic
> Nov 14-21, 2009
> drinks.. either a konk cooler and Ipod touch for me
> and a Bloody Mary or coors light for Mike?
> 
> Thank you!



Tara-

I think we're going to have many similar signs.  Can't wait to see what your door looks like.


----------



## bevtoy

If someone can improve this it would be great, this is all my simple program will let me do.  I want this on our stateroom door for Christmas cruise.


----------



## taraandmike

Fivepin said:


> Tara-
> 
> I think we're going to have many similar signs.  Can't wait to see what your door looks like.



That is funny..we are both addicted to the same thread...at least we are on different floors to show off all these wonderful signs! I will definately check out your door also!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> If someone can improve this it would be great, this is all my simple program will let me do.  I want this on our stateroom door for Christmas cruise.


I didn't do a whole lot. Not sure exactly what you are wanting but i cleaned up the rough edges and smoothed out the artifacts.


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> I didn't do a whole lot. Not sure exactly what you are wanting but i cleaned up the rough edges and smoothed out the artifacts.


Thank you!


----------



## mommyof3boyz

Milliepie-
Sorry if i post this twice, not sure if the first one went through!  Can i please.. get a few of these?  I would love to have the following:

Mickey Ears:

Jeremy - Mater
Chance - Pirates of the Carribean "skull"
Cameron - Goofy
Monica - Tinkerbell

And the names with the characters to match them, I am going to make shirts for everyone.  Also do you have anything for "birthdays"?  My son will be celebrating his birthday while on our cruise. Anything would be great.  His name is Chance will be 9.  Cruise dates Feb 7-11  Thanks so.... much! Monica


----------



## kindra657

tjbaggott said:


> For Kindra657 and PrincessSparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*THANK YOU
THANK YOU 
THANK YOU!!!
*​


----------



## bonoah

Jordak - could I please get a journal like the Baggot family's (we are on the same cruise) - if you change Baggot to "*Nathan*" - put that it is our "*First*" Disney Cruise and replace the chemo celebration with "*Noah's 40th Birthday Celebration*" - (leave the camera part - I like that ;-)  and it will be perfect!

Thanks - LOVE the design and appreciate all of your hard work!
Bonnie


----------



## Meredisney

Flora Fan said:


> This one is not so much for the cruise...but to help motivate us to get to the cruise



Flora Fan, I LOVE THIS!!!! Can you make one for the Wonder? Im going on the three day. Thanks a bunch! This is so awesome.


----------



## Meredisney

bevtoy said:


> Thats really neat!  If you want more Halloween Disney images try these:
> http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Halloween/
> 
> or Thanksgiving:
> http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Thanksgiving/



Thanks bevtoy!


----------



## jordak

bonoah said:


> Jordak - could I please get a journal like the Baggot family's (we are on the same cruise) - if you change Baggot to "*Nathan*" - put that it is our "*First*" Disney Cruise and replace the chemo celebration with "*Noah's 40th Birthday Celebration*" - (leave the camera part - I like that ;-)  and it will be perfect!
> 
> Thanks - LOVE the design and appreciate all of your hard work!
> Bonnie


Here you go. Have a nice trip


----------



## jordak

Credit goes to Bevtoy for this one.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, i should have picked up on that with the dual names. I'll fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get time..............no hurry, can you add 40th anniversary to mine & change the pic to the character pic.
> 
> Tried to do it myself, but still can't do it yet, but still trying.
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you get time..............no hurry, can you add 40th anniversary to mine & change the pic to the character pic.
> 
> Tried to do it myself, but still can't do it yet, but still trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
Click to expand...


----------



## mishoe01

tjbaggott said:


> Mishoe, do you want Mickey and Minnie in the photo or just Minnie?



Either would be great - surprise me


----------



## mishoe01

jordak said:


> Here you go. You didn't mention a date. If you want it different let me know.



No specific date - want to be able to use it over & over.

Is it possible to do the DCL logo on both squares?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MandJHuff

tjbaggott said:


> I did these ones up for you.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much TJ.  These are wonderful!


----------



## MandJHuff

Those are awesome Millipie.  I am sure the kids will love them..Well, the son will..daughter is now a teenager, so hard to tell with her. LOL


----------



## kindra657

could someone please share with me the software you use to make this stuff? Is there free software that can be downloaded? I'm attempting to make my own with my paint and pics but they are really bad


----------



## hampson8

tjbaggott said:


> For Lovegrumpy and Bevtoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can I get the Mickey/Minnie beach scene with "Heather & Ted" in the sand.  We are on the Magic Oct 31, 2009.  If I could have a corona for Ted and a fruity drink for me, and I'd like the boat and Mickey cloud in background and Minnie woth an IPOD.  
The could I get the same with the names "Heather & John" and just change Minnies drink to a corona as well.

Thank you so much!


----------



## flrickd

[/QUOTE]

Could I possibly get this with our names on them? Rick, Brenda, Becca, Roxy, and Jake. Thanks for all the great work!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

flrickd said:


>



Could I possibly get this with our names on them? Rick, Brenda, Becca, Roxy, and Jake. Thanks for all the great work!!!![/QUOTE]

Thats adorable!


----------



## DisneyCruisin'

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get this with:
> 
> Przybyl Family
> Thomas, Kimberly and Matthew
> Cruising on the Magic - December 5th - 12th, 2009
> DVC Members
> 
> Thanks a Million!
Click to expand...


----------



## mommy2paris

jordak said:


> Sure not a problem. Two questions. Are you talking about the one with a small minnie and mickey playing with a beach ball and the month on the plates, want that December? Thanks




Sorry it took me so long to get back to you... We will be traveling January 2010 so January would be fine on the plates, and yes, it was the small mickey and minnie playing with the beach ball. Thanks again!!!


----------



## jordak

mommy2paris said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back to you... We will be traveling January 2010 so January would be fine on the plates, and yes, it was the small mickey and minnie playing with the beach ball. Thanks again!!!


No problem.


----------



## mommy2paris

If I didn't already have a best friend, I would make you mine, lol.   thanks again!! These are incredible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Could I possibly get this with our names on them? Rick, Brenda, Becca, Roxy, and Jake. Thanks for all the great work!!!!



Thats adorable![/quote]
Sure, no problem.


----------



## jordak

mishoe01 said:


> No specific date - want to be able to use it over & over.
> 
> Is it possible to do the DCL logo on both squares?
> 
> Thanks so much!


easy fix


----------



## jordak

DisneyCruisin' said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get this with:
> 
> Przybyl Family
> Thomas, Kimberly and Matthew
> Cruising on the Magic - December 5th - 12th, 2009
> DVC Members
> 
> Thanks a Million!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. If you need changes, let me know
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyCruisin'

jordak said:


> DisneyCruisin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. If you need changes, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome - if we can just take off "Our first cruise" - it's actually our 4th cruise!
> 
> Thanks a million!!!!
> Kim
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

DisneyCruisin' said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome - if we can just take off "Our first cruise" - it's actually our 4th cruise!
> 
> Thanks a million!!!!
> Kim
> 
> 
> 
> no problem. I had a feeling that would be wrong. Changing it now.
Click to expand...


----------



## trekygirl26

I have seen posts on a couple different threads with pictures of journal pages.  Mostly they were referring to Disney World (Caribbean Beach, Food and Wine Festival), but i was wondering if there are any for cruising.  i looked through this thread, and the two previous ones, but didn't see any there.  It sounds like a great idea, and i would love to use the pages, but i have no idea where they are, or if they even exist.  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak, thanks again for the journal one you did for me, it really is awesome!
Can I get you to fix one little thing on it?  Our family name is spelled with two "t"s.  I'd do it myself but don't have that font yet, nor do I have a blank.  You do it best though, I doubt I could ever make something like that one!  THanks again!


----------



## tjbaggott

for mishoe01:






[/IMG]


----------



## JKSWonder

tjbaggott:  Could I please get your Minnie and Mickey in beach chairs?  Our names are Jane and Mike.  We are sailing October 18, 2009 on the Wonder.  Mike is a Guiness drinker and I'm happy with anything daquiri like.  He is usually glued to his I-pod while I am glued to a book!

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, thanks again for the journal one you did for me, it really is awesome!
> Can I get you to fix one little thing on it?  Our family name is spelled with two "t"s.  I'd do it myself but don't have that font yet, nor do I have a blank.  You do it best though, I doubt I could ever make something like that one!  THanks again!


Oh sure, i am sorry. I will fix it.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, thanks again for the journal one you did for me, it really is awesome!
> Can I get you to fix one little thing on it?  Our family name is spelled with two "t"s.  I'd do it myself but don't have that font yet, nor do I have a blank.  You do it best though, I doubt I could ever make something like that one!  THanks again!


here you go. Once again sorry about that


----------



## milliepie

trekygirl26 said:


> I have seen posts on a couple different threads with pictures of journal pages.  Mostly they were referring to Disney World (Caribbean Beach, Food and Wine Festival), but i was wondering if there are any for cruising.  i looked through this thread, and the two previous ones, but didn't see any there.  It sounds like a great idea, and i would love to use the pages, but i have no idea where they are, or if they even exist.  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!!





*I have some in my 4 shared files under cruise journal pages or journal pages for cruise and park.  I have a list of requests for pages which include the restaurants, so as I get them done I'll be adding them too.  *


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak and Milliepie,
  Would either of you happen to have or be able to find a good photo or clip art of a Konk Cooler?  I've been searching and can't find one.
Thanks for any help with that.


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> here you go. Once again sorry about that



Thanks Jordak, and no worries!  I do that myself occasionally for people.  Sometimes I think my fingers type faster than my brain works, lol.
Thanks again.


----------



## tjbaggott

taraandmike:  Do you have another favourite drink in case I can't come up with a Konk Cooler?


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak and Milliepie,
> Would either of you happen to have or be able to find a good photo or clip art of a Konk Cooler?  I've been searching and can't find one.
> Thanks for any help with that.


i could probably make one for you but i can't even find a picture of what they look like.


----------



## mishoe01

Jordak & tjbagott:


YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!



I LOVE those new signs!  Now I just need another cruise to break them in on!


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> i could probably make one for you but i can't even find a picture of what they look like.




This is what they look like.  


http://media.photobucket.com/image/konk cooler/elizabthmp/DCLOctober2008160-1.jpg?o=1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26595018@N06/2642177931/


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> This is what they look like.
> 
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/konk cooler/elizabthmp/DCLOctober2008160-1.jpg?o=1
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26595018@N06/2642177931/



Awesome! Thanks, i will see if i can make a decent one.


----------



## disneymomoffour

jordak said:


> DisneyCruisin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> no problem. I had a feeling that would be wrong. Changing it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really tried to resist making any more requests-but this is so cool! It would be awesome for our scrapbook. Could I have one that has our 2nd cruise, Wonder, Oct 18-22 2009, Hunsaker family, and instead of alcohol "See Mickey!" Thanks so much!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak and Milliepie,
> Would either of you happen to have or be able to find a good photo or clip art of a Konk Cooler?  I've been searching and can't find one.
> Thanks for any help with that.


I made one the best i could. Scale it down and should look fine.


----------



## jordak

disneymomoffour said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really tried to resist making any more requests-but this is so cool! It would be awesome for our scrapbook. Could I have one that has our 2nd cruise, Wonder, Oct 18-22 2009, Hunsaker family, and instead of alcohol "See Mickey!" Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i will get started on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

mommyof3boyz said:


> Milliepie-
> Sorry if i post this twice, not sure if the first one went through!  Can i please.. get a few of these?  I would love to have the following:
> 
> Mickey Ears:
> 
> Jeremy - Mater
> Chance - Pirates of the Carribean "skull"
> Cameron - Goofy
> Monica - Tinkerbell
> 
> And the names with the characters to match them, I am going to make shirts for everyone.  Also do you have anything for "birthdays"?  My son will be celebrating his birthday while on our cruise. Anything would be great.  His name is Chance will be 9.  Cruise dates Feb 7-11  Thanks so.... much! Monica




Hey there!  I just saw this and I will work on these for you soon! 
For Chance, does he have any favorite Characters or anything?


----------



## Flora Fan

Meredisney said:


> Flora Fan, I LOVE THIS!!!! Can you make one for the Wonder? Im going on the three day. Thanks a bunch! This is so awesome.



Meredisney...just wanted you to know I am working on this.  Boy I posted last night and came back this evening and there are four more pages to the posts.  Thanks for the request!


----------



## jordak

disneymomoffour said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really tried to resist making any more requests-but this is so cool! It would be awesome for our scrapbook. Could I have one that has our 2nd cruise, Wonder, Oct 18-22 2009, Hunsaker family, and instead of alcohol "See Mickey!" Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
Click to expand...


----------



## disneymomoffour

jordak said:


> disneymomoffour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> You guys are so talented!
Click to expand...


----------



## Flora Fan

Meredisney said:


> Flora Fan, I LOVE THIS!!!! Can you make one for the Wonder? Im going on the three day. Thanks a bunch! This is so awesome.








Thank you very much, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## bevtoy

How cute!




jordak said:


> No problem.


----------



## lbuher

Milliepie - could I possibly ask you to do one tweaking on one of your designs? I showed DH what you had done for us, and he had one request that I think is a great idea. I tried to quote the design, but it's on the closed thread - post 3761 - the one you did for me that was "Cruisin' with our Wonderful Kids" (and the one for Grandkids, too). Is there any way on both of those that you could make the WONDER part of Wonderful stand out a little? Bigger font or capital letters or something? We are cruising on the Wonder and would like the name of the ship to kinda jump out - does that make sense? 

TIA - you are so awesome to do all this work for us folks who have no clue how to do it ourselves!!! 

I very much appreciate your time and trouble!


----------



## milliepie

lbuher said:


> Milliepie - could I possibly ask you to do one tweaking on one of your designs? I showed DH what you had done for us, and he had one request that I think is a great idea. I tried to quote the design, but it's on the closed thread - post 3761 - the one you did for me that was "Cruisin' with our Wonderful Kids" (and the one for Grandkids, too). Is there any way on both of those that you could make the WONDER part of Wonderful stand out a little? Bigger font or capital letters or something? We are cruising on the Wonder and would like the name of the ship to kinda jump out - does that make sense?
> 
> TIA - you are so awesome to do all this work for us folks who have no clue how to do it ourselves!!!
> 
> I very much appreciate your time and trouble!




I can, and I'll work on it tonight for you.  It's a quick fix, just gotta fix dinner.


----------



## tjbaggott

Fore Hampson8 and JKSWonder:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> I made one the best i could. Scale it down and should look fine.



Thanks so much Jordak!  Thanks millie for letting us know what it looks like!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Taraandmike, with thanks to Jordak for that Konk Cooler:






[/IMG]


----------



## taraandmike

tjbaggott said:


> For Taraandmike, with thanks to Jordak for that Konk Cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my gosh, thank you! I was going to answer you with a strawberry daquiri or magarita, but you already finished and found the konk kooler thanks also Jordek! this looks perfect!


----------



## Mom x 2

I'm very new to disboards.  I love the "Life Doesn't Get Any Better Than This" picture.  How do I go about asking for one with the names Dave and Cheryl on it and a Corona and Mike's Hard Lemonade???  Any help on how this works would be appreciated.


----------



## Mom x 2

Is it possible to make a license plate with Pirates of the Carribean and the name Michael on it.  My son would love that.  Thanks.


----------



## jordak

Mom x 2 said:


> Is it possible to make a license plate with Pirates of the Carribean and the name Michael on it.  My son would love that.  Thanks.


sure no problem. Will have one for you soon


----------



## 3pirates&tink

tjbaggott said:


> Fore Hampson8 and JKSWonder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love this image!  Would it be possible to get one with 2 Coronas?  The IPOD's are perfect!  We are sailing on the Magic November 7-14, 2009  Our names are Missy and Mike.  Thank you so much!


----------



## True Romance

Jordak,

Could I possibly get a Journal page done?


McAlpin & Howard
Cruising on the Magic - October 17-24th, 2009
Picture with the characters

Thanks a Million!


----------



## 3pirates&tink

Milliepie:   I LOVE YOUR DESIGNS!!!    I was browsing through your "shared" link and I came across some Mickey Head "Sports" designs.   I was wondering if it would be possible to get the following football teams:

Redskins, Cowboys, Saints, Dolphins and Miami Hurricanes (College)

Thank you so much!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello all!  I would first like to say that Judy (tjbaggott) is my HERO!!   THANK YOU JUDY FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!


And I also have a question (I did a search but no such luck...).  Are there instructions on how to actually "make" the magnets?  Or is it so easy they aren't needed?    I'm guessing I buy "magnet paper", stick it into a printer (it's thin enough to go through easily???), and then cut the pictures out???  

After a quick ebay search I see 20mil thick magnet paper in Gloss or Matte - is one better than the other??  And is 20mil too thick??

I also see some that say it's "11.000 thick"

Annnnddddd - all the paper I see says it's for printing in an Ink Jet printer...the only printer I have access to here is a Laserjet...would it print the same??


----------



## LouiseC

Could I please get you to make me one of these pictures from post 174 with the name Louise in it?  Thanks


----------



## pjpoohbear

JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello all!  I would first like to say that Judy (tjbaggott) is my HERO!!   THANK YOU JUDY FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And I also have a question (I did a search but no such luck...).  Are there instructions on how to actually "make" the magnets?  Or is it so easy they aren't needed?    I'm guessing I buy "magnet paper", stick it into a printer (it's thin enough to go through easily???), and then cut the pictures out???
> 
> After a quick ebay search I see 20mil thick magnet paper in Gloss or Matte - is one better than the other??  And is 20mil too thick??
> 
> I also see some that say it's "11.000 thick"



I go with a thinner matte magnet paper.  Less weight in the suitcase, and the matte dries better.

Pj


----------



## JohnsPrincess

pjpoohbear said:


> I go with a thinner matte magnet paper.  Less weight in the suitcase, and the matte dries better.
> 
> Pj




Thank you!!

Thinner than the 11.000?


----------



## pjpoohbear

The 11.00 mil sounds good.

Pj


----------



## jordak

Mom x 2 said:


> Is it possible to make a license plate with Pirates of the Carribean and the name Michael on it.  My son would love that.  Thanks.



Three new designs for you to choose from.


----------



## jordak

True Romance said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I possibly get a Journal page done?
> 
> 
> McAlpin & Howard
> Cruising on the Magic - October 17-24th, 2009
> Picture with the characters
> 
> Thanks a Million!


Here you go. Have a great cruise!


----------



## MFaieta

Could I possibly get a Journal page done?  I am new and this is my first cruise with DCL.  I have no photo editing program.  


The Faieta Family
Cruising on the Wonder - March 4-7, 2009
Picture with the characters

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> I got the updated verse, thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

MFaieta said:


> Could I possibly get a Journal page done?  I am new and this is my first cruise with DCL.  I have no photo editing program.
> 
> 
> The Faieta Family
> Cruising on the Wonder - March 4-7, 2009
> Picture with the characters
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


I am assuming you meant 2010?


----------



## JKSWonder

[/IMG][/QUOTE]

tjbaggott:  Perfect!!!! Thank you!


----------



## tjbaggott

JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello all!  I would first like to say that Judy (tjbaggott) is my HERO!!   THANK YOU JUDY FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And I also have a question (I did a search but no such luck...).  Are there instructions on how to actually "make" the magnets?  Or is it so easy they aren't needed?    I'm guessing I buy "magnet paper", stick it into a printer (it's thin enough to go through easily???), and then cut the pictures out???
> 
> After a quick ebay search I see 20mil thick magnet paper in Gloss or Matte - is one better than the other??  And is 20mil too thick??
> 
> I also see some that say it's "11.000 thick"
> 
> Annnnddddd - all the paper I see says it's for printing in an Ink Jet printer...the only printer I have access to here is a Laserjet...would it print the same??



I'm pretty certain they won't work in a laser jet printer.  I found those sheets too expensive in  our stores, so here's what I do.  I print the disigns onto white cardstock paper, then laminate them, then stick adhesive peel and stick magnets to the backs.  This is more cost effective for the number of magnets I want to make.  Your other option is to find a friend with an inkjet printer (assuming you don't want to buy one just for this). LOL


----------



## Mom x 2

jordak said:


> Three new designs for you to choose from.
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  These are fabulous!!  Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## tjbaggott

MOM X 2 For the "It doesn't get any better" graphic, what are your cruise dates and which ship?  Also, who do you want to have the two drinks you mentioned?  I do this up for you this morning.


----------



## Mom x 2

tjbaggott said:


> MOM X 2 For the "It doesn't get any better" graphic, what are your cruise dates and which ship?  Also, who do you want to have the two drinks you mentioned?  I do this up for you this morning.



You R AWESOME!  Our cruise dates at 10/25/09 to 10/29/09.  Mickey - Corona, Minnie - Mike's Hard Lemonade.  Thanks again!
OH... we are on the Wonder.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tjbaggott

For MOM X 2






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For LouiseC






[/IMG]


----------



## trekygirl26

milliepie said:


> *I have some in my 4 shared files under cruise journal pages or journal pages for cruise and park.  I have a list of requests for pages which include the restaurants, so as I get them done I'll be adding them too.  *



Those are aswesome!  I was looking for something different to do for our upcoming cruise and our PC Repo cruise, as i have already done a number of scrapbooks.  This is a great idea!  I will be checking back as you add more pages.  Thanks!!!


----------



## True Romance

jordak said:


> I am assuming you meant 2010?



Thank you so much Jordak, you are very talented. 

Question, what size are you guys printing these out at?

Kristi


----------



## Tinkerkell123

Hi Everyone!  Okay, I have learned about Fish Extenders, and I have now found this thread.  Yay!  I am seeing all the pix of great doors.  Are all the decorations magnets?  I have seen some posts about people printing them on magnetic paper.  I have never seen that.  Can you use it on a regular printer and if so, where do you find it?  Any suggestions about what to put on our door?

thanks!
Kelli


----------



## tjbaggott

Tinkerkell123 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Okay, I have learned about Fish Extenders, and I have now found this thread.  Yay!  I am seeing all the pix of great doors.  Are all the decorations magnets?  I have seen some posts about people printing them on magnetic paper.  I have never seen that.  Can you use it on a regular printer and if so, where do you find it?  Any suggestions about what to put on our door?
> 
> thanks!
> Kelli



The magnetic paper can be purchased at any stationary store, and in most stationary departments of other stores, and even on EBAY.  They will only work in inkjet printers, not laser printers.  I myself have done it with magnetic paper and although they turn out great, I find it expensive.  I print mine onto white cardstock, then laminate them, then stick adhesive peel and stick magnet sheets or parts of sheets the othe back.
As for what magnets for your door, thats up to you.  Look around this thread and in Milliepie's, Jordak's and my albums (links to those are at the bottom of each of our posts), and on the creative disigns thread in the just for fun section of the main board.
I like to use magnets that appeal to each member of my family, some that represent each member of my family and some that represent each day or event or excrusion on the cruise (ie: formal night, pirate night, castaway cay day, nassau day, dolphin encounter, parasailing,  ect....)
If you are able to personalize things yourself, you are more than welcome to do that.  If you can't, just ask here for something to be personalized.
I warn you, it's addictive!


----------



## milliepie

mommyof3boyz said:


> Milliepie-
> Sorry if i post this twice, not sure if the first one went through!  Can i please.. get a few of these?  I would love to have the following:
> 
> Mickey Ears:
> 
> Jeremy - Mater
> Chance - Pirates of the Carribean "skull"
> Cameron - Goofy
> Monica - Tinkerbell
> 
> And the names with the characters to match them, I am going to make shirts for everyone.  Also do you have anything for "birthdays"?  My son will be celebrating his birthday while on our cruise. Anything would be great.  His name is Chance will be 9.  Cruise dates Feb 7-11  Thanks so.... much! Monica



I'm going to do all of the name fill requests this weekend and will get back to you with those.  



























Another one just for fun!


----------



## milliepie

lbuher said:


> Milliepie - could I possibly ask you to do one tweaking on one of your designs? I showed DH what you had done for us, and he had one request that I think is a great idea. I tried to quote the design, but it's on the closed thread - post 3761 - the one you did for me that was "Cruisin' with our Wonderful Kids" (and the one for Grandkids, too). Is there any way on both of those that you could make the WONDER part of Wonderful stand out a little? Bigger font or capital letters or something? We are cruising on the Wonder and would like the name of the ship to kinda jump out - does that make sense?
> 
> TIA - you are so awesome to do all this work for us folks who have no clue how to do it ourselves!!!
> 
> I very much appreciate your time and trouble!




Hope this works better for you.


----------



## lbuher

Yes, I think that works perfectly! I like the WONDER part of WONDERFUL standing out a little more, and I also don't think I told you that I love how you put the characters around the border of the design. LOVE it - it's perfect - THANK YOU!!


----------



## milliepie

lbuher said:


> Yes, I think that works perfectly! I like the WONDER part of WONDERFUL standing out a little more, and I also don't think I told you that I love how you put the characters around the border of the design. LOVE it - it's perfect - THANK YOU!!



Thanks sweetie!  Hope you have a great time on your cruise!


----------



## jordak

True Romance said:


> Thank you so much Jordak, you are very talented.
> 
> Question, what size are you guys printing these out at?
> 
> Kristi


I made this one to print at  8x10.


----------



## LouiseC

You folks are certainly speedy with our requests.  Appreciate all you guys do for us amateurs. Our trip is down to 37 days and counting, really getting exciting.  




tjbaggott said:


> For LouiseC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

LouiseC said:


> You folks are certainly speedy with our requests.  Appreciate all you guys do for us amateurs. Our trip is down to 37 days and counting, really getting exciting.



If you wanted your cruise ship and dates on here, just let me know.


----------



## HallsofVA

Milliepie - Could I get a happy birthday one with the characters like you did above for my son's birthday?  Chris celebrates his 6th birthday on January 14, 2010.  Can you possibly work the date in there somewhere?  Can be small and in one of the corners.  Thanks!

Cathleen


----------



## jordak

kindra657 said:


> could someone please share with me the software you use to make this stuff? Is there free software that can be downloaded? I'm attempting to make my own with my paint and pics but they are really bad


I didn't see if this was answered or not. You could try using Gimp which is free. Very similar to photoshop. You can get it at gimp.org


----------



## mstinson14

bevtoy said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I had this already on teh 2nd thread for the Stinson Family and July 18, 2010.  But, I accidentally did not tell you that I needed 12 nights instead of 7 nights.


----------



## mstinson14

tjbaggott said:


> I did these ones up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could I get this with everything saying the same except for samantha to Megan


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> bevtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I had this already on teh 2nd thread for the Stinson Family and July 18, 2010.  But, I accidentally did not tell you that I needed 12 nights instead of 7 nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, quick fix
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

A third version of my mickey/minnie in chairs.


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Milliepie - Could I get a happy birthday one with the characters like you did above for my son's birthday?  Chris celebrates his 6th birthday on January 14, 2010.  Can you possibly work the date in there somewhere?  Can be small and in one of the corners.  Thanks!
> 
> Cathleen



Here ya go!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> A third version of my mickey/minnie in chairs.



That is awesome Jordak!  Can you try something for me?  See what it looks like with some Mickey ears added to the sun.  A Mickey Sunset.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> That is awesome Jordak!  Can you try something for me?  See what it looks like with some Mickey hears added to the sun.  A Mickey Sunset.


sure, i will give it a shot.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> That is awesome Jordak!  Can you try something for me?  See what it looks like with some Mickey ears added to the sun.  A Mickey Sunset.



Nice idea.


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> Nice idea.



Wow, that really is awesome!  Thanks!  I think I will use that for our door!


----------



## Peaceableone

question regarding the magnets to put on the back.  You can buy magnet material in strips and 'coins'.  Does this work significantly for attaching the artwork to the door?  I hear everyone talk about magnet paper.. I have a few sheets and am looking for an alternative.

TIA


----------



## Meredisney

Thanks flora fan!!!!



flora fan said:


> thank you very much, i'm glad you like it.


----------



## KSFrogge

jordak said:


> Nice idea.



SOLD! --  This is awesome

Jordak, please do one for me -- "Magic October 24th-31st"

Thank you sooo much


----------



## KSFrogge

Peaceableone said:


> question regarding the magnets to put on the back.  You can buy magnet material in strips and 'coins'.  Does this work significantly for attaching the artwork to the door?  I hear everyone talk about magnet paper.. I have a few sheets and am looking for an alternative.
> 
> TIA


I've printed both magnet sheets (easier) and cardstock laminated + magnetic strips (cheaper)

I got magnetic strips with adhesive at Michaels that I've cut into 2-3 pieces for each design. Works GREAT.


----------



## mommyof3boyz

milliepie said:


> Hey there!  I just saw this and I will work on these for you soon!
> For Chance, does he have any favorite Characters or anything?



Minniepie - He would enjoy anything.  Mater?  Thanks so much for using you free time to do this for everyone!!  You guys rock!


----------



## mommyof3boyz

[


Just found them & We love them!!! Thank you so much Milliepie!!!!


----------



## jordak

KSFrogge said:


> SOLD! --  This is awesome
> 
> Jordak, please do one for me -- "Magic October 24th-31st"
> 
> Thank you sooo much


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Wow!  You all do such awesome work!   I swore I wouldn't add more magnets to our door but these are so irresistable.

Still scrolling thru so many trying to narrow it down.


----------



## taraandmike

jordak said:


>



Love it!!! can I get this with Magic November 14-21? (told you I am addicted!)


----------



## jordak

taraandmike said:


> Love it!!! can I get this with Magic November 14-21? (told you I am addicted!)


Feel like i am a dealer feeding your addiction.


----------



## taraandmike

Ah...but what a great addiction to have...I see you are cruising soon too. wish we were on the same cruise so I could thank you in person!


----------



## Sand

jordak said:


> Here you go. Hope it works for you.



 Wow Jordak, I am sorry, I didn't realize you were so fast! This is incredible!!  There are just 2 changes: if you could please change #3 to build huge sand castles. Know that the konk cooler is on my list!
Going thru all these pages, DH saw the character autographed and loved it. If it is not to much trouble, would you please switch the pictures. Our girls are all about getting the autographs! Wow, you all have been busy!!

Thank you so much for all your hard work! Thank you for adding the happy bday. Sophia will love it ... when she can read 

We are also (new) DVC members. Just a suggestion , could turn the DVC logo into a stamp like "Magic" and Capt Mickey? If you don't have time, hankuna mattata! Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## tjbaggott

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Wow!  You all do such awesome work!   I swore I wouldn't add more magnets to our door but these are so irresistable.
> 
> Still scrolling thru so many trying to narrow it down.



When it comes to magnet for stateroom doors on a DCL ship, there is NEVER enough! LOL (OR NEVER TOO MANY).


----------



## HallsofVA

tjbaggott said:


> When it comes to magnet for stateroom doors on a DCL ship, there is NEVER enough! LOL (OR NEVER TOO MANY).



Do you ever wonder sometime if the wireless internet in the staterooms is lousy because of all of the magnets on the doors??


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Wow Jordak, I am sorry, I didn't realize you were so fast! This is incredible!!  There are just 2 changes: if you could please change #3 to build huge sand castles. Know that the konk cooler is on my list!
> Going thru all these pages, DH saw the character autographed and loved it. If it is not to much trouble, would you please switch the pictures. Our girls are all about getting the autographs! Wow, you all have been busy!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your hard work! Thank you for adding the happy bday. Sophia will love it ... when she can read
> 
> We are also (new) DVC members. Just a suggestion , could turn the DVC logo into a stamp like "Magic" and Capt Mickey? If you don't have time, hankuna mattata! Everything looks fantastic.


No problem


----------



## LouiseC

I will be on the Magic trip November 14-21, 2009.  It would be great if you could put that information on the pic.  Thanks for thinking of it.




tjbaggott said:


> If you wanted your cruise ship and dates on here, just let me know.


----------



## milliepie

I know I saw it on here somewhere, but I can't find it!  Someone was asking for a Tiki Mickey.  Just wanted to post what I have for you.  I hope it finds you and I hope it works for what you need.  







I also have a Tiki Mickey border..


----------



## Sand

tjbaggott said:


> When it comes to magnet for stateroom doors on a DCL ship, there is NEVER enough! LOL (OR NEVER TOO MANY).



TESTIFY SISTER!


----------



## bevtoy

Sand said:


> TESTIFY SISTER!



Preach it!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

HallsofVA said:


> Do you ever wonder sometime if the wireless internet in the staterooms is lousy because of all of the magnets on the doors??



The whole door is metal and most of the ship too so that would be the culprit if I had to guess.


----------



## twinsr241

Since I am the queen of procrastination I am just getting to trying to make door magnets for our cruise on the 17th.  I am in awe of all the incredible designs.
I know this is a long shot , but "Jordak" would it be possible for you to personalize some of your license plate designs for my children?
This is what I would love -- if you can;t do it in the limited time frame I completely understand!

ChipnDale Sailor   (is there any way to change the background color from pink?)  anything more boyish?
Jack -- Ohio -- Oct 09

ChipnDale Sailor  (is there any way to change the background color from pink?)  anything more boyish?
Sean--Ohio--Oct 09

Minnie Pink
Molly -- Ohio -- Oct 09

Donald & Daisy
Mom & Dad -- Ohio -- Oct 09

If you could do these I would be forever grateful!


----------



## Ashansen

I spent ALOT of time going through all your pre-made files!  And was lucky enough to find most of my parties name.  However, there were two you did not have posted.  If you have time, could you please do some of the "fill in letters" for:

JEEP (just the normal disney characters Mickey, Donald, Minnie, Goofie)

and 

CAMILLA (if you have any of the sorcerer Mickey that would be great, otherwise, the normal Disney characters work too!)

Thanks so much!
Ashley


----------



## Sand

I will be using this as a Pirates and Pals Cruise family invite we are doing in December but for those doing a land and sea, I thought this would be a cute DISign. Maybe as a welcome aboard from Capt Hook and Smee or something special on pirate night. There are 16 blank envelopes from http://jaivy.web-log.nl/disneylandresortparis/2009/02/mickey-nodigt-d.html 
That is Disneyland Paris in the background and the website is in Dutch but if you have the Google bar, hit your translate button. Also, double click on the image to get a better resolution.






[/IMG]

These talented DISigners here may be able to put the Magic, Wonder or Jolly Roger in the background instead of Sleeping Beauty's Castle.


----------



## milliepie

Sand said:


> I will be using this as a Pirates and Pals Cruise family invite we are doing in December but for those doing a land and sea, I thought this would be a cute DISign. Maybe as a welcome aboard from Capt Hook and Smee or something special on pirate night. There are 16 blank envelopes from http://jaivy.web-log.nl/disneylandresortparis/2009/02/mickey-nodigt-d.html
> That is Disneyland Paris in the background and the website is in Dutch but if you have the Google bar, hit your translate button. Also, double click on the image to get a better resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> These talented DISigners here may be able to put the Magic, Wonder or Jolly Roger in the background instead of Sleeping Beauty's Castle.



A few months ago I made a collection of the whole set and removed the backgrounds from each of them.  They are great for invites!  Here is the Lilo and Stitch one I did with birthday hats.


----------



## milliepie

Ashansen said:


> I spent ALOT of time going through all your pre-made files!  And was lucky enough to find most of my parties name.  However, there were two you did not have posted.  If you have time, could you please do some of the "fill in letters" for:
> 
> JEEP (just the normal disney characters Mickey, Donald, Minnie, Goofie)
> 
> and
> 
> CAMILLA (if you have any of the sorcerer Mickey that would be great, otherwise, the normal Disney characters work too!)
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Ashley




I will work on this for you this weekend.


----------



## Sand

milliepie said:


> A few months ago I made a collection of the whole set and removed the backgrounds from each of them.  They are great for invites!  Here is the Lilo and Stitch one I did with birthday hats.



Hi Millie, I could get lost in your 4shared filed for days! You're awesome!!


----------



## jendon1997

Could I possibly get a Journal page done?  Not our first cruise so not sure what you want to title it. 

The Brosius Family
Cruising on the Wonder - January 28-31, 2010
Picture with the character


----------



## Meredisney

Adding a few images I have been working on for my 5 year Anniversary Cruise


----------



## tjbaggott

Milliepie, would you happen to have this one blank?  I don't remember where I got it from, but I know there is a blank out there somewhere.  






[/IMG]


----------



## nenner1

tjbaggott said:


> Milliepie, would you happen to have this one blank?  I don't remember where I got it from, but I know there is a blank out there somewhere.



That's Kellybell's...I was just in her 4shared checking out her Halloween designs!


----------



## tjbaggott

nenner1 said:


> That's Kellybell's...I was just in her 4shared checking out her Halloween designs!



Thanks!  I will go have a look.


----------



## WDdaughter

Hi, Any chance I could get the "It doesn't get any better than this" with Disney Wonder, Dec. 30/09 - Jan. 3/10, Strawberry Daiquairi beside Minnie, Corona beside Mickey, Alex & Lori written in sand.

Thanks a million.

Lori


----------



## jordak

twinsr241 said:


> Since I am the queen of procrastination I am just getting to trying to make door magnets for our cruise on the 17th.  I am in awe of all the incredible designs.
> I know this is a long shot , but "Jordak" would it be possible for you to personalize some of your license plate designs for my children?
> This is what I would love -- if you can;t do it in the limited time frame I completely understand!
> 
> ChipnDale Sailor   (is there any way to change the background color from pink?)  anything more boyish?
> Jack -- Ohio -- Oct 09
> 
> ChipnDale Sailor  (is there any way to change the background color from pink?)  anything more boyish?
> Sean--Ohio--Oct 09
> 
> Minnie Pink
> Molly -- Ohio -- Oct 09
> 
> Donald & Daisy
> Mom & Dad -- Ohio -- Oct 09
> 
> If you could do these I would be forever grateful!



Here you go.


----------



## twinsr241

jordak said:


> Here you go.



OMG!! You are so quick and talented!!  Thank you so much-- they are PERFECT!!!


----------



## jordak

twinsr241 said:


> OMG!! You are so quick and talented!!  Thank you so much-- they are PERFECT!!!


I don't know about the talented part but i saw you are only a week away from your trip so i made it  a priority. Have a great cruise!!


----------



## Ashansen

Okay...I tell you, I thought I could do these license plates using your blank ones...but I am just not talented at all!  I am in need of 8 license plates as follows:

LILY:  Pink Tinkerbell

EMMA:  Monsters Inc (with only Mike on the left hand side)

CAMILLA:  Nightmare before Christmas

ASHLEY:  Blue Tinkerbell

JEEP:  Bruce from Finding Nemo w/ the bite out of the plate

KEVIN:  Pirate (the 5 characters in all the "fog)

KELLY:  Small Mickey Sorceror

Our CRUISE is in November (Thanksgiving!)

If you can e-mail me one of the PSD files, I'd be happy to do these myself...I am just not getting something with the "layers" and bevels and all that on the letters.  

Again, if it's too big of a deal..no worries!

Thank you so much!  

Ashley


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jordak

Ashansen said:


> Okay...I tell you, I thought I could do these license plates using your blank ones...but I am just not talented at all!  I am in need of 8 license plates as follows:
> 
> LILY:  Pink Tinkerbell
> 
> EMMA:  Monsters Inc (with only Mike on the left hand side)
> 
> CAMILLA:  Nightmare before Christmas
> 
> ASHLEY:  Blue Tinkerbell
> 
> JEEP:  Bruce from Finding Nemo w/ the bite out of the plate
> 
> KEVIN:  Pirate (the 5 characters in all the "fog)
> 
> KELLY:  Small Mickey Sorceror
> 
> Our CRUISE is in November (Thanksgiving!)
> 
> If you can e-mail me one of the PSD files, I'd be happy to do these myself...I am just not getting something with the "layers" and bevels and all that on the letters.
> 
> Again, if it's too big of a deal..no worries!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Ashley


I will be happy to do them for you. The psd file is very big. 215 mb and hundreds of layers. Won't take me long and will have them to you shortly.


----------



## FrazzledDad

jordak said:


> I don't know about the talented part but i saw you are only a week away from your trip so i made it  a priority. Have a great cruise!!



Wow, Jordak, these are awesome.  If I may, could I ask for 6 from you????  THere is no rush as we're not sailing until Feb 2010.  They would be as follows:
  All from New York

Mom and Dad- DCL
Grandpa and Nana- DCL
Emma- Miley
Rachel- Nurse Minnie
Kaitlin-   Pink Tink
Jack- Mickey Pirate

  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jordak

Ashansen said:


> Okay...I tell you, I thought I could do these license plates using your blank ones...but I am just not talented at all!  I am in need of 8 license plates as follows:
> 
> LILY:  Pink Tinkerbell
> 
> EMMA:  Monsters Inc (with only Mike on the left hand side)
> 
> CAMILLA:  Nightmare before Christmas
> 
> ASHLEY:  Blue Tinkerbell
> 
> JEEP:  Bruce from Finding Nemo w/ the bite out of the plate
> 
> KEVIN:  Pirate (the 5 characters in all the "fog)
> 
> KELLY:  Small Mickey Sorceror
> 
> Our CRUISE is in November (Thanksgiving!)
> 
> If you can e-mail me one of the PSD files, I'd be happy to do these myself...I am just not getting something with the "layers" and bevels and all that on the letters.
> 
> Again, if it's too big of a deal..no worries!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Ashley



Here you go. You said you needed 8 plates. What is the 8th one?


----------



## jordak

FrazzledDad said:


> Wow, Jordak, these are awesome.  If I may, could I ask for 6 from you????  THere is no rush as we're not sailing until Feb 2010.  They would be as follows:
> All from New York
> 
> Mom and Dad- DCL
> Grandpa and Nana- DCL
> Emma- Miley
> Rachel- Nurse Minnie
> Kaitlin-   Pink Tink
> Jack- Mickey Pirate
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


No problem. Will add you to my list. Later tonight or tomorrow i should have them done.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Ashansen said:


> Okay...I tell you, I thought I could do these license plates using your blank ones...but I am just not talented at all!  I am in need of 8 license plates as follows:
> 
> LILY:  Pink Tinkerbell
> 
> EMMA:  Monsters Inc (with only Mike on the left hand side)
> 
> CAMILLA:  Nightmare before Christmas
> 
> ASHLEY:  Blue Tinkerbell
> 
> JEEP:  Bruce from Finding Nemo w/ the bite out of the plate
> 
> KEVIN:  Pirate (the 5 characters in all the "fog)
> 
> KELLY:  Small Mickey Sorceror
> 
> *Our CRUISE is in November (Thanksgiving!)*
> If you can e-mail me one of the PSD files, I'd be happy to do these myself...I am just not getting something with the "layers" and bevels and all that on the letters.
> 
> Again, if it's too big of a deal..no worries!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Ashley



Wow!  We sailed on the Magic last TG.  We had such _perfect _weather.  Couldn't have asked for a better week.  Hope yours is just as good.
Have a great time!!!


----------



## FrazzledDad

jordak said:


> No problem. Will add you to my list. Later tonight or tomorrow i should have them done.



Thanks very much


----------



## tjbaggott

WDdaughter said:


> Hi, Any chance I could get the "It doesn't get any better than this" with Disney Wonder, Dec. 30/09 - Jan. 3/10, Strawberry Daiquairi beside Minnie, Corona beside Mickey, Alex & Lori written in sand.
> 
> Thanks a million.
> 
> Lori


Here you go!






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

LouiseC said:


> I will be on the Magic trip November 14-21, 2009.  It would be great if you could put that information on the pic.  Thanks for thinking of it.








[/IMG]


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jordak,
May I ask if you get time could you make a few license plates for us? 
Oct would be the month and all are from New Jersey:

BOYLE: Halloween

TAYLOR:  Tigger

RYAN: Green Goofy

JUSTIN: Donald Duck busting out DCL (title from your blanks link)

KYLE:  Dopey but can you change the color of the pink background to something more boyish?  

RYAN: Using the Donald Duck background below?  (We have 2 Ryans sailing with us.)






No rush at all.  Still have 3 weeks til we cruise which feels like forever. 

Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## twinsr241

jordak said:


> Here you go.



Sorry to be a pain.  I just sat down to print these, but I am having a problem because if I try yo size them as 4" by 6" the resolution is very fuzzy.  I know the problem is on my end, so could someone please tell me what I need to do to print these.  Is there something special I am missing?    TIA for your suggestions!


----------



## Ashansen

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Wow!  We sailed on the Magic last TG.  We had such _perfect _weather.  Couldn't have asked for a better week.  Hope yours is just as good.
> Have a great time!!!





jordak said:


> Here you go. You said you needed 8 plates. What is the 8th one?



Thanks Jordak....I only needed 7!  I guess I wasn't thinking when I was typing!  These look terrific!  Thanks so very much!!

Ashley


----------



## jordak

twinsr241 said:


> Sorry to be a pain.  I just sat down to print these, but I am having a problem because if I try yo size them as 4" by 6" the resolution is very fuzzy.  I know the problem is on my end, so could someone please tell me what I need to do to print these.  Is there something special I am missing?    TIA for your suggestions!


Have any luck with it yet? I just tried it as a 4 by 6 and it came out good. Wish i had an answer for you.


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Jordak,
> May I ask if you get time could you make a few license plates for us?
> Oct would be the month and all are from New Jersey:
> 
> BOYLE: Halloween
> 
> TAYLOR:  Tigger
> 
> RYAN: Green Goofy
> 
> JUSTIN: Donald Duck busting out DCL (title from your blanks link)
> 
> KYLE:  Dopey but can you change the color of the pink background to something more boyish?
> 
> RYAN: Using the Donald Duck background below?  (We have 2 Ryans sailing with us.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rush at all.  Still have 3 weeks til we cruise which feels like forever.
> 
> Thank you soooo much!!



No problem. Will more than likely have them ready for you tomorrow.


----------



## LouiseC

Thanks for doing this but could you change the name of the ship to the Magic, please??




tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## LouiseC

Does anyone have a Mickey head or some other kind of name thing using Donald dressed from the Three Cabelleros movie, like with his bandeleros??  I found a couple of pictures but don't know how to separate them out and also they were a bit fuzzy.  Would like one with the name Will in it if anyone of you pros could do it.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> No problem. Will more than likely have them ready for you tomorrow.




Thank you soo much!  I just got a request from 2 more kids sailing with us. Can I add 2 more?

HUNTER  Goofy

CODY  Tigger

These and the others are all Oct 09 and New Jersey in case I forgot to mention it.  

Also I'm trying to use some that you already made in your 'fixed plates' link and they keep coming up really tiny when I open them with Adobe.  How do I enlarge them?  When I use the magnifying glass, it makes the pixels huge and you can't see it. 

Thank you so much for all you are doing.  Most of our traveling group are 1st timers on DCL.  This will be a great surprise. 

I really appreciate it!


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Thank you soo much!  I just got a request from 2 more kids sailing with us. Can I add 2 more?
> 
> HUNTER  Goofy
> 
> CODY  Tigger
> 
> These and the others are all Oct 09 and New Jersey in case I forgot to mention it.
> 
> Also I'm trying to use some that you already made in your 'fixed plates' link and they keep coming up really tiny when I open them with Adobe.  How do I enlarge them?  When I use the magnifying glass, it makes the pixels huge and you can't see it.
> 
> Thank you so much for all you are doing.  Most of our traveling group are 1st timers on DCL.  This will be a great surprise.
> 
> I really appreciate it!


It could be some of the early  ones i did. I had the settings wrong when i made them. Which ones are doing that or what page are you grabbing them from?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Stacy    Minnie
John     Grumpy
Hunter   Pluto
Jack    Mickey
Kim      Sunset & Halloween
Kyle    fireman Donald
Mary   Jonas Bros.
Ryan   Pirate Mickey
Nicole  Blue Tink

The only way around this is to copy the IMG code, post it on the test boards where it shows full size, download again, and open with adobe.   There must be an easier way but at least this will work.

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Stacy    Minnie
> John     Grumpy
> Hunter   Pluto
> Jack    Mickey
> Kim      Sunset & Halloween
> Kyle    fireman Donald
> Mary   Jonas Bros.
> Ryan   Pirate Mickey
> Nicole  Blue Tink
> 
> The only way around this is to copy the IMG code, post it on the test boards where it shows full size, download again, and open with adobe.   There must be an easier way but at least this will work.
> 
> Thanks!


Your opening it with adobe Photoshop? I downloaded those and i can't duplicate the problem. That's weird.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> Your opening it with adobe Photoshop? I downloaded those and i can't duplicate the problem. That's weird.




It's ok.  It's probably me.  It's wee hours here and waaay past my bedtime.  
Not to be too picky but can I request a certain Goofy for Hunter's plate?

It's on your 'fixed plates' link, middle of page 10, currently says KYLE on it.  

These are so addicting.  I really am going to quit here.  Dh will think I'm nuts, maybe already does. 

This is so kind of you to share your talent so we can have these extra special touches on our cruise.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## jordak

FrazzledDad said:


> Wow, Jordak, these are awesome.  If I may, could I ask for 6 from you????  THere is no rush as we're not sailing until Feb 2010.  They would be as follows:
> All from New York
> 
> Mom and Dad- DCL
> Grandpa and Nana- DCL
> Emma- Miley
> Rachel- Nurse Minnie
> Kaitlin-   Pink Tink
> Jack- Mickey Pirate
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Here you go


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> It's ok.  It's probably me.  It's wee hours here and waaay past my bedtime.
> Not to be too picky but can I request a certain Goofy for Hunter's plate?
> 
> It's on your 'fixed plates' link, middle of page 10, currently says KYLE on it.
> 
> These are so addicting.  I really am going to quit here.  Dh will think I'm nuts, maybe already does.
> 
> This is so kind of you to share your talent so we can have these extra special touches on our cruise.  I really appreciate it.


no problem. Going to start on them right now.


----------



## twinsr241

jordak said:


> Have any luck with it yet? I just tried it as a 4 by 6 and it came out good. Wish i had an answer for you.



It still isn't working.  I'll tell you how I am doing it and maybe you will notice what I am doing wrong.

I clicked on image in thread. 
Right click on image 
"Save image as" 
Save
It then gets saved to my desktop
In my desk top I click on the file to open it
This takes me to Windows Picture and Fax Viewer.  The image is tiny on the screen like 1" or so. -- maybe my problem is here?
When I increase the size the image loses resolution and gets really fuzzy.

Is there another way to save and print them?  Thanks!


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Jordak,
> May I ask if you get time could you make a few license plates for us?
> Oct would be the month and all are from New Jersey:
> 
> BOYLE: Halloween
> 
> TAYLOR:  Tigger
> 
> RYAN: Green Goofy
> 
> JUSTIN: Donald Duck busting out DCL (title from your blanks link)
> 
> KYLE:  Dopey but can you change the color of the pink background to something more boyish?
> 
> RYAN: Using the Donald Duck background below?  (We have 2 Ryans sailing with us.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rush at all.  Still have 3 weeks til we cruise which feels like forever.
> 
> Thank you soooo much!!



I think i got them alright. Really like the Donald plate.


----------



## jordak

twinsr241 said:


> It still isn't working.  I'll tell you how I am doing it and maybe you will notice what I am doing wrong.
> 
> I clicked on image in thread.
> Right click on image
> "Save image as"
> Save
> It then gets saved to my desktop
> In my desk top I click on the file to open it
> This takes me to Windows Picture and Fax Viewer.  The image is tiny on the screen like 1" or so. -- maybe my problem is here?
> When I increase the size the image loses resolution and gets really fuzzy.
> 
> Is there another way to save and print them?  Thanks!


I repeated what you did and no problems. But i am thinking it might be saving them as thumbnails for you. I will repost them at normal size then try saving them. This should work.


----------



## FrazzledDad

jordak said:


> Here you go



Just Perfect!!!  Thank you so much.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> I think i got them alright. Really like the Donald plate.



Oh my Jordak, these are wonderful!

Thank you!   You soooo rock!  
They will love these.  
Thanks again!


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Jordak-

Sorry to be a pain, but Zachary saw the Cruising Chip n Dale license plate over my shoulder, and he likes it with the blue background better.  So, could I please get that one for him.  I'm glad I didn't print the other out yet.  Trying to get more printing done this weekend.  Have to go get more ink!!

Thanks once again.


----------



## bevtoy

Could I get this exactly like it is with "Jeff" for the name?


----------



## princess sparkle p

i looked through all the plates, they are awesome! do you have a disboards one?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tjbaggott

princess sparkle p said:


> i looked through all the plates, they are awesome! do you have a disboards one?



I have this one.  It was created by another Disser originally.  He posted it as it is below for all dissers to use as it is such a great grahic.  I can change the word "Cruisers" on the bottom to your dis name if needed.






[/IMG]


----------



## MrsPMC00

This is a wonderful design!  Can I get it with "The McCumber Family" and can Mickey and Minnie have drinks (Mickey a beer and Minnie a margarita?)  and no ipod.  Thanks so much!!!



jordak said:


> No problem.


----------



## MrsPMC00

My girls just saw these and LOVE them!!  Is there anyway you can do them with the cruise logo in the background with the following characters?

Tink - Brenna - Illinois, cruise is March 10
Goofy - Dad 
Minnie - Mom
Stitch - Katie

Thanks so much!  You guys are amazing!



jordak said:


> Here you go.


----------



## FrazzledDad

milliepie said:


> I'm going to do all of the name fill requests this weekend and will get back to you with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one just for fun!



Millipie,

 Could I possibly bother you for the all character Happy Birthday sign with Happy 14th Birthday Kaitlin on it?????  Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Hi Jordak-
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but Zachary saw the Cruising Chip n Dale license plate over my shoulder, and he likes it with the blue background better.  So, could I please get that one for him.  I'm glad I didn't print the other out yet.  Trying to get more printing done this weekend.  Have to go get more ink!!
> 
> Thanks once again.


No problem. Easy fix.


----------



## Tinkerkell123

Wow!  Those Christmas magnets are gorgeous!  Makes me wish we were going at Christmas instead of January!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> I think i got them alright. Really like the Donald plate.




May I ask another favor?  Could I get another Kyle plate same everything except use green for his name?  It looks purple on the monitor in but printing it looks more like fuschia.  
No hurry, I'm waiting for a new order of magnetic paper.  
Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Could I get this exactly like it is with "Jeff" for the name?


no problem


----------



## AristoCatOwner

Hello all
 I'm interested in a black pirate (Jolly Roger) flag design that has Micky's head w/ eye patch and crossed swords underneath.
 My beautiful wife and I are cruising on Dec 10 '09 on the Wonder and would really enjoy starting our door magnet collection.
 Thank You


----------



## jordak

princess sparkle p said:


> i looked through all the plates, they are awesome! do you have a disboards one?


My plates? I wouldn't even know where to begin for an idea on that. Let me get caught up then i will try to come up with something.


----------



## AristoCatOwner

Hello all
 I'm interested in a black pirate (Jolly Roger) flag design that has Micky's head w/ eye patch and crossed swords underneath.
 My beautiful wife and I are cruising on Dec 10 '09 on the Wonder and would really enjoy starting our door magnet collection.
 Thank You


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> My plates? I wouldn't even know where to begin for an idea on that. Let me get caught up then i will try to come up with something.



Feel free to use the DisBoards Cruisers Graphic at the top of this page.


----------



## firefighter chris

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This picture is awesome. Could you also personalize a few of them for me? We will be on the magic October 24th through the 31st. I am looking for one to say Margaret, Dennis, and Robert. The second would say Lisa, Quincy, Tyrin, and John. And the third would say Melissa, Paige, and Chris.


----------



## jordak

MrsPMC00 said:


> My girls just saw these and LOVE them!!  Is there anyway you can do them with the cruise logo in the background with the following characters?
> 
> Tink - Brenna - Illinois, cruise is March 10
> Goofy - Dad
> Minnie - Mom
> Stitch - Katie
> 
> Thanks so much!  You guys are amazing!



Here you go


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> May I ask another favor?  Could I get another Kyle plate same everything except use green for his name?  It looks purple on the monitor in but printing it looks more like fuschia.
> No hurry, I'm waiting for a new order of magnetic paper.
> Thanks!!!


Not a problem.


----------



## jordak

Photobucket request


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you make your journal page for us?  It should say "Our Disney Cruise",
November 14-21, 2009.  Would you make #3 "Use Camera" like you did in message #121.   I would like one each for the following families:
Osborne Family
Ankrom Family
Smith Family
Wieland Family
Honeycutt Family
Addison Family.
Thank you for doing these.  I already have the license plates that you made for us cut out and ready to hang on our doors.
Thank you again.
Barbara


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you make your journal page for us?  It should say "Our Disney Cruise",
> November 14-21, 2009.  Would you make #3 "Use Camera" like you did in message #121.   I would like one each for the following families:
> Osborne Family
> Ankrom Family
> Smith Family
> Wieland Family
> Honeycutt Family
> Addison Family.
> Thank you for doing these.  I already have the license plates that you made for us cut out and ready to hang on our doors.
> Thank you again.
> Barbara


sure no problem.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> Not a problem.




This is great!   I can't thank you enough!!!   If I can ever return the favor, just ask!  I'm not good at this stuff but am good at getting the Hyatt right inside MCO for cheap on Hotwire!


----------



## jordak

AristoCatOwner said:


> Hello all
> I'm interested in a black pirate (Jolly Roger) flag design that has Micky's head w/ eye patch and crossed swords underneath.
> My beautiful wife and I are cruising on Dec 10 '09 on the Wonder and would really enjoy starting our door magnet collection.
> Thank You


Maybe this will work.


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you make your journal page for us?  It should say "Our Disney Cruise",
> November 14-21, 2009.  Would you make #3 "Use Camera" like you did in message #121.   I would like one each for the following families:
> Osborne Family
> Ankrom Family
> Smith Family
> Wieland Family
> Honeycutt Family
> Addison Family.
> Thank you for doing these.  I already have the license plates that you made for us cut out and ready to hang on our doors.
> Thank you again.
> Barbara


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you so much.  I hope you and your family have a great time on your cruise.  
Barbara


----------



## mainstreetmugs

WOW!!!

Okay Jordak. These are INCREDIBLE! A few questions...

1. HOW MUCH??? 
2. Do you just email the finished design, and then we print it out on "magnetic" paper?
3. Can you do (within reason,) pretty much ANY type design?

Here are a few details on us, and our family.

The Miller Family
Hometown: Helena, Alabama
Our FIRST Disney Cruise
November 19th -22nd, 2009 on the WONDER (don't know room # yet, we're on GTY)

Michael/DAD: Age 35 and HUGE WDW "geek."
Charity/Mom: Age 32 and Celebrating her college graduation in December of 2009.
Niki/Son: Age 14 and loves football, band (drums) and sometimes girls.
Jason/Son: Age 13 (at time of cruising,) and celebrating his 13th birthday
Diana/Daughter: Age 8 and loves princesses, barbies, dancing, singing, Miley Cyrus, Taylor Swift and Demi Lavota

We LOVE the license plate magnets. Can you do some for us with the following?

Charity: Deep Purple Solid Color Background with Goofy on the left side of the plate.
Michael: Classic Mickey in Tuxedo, against DCL Logo
Niki: Solid Black Background with Pirates Of Caribbean flame skull
Jason: DCL Logo Background with Chip & Dale in Cruise Uniforms
Diana: Solid Pink Background with Snow White

Any other ideas you have would be welcomed. We also would like some specific sign(s) for Jason's 13th Birthday and Charity's Graduation.

Thanks! I look forward to hearing you.


----------



## Sand

Jordak! I didn't know you had made the changes!! I am sorry I missed it. Our journal page is absolutely awesome!!  This is like Christmas 
 I just made it my laptop's wallpaper. I LOVE the DVC stamp! Sophia says "Tanks you" for her bday stamp. (She will be 2 in 2 weeks)
 Thank you again from the 4 of us!!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Louise C  Sorry about the error, must be the medication I'm on for this rotten Cold I've got.  Here it is all fixed.






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you for making a license plate for us!  Now I saw this pirate magnet and my husband wants it too!  LOL We will be on the Disney Magic Wednesday  December 16 2009 for pirate night ( I sure hope I ahve the date and day right)
Would you make this for us too?




jordak said:


> Maybe this will work.


----------



## tjbaggott

And for Firefighter Chirs, on the thumbnail ones, just click to on the image to enlarge in my photobucket, then click again to get full size, then save to your computer.






[/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

I had to share this postcard I saw on Post Secrets one Sunday.  It would make a good magnet .  LOL


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Thank you for making a license plate for us!  Now I saw this pirate magnet and my husband wants it too!  LOL We will be on the Disney Magic Wednesday  December 16 2009 for pirate night ( I sure hope I ahve the date and day right)
> Would you make this for us too?


Sure, glad too.


----------



## luvalldisney

As usual, you designers are awesome.  I was looking through this board to add to my collection of signs for my cruise door when I came across the Mulan license plate.  It is beautiful!!!Our friends just adopted a baby girl from China and will be celebrating her first birthday at Disney World.  If you could personalize the Mulan license plate for me it would help me to make their trip more magical.  Thanks for all your help!
Name:  Skye
left side: oct
right side:   (where cruise patch is) 30 

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## kindra657

tjbaggott said:


> I have this one.  It was created by another Disser originally.  He posted it as it is below for all dissers to use as it is such a great grahic.  I can change the word "Cruisers" on the bottom to your dis name if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



could you make one for me?


----------



## LouiseC

Hope the cold is better.  Can't have you guys starting to slake off, what will the rest of us do???????  Could you please do another one for me, same dates but for Elizabeth and Brandon  and possibly using pina coladas for the drinks??



tjbaggott said:


> For Louise C  Sorry about the error, must be the medication I'm on for this rotten Cold I've got.  Here it is all fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

thank you!


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Okay Jordak. These are INCREDIBLE! A few questions...
> 
> 1. HOW MUCH???
> 2. Do you just email the finished design, and then we print it out on "magnetic" paper?
> 3. Can you do (within reason,) pretty much ANY type design?
> 
> Here are a few details on us, and our family.
> 
> The Miller Family
> Hometown: Helena, Alabama
> Our FIRST Disney Cruise
> November 19th -22nd, 2009 on the WONDER (don't know room # yet, we're on GTY)
> 
> Michael/DAD: Age 35 and HUGE WDW "geek."
> Charity/Mom: Age 32 and Celebrating her college graduation in December of 2009.
> Niki/Son: Age 14 and loves football, band (drums) and sometimes girls.
> Jason/Son: Age 13 (at time of cruising,) and celebrating his 13th birthday
> Diana/Daughter: Age 8 and loves princesses, barbies, dancing, singing, Miley Cyrus, Taylor Swift and Demi Lavota
> 
> We LOVE the license plate magnets. Can you do some for us with the following?
> 
> Charity: Deep Purple Solid Color Background with Goofy on the left side of the plate.
> Michael: Classic Mickey in Tuxedo, against DCL Logo
> Niki: Solid Black Background with Pirates Of Caribbean flame skull
> Jason: DCL Logo Background with Chip & Dale in Cruise Uniforms
> Diana: Solid Pink Background with Snow White
> 
> Any other ideas you have would be welcomed. We also would like some specific sign(s) for Jason's 13th Birthday and Charity's Graduation.
> 
> Thanks! I look forward to hearing you.


Well, i do them for free. I just post them to the board and you can grab them. You can either print them to magnetic paper or go the cheaper route and print them to cardstock,then laminate them and put magnetic strips on the back.
Because of the time it takes to come up with new designs, i don't like to take those requests to often unless i have a solid idea that i would like. More than happy to try to work some of your interests into the designs i already have like the plates, journal, newspaper, etc. where i can just change some text around or drop a new picture in.

As for the license plates, I can do them, but some have to stay like i made them because they are one layer now and can't be changed and because of lack of free time, i don't have the time to  rework them. Only recently i have changed a color or added the dcl logo on request because i was able to do it quickly. Hope you understand. But with your requests, i was able to make the changes without a lot of reworking, so i hope they are the ones you wanted. Made a new one with Mickey in a tux because the one i had i couldn't drop the DCL logo in because of the black background. Wow, i am nearly writing a book here.  Here are your plates


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> As usual, you designers are awesome.  I was looking through this board to add to my collection of signs for my cruise door when I came across the Mulan license plate.  It is beautiful!!!Our friends just adopted a baby girl from China and will be celebrating her first birthday at Disney World.  If you could personalize the Mulan license plate for me it would help me to make their trip more magical.  Thanks for all your help!
> Name:  Skye
> left side: oct
> right side:   (where cruise patch is) 30
> 
> THANKS AGAIN


Sure, glad too. tjbaggott made a really nice graphic with Cinderella and a baby Mulan not long ago you might be interested in too. If you didn't see it is just a few pages back i think.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jordak,
Could I ask for a few more?  I wasn't going to make them for the adults but these are just too good!  

No rush at all; when ever you get a chance. 

This one exactly except with PATTI for the name, New Jersey at the bottom and Oct for month.







This one exactly but add New Jersey  (keep JOHN and OCT)






This one with JOHN and New Jersey and OCT: (2 John's in our group)





This one with KIM, New Jersey, and OCT:





This one with GREG, New Jersey and OCT:





This one with STACY, New Jersey and OCT:






This one with HAKUNA MATATA written in the sand and no ipod:





This one with BOB, New Jersey and OCT:





This one with MARION, New Jersey, and OCT:





This one with DORIS, New Jersey, and OCT:





This one with SHIRLEY, *Tennessee,* and OCT:


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> "Tanks you" for her bday stamp. (She will be 2 in 2 weeks)
> Thank you again from the 4 of us!!


Thanks! Made a stressful day a lot better hearing that.


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Jordak,
> Could I ask for a few more?  I wasn't going to make them for the adults but these are just too good!
> 
> No rush at all; when ever you get a chance.



Sure, no problem.


----------



## jordak

For ruadisneyfan2
I hope i got these all right. First time i did them and was just ready to post and realized i misspelled Jersey. Had to do them all over.  So ready for a vacation!  Any changes needed, let me know.


----------



## milliepie

FrazzledDad said:


> Millipie,
> 
> Could I possibly bother you for the all character Happy Birthday sign with Happy 14th Birthday Kaitlin on it?????  Thanks!!!


----------



## milliepie

luvalldisney said:


> As usual, you designers are awesome.  I was looking through this board to add to my collection of signs for my cruise door when I came across the Mulan license plate.  It is beautiful!!!Our friends just adopted a baby girl from China and will be celebrating her first birthday at Disney World.  If you could personalize the Mulan license plate for me it would help me to make their trip more magical.  Thanks for all your help!
> Name:  Skye
> left side: oct
> right side:   (where cruise patch is) 30
> 
> THANKS AGAIN




Here is one I made recently for someone.  Maybe you could use it too.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> For ruadisneyfan2
> I hope i got these all right. First time i did them and was just ready to post and realized i misspelled Jersey. Had to do them all over.  So ready for a vacation!  Any changes needed, let me know.



These are awesome!!!!  
Thank you soooo much!


----------



## tjbaggott

BEV, I LOVE that magnet idea you had!  Does that come any larger?


Here's my Baby Mulan Disigns that were done up for someone.  I'd be happy to personalize them should anyone need it.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

It wasnt my idea but thanks!  I read "Post Secrets" every Sunday and I found it there.  
I thought  it would make a good magnet idea on almost any graphic so I posted it here.  




tjbaggott said:


> BEV, I LOVE that magnet idea you had!  Does that come any larger?
> 
> 
> Here's my Baby Mulan Disigns that were done up for someone.  I'd be happy to personalize them should anyone need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## EJ'sMom

Hi
I just stumbled across this link and WOW, these are amazing!  Well done!
Hoping to put in my request soon for our March cruise!  
Now, to look through again!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Kindra657 and LouiseC






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## kindra657

*THANK YOU!!!* ​


----------



## milliepie

Ashansen said:


> I spent ALOT of time going through all your pre-made files!  And was lucky enough to find most of my parties name.  However, there were two you did not have posted.  If you have time, could you please do some of the "fill in letters" for:
> 
> JEEP (just the normal disney characters Mickey, Donald, Minnie, Goofie)
> 
> and
> 
> CAMILLA (if you have any of the sorcerer Mickey that would be great, otherwise, the normal Disney characters work too!)
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Ashley


----------



## FrazzledDad

milliepie said:


>



THANK YOU, MILLIEPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She's going to love this.


----------



## milliepie

photobucket request.


----------



## Mish

I am looking for a Happy Birthday with Darth Vader for my son.  His name Jonathan.   Thank Michelle


----------



## big jack 2002

Please forgive me.  I forgot my daughter and son-in-law and their family.  Could you please make another journal page like on post 336 for the Kelley Family?  Thanks so much,
Barbara


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Please forgive me.  I forgot my daughter and son-in-law and their family.  Could you please make another journal page like on post 336 for the Kelley Family?  Thanks so much,
> Barbara


Not a problem


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> photobucket request.


Love this! Can you make one with the following names:

Dad
Mom
Niki (14 years old)
Jason (13 years old)
Diana (8 years old)

I don't think I can get PM's yet, so please email them to me, or post them here in the forum.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

Love this! Can you make one with the following names:

Dad
Mom
Niki (14 years old)
Jason (13 years old)
Diana (8 years old)

I don't think I can get PM's yet, so please email them to me, or post them here in the forum.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> Well, i do them for free. I just post them to the board and you can grab them. You can either print them to magnetic paper or go the cheaper route and print them to cardstock,then laminate them and put magnetic strips on the back.
> Because of the time it takes to come up with new designs, i don't like to take those requests to often unless i have a solid idea that i would like. More than happy to try to work some of your interests into the designs i already have like the plates, journal, newspaper, etc. where i can just change some text around or drop a new picture in.
> 
> As for the license plates, I can do them, but some have to stay like i made them because they are one layer now and can't be changed and because of lack of free time, i don't have the time to  rework them. Only recently i have changed a color or added the dcl logo on request because i was able to do it quickly. Hope you understand. But with your requests, i was able to make the changes without a lot of reworking, so i hope they are the ones you wanted. Made a new one with Mickey in a tux because the one i had i couldn't drop the DCL logo in because of the black background. Wow, i am nearly writing a book here.  Here are your plates


This is awesome!!! Thank you SO much! They look great! I do have a few other requests if you have time...

1. Any way you can adjust the text centering on some of the license plates, to get the name off of the characters a bit? If not, no problem. They still look amazing!!!

2. Can you do a birthday sign for my son Jason (turning 13) and his favorite characters are Chip & Dale.

3. Something regarding my wife Charity graduating from college in December. Maybe a class of 2009 thing with graduation cap (mortar board) on either Goofy or just plain Mickey graduation ears.

4. Not quite sure what a journal page is used for, but if you have time, can you do one of those for us too?

You rock. I know I speak for everyone when I say this is awesome that you're willing to do this. Thanks so much!


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Jordak-

Need a couple more for others:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Charity.jpg

One for Debbie and one for Judy.
Zachary just loved his Chip n Dale one.

Thanks a million.


----------



## milliepie




----------



## Flora Fan

Here are two for the Northern European Capitals Cruise next summer.


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> Love this! Can you make one with the following names:
> 
> Dad
> Mom
> Niki (14 years old)
> Jason (13 years old)
> Diana (8 years old)
> 
> I don't think I can get PM's yet, so please email them to me, or post them here in the forum.



Did you want the Wonder or Magic at the top, and the year?

I have it ready, just need to know.


----------



## milliepie

Flora Fan said:


> Here are two for the Northern European Capitals Cruise next summer.



I also have some in my shared files.  

I see you used the mickey I made.  Looks good!


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Hi Jordak-
> 
> Need a couple more for others:
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Charity.jpg
> 
> One for Debbie and one for Judy.
> Zachary just loved his Chip n Dale one.
> 
> Thanks a million.


Awesome, glad he likes it.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> Did you want the Wonder or Magic at the top, and the year?
> 
> I have it ready, just need to know.


Thanks so much! We're on the Wonder, November 19-22, 2009. Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> This is awesome!!! Thank you SO much! They look great! I do have a few other requests if you have time...
> 
> 1. Any way you can adjust the text centering on some of the license plates, to get the name off of the characters a bit? If not, no problem. They still look amazing!!!
> 
> 2. Can you do a birthday sign for my son Jason (turning 13) and his favorite characters are Chip & Dale.
> 
> 3. Something regarding my wife Charity graduating from college in December. Maybe a class of 2009 thing with graduation cap (mortar board) on either Goofy or just plain Mickey graduation ears.
> 
> 4. Not quite sure what a journal page is used for, but if you have time, can you do one of those for us too?
> 
> You rock. I know I speak for everyone when I say this is awesome that you're willing to do this. Thanks so much!


You probably won't think i rock after i say this. lol No promises, but i will try to come up with something. Right now i am just not coming up with anything. I think i peaked on ideas at the moment.Might try millie or tjbaggott they are good for these kind of requests. 
I don't think i have time to redo the plates either. I had to rework 3 of them to work for you and i would have to redo the work. Plus they are license plates, the text supposed to be centered. Sorry 

The journal i totally can do with the info you gave me. You can use it as a magnet, desktop wallpaper and some have said they are using for scrapbooks.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> You probably won't think i rock after i say this. lol No promises, but i will try to come up with something. Right now i am just not coming up with anything. I think i peaked on ideas at the moment.Might try millie or tjbaggott they are good for these kind of requests.
> I don't think i have time to redo the plates either. I had to rework 3 of them to work for you and i would have to redo the work. Plus they are license plates, the text supposed to be centered. Sorry
> 
> The journal i totally can do with the info you gave me. You can use it as a magnet, desktop wallpaper and some have said they are using for scrapbooks.


No worries man. I appreciate what you've done so far. I'll be looking forward to any ideas you may come up with and/or the journal page. Again, thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> No worries man. I appreciate what you've done so far. I'll be looking forward to any ideas you may come up with and/or the journal page. Again, thanks so much!


Thanks. Your just catching me at a bad time. I am trying to work on a graduation sign, but what i have done isn't very good yet. Hopefully an idea will come from it.


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> Thanks so much! We're on the Wonder, November 19-22, 2009. Thanks so much!



 You're welcome!  I hope this is ok, but if you need any changes let me know.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jordak

for mainstreetmugs

Would this work? If you want to add a name let me know


----------



## princess sparkle p

tjbaggott said:


> I have this one.  It was created by another Disser originally.  He posted it as it is below for all dissers to use as it is such a great grahic.  I can change the word "Cruisers" on the bottom to your dis name if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



that would be great ! Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

princess sparkle p said:


> that would be great ! Thanks!








[/IMG]


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> You're welcome!  I hope this is ok, but if you need any changes let me know.


Looks great, except for one thing...Niki is my 14 year old SON! LOL! We all got a good laugh out of this one though! Thanks!!!


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> for mainstreetmugs
> 
> Would this work? If you want to add a name let me know


WOW!!! You outdid yourself. That is EXACTLY what we had in mind! BRAVO! Thanks so much!


----------



## mainstreetmugs

bevtoy said:


>


Thanks for these graduation graphics!


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> WOW!!! You outdid yourself. That is EXACTLY what we had in mind! BRAVO! Thanks so much!


Awesome! I will start thinking of a birthday idea next. On a side note, just checked out some of your videos on youtube. Very, very cool!


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> Awesome! I will start thinking of a birthday idea next. On a side note, just checked out some of your videos on youtube. Very, very cool!


Take your time sir. We all appreciate your hard work.


----------



## 3Goofy's

tjbaggott said:


> For mommytoparis,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is AMAZING!  I'm hoping to surprise our son with something like this for Christmas, but am totally techo-void.  I imagine you are very busy with requests, so will understand if you haven't got time - but if you do, would you do one for our son Alex for the Wonder, March 18-21, 2010?
BTW - we are also from Ontario - Meaford, a couple of hours north of Toronto.
Thanks if you can, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## rgroves

Jordak - I love the plates and journal pages.  

Would you please make the following plates. 

Richard - DCL logo - no month - Tennessee (on state part)
Richard - Sorcerer Mickey - no month - Tennessee
Richard - Pirates in the mist - no month - Tennessee

Sandy - Dori/Nemo - no month - Tennessee
Sandy - Tinkerbell - no month - Tennessee
Sandy - Minnie Mouse - no month - Tennessee

"Richard - Sandy" - The Incredibles (family pic) - no month - Tennessee
"Richard - Sandy" - Mickey & Minnie sunset - no month - Tennessee

Journal page - Groves Family - Our Disney Cruise - 2009 - Disney Magic - November 14-21, 2009

Can you PM me when they are done so I'll know to check for the pics.  I don't get onto the DIS Boards everyday, so I don't want to miss them.

THANK YOU....THANK YOU... THANK YOU.


----------



## luvalldisney

DIS igners the work you have done for me is awesome....
Words can not really express my graditude.

Jordak....the Skye license plate will not only serve as a wonderful door sign for Skye's birthday but we are going frame it for her room.  
Thank you for your generosity and creativity in helping make Skye's birthday magical.

Tjbaggott.... your Cinderella and Baby Mulan will also be used.  Skye's mom is really Aurora (her wedding was themed with Sleeping Beauty and their house is peppered with SB collectibles) However, Skye's "auntie" is Cinderella and what a great keepsake for Skye and her Auntie Michelle.

Millipie.....My heart goes with Minnie and Baby Mulan.  This picture will represent me and this precious bundle, Skye, thank you so much for sharing.

Thank you again everyone for helping me make a special little girls birthday wonderful....pixie dust to you all!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

3Goofy's said:


> This is AMAZING!  I'm hoping to surprise our son with something like this for Christmas, but am totally techo-void.  I imagine you are very busy with requests, so will understand if you haven't got time - but if you do, would you do one for our son Alex for the Wonder, March 18-21, 2010?
> BTW - we are also from Ontario - Meaford, a couple of hours north of Toronto.
> Thanks if you can, and Happy Thanksgiving!



I certainly can do this for you.  If I don't get it done this week can I get it to you mid November?  We leave for our trip two weeks from today and I think I'm going to hang my hat up on the disigning in the middle of this week and until we are back from our Vacation.  That one was made with a beautiful photo taken by woj68 from over on the "DCL Photo of the DAY" thread.  I thank him very much for letting me use that photo in this disign!
Happy Thanksgiving to you too.  Did you get Hail today?  We did, I was shocked! And cold as heck here today to because of the wind.  Hoping to get up to the Gatineau's tomorrow for some family photos against the fall background, weather permitting, then our Family Turkey dinner tomrorow evening.
Here's a Disign I made for my son's shirts for WDW, you are welcome to use it if you'd like.:





[/IMG]


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> Awesome! I will start thinking of a birthday idea next. On a side note, just checked out some of your videos on youtube. Very, very cool!


And...thanks for the compliments on the youTube videos. We try to put up one new critique per week. We also have a weekly LIVE inter radio call-in show on BLOG TALK RADIO. It airs every Tuesday night at 9pm CENTRAL. Check it out if you can!


----------



## 3Goofy's

I certainly can do this for you.  If I don't get it done this week can I get it to you mid November?  We leave for our trip two weeks from today and I think I'm going to hang my hat up on the disigning in the middle of this week and until we are back from our Vacation.  That one was made with a beautiful photo taken by woj68 from over on the "DCL Photo of the DAY" thread.  I thank him very much for letting me use that photo in this disign!
Happy Thanksgiving to you too.  Did you get Hail today?  We did, I was shocked! And cold as heck here today to because of the wind.  Hoping to get up to the Gatineau's tomorrow for some family photos against the fall background, weather permitting, then our Family Turkey dinner tomrorow evening.

tjbaggot,
That is awesome!  I'm sure my 7yo would be pleased as punch to wear a shirt with that on it.  Thank you!  Yes, we had hail 
this morning, and a bit in the afternoon.  You are timing your vacation very well!  Have a good trip and there is no rush for the picture.  Maybe you could pm me since I'm new to all this and I can see myself missing your post and picture within a long thread in a few weeks.  Thank you so much and enjoy!


----------



## jordak

rgroves said:


> Jordak - I love the plates and journal pages.
> 
> Would you please make the following plates.
> 
> Richard - DCL logo - no month - Tennessee (on state part)
> Richard - Sorcerer Mickey - no month - Tennessee
> Richard - Pirates in the mist - no month - Tennessee
> 
> Sandy - Dori/Nemo - no month - Tennessee
> Sandy - Tinkerbell - no month - Tennessee
> Sandy - Minnie Mouse - no month - Tennessee
> 
> "Richard - Sandy" - The Incredibles (family pic) - no month - Tennessee
> "Richard - Sandy" - Mickey & Minnie sunset - no month - Tennessee
> 
> Journal page - Groves Family - Our Disney Cruise - 2009 - Disney Magic - November 14-21, 2009
> 
> Can you PM me when they are done so I'll know to check for the pics.  I don't get onto the DIS Boards everyday, so I don't want to miss them.
> 
> THANK YOU....THANK YOU... THANK YOU.


----------



## 3pirates&tink

I love this image!!   Would it be possible to get one of these with the names Missy & Mike, Disney Magic, November 7-14, 2009, with 2 corona bottles and IPODS? 

Thank you so much!!



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## rgroves

jordak said:


>



THANKS.   They look great.    Even the sunset is good.   THANKS again for all the wonderful work your doing.


----------



## 3pirates&tink

Jordak

I love your designs!!!   I was looking through your photobucket link and I came upon a license plate image of Mickey Mouse in a Packers uniform  and  Go Packers written next to him.   I loved it!    I was wondering if you could use this image to make me some door magnets (not license plates).   I am cruising in a few weeks with several football fanatical friends and I would love to surprise them by putting these magnets on their doors!   I would need:

Steelers (of course!)
Saints
Cowboys
Redskins
Dolphins
Miami Hurricanes (If Possible)

Thank you so much!!!   I really appreciate it!


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> And...thanks for the compliments on the youTube videos. We try to put up one new critique per week. We also have a weekly LIVE inter radio call-in show on BLOG TALK RADIO. It airs every Tuesday night at 9pm CENTRAL. Check it out if you can!


Found the time to redo 3 of the plates for you. The Niki plate i really couldn't do anything with it.


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> Looks great, except for one thing...Niki is my 14 year old SON! LOL! We all got a good laugh out of this one though! Thanks!!!



Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry!  LOL.  I guess that's what I guess for assuming.  hee hee.  I'll fix it and get it to you tomorrow.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> Found the time to redo 3 of the plates for you. The Niki plate i really couldn't do anything with it.


They all look amazing. Thank you so much! The journal page is absolutely gorgeous! Gonna add that as my wallpaper RIGHT NOW!


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry!  LOL.  I guess that's what I guess for assuming.  hee hee.  I'll fix it and get it to you tomorrow.


Hakuna Matata! Ya know, it means...No worries! Like I said, we all got a big laugh out of it. In fact, we may put BOTH up just to embarrass him!


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> Found the time to redo 3 of the plates for you. The Niki plate i really couldn't do anything with it.


I am gonna sound like the most needy, picky and annoying person. But I just realized you could put the state on the license plates. If it's not too much trouble, could you put "Alabama" on our "new and improved" license plates? If not, I understand. Again, you are making our first cruise even better! We need to "pass the plate" and take up a donation for all your hard work. Thanks again!


----------



## Griffith6

Millipie-
Can I please request names to be made with the character letters - my preference would be the classic characters (mickey, minnie, goofy, donald, etc.)  My kids names are:

Megan
Allison
Nicole
Jack

I tried doing it myself from your individual letters but not successful.  Thanks in advance


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> I am gonna sound like the most needy, picky and annoying person. But I just realized you could put the state on the license plates. If it's not too much trouble, could you put "Alabama" on our "new and improved" license plates? If not, I understand. Again, you are making our first cruise even better! We need to "pass the plate" and take up a donation for all your hard work. Thanks again!


Yeah no problem, that will be easy.


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> I am gonna sound like the most needy, picky and annoying person. But I just realized you could put the state on the license plates. If it's not too much trouble, could you put "Alabama" on our "new and improved" license plates? If not, I understand. Again, you are making our first cruise even better! We need to "pass the plate" and take up a donation for all your hard work. Thanks again!


Here you go


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> Here you go


Again...thanks for your speedy attention. I am so appreciative of these thing you've done for us. Too bad you won't be on this cruise with us. I'd like to thank you in person!


----------



## milliepie

3pirates&tink said:


> Milliepie:   I LOVE YOUR DESIGNS!!!    I was browsing through your "shared" link and I came across some Mickey Head "Sports" designs.   I was wondering if it would be possible to get the following football teams:
> 
> Redskins, Cowboys, Saints, Dolphins and Miami Hurricanes (College)
> 
> Thank you so much!



Here ya go!


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> Hakuna Matata! Ya know, it means...No worries! Like I said, we all got a big laugh out of it. In fact, we may put BOTH up just to embarrass him!



Ah, one of my favorite quotes.     I'm sure your son would LOVE that.  

Here is the corrected version for you.  Let me know if I can help you with anything else!


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> Ah, one of my favorite quotes.     I'm sure your son would LOVE that.
> 
> Here is the corrected version for you.  Let me know if I can help you with anything else!


milliepie,

These are great! I do have a few ideas for other designs I'd like for you to work on, but I'll get those to you tomorrow. I need to send you some pics I'd like for you to use. Can I do that? This would be for the plain black Mickey ears graphics/pictures on them...kinda like what you did above with the football Mickey ears. Maybe you can leave me an email where I can send them, along with the ideas I have???


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> Ah, one of my favorite quotes.     I'm sure your son would LOVE that.
> 
> Here is the corrected version for you.  Let me know if I can help you with anything else!


milliepie,

These are great! I do have a few ideas for other designs I'd like for you to work on, but I'll get those to you tomorrow. I need to send you some pics I'd like for you to use. Can I do that? This would be for the plain black Mickey ears graphics/pictures on them...kinda like what you did above with the football Mickey ears. Maybe you can leave me an email where I can send them, along with the ideas I have???


----------



## milliepie

LouiseC said:


> Does anyone have a Mickey head or some other kind of name thing using Donald dressed from the Three Cabelleros movie, like with his bandeleros??  I found a couple of pictures but don't know how to separate them out and also they were a bit fuzzy.  Would like one with the name Will in it if anyone of you pros could do it.



Here is my try.  I couldn't find an image of Donald alone from the Movie, but I found him dressed in a sombrero with maracas.  I did two for you to choose from if you like them.


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> milliepie,
> 
> These are great! I do have a few ideas for other designs I'd like for you to work on, but I'll get those to you tomorrow. I need to send you some pics I'd like for you to use. Can I do that? This would be for the plain black Mickey ears graphics/pictures on them...kinda like what you did above with the football Mickey ears. Maybe you can leave me an email where I can send them, along with the ideas I have???



You can email me at amiliasky dot yahoo dot com with what you would like and I can help with that.


----------



## milliepie

Griffith6 said:


> Millipie-
> Can I please request names to be made with the character letters - my preference would be the classic characters (mickey, minnie, goofy, donald, etc.)  My kids names are:
> 
> Megan
> Allison
> Nicole
> Jack
> 
> I tried doing it myself from your individual letters but not successful.  Thanks in advance




I'll get these to you in a few days.


----------



## bigturkey12

milliepie said:


> You can email me at amiliasky dot yahoo dot com with what you would like and I can help with that.



hi millipie its me again
now im trying to get ready for fe gifts
could you design a frame that i could print out on magnetic paper to use as fe gifts for all the other disers on my cruise. i thought they might like to put a picture of their family underneath the magnetic frame on their stateroom door. could you design it for the disney magic, feb 27 - march 6 2010 eastern cruise. i would like the dcl logo captain mickey and minnie and whatever you decide. if you could put 2 of them side by side then i can print 2 per magnetic sheet of paper. thanks trying to economize. i understand how busy you are so im willing to wait my turn. thanks so much for doing this for all of us. bigturkey 12


----------



## jordak

For mainstreetmugs

Here is something for your son's birthday.


----------



## Ashansen

Thanks so much for my "letters" (Jeep and Camilla).  They look great  (no surprise there!).  

Thank you so much for your generosity!  Pretty cool to have a hand in so many people's trips!  

Ashley


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you for the Kelley Family Journal page!!
It looks great!!
Barbara


----------



## pjtm

are there any "blank" graphics of Mickey/Minnie/Goofy, etc. in Nautical outfits? Like a Captain Mickey?

I am trying to work on tshirts for boarding the ship and thought those would be cute?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## lmhall2000

I may be double posting, just lost my last one!  But I was asking Millipie if she has an Auburn Mickey head...would love one if you do!! 

Also, I'm trying to create something with the portholes...I am hoping to take pictures of the kids with fish mouths and insert bubbles coming out...I had this silly picture of one child, so I put it in for fun!  

Any tips on putting bubbles in??? I'm using PSE7 Thanks!!
Tara


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> Here ya go!



Millie-

See...found something else I like.  Could you do a University of Florida Gators one for me,pretty please.  My DH would love a tshirt of this for the cruise.  I  had one more shirt to make for him and didn't have a disign.  This would be perfect.

Thank you again.


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi Jordak - May I please get 2 plates - the Halloween with Donegan on it, Oct and New Jersey  then also Donald and Daisy with Mom & Dad....thank you!


----------



## Griffith6

milliepie said:


> I'll get these to you in a few days.



Milliepie - thank you so much (in advance).  Can I also bug you for the family one in front of the ship - Mickey in a chair to the left and the family with mouse ears on infront so cute!

Mom 
Dad
Megan (DD)
Allison (DD)
Nicole (DD)
Jack (DS)

The Griffith Family - 
First Cruise on the Magic
Nov 28 - December 5th


----------



## Griffith6

Griffith6 said:


> Milliepie - thank you so much (in advance).  Can I also bug you for the family one in front of the ship - Mickey in a chair to the left and the family with mouse ears on infront so cute!
> 
> Mom
> Dad
> Megan (DD)
> Allison (DD)
> Nicole (DD)
> Jack (DS)
> 
> The Griffith Family -
> First Cruise on the Magic
> Nov 28 - December 5th



And one last request - our kids are all blondies - husband is brown and I am light brown - again thanks!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> For mainstreetmugs
> 
> Here is something for your son's birthday.


I think I have ran out of cool adjectives to use to describe how incredibly, awesome, spectacular you're work this. Thanks so much. He'll LOVE this!


----------



## Cheryllynn74

My cruise is not for over 500 days so I had been avoiding this thread but boredom got the best of me today and here I am.  WOW - you all are so creative!  It looks like people are just making requests so I hope I am okay in doing so too.  I would LOVE to have 2 license plates - one Bruce (with bite out of plate) with name Ricky and one Dory (or Dory with Nemo) with name Cheryl.  State is Florida and we are sailing March 2011.

I would also LOVE LOVE LOVE if anyone has something for St. Patrick's Day, anniversary, or a combo.  We got married on 3-17-01 and will be celebrating our 10th anniversary aboard the Magic.  I especially love Donald and Daisy but would take anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## suzyqn

I was hoping that one of you would be able to help me.  I am looking for some Little Mermaid / Ariel graphics to put on my daughters birthday invitation.  I am getting frustrated because I can't find a decent site.  I am use to paying for digital scrapbook materials but I can't even find anything decent free or for pay.  Any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## Kika

I think I saw these on a previous thread (going to search again right now), but would anyone who has these be kind enough to share these graphics with me with no names on them:

-Wizards of Waverly Place in Mickey Ears
-Hannah Montana in Mickey Ears
-Any Tinkerbell graphic
-Any Twilight graphic

I would be very grateful!


----------



## bevtoy

suzyqn said:


> I was hoping that one of you would be able to help me.  I am looking for some Little Mermaid / Ariel graphics to put on my daughters birthday invitation.  I am getting frustrated because I can't find a decent site.  I am use to paying for digital scrapbook materials but I can't even find anything decent free or for pay.  Any help would be so appreciated!


http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Little Mermaid/?start=all   try there


----------



## LouiseC

You came through again, thanks so much they are both great.  See what happens when you do stuff for us, we always ask for more.  I saw a few sports Mickey heads you did a few posts back and was wondering if you have anything for the San Diego Chargers??




milliepie said:


> Here is my try.  I couldn't find an image of Donald alone from the Movie, but I found him dressed in a sombrero with maracas.  I did two for you to choose from if you like them.


----------



## milliepie

Kika said:


> I think I saw these on a previous thread (going to search again right now), but would anyone who has these be kind enough to share these graphics with me with no names on them:
> 
> -Wizards of Waverly Place in Mickey Ears
> -Hannah Montana in Mickey Ears
> -Any Tinkerbell graphic
> -Any Twilight graphic
> 
> I would be very grateful!



Hey there, I have all of my blanks in my 4shared files.  The link is in my signature.  Look under Mickey heads Characters, Tinkerbell and Non Disney.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie,

   Just wondering if you received the email I sent you with the pictures I wanted you to try and work with. Let me know if you didn't. I can re-send it. Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> milliepie,
> 
> Just wondering if you received the email I sent you with the pictures I wanted you to try and work with. Let me know if you didn't. I can re-send it. Thanks!



I was just about to let you kow I did receive it and I'll work on it for you soon.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> I was just about to let you kow I did receive it and I'll work on it for you soon.


milliepie,

   Thanks so much!


----------



## crewsin250

Hi Milliepie,

 I have send you a PM, If you can help me with this I would be much appreciative.

Thank you so much
Paul


----------



## dcmousefan

Hi Milliepie,
Our cruise is next week! A while back you did some beautiful names for me. Can you please do 2 more?

Jane filled in with Tinkerbell
George filled in with Phineas and Ferb

I am ever so grateful. Thank you!


----------



## 3pirates&tink

These are absolutely perfect!!!!   The guys I'm cruising with will love these!    Thank you so much!!!  Could I ask you a huge favor and trouble you for one more team?   I need a New York Giants!    Thank you sooooo much!




milliepie said:


> Here ya go!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Jordak - May I please get 2 plates - the Halloween with Donegan on it, Oct and New Jersey  then also Donald and Daisy with Mom & Dad....thank you!


Here you go.


----------



## jordak

Cheryllynn74 said:


> My cruise is not for over 500 days so I had been avoiding this thread but boredom got the best of me today and here I am.  WOW - you all are so creative!  It looks like people are just making requests so I hope I am okay in doing so too.  I would LOVE to have 2 license plates - one Bruce (with bite out of plate) with name Ricky and one Dory (or Dory with Nemo) with name Cheryl.  State is Florida and we are sailing March 2011.
> 
> I would also LOVE LOVE LOVE if anyone has something for St. Patrick's Day, anniversary, or a combo.  We got married on 3-17-01 and will be celebrating our 10th anniversary aboard the Magic.  I especially love Donald and Daisy but would take anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here you go


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> I may be double posting, just lost my last one!  But I was asking Millipie if she has an Auburn Mickey head...would love one if you do!!
> 
> Also, I'm trying to create something with the portholes...I am hoping to take pictures of the kids with fish mouths and insert bubbles coming out...I had this silly picture of one child, so I put it in for fun!
> 
> Any tips on putting bubbles in??? I'm using PSE7 Thanks!!
> Tara



Making them is really easy,  but if your interested, i can email you a bubbles brush set that will take out all the work. PM me your email if your interested.


----------



## suzyqn

Bevtoy - Thank you so much!  I should have come here first instead of wasting endless amounts of time looking for quality graphics.  Thank you!!!!!

Also thank you to Milliepie for the great graphics in her 4shared link!


----------



## Cheryllynn74

Thanks JordaK!!!


----------



## Kika

milliepie said:


> Hey there, I have all of my blanks in my 4shared files.  The link is in my signature.  Look under Mickey heads Characters, Tinkerbell and Non Disney.




Thanks, millipie! 
I will check out your link.


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Here you go.



Awesome - thanks a bunch!


----------



## milliepie

lmhall2000 said:


> I may be double posting, just lost my last one!  But I was asking Millipie if she has an Auburn Mickey head...would love one if you do!!
> 
> Also, I'm trying to create something with the portholes...I am hoping to take pictures of the kids with fish mouths and insert bubbles coming out...I had this silly picture of one child, so I put it in for fun!
> 
> Any tips on putting bubbles in??? I'm using PSE7 Thanks!!
> Tara




I see Jordak answered your question about the bubbles.  It's a good thing because I wouldn't be able to help you out on that one.  I used a different program do do my ariel bubbles, so I wouldn't even know where to begin.  As for the Mickey head, I have two.  Are these close enough for you?  I can make it lighter or darker too if you like.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> See...found something else I like.  Could you do a University of Florida Gators one for me,pretty please.  My DH would love a tshirt of this for the cruise.  I  had one more shirt to make for him and didn't have a disign.  This would be perfect.
> 
> Thank you again.



Here is your Gator Mickey and also for other requesters, a Chargers, Giants and Broncos.


----------



## milliepie

dcmousefan said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Our cruise is next week! A while back you did some beautiful names for me. Can you please do 2 more?
> 
> Jane filled in with Tinkerbell
> George filled in with Phineas and Ferb
> 
> I am ever so grateful. Thank you!




Here ya go!


----------



## lmhall2000

Milliepie! Milliepie!! I am laughing so hard!!  I have SOOO needed this laugh for a week now (my dearest uncle is dying and we spent much of last week holding his hand and comforting him)

I am sooooo to blame..but the laugh was worth it!!  You see, I was born and raised most of my life in Alabama...there are only two football teams realized by most of us here (okay, we do have many transplants now that the military is relocating BRAC here)  Auburn and Alabama.  Well, growing up there was a song called "Going to the Animal Fair"  and a line in it that says "the old babboon by the light of the moon was combing his Auburn hair"  I promise you that I was in my 20's before I realized that his hair was not Orange and Blue!! the colors of Auburn University (aka my alma mater)

So when you worked soo hard to get me an Auburn Mickey..you can imagine the "A-ha!" moment I had when I was quizzically looking at them thinking, how is this Auburn??  OH!!! AUBURN!!!  And that brought back all those duh moments I had thinking Auburn was an orange and blue color! 

So, no, folks outside of the South don't know who/what Auburn is...so I apologize, I should have been much clearer and put Auburn Tigers!!!  Aubie is our mascot and he's pretty cool, too!   So thank you so much for the Auburn Mickeys!! They made my day! 

And Thanks Jordak for the bubble brush, I'll let you know how it turns out!! 

Y'all ROCK!!!!

Tara  (War Eagle!!!)


----------



## luvalldisney

Jordak.....Thank you for all of the beautiful signs you have done for both the boards and myself.  One more request if possible.  The Mickey and Minnie with Mickey sunset from #246 (says, "got verandah?"  Is it possible to change the wording so it is appropriate for my parents anniversary?
If so, the information requested would be : 
Alice and Jack
62 years together
Happy Anniversary
(or something equally appropriate)

Thank you for your time and trouble.


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> Jordak.....Thank you for all of the beautiful signs you have done for both the boards and myself.  One more request if possible.  The Mickey and Minnie with Mickey sunset from #246 (says, "got verandah?"  Is it possible to change the wording so it is appropriate for my parents anniversary?
> If so, the information requested would be :
> Alice and Jack
> 62 years together
> Happy Anniversary
> (or something equally appropriate)
> 
> Thank you for your time and trouble.



No problem. I used what you had, just rearranged it if thats ok. I can change it back if needed.


----------



## gydell

lmhall2000 said:


> Milliepie! Milliepie!! I am laughing so hard!!  I have SOOO needed this laugh for a week now (my dearest uncle is dying and we spent much of last week holding his hand and comforting him)
> 
> I am sooooo to blame..but the laugh was worth it!!  You see, I was born and raised most of my life in Alabama...there are only two football teams realized by most of us here (okay, we do have many transplants now that the military is relocating BRAC here)  Auburn and Alabama.  Well, growing up there was a song called "Going to the Animal Fair"  and a line in it that says "the old babboon by the light of the moon was combing his Auburn hair"  I promise you that I was in my 20's before I realized that his hair was not Orange and Blue!! the colors of Auburn University (aka my alma mater)
> 
> So when you worked soo hard to get me an Auburn Mickey..you can imagine the "A-ha!" moment I had when I was quizzically looking at them thinking, how is this Auburn??  OH!!! AUBURN!!!  And that brought back all those duh moments I had thinking Auburn was an orange and blue color!
> 
> So, no, folks outside of the South don't know who/what Auburn is...so I apologize, I should have been much clearer and put Auburn Tigers!!!  Aubie is our mascot and he's pretty cool, too!   So thank you so much for the Auburn Mickeys!! They made my day!
> 
> And Thanks Jordak for the bubble brush, I'll let you know how it turns out!!
> 
> Y'all ROCK!!!!
> 
> Tara  (War Eagle!!!)



War Eagle!!!


----------



## milliepie

lmhall2000 said:


> Milliepie! Milliepie!! I am laughing so hard!!  I have SOOO needed this laugh for a week now (my dearest uncle is dying and we spent much of last week holding his hand and comforting him)
> 
> I am sooooo to blame..but the laugh was worth it!!  You see, I was born and raised most of my life in Alabama...there are only two football teams realized by most of us here (okay, we do have many transplants now that the military is relocating BRAC here)  Auburn and Alabama.  Well, growing up there was a song called "Going to the Animal Fair"  and a line in it that says "the old babboon by the light of the moon was combing his Auburn hair"  I promise you that I was in my 20's before I realized that his hair was not Orange and Blue!! the colors of Auburn University (aka my alma mater)
> 
> So when you worked soo hard to get me an Auburn Mickey..you can imagine the "A-ha!" moment I had when I was quizzically looking at them thinking, how is this Auburn??  OH!!! AUBURN!!!  And that brought back all those duh moments I had thinking Auburn was an orange and blue color!
> 
> So, no, folks outside of the South don't know who/what Auburn is...so I apologize, I should have been much clearer and put Auburn Tigers!!!  Aubie is our mascot and he's pretty cool, too!   So thank you so much for the Auburn Mickeys!! They made my day!
> 
> And Thanks Jordak for the bubble brush, I'll let you know how it turns out!!
> 
> Y'all ROCK!!!!
> 
> Tara  (War Eagle!!!)



I'm so sorry about your uncle!   

I love the story, it had me laughing too!  I never even though that it could be a sport team when you said Auburn.  The first thought that came to mind was the color.      Anyhoo, I hope this suits your needs better.


----------



## bonoah

sorry I didn't respond sooner - but I have been out of town and am just catching up now.  I absolutely LOVE IT!



jordak said:


> Here you go. Have a nice trip


----------



## jordak

For 3Goofy's


----------



## lmhall2000

Milliepie!!  Thanks so much for the hug...my uncle went to the Superbowl with me (long story, but I saved and saved for tix to surprise my husband, he came down with a horrible virus and could not go, my uncle who used to play at Penn St. with Mike Ditka was sooo excited to fill in...he's been like a second Dad to me..he held our first born before even my father! ) and they have been on several vacations with us on the beach...ah...one of those gems you don't want to see leave your presence!  He also got his Master's from Auburn so he would love the Mickey ears you made!! Thank you soo much!!  I used the license plate form to make them both name plates, my aunt hung them in his hospice room....she loved them! They went to Disney last year after being away for over 30 years! 

You guys are great!!!

Tara


----------



## 3Goofy's

JORDAK - You ROCK!!!
Greg loves his Darth and I think they are all awesome!  Thank you so much!


----------



## KSFrogge

lmhall2000 said:


> Milliepie! Milliepie!! I am laughing so hard!!  I have SOOO needed this laugh for a week now (my dearest uncle is dying and we spent much of last week holding his hand and comforting him)
> 
> I am sooooo to blame..but the laugh was worth it!!  You see, I was born and raised most of my life in Alabama...there are only two football teams realized by most of us here (okay, we do have many transplants now that the military is relocating BRAC here)  Auburn and Alabama.  Well, growing up there was a song called "Going to the Animal Fair"  and a line in it that says "the old babboon by the light of the moon was combing his Auburn hair"  I promise you that I was in my 20's before I realized that his hair was not Orange and Blue!! the colors of Auburn University (aka my alma mater)
> 
> So when you worked soo hard to get me an Auburn Mickey..you can imagine the "A-ha!" moment I had when I was quizzically looking at them thinking, how is this Auburn??  OH!!! AUBURN!!!  And that brought back all those duh moments I had thinking Auburn was an orange and blue color!
> 
> So, no, folks outside of the South don't know who/what Auburn is...so I apologize, I should have been much clearer and put Auburn Tigers!!!  Aubie is our mascot and he's pretty cool, too!   So thank you so much for the Auburn Mickeys!! They made my day!
> 
> And Thanks Jordak for the bubble brush, I'll let you know how it turns out!!
> 
> Y'all ROCK!!!!
> 
> Tara  (War Eagle!!!)



Tara!! -- GREAT story. HUGS to you for your uncle.  

I know Auburn, and Alabama quite well - I'm originally from Tennessee. Vols, that is. 

If you don't mind, for the great laugh and touching story -- I'd like to use the "Auburn" Mickeys that Millipie did for you on our cruise, in your honor. *bows* 

Angela


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> I'm so sorry about your uncle!
> 
> I love the story, it had me laughing too!  I never even though that it could be a sport team when you said Auburn.  The first thought that came to mind was the color.      Anyhoo, I hope this suits your needs better.


milliepie,

   I "stole" your Auburn ears you made for someone. Can you make an Alabama one too? I'm an Auburn fan, my wife an Alabama fan. "A house divided." Just wanting to see how you were coming with the other ears I asked you about the other day. If you need more artwork, let me know! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> milliepie,
> 
> I "stole" your Auburn ears you made for someone. Can you make an Alabama one too? I'm an Auburn fan, my wife an Alabama fan. "A house divided." Just wanting to see how you were coming with the other ears I asked you about the other day. If you need more artwork, let me know! Thanks for all you do!



I'm almost done with the other ears.  I finished all but two of them.  I just found what I was looking for for yours, so I'll be done with that one soon.  Did you want your names on the ears too?


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - Could someone do the in ealges Letters - fly EAGLES fly - as they are playing Monday night football while we are on the cruise.  And could I also get letters saying lets go Phillies - as I am hoping my beloved Phils will make it to the World Seris again this year - which will start while we are on the ship, unless you think that will be a jinx   thanks


----------



## milliepie

lmhall2000 said:


> Milliepie!!  Thanks so much for the hug...my uncle went to the Superbowl with me (long story, but I saved and saved for tix to surprise my husband, he came down with a horrible virus and could not go, my uncle who used to play at Penn St. with Mike Ditka was sooo excited to fill in...he's been like a second Dad to me..he held our first born before even my father! ) and they have been on several vacations with us on the beach...ah...one of those gems you don't want to see leave your presence!  He also got his Master's from Auburn so he would love the Mickey ears you made!! Thank you soo much!!  I used the license plate form to make them both name plates, my aunt hung them in his hospice room....she loved them! They went to Disney last year after being away for over 30 years!
> 
> You guys are great!!!
> 
> Tara



It sounds like your Uncle had a full and happy life with so many people who love him dearly.  He sounds like a very special person.


----------



## luvalldisney

Jordak the sign you made for my parents 62 anniversary is awesome!!!! The wording is perfect and the arrangement is great,  I know they will love it.....A big thank you and pixie dust for all of your help....

(Just noticed that minnie has on headphones...the irony is that my father is deaf and wears 2 hearing aids, but still has a hard time hearing. Mom gets so mad that she stops talking to him, we got her hooked on listening to music so she does that instead of yelling at my dad cause she is trying to have a conversation and he cant hear her!!! So that picture was made for them.....)


----------



## lmhall2000

KSFrogge said:


> I know Auburn, and Alabama quite well - I'm originally from Tennessee. Vols, that is.
> 
> If you don't mind, for the great laugh and touching story -- I'd like to use the "Auburn" Mickeys that Millipie did for you on our cruise, in your honor. *bows*
> 
> Angela




Absolutely!! And please please post a cruise report..we're taking our first cruise in May and love to hear what other newbies' impressions are!  Have a GREAT trip!! WAR EAGLE!!   Glad to see there are other Auburn fans here!  War EAGLE And again thanks to Milliepie for doing such a great job!! 

Tara


----------



## Moxrox84

Hello...I'm a bit embarrassed to be asking, but apparently my artistic skills are far less in reality that what they were when I was browsing the pics in here.  Obviously, "paint" is not exactly a good tool to be using for this.

So...I was hoping that some kind soul might be willing to alter a few pics?

I'd like to have "Kaitlyn" on this one:







On this one, "Paul", "Kaitlyn" and "Steph"







And then finally, "The Hietts"







Thank you...believe me, I really tried on my own, but finally gave in to the realization that I simply am not an artist!


----------



## bevtoy

Here is a photo of Key West sunset taken form the photo of the day thread.  The owner generously gave us permission to use it!
If anyone wants it in its larger size PM me your email and I will send it to you!
I would love to see this with a mickey head sunset!


----------



## bevtoy

My cruise group will be voting on a logo for our December 12-19, 2009 cruise.
The name of the cruise will be voted on too.  I hope someone can help me come up with something creative using this graphic.
The cruise name could be "Magical Christmas Cruise to Neverland"
if I can rally enough votes.  So if you like a challenge this need to be brilliant.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Hey Bev, did you want that exact grapic with the background and everything, or just the tink in the graphic?  I might give it a go.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Milliepie,
  I saw in an earlier post that you had done some smaller Mickey heads with sports team logos in them.  Are you able to do a hockey puck one with the Atlanta Thrashers and a  Alabama mickey head.  I would be most grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> Hey Bev, did you want that exact grapic with the background and everything, or just the tink in the graphic?  I might give it a go.


I like the background too its  elegant! But hey do what you think looks best you are the artist!


----------



## milliepie

I tried the mickey sunset.


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - can anyone help me - i did a autograph book and now need a cover - could someone do in Letters EMMA (in princess letters) and then just something under in cute writting - autograph book disney world 2009 - in like dark pink???thanks so much - we leave in a week and everything I have gotten from here has turned out awesome - thank you all so much!


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> I tried the mickey sunset.



oh how cute!


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> Jordak the sign you made for my parents 62 anniversary is awesome!!!! The wording is perfect and the arrangement is great,  I know they will love it.....A big thank you and pixie dust for all of your help....
> 
> (Just noticed that minnie has on headphones...the irony is that my father is deaf and wears 2 hearing aids, but still has a hard time hearing. Mom gets so mad that she stops talking to him, we got her hooked on listening to music so she does that instead of yelling at my dad cause she is trying to have a conversation and he cant hear her!!! So that picture was made for them.....)


your welcome and that is funny!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> My cruise group will be voting on a logo for our December 12-19, 2009 cruise.
> The name of the cruise will be voted on too.  I hope someone can help me come up with something creative using this graphic.
> The cruise name could be "Magical Christmas Cruise to Neverland"
> if I can rally enough votes.  So if you like a challenge this need to be brilliant.  Thanks!


I think i have bottomed out on ideas, but i will try to come up with something too.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

lmhall2000 said:


> Absolutely!! And please please post a cruise report..we're taking our first cruise in May and love to hear what other newbies' impressions are!  Have a GREAT trip!! WAR EAGLE!!   Glad to see there are other Auburn fans here!  War EAGLE And again thanks to Milliepie for doing such a great job!!
> 
> Tara


Fellow Auburn Fan from Birmingham. War Eagle!!!


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> I tried the mickey sunset.


milliepie,

If it's not too much trouble can you mame a "Captain Jack Mickey" sign for us like in Message 471 but with "The Miller's" on it?


Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

Millie, if you have time, could you fix up this Mickey Head for me?  My program won't work to spiff up the coloring.  You have Mickey heads that have nicer edges and a shinyer look to them.  I'm putting this one on t-shirts for DH and oldest DS, but they look just too ordinary with the flat colors.  Some day I will learn how to do that.  Thanks for whatever you can do!






[/IMG]


----------



## dcmousefan

Thank you Milliepie for Jane & George. They will be so thrilled!


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> For 3Goofy's



Hi Jordak-

I need to stop looking while my kids are looking over my shoulder.  Michael saw this one and he would like to request one with his name.

Thanks once again.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Hi  Jordak,
May I ask for 2 more license plates?  My inlaws are adding on to our cruise for 2010 so no rush at all.   
Can even be after your cruise if you've been busy lately. 
Thanks, you do such beautiful work. 

I really appreciate it.  

This one:   with HENNY, New Jersey, faded DCL logo, and OCT for the month






This one exactly but add New Jersey, faded DCL logo and OCT (keep JACK)


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Hi Jordak-
> 
> I need to stop looking while my kids are looking over my shoulder.  Michael saw this one and he would like to request one with his name.
> 
> Thanks once again.


He has good taste. I like this one too.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> For 3Goofy's



This one is so cool.  It took me a minute to figure it out. 


Nice job!   I love this thread.


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Hi  Jordak,
> May I ask for 2 more license plates?  My inlaws are adding on to our cruise for 2010 so no rush at all.
> Can even be after your cruise if you've been busy lately.
> Thanks, you do such beautiful work.
> 
> I really appreciate it.



I have some free time and happy to do it.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> I have some free time and happy to do it.




Thanks!!!  These are great!


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Millie, if you have time, could you fix up this Mickey Head for me?  My program won't work to spiff up the coloring.  You have Mickey heads that have nicer edges and a shinyer look to them.  I'm putting this one on t-shirts for DH and oldest DS, but they look just too ordinary with the flat colors.  Some day I will learn how to do that.  Thanks for whatever you can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




I have a few versions for you.  Your trip is coming up fast!  Are you ready?


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> I have a few versions for you.  Your trip is coming up fast!  Are you ready?



Oh WOW, I love the first one!  See how you did the coloring on the maple leaf in that one (with the black Mickey ears)?  Thats what I'm talking about, coloring like that!  Just showed it to DH!  He likes it too, so that will be the one going on his and DS's shirts.  The shirts are royal blue, do you think I should keep an edge of white around it when I cut them out to iron on, or will the black look just as great on the royal blue?  My mind can't picture it right now.  Here's the ones I made up for two youngest DS's, and these are the same blue color that the other shirts are:






[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

bigturkey12 said:


> hi millipie its me again
> now im trying to get ready for fe gifts
> could you design a frame that i could print out on magnetic paper to use as fe gifts for all the other disers on my cruise. i thought they might like to put a picture of their family underneath the magnetic frame on their stateroom door. could you design it for the disney magic, feb 27 - march 6 2010 eastern cruise. i would like the dcl logo captain mickey and minnie and whatever you decide. if you could put 2 of them side by side then i can print 2 per magnetic sheet of paper. thanks trying to economize. i understand how busy you are so im willing to wait my turn. thanks so much for doing this for all of us. bigturkey 12



I have this saved individual too if you decide you want it alone.


----------



## milliepie

Griffith6 said:


> Milliepie - thank you so much (in advance).  Can I also bug you for the family one in front of the ship - Mickey in a chair to the left and the family with mouse ears on infront so cute!
> 
> Mom
> Dad
> Megan (DD)
> Allison (DD)
> Nicole (DD)
> Jack (DS)
> 
> The Griffith Family -
> First Cruise on the Magic
> Nov 28 - December 5th


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Oh WOW, I love the first one!  See how you did the coloring on the maple leaf in that one (with the black Mickey ears)?  Thats what I'm talking about, coloring like that!  Just showed it to DH!  He likes it too, so that will be the one going on his and DS's shirts.  The shirts are royal blue, do you think I should keep an edge of white around it when I cut them out to iron on, or will the black look just as great on the royal blue?  My mind can't picture it right now.  Here's the ones I made up for two youngest DS's, and these are the same blue color that the other shirts are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




I think it should look fine.  I put it on a blue background to get the idea.  I think the shine in the ears help.


----------



## bevtoy

Is there anyway to add a background that's a shot of castaway cay or something tropical while keeping the snowflakes and everything else?  And then put the name and dates around the life ring?
The dates would be December 12-19,2009 and the name of the cruise would be 
"Magical Christmas Cruise To Neverland"  I think Milliepie made this for me earlier.
This is another idea can anyone do this?  My program isnt sophisticated enough.


----------



## MFaieta

Could you please make one with Minnie and Mickey looking at the sunset with
Larry and Sharon
Happy 30th Anniversary

Thanks


----------



## jordak

MFaieta said:


> Could you please make one with Minnie and Mickey looking at the sunset with
> Larry and Sharon
> Happy 30th Anniversary
> 
> Thanks


sure np


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Is there anyway to add a background that's a shot of castaway cay or something tropical while keeping the snowflakes and everything else?  And then put the name and dates around the life ring?
> The dates would be December 12-19,2009 and the name of the cruise would be
> "Magical Christmas Cruise To Neverland"  I think Milliepie made this for me earlier.
> This is another idea can anyone do this?  My program isnt sophisticated enough.




I've improved my life preserver since I made this for you so I replaced that.  I added the text and a couple of different backgrounds.


----------



## bevtoy

Good Job Milliepie! Thank you!




milliepie said:


> I've improved my life preserver since I made this for you so I replaced that.  I added the text and a couple of different backgrounds.


----------



## milliepie

Ok, one more Bev.


----------



## bigturkey12

milliepie said:


> I have this saved individual too if you decide you want it alone.



this is exactly what i meant
thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!
they are gorgeous
joanne


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> I have this saved individual too if you decide you want it alone.



Milliepie, could I get a set with
Disney Wonder
June 4-8, 2010

Thanks for all the time you give to the board making all this great stuff for else.


----------



## scootch

Millie... can you do the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background for me. I need a pink minnie with Kenzey on it, maybe some pink flipflops... the green Tinkerbell with the wand with Mattisyn   and do you have something Tiggerish???   would put Amy on that one.

Then I wanted it to say.  Daddy's Girls Cruising the Wonder Nov. 12-15, 2009   

thanks a bunch, this is my first time doing this, so if I am not doing it correctly, let me know...   amy


----------



## bevtoy

I love them all I dont know which ones better!



milliepie said:


> Ok, one more Bev.


----------



## CastawayChar

jordak said:


> I have some free time and happy to do it.



Would you do Jimmy Crickett and Tinkerbell for me.   EWING (Dec) and Florida Tags.    Thank you so much


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> I have this saved individual too if you decide you want it alone.



Millie Pie

Can I pls also have this one with November 7-14 2009
disney magic!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## CastawayChar

Millie.........would you do a Christmas licenses plate for Dec......EWING.....Florida.     Thank you so much.


----------



## ljm23

jordak, could we get this picture customized for our trip?




It's our 5th cruise (next time gold!)  Merritt Family, November 12-15, 2009,  Disney Wonder.   It's a bounceback from our February cruise this year.   
Thanks!!!!


----------



## wdwmomof6

milliepie said:


> I have this saved individual too if you decide you want it alone.




love this!!!
Could I please get this with the date:  August 22- 29, 2009.  I would love to use this for our scrapbook.

thank you so much


----------



## kindra657

Milliepie, I was going through your shared pics and found one I'd really like for t-shirts

It had the hitchhiking ghosts on it and it said "josh is skipping school....."

Can you make me 3 of these??: 

Ramiah is skipping school....
Sierra is skipping school....
Mom is skipping school....

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> Would you do Jimmy Crickett and Tinkerbell for me.   EWING (Dec) and Florida Tags.    Thank you so much


Here you go


----------



## jordak

ljm23 said:


> jordak, could we get this picture customized for our trip?
> 
> It's our 5th cruise (next time gold!)  Merritt Family, November 12-15, 2009,  Disney Wonder.   It's a bounceback from our February cruise this year.
> Thanks!!!!


Any little changes need to be made, let me know


----------



## kindra657

kindra657 said:


> Milliepie, I was going through your shared pics and found one I'd really like for t-shirts
> 
> It had the hitchhiking ghosts on it and it said "josh is skipping school....."
> 
> Can you make me 3 of these??:
> 
> Ramiah is skipping school....
> Sierra is skipping school....
> Mom is skipping school....
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!



and at the bottom where it says: "walt disney world or bust 2009" could you word it "walt disney world (1st line) 2009 (2nd line-centered)??"


----------



## ljm23

jordak said:


> Any little changes need to be made, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks great, and amazingly fast!!!!!!    Just one small change, could you move the 5 in 5th cruise to the foreground so it shows over the tape?
> THANKS SO MUCH!
> Laura


----------



## jordak

ljm23 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any little changes need to be made, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks great, and amazingly fast!!!!!!    Just one small change, could you move the 5 in 5th cruise to the foreground so it shows over the tape?
> THANKS SO MUCH!
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> sure
Click to expand...


----------



## ljm23

jordak said:


> ljm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Jordak!
Click to expand...


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie/jordak,

   Both of you are amazing talented, and I know if other are like me I am constantly checking the site to see what new designs y'all have came up with. I am always amazed!
   It also always gives me new ideas for designs I'd like done, but I feel like I've asked for too much already.
   But...if it's not too much trouble (asking sheepishly) could you (Jordak) make a sign for me of Mickey & Minnie looking at the Mickey ears sunset, with "Michael & Charity" on it and maybe, "15 years and still going strong!" Thanks in advance!
   Milliepie, did the other (updated) information and artwork make it to you okay? I hope so. Let me know if you need anything else.
   So excited about my cruise! It's just right around the corner!!!


----------



## jordak

mainstreetmugs said:


> milliepie/jordak,
> 
> Both of you are amazing talented, and I know if other are like me I am constantly checking the site to see what new designs y'all have came up with. I am always amazed!
> It also always gives me new ideas for designs I'd like done, but I feel like I've asked for too much already.
> But...if it's not too much trouble (asking sheepishly) could you (Jordak) make a sign for me of Mickey & Minnie looking at the Mickey ears sunset, with "Michael & Charity" on it and maybe, "15 years and still going strong!" Thanks in advance!
> Milliepie, did the other (updated) information and artwork make it to you okay? I hope so. Let me know if you need anything else.
> So excited about my cruise! It's just right around the corner!!!



Not a problem.


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> milliepie/jordak,
> 
> Both of you are amazing talented, and I know if other are like me I am constantly checking the site to see what new designs y'all have came up with. I am always amazed!
> It also always gives me new ideas for designs I'd like done, but I feel like I've asked for too much already.
> But...if it's not too much trouble (asking sheepishly) could you (Jordak) make a sign for me of Mickey & Minnie looking at the Mickey ears sunset, with "Michael & Charity" on it and maybe, "15 years and still going strong!" Thanks in advance!
> Milliepie, did the other (updated) information and artwork make it to you okay? I hope so. Let me know if you need anything else.
> So excited about my cruise! It's just right around the corner!!!




Yes!   I did get the email.  I'm working on a couple of requests from my other thread that need to be done asap, so as soon as I get those done, I am going to work on requests from here and my emails.  Hopefully I'll have them done by tomorrow.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


> Yes!   I did get the email.  I'm working on a couple of requests from my other thread that need to be done asap, so as soon as I get those done, I am going to work on requests from here and my emails.  Hopefully I'll have them done by tomorrow.


quoting Crush from Nemo, "YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!!" Thanks Milliepie! I'll be anxiously awaiting! this is like Christmas morning to me! LOL


----------



## mainstreetmugs

jordak said:


> Not a problem.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Totally awesome as always!


----------



## Dream426

How does this work?  Who makes them?  I need some done but not sure what to do.  Thanks.


----------



## Dream426

It looks like people are requesting so I will post what I would like.  I hope thats ok.....haha  Whoever it is that does these please pm and let me know what I do.  Thank you so much.
I would like the names in one ear and the year 2010 in another.

Jonathan with Goofy
Michael with Mickey Mouse 
Gina Marie with Pluto
Peggy with Tinker Bell
Linda with Pluto

I also would like the names that are filled with the characters that I have seen in a previous post on this thread.

Jonathan with Goofy
Michael with Mickey Mouse
Gina Marie with Pluto
Peggy with Donald Duck
Linda with Pluto

Thank you so much and I hope this is what I am suppose to do.


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie I need another favor.  It seems I need 3 politically correct versions that says "Magical Holiday Cruise"
leave out the"To Neverland" part because Michael J seems to have left a lasting negative impression on people and not all of our group celebrates Christmas.
Whew !  I hope you wont mind?


----------



## momtomari

bevtoy said:


>



milliepie can i get these as well with magical holiday cruise Dec 19-26


----------



## milliepie

CastawayChar said:


> Millie.........would you do a Christmas licenses plate for Dec......EWING.....Florida.     Thank you so much.



Sorry I don't do the plates.  Jordak does them and I'm sure would love to help you out with that.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Sorry I don't do the plates.  Jordak does them and I'm sure would love to help you out with that.


Wow, i passed right over that one. Glad you responded. Will get right on that plate for you *CastawayChar*


----------



## jordak

This was going to be something with tinkerbell that bevtoy wanted, but then i went way overboard  with the help from my daughter who came up with the background idea after i ran out of ideas after i finished the globe.. Thanks to her and bevtoy for the "magical holiday cruise"


----------



## bevtoy

Wow thats beautiful!  WONDER  what it would look like with Tinkerbell?
It can be a "Wonderful Holiday Cruise" for those sailing the Wonder!



jordak said:


> This was going to be something with tinkerbell that bevtoy wanted, but then i went way overboard  with the help from my daughter who came up with the background idea after i ran out of ideas after i finished the globe.. Thanks to her and bevtoy for the "magical holiday cruise"


----------



## kindra657

Milliepie, I requested a few things for some t-shirts i'm making for our halloween trip but i was able to get a lil creative with the powerpoint. i've completed the shirts but i haven't taken pics of them yet. The shirts are all halloween green so that you can visualize them. i'll post pics after i take them but these are the graphics i used:

on the front top right corner of all of them:





on the back on mine:





on the back of my dd:





on the back of my dd's bff:





on dh's back:


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Wow thats beautiful!  WONDER  what it would look like with Tinkerbell?
> It can be a "Wonderful Holiday Cruise" for those sailing the Wonder!


I had it with tinkerbell but i wasn't to crazy with how it looked because i was using the tink you posted but she didn't have legs so it looked wrong. I will post it and see what you think. I'll see if i can find a full body christmas tink or i will try to add some legs too.


----------



## milliepie

Moxrox84 said:


> Hello...I'm a bit embarrassed to be asking, but apparently my artistic skills are far less in reality that what they were when I was browsing the pics in here.  Obviously, "paint" is not exactly a good tool to be using for this.
> 
> So...I was hoping that some kind soul might be willing to alter a few pics?
> 
> 
> Thank you...believe me, I really tried on my own, but finally gave in to the realization that I simply am not an artist!




You never said if you wanted a date on the life preserver, and which ship.  Let me know if you want that added.  


I didn't have the blank for the last one.  I took it off of Judy's photobucket.    Hope all is well!


----------



## jordak

Here is the tinkebell version


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie I need another favor.  It seems I need 3 politically correct versions that says "Magical Holiday Cruise"
> leave out the"To Neverland" part because Michael J seems to have left a lasting negative impression on people and not all of our group celebrates Christmas.
> Whew !  I hope you wont mind?



I don't mind at all Bev.  Here they are and I added to a couple for a variety.


----------



## milliepie

momtomari said:


> milliepie can i get these as well with magical holiday cruise Dec 19-26



Sure!


----------



## milliepie

kindra657 said:


> Milliepie, I requested a few things for some t-shirts i'm making for our halloween trip but i was able to get a lil creative with the powerpoint. i've completed the shirts but i haven't taken pics of them yet. The shirts are all halloween green so that you can visualize them. i'll post pics after i take them but these are the graphics i used:




Not bad at all!  I would love to see the shirts when you get the pics!  
I sent you a reply to your pm.  Let me know.


----------



## kindra657

milliepie said:


> Not bad at all!  I would love to see the shirts when you get the pics!
> I sent you a reply to your pm.  Let me know.



Thanks Milliepie!! I got the graphic of the hitchhiking ghosts from your shared photos  ...I'm trying to stay up till 3am so i can make online dining resies ....maybe i'll go grab the camera and get pics of those shirts!!! i'm so proud of myself!!


----------



## milliepie

I can't find the post requesting this, but I know it was on here.  (At least I hope it is)


----------



## bevtoy

That looks good!
Here are a couple more you might like from my collection
























jordak said:


> Here is the tinkebell version


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie I am dumb founded you have out done your self.  You are so sweet to redo these they are awesome my favorites now, the problem is I don't know which one is the best! 




milliepie said:


> I don't mind at all Bev.  Here they are and I added to a couple for a variety.


----------



## jordak

I was able to combine two tinkerbells.


----------



## bevtoy

Jordak thats neat making on Tinkerbell out of two!


----------



## milliepie

Squirrley said:


> Milliepie, could I get a set with
> Disney Wonder
> June 4-8, 2010
> 
> Thanks for all the time you give to the board making all this great stuff for else.


----------



## milliepie

wdwmomof6 said:


> love this!!!
> Could I please get this with the date:  August 22- 29, 2009.  I would love to use this for our scrapbook.
> 
> thank you so much


----------



## milliepie

GoofyTraci said:


> Millie Pie
> 
> Can I pls also have this one with November 7-14 2009
> disney magic!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie can I ask one more version from you?
SOme of the people want one that says "Magical Christmas Cruise"


----------



## 29apr00

tjbaggott said:


>





Oh this is too adorable!!   I love it!  Can i get one just like it with the frosty drink for minnie and the Corona for mickey?    December 10th on the Wonder if you please!!

Joe and Jennifer
Cathy and Barney
Amy and Barney
Michelle and Dave

Is it possible to do one with just Minnie?  My BFF is coming with us, but she is single.
Melissa

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 29apr00

Milliepie - can i get the photo frame from the Wonder December 10-13, 2009?

Thank you!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Hanging my hat on graphic making until mid November!  We leave in 9 days for our two Week WDW and Cruise Vacation!!!
As I need to get things ready for my own family, it's very difficult to find time for others graphic requests right now.  I found time to do up my last two requests, but these are my last till mid Nov.        29apr00, I can do your's for you when I get back and will post it here.  In the meantime, I will put up some blanks in my photobucket album titled "Disney Cruise", Link is in my signature below.  You can use the blanks yourself or ask someone else to personalize for you if you wish.  BON VOYAGE EVERYONE!

For 3Goofy's:





[/IMG]

And for 3Piarates&Tink:





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

29apr00 said:


> Oh this is too adorable!!   I love it!  Can i get one just like it with the frosty drink for minnie and the Corona for mickey?    December 10th on the Wonder if you please!!
> 
> Joe and Jennifer
> Cathy and Barney
> Amy and Barney
> Michelle and Dave
> 
> Is it possible to do one with just Minnie?  My BFF is coming with us, but she is single.
> Melissa
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Yes I can do a Just MINNIE one for your BFF.  I'll post all these when we get back from our trip.  Look for them between Nov. 10th and 15th.


----------



## Moxrox84

milliepie said:


> You never said if you wanted a date on the life preserver, and which ship.  Let me know if you want that added.
> 
> 
> I didn't have the blank for the last one.  I took it off of Judy's photobucket.    Hope all is well!



Oh Millie...THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

tjbaggott said:


> Hanging my hat on graphic making until mid November!  We leave in 9 days for our two Week WDW and Cruise Vacation!!!
> As I need to get things ready for my own family, it's very difficult to find time for others graphic requests right now.  I found time to do up my last two requests, but these are my last till mid Nov.        29apr00, I can do your's for you when I get back and will post it here.  In the meantime, I will put up some blanks in my photobucket album titled "Disney Cruise", Link is in my signature below.  You can use the blanks yourself or ask someone else to personalize for you if you wish.  BON VOYAGE EVERYONE!



Have a Magical Trip and we will be here when you return.   Thank you for your willingness to share your talents with the rest of us.  I do not return to DCL for a Year but will begin to plan my magnets soon after the 1st of the new year,


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie can I ask one more version from you?
> SOme of the people want one that says "Magical Christmas Cruise"



Did you want all of them or just this one?  Let me know!


----------



## milliepie

29apr00 said:


> Milliepie - can i get the photo frame from the Wonder December 10-13, 2009?
> 
> Thank you!!



You're welcome!


----------



## LD NURSE

milliepie said:


> You're welcome!



Thanks!  I'll use it too!!


----------



## bevtoy

Millie you have done so much could I get this one saying "Magical Christmas Cruise with the same dates ?  




milliepie said:


> Did you want all of them or just this one?  Let me know!


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Millie you have done so much could I get this one saying "Magical Christmas Cruise with the same dates ?



Were you meaning a different one Bev?  This one does say that.


----------



## LD NURSE

milliepie said:


> Were you meaning a different one Bev?  This one does say that.



I kept looking at it, thinking "Am I missing something?"


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> Were you meaning a different one Bev?  This one does say that.



Oh you are so right and I am so tired. LOL Its been a hectic day thanks Milliepie
I meant this one should say Christmas AND 12-19.


----------



## 29apr00

tjbaggott said:


> Hanging my hat on graphic making until mid November!  We leave in 9 days for our two Week WDW and Cruise Vacation!!!
> As I need to get things ready for my own family, it's very difficult to find time for others graphic requests right now.  I found time to do up my last two requests, but these are my last till mid Nov.        29apr00, I can do your's for you when I get back and will post it here.  In the meantime, I will put up some blanks in my photobucket album titled "Disney Cruise", Link is in my signature below.  You can use the blanks yourself or ask someone else to personalize for you if you wish.  BON VOYAGE EVERYONE!



not a problem, have a great vacation!


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks for all you do here!
Have a great time come back and post some photos!



tjbaggott said:


> Hanging my hat on graphic making until mid November!  We leave in 9 days for our two Week WDW and Cruise Vacation!!!
> As I need to get things ready for my own family, it's very difficult to find time for others graphic requests right now.  I found time to do up my last two requests, but these are my last till mid Nov.        29apr00, I can do your's for you when I get back and will post it here.  In the meantime, I will put up some blanks in my photobucket album titled "Disney Cruise", Link is in my signature below.  You can use the blanks yourself or ask someone else to personalize for you if you wish.  BON VOYAGE EVERYONE!


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Oh you are so right and I am so tired. LOL Its been a hectic day thanks Milliepie
> I meant this one should say Christmas AND 12-19.



It's no problem Bev.


----------



## bevtoy

Millie can I ask that it say Merry Christmas at the bottom instead of Happy Holidays?  I hate to keep asking....  its for people who prefer traditional greetings.  Thanks
Millie whats your favorite Disney Character?




milliepie said:


> It's no problem Bev.


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> Millie.........would you do a Christmas licenses plate for Dec......EWING.....Florida.     Thank you so much.



Sorry i am late.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Millie can I ask that it say Merry Christmas at the bottom instead of Happy Holidays?  I hate to keep asking....  its for people who prefer traditional greetings.  Thanks
> Millie whats your favorite Disney Character?




No worries, it's a quick fix. I'm a Christmas folk as well.  It's hard to get something perfect when there are so many different opinions.  lol.  

Mickey has my heart.  Love him!  I assume Tink is  yours?


----------



## CrosslandClan

Love, love the license plates......so creative!!!

When you get a moment, would you please make me the following:
Castaway Cay Logo license plate
upper left Nov.  upper right 2009

South Carolina
Michelle
Jenny
George
Buzz

Beth
Pinckney
Wallace
Wright

Georgia
Kimberly
Kaitlyn
Lauren
Natalie

Missouri
Stephanie
Courtney
Matt

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Michelle


----------



## jordak

CrosslandClan said:


> Love, love the license plates......so creative!!!
> 
> When you get a moment, would you please make me the following:
> Castaway Cay Logo license plate
> upper left Nov.  upper right 2009
> 
> South Carolina
> Michelle
> Jenny
> George
> Buzz
> 
> Beth
> Pinckney
> Wallace
> Wright
> 
> Georgia
> Kimberly
> Kaitlyn
> Lauren
> Natalie
> 
> Missouri
> Stephanie
> Courtney
> Matt
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> 
> Michelle


No problem, but one question before i make the wrong one. Have i made this before? lol Is it the one with the sand or is there a castaway cay logo i should know about. Thanks. 

I will get these out, just might be late tonight.


----------



## bevtoy

I just thought that this Tinkerbell is the best elegant Christmas graphic.  I actually don't have a favorite character but I admire Belle from Beauty and the Beast because of her personality and "what you see is what you get" no nonsense ways.
Thanks again




milliepie said:


> No worries, it's a quick fix. I'm a Christmas folk as well.  It's hard to get something perfect when there are so many different opinions.  lol.
> 
> Mickey has my heart.  Love him!  I assume Tink is  yours?


----------



## CrosslandClan

Have i made this before? lol Is it the one with the sand or is there a castaway cay logo i should know about. Thanks. 

I will get these out, just might be late tonight.[/QUOTE]


I did a request in Photobucket before reading the rules....I don't believe it was completed.  

Disney Line Logo.....sorry!!  I have seriously been looking at every DISign and thread for the past 3 hours.  Also, I plan to make these as luggage tags.

One other request.....I would like to make a custom tin coin can for the end of the trip.  I was thinking of a shot of Castaway Cay, Minnie and the ship in the background.  The saying would be....Saving for a Castaway Cay Day.  I know I have asked for a lot so I understand if you can't get to this.

Please, please don't rush.  I really appreciate it!!

Michelle


----------



## jordak

Thanks! I will get these done later tonight then i will put some thought into the tin coin can design. You might want to ask Millie if she has something like that already if you haven't looked. She has a lot of different designs.

Side note, love the idea about luggage tags. I am going to have to do that too!


----------



## jordak

For CrosslandClan
Was able to do these quick before i head out. Rather than post them all, here is a link to them.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/crosslandclan/


----------



## CrosslandClan

Hey.  Four families are going on the Wonder in November.  At the end of the trip, I would like to give each family a custom tin coin canister.  The canisters are 5"H by 8"D.  I am looking for a design with the Castaway Cay beach with the ship in the back ground....maybe add Minnie in a chair or a sandcastle.  The saying would be....Saving for a Castaway Cay Day!

Your designs are awesome and I would be happy with anything you could come up with.

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## CrosslandClan

AWESOME!!  Many, many thanks.   I know you are about to head out but could you add South Carolina to Beth, Pinckney, Wright and Wallace when you get another moment.

Also, I asked tjbaggott about the tin coin canisters.

THANKS AGAIN!!  YOU'RE THE BEST!!!


----------



## jordak

CrosslandClan said:


> Hey.  Four families are going on the Wonder in November.  At the end of the trip, I would like to give each family a custom tin coin canister.  The canisters are 5"H by 8"D.  I am looking for a design with the Castaway Cay beach with the ship in the back ground....maybe add Minnie in a chair or a sandcastle.  The saying would be....Saving for a Castaway Cay Day!
> 
> Your designs are awesome and I would be happy with anything you could come up with.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michelle



I already have what you want made. Will post it shortly


----------



## jordak

CrosslandClan said:


> AWESOME!!  Many, many thanks.   I know you are about to head out but could you add South Carolina to Beth, Pinckney, Wright and Wallace when you get another moment.
> 
> Also, I asked tjbaggott about the tin coin canisters.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!  YOU'RE THE BEST!!!


still have an hour to kill so i will fix real quick.


----------



## CrosslandClan

Thank you for sharing your incredible talent with the less fortunate!!

Everything looks awesome!!

Michelle


----------



## jordak

CrosslandClan said:


> AWESOME!!  Many, many thanks.   I know you are about to head out but could you add South Carolina to Beth, Pinckney, Wright and Wallace when you get another moment.
> 
> Also, I asked tjbaggott about the tin coin canisters.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!  YOU'RE THE BEST!!!


Here you go. Sorry about that


----------



## jordak

CrosslandClan said:


> Thank you for sharing your incredible talent with the less fortunate!!
> 
> Everything looks awesome!!
> 
> Michelle


Glad to help out. If you have more requests or changes let me know. Will be glad to do it.


----------



## milliepie

scootch said:


> Millie... can you do the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background for me. I need a pink minnie with Kenzey on it, maybe some pink flipflops... the green Tinkerbell with the wand with Mattisyn   and do you have something Tiggerish???   would put Amy on that one.
> 
> Then I wanted it to say.  Daddy's Girls Cruising the Wonder Nov. 12-15, 2009
> 
> thanks a bunch, this is my first time doing this, so if I am not doing it correctly, let me know...   amy




Hi there.  I got your pm and I'm glad you did, because I had this written down the first time as surfboards?  Let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I have photoshop 7.0 and admit I don't know a fraction of its features.  I have a blank graphic (license plate) that I'm trying to add text onto, as I've done many times with my old version of photoshop on other graphics.   For some reason, now the text appears very pixely-looking both on the screen and when printed.  
I discovered a button in the text menu near the 'bold' button that's called 'anti-aliased'.  
What exactly does this do besides smooth the appearance of text on the screen.  Since I added this anti alias to all my text, when I go to print, the whole graphic is tiny, like 1x2 instead of 8x12.
Are these totally unrelated?

Thanks for any feedback.  I appreciate it.  

Clueless in NJ.

ps.  I'm so bummed, my work (hopital/univ.) offered a free 2 hr. photoshop class in Sept. but I have just enough vacation time for my cruise so I couldn't take off.


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I have photoshop 7.0 and admit I don't know a fraction of its features.  I have a blank graphic (license plate) that I'm trying to add text onto, as I've done many times with my old version of photoshop on other graphics.   For some reason, now the text appears very pixely-looking both on the screen and when printed.
> I discovered a button in the text menu near the 'bold' button that's called 'anti-aliased'.
> What exactly does this do besides smooth the appearance of text on the screen.  Since I added this anti alias to all my text, when I go to print, the whole graphic is tiny, like 1x2 instead of 8x12.
> Are these totally unrelated?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.  I appreciate it.
> 
> Clueless in NJ.
> 
> ps.  I'm so bummed, my work (hopital/univ.) offered a free 2 hr. photoshop class in Sept. but I have just enough vacation time for my cruise so I couldn't take off.


The anti-aliased justs smooths the jaggy edges. I don't think your doing anything wrong. More than likely it is probably one of the early blank license plates i did that is causing problems. I had the print size set wrong. What blanks do you want and i can make new ones? You may want to try downloading one of the latest blank plates i did and try to see if it works for you. The last one i did was the grumpy Donald plate. If that works it is most likely my fault and need to update the older blanks.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> The anti-aliased justs smooths the jaggy edges. I don't think your doing anything wrong. More than likely it is probably one of the early blank license plates i did that is causing problems. I had the print size set wrong. What blanks do you want and i can make new ones? You may want to try downloading one of the latest blank plates i did and try to see if it works for you. The last one i did was the grumpy Donald plate. If that works it is most likely my fault and need to update the older blanks.



Thanks.  It was the Donald plate with his 3 nephews all carrying bigger fish than Donald's.  
It's weird that on other graphics I used last year, not on license plates, the text didn't come out so rough looking but now it does with the newer version of photoshop.
Why would they make it so you have to click on anti aliased for everything?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## scootch

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  I got your pm and I'm glad you did, because I had this written down the first time as surfboards?  Let me know if you need any changes.



Initially I had wanted the surfboards, but then liked the CC background on this one. Looks great... just two small changes if you could....add a wand to tinkerbell like I see in some of the others.... and can we make the pink sandals smaller, Kenzey is 7 and said, my shoes look too big, haha. If not, they are fine. Thank you so much, it looks great!!!  I really appreciate your time.    amy


----------



## milliepie

scootch said:


> Initially I had wanted the surfboards, but then liked the CC background on this one. Looks great... just two small changes if you could....add a wand to tinkerbell like I see in some of the others.... and can we make the pink sandals smaller, Kenzey is 7 and said, my shoes look too big, haha. If not, they are fine. Thank you so much, it looks great!!!  I really appreciate your time.    amy



Oh, i get it now.  I thought i was seeing things.  

I updated the pic for you.  The link I posted before will take you to the new version.


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Thanks.  It was the Donald plate with his 3 nephews all carrying bigger fish than Donald's.
> It's weird that on other graphics I used last year, not on license plates, the text didn't come out so rough looking but now it does with the newer version of photoshop.
> Why would they make it so you have to click on anti aliased for everything?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


I don't know for sure. My guess it was typing on the plate. Try this one. I know this will print the right size so i am hoping the type will look good too.


----------



## scootch

Thanks so much milliepie... the girls, daddy and I all love it!! We even made it our desktop!! only 25 days to go! tks again.


----------



## milliepie

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Milliepie,
> I saw in an earlier post that you had done some smaller Mickey heads with sports team logos in them.  Are you able to do a hockey puck one with the Atlanta Thrashers and a  Alabama mickey head.  I would be most grateful.
> 
> Thanks!



They are actually not small, if you click on the picture it will take you to the pic where you can download it full size.


----------



## milliepie

scootch said:


> Thanks so much milliepie... the girls, daddy and I all love it!! We even made it our desktop!! only 25 days to go! tks again.



You are most welcome!  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## sokay168

Does anyone have a birthday magnet?  We are celebrating a birthday on a November Cruise.  If so can I get one that says Happy 6th Birthday Addie.


Thanks

Krista


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

milliepie said:


> They are actually not small, if you click on the picture it will take you to the pic where you can download it full size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Millie!  You Rock!!!!


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Does anyone have a birthday magnet?  We are celebrating a birthday on a November Cruise.  If so can I get one that says Happy 6th Birthday Addie.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krista


Before i finish this, i better check. Is Addie a girls name?


----------



## Broadway917

Hey agian, 

Can i get the mickey head sunset with Disney Magic and the dates 10/31/09-11/07/09 on it .... thanks


----------



## sokay168

jordak said:


> Before i finish this, i better check. Is Addie a girls name?





Yes it is.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> I don't know for sure. My guess it was typing on the plate. Try this one. I know this will print the right size so i am hoping the type will look good too.



Thanks, I'll try again.  My dad will love this.  

I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Does anyone have a birthday magnet?  We are celebrating a birthday on a November Cruise.  If so can I get one that says Happy 6th Birthday Addie.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krista


Reworked one i just recently did. Maybe this will work for you.


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Thanks, I'll try again.  My dad will love this.
> 
> I appreciate all of your help.


No problem. If your still having problems, i can always put a name on for you but i am betting this will work.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

sokay168 said:


> Does anyone have a birthday magnet?  We are celebrating a birthday on a November Cruise.  If so can I get one that says Happy 6th Birthday Addie.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krista



I don't know how to add graphics but maybe someone can work their magic with this one.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Milli---Hey I am trying to come up with a logo for our cruise in 2011......We are going on the Wonder for 7 nts in the Mexican Riviera.......ya have anything I can work with.....was thinking Mickey with a sambraro on or something like that.....any suggestion...thank you...Michelle


----------



## HallsofVA

Milliepie - Could I please get the name "Chris" with the Phineas & Ferb fill?  Thanks!

Cathleen



milliepie said:


>


----------



## milliepie

Broadway917 said:


> Hey agian,
> 
> Can i get the mickey head sunset with Disney Magic and the dates 10/31/09-11/07/09 on it .... thanks



Yes, of course!


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Milli---Hey I am trying to come up with a logo for our cruise in 2011......We are going on the Wonder for 7 nts in the Mexican Riviera.......ya have anything I can work with.....was thinking Mickey with a sambraro on or something like that.....any suggestion...thank you...Michelle




I actually recently found this cool postcard.  I added the Donald.  Maybe you could use this.


----------



## kive1484

Milliepie, your work is fantastic!  

You have a birthday sign with all the characters (mickey, minnie, donald....)on the bottom leaning on presents with confettti and streamers - and have Happy Birthday....... on top.  I'd post the pic, but I don't have enough posts yet to do it.

Is there any way I could have this with Happy 4th Birthday Charlie?  Our cruise is the 24th of Oct- so I understand if you can't - I didn't know such things exsisted until today.

And if I may ask and if you have time - we'd love some Mickey heads with our names

Kathy - the tinkerbelle blowing a kiss
Marcus - an american flag (he really likes the happy 4th mickey head - I can just cut out the happy 4th part if you can't take it out)
Charlie - Mickey 2009
Allie - princess ariel mh3
Cindy - minnie mickey head
Paul - island mickey
Abigail - princess jasmin
Lindsey - princess cinderella

If you can't do this I understand - we actually leave for Disney Thursday and I'd have to print them by Wed night, so I think this a little much to ask - but I had to try  Thanks for any help.  I'd do it myself, but am technically challenged!!!! I'd at least REALLY love the birthday sign.  Thanks! Kathy


----------



## milliepie

kive1484 said:


> Milliepie, your work is fantastic!
> 
> You have a birthday sign with all the characters (mickey, minnie, donald....)on the bottom leaning on presents with confettti and streamers - and have Happy Birthday....... on top.  I'd post the pic, but I don't have enough posts yet to do it.
> 
> Is there any way I could have this with Happy 4th Birthday Charlie?  Our cruise is the 24th of Oct- so I understand if you can't - I didn't know such things exsisted until today.
> 
> And if I may ask and if you have time - we'd love some Mickey heads with our names
> 
> Kathy - the tinkerbelle blowing a kiss
> Marcus - an american flag (he really likes the happy 4th mickey head - I can just cut out the happy 4th part if you can't take it out)
> Charlie - Mickey 2009
> Allie - princess ariel mh3
> Cindy - minnie mickey head
> Paul - island mickey
> Abigail - princess jasmin
> Lindsey - princess cinderella
> 
> If you can't do this I understand - we actually leave for Disney Thursday and I'd have to print them by Wed night, so I think this a little much to ask - but I had to try  Thanks for any help.  I'd do it myself, but am technically challenged!!!! I'd at least REALLY love the birthday sign.  Thanks! Kathy




I have two Happy 4th Mickey heads, so I took a guess.  If it's not the right one let me know and I can change it.    I hope you have a great cruise!


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Milliepie - Could I please get the name "Chris" with the Phineas & Ferb fill?  Thanks!
> 
> Cathleen


----------



## kive1484

Thank you so much.  You have saved our group from BORING doors! Maybe saved the vacation


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Must....turn... away.... Be strong...

I now have 28 magnets for our door.  Not including a bunch of HD Mickey Heads. I will probably have to rotate them to use them all.  Dh thinks I'm totally nuts.
Good thing is that most are not dated and can use them next time.


----------



## Broadway917

Thank you! you do such a lovely job on these i appreciate it so much.

can i be a bother?  my mother just adores the deck chairs. can you make her one with the CC background.

it needs 3 chairs with the names 

Michelle 
Jaime 
Jonathan

Thanks again!


----------



## TifffanyD

Are there any figment letters? I would love my name (Tiffany) in them!


----------



## TifffanyD

jordak said:


> Sure, glad too.



Oh I love this one! Can I get it without those words and with just "Disney Cruise Line" up top and "Pirates in the Caribbean" (spelled right, hopefully) at the bottom? Thank you!


----------



## jordak

TifffanyD said:


> Oh I love this one! Can I get it without those words and with just "Disney Cruise Line" up top and "Pirates in the Caribbean" (spelled right, hopefully) at the bottom? Thank you!


----------



## TifffanyD

Thank you jordak! I love it!


----------



## jordak

TifffanyD said:


> Thank you jordak! I love it!


Your welcome!


----------



## ellimeno

Hi there! I am looking for a graphic of Peter Pan that does not include Tinkerbell, as well of a Minnie Mouse in the red polka dot outfit. Anyone have something I can use? Thanks so much!!


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Hey gang, simple request (I hope). I am just looking for a stand alone graphic of the disney wonder ship name, the way it is written on the side of the ship. It's ok if its not black, but just looking for the graphic as I need to use it in a project. If anyone has one (or more) would you mind posting?  Thanks.


----------



## Dream426

Hey Millie,

Not sure if you got my last PM because it said your PM's are full.  If you did I am sorry to bother you AGAIN!!!  haha  I have changed a couple of things and I have copied pictures from your link to show you better of what I would like.  I have tried to do it myself and have no idea what I am doing...haha

Michael in this name pattern:





Gina Marie in this name pattern:





Linda in this name pattern:





Jonathan in this name pattern:





Peggy in this name pattern:





The name Linda in one ear and 2010 in the other ear of this Mickey head:





The name Gina Marie in one ear and 2010 in the other ear of this Mickey head:





The name Jonathan in one ear and 2010 in the other ear of this Mickey head:





The name Michael in one ear and 2010 in the other ear of this Mickey head:





The name Peggy in one ear and 2010 in the other ear of this Mickey head:





I hope its ok that I changed some things.  Thanks again.  I really appreciate it.  I wish I could figure out how to do it myself so I wouldn't bother you all the time.  Hope this isn't too much. Thanks again.

~Gina


----------



## milliepie

ellimeno said:


> Hi there! I am looking for a graphic of Peter Pan that does not include Tinkerbell, as well of a Minnie Mouse in the red polka dot outfit. Anyone have something I can use? Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Dream426 said:


> Hey Millie,
> 
> Not sure if you got my last PM because it said your PM's are full.  If you did I am sorry to bother you AGAIN!!!  haha  I have changed a couple of things and I have copied pictures from your link to show you better of what I would like.  I have tried to do it myself and have no idea what I am doing...haha
> 
> 
> I hope its ok that I changed some things.  Thanks again.  I really appreciate it.  I wish I could figure out how to do it myself so I wouldn't bother you all the time.  Hope this isn't too much. Thanks again.
> 
> ~Gina



I'll work on these soon.


----------



## milliepie

HiddenMickeys said:


> Hey gang, simple request (I hope). I am just looking for a stand alone graphic of the disney wonder ship name, the way it is written on the side of the ship. It's ok if its not black, but just looking for the graphic as I need to use it in a project. If anyone has one (or more) would you mind posting?  Thanks.


----------



## mainstreetmugs

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Must....turn... away.... Be strong...
> 
> I now have 28 magnets for our door.  Not including a bunch of HD Mickey Heads. I will probably have to rotate them to use them all.  Dh thinks I'm totally nuts.
> Good thing is that most are not dated and can use them next time.


know the feeling! I have a bunch too! We're gonna have to get creative on where to place all of them.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

milliepie said:


>



Perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## Dream426

mainstreetmugs said:


> know the feeling! I have a bunch too! We're gonna have to get creative on where to place all of them.



I know.  There are so many more that I want but I have to control myself...haha  DH and I are surprising both of our parents with this trip so these are going in the gift box with the rest.  I might give them a chance to pick ones they want also instead of me going crazy and printing all of them...haha


----------



## mainstreetmugs

milliepie said:


>


milliepie,

   Just wondering if you've had a chance to work on our beach chair against the railing pic? Hope you're having a wonderful week!


----------



## ellimeno

Thank you Milliepie for the Peter Pan & Minnie graphics! They are awesome.


----------



## milliepie

mainstreetmugs said:


> milliepie,
> 
> Just wondering if you've had a chance to work on our beach chair against the railing pic? Hope you're having a wonderful week!




Oops, sorry.  I've had it done and I guess I thought I emailed it to you.  Here it is.  I'm having a great week thank you.  I hope you are too!


----------



## milliepie

Dream426 said:


> Hey Millie,
> 
> Not sure if you got my last PM because it said your PM's are full.  If you did I am sorry to bother you AGAIN!!!  haha  I have changed a couple of things and I have copied pictures from your link to show you better of what I would like.  I have tried to do it myself and have no idea what I am doing...haha
> 
> 
> I hope its ok that I changed some things.  Thanks again.  I really appreciate it.  I wish I could figure out how to do it myself so I wouldn't bother you all the time.  Hope this isn't too much. Thanks again.
> 
> ~Gina




I'm going to have to get to the names later, I have a really busy week.  I will get them done though.


----------



## Dream426

milliepie said:


> I'm going to have to get to the names later, I have a really busy week.  I will get them done though.



Thank you s much.  I really appreciate it.  They came out great.  I can't wait to see how the names turn out.


----------



## Dream426

I have a question after you print your magnets how hard is it to cut the design after it prints and dries.  I am so afraid I am going to mess up when I cut them out.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

jordak said:


> Any little changes need to be made, let me know



Hiya jordak,

I was wondering if we could get this for our upcoming trip. I think I have all the info you need:

1st Disney Cruise
Parker Family
Disney Wonder
November 5-8, 2009

on the to do list, could you make #2 lots and lots of mickey bars? And could #3 be MORE mickey bars?

(we like our mickey bars lol)

Also, if it is not too much trouble, where the flower is on this example in the upper left, could you instead put Cabin 6069? And maybe in an open space on one of the pages write "See Nassau" and circle it?

Sorry to be such a pain. 
Thanks for all you do for everyone here.


----------



## milliepie

Dream426 said:


> I have a question after you print your magnets how hard is it to cut the design after it prints and dries.  I am so afraid I am going to mess up when I cut them out.



Not sure, I haven't done mine yet.  Anybody else know?


----------



## TifffanyD

Dream426 said:


> I have a question after you print your magnets how hard is it to cut the design after it prints and dries.  I am so afraid I am going to mess up when I cut them out.



I don't cut the design in super detail, I just do a rounded edging around it so that I won't have any mishaps/ripping. I figure the door is white so thebackground will blend in


----------



## suzyqn

You all are amazing on here!

You helped me so much with my daughter's Ariel invitation so I am back looking for more help.

Does anyone have any pictures of Stitch?  I am specifically looking for just Stitch - not Lilo and no Elvis Stitch.

I am trying to have one of those edible cake toppers made for a little family party we are having for my dd and for some reason the kid loves Stitch.  She has never seen the movie - just likes that weird little guy.  

Any help would be really appreciated!  Thanks! Suzy


----------



## Fivepin

Dream426 said:


> I have a question after you print your magnets how hard is it to cut the design after it prints and dries.  I am so afraid I am going to mess up when I cut them out.



What are you printing yours out on?  I'm using magnet paper.  I have these awesome Fiskars scissors that I use.  It's a supersized soft grip handles with a micro tip blade. It's very sharp and with it being a micro tip, I can be very precise.  I did cut out each individual letter, but it take quite a long time.  I may just cut around the letter some for the rest.  I have a had no problems cutting the design though.  I just wait for the the ink to dry completely.  Hope that helps.  BTW, my kids like the individual letters so that they can rearrange their letters a different way each time.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Dream426

milliepie said:


> Not sure, I haven't done mine yet.  Anybody else know?



Thank you so much Millie.  They came out great.


----------



## Dream426

TifffanyD said:


> I don't cut the design in super detail, I just do a rounded edging around it so that I won't have any mishaps/ripping. I figure the door is white so thebackground will blend in



That is what I was thinking also but I wasn't sure how it would look.


----------



## Dream426

Fivepin said:


> What are you printing yours out on?  I'm using magnet paper.  I have these awesome Fiskars scissors that I use.  It's a supersized soft grip handles with a micro tip blade. It's very sharp and with it being a micro tip, I can be very precise.  I did cut out each individual letter, but it take quite a long time.  I may just cut around the letter some for the rest.  I have a had no problems cutting the design though.  I just wait for the the ink to dry completely.  Hope that helps.  BTW, my kids like the individual letters so that they can rearrange their letters a different way each time.  Hope that helps.



I am going to print them on magnet paper.  I will def. look into the fiskars scissors and see how I do with those.  Thanks so much.


----------



## jordak

HiddenMickeys said:


> Hiya jordak,
> 
> I was wondering if we could get this for our upcoming trip. I think I have all the info you need:
> 
> 1st Disney Cruise
> Parker Family
> Disney Wonder
> November 5-8, 2009
> 
> on the to do list, could you make #2 lots and lots of mickey bars? And could #3 be MORE mickey bars?
> 
> (we like our mickey bars lol)
> 
> Also, if it is not too much trouble, where the flower is on this example in the upper left, could you instead put Cabin 6069? And maybe in an open space on one of the pages write "See Nassau" and circle it?
> 
> Sorry to be such a pain.
> Thanks for all you do for everyone here.


Not a problem. I like your additions.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

jordak said:


> Not a problem. I like your additions.



Thank you sooooooooooooo much, looks fantastic!


----------



## Baseball-Mom

We will be going on our 6th Disney Cruise November 21 and this will be the first time we are decorating our door.
.
It is the name badge that says Where Dreams Come True along the bottom.
The names are MARY       FRANCO         ROSS         LAYNE
I didn't know how to tell you which decorations we wanted so I pasted the link you have on your photobucket
http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/...ey Cruise line/?action=view&current=Name4.jpg

thanks
mary


----------



## milliepie

Baseball-Mom said:


> We will be going on our 6th Disney Cruise November 21 and this will be the first time we are decorating our door.
> .
> It is the name badge that says Where Dreams Come True along the bottom.
> The names are MARY       FRANCO         ROSS         LAYNE
> I didn't know how to tell you which decorations we wanted so I pasted the link you have on your photobucket
> http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/...ey Cruise line/?action=view&current=Name4.jpg
> 
> thanks
> mary



Hi Mary!  TJ is on vacation right now and is not personalizing until after they get back.  Tom made those tags and has his own thread.  If you post your request there, he can get that done for you.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740


----------



## kindra657

wanted to share some pics of the t-shirts I made.  I got the graphic from MilliePie and added a lil something on the top and bottom. The idea came from one of her graphics too!! 

These are the backs of the shirts:
















This is the front:


----------



## milliepie

suzyqn said:


> You all are amazing on here!
> 
> You helped me so much with my daughter's Ariel invitation so I am back looking for more help.
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of Stitch?  I am specifically looking for just Stitch - not Lilo and no Elvis Stitch.
> 
> I am trying to have one of those edible cake toppers made for a little family party we are having for my dd and for some reason the kid loves Stitch.  She has never seen the movie - just likes that weird little guy.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated!  Thanks! Suzy



Here are a few.  

http://disney-clipart.com/Lilo-Stitch/characters/Stitch-Pails-Sand.php


http://animatingthecyborg.files.wor...lo_und_stitch_500_375_the_disney_channel1.jpg

http://en.blog.disneyland15.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/stitch_02.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/disney stitch/no_air_/Aww_Stitch.jpg


----------



## TraciM

I am sure this has been asked already so forgive me in advance. Does the magnetic paper work better than printing and laminating regular paper? And which brand is the best? Does it have to be laminated or will glossy work? Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> Hi Mary!  TJ is on vacation right now and is not personalizing until after they get back.  Tom made those tags and has his own thread.  If you post your request there, he can get that done for you.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740



I went ahead and did these for you just in case you were in a time crunch.


----------



## suzyqn

milliepie said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> http://disney-clipart.com/Lilo-Stitch/characters/Stitch-Pails-Sand.php
> 
> 
> http://animatingthecyborg.files.wor...lo_und_stitch_500_375_the_disney_channel1.jpg
> 
> http://en.blog.disneyland15.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/stitch_02.jpg
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/disney stitch/no_air_/Aww_Stitch.jpg



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  Once again you have helped me BIG time!  I have spent days doing searches and did not come up with the links you sent.  It is really hard to find a cute Stitch pictures.


----------



## Baseball-Mom

THANK YOU SO MUCH ! 
I printed them out and they look wonderful.

Mary


----------



## bevtoy

My personal opinion is that it looks better and stays on the door better if you use printable magnetic paper.  Try Ebay the paper is much cheaper there and get the thinner sheets.  I have seen others who think it doesn't matter but I am persuaded it does.  Its a matter personal preference.




TraciM said:


> I am sure this has been asked already so forgive me in advance. Does the magnetic paper work better than printing and laminating regular paper? And which brand is the best? Does it have to be laminated or will glossy work? Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> http://disney-clipart.com/Lilo-Stitch/characters/Stitch-Pails-Sand.php
> 
> 
> http://animatingthecyborg.files.wor...lo_und_stitch_500_375_the_disney_channel1.jpg
> 
> http://en.blog.disneyland15.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/stitch_02.jpg
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/disney stitch/no_air_/Aww_Stitch.jpg



A few more:
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Lilo and Stitch/?start=all


----------



## mstinson14

Does anyone have just like a lime green mickey head?  TIA


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> Does anyone have just like a lime green mickey head?  TIA


----------



## TraciM

bevtoy said:


> My personal opinion is that it looks better and stays on the door better if you use printable magnetic paper.  Try Ebay the paper is much cheaper there and get the thinner sheets.  I have seen others who think it doesn't matter but I am persuaded it does.  Its a matter personal preference.



Thanks!


----------



## asmith1113

Could you please let me know where to look for a John Smith graphic.  Thanks so much!


----------



## bevtoy

asmith1113 said:


> Could you please let me know where to look for a John Smith graphic.  Thanks so much!


This is the only one I have:


----------



## bnalexander

I noticed on Ebay that they offer glossy or matt magnetic paper.  Which is preferrable for the Disney cabin door magnets?  I will be printing on an inkjet printer.  Thanks for all your posts and help!


----------



## bevtoy

bnalexander said:


> I noticed on Ebay that they offer glossy or matt magnetic paper.  Which is preferrable for the Disney cabin door magnets?  I will be printing on an inkjet printer.  Thanks for all your posts and help!



I have tried both but the ones they sent me were not very glossy.
I didnt have problems with either one..


----------



## bevtoy

OOps I use a HP Deskjet all in one


----------



## jrg

tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if you would like the drinks changed.  If either of you have a favourite, I can put those in.



tjbaggott, 
Can I get  a Mickey and Minnie on beach in adirondak chairs with drinks and Jim and Susan in sand.  Red disney magic name tag with Jim, Susan, James, and Rachel. Pirate night aboard the magic November 2009--Jim Susan and Rachel....Ship in water with mickey head clouds The Gindharts November 2009 Disney Magic....And the last one is the pink princess picture with Happy Birthday Princess Rachel Nov. 2009 Disney Magic......................................................Thank You very much I love your work. 
Jim


----------



## mommykeg

jordak said:


> Not a problem. I like your additions.



Just wondering if I might be able to get this same design with a few changes...

Our family name is the Egeland Family.  
Cabin #6558.  
3rd Disney Cruise.  
Disney Magic November 14-21, 2009.
In the circle...Western Caribbean
On the to do list...1.  Relax    2.  Go snorkeling   3.  Relax some more!

Thanks so much...I LOVE this design!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

tjbaggott said:


> And for Firefighter Chirs, on the thumbnail ones, just click to on the image to enlarge in my photobucket, then click again to get full size, then save to your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Best I've seen so far ! Would love one for our Feb cruise ! Gina& Bruce , Feb 27- Mar 6, 2010 , Disney Magic , Eastern Caribbean. Just whenever you have time. Thanks so much !


----------



## 3pirates&tink

And for 3Piarates&Tink:





[/IMG][/QUOTE]


Thank you soooo much!!!  This is perfect!    Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## milliepie

jrg said:


> tjbaggott,
> Can I get  a Mickey and Minnie on beach in adirondak chairs with drinks and Jim and Susan in sand.  Red disney magic name tag with Jim, Susan, James, and Rachel. Pirate night aboard the magic November 2009--Jim Susan and Rachel....Ship in water with mickey head clouds The Gindharts November 2009 Disney Magic....And the last one is the pink princess picture with Happy Birthday Princess Rachel Nov. 2009 Disney Magic......................................................Thank You very much I love your work.
> Jim




Hi there!  TJ is on vacation right now but if you can wait I'm sure she would be happy to help you when she gets back.  Jordak designed the original version of the chairs on the beach so maybe if you ask nicely  Jordak will help you with that one.   tj put blanks in her photobucket for anyone to use so maybe some kind soul will help you out if you need them right away.


----------



## Tikihula

Hi Milliepie,

I recently discovered the DIS design forum and am amazed at the beautiful artwork and the generosity of you creative people who share with the rest of us.

We're going on a Disney cruise (Nov 19th) and I would like to request a door sign with the deck chairs and Castaway Cay and the Black Pearl in the background.  The names for the chairs are Steve, Bev, Julie.

My DH Steve doesn't know his sister Julie will be there (it's a surprise).  I can't wait to see his face when she shows up at the terminal. 

Thank you soooo much (in advance).


----------



## jordak

mommykeg said:


> Just wondering if I might be able to get this same design with a few changes...
> 
> Our family name is the Egeland Family.
> Cabin #6558.
> 3rd Disney Cruise.
> Disney Magic November 14-21, 2009.
> In the circle...Western Caribbean
> On the to do list...1.  Relax    2.  Go snorkeling   3.  Relax some more!
> 
> Thanks so much...I LOVE this design!!



Here you go. I hope this looks ok on your end. I finally upgraded my monitor from an old crt monitor to a lcd flatscreen and it looks so bizarre to me now. Everything i have made looks way to bright compared to the way i thought i had it.


----------



## milliepie

Tikihula said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I recently discovered the DIS design forum and am amazed at the beautiful artwork and the generosity of you creative people who share with the rest of us.
> 
> We're going on a Disney cruise (Nov 19th) and I would like to request a door sign with the deck chairs and Castaway Cay and the Black Pearl in the background.  The names for the chairs are Steve, Bev, Julie.
> 
> My DH Steve doesn't know his sister Julie will be there (it's a surprise).  I can't wait to see his face when she shows up at the terminal.
> 
> Thank you soooo much (in advance).



How fun!  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> This is the only one I have:




John Smith is sure a hard guy to find!  I have this one.


----------



## Tikihula

milliepie said:


> How fun!  I hope you have a great time!



Wow - gorgeous, and quick!  Thank you so much.  I can't wait for the surprise to happen.  It's Julie's first cruise, too, so I know she's excited about it.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> You're welcome!



Millie-

Love the frames.  Could I get one with the Magic November 14-21, 2009 and one for the Wonder January 21-24, 2010.

Thank you so much.

Also, the beach blanket disign for castaway cay, I like the one with the ship in it better. It wasn't until browsing your 4 shared file again that I noticed it.  So, could I please request that one with: Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary, & Christopher.  I have been printing and cutting like crazy lately.  The boys still don't know.  I have to squeeze in Halloween treat bags for the boys'  class as well.  BTW, Chris just wants to keep wearing the Bolt MNSSHP shirt everyday now.  I'll post a pic soon.  They are still on my memory card in the camera.


----------



## kindra657

jordak said:


> Here you go. I hope this looks ok on your end. I finally upgraded my monitor from an old crt monitor to a lcd flatscreen and it looks so bizarre to me now. Everything i have made looks way to bright compared to the way i thought i had it.



can I get this too? Wallace Family. Jan 28-31 on the wonder. 1st cruise. Things to do: swim, dance, and sing ? we don't know our cabin number yet but we will be on the 8th deck cat 4.


----------



## kindra657

milliepie said:


> How fun!  I hope you have a great time!



Can I get this one MilliPie? Kindra, Donald, Ramiah, Brenda, and Donald (yes there are 2 donalds) on the Wonder Jan 28-31.  Thank you!!


----------



## kindra657

tjbaggott said:


> Hanging my hat on graphic making until mid November!  We leave in 9 days for our two Week WDW and Cruise Vacation!!!
> As I need to get things ready for my own family, it's very difficult to find time for others graphic requests right now.  I found time to do up my last two requests, but these are my last till mid Nov.        29apr00, I can do your's for you when I get back and will post it here.  In the meantime, I will put up some blanks in my photobucket album titled "Disney Cruise", Link is in my signature below.  You can use the blanks yourself or ask someone else to personalize for you if you wish.  BON VOYAGE EVERYONE!
> 
> *HAVE A TERRFITASTIC VACATION!!!​*


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> Love the frames.  Could I get one with the Magic November 14-21, 2009 and one for the Wonder January 21-24, 2010.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Also, the beach blanket disign for castaway cay, I like the one with the ship in it better. It wasn't until browsing your 4 shared file again that I noticed it.  So, could I please request that one with: Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary, & Christopher.  I have been printing and cutting like crazy lately.  The boys still don't know.  I have to squeeze in Halloween treat bags for the boys'  class as well.  BTW, Chris just wants to keep wearing the Bolt MNSSHP shirt everyday now.  I'll post a pic soon.  They are still on my memory card in the camera.



Can't wait to see the pic!  I don't know how you are able to keep it a secret.  I would burst!


----------



## milliepie

kindra657 said:


> Can I get this one MilliPie? Kindra, Donald, Ramiah, Brenda, and Donald (yes there are 2 donalds) on the Wonder Jan 28-31.  Thank you!!



Sure can!


----------



## jordak

kindra657 said:


> can I get this too? Wallace Family. Jan 28-31 on the wonder. 1st cruise. Things to do: swim, dance, and sing ? we don't know our cabin number yet but we will be on the 8th deck cat 4.



Here you go


----------



## Mish

Milliepie,  Could you please make me a happy Birthday sign for my son Jonathan. If you have Darth Vader if you have that or I will take anything else.  I would like his name on it if possible.  Thanks  Michelle


----------



## milliepie

Mish said:


> Milliepie,  Could you please make me a happy Birthday sign for my son Jonathan. If you have Darth Vader if you have that or I will take anything else.  I would like his name on it if possible.  Thanks  Michelle



I have this one.


----------



## jimmyc17

scrapycruiser said:


> Best I've seen so far ! Would love one for our Feb cruise ! Gina& Bruce , Feb 27- Mar 6, 2010 , Disney Magic , Eastern Caribbean. Just whenever you have time. Thanks so much !



This is awesome.  Could we get one for our March 2010 Cruise.  To: Elizabeth and Mia; Date: March 20-27; Ship Magic.  Thanks so much.
JimmyC


----------



## jimmyc17

Awesome.  Could we get one done for our 2010 cruise?  To:  Elizabeth and Mia;  Date:  March 20-27;  Ship:  Magic.  Much Thanks,  Jimmyc


----------



## CJ&Mickey2004

jordak said:


> Here you go. I hope this looks ok on your end. I finally upgraded my monitor from an old crt monitor to a lcd flatscreen and it looks so bizarre to me now. Everything i have made looks way to bright compared to the way i thought i had it.



Does anyone have the blank for this journal? For the Magic?


----------



## Dream426

[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Hi Jordak67.  I was wondering if I could get this design for 2010 and if you can fit Riffle-Murphy family.  I am not sure if you can fit that.  Also if at the top if you can put Family Cruise.  Also if you can have it say the Wonder.  Thank you!!!


----------



## jordak

Dream426 said:


> [/color]



Hi Jordak67.  I was wondering if I could get this design for 2010 and if you can fit Riffle-Murphy family.  I am not sure if you can fit that.  Also if at the top if you can put Family Cruise.  Also if you can have it say the Wonder.  Thank you!!![/quote]
You didn't mention a date but if you want one, let me know and i can add it.(Plus anything else if needed)


----------



## jordak

CJ&Mickey2004 said:


> Does anyone have the blank for this journal? For the Magic?



I can customize one if you like.


----------



## Dream426

jordak said:


> Hi Jordak67.  I was wondering if I could get this design for 2010 and if you can fit Riffle-Murphy family.  I am not sure if you can fit that.  Also if at the top if you can put Family Cruise.  Also if you can have it say the Wonder.  Thank you!!!


You didn't mention a date but if you want one, let me know and i can add it.(Plus anything else if needed)





[/QUOTE]

Oh yeah I am sorry.  The date is August 22-26, 2010.  Thank you!!


----------



## jordak

Dream426 said:


> You didn't mention a date but if you want one, let me know and i can add it.(Plus anything else if needed)



Oh yeah I am sorry.  The date is August 22-26, 2010.  Thank you!! [/quote]

Here you go.


----------



## Dream426

jordak said:


> Oh yeah I am sorry.  The date is August 22-26, 2010.  Thank you!!



Here you go.





[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## CJ&Mickey2004

jordak said:


> I can customize one if you like.



That would be great!
We are also on the Nov. 14-21 Magic cruise & it is also our 3rd cruise, in cabin 8510.
On the tag can u put Double Dip?

Thanks in advance, ur work is great!


----------



## jordak

CJ&Mickey2004 said:


> That would be great!
> We are also on the Nov. 14-21 Magic cruise & it is also our 3rd cruise, in cabin 8510.
> On the tag can u put Double Dip?
> 
> Thanks in advance, ur work is great!


I see you are a DVC member so i added a stamp for you. If it is to much, let me know and i will remove.


----------



## Dream426

Dream426 said:


> Here you go.



Thank you!!!!  I love it!!! [/QUOTE]

I am so sorry to bother you again but can you put Cabin #8530 on it as well.  I am new at all of this magnet stuff.  I never thought to put any on my other Disney Cruise vacations.  Thank you sooooo much.


----------



## CJ&Mickey2004

jordak said:


> I see you are a DVC member so i added a stamp for you. If it is to much, let me know and i will remove.



Never too much! It looks great! 

Thanks again!


----------



## TiggerzFan

Dream426 said:


> Here you go.


QUOTE]

OMG, I've seen many a DISign in my day but this is truly awesome!  If you have some time, I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE one for our upcoming cruise.

We're on the November 7th St. Croix Eastern Cruise (on The Magic).
The Schwartz Family
(no stateroom number because I'm holding onto hope for Pixie Dust!)

Many thanks for your generous time!


----------



## jordak

No problem. This design changes all the time. Just recently somebody requested a cabin number and now that seems to be  the thing to do. Here you go


----------



## jordak

TiggerzFan said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG, I've seen many a DISign in my day but this is truly awesome!  If you have some time, I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE one for our upcoming cruise.
> 
> We're on the November 7th St. Croix Eastern Cruise (on The Magic).
> The Schwartz Family
> (no stateroom number because I'm holding onto hope for Pixie Dust!)
> 
> Many thanks for your generous time!




Thanks for the ego boost.  
If you want any changes, feel free to ask


----------



## Dream426

jordak said:


> No problem. This design changes all the time. Just recently somebody requested a cabin number and now that seems to be  the thing to do. Here you go



Thank you so much.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mish

Milliepie  thanks a million that is exactly what I was looking for.  Michelle


----------



## jrg

Milliepie, I am new to the boards so thank you for the info on TJ. I went through your photobucket and found a couple of your pictures that I liked. We are on the Magic Nov 7- 14 2009. Could I get the cruiseline lifepreserver W/ Mickey and Minnie and the names Jim and Susan.........The 3 deck chairs w/ Castaway Cay and the Black Pearl  in background and the names Jim, Susan and Rachel....I absolutely love the Magic sunset and would like The Gindharts " Our 3rd Cruise"Nov7-14 2009......The last 2 are HAppy Birthdays....The 1st is Birthday Princess Mickey head for Rachel and the 2nd is the Mickey, figment and rabbit for Susan with the date 11/8.

ThankYou
Jim


----------



## scrapycruiser

jordak said:


> No problem. This design changes all the time. Just recently somebody requested a cabin number and now that seems to be  the thing to do. Here you go



This is the coolist yet !! Would love one !!

Bruce & Gina , Disney Magic , Cabin: 6140, Feb 27- Mar 6 ,2010

This is the best...please make one for me  !!!


----------



## jordak

scrapycruiser said:


> This is the coolist yet !! Would love one !!
> 
> Bruce & Gina , Disney Magic , Cabin: 6140, Feb 27- Mar 6 ,2010
> 
> This is the best...please make one for me  !!!


No problem, here you go


----------



## jrg

Milliepie,
I am new to the boards so thank you for the info on TJ. I looked at your photobucket an found som pictures I would like from you if possible. W are on the Magic November 7-14 2009.

We would like the cruiseline lifepreserver with Mickey and Mickey and the names Jim and Susan added.

The 3 deck chairs with Castaway Cay and Black Pearl in background w/ the names Jim, Susan, and Rachel. 

I absolutely loved the Magic sunset with Nov. 7-14 2009 added.

The last 2 are birthdays
 1st is the Mickey head birthday princess tierra for Rachel with Nov 2009 added

 2nd is the Mickey,  Figment and Roger Rabbit for Susan 11/08/2009

Thank you very much in advance
Jim


----------



## jrg

Jordak,

If possible I would like to get the mickey and minnie in adirondak chairs on the beach with drinks and ipod  on the table and Jim and Susan written in the sand.

I also would like the 2 Castaway Cay brochures

  Both names are Gindhart and we are on the Magic November 7-14, 2009
  1st is in cabin 6120 and is 3rd cruise
  2nd is in cabin 6122 and is 1st cruise

Thank you very much I love the work you all do
Jim


----------



## jordak

jrg said:


> Jordak,
> 
> If possible I would like to get the mickey and minnie in adirondak chairs on the beach with drinks and ipod  on the table and Jim and Susan written in the sand.
> 
> I also would like the 2 Castaway Cay brochures
> 
> Both names are Gindhart and we are on the Magic November 7-14, 2009
> 1st is in cabin 6120 and is 3rd cruise
> 2nd is in cabin 6122 and is 1st cruise
> 
> Thank you very much I love the work you all do
> Jim


Sure, will get started on them for you.
Did you want the one that Judy makes with them or i can do what i usually do with this picture, but will remove the mickey bars and kids, then add drinks?


----------



## jordak

jrg said:


> Jordak,
> 
> If possible I would like to get the mickey and minnie in adirondak chairs on the beach with drinks and ipod  on the table and Jim and Susan written in the sand.
> 
> I also would like the 2 Castaway Cay brochures
> 
> Both names are Gindhart and we are on the Magic November 7-14, 2009
> 1st is in cabin 6120 and is 3rd cruise
> 2nd is in cabin 6122 and is 1st cruise
> 
> Thank you very much I love the work you all do
> Jim



Journals to get you started and will do the other one after i found out which one you prefer.


----------



## anetnmike

Hello! I am very new to this but am amazed at the work you do! Do you have anything with firefighters in them? We have 2 going on our trip and would love to have a gift for them. Both are named Mike. We are on the Wonder and sail Nov.12.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Journals to get you started and will do the other one after i found out which one you prefer.
> 
> 
> Jordak.........I'm jealous.......you countdown is getting close. Hope you have a wonderfull trip.


----------



## TraciM

I am very new to all of this and I have somewhat of a secret project going on for one of my FE gifts. I dont know exactly what design I want (open to past ideas any thought were good) but I need something that will apply to a group not family. We are sailing on the Magic for a WC Jan 23-30(2010).


----------



## kindra657

jordak said:


> Here you go



*THANK YOU!!!! *​


----------



## Fivepin

Millie-

I tried to PM you, but your box is full.  You are such a busy person.  I wanted to PM you a request and trying to keep it a secret.  Please let me know when you have space.  Thanks so much.


----------



## smokescreen

Jordak, I love the graphic you did on the first page.  It is so beautiful.  Can we have a Panama Canal one with these captions? 

*Panama Canal
*Castaway Cay 
*Disney Wonder
*June 6-21 2011
*Murphy


----------



## jordak

anetnmike said:


> Hello! I am very new to this but am amazed at the work you do! Do you have anything with firefighters in them? We have 2 going on our trip and would love to have a gift for them. Both are named Mike. We are on the Wonder and sail Nov.12.



This is the only thing firefighter related i have, but i think Millie has some.


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> This is the only thing firefighter related i have, but i think Millie has some.


Here is a link to some firefighter graphics

http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Mickey Firefighter/


----------



## jordak

smokescreen said:


> Jordak, I love the graphic you did on the first page.  It is so beautiful.  Can we have a Panama Canal one with these captions?
> 
> *Panama Canal
> *Castaway Cay
> *Disney Wonder
> *June 6-21 2011
> *Murphy



I am assuming this is the one you want. If not let me know.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journals to get you started and will do the other one after i found out which one you prefer.
> 
> 
> Jordak.........I'm jealous.......you countdown is getting close. Hope you have a wonderfull trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I know, it's creeping up fast!
Click to expand...


----------



## trekygirl26

Hey Milliepie!

I was looking at your journal pages and i love the ideas you have come up with.  Do you add to these on a regular basis, or are they all done by request?  I am thinking of doing one for our Cruise next year, but didn't know if i should just wait till you post more, or if I should specifically ask you for some.  If you do it on a regular basis, then i'll just watch for more as you post them.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Sand

Jordak, was this your inspiration for your journal page graphic?
http://disney.go.com/partners/hauntedholidays/?int_cmp=dcom_HH_potco_Insider1010_new__Intl#piratesofthecaribbeanonline

Who knows, you could have inspired the Imagineers!! 

If you are on the POTC page of the above linked book, click on the creepy skeleton dude and a free jolly roger poster pops up in Adobe. Pretty cool for Pirate Night.


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Jordak, was this your inspiration for your journal page graphic?
> http://disney.go.com/partners/haunt...der1010_new__Intl#piratesofthecaribbeanonline
> 
> Who knows, you could have inspired the Imagineers!!
> 
> If you are on the POTC page of the above linked book, click on the creepy skeleton dude and a free jolly roger poster pops up in Adobe. Pretty cool for Pirate Night.


No, but that does look a lot like mine though. May borrow some ideas from it now though.


----------



## smokescreen

THank you very much Jordak!  I love the journal one you did for us.  It is my new favorite.  Of course everytime I click onto the images I love, it has your name on it.  I saw the Christmas license plate ones and started coveting one right away.  Would you be able to do the middle one (with ornaments on it)for us with our family name "Murphy" on it.  We are from Florida.  This will  be perfect since we are going at Chrismas this year.  Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

smokescreen said:


> THank you very much Jordak!  I love the journal one you did for us.  It is my new favorite.  Of course everytime I click onto the images I love, it has your name on it.  I saw the Christmas license plate ones and started coveting one right away.  Would you be able to do the middle one (with ornaments on it)for us with our family name "Murphy" on it.  We are from Florida.  This will  be perfect since we are going at Chrismas this year.  Thanks so much!



Your welcome


----------



## milliepie

trekygirl26 said:


> Hey Milliepie!
> 
> I was looking at your journal pages and i love the ideas you have come up with.  Do you add to these on a regular basis, or are they all done by request?  I am thinking of doing one for our Cruise next year, but didn't know if i should just wait till you post more, or if I should specifically ask you for some.  If you do it on a regular basis, then i'll just watch for more as you post them.  Thanks!!!



I made my first few on request, then someone else requested and so I guess by request.  I have a list I'm working on right now but if you would like to make a request for one you would like you can do that.


----------



## jrg

Jordak The journals are great!!! Thank You!! Your beach picture is fine. I very much appreciate your efforts.
Jim


----------



## jordak

jrg said:


> Jordak The journals are great!!! Thank You!! Your beach picture is fine. I very much appreciate your efforts.
> Jim



Here you go


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I know, it's creeping up fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to post pics of your door when you get back, I'm sure you have saved some design to use on your door 1st & I don't blame you.
> Did you ever decide your anniversary design?
Click to expand...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Hey Millie, I love your journal pages.  I wish I would have saw them before out cruise.  My DD's have to journal as part of their homework so those pages would have been aawesome.   I have copied the at sea, formal nt, pirate nt, and more BUT was wondering if you could make some pages for the Mexican Riviera ports of call??  Like one for PuertoVallarta, Mazatland(sp) and Cabo as well as one for Swimming with the Dolphins.....Thank you for your time!!


BTW---love the Mexican Riviera Logo u came up with for my 2011 cruise.  We are still thinking of a name for our thread so I may return to ask if you can use the same writing on it and put the name....But the group thought it was adorable!!


----------



## anetnmike

Hi Millie and Jordak! I love the FireFighter Donald License plate and the Mickey FireFighter with the yellow turnout coat and red helmet with the Mickey Icon from Millie's grouping. Thanks so much! How do I go about making magnets form them?


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Millie, I love your journal pages.  I wish I would have saw them before out cruise.  My DD's have to journal as part of their homework so those pages would have been aawesome.   I have copied the at sea, formal nt, pirate nt, and more BUT was wondering if you could make some pages for the Mexican Riviera ports of call??  Like one for PuertoVallarta, Mazatland(sp) and Cabo as well as one for Swimming with the Dolphins.....Thank you for your time!!
> 
> 
> BTW---love the Mexican Riviera Logo u came up with for my 2011 cruise.  We are still thinking of a name for our thread so I may return to ask if you can use the same writing on it and put the name....But the group thought it was adorable!!




I will add those to the list.


----------



## robynchic

I'm being selfish, I know, but I've heard so many people saying that they have a magnet/graphic for every day on their cruise.  Silly me, I thought "we only have 3..." and I'd like to have a LOT of fun with it.  Would anyone be willing to make us graphics mentioning that it's our first cruise (and our honeymoon), something pirate-related, and something beachy?  If it helps, my favorite characters are Tink and Minnie, and his is Donald, though he likes Mickey, too.  Also, we'll be going to WDW after the cruise, and our wedding was in a Japanese garden and museum.


----------



## milliepie

robynchic said:


> I'm being selfish, I know, but I've heard so many people saying that they have a magnet/graphic for every day on their cruise.  Silly me, I thought "we only have 3..." and I'd like to have a LOT of fun with it.  Would anyone be willing to make us graphics mentioning that it's our first cruise (and our honeymoon), something pirate-related, and something beachy?  If it helps, my favorite characters are Tink and Minnie, and his is Donald, though he likes Mickey, too.  Also, we'll be going to WDW after the cruise, and our wedding was in a Japanese garden and museum.



If you feel like browsing around you can check out my shared files in my signature.  Jordak also has some awesome graphics if you want to look in those files too.  TJbaggott is on vacation right now, but she has some blanks in her photobucket too and I'm sure if you need help personalizing someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## robynchic

milliepie said:


> If you feel like browsing around you can check out my shared files in my signature.  Jordak also has some awesome graphics if you want to look in those files too.  TJbaggott is on vacation right now, but she has some blanks in her photobucket too and I'm sure if you need help personalizing someone will be able to help you out.



Thanks Millie!  I'll take a look through them.  They don't need to be personalized, it's just one of those nice little bonuses.

ETA: If I wanted to use one of your images from 4shared (it's a borderish design- heart.jpg), how could I use it to border a picture from our wedding?


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to post pics of your door when you get back, I'm sure you have saved some design to use on your door 1st & I don't blame you.
> Did you ever decide your anniversary design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do that. I have a few that i am holding back for our doors and as FE gifts. Nothing on the anniversary idea yet. I sort of have an idea, but i tend to procrastinate. I haven't even printed any magnets yet. I will no doubt wait until the day before we leave to do them.
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

robynchic said:


> I'm being selfish, I know, but I've heard so many people saying that they have a magnet/graphic for every day on their cruise.  Silly me, I thought "we only have 3..." and I'd like to have a LOT of fun with it.  Would anyone be willing to make us graphics mentioning that it's our first cruise (and our honeymoon), something pirate-related, and something beachy?  If it helps, my favorite characters are Tink and Minnie, and his is Donald, though he likes Mickey, too.  Also, we'll be going to WDW after the cruise, and our wedding was in a Japanese garden and museum.


I may have something for you. I will get to work on it.


----------



## luvalldisney

Jordak, I thought I was pretty well organized with the door signs for our cruise. Well, good friends decided to come on board the same cruise, and I wanted to make a door sign for them.  If possible, could you do the beach scene from #719 but with 2 Mickey's?  If you can, please put a Mickey bar in their hands, a corona for one Mickey and a margarhita for the other on the tables and Rene and Damian in the sand.  Head phones for each would also be awesome.   I would like to thank you in advance for all of your hard work,  You and the other "dis" eigners are making our cruise a great one!


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you please make the Mickey and Minnie sitting in deck chairs looking out towards the ocean with Mickey bars in their hands and "Happy Anniversary" written in the sand?  Someone on our cruise is having their anniversary and I would like to surprise them with your door magnet.
Thanks so much!!
Barbara


----------



## Goldeelox9

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Can I get this one that Says Lisa & Pete, November 5th - 8th, 2009



jordak said:


> No problem. I used what you had, just rearranged it if thats ok. I can change it back if needed.



Lisa & Pete, Happy Anniversay, One Great Year many More to Come!



Moxrox84 said:


>



And then finally, "The Reese Family"


----------



## jordak

Goldeelox9 said:


> Can I get this one that Says Lisa & Pete, November 5th - 8th, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa & Pete, Happy Anniversay, One Great Year many More to Come!
> 
> 
> 
> And then finally, "The Reese Family"



I can do the top two for you. Not sure who does the third design though.


----------



## jordak

robynchic said:


> I'm being selfish, I know, but I've heard so many people saying that they have a magnet/graphic for every day on their cruise.  Silly me, I thought "we only have 3..." and I'd like to have a LOT of fun with it.  Would anyone be willing to make us graphics mentioning that it's our first cruise (and our honeymoon), something pirate-related, and something beachy?  If it helps, my favorite characters are Tink and Minnie, and his is Donald, though he likes Mickey, too.  Also, we'll be going to WDW after the cruise, and our wedding was in a Japanese garden and museum.


Couple different versions of something i put together


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> Jordak, I thought I was pretty well organized with the door signs for our cruise. Well, good friends decided to come on board the same cruise, and I wanted to make a door sign for them.  If possible, could you do the beach scene from #719 but with 2 Mickey's?  If you can, please put a Mickey bar in their hands, a corona for one Mickey and a margarhita for the other on the tables and Rene and Damian in the sand.  Head phones for each would also be awesome.   I would like to thank you in advance for all of your hard work,  You and the other "dis" eigners are making our cruise a great one!



Here you go


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you please make the Mickey and Minnie sitting in deck chairs looking out towards the ocean with Mickey bars in their hands and "Happy Anniversary" written in the sand?  Someone on our cruise is having their anniversary and I would like to surprise them with your door magnet.
> Thanks so much!!
> Barbara



Your Welcome


----------



## jordak

Goldeelox9 said:


> Can I get this one that Says Lisa & Pete, November 5th - 8th, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa & Pete, Happy Anniversay, One Great Year many More to Come!
> 
> 
> 
> And then finally, "The Reese Family"



Here you go


----------



## luvalldisney

Jordak, THANK YOU for the awesome work you do.  The beach Mickey picture is perfect It is just what is needed for the cruise door. My friends will be very pleased, I am sure.


----------



## bevtoy

Can anyone erase the postage stamp price and leave the picture?


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Can anyone erase the postage stamp price and leave the picture?


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you Jordak!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Thank you Jordak!



Your welcome, glad to help out


----------



## momtostitchandbuzz

Hi Jordak, I was wondering if you could possibly make something for my family. I would really like the one with the mickey and minnie sitting in the chairs on the beach with a little mickey playing soccer out in the sand and the baby mickey sitting in the sand. Also, if possible could you write "The McKellips" in the sand on it and have the mickey listening to an iphone. 

Thank you so much! I have been going through your designs and am just amazed at your work! Thanks, Brooke


----------



## jordak

momtostitchandbuzz said:


> Hi Jordak, I was wondering if you could possibly make something for my family. I would really like the one with the mickey and minnie sitting in the chairs on the beach with a little mickey playing soccer out in the sand and the baby mickey sitting in the sand. Also, if possible could you write "The McKellips" in the sand on it and have the mickey listening to an iphone.
> 
> Thank you so much! I have been going through your designs and am just amazed at your work! Thanks, Brooke


Sure, happy to do it.

Is this right with both having a iphone?


----------



## big jack 2002

Jordak,
Thank you again for the anniversary picture.  I know that they will be so happy when they see it.
Barbara


----------



## Goldeelox9

MG...You out did your self again!  Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## EJ'sMom

Hi there
I am wondering if you are able to make my family a couple of those wonderful pictures for our trip??  They are so amazing and will make our trip that much more magical!
We would like to surprise our son at Christmas with the cruise and would like:

1. Cruise ship with Mickey holding the scroll ("pack your bags etc....).  his name is Ethan and we will be on the Magic on March 13, 2010.

2. Could we also get the one with the tickets, and characters on Castaway Cay with "Jones Family Cruise", March 13-20, 2010.

Sorry I couldn't cut & paste the exact ones.
Thank you for your time and creativity!
Christine


----------



## crzy4dals

Does anyone have an image of a DCL room key??????

I am working on a surprise trip book for my parents and would love to create "room keys" 

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

Hello all!  Just wanted to let you know that if you are waiting on something from me I will get it to you as soon as possible.  I've been tending to my sick family at home and I got sick too!  Last night I had to take my oldest DS to the hospital with a temp of 106! 

I will get them to you though!  Thanks for being so patient!


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> Hello all!  Just wanted to let you know that if you are waiting on something from me I will get it to you as soon as possible.  I've been tending to my sick family at home and I got sick too!  Last night I had to take my oldest DS to the hospital with a temp of 106!
> 
> I will get them to you though!  Thanks for being so patient!



i hope you dont have a flu bug Miliepie and that everyone gets well soon!


----------



## momtostitchandbuzz

jordak said:


> Sure, happy to do it.
> 
> Is this right with both having a iphone?



That is perfect! Thanks so much. I love it


----------



## Flora Fan

milliepie said:


> I've been tending to my sick family at home and I got sick too!  Last night I had to take my oldest DS to the hospital with a temp of 106!



Take care of yourself Milliepie.  Hope you all are feeling better soon!


----------



## jordak

EJ'sMom said:


> Hi there
> I am wondering if you are able to make my family a couple of those wonderful pictures for our trip??  They are so amazing and will make our trip that much more magical!
> We would like to surprise our son at Christmas with the cruise and would like:
> 
> 1. Cruise ship with Mickey holding the scroll ("pack your bags etc....).  his name is Ethan and we will be on the Magic on March 13, 2010.
> 
> 2. Could we also get the one with the tickets, and characters on Castaway Cay with "Jones Family Cruise", March 13-20, 2010.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't cut & paste the exact ones.
> Thank you for your time and creativity!
> Christine


I can do the journal for you but tjbaggot handles the other design and she just left for her cruise today.


----------



## jordak

EJ'sMom said:


> Hi there
> I am wondering if you are able to make my family a couple of those wonderful pictures for our trip??  They are so amazing and will make our trip that much more magical!
> We would like to surprise our son at Christmas with the cruise and would like:
> 
> 1. Cruise ship with Mickey holding the scroll ("pack your bags etc....).  his name is Ethan and we will be on the Magic on March 13, 2010.
> 
> 2. Could we also get the one with the tickets, and characters on Castaway Cay with "Jones Family Cruise", March 13-20, 2010.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't cut & paste the exact ones.
> Thank you for your time and creativity!
> Christine



I certainly hope this is the one you want. If not, bonus magnet for you.


----------



## TraciM

I really like the postage stamp. Can I get it without the postage amount and the 2008? In its place I would like something to the effect of Disney Magic Western Caribbean January 23-30 2010 along with the itinerary: Port Canaveral-Key West-Grand Cayman-Cozumel-Castaway Cay (but with a dot separating them lol) I am doing postage stamps so I think that would be fitting. I am also doing magnets and the journal page would work well. The same information would need to be included. No family name so something would have to go in its place. TIA!!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

milliepie said:


> Hello all!  Just wanted to let you know that if you are waiting on something from me I will get it to you as soon as possible.  I've been tending to my sick family at home and I got sick too!  Last night I had to take my oldest DS to the hospital with a temp of 106!
> 
> I will get them to you though!  Thanks for being so patient!



Hi Milliepie,  
Hope you're all feeling better soon!  Get lots of rest if you can. 
Also for you and anyone else dealing with fevers, our ped recommended getting kids (or ourselves) in a slightly cool bath.  Not cold water but a little cooler than a regular bath.  Instantly brings a fever down faster than any Tylenol or Motrin can and same reason why a swimming pool feels great on a hot day.

Take care!!


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> I really like the postage stamp. Can I get it without the postage amount and the 2008? In its place I would like something to the effect of Disney Magic Western Caribbean January 23-30 2010 along with the itinerary: Port Canaveral-Key West-Grand Cayman-Cozumel-Castaway Cay (but with a dot separating them lol) I am doing postage stamps so I think that would be fitting. I am also doing magnets and the journal page would work well. The same information would need to be included. No family name so something would have to go in its place. TIA!!!!


This was bevtoy's stamp, but i can do this if she doesn't mind. Did you want the itinerary running along in the outside white border?


----------



## TraciM

jordak said:


> This was bevtoy's stamp, but i can do this if she doesn't mind. Did you want the itinerary running along in the outside white border?



Whichever way it looks best. I was thinking in the top left but I am open to suggestions. I will PM her to see if she does not mind if I use it.


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> Whichever way it looks best. I was thinking in the top left but I am open to suggestions. I will PM her to see if she does not mind if I use it.


I'm sure she won't mind. I just didn't want to step on toes by taking her stamp and doing the work on it. I will post two different layouts then you can tell me what to change.


----------



## jordak

First drafts


----------



## EJ'sMom

Jordak!!
That is perfect!
Thanks so much!
I will check in about the other in a week,
Thanks again!


----------



## TraciM

jordak said:


> First drafts



I really like the first one. Do you have a Disney font you can use???


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> I really like the first one. Do you have a Disney font you can use???



Yeah. Disney font for all or just the font in yellow?


----------



## TraciM

jordak said:


> Yeah. Disney font for all or just the font in yellow?



Hmm...I am thinking just the part in yellow.


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> Hmm...I am thinking just the part in yellow.



Ok


----------



## TraciM

jordak said:


> Ok



Perfect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjtm

I love, love the stamp one. I think I have found the disign to put on our tshirts for boarding day!!!


----------



## jordak

pjtm said:


> I love, love the stamp one. I think I have found the disign to put on our tshirts for boarding day!!!




That is an awesome idea!


----------



## TraciM

pjtm said:


> I love, love the stamp one. I think I have found the disign to put on our tshirts for boarding day!!!



That is a great idea. I am making postcard stamps as part of my FE goodie bag.


----------



## Skylarr29

jordak said:


> I am assuming this is the one you want. If not let me know.



Jordak, can you please make this same one for me with 'Harris'? It would be much appreciated!! TIA


----------



## VLee

Could I please have a "journal" one?

Cruise is November 14 - 21, 2009 on the MAGIC

First Family Cruise  (some have sailed before)

The Laneaux Family    Names are:  Josh, Jennifer, Hollye and Brant

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

Skylarr29 said:


> Jordak, can you please make this same one for me with 'Harris'? It would be much appreciated!! TIA



Sure


----------



## VLee

VLee said:


> Could I please have a "journal" one?
> 
> Cruise is November 14 - 21, 2009 on the MAGIC
> 
> First Family Cruise  (some have sailed before)
> 
> The Laneaux Family    Names are:  Josh, Jennifer, Hollye and Brant
> 
> Thanks so much!



Added Request:  It is the *Double Dip for Castaway Cay*

Maybe add under Things to do:

Swim with the Dolphins
Eat Mickey Bars!


----------



## VLee

Love them all.... could I have one with Mickey and Minnie sitting the chairs with:

Minnie - margarita on her table
Mickey - beer and Iphone
   Girl in Sand - eating a Mickey Bar; writing in sand  "Hollye and Brant"
   Boy in Sand - playing soccer

On back of chairs:  Mom and Dad

Written somewhere in sand:  The Laneaux Family

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Could I please have a "journal" one?
> 
> Cruise is November 14 - 21, 2009 on the MAGIC
> 
> First Family Cruise  (some have sailed before)
> 
> The Laneaux Family    Names are:  Josh, Jennifer, Hollye and Brant
> 
> Thanks so much!



Your welcome(Fixed)


----------



## jax1623

Hi,

You guys are fantastic, we are going on our first cruise and I was hoping that you could please help me out.  I would like:
1) the "journal" with tickets.  We are the Masson family and are going to be on the western carabean Jan 23-30, 2010.
2) mickey in front of the ship (pack you bags) Mya, Jake, Jackie and Shannon

Thank you very much.


----------



## jordak

jax1623 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You guys are fantastic, we are going on our first cruise and I was hoping that you could please help me out.  I would like:
> 1) the "journal" with tickets.  We are the Masson family and are going to be on the western carabean Jan 23-30, 2010.
> 2) mickey in front of the ship (pack you bags) Mya, Jake, Jackie and Shannon
> 
> Thank you very much.



I can handle the journal but the person who does the pack your bags just left for her cruise today.


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Love them all.... could I have one with Mickey and Minnie sitting the chairs with:
> 
> Minnie - margarita on her table
> Mickey - beer and Iphone
> Girl in Sand - eating a Mickey Bar; writing in sand  "Hollye and Brant"
> Boy in Sand - playing soccer
> 
> On back of chairs:  Mom and Dad
> 
> Written somewhere in sand:  The Laneaux Family
> 
> Thanks so much!



Beer in hand or on table? I can do it either way. Also both with an iphone? One last thing. The girl in the sand. How old is the girl? I only have it setup right now with a baby girl sitting in the sand. The rest are young kids playing soccer or with a beach ball. thanks


----------



## Kika

Can someone please make a license plates for us:

-one Miley Cyrus or Hannh Montana...name: GYMNAST..state: Florida

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

Kika said:


> Can someone please make a license plates for us:
> 
> -one Miley Cyrus or Hannh Montana...name: GYMNAST..state: Florida
> 
> Thanks!


Will add you to the list.


----------



## bevtoy

I am glad the postage stamp was well received Here are more.  If someone could remove the price tag they look much better and some need to be seperated they come in blocks. I will post more in a different post.


----------



## bevtoy

I have foreign stamps too if anyone is interested.
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/DIsney Postage Stamps/?start=all


----------



## sorcerersapprentice1

Millie I want to give You my thanks for all the Cruise Graphic you have given to bevtoy , I'm her hubby and have enjoyed helping her choose the graphics for the door magnets that she has printed up for our upcoming trip. So once again Thank You for your kindness and help


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I am glad the postage stamp was well received Here are more.  If someone could remove the price tag they look much better and some need to be seperated they come in blocks. I will post more in a different post.


Soon as i get caught up and can do that for you.


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> Soon as i get caught up and can do that for you.


Thanks to you to for all you do for this thread!  We must keep you really busy!
Never thought when I started this thread it will still be around this long!


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Love them all.... could I have one with Mickey and Minnie sitting the chairs with:
> 
> Minnie - margarita on her table
> Mickey - beer and Iphone
> Girl in Sand - eating a Mickey Bar; writing in sand  "Hollye and Brant"
> Boy in Sand - playing soccer
> 
> On back of chairs:  Mom and Dad
> 
> Written somewhere in sand:  The Laneaux Family
> 
> Thanks so much!


I went ahead and did it hoping it is right But can easily change it now that is done if needed.


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Thanks to you to for all you do for this thread!  We must keep you really busy!
> Never thought when I started this thread it will still be around this long!


Best thread on the board! Some days are worse than others. This weekend i have done more than the last couple of weeks i think.


----------



## VLee

Jordak:

It is great, but could you make the girl in the sand a "little older".  She is older than her brother. Thanks so much.... I should have been more detailed to start with.

Thanks a bunch!  
Vickye


----------



## jordak

jax1623 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You guys are fantastic, we are going on our first cruise and I was hoping that you could please help me out.  I would like:
> 1) the "journal" with tickets.  We are the Masson family and are going to be on the western carabean Jan 23-30, 2010.
> 2) mickey in front of the ship (pack you bags) Mya, Jake, Jackie and Shannon
> 
> Thank you very much.


Here you go


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Jordak:
> 
> It is great, but could you make the girl in the sand a "little older".  She is older than her brother. Thanks so much.... I should have been more detailed to start with.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> Vickye



I will see what i can do. I have a minnie laying on towel in a swimsuit or younger looking playing with a beach ball? Other wise i might have to color a new one up if i can find something that i will work.

Here is the Minnie on towel version.


----------



## VLee

Jordak:

Thanks!!! This will work just great.  I appreciate all of your hard work!!

Vickye


----------



## jordak

Kika said:


> Can someone please make a license plates for us:
> 
> -one Miley Cyrus or Hannh Montana...name: GYMNAST..state: Florida
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Jordak:
> 
> Thanks!!! This will work just great.  I appreciate all of your hard work!!
> 
> Vickye


Awesome! Glad to do it!


----------



## jordak

4 of the bigger stamps.


----------



## bevtoy

Every time I try to enlarge this it pixelates.  Maybe someone else will do better:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## milliepie

sorcerersapprentice1 said:


> Millie I want to give You my thanks for all the Cruise Graphic you have given to bevtoy , I'm her hubby and have enjoyed helping her choose the graphics for the door magnets that she has printed up for our upcoming trip. So once again Thank You for your kindness and help



Aww, you guys are so sweet.  
It is always a pleasure helping out!  It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside being able to (hopefully) put a smile on on some faces and make their trips a little bit more magical. 


Thank you to everyone who wished us well.  The doc diagnosed us with influenza.  Yuck!  I couldn't sleep anymore so I thought I'd come on here while everyone else is asleep.  

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## milliepie

robynchic said:


> Thanks Millie!  I'll take a look through them.  They don't need to be personalized, it's just one of those nice little bonuses.
> 
> ETA: If I wanted to use one of your images from 4shared (it's a borderish design- heart.jpg), how could I use it to border a picture from our wedding?




Here is a png. version of it.  I assume this is the right one, if not let me know.   This has a transparent background, so you can open it in your program and put the pic behind it.  NOt sure if you know what I'm talking about, so if you don't and need help you can pm your pic to me and I can frame it for you if you want.  

Eta: I guess it would help if I added the pic.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Every time I try to enlarge this it pixelates.  Maybe someone else will do better:



That one is a toughie.  This is the best I could do with it.


----------



## milliepie

jrg said:


> Milliepie, I am new to the boards so thank you for the info on TJ. I went through your photobucket and found a couple of your pictures that I liked. We are on the Magic Nov 7- 14 2009. Could I get the cruiseline lifepreserver W/ Mickey and Minnie and the names Jim and Susan.........The 3 deck chairs w/ Castaway Cay and the Black Pearl  in background and the names Jim, Susan and Rachel....I absolutely love the Magic sunset and would like The Gindharts " Our 3rd Cruise"Nov7-14 2009......The last 2 are HAppy Birthdays....The 1st is Birthday Princess Mickey head for Rachel and the 2nd is the Mickey, figment and rabbit for Susan with the date 11/8.
> 
> ThankYou
> Jim




Thanks for waiting.  Here they are!


----------



## milliepie

Goldeelox9 said:


> Can I get this one that Says Lisa & Pete, November 5th - 8th, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa & Pete, Happy Anniversay, One Great Year many More to Come!
> 
> 
> 
> And then finally, "The Reese Family"



While TJ is away, I thought I'd do this for her.


----------



## milliepie

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Hope you're all feeling better soon!  Get lots of rest if you can.
> Also for you and anyone else dealing with fevers, our ped recommended getting kids (or ourselves) in a slightly cool bath.  Not cold water but a little cooler than a regular bath.  Instantly brings a fever down faster than any Tylenol or Motrin can and same reason why a swimming pool feels great on a hot day.
> 
> Take care!!



Thanks so much.  I cant sleep right now so I thought I'd kill the time finishing up some designs.  I gave ds a cool bath tonight before bed and he said it did help him feel better.  Poor kid, it's one thing being sick yourself, but when it's your kid it just makes you so sad.  Just have to ride it out.  Better sick now than on our cruise!  I have them scheduled for the flu shot next month, we have to make an appointment here, they don't do walk in.  Too bad we couldn't get in sooner.  Hope you have a great week!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Every time I try to enlarge this it pixelates.  Maybe someone else will do better:


Millie beat me to it. I couldn't do much better. Much bigger and i was losing even more detail.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Thanks so much.  I cant sleep right now so I thought I'd kill the time finishing up some designs.  I gave ds a cool bath tonight before bed and he said it did help him feel better.  Poor kid, it's one thing being sick yourself, but when it's your kid it just makes you so sad.  Just have to ride it out.  Better sick now than on our cruise!  I have them scheduled for the flu shot next month, we have to make an appointment here, they don't do walk in.  Too bad we couldn't get in sooner.  Hope you have a great week!


Same thought we had about getting sick. Kept telling the kids they can't afford to miss days from school because they will miss a bunch for vacatiion, so kept preaching to them to practice good hygiene to avoid getting sick. First week of school my oldest son came down with h1n1 and had a temp like your son. Of course everybody else came down with it, but we all got on tamiflu right away and it sure lessoned the symptoms. Got our regular flu shots a month ago, so fingers crossed, we will all be healthy for our cruise next month. Hope you and your family get to feeling better


----------



## milliepie

Thanks Jordak!  Glad you all got through it ok.  I hear the h1n1 can get pretty bad.  There were 4 people at the doctor yesterday with it.  Everyone was wearing masks.   

That Christmas pic is so cute, I wish I could have gotten it bigger, but I had the same issues as you getting it any bigger than what we did.

Here are some more stamps Bev posted cleaned up.


----------



## bevtoy

"Sigh"  I just love these stamps




milliepie said:


> Thanks Jordak!  Glad you all got through it ok.  I hear the h1n1 can get pretty bad.  There were 4 people at the doctor yesterday with it.  Everyone was wearing masks.
> 
> That Christmas pic is so cute, I wish I could have gotten it bigger, but I had the same issues as you getting it any bigger than what we did.
> 
> Here are some more stamps Bev posted cleaned up.


----------



## Kika

jordak said:


> Here you go




Thanks very much!


----------



## TifffanyD

jordak said:


>



Jordak,

You edited this graphic for me and the finished shirt looks so good! It is on a dark brown and for my DH. I am jealous as I want one now too - but I already made myself a red shirt with iron on crystals in a skull and xbones pattern that I am planning to wear. Thanks for the great image!!


----------



## hampson8

Hoping someone can help me.  We had downloaded an actual picture of the Magic docked at CC with the beautiful ocean and dock in the picture.  Now I can not find it anywhere and my mom had her heart set on that for a t-shirt.  Anyone have this or something similar?  Nothing animated though,  Thanks so much!!


----------



## TiggerzFan

milliepie said:


> Last night I had to take my oldest DS to the hospital with a temp of 106!




Oh my!  I hope she has a speedy recovery (you, too!).


----------



## TiggerzFan

jordak said:


> Thanks for the ego boost.
> If you want any changes, feel free to ask



THANK YOU!  I love it!


----------



## bevtoy

hampson8 said:


> Hoping someone can help me.  We had downloaded an actual picture of the Magic docked at CC with the beautiful ocean and dock in the picture.  Now I can not find it anywhere and my mom had her heart set on that for a t-shirt.  Anyone have this or something similar?  Nothing animated though,  Thanks so much!!



I have  a few.. Viewed from the beach and from Heads Up bar;
I didnt take teh first one its another DISers


----------



## jordak

TifffanyD said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You edited this graphic for me and the finished shirt looks so good! It is on a dark brown and for my DH. I am jealous as I want one now too - but I already made myself a red shirt with iron on crystals in a skull and xbones pattern that I am planning to wear. Thanks for the great image!!


That is awesome! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## shari2shop

I'm working on my fish extender  and door magnets and I have found a graphic I would like to use. I can't figure out how to "copy" it off the web site so I can "paste" it into my design. 

Any suggestions???

It is at the very bottom..... the orange swril with the ship in the center....
http://www.disneycruisenews.com/Con...playItem=d2824e4e-c331-4745-949b-e621c1c21b33


----------



## bevtoy

right click on it and "Save As" in some place where you will find it again.
Or post the URL here and we can try to save it.



shari2shop said:


> I'm working on my fish extender  and door magnets and I have found a graphic I would like to use. I can't figure out how to "copy" it off the web site so I can "paste" it into my design.
> 
> Any suggestions???
> 
> It is at the very bottom..... the orange swril with the ship in the center....
> http://www.disneycruisenews.com/Con...playItem=d2824e4e-c331-4745-949b-e621c1c21b33


----------



## trekygirl26

milliepie said:


> I made my first few on request, then someone else requested and so I guess by request.  I have a list I'm working on right now but if you would like to make a request for one you would like you can do that.



Thank you so much!  We are doing the Panama Canal Cruise so I don't need these done anytime soon.  Can I get a page for the Panama Canal day, Palo Brunch, Animator's Palate, Triton's Parrot Cay, and maybe one or two different day at sea pages since we have 7 days at sea for that trip?  Since I am sure it will be a while before you get to these, just PM me whenever they are done.  That way i can be sure i don't miss them and then you did all that work for nothing  

If this is too much, please let me know!  I know you have a lot of other requests to do!


----------



## jordak

shari2shop said:


> I'm working on my fish extender  and door magnets and I have found a graphic I would like to use. I can't figure out how to "copy" it off the web site so I can "paste" it into my design.
> 
> Any suggestions???
> 
> It is at the very bottom..... the orange swril with the ship in the center....
> http://www.disneycruisenews.com/Con...playItem=d2824e4e-c331-4745-949b-e621c1c21b33



Here you go


----------



## trekygirl26

TifffanyD said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You edited this graphic for me and the finished shirt looks so good! It is on a dark brown and for my DH. I am jealous as I want one now too - but I already made myself a red shirt with iron on crystals in a skull and xbones pattern that I am planning to wear. Thanks for the great image!!



Tiffany ~ I was going to make a t-shirt for our upcoming cruise, but was told you can't really transfer images onto dark shirts (i wanted a black one).  I don't like it when you can tell it's home made, as in seeing the clear transfer paper where there isn't an image (hope that makes sense).  What did you use to make the shirt?  Any special type of T-Shirt transfer paper?  Thanks!


----------



## shari2shop

jordak said:


> Here you go



THank you!!!  I can't see the photo bucket pic because it is blocked at work but I'll look at it at home tonight!!!

Thanks again
Shari


----------



## TifffanyD

trekygirl26 said:


> Tiffany ~ I was going to make a t-shirt for our upcoming cruise, but was told you can't really transfer images onto dark shirts (i wanted a black one).  I don't like it when you can tell it's home made, as in seeing the clear transfer paper where there isn't an image (hope that makes sense).  What did you use to make the shirt?  Any special type of T-Shirt transfer paper?  Thanks!



Hi trekygirl26. You can definitely transfer images onto dark shirts. It's a little different though, and requires a different kind of transfer paper (more expensive, of course). This is the transfer paper I used. It's not available at that link, but I got it at Target (Electronics department, by the other printer papers). It had 6 sheets for about $12. I think it worked pretty well, but it was super smelly (like cigarette smoke). I am hoping the smell goes away after awhile. I haven't washed the shirts after the transfer was applied (I did prewash) so I can't say how well that works. I am holding off on doing that in case it ruins them. I got the shirts cheap at joann - they were $3.99 each with a B2G1 deal (so $8 for 3!). 

There are other brands that work too but want you want is dark transfer paper. It can be as much as $10 for 3 sheets. There is another kind by Avery which I've heard is good. I think there is a Dis'er who sells some too. 

Be sure to read the directions on them as they work a little different than the other transfers. And you can trim around the image so you don't get white where you don't want it in your finished design. Hope that helps - I'm just a novice.  There are others here who have done MUCH more with the transfers than I have.


----------



## trekygirl26

TifffanyD said:


> Hi trekygirl26. You can definitely transfer images onto dark shirts. It's a little different though, and requires a different kind of transfer paper (more expensive, of course). This is the transfer paper I used. It's not available at that link, but I got it at Target (Electronics department, by the other printer papers). It had 6 sheets for about $12. I think it worked pretty well, but it was super smelly (like cigarette smoke). I am hoping the smell goes away after awhile. I haven't washed the shirts after the transfer was applied (I did prewash) so I can't say how well that works. I am holding off on doing that in case it ruins them. I got the shirts cheap at joann - they were $3.99 each with a B2G1 deal (so $8 for 3!).
> 
> There are other brands that work too but want you want is dark transfer paper. It can be as much as $10 for 3 sheets. There is another kind by Avery which I've heard is good. I think there is a Dis'er who sells some too.
> 
> Be sure to read the directions on them as they work a little different than the other transfers. And you can trim around the image so you don't get white where you don't want it in your finished design. Hope that helps - I'm just a novice.  There are others here who have done MUCH more with the transfers than I have.



Thank you!!!!!  I am headed to Target tonight to see what i can find.  Hopefully i can get it to work.


----------



## mwstar

Would love two license plates for our cruise in a few weeks if you have time!

Cinderella, Florida, November, Ashleigh

Belle, Florida, November, Maddison

Thank you!


----------



## jrg

Milliepie,

Thank you thank you and thank you!!!!! These are great. You have added the finishing touches to our cruise. I hope you all get well soon.

Jim


----------



## milliepie

crzy4dals said:


> Does anyone have an image of a DCL room key??????
> 
> I am working on a surprise trip book for my parents and would love to create "room keys"
> 
> Thanks



I don't have an exact room key, but I threw this together really quick using a pic of a key I found on google as a reference.  Not sure if you wanted text added, but I can help with that if you need.


----------



## gagamouse

Love them all.... could I have one with Mickey and Minnie sitting the chairs with:

Minnie - margarita on her table
Mickey - beer and Iphone
Girl in Sand - eating a Mickey Bar; writing in sand "Serena and Jake"
Boy in Sand - playing soccer

On back of chairs: Mom and Dad

Written somewhere in sand: The O'Shaughnessy Family

Thanks so much!


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> I don't have an exact room key, but I threw this together really quick using a pic of a key I found on google as a reference.  Not sure if you wanted text added, but I can help with that if you need.


Millie I can try to scan mine form 2007 would that help?


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Millie I can try to scan mine form 2007 would that help?



I got your pm Bev, I'll see if I can clean it up.  Thank you it helps a lot!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Oops Disneyhobbit posted these earlier on the main cruise board


----------



## jordak

gagamouse said:


> Love them all.... could I have one with Mickey and Minnie sitting the chairs with:
> 
> Minnie - margarita on her table
> Mickey - beer and Iphone
> Girl in Sand - eating a Mickey Bar; writing in sand "Serena and Jake"
> Boy in Sand - playing soccer
> 
> On back of chairs: Mom and Dad
> 
> Written somewhere in sand: The O'Shaughnessy Family
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here you go


----------



## Sand

Hi Millie! I hope you and you family are feeling better!! 
I found these on the web, in hopes of editing them myself for our digital scrapbook. I am not sure what a room key looks like ...yet  and the Magic Express tags. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]  

 



A boarding pass would be another great way to let someone they are going on a cruise. Wendy (WendyPooh) from the Creative DISign forum did this one for me (Bianca). The one with sailor Mickey...I am 99% sure it was TeLynn's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]  





[/IMG]


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]




Awesome!!!! 

Do you mind making me one?

Wonder
Dear boys,
March 21-25, 2010

Thanks! I really appreciate it!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

jordak--love that design!

do you mind making me one?

HOLY MOLY THAT WAS FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS!!!!!!


Thank you sooooo much!

Thank you very much.


----------



## jordak

mommyofthreeboys said:


> jordak--love that design!
> 
> do you mind making me one?
> 
> 1) the "journal" with tickets. We are the Dieselberg family and are going on our first cruise. 4-day. March 21-25, 2010. Wonder.
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!
> 
> Thank you very much.


Here you go. Have a great cruise!


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Hi Millie! I hope you and you family are feeling better!!
> I found these on the web, in hopes of editing them myself for our digital scrapbook. I am not sure what a room key looks like ...yet  and the Magic Express tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A boarding pass would be another great way to let someone they are going on a cruise. Wendy (WendyPooh) from the Creative DISign forum did this one for me (Bianca). The one with sailor Mickey...I am 99% sure it was TeLynn's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Would you mind if i grab a couple of these? Might work them into a new project. Thanks


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Millie...can I please get these designs??? Thank you sooooooooooooo much!

1) lilo and stitch dcl (on beach) with "Brett's first cruise March 21-25, 2010"

2) sunset wonder--"our first cruise March 21-25, 2010 -Dieselberg family"

3) sailorhead mickey heads- each with our names: Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan

4) 5 deck chairs-ocean one-Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan--March 21-25, 2010 

5) life preservers--stitch3-- each with Brad, Brett, Nolan maybe "my first cruise" on top
and then the mickey and minnie life preserver--jared and Christina (on same one) "our first cruise"

6) 5 surfboards #6-- with our names and date


I know thats ALOT but I really appreciate it. If it's too much, let me know!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

jordak said:


> Not a problem.



OMG jordak...just when I think I got all the designs to fill 1 door, I find this!!!

Can I get this with "Jared and Christina Our first cruise" on it?

Also, the photoframe one--Wonder--March 21-25, 2010



Thanks again!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## jordak

mommyofthreeboys said:


> OMG jordak...just when I think I got all the designs to fill 1 door, I find this!!!
> 
> Can I get this with "Jared and Christina Our first cruise" on it?
> 
> Also, the photoframe one--Wonder--March 21-25, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!! I really appreciate it!


Sorry i am a bit confused by what you mean on the "photoframe one"
Did you want Wonder March 21-25, 2010 below Jared and Christina our first cruise or do you want that on a separate design and which one if so? Thanks.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

milliepie said:


>



This photoframe.



jordak said:


> Sorry i am a bit confused by what you mean on the "photoframe one"
> Did you want Wonder March 21-25, 2010 below Jared and Christina our first cruise or do you want that on a separate design and which one if so? Thanks.



OOPS!!! I meant to send it to Millie. I was thinking it was your design.

For the other one--put the date please. And maybe the other one where Mickey and Minnie are on the beach, don't put the date---just our names.

THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

mommyofthreeboys said:


> This photoframe.
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS!!! I meant to send it to Millie. I was thinking it was your design.
> 
> For the other one--put the date please. And maybe the other one where Mickey and Minnie are on the beach, don't put the date---just our names.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!



Ok thanks, will get to work on them right now.


----------



## jordak

For mommyofthreeboys


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Soooo AWESOME!!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## crzy4dals

Sand said:


> Hi Millie! I hope you and you family are feeling better!!
> I found these on the web, in hopes of editing them myself for our digital scrapbook. I am not sure what a room key looks like ...yet  and the Magic Express tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A boarding pass would be another great way to let someone they are going on a cruise. Wendy (WendyPooh) from the Creative DISign forum did this one for me (Bianca). The one with sailor Mickey...I am 99% sure it was TeLynn's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Thanks so much... This really helps.  I have to finish this book as soon as we get back from a quick trip down to WDW.


----------



## CastawayChar

I love the stamp......could I get one for the December 12 Western.   Thanks



jordak said:


> First drafts


----------



## milliepie

Here is the room key Bev sent me to clean up.


----------



## milliepie

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Millie...can I please get these designs??? Thank you sooooooooooooo much!
> 
> 1) lilo and stitch dcl (on beach) with "Brett's first cruise March 21-25, 2010"
> 
> 2) sunset wonder--"our first cruise March 21-25, 2010 -Dieselberg family"
> 
> 3) sailorhead mickey heads- each with our names: Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan
> 
> 4) 5 deck chairs-ocean one-Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan--March 21-25, 2010
> 
> 5) life preservers--stitch3-- each with Brad, Brett, Nolan maybe "my first cruise" on top
> and then the mickey and minnie life preserver--jared and Christina (on same one) "our first cruise"
> 
> 6) 5 surfboards #6-- with our names and date
> 
> 
> I know thats ALOT but I really appreciate it. If it's too much, let me know!



I can do those for you.


----------



## milliepie

Sand said:


> Hi Millie! I hope you and you family are feeling better!!
> I found these on the web, in hopes of editing them myself for our digital scrapbook. I am not sure what a room key looks like ...yet  and the Magic Express tags.
> 
> A boarding pass would be another great way to let someone they are going on a cruise. Wendy (WendyPooh) from the Creative DISign forum did this one for me (Bianca). The one with sailor Mickey...I am 99% sure it was TeLynn's.



We are getting better thank you.  
Those are great!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> I love the stamp......could I get one for the December 12 Western.   Thanks


Sure


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie.......could you do the sand snowman with Merry Christmas and have our names on it.....Tom and Charlette with 2009 (the way they do a mickey head).    That is the cutest thing I have seen.   I love it.  Thanks


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie......(it wouldn't let me edit)   I would like the one with the Santa hat.   Thanks again


----------



## bevtoy

Good job!



milliepie said:


> Here is the room key Bev sent me to clean up.


----------



## bevtoy

I'd like to know what programs everyone is using?  I have Print Workshop 2007 but sorry to say I am not very happy with it, its so limited .  It has a eraser but erasers everything it wont remove text and leave the background.


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I'd like to know what programs everyone is using?  I have Print Workshop 2007 but sorry to say I am not very happy with it, its so limited .  It has a eraser but erasers everything it wont remove text and leave the background.


I use adobe photoshop, but if you want to upgrade programs, i suggest trying GIMP. It's a free program but very photoshop like. You can get it at gimp.org.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> I'd like to know what programs everyone is using?  I have Print Workshop 2007 but sorry to say I am not very happy with it, its so limited .  It has a eraser but erasers everything it wont remove text and leave the background.



I use PhotoImpactPro.  I saw it at Ross for five dollars and thought I'd try it.  Works great for what I need.  

Love the idea of GIMP, especially since it's free!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

milliepie said:


> I can do those for you.



Awesome!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Jordak...Could I please have the following for my son & dau-in-law who are cruising with us this summer :

            Mickey & Minnie looking at the sunset, w/ black border

              Kevin & Kathleen
               Baltic  Cruise
                July 18, 2010


 Also, for a boy going on his 1st cruise :

      Goofy w/ lifepreserver

            JOSH
       DisneyMagic
        Feb 27, 2010

 THANK YOU !!


----------



## Tinkerkell123

Hi Jordak!  Can you do one of these

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...agnets/Fixed plates/TheOShaughnessyFamily.jpg 

For my family?  If so, can you put margarita's on both tables, Kelli on one chair, Bert on the other and kids are Alex & Kevin.  Can you make Minnie kid a bit older (Alex is 9) and Mickey with a football or maybe just building a castle or something and DaSilva Family across the top?

And (if you have time!) one of these:






We are going on the Magic January 23 - 30, 2010, First cruise, DaSilva family, #2 Lots and lots of fun!

I really appreciate it!  You do beautiful work! 

Kelli


----------



## gagamouse

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thank you, Thank you so very much.  Pixie Dust to you.  Have a very magical day.


----------



## jordak

scrapycruiser said:


> Jordak...Could I please have the following for my son & dau-in-law who are cruising with us this summer :
> 
> Mickey & Minnie looking at the sunset, w/ black border
> 
> Kevin & Kathleen
> Baltic  Cruise
> July 18, 2010
> 
> 
> Also, for a boy going on his 1st cruise :
> 
> Goofy w/ lifepreserver
> 
> JOSH
> DisneyMagic
> Feb 27, 2010
> 
> THANK YOU !!


Here is part of your request. On the other, is this something i already have or you want a new one? If it is a new one, i will need some time to come up with something.(Maybe it is one of Millie's designs?)
Thanks


----------



## jordak

Tinkerkell123 said:


> Hi Jordak!  Can you do one of these
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...agnets/Fixed plates/TheOShaughnessyFamily.jpg
> 
> For my family?  If so, can you put margarita's on both tables, Kelli on one chair, Bert on the other and kids are Alex & Kevin.  Can you make Minnie kid a bit older (Alex is 9) and Mickey with a football or maybe just building a castle or something and DaSilva Family across the top?
> 
> And (if you have time!) one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going on the Magic January 23 - 30, 2010, First cruise, DaSilva family, #2 Lots and lots of fun!
> 
> I really appreciate it!  You do beautiful work!
> 
> Kelli


Here you go


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Jordak...Could I please have the following for my son & dau-in-law who are cruising with us this summer :
> 
> Mickey & Minnie looking at the sunset, w/ black border
> 
> Kevin & Kathleen
> Baltic  Cruise
> July 18, 2010
> 
> 
> Also, for a boy going on his 1st cruise :
> 
> Goofy w/ lifepreserver
> 
> JOSH
> DisneyMagic
> Feb 27, 2010
> 
> THANK YOU !!




I think the life preserver you were wanting is one of mine?  

Here it is.  If not, nevermind.


----------



## milliepie

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Millie...can I please get these designs??? Thank you sooooooooooooo much!
> 
> 1) lilo and stitch dcl (on beach) with "Brett's first cruise March 21-25, 2010"
> 
> 2) sunset wonder--"our first cruise March 21-25, 2010 -Dieselberg family"
> 
> 3) sailorhead mickey heads- each with our names: Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan
> 
> 4) 5 deck chairs-ocean one-Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan--March 21-25, 2010
> 
> 5) life preservers--stitch3-- each with Brad, Brett, Nolan maybe "my first cruise" on top
> and then the mickey and minnie life preserver--jared and Christina (on same one) "our first cruise"
> 
> 6) 5 surfboards #6-- with our names and date
> 
> 
> I know thats ALOT but I really appreciate it. If it's too much, let me know!




Here are a few for now.  For the sailor mickey heads, is it the dixie cup hat with the dcl logo or the captain's hat you wanted?  Let me know and I'll get right on it.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I think the life preserver you were wanting is one of mine?
> 
> Here it is.  If not, nevermind.


Awesome. I was starting to go into full panic mode on what to make.


----------



## scrapycruiser

jordak said:


> Here is part of your request. On the other, is this something i already have or you want a new one? If it is a new one, i will need some time to come up with something.(Maybe it is one of Millie's designs?)
> Thanks



Thanks so much for Kevin & Kathleen's !!

The other may have been Millie's ??? I'll get back with you about Josh's goofy.

Thanks again !


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Millie-

In organizing my door magnets, I just realized I don't have one for Grand Caymen.  I saved the Cozumel one from your 4 shared site.  If you get a chance, could you whip one up for Grand Cayman for me?  Thank you so much.  This should be my last request for this upcoming cruise.  I have so many.  We will be changing signs everyday.  I couldn't make up my mind.  The boys love to change them.  They still don't know.  I think I'm going to surprise them on Halloween somehow.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Chris and I are a little under the weather.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

milliepie said:


> Here are a few for now.  For the sailor mickey heads, is it the dixie cup hat with the dcl logo or the captain's hat you wanted?  Let me know and I'll get right on it.



ummm...either one! I like them both! THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## suzyqn

I'm back once again looking for some help.  You all have been so wonderful in the past.

I am looking for some tropical / Hawaiian looking background. Yes, I am still working on putting together a Stitch graphic for my daughter's birthday cake.  She would like something tropical in the background.  Any help would be awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## stitchlovestink

HI fellow Dis'ers. I just realized that I cannot use last year's magnets for our door because they are all dated or say first cruise.  
Sooo, If anyone of you creative souls has time and wants to help a fellow Dis'er I would be ever so greatful.  We are cruising on the wonder Nov 5-8 of 2009.  we are celebrating our 21st Wedding anniversary and we celebrated our Honeymoon in WDW.  We like Mickey, Chip & dale, stitch and I love Tink.  my name is Lynn and DH is Tom.  I saw some really cool looking license plates that some one had done.  If you have time between now and Friday morning, I would be most grateful for any magnet you could design for us.  (no alcohol in the theming please though ) but we like soda/tea.   We leave for WDW on Fri at lunch time.  I cannot believe I didn't think about this part of the cruise sooner.    If anyone can help, I would be ever grateful.  thanks so much.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Millipie,

I love the idea of the life rings with # of cruises.  Can I get two, we will be on the Wonder.

1. Goofy, Penny, Cruise #7

2. Minnie, Terry, Cruise #5 Can you flip her so that Goofy and minnie will face each other on the door?

(yes I went on two cruises without my DM, I am a bad daughter.)

Thank you so much!
PJ


----------



## jordak

stitchlovestink said:


> HI fellow Dis'ers. I just realized that I cannot use last year's magnets for our door because they are all dated or say first cruise.
> Sooo, If anyone of you creative souls has time and wants to help a fellow Dis'er I would be ever so greatful.  We are cruising on the wonder Nov 5-8 of 2009.  we are celebrating our 21st Wedding anniversary and we celebrated our Honeymoon in WDW.  We like Mickey, Chip & dale, stitch and I love Tink.  my name is Lynn and DH is Tom.  I saw some really cool looking license plates that some one had done.  If you have time between now and Friday morning, I would be most grateful for any magnet you could design for us.  (no alcohol in the theming please though ) but we like soda/tea.   We leave for WDW on Fri at lunch time.  I cannot believe I didn't think about this part of the cruise sooner.    If anyone can help, I would be ever grateful.  thanks so much.


Hope these help and have a great trip! Need more, let me know.


----------



## stitchlovestink

jordak said:


> Hope these help and have a great trip! Need more, let me know.


AWWWW!!!!
Jordak, thank you so much for such a quick response.  They are adorable and you really made my day by helping me out so quickly!  If I could ask for one more favor, could you do one of the Pirates in the Caribbean w/ mickey hanging under the words dressed as a pirate with our family name which would be 'the Instones'?  thank you ever so much.  You don't know how much I really do appreciate your time and effort.  
Blessings!


----------



## jordak

stitchlovestink said:


> AWWWW!!!!
> Jordak, thank you so much for such a quick response.  They are adorable and you really made my day by helping me out so quickly!  If I could ask for one more favor, could you do one of the Pirates in the Caribbean w/ mickey hanging under the words dressed as a pirate with our family name which would be 'the Instones'?  thank you ever so much.  You don't know how much I really do appreciate your time and effort.
> Blessings!


Forgive me because i have been up all night, but is that a design i have done? Maybe that is one Millie has done. Only one i have with mickey hanging dressed as a pirate is against a map.


----------



## Tinkerkell123

Jordak, thanks so much!!  They are awesome!!


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> Forgive me because i have been up all night, but is that a design i have done? Maybe that is one Millie has done. Only one i have with mickey hanging dressed as a pirate is against a map.



They probably mean one of these..  
Now get some sleep


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I think the life preserver you were wanting is one of mine?
> 
> Here it is.  If not, nevermind.



Thank you so much ! I'm sorry, I didn't see it before. It's going to be a big hit for Josh, and a surprise !!


----------



## stitchlovestink

milliepie said:


> They probably mean one of these..
> Now get some sleep


WOW!!! Milliepie  those are soooo cool!!!
How do I get them to print though?  thanks so very very much!
You are very talented!!!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

jordak said:


> Forgive me because i have been up all night, but is that a design i have done? Maybe that is one Millie has done. Only one i have with mickey hanging dressed as a pirate is against a map.


I thought it was one of yours.  The ones Milliepie did are perfectly fine. 
If you have time though,
I would really love one of the license plates of Woody w/ Tom on it.  DH dressed as Woody for MNSSHP.  He'll think that is so funny!  I'd love one of the road sign too.   And lastly the Castaway Cay times w/  something like "the instone family sets sail for fun and sun"  or however you need to rework the words, not sure on the # of spaces you have to work w/.   
Thank you sooo sooo much!!!!  and if you dont' have time, I'll completely understand.  I am VERY GRATEFUL for what I do have.  
I hope your being up all night was not due to bad circumstances.  take care.
thanks again.


----------



## milliepie

stitchlovestink said:


> WOW!!! Milliepie  those are soooo cool!!!
> How do I get them to print though?  thanks so very very much!
> You are very talented!!!!



Click on the image and it will take you to my 4shared link.  From there you can click the download button and save it to your image files on your computer.  You can then print how you normally print your pics.


----------



## Dream426

Ooooo Millie I love your work and our door is going to be covered.  Can I get the Life Preserver ones:

One with Goofy with Jonathan on it and at the top it says Disney Wonder and at the bottom August 22-26, 2010.

One with Donald with Peggy and the rest the same as above.

One with Mickey with Michael and the rest the same as above.

One with Stitch with Christine and the rest the same as above.

One with Pooh Bear with Gina Marie and the rest the same as above.

One with Minnie with Linda and the rest the same as above.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## milliepie

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Millie...can I please get these designs??? Thank you sooooooooooooo much!
> 
> 1) lilo and stitch dcl (on beach) with "Brett's first cruise March 21-25, 2010"
> 
> 2) sunset wonder--"our first cruise March 21-25, 2010 -Dieselberg family"
> 
> 3) sailorhead mickey heads- each with our names: Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan
> 
> 4) 5 deck chairs-ocean one-Jared, Christina, Bradley, Brett, Nolan--March 21-25, 2010
> 
> 5) life preservers--stitch3-- each with Brad, Brett, Nolan maybe "my first cruise" on top
> and then the mickey and minnie life preserver--jared and Christina (on same one) "our first cruise"
> 
> 6) 5 surfboards #6-- with our names and date
> 
> 
> I know thats ALOT but I really appreciate it. If it's too much, let me know!



Here are the rest.


----------



## milliepie

pjpoohbear said:


> Millipie,
> 
> I love the idea of the life rings with # of cruises.  Can I get two, we will be on the Wonder.
> 
> 1. Goofy, Penny, Cruise #7
> 
> 2. Minnie, Terry, Cruise #5 Can you flip her so that Goofy and minnie will face each other on the door?
> 
> (yes I went on two cruises without my DM, I am a bad daughter.)
> 
> Thank you so much!
> PJ


----------



## milliepie

Dream426 said:


> Ooooo Millie I love your work and our door is going to be covered.  Can I get the Life Preserver ones:
> 
> One with Goofy with Jonathan on it and at the top it says Disney Wonder and at the bottom August 22-26, 2010.
> 
> One with Donald with Peggy and the rest the same as above.
> 
> One with Mickey with Michael and the rest the same as above.
> 
> One with Stitch with Christine and the rest the same as above.
> 
> One with Pooh Bear with Gina Marie and the rest the same as above.
> 
> One with Minnie with Linda and the rest the same as above.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> In organizing my door magnets, I just realized I don't have one for Grand Caymen.  I saved the Cozumel one from your 4 shared site.  If you get a chance, could you whip one up for Grand Cayman for me?  Thank you so much.  This should be my last request for this upcoming cruise.  I have so many.  We will be changing signs everyday.  I couldn't make up my mind.  The boys love to change them.  They still don't know.  I think I'm going to surprise them on Halloween somehow.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Chris and I are a little under the weather.



Hope this one is ok.  I couldn't think of what to do.


----------



## jordak

stitchlovestink said:


> I thought it was one of yours.  The ones Milliepie did are perfectly fine.
> If you have time though,
> I would really love one of the license plates of Woody w/ Tom on it.  DH dressed as Woody for MNSSHP.  He'll think that is so funny!  I'd love one of the road sign too.   And lastly the Castaway Cay times w/  something like "the instone family sets sail for fun and sun"  or however you need to rework the words, not sure on the # of spaces you have to work w/.
> Thank you sooo sooo much!!!!  and if you dont' have time, I'll completely understand.  I am VERY GRATEFUL for what I do have.
> I hope your being up all night was not due to bad circumstances.  take care.
> thanks again.


Thanks for your concern. All is good. Was mainly by choice and to much coffee trying to get some work done. 
Wasn't sure if you wanted just the road sign or the other design i have that has the road sign as part of the design. If this isn't the right one, let me know and i will quickly get you the right one. Not a problem


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Dream426

milliepie said:


>



Thank you sooooo much Millie.


----------



## bonoah

Jordak,

Can I please bug you AGAIN to do 2 license plates for me.  

I am in love with the Finding nemo one with the shark bite taken out of it for my son, Ben, from Virginia.

And since I want that one I should probably get one made for my son 
Josh ;-)  Mickey Mouse - preferably Star Wars or Pirate, but just about anything will do.

Thanks sooo much!

Bonnie


----------



## jordak

bonoah said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can I please bug you AGAIN to do 2 license plates for me.
> 
> I am in love with the Finding nemo one with the shark bite taken out of it for my son, Ben, from Virginia.
> 
> And since I want that one I should probably get one made for my son
> Josh ;-)  Mickey Mouse - preferably Star Wars or Pirate, but just about anything will do.
> 
> Thanks sooo much!
> 
> Bonnie



Sure, no problem


----------



## bevtoy

This is for whoever requested a Grand Caymen graphic





bevtoy said:


>


----------



## pjpoohbear

milliepie said:


>



Thank you so much!!!  We leave on Saturday at 9:30am, have pedis scheduled for 10am then we hit the road, and I haven't even opened the suitcase, eek!

{k


----------



## Sand

jordak said:


> Would you mind if i grab a couple of these? Might work them into a new project. Thanks



Go for it! The boarding passes with Capt Mickey are TeLynn's, a DISigner that I believe has not returned to DISboards in some time.


----------



## bonoah

PERFECT - THEY ARE AWESOME.

Thanks sooo much!




jordak said:


> Sure, no problem


----------



## jordak

something new


----------



## bevtoy

Loving this!





jordak said:


> something new


----------



## jordak

For LouiseC

Here is your requests. I changed the Palo on the to do list but i really had no idea what to use as a replacement. If you have something better feel free to let me know and i will change it.


----------



## big jack 2002

You have hit it again!!!  Wow!!  Your Bulletin Board is great!!
Barbara


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> something new



You have done it again.......great job. Do you have a blank one?
My dates are next year. 

Can't wait to see what you are holding out to put on your door


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> You have done it again.......great job. Do you have a blank one?
> My dates are next year.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you are holding out to put on your door


Thanks. I have this setup so i can change out the months for the year 2010 just in case this one was requested. Would you like me to do one for you?


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Thanks. I have this setup so i can change out the months for the year 2010 just in case this one was requested. Would you like me to do one for you?



Yes, please.
June 4, 2010 Wonder
Hines Family & one for Hodges Family
& on the to do list make #3 Taking pictures (we're not doing Palo)

Also guess I better buy some more magnet paper.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Yes, please.
> June 4, 2010 Wonder
> Hines Family & one for Hodges Family
> & on the to do list make #3 Taking pictures (we're not doing Palo)
> 
> Also guess I better buy some more magnet paper.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Boy that was fast. Have both & again thank you.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

OHHHHH I love the new one!! Jordak, do you mind making me one?

Dieselberg family
March 21-25, 2010
Sunman, Indiana
Wonder


Thank you SOOO much!!!


----------



## gydell

jordak said:


> something new



WOW! Can I have this with the names being changed to Gydell and Sharon(no last names). We're on this same cruise.


----------



## sunstress

I've just spent an hour or so scrolling through this thread and looking at all of your fantastic work. Your creativity and generosity are amazing! I'm glad that you'll be going on a cruise yourself soon so you can relax!

I was hoping you could make us a couple of license plates for our first Disney cruise. I'm not quite sure how to describe them exactly, but could you combine just the Goofy from your "Mickey and Goofy" plate with a faint DCL logo? Also, if they could be "mirror images" of each other (flipped so Goofy is on the left of one, and the right of the other, if that makes sense). Both are for January 2010, and we're from Washington state. The names are SUNNY and WIL. 
(Oh, here's what I mean -- I knew I'd seen one you did earlier: http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ets/Fixed plates/?action=view&current=Dad.jpg)

Also, could you please make one of the "mickey and friends" plates that reads "CONGRATULATIONS", with January 2010 as the date and Florida as the state.

Finally, I'd also love the DCL logo plate that reads "1ST CRUISE", with January 2010 as the date and Florida as the state. 

There's no hurry at all -- we don't sail until January! 

Thank you in advance for your help!
Best,
Sunny


----------



## CastawayChar

i love it.....can I have one too with Ewing......December 12 - 19......Magic.....Western.   Your wonderful!  Thanks



jordak said:


> something new


----------



## shannonetherton

Jordak can I please have one of the bulletin boards?  We are telling our daughter about our christmas cruise on November 18th and I think this is a perfect way to tell her!!!  I really appreciate it!!

The Etherton Family 
The Disney Magic
December 19-26 2009
Suwanee, GA 

Maybe Celebrate Christmas at Castaway Cay instead of Palo!!!  

THANK YOU!!!!
Shannon


----------



## GoofyTraci

Jordak,

Can I pls have the bulletin board. Even though I am leaving in a couple of days and my husband is going to kill me if I print anymore.

But I really like it. Disney Magic Nov 7-14 Ferguson-Fields Family. And Nov 11th is my sons birthday. Can you do something for that. His name is Nathan turning 10. Katy Texas

Thank you so much!!


----------



## bevtoy

THis is an addiction 




GoofyTraci said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can I pls have the bulletin board. Even though I am leaving in a couple of days and my husband is going to kill me if I print anymore.
> 
> But I really like it. Disney Magic Nov 7-14 Ferguson-Fields Family. And Nov 11th is my sons birthday. Can you do something for that. His name is Nathan turning 10. Katy Texas
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## FrazzledDad

CastawayChar said:


> i love it.....can I have one too with Ewing......December 12 - 19......Magic.....Western.   Your wonderful!  Thanks



God, it's too good to pass up... Could we have one too!!!!!

Haskell Family New York .... February 20-27, 2010... Magic... Western  could you add in Grandpa and Nana into somehow???  Thanks again, as usual!!!


----------



## Dream426

milliepie said:


>




Hey Millie.  Sorry to bother you again but are you able to post these again but bigger because when I print them out they are blurry for some reason.  Thank you!


----------



## jordak

mommyofthreeboys said:


> OHHHHH I love the new one!! Jordak, do you mind making me one?
> 
> Dieselberg family
> March 21-25, 2010
> Sunman, Indiana
> Wonder
> 
> 
> Thank you SOOO much!!!



Your welcome


----------



## jordak

gydell said:


> WOW! Can I have this with the names being changed to Gydell and Sharon(no last names). We're on this same cruise.


Here you go. Our cruise is really creeping up fast. I can't wait!


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> i love it.....can I have one too with Ewing......December 12 - 19......Magic.....Western.   Your wonderful!  Thanks



Sure, here you go


----------



## jordak

shannonetherton said:


> Jordak can I please have one of the bulletin boards?  We are telling our daughter about our christmas cruise on November 18th and I think this is a perfect way to tell her!!!  I really appreciate it!!
> 
> The Etherton Family
> The Disney Magic
> December 19-26 2009
> Suwanee, GA
> 
> Maybe Celebrate Christmas at Castaway Cay instead of Palo!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> Shannon



Your welcome. Jealous of your dates. That would be so much fun.


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can I pls have the bulletin board. Even though I am leaving in a couple of days and my husband is going to kill me if I print anymore.
> 
> But I really like it. Disney Magic Nov 7-14 Ferguson-Fields Family. And Nov 11th is my sons birthday. Can you do something for that. His name is Nathan turning 10. Katy Texas
> 
> Thank you so much!!



 Half the fun of a vacation is the planning or other wise the waiting would drive me crazy.


----------



## jordak

For LouiseC

Here is your updated magnet. I had to redo it, so it might not look exactly the same but i like the wine addition.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

GA

Could you do a license plate with Jessica Rabbit.. for my DH


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Dream426 said:


> Hey Millie.  Sorry to bother you again but are you able to post these again but bigger because when I print them out they are blurry for some reason.  Thank you!



Did you save them from this page or did you go to the 4 Shared link and download it from there?


----------



## jordak

FrazzledDad said:


> God, it's too good to pass up... Could we have one too!!!!!
> 
> Haskell Family New York .... February 20-27, 2010... Magic... Western  could you add in Grandpa and Nana into somehow???  Thanks again, as usual!!!


No problem. I am working on it now and not sure where i should add Grandpa and Nana. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> Hope this one is ok.  I couldn't think of what to do.



Millie-

This is perfect. It would have been fine to change the Cozumel to Grand Cayman.  Thank you for this, it's beautiful



jordak said:


>






jordak said:


> something new



Jordak-

I was supposed to be done with my magnets.  I was gonna stop after the Grand Cayman one Millie did for me.  I guess that's not going to happen because another new disign i can't pass up.

Can I get the Woody with Chris on it.  He's starting to get into Toy Story and Woody more now.

The Bulletin Board: The Leitz Family ,Treasure Island,FL Disney Magic, November 14-21, 2009.  November 20th is my birthday, so if you could squeeze that it.

Thank you so much.  My DH is going to freak when he sees all the magnets I have. Oh well


----------



## gydell

jordak said:


> Here you go. Our cruise is really creeping up fast. I can't wait!



Thank you!!! Now get busy and make some for your door!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Jordak....

Thank you so much for the bulletin disign. It's great. Going to print it up tonight. Thank you for the little extras about Nathan's birthday!!

I will post pictures when I get back.


----------



## jordak

LITTLEKID58 said:


> GA
> 
> Could you do a license plate with Jessica Rabbit.. for my DH



Sure, did you want a name on it?


----------



## Dream426

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Did you save them from this page or did you go to the 4 Shared link and download it from there?



I saved it from this page.  I see the 4 shared link.  Let me try that.  Thank you!


----------



## Dream426

Dream426 said:


> I saved it from this page.  I see the 4 shared link.  Let me try that.  Thank you!



Thank you mommyofthreeboys.  It worked.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Dream426 said:


> Thank you mommyofthreeboys.  It worked.



No problem!!


----------



## FrazzledDad

jordak said:


> No problem. I am working on it now and not sure where i should add Grandpa and Nana. Any suggestions? Thanks.



Maybe on the To Do list???


----------



## jordak

sunstress said:


> I've just spent an hour or so scrolling through this thread and looking at all of your fantastic work. Your creativity and generosity are amazing! I'm glad that you'll be going on a cruise yourself soon so you can relax!
> 
> I was hoping you could make us a couple of license plates for our first Disney cruise. I'm not quite sure how to describe them exactly, but could you combine just the Goofy from your "Mickey and Goofy" plate with a faint DCL logo? Also, if they could be "mirror images" of each other (flipped so Goofy is on the left of one, and the right of the other, if that makes sense). Both are for January 2010, and we're from Washington state. The names are SUNNY and WIL.
> (Oh, here's what I mean -- I knew I'd seen one you did earlier: http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ets/Fixed plates/?action=view&current=Dad.jpg)
> 
> Also, could you please make one of the "mickey and friends" plates that reads "CONGRATULATIONS", with January 2010 as the date and Florida as the state.
> 
> Finally, I'd also love the DCL logo plate that reads "1ST CRUISE", with January 2010 as the date and Florida as the state.
> 
> There's no hurry at all -- we don't sail until January!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> Best,
> Sunny


Here you go. The Mickey and friends is a hard one to read with all the colors. If you prefer a different color than white let me know.


----------



## sunstress

jordak said:


> Here you go. The Mickey and friends is a hard one to read with all the colors. If you prefer a different color than white let me know.



Jordak, they're fantastic and even better than I imagined. Thank you so much for doing thes! I hope you have a wonderful cruise yourself!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

jordak said:


> Sure, did you want a name on it?




Thanks so much for doing this for us

Camilo  
The Flechas Family


----------



## jordak

FrazzledDad said:


> Maybe on the To Do list???



Any changes, let me know


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> This is perfect. It would have been fine to change the Cozumel to Grand Cayman.  Thank you for this, it's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordak-
> 
> I was supposed to be done with my magnets.  I was gonna stop after the Grand Cayman one Millie did for me.  I guess that's not going to happen because another new disign i can't pass up.
> 
> Can I get the Woody with Chris on it.  He's starting to get into Toy Story and Woody more now.
> 
> The Bulletin Board: The Leitz Family ,Treasure Island,FL Disney Magic, November 14-21, 2009.  November 20th is my birthday, so if you could squeeze that it.
> 
> Thank you so much.  My DH is going to freak when he sees all the magnets I have. Oh well



Here you go. Have a great trip and birthday!


----------



## jordak

LITTLEKID58 said:


> GA
> 
> Could you do a license plate with Jessica Rabbit.. for my DH



If you want a more cartoony version, let me know.


----------



## FrazzledDad

jordak said:


> Any changes, let me know



Thx, Jordak.  It's great!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

My Husband said this is perfect.. txs so much


----------



## Tinkerbell 99 Mom

Could I request a journal page

Magic Turkey Cruise

November 21 - 28, 2009

Turkeys Sail the Magic

Many Thanks

Wendy


----------



## jordak

Tinkerbell 99 Mom said:


> Could I request a journal page
> 
> Magic Turkey Cruise
> 
> November 21 - 28, 2009
> 
> Turkeys Sail the Magic
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Wendy


Here you go


----------



## CastawayChar

Thanks so much for the bulletin board.  Since it is just my husband and me I guess it would be better with our names instead of family.   Tom and Charlette Ewing. Florida   Thanks   Could I also have the journal page.   Tom and Charlette Ewing.......December 12-19  ......Magic......Western     
Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell 99 Mom

Many Thanks for the Disign....

Really love your work.

wendy


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> Thanks so much for the bulletin board.  Since it is just my husband and me I guess it would be better with our names instead of family.   Tom and Charlette Ewing. Leesburg, Florida   Thanks   Could I also have the journal page.   Tom and Charlette Ewing.......December 12-19  ......Magic......Western
> Thanks


Easy fix


----------



## CastawayChar

That was quick.    But can you delete Western and just put Florida.   I meant we were on the western cruise .   I'm sorry!    Thanks Again.


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> That was quick.    But can you delete Western  before Leesburg.   I meant we were on the western cruise.   I'm sorry!    Thanks Again.


No problem. I updated the journal too.


----------



## tinkmom2

Hiya, 
Can you make one of the journal ones for me? Our cruise is November 19th and we are the Franks Family. 
Thanks
Christine


----------



## jordak

tinkmom2 said:


> Hiya,
> Can you make one of the journal ones for me? Our cruise is November 19th and we are the Franks Family.
> Thanks
> Christine



Sure, have a nice vacation!


----------



## CastawayChar

Would you please take the Leesburg off.   I think I would like just Florida spelled out.    Thanks.



jordak said:


> No problem. I updated the journal too.


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> Would you please take the Leesburg off.   I think I would like just Florida spelled out.    Thanks.


----------



## CastawayChar

Thank you so much.   Your work is just amazing!  It is so nice of you to do all this.    (if you want you can delete the others since i won't be using them).   Thanks again and have a wonderful holiday.    I have a christmas picture of the characters that was given to us  at the christmas dinners they use to have.   Probably back around 1996.  If you would like it i would be glad to send it but i don't know how.  It has mickey, minnie, goofy, donald, pluto and chip and dale.  All in a sleigh and dressed up for christmas.


----------



## teenie

You are amazingly talented!!  Would you mind making us a few signs??  We are the Oukrop and Knoop family from Jeffersonville, Indiana and we would love a bulletin board, journal and 2 license plates (Oukrop with disney pirates and Knoop with Nemo) for our upcoming 3-day cruise on the Wonder November 12-15.  Thank you so much!

Teenie


----------



## elmo2200

teenie - Hey we are on the same cruise!!!  Not sure I've seen you on the cruise meet... You are welcome to join us, just use the cruise meet page and click on "ahoy November 12th, 2009 cruisers". (Sorry, I don't know how to post links yet...) See ya onboard!!


----------



## teenie

Cool!!  I will check that page out!  We are so ready for our vacation to begin.


----------



## jordak

teenie said:


> You are amazingly talented!!  Would you mind making us a few signs??  We are the Oukrop and Knoop family from Jeffersonville, Indiana and we would love a bulletin board, journal and 2 license plates (Oukrop with disney pirates and Knoop with Nemo) for our upcoming 3-day cruise on the Wonder November 12-15.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Teenie


Here are your requests. I hope i got the license plates right but if they are wrong let me know and i will get them right.


----------



## jordak

CastawayChar said:


> Thank you so much.   Your work is just amazing!  It is so nice of you to do all this.    (if you want you can delete the others since i won't be using them).   Thanks again and have a wonderful holiday.    I have a christmas picture of the characters that was given to us  at the christmas dinners they use to have.   Probably back around 1996.  If you would like it i would be glad to send it but i don't know how.  It has mickey, minnie, goofy, donald, pluto and chip and dale.  All in a sleigh and dressed up for christmas.


If you have a scan of it i will gladly take it. I can PM you my email if you want to send it that way. If not, no problem and thanks for the offer.


----------



## momtostitchandbuzz

Hi jordak, 

I was wondering if we could get the jedi Mickey license plate with Austin on it, and the Micley and friends license plate with Blake on it. Thanks!!


----------



## teenie

Thanks Jordak!  They are perfect!!


----------



## CastawayChar

Jordak.....I do have a scan and would be happy to email it to you.   I will send it as soon as I get your PM.    I'm sure you are always looking for something different and I thought it would be great for Christmas.



jordak said:


> If you have a scan of it i will gladly take it. I can PM you my email if you want to send it that way. If not, no problem and thanks for the offer.


----------



## jordak

momtostitchandbuzz said:


> Hi jordak,
> 
> I was wondering if we could get the jedi Mickey license plate with Austin on it, and the Micley and friends license plate with Blake on it. Thanks!!



Here you go. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## bigturkey12

bigturkey12 said:


> this is exactly what i meant
> thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!
> they are gorgeous
> joanne



everyone thinks these are so nice thanks again


----------



## bigturkey12

milliepie said:


> I have this saved individual too if you decide you want it alone.



this is great thanks so much


----------



## bigturkey12

bigturkey12 said:


> this is great thanks so much


hi millipie
i saved this on my computer so i could gradually buy magnetic paper
to print it out on . now when i go to the file the image has been removed
could you put it on new again for me i will save it and print them all out right away so i wont have to bother you again. i didnt realize this could happen or i would have done it right away. i apologize for the inconvience. thanks joanne  and josh


----------



## milliepie

bigturkey12 said:


> hi millipie
> i saved this on my computer so i could gradually buy magnetic paper
> to print it out on . now when i go to the file the image has been removed
> could you put it on new again for me i will save it and print them all out right away so i wont have to bother you again. i didnt realize this could happen or i would have done it right away. i apologize for the inconvience. thanks joanne  and josh



Hmm, not sure what happened.  Here it is again.  The thumbnail will take you to my 4shared files and you can download it from there.


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie.....I posted back on #848 but I wanted to ask when you do the sand snowman for me would you do it with and without the santa hat.   Thank you so much.    Charlette........Tom........2009..........Merry Christmas.


----------



## DisneyDarling

Love the designs everyone is posting and doing for people! Keep up the great work!


----------



## bigturkey12

milliepie said:


> Hmm, not sure what happened.  Here it is again.  The thumbnail will take you to my 4shared files and you can download it from there.



i was able to print them off thanks so much
in your 4shared files you have journal pages which i have printed off
could you make 2 for me 
at the very bottom there is a tortola could you change that to st maarten
at the top the 3rd one from the left with captain mickey white suit gold trim
could you add Joanne and Josh King Disney Magic Feb 27- Mar 6 2010
I would like to use this for my front page. thanks so much 

p.s josh wanted me to ask you for the "were on our way to disney world plane one" it is in requests filled. could you put "1st mother & son trip"

p.s. josh wanted me to ask you for the "were on our way to disney world plane one it is in requests filled. could you put "first mother&son trip"


----------



## shannonetherton

Thank you so much!!  this is perfect!!
Shannon Etherton


----------



## VLee

Jordak

You made two really great ones for me last weekend, which I have completed.  I still have a little room on my door.  Just love the calendar one and the license plates and I forgot it is my daughter's anniversary.  When you have time this week, could you make me a few more?

1.  Calendar  Name:  The Bayou Pirates
                             Monroe, Louisiana
     Magic - November 14- 21  -- please also circle Nov 14 on calendar
    Things to do:  Castaway Cay
                        Swim with Dolphins
                        Eat Mickey Bars
                        Pirates' Party
                        Send postcard to AbbyeClaire
                        Eat at Palo's
                        Celebrate Anniversary #3

2. License Plate - Grumpy Donald   - BRANT
3. License Plate - Tink & Fairies -     HOLLYE
4. Happy Anniversary with car on road -  MAGIC  2009  3 Years
5. Road Sign - Laneaux  2009

Thanks so much!!!!!! This should finish us up!

Vickye


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Tikihula

milliepie said:


>



Dear Milliepie,

Would it be possible to get one of these made as a door sign with Happy Birthday Julie on it?  We're celebrating a birthday during our cruise and I had forgotten all about it!  
Thank you so very much!


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Jordak
> 
> You made two really great ones for me last weekend, which I have completed.  I still have a little room on my door.  Just love the calendar one and the license plates and I forgot it is my daughter's anniversary.  When you have time this week, could you make me a few more?
> 
> 1.  Calendar  Name:  The Bayou Pirates
> Monroe, Louisiana
> Magic - November 14- 21  -- please also circle Nov 14 on calendar
> Things to do:  Castaway Cay
> Swim with Dolphins
> Eat Mickey Bars
> Pirates' Party
> Send postcard to AbbyeClaire
> Eat at Palo's
> Celebrate Anniversary #3
> 
> 2. License Plate - Grumpy Donald   - BRANT
> 3. License Plate - Tink & Fairies -     HOLLYE
> 4. Happy Anniversary with car on road -  MAGIC  2009  3 Years
> 5. Road Sign - Laneaux  2009
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!! This should finish us up!
> 
> Vickye



Here you go. Not sure if i got the sign layout right. If not let me know and i can fix it.


----------



## VLee

Jordak:

The above are really great!  Thanks so much... this should complete our door.  You do a wonderful job on these for everyone.

Vickye


----------



## VLee

VLee said:


> Jordak:
> 
> The above are really great!  Thanks so much... this should complete our door.  You do a wonderful job on these for everyone.
> 
> Vickye



Jordak:

When I saved these and went to print, they are really small and I don't really have a program to resize without 'blurring' the image.  Is there any way you could send them again larger.
Thanks,

Vickye


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Jordak:
> 
> When I saved these and went to print, they are really small and I don't really have a program to resize without 'blurring' the image.  Is there any way you could send them again larger.
> Thanks,
> 
> Vickye



I think your saving them as thumbnails. Click on the image to open them up in photobucket, then click the image again to get the full size. Now save them and you should be fine. If you are still having troubles, i will repost them.


----------



## VLee

Never mind the above request, Jordak.  I figured out how to save it in a higher resolution from the photobucket site.  Thanks.....

Vickye


----------



## VLee

Jordak:

I guess I just thought I was through.  The two license plates turned out so cute; I already printed them, and ready to laminate them for magnets.

Could you please make a few more plates when you have time?

1.  Dory & Nemo -  Jennifer

2. Crush -    Josh

3.  Ariel (large one)  AbbyeClaire  (or just Abbye if you don't have room)

4. Castaway Beach 2009 -  Laneaux

Thanks and I promise this is all!!!!!

Vickye


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Jordak:
> 
> I guess I just thought I was through.  The two license plates turned out so cute; I already printed them, and ready to laminate them for magnets.
> 
> Could you please make a few more plates when you have time?
> 
> 1.  Dory & Nemo -  Jennifer
> 
> 2. Crush -    Josh
> 
> 3.  Ariel (large one)  AbbyeClaire  (or just Abbye if you don't have room)
> 
> 4. Castaway Beach 2009 -  Laneaux
> 
> Thanks and I promise this is all!!!!!
> 
> Vickye



No problem. It's a boring Sunday night. Gives me something to do.


----------



## VLee

Thanks again, Jordak!

I will finish these up tonight and they all look great.  My daughter is going to be so surprised.  I even personalized the calendar a little more by adding some miniature photographs of her family (pasted on before I laminated it for door magnet) and it turned out wonderful.

Vickye


----------



## HallsofVA

I've been trying to work on a graphic for our cruise and I'm not thrilled with how it's turning out.  I'm trying to make something for our t-shirts.  But this can show you what I'm thinking and where I'm heading with it, and hopefully someone can give me some suggestions.  I'd be glad to email someone the photoshop elements file that has all the individual layers if desired (I have no idea how to post it here.)

I'd love to find a way to darken up the palm fronds since they are yellowing in this picture.  And maybe enhance the water and sky a bit to make it pop more.  I even thought about adding some Mickey Ears to Perry's parachute, but wasn't sure if that was too much!  I was also trying to think of some ways to make it more holiday-ish.  I have some pictures of the wreaths on Castaway Cay and thought about trying to work one of those in on the barrell or something.  I'm really struggling with how to work in the text, both the quote and the info about the cruise itself.

I appreciate any help or suggestions anyone may have!  Please PM or email me if you want me to send you the photoshop file.  Thanks!!

Cathleen


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> I've been trying to work on a graphic for our cruise and I'm not thrilled with how it's turning out.  I'm trying to make something for our t-shirts.  But this can show you what I'm thinking and where I'm heading with it, and hopefully someone can give me some suggestions.  I'd be glad to email someone the photoshop elements file that has all the individual layers if desired (I have no idea how to post it here.)
> 
> I'd love to find a way to darken up the palm fronds since they are yellowing in this picture.  And maybe enhance the water and sky a bit to make it pop more.  I even thought about adding some Mickey Ears to Perry's parachute, but wasn't sure if that was too much!  I was also trying to think of some ways to make it more holiday-ish.  I have some pictures of the wreaths on Castaway Cay and thought about trying to work one of those in on the barrell or something.  I'm really struggling with how to work in the text, both the quote and the info about the cruise itself.
> 
> I appreciate any help or suggestions anyone may have!  Please PM or email me if you want me to send you the photoshop file.  Thanks!!
> 
> Cathleen


I can play with it if you want. I will PM you my email.


----------



## bevtoy

Would these help?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I tried to adjust the palm tree palm colors.  It is difficult to grab just that area.  I think it may be easier to transfer the graphics to one of the other pictures. However, I'm amateur compared to our great DIS'igners.  I could re-write the words, and place the grapics if you have them.


----------



## actnkidz

JordaK,

Can I get a bulletin board made up,  

Calendar Name: The Hall Family
Porter Ranch, CA
Magic - November 14- 21 -- please also circle Nov 14 on calendar
Things to do: 
Massage at Castaway Cay
Eat at Palo's
Swim with the Dolphins
Meet up with the Characters
Watch the Fireworks
RELAX!!!!

Can I also get:
2. Pirate Mickey Plate that says "AARGH"
3.Crush plate that says "IT ROCKS"
4. Castaway Cay 2009 plate that says "RELAX"
5. HDR Ship plate that says "ITS MAGIC"

Thanks so much your work is awesome!


----------



## jordak

actnkidz said:


> JordaK,
> 
> Can I get a bulletin board made up,
> 
> Calendar Name: The Hall Family
> Porter Ranch, CA
> Magic - November 14- 21 -- please also circle Nov 14 on calendar
> Things to do:
> Massage at Castaway Cay
> Eat at Palo's
> Swim with the Dolphins
> Meet up with the Characters
> Watch the Fireworks
> RELAX!!!!
> 
> Can I also get:
> 2. Pirate Mickey Plate that says "AARGH"
> 3.Crush plate that says "IT ROCKS"
> 4. Castaway Cay 2009 plate that says "RELAX"
> 5. HDR Ship plate that says "ITS MAGIC"
> 
> Thanks so much your work is awesome!


Here you go. Have a nice trip!!


----------



## jordak

VLee said:


> Thanks again, Jordak!
> 
> I will finish these up tonight and they all look great.  My daughter is going to be so surprised.  I even personalized the calendar a little more by adding some miniature photographs of her family (pasted on before I laminated it for door magnet) and it turned out wonderful.
> 
> Vickye



Cool idea! Quick question for you because i haven't printed my magnets yet. Are you laminating magnet paper and if so how does it look? I am planning on mostly using card stock then laminating and i have some sheets of magnetic paper for the rest. Thought about laminating them, but didn't know if i should. Thanks.


----------



## actnkidz

Thank you so much ! They are awesome can't wait to print them out!

Katie


----------



## actnkidz

Thank you so much ! They are awesome can't wait to print them out!

Katie


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you make the calendar/bulletin board for us, too? 
It is the Smith Family, Akron, OH
The Magic-- November 14-21 with the 14th circled
and our things to do are:
1. Relax with our family
2. Stingrays at Castaway Cay
3. Dinner at Palo
4. Watch the fireworks
5. See the shows
6. Walk the track on Deck 4 so we can
7. Eat Mickey Bars

Thanks so much!!
Barbara


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you make the calendar/bulletin board for us, too?
> It is the Smith Family, Akron, OH
> The Magic-- November 14-21 with the 14th circled
> and our things to do are:
> 1. Relax with our family
> 2. Stingrays at Castaway Cay
> 3. Dinner at Palo
> 4. Watch the fireworks
> 5. See the shows
> 6. Walk the track on Deck 4 so we can
> 7. Eat Mickey Bars
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Barbara


Sure


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you!!  Thank you!!
Barbara


----------



## yencuong

CastawayChar said:


> I love the stamp......could I get one for the December 12 Western.   Thanks



Hi, would you please create the Magic Wester stamp for me also?  We will be sailing 1/09/2010.  If you can put in somewhere, The Nguyen Family that will be great.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I was playing with effects, here's the white one:


----------



## jordak

yencuong said:


> Hi, would you please create the Magic Wester stamp for me also?  We will be sailing 1/09/2010.  If you can put in somewhere, The Nguyen Family that will be great.  Thank you very much.



Here you go


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here's the black one:


----------



## bevtoy

It almost looks like its lit up for Christmas Scooby.




Scooby3x1y said:


> Here's the black one:


----------



## jordak

For LouiseC

Here is one of your requests. I don't have any of them playing the sports you requested, but i do have them tossing a beach ball around if that would interest you.


----------



## Ashansen

Jordak...you really need to STOP posting all these cute things!  

Could I please have you make up two Mickey Mouse stamps?

Cruise is November 25-29, 2009 on the Wonder.  We're going from PC to Nassau to Castaway Cay back to PC.  

Family #1:  Hansen Family

Family #2:  Cox Family


Again, if you don't have time, no worries!  

Thanks!

Ashley


----------



## HallsofVA

You made this up for me.  Is it possible you could replace the Candace with a more cheerful one?  Even just turning her frown into a smile would help, though her body language is grumpy as well.  My DD is 3 (almost) and doesn't understand why she's so grumpy!  I don't know if you have a happier one or not.  I've attached below the one that I used to grab the image that I put into my shirt design.  (If you can tell me how to save a layer in photoshop elements I can try giving you the image I've already extracted.)  Thanks!

Cathleen


----------



## robind

jordak said:


> I think i got them alright. Really like the Donald plate.



Hi Jordak,
I just found this tread, these license plates are too cute.  Could you possibly do two for me, both from Virginia

the mad donald w/ GIN
doopey w/ ROBIN

Thanks so much.


----------



## gilmore

bevtoy said:


> "Sigh"  I just love these stamps


I'm completely new to this.  First time cruiser, my DH and me, Wonder Feb. 7 - 4 night cruise.  This was a surprise trip from him to me.  Completely out of the blue!  Would LOVE  to have something with that stamp of Minnie giving Mickey a kiss.  Do we just request something and you will just work it up???  How exactly does this work? The pics on here are AMAZING.  If you CAN do anything with that stamp, our names are Rick and Angie.


----------



## jrg

Jordak, I am so sorry to ask you this; I recieved an email today saying that we got a cabin upgrade. You did 2 journals for me they are on  on page 47 number 701. the name is Gindhart.  If possible would you be able to change the cabin numbers. !st cruise is cabin 8068 and 3rd cruise is 8070. I know that you are busy so if you can't it's really no big deal. Thank you.
Jim


----------



## jordak

Ashansen said:


> Jordak...you really need to STOP posting all these cute things!
> 
> Could I please have you make up two Mickey Mouse stamps?
> 
> Cruise is November 25-29, 2009 on the Wonder.  We're going from PC to Nassau to Castaway Cay back to PC.
> 
> Family #1:  Hansen Family
> 
> Family #2:  Cox Family
> 
> 
> Again, if you don't have time, no worries!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ashley



Here you go


----------



## jordak

robind said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I just found this tread, these license plates are too cute.  Could you possibly do two for me, both from Virginia
> 
> the mad donald w/ GIN
> doopey w/ ROBIN
> 
> Thanks so much.


Your welcome


----------



## jordak

gilmore said:


> I'm completely new to this.  First time cruiser, my DH and me, Wonder Feb. 7 - 4 night cruise.  This was a surprise trip from him to me.  Completely out of the blue!  Would LOVE  to have something with that stamp of Minnie giving Mickey a kiss.  Do we just request something and you will just work it up???  How exactly does this work? The pics on here are AMAZING.  If you CAN do anything with that stamp, our names are Rick and Angie.


Something like this work for you?


----------



## jordak

jrg said:


> Jordak, I am so sorry to ask you this; I recieved an email today saying that we got a cabin upgrade. You did 2 journals for me they are on  on page 47 number 701. the name is Gindhart.  If possible would you be able to change the cabin numbers. !st cruise is cabin 8068 and 3rd cruise is 8070. I know that you are busy so if you can't it's really no big deal. Thank you.
> Jim


Not a problem, very easy fix


----------



## Ashansen

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thanks Jordak!  You're the best!  (do you ever sleep??!)


----------



## jordak

Ashansen said:


> Thanks Jordak!  You're the best!  (do you ever sleep??!)


 not really.


----------



## yencuong

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## fluvannaj

Milliepie,

looking thru your great designs this one if you have time.






  This santa with The Josephsons on the face, December 5-12,2009 on right ear, Tortola-St.Thomas-Castaway Cay on left ear.

Thanks alot!!

Fluvanna


----------



## fluvannaj

Jordak,

I'd love to have license plates for my door all with DEC in the sticker corner, and North Carolina if there is a place you normally put the state (maybe replace the DCL logo in upper right corner with a NC?)

Disney Fairies plate with "Jessica" 






Do you have this Crush with a Castaway Cay or just the Magic with waves instead of bridge on it?  Would like that one with "Fluvanna"






This one Mike W. with "Jerry"







Thanks alot!!

Fluvanna


----------



## yencuong

jordak said:


> Jordak, would you please also create one of this (post #944) for me with kids tossing a beach ball and wording of 'Life doesn't gets much better than this' or something similiar?  Thank you again.


----------



## jordak

fluvannaj said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I'd love to have license plates for my door all with DEC in the sticker corner, and North Carolina if there is a place you normally put the state (maybe replace the DCL logo in upper right corner with a NC?)
> 
> Disney Fairies plate with "Jessica"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this Crush with a Castaway Cay or just the Magic with waves instead of bridge on it?  Would like that one with "Fluvanna"
> 
> 
> 
> This one Mike W. with "Jerry"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot!!
> 
> Fluvanna



Here you go


----------



## jordak

yencuong said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordak, would you please also create one of this (post #944) for me with kids tossing a beach ball and wording of 'Life doesn't gets much better than this' or something similiar?  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem
Click to expand...


----------



## fluvannaj

Jordak,

Those are great!  Made my whole crew smile.

Thanks so much!  

Fluvanna


----------



## HallsofVA

Jordak - One of our friends just decided to cruise with us in December.  It'll be her first cruise and I want to make some magnets for her.  I want to get a 1st cruise plate with Dec 2009 on it. She's from Florida if you want to add that to the bottom, thought I'd probably prefer it if you could add "Western Caribbean" or the WC ports across the bottom.

I also want to get her a plate with her name on it.  Her name is "Michele" (note only 1 "L").  I asked for her favorite Disney character and she responded Puss n Boots (from Shrek) who I'm not sure is a Disney character, but she said she doesn't hate anyone.  Can you pick your favorite plate design and make it for her, also with Dec 2009 on it if possible?  Thanks!

Cathleen


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Jordak - One of our friends just decided to cruise with us in December.  It'll be her first cruise and I want to make some magnets for her.  I want to get a 1st cruise plate with Dec 2009 on it. She's from Florida if you want to add that to the bottom, thought I'd probably prefer it if you could add "Western Caribbean" or the WC ports across the bottom.
> 
> I also want to get her a plate with her name on it.  Her name is "Michele" (note only 1 "L").  I asked for her favorite Disney character and she responded Puss n Boots (from Shrek) who I'm not sure is a Disney character, but she said she doesn't hate anyone.  Can you pick your favorite plate design and make it for her, also with Dec 2009 on it if possible?  Thanks!
> 
> Cathleen


I really don't have a favorite, so i just made up three for you or her to choose from.


----------



## robind

jordak said:


> Your welcome



Thanks so much, they look great !!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Our roll-call group needs a logo for our t-shirts and door magnets.

When you have time :

sorcerer mickey porthole

Mickey's Magical Castaways
Feb 27, 2010
Disney Magic
Eastern Caribbean

I hope I've requested this on the right thread.

Thank you very much !!


----------



## jrg

Jordak,
 If you can, would you  do the license plate 2009 sunset, month of November and The Gindharts. Also, the DCL insignia plate with no month and the names Jim, Susan, James, and Rachel and please put New Jersey on bottom of plate...Thank you very much.

Jim


----------



## jordak

jrg said:


> Jordak,
> If you can, would you  do the license plate 2009 sunset, month of November and The Gindharts. Also, the DCL insignia plate with no month and the names Jim, Susan, James, and Rachel and please put New Jersey on bottom of plate...Thank you very much.
> 
> Jim


sure. I hope i got this request right. Wasn't sure if you wanted one plate with four names or four plates. If i am wrong, let me know


----------



## jordak

Another new one. Also have a Magic available if anybody is interested.


----------



## momof2minnies

Jordak,
Could you do 2 journals for me?

Magic Nov 28th-Dec.5th 2009

rooms 7100 and 7102, 2nd Disney cruise

In 7102- Mike, Linda, Amanda and Arynn

In 7100- George, Joyce and John

Thanks Linda

If I can figure this out I may ask for others, Thank you.


----------



## wmdoucet

Hi everyone, 

We're leaving Saturday, Nov 7th to sail on the Magic.  It's our second cruise and my husband and I are bringing our two young sons and my father.  My husband is in the Canadian military, but we're currently posted on exchance to Fort McPherson, Gerogia, where he's working for the US Army.

We're going to be marking Remembrance (Veteran's Day) on the cruise - it's November 11th.  I'd love to have some magnet graphics for our door to honour my husbands military service, as well as our grandfather's service.  

This is a very important holiday for us and I can't find anything.  Do you know of any miltiary or veteran themed graphics out there?  Would anyone be willing to design one?  I need the graphics by Friday evening!!!  Short notice but I just can't find anything online.

Thanks for your help

Wendy


----------



## DisneyDarling

tjbaggott

Would you please make one of these Mickey announcements for me? It would be the perfect way to surprise my children Christmas morning.

It should say:
Kyle, Gabrielle & Shaye

Disney Magic

January 2nd - 9th 2010

If you could, please add small at the bottom: We leave for Disney World in 5 days!

Thank you SO much!


----------



## GoofyTraci

wmdoucet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're leaving Saturday, Nov 7th to sail on the Magic.  It's our second cruise and my husband and I are bringing our two young sons and my father.  My husband is in the Canadian military, but we're currently posted on exchance to Fort McPherson, Gerogia, where he's working for the US Army.
> 
> We're going to be marking Remembrance (Veteran's Day) on the cruise - it's November 11th.  I'd love to have some magnet graphics for our door to honour my husbands military service, as well as our grandfather's service.
> 
> This is a very important holiday for us and I can't find anything.  Do you know of any miltiary or veteran themed graphics out there?  Would anyone be willing to design one?  I need the graphics by Friday evening!!!  Short notice but I just can't find anything online.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Wendy



We will be on the same cruise as you.  Did you come to the cruise meet thread?

My sons b-day is on veterans day so I always remember that day.Hope you guys have a good time.


----------



## jrg

Jordak,
The plates are just how I wanted them. Thank You very much. We sail on Sat. and I can't wait to put your artwork up on the stateroom door. I hope you and your family enjoy your cruise....Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## GoofyTraci

jrg said:


> Jordak,
> The plates are just how I wanted them. Thank You very much. We sail on Sat. and I can't wait to put your artwork up on the stateroom door. I hope you and your family enjoy your cruise....Thanks again.
> 
> Jim



we are also on the same cruise as you. Did you make it over to the cruise meet thread for our group? We are having a meet on sat 3 prom lounge if you would like to meet some fellow dissers.Hope your family has a great time.


----------



## Sand

Hi Jordak! I keep thinking I am done with our magnets but then you come out with another cute one! LOVE your new designs especially your bulletin board. Great DISign for OCD planners like myself. When you get a chance would you please do one for us (I swear I am addicted! Is there such thing as a DISboards rehab? Next to Neverland right?  :
Yellow sticky - Magic, Eastern, Oct 23-30
Calender - October 2010
Postcard - The Leon Family
To Do List - (if you can change it great, if not hakunna matta!)
1. Family Time!
2. Ice Cream -Castaway Cay
3. Sand Castles 
4. Feast like Royalty
5. Fireworks on deck
6. Watch the Shows
7. Oceaneers Club DAILY!!
8. Autographs
9. Daily activities
10. Sophia's Birthday! (Ocotober 19th)

Thank you for sharing your disigns for your cruise. I look forward to seeing a picture of your door! We found another way to use these disigns, not just for magnets, scrapbooks and desktop backdrops. DH is playing with an Apple software that makes videos and mini-movies, practicing with our photos from WDW. He included some of your DISigns among our photos and videos of our girls. Very cute!!


----------



## tinkstyle

Jordak....

I am a newbie to this...first Disney cruise and as you can see new to DIS.  I love your work and was wondering if you wouldn't mind making the cruise journal for me?  Here are the details...Our First Cruise...McGee Family Rodney, Melanie and Emily...Cabin # 7054...Dec 6-10, 2009...Wonder...and can you change to picture to the character pic.  

Thanks!


----------



## wmdoucet

Hi there - we didn't come to the cruise meet.  We figured that since we're managing an 8 month old along with our 3 year old we're going to have our hands pretty full.  I'm going to try to read up though and maybe make it to the meet and greet - depending on how our day is going!  Thank you.


----------



## GoofyTraci

wmdoucet said:


> Hi there - we didn't come to the cruise meet.  We figured that since we're managing an 8 month old along with our 3 year old we're going to have our hands pretty full.  I'm going to try to read up though and maybe make it to the meet and greet - depending on how our day is going!  Thank you.



Sure we would love to have you and your family to even stop by for 5mins. It's always nice to meet fellow dissers. We also have some children the same age in our group. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## jordak

momof2minnies said:


> Jordak,
> Could you do 2 journals for me?
> 
> Magic Nov 28th-Dec.5th 2009
> 
> rooms 7100 and 7102, 2nd Disney cruise
> 
> In 7102- Mike, Linda, Amanda and Arynn
> 
> In 7100- George, Joyce and John
> 
> Thanks Linda
> 
> If I can figure this out I may ask for others, Thank you.



Here you go


----------



## HallsofVA

Thank you, Jordak!  The tigger one is a good call I think.  Could you also do one with Eeyore? Thanks!



jordak said:


> I really don't have a favorite, so i just made up three for you or her to choose from.


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Hi Jordak! I keep thinking I am done with our magnets but then you come out with another cute one! LOVE your new designs especially your bulletin board. Great DISign for OCD planners like myself. When you get a chance would you please do one for us (I swear I am addicted! Is there such thing as a DISboards rehab? Next to Neverland right?  :
> Yellow sticky - Magic, Eastern, Oct 23-30
> Calender - October 2010
> Postcard - The Leon Family, Quincy, MA
> To Do List - (if you can change it great, if not hakunna matta!)
> 1. Family Time!
> 2. Ice Cream -Castaway Cay
> 3. Sand Castles
> 4. Feast like Royalty
> 5. Fireworks on deck
> 6. Watch the Shows
> 7. Oceaneers Club DAILY!!
> 8. Autographs
> 9. Daily activities
> 10. Sophia's Birthday! (Ocotober 19th)
> 
> Thank you for sharing your disigns for your cruise. I look forward to seeing a picture of your door! We found another way to use these disigns, not just for magnets, scrapbooks and desktop backdrops. DH is playing with an Apple software that makes videos and mini-movies, practicing with our photos from WDW. He included some of your DISigns among our photos and videos of our girls. Very cute!!


Thats awesome! I do a lot of videos with all our pictures too and i was going to do the same thing with these. Glad you like them and can use them. I have a few i am holding back until after our cruise so i can feed your addiction mid December when i get back. Would work great in a video too!


----------



## momof2minnies

Jordak,
Thank you so much now I just need to figure out how to get them off the computer

Linda


----------



## jordak

tinkstyle said:


> Jordak....
> 
> I am a newbie to this...first Disney cruise and as you can see new to DIS.  I love your work and was wondering if you wouldn't mind making the cruise journal for me?  Here are the details...Our First Cruise...McGee Family Rodney, Melanie and Emily...Cabin # 7054...Dec 6-10, 2009...Wonder...and can you change to picture to the character pic.
> 
> Thanks!



sure


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Thank you, Jordak!  The tigger one is a good call I think.  Could you also do one with Eeyore? Thanks!


No problem


----------



## Griffith6

I tried sending Millipie a PM and it is full.

I love the names she does with the letters with characters.  Anyone know how to do these?  If so can you please make me the following:

Megan (princess)
Allison (tinkerbell or minnie mouse)
Nicole (cinderalla)
Jack (buzz lightyear)

Or if easier - traditional disney characters for all 4 (mickey, minne, donald, etc.)

Huge thanks in advance - we leave in 3 weeks

Debbie


----------



## Sand

Jordak,  LOVE the bulletin board! If I may ask for a small change, for Sophia's Bday, #10, would you please erase (Oct 19) and put your Happy bday thing on the calendar on the 19th please.

I was in the Orlando Airport a couple of weeks ago, ran thru the Disney store there and found a cd of music from Pixar movies. We are having fun putting the music with our pictures and DISigns. We are trying to learn now before our cruise. 

I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE AN AWESOME AND REALAXING CRUISE!! Thank you so much for all of your hard work.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Griffith6 said:


> I tried sending Millipie a PM and it is full.
> 
> I love the names she does with the letters with characters.  Anyone know how to do these?  If so can you please make me the following:
> 
> Megan (princess)
> Allison (tinkerbell or minnie mouse)
> Nicole (cinderalla)
> Jack (buzz lightyear)
> 
> Or if easier - traditional disney characters for all 4 (mickey, minne, donald, etc.)
> 
> Huge thanks in advance - we leave in 3 weeks
> 
> Debbie



She has been out sick with the flu. I'm sure she will get to them when she can. Millie pie is so sweet and never lets us down.


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Jordak,  LOVE the bulletin board! If I may ask for a small change, for Sophia's Bday, #10, would you please erase (Oct 19) and put your Happy bday thing on the calendar on the 19th please.
> 
> I was in the Orlando Airport a couple of weeks ago, ran thru the Disney store there and found a cd of music from Pixar movies. We are having fun putting the music with our pictures and DISigns. We are trying to learn now before our cruise.
> 
> I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE AN AWESOME AND REALAXING CRUISE!! Thank you so much for all of your hard work.


Noticed i needed to fix this anyway. I misspelled October so it worked out well. It's always hard to find the right music. I will have to find that cd and give it a try.


----------



## Sand

WOW Jordak, that was fast!! Thank you, it's fantastic!! 

I've never thought to look for cd's at the parks or downtown Disney. That makes to much sense.


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> WOW Jordak, that was fast!! Thank you, it's fantastic!!
> 
> I've never thought to look for cd's at the parks or downtown Disney. That makes to much sense.


I act to fast i think. Makes me look like i have no life.  I get email through my phone and i get notified of new posts  so i usually just do them up quick so i don't have to do a lot at once if i am near my computer.


----------



## discruiser

Jordak,

I love, love, love your designs!  Would you mind making the following for me?



Postage stamp with Disney Magic, Eastern Caribbean, November 21-28, 2009
The Fernald Family



jordak said:


>




Magic 
Fernald Family Thanksgiving Cruise (if it fits)
November 21st 2009



jordak said:


> Another new one. Also have a Magic available if anybody is interested.




Thanksgiving Cruise (above the photo)
Fernald Family (Dan, Kim, Nicholas, Emily, Olivia, Nathan...if all the names will fit, if not just the last name is good)
Magic Nov 21-28, 2009
Cabin #1053
DVC Stamp




jordak said:


> sure




Magic November 21
Nov 21 circled with "CRUISE"
Nov 25 Mom's Birthday
Nov 26 Thanksgiving
Fernald Family Texas on the postcard
Add to the To-Do list...Celebrate Mom's Birthday and Visit with old friends (can delete #8 if you need to)





jordak said:


> something new



Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

discruiser said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I love, love, love your designs!  Would you mind making the following for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Postage stamp with Disney Magic, Eastern Caribbean, November 21-28, 2009
> The Fernald Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic
> Fernald Family Thanksgiving Cruise (if it fits)
> November 21st 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving Cruise (above the photo)
> Fernald Family (Dan, Kim, Nicholas, Emily, Olivia, Nathan...if all the names will fit, if not just the last name is good)
> Magic Nov 21-28, 2009
> Cabin #1053
> DVC Stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic November 21
> Nov 21 circled with "CRUISE"
> Nov 25 Mom's Birthday
> Nov 26 Thanksgiving
> Fernald Family Texas on the postcard
> Add to the To-Do list...Celebrate Mom's Birthday and Visit with old friends (can delete #8 if you need to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Here you  go.  Have a great cruise!


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> You made this up for me.  Is it possible you could replace the Candace with a more cheerful one?  Even just turning her frown into a smile would help, though her body language is grumpy as well.  My DD is 3 (almost) and doesn't understand why she's so grumpy!  I don't know if you have a happier one or not.  I've attached below the one that I used to grab the image that I put into my shirt design.  (If you can tell me how to save a layer in photoshop elements I can try giving you the image I've already extracted.)  Thanks!
> 
> Cathleen



I hope this one makes for a better fit!  I don't have photoshop otherwise I might have been able to help with that, but I found this pic, so it worked out anyways.


----------



## discruiser

jordak said:


> Here you  go.  Have a great cruise!




Thank you so much!  These all turned out fabulous! 

I see that you're sailing right behind us.  I hope that your first cruise is absolutely Wonderful!


----------



## milliepie

bigturkey12 said:


> i was able to print them off thanks so much
> in your 4shared files you have journal pages which i have printed off
> could you make 2 for me
> at the very bottom there is a tortola could you change that to st maarten
> at the top the 3rd one from the left with captain mickey white suit gold trim
> could you add Joanne and Josh King Disney Magic Feb 27- Mar 6 2010
> I would like to use this for my front page. thanks so much
> 
> p.s josh wanted me to ask you for the "were on our way to disney world plane one" it is in requests filled. could you put "1st mother & son trip"
> 
> p.s. josh wanted me to ask you for the "were on our way to disney world plane one it is in requests filled. could you put "first mother&son trip"




Here you go!


----------



## milliepie

Tikihula said:


> Dear Milliepie,
> 
> Would it be possible to get one of these made as a door sign with Happy Birthday Julie on it?  We're celebrating a birthday during our cruise and I had forgotten all about it!
> Thank you so very much!



Sure!


----------



## milliepie

CastawayChar said:


> Milliepie.....I posted back on #848 but I wanted to ask when you do the sand snowman for me would you do it with and without the santa hat.   Thank you so much.    Charlette........Tom........2009..........Merry Christmas.



Sorry for the wait.  Here they are.


----------



## milliepie

fluvannaj said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> looking thru your great designs this one if you have time.
> 
> This santa with The Josephsons on the face, December 5-12,2009 on right ear, Tortola-St.Thomas-Castaway Cay on left ear.
> 
> Thanks alot!!
> 
> Fluvanna




You are most welcome!


----------



## iluvallthingsdisney

Hi Jordak,

Would you please do a journal for me?

Magic Dec. 5th - Dec. 12th 2009

cabin 6052

Rich, Jennifer, Sam and Kaitlyn


Thank you very much!


----------



## jordak

iluvallthingsdisney said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Would you please do a journal for me?
> 
> Magic Dec. 5th - Dec. 12th 2009
> 
> cabin 6052
> 
> Rich, Jennifer, Sam and Kaitlyn
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



Your welcome. Have a great trip!


----------



## HallsofVA

milliepie said:


> I hope this one makes for a better fit!  I don't have photoshop otherwise I might have been able to help with that, but I found this pic, so it worked out anyways.



Much better!  Thanks!!  More befitting a happy little girl!!

Glad to see you're feeling better!  We missed you!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Hersa photo can someone erase the text and post it blank for me?
Thank you!


----------



## HallsofVA

milliepie said:


> You are most welcome!



Milliepie - Could you do one of these for us?

On the body, can you put "The Halls of VA" probably on two lines.
On the right ear, can you put Dec 12-19 2009?
Is it possible to move the DCL logo down to the red part of the cap?  I may end up hole punching the pompom and wouldn't want to lose anything on it.
On the left ear, I don't know if you can fit the Western Caribbean ports on it, if not how about just Western Caribbean?
Please keep the "Merry Christmas" on the brim!

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Hersa photo can someone erase the text and post it blank for me?
> Thank you!


sure


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Hersa photo can someone erase the text and post it blank for me?
> Thank you!


here you go


----------



## msnoble

Hi Jordak,
Have been lurking for a while, and am so impressed with your work!  There are many things here I'd love to have  but for starters would it be possible to get the Wonder magazine cover (with Mickey) for Noble Family, 1st Cruise, February 21, 2010?

Thanks! 
Maureen


----------



## gilmore

Thanks SO much for doing this.  Just one little thing... Our Cruise date is Feb. 7, not the 4th.  Would it be too much to ask you to make that small change?  Much appreciation.  I can't  wait to show my husband.


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks!





jordak said:


> here you go


----------



## jordak

msnoble said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Have been lurking for a while, and am so impressed with your work!  There are many things here I'd love to have  but for starters would it be possible to get the Wonder magazine cover (with Mickey) for Noble Family, 1st Cruise, February 21, 2010?
> 
> Thanks!
> Maureen


Sure, no problem


----------



## jordak

gilmore said:


> Thanks SO much for doing this.  Just one little thing... Our Cruise date is Feb. 7, not the 4th.  Would it be too much to ask you to make that small change?  Much appreciation.  I can't  wait to show my husband.


Sorry about that. Saw Feb. 7-4 night cruise and just mixed them up.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I made up a couple of LifeSaver wrappers.  They can be personalized.


----------



## bevtoy

Pretty neat Scooby!




Scooby3x1y said:


> I made up a couple of LifeSaver wrappers.  They can be personalized.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem



Another great one. Can you do a blank for me.
I'm still jealous............I still like 2xx days.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Another great one. Can you do a blank for me.
> I'm still jealous............I still like 2xx days.



 Thanks. Check your email


----------



## Tikihula

milliepie said:


> Sure!



Thank you very much, Milliepie.  I sure hope you're feeling better.  Sounds like that flu bug really got you down for awhile.


----------



## msnoble

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem



The magazine cover is perfect--thanks so much!  It will make a perfect embarkation t-shirt for us 

I will try to post a pic once I re-read the threads with directions for the t-shirt transfers.   thanks again!


----------



## Queen of 3 princess

Request for Jordak:

Could you please make me the Jornal Page.  
   Our 1st cruise, Wonder, Dec 17-21, Holiday Vacation, James Family

Could you also please make the Newspaper:
    James Family, 1st cruise, 3 night, Dec 17-21, Bahamas

Also the one where there are minnie and mickey sitting in chairs holding hands and I would like Three Little Minnies playing with the beach ball.  James Family in the sand.  

Thank you


----------



## Queen of 3 princess

Request for tjbaggott:

Could I please have the "It just doesn't get better than this"  with mickey and minnie.  Minnie with a strawberry daquiri and Mickey with a bud light.  Minnie with a blue ipod.  We are on the Wonder dec 17-21.  Jason and Amy in the sand.

Thanks


----------



## Karmadog

Request for Jordak:

I love your work! this will be our first cruise and we are VERY excited!!
I will probably be asking for a few more graphics but to start...

Could you please make a Jornal for me?. 
Wonder, Dec 6 - Dec 10
cabin 6043
Rob, Jen, Dano & Trevor

thanks ssooo much!

~R


----------



## jordak

msnoble said:


> The magazine cover is perfect--thanks so much!  It will make a perfect embarkation t-shirt for us
> 
> I will try to post a pic once I re-read the threads with directions for the t-shirt transfers.   thanks again!


I never thought of using that has a t-shirt but great idea. I would like to see how that turns out.


----------



## jordak

Queen of 3 princess said:


> Request for Jordak:
> 
> Could you please make me the Jornal Page.
> Our 1st cruise, Wonder, Dec 17-21, Holiday Vacation, James Family
> 
> Could you also please make the Newspaper:
> James Family, 1st cruise, 3 night, Dec 17-21, Bahamas
> 
> Also the one where there are minnie and mickey sitting in chairs holding hands and I would like Three Little Minnies playing with the beach ball.  James Family in the sand.
> 
> Thank you


here you go


----------



## jordak

Karmadog said:


> Request for Jordak:
> 
> I love your work! this will be our first cruise and we are VERY excited!!
> I will probably be asking for a few more graphics but to start...
> 
> Could you please make a Jornal for me?.
> Wonder, Dec 6 - Dec 10
> cabin 6043
> Rob, Jen, Dano & Trevor
> 
> thanks ssooo much!
> 
> ~R



your welcome


----------



## Queen of 3 princess

Jordak, 

Thank you so much.  Those are perfect.  I can't believe you got them done so fast.


----------



## bigturkey12

discruiser said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I love, love, love your designs!  Would you mind making the following for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Postage stamp with Disney Magic, Eastern Caribbean, November 21-28, 2009
> The Fernald Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic
> Fernald Family Thanksgiving Cruise (if it fits)
> November 21st 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving Cruise (above the photo)
> Fernald Family (Dan, Kim, Nicholas, Emily, Olivia, Nathan...if all the names will fit, if not just the last name is good)
> Magic Nov 21-28, 2009
> Cabin #1053
> DVC Stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic November 21
> Nov 21 circled with "CRUISE"
> Nov 25 Mom's Birthday
> Nov 26 Thanksgiving
> Fernald Family Texas on the postcard
> Add to the To-Do list...Celebrate Mom's Birthday and Visit with old friends (can delete #8 if you need to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



could you make the bottom 2 for us the bulletin board and book
1st cruise, magic, feb 27-march 6, 2010 eastern
Joanne and Josh King Riverview, N.B. Canada
THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## jordak

bigturkey12 said:


> could you make the bottom 2 for us the bulletin board and book
> 1st cruise, magic, feb 27-march 6, 2010 eastern
> Joanne and Josh King Riverview, N.B. Canada
> THANKS SO MUCH


your welcome


----------



## milliepie

Griffith6 said:


> I tried sending Millipie a PM and it is full.
> 
> I love the names she does with the letters with characters.  Anyone know how to do these?  If so can you please make me the following:
> 
> Megan (princess)
> Allison (tinkerbell or minnie mouse)
> Nicole (cinderalla)
> Jack (buzz lightyear)
> 
> Or if easier - traditional disney characters for all 4 (mickey, minne, donald, etc.)
> 
> Huge thanks in advance - we leave in 3 weeks
> 
> Debbie



Hi Debbie,

I'll have these done for you by next week.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Our roll-call group needs a logo for our t-shirts and door magnets.
> 
> When you have time :
> 
> sorcerer mickey porthole
> 
> Mickey's Magical Castaways
> Feb 27, 2010
> Disney Magic
> Eastern Caribbean
> 
> I hope I've requested this on the right thread.
> 
> Thank you very much !!



I got your pm, but I'm posting this here for you because I need to clear out my inbox before I can pm again.  Hope it's how you wanted it.  I can always make changes if you need.


----------



## BoogasMom

bump


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I got your pm, but I'm posting this here for you because I need to clear out my inbox before I can pm again.  Hope it's how you wanted it.  I can always make changes if you need.



Milliepie....looks great !! Just what I had in mind ! If anyone in our group wants to make a change I'll get back with you. But I think Mickey looks wonderful !!

THANKS !!!


----------



## AimeeJ

Jordak,

I think you y'all are so wonderful to help people make thier cruises magical.  I've done my own magnets in the past but my program has caught some kind of bug that I can't get rid of and is no longer working.

Could you do the captin mickey stamp with:
Disney Magic
Eastern Caribbean
January 16 - 23
in th right corner and Port Canaveral, St Maarten, St Thomas, Castaway Cay on the outside

I was also wondering if you could do a licence plate for St Maarten and St Thomas.  I'm not picky about the design, just have Jan in the right corner and the DCL logo in the left.  I just love the Castaway Cay one you have and wanted some island ones to go with it.

Thanks so much for all you do.


----------



## jordak

AimeeJ said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I think you y'all are so wonderful to help people make thier cruises magical.  I've done my own magnets in the past but my program has caught some kind of bug that I can't get rid of and is no longer working.
> 
> Could you do the captin mickey stamp with:
> Disney Magic
> Eastern Caribbean
> January 16 - 23
> in th right corner and Port Canaveral, St Maarten, St Thomas, Castaway Cay on the outside
> 
> I was also wondering if you could do a licence plate for St Maarten and St Thomas.  I'm not picky about the design, just have Jan in the right corner and the DCL logo in the left.  I just love the Castaway Cay one you have and wanted some island ones to go with it.
> 
> Thanks so much for all you do.


Here's your stamp and you want two new designs for St Maarten and St Thomas? I'll try to come up with something.


----------



## AimeeJ

Thank you so much, you are fast!  If you can do a new design for the islands that would be great.


----------



## jordak

AimeeJ said:


> Thank you so much, you are fast!  If you can do a new design for the islands that would be great.


I will try but no promises. I am trying to come up with something and i can't think of anything. Very frustrating.


----------



## jordak

I might be trying to over think this. Maybe this will work? Will wait until i make the next one.


----------



## bevtoy

Thats really good 



jordak said:


> I might be trying to over think this. Maybe this will work? Will wait until i make the next one.


----------



## AimeeJ

That is perfect!  You are a genius Jordak.  If I could just request you switch the Month and DCL logo positions.  If you can't come up with something for St Thomas maybe a sunset picture?  But I trust your judgement


----------



## jordak

AimeeJ said:


> That is perfect!  You are a genius Jordak.  If I could just request you switch the Month and DCL logo positions.  If you can't come up with something for St Thomas maybe a sunset picture?  But I trust your judgement


Here you go


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie
Thank you so much. They are so cute.  Hope you are feeling better.   Have another request....could you add    &     between Tom & Charlette on both.   Thank you so much.  Have you seen the snowman they have made out of sand dollars?   I don't have a picture but saw it somewhere.  Just an idea.  




milliepie said:


> Sorry for the wait.  Here they are.


----------



## Karmadog

Jordak, thanks a lot, your the best!!
I'm sure I will have another request or two for you after I finish going through all of the other posts
~R


----------



## mrosen

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
I just love this!  Any way I could get two of these made?

We are doing our first Disney cruise April 24-May 5, 2010.  We are sailing on the Disney Magic on a Mediterranean Cruise.  

On the first, I'd like this addressed to:  
"Jonathan, Mary Ellen, Allison and Megan"

On the second one, I'd like this addressed to:  
"Allison and Megan"

Thanks.


----------



## hgon76

jordak said:


> Here you go



Very Cool  Love these!  And I am on the same cruise.  We may have matching magnets


----------



## gilmore

jordak said:


> Sorry about that. Saw Feb. 7-4 night cruise and just mixed them up.


jordak:  Many, many thanks to you!!!


----------



## AimeeJ

Jordak - thank you again they were just what I was looking for 

hgon76 - if we have matching magnets it will be that much easier to recognize friends


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie......would you please do a Happy New Year 2010 for me.   I saw one on your site with the cruise ship and fireworks.   Tom and Charlette Ewing written on it.   Thanks so much.  Or if you have any other designs for New Years.


----------



## tjbaggott

I'm BAAAACK!

Wow, had a FABULOUS time, but it was just over way too quickly.  DH bought into DVC on our Cruise, I'm 50/50 about the financial side of it, but need more info to feel completely comfortable with it for now.
In the meantime, I've gone through the last 20 pages?  and have made a list of requests for me.  So for the next couple of days I will be working on requests for:
*29apr00
scrapycruiser
DisneyDarling
Queenof3princess
mrosen
EJ'smom
jax1623
and Mmmyof3boys*

If I've missed anyone, please please repost your request, as I do want to fill your requests for you.
Also, I have a BLANK Stateroom Key!!!!  I'll scan it and post that photo here.
AND, we were chosen as the FIRST FAMILY TO STEP FOOT ONTO CASTAWAY CAY on our Island Day, so we had the island to ourselves for all of 15 to 20 minutes!  SO I have photos of the beach and such with NO people in them!!!  I'll post those here too should anyone want to make use of them in a graphic (of course that all depends on the picture quality as I myself have not seen them but through the lcd screen on my camera).
We left Florida in 34 degree weather (CELCIUS People!, probably 80 something for those not metric) and arrived home to 3 degrees and a light covering of snow on the grass (somewhere around 44 degrees for non-metric temps).  TAKE ME BACK TO THE SHIP PLEASE, I'm sure someone has a suitcase large enough to fit me into! 
So off to unpack, work on graphic requests and my photopass editing.


----------



## Mickey4me!

Jordak - do you have the blank for this graphic or can you tell me where to get it?  I can customize it myself with Photoshop.  Thanks!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I got your pm, but I'm posting this here for you because I need to clear out my inbox before I can pm again.  Hope it's how you wanted it.  I can always make changes if you need.



After talking with our Dis group, some had some request for changing our logo.

Could we get the wording curved around the porthole

Also, inside the porthole, could we have mickeys ears as a sunset ?

I hope this makes since. Let me know if it doesn't. Everyone on the disboards really appreciates what you do for everyone. You make it so much fun !!


----------



## jordak

Mickey4me! said:


> Jordak - do you have the blank for this graphic or can you tell me where to get it?  I can customize it myself with Photoshop.  Thanks!


[/quote]
sure. Bevtoy posted the original several pages back, but to save you time here you go.


----------



## Mickey4me!

> sure. Bevtoy posted the original several pages back, but to save you time here you go.



Thanks so much!  I guess I didn't look back far enough....


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> 
> Wow, had a FABULOUS time, but it was just over way too quickly.  DH bought into DVC on our Cruise, I'm 50/50 about the financial side of it, but need more info to feel completely comfortable with it for now.
> In the meantime, I've gone through the last 20 pages?  and have made a list of requests for me.  So for the next couple of days I will be working on requests for:
> *29apr00
> scrapycruiser
> DisneyDarling
> Queenof3princess
> mrosen
> EJ'smom
> jax1623
> and Mmmyof3boys*
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please please repost your request, as I do want to fill your requests for you.
> Also, I have a BLANK Stateroom Key!!!!  I'll scan it and post that photo here.
> AND, we were chosen as the FIRST FAMILY TO STEP FOOT ONTO CASTAWAY CAY on our Island Day, so we had the island to ourselves for all of 15 to 20 minutes!  SO I have photos of the beach and such with NO people in them!!!  I'll post those here too should anyone want to make use of them in a graphic (of course that all depends on the picture quality as I myself have not seen them but through the lcd screen on my camera).
> We left Florida in 34 degree weather (CELCIUS People!, probably 80 something for those not metric) and arrived home to 3 degrees and a light covering of snow on the grass (somewhere around 44 degrees for non-metric temps).  TAKE ME BACK TO THE SHIP PLEASE, I'm sure someone has a suitcase large enough to fit me into!
> So off to unpack, work on graphic requests and my photopass editing.



Welcome Back!! When you get all caught up and settled back in i may want to pick your brain about DVC and any tips you may offer on the cruise. We are 20 days away. Sounds like you had a really good time.


----------



## jordak

Mickey4me! said:


> Thanks so much!  I guess I didn't look back far enough....


no problem. That's a lot of pages to go through


----------



## bevtoy

You were missed, glad you are back!




tjbaggott said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> 
> Wow, had a FABULOUS time, but it was just over way too quickly.  DH bought into DVC on our Cruise, I'm 50/50 about the financial side of it, but need more info to feel completely comfortable with it for now.
> In the meantime, I've gone through the last 20 pages?  and have made a list of requests for me.  So for the next couple of days I will be working on requests for:
> *29apr00
> scrapycruiser
> DisneyDarling
> Queenof3princess
> mrosen
> EJ'smom
> jax1623
> and Mmmyof3boys*
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please please repost your request, as I do want to fill your requests for you.
> Also, I have a BLANK Stateroom Key!!!!  I'll scan it and post that photo here.
> AND, we were chosen as the FIRST FAMILY TO STEP FOOT ONTO CASTAWAY CAY on our Island Day, so we had the island to ourselves for all of 15 to 20 minutes!  SO I have photos of the beach and such with NO people in them!!!  I'll post those here too should anyone want to make use of them in a graphic (of course that all depends on the picture quality as I myself have not seen them but through the lcd screen on my camera).
> We left Florida in 34 degree weather (CELCIUS People!, probably 80 something for those not metric) and arrived home to 3 degrees and a light covering of snow on the grass (somewhere around 44 degrees for non-metric temps).  TAKE ME BACK TO THE SHIP PLEASE, I'm sure someone has a suitcase large enough to fit me into!
> So off to unpack, work on graphic requests and my photopass editing.


----------



## gydell

tjbaggott said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> 
> Wow, had a FABULOUS time, but it was just over way too quickly.  DH bought into DVC on our Cruise, I'm 50/50 about the financial side of it, but need more info to feel completely comfortable with it for now.
> In the meantime, I've gone through the last 20 pages?  and have made a list of requests for me.  So for the next couple of days I will be working on requests for:
> *29apr00
> scrapycruiser
> DisneyDarling
> Queenof3princess
> mrosen
> EJ'smom
> jax1623
> and Mmmyof3boys*
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please please repost your request, as I do want to fill your requests for you.
> Also, I have a BLANK Stateroom Key!!!!  I'll scan it and post that photo here.
> AND, we were chosen as the FIRST FAMILY TO STEP FOOT ONTO CASTAWAY CAY on our Island Day, so we had the island to ourselves for all of 15 to 20 minutes!  SO I have photos of the beach and such with NO people in them!!!  I'll post those here too should anyone want to make use of them in a graphic (of course that all depends on the picture quality as I myself have not seen them but through the lcd screen on my camera).
> We left Florida in 34 degree weather (CELCIUS People!, probably 80 something for those not metric) and arrived home to 3 degrees and a light covering of snow on the grass (somewhere around 44 degrees for non-metric temps).  TAKE ME BACK TO THE SHIP PLEASE, I'm sure someone has a suitcase large enough to fit me into!
> So off to unpack, work on graphic requests and my photopass editing.



I pm'd you, but TAKE your TIME and relax after you finish unpacking. I'm in no rush!


----------



## Scullysiz

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



How do you do the words in the sand? My husband is trying to figure out in photoshop.


----------



## jordak

Scullysiz said:


> How do you do the words in the sand? My husband is trying to figure out in photoshop.


In photoshop, an easy way is to to bevel it and sometimes an inner shadow will help,  then drop your fill to zero.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tjbaggott

Scullysiz said:


> How do you do the words in the sand? My husband is trying to figure out in photoshop.



I use an "Etching" text effect in the program I use, and pick the color of the sand on the beach.  I comes out looking like it's etched into the sand.


----------



## rosermama

Can you do up two of the posters with mickey and minnie at the beach?

Both Disney Magic Nov 14-21

One with: margarita and ipod Minnie and Corona and cell phone Mickey Olivier and Rosie 

One with: Strawberry daquiri and Ipod Minnie and Corone and Cell phone Mickey - Ray and Bettie

Thanks I know it is short notice

Rosie


----------



## rosermama

Ok I realize I need a couple more items... any help would be much appreciated

Two license plates with VA on them no month
Capt Jack Sparrow- Olivier
All Pirates in fog- Grandpa Ray

DCL name tags
Rosie
Olivier
Cindy
Bettie
Grandpa Ray

Finally I need something designed for me for my family, hopefully with Mickey, minnie and tinkerbell the ship and maybe the beach if possible to say the "The Arias Family" and something else like cruising on the magic 

Thank you so much

Rosie


----------



## Scooby3x1y

tjbaggott said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> 
> Wow, had a FABULOUS time, but it was just over way too quickly.  DH bought into DVC on our Cruise, I'm 50/50 about the financial side of it, but need more info to feel completely comfortable with it for now.
> In the meantime, I've gone through the last 20 pages?  and have made a list of requests for me.  So for the next couple of days I will be working on requests for:
> *29apr00
> scrapycruiser
> DisneyDarling
> Queenof3princess
> mrosen
> EJ'smom
> jax1623
> and Mmmyof3boys*
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please please repost your request, as I do want to fill your requests for you.
> Also, I have a BLANK Stateroom Key!!!!  I'll scan it and post that photo here.
> AND, we were chosen as the FIRST FAMILY TO STEP FOOT ONTO CASTAWAY CAY on our Island Day, so we had the island to ourselves for all of 15 to 20 minutes!  SO I have photos of the beach and such with NO people in them!!!  I'll post those here too should anyone want to make use of them in a graphic (of course that all depends on the picture quality as I myself have not seen them but through the lcd screen on my camera).
> We left Florida in 34 degree weather (CELCIUS People!, probably 80 something for those not metric) and arrived home to 3 degrees and a light covering of snow on the grass (somewhere around 44 degrees for non-metric temps).  TAKE ME BACK TO THE SHIP PLEASE, I'm sure someone has a suitcase large enough to fit me into!
> So off to unpack, work on graphic requests and my photopass editing.



Glad you a good time!


----------



## jordak

rosermama said:


> Ok I realize I need a couple more items... any help would be much appreciated
> 
> Two license plates with VA on them no month
> Capt Jack Sparrow- Olivier
> All Pirates in fog- Grandpa Ray
> 
> DCL name tags
> Rosie
> Olivier
> Cindy
> Bettie
> Grandpa Ray
> 
> Finally I need something designed for me for my family, hopefully with Mickey, minnie and tinkerbell the ship and maybe the beach if possible to say the "The Arias Family" and something else like cruising on the magic
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Rosie


----------



## dizney-cruiser

milliepie said:


>



*Would you be able to do the names Janice, Linda, Theresa, Regina & Mark each with the Pirate fill?

Thanks!*


----------



## bevtoy

I was thinking (dangerous I know) this thread has been goping stong gor several years.

We need a logo/avatar to use in our signatures to represent being a regular or a fan of this thread.  It could also be used as a cruise magnet.  We need to have a contest to design the logo and I can make a poll for everyone to vote on the logo.

What do you all think?  
Todays Monday 10th so we can close the contest for entries on Monday teh 17th.  I will then post a separate thread thats only a poll with pictures of the logo and let the whole DIS board vote.  I will close the poll day before Thanksgiving. (If its not against the rules I can send the winner a tiny itty bitty prize of no monetary value.)

On your mark.......... get set........ go!


----------



## Karmadog

Hi there, another request for jordak;
could I get the Mickey & Minnie on the beach with "Lovin' Life" in the sand
and Mickey & Minnie on deck with "Rob & Jen True love never fades"

TIA
~R




jordak said:


>


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bevtoy said:


> I was thinking (dangerous I know) this thread has been goping stong gor several years.
> 
> We need a logo/avatar to use in our signatures to represent being a regular or a fan of this thread.  It could also be used as a cruise magnet.  We need to have a contest to design the logo and I can make a poll for everyone to vote on the logo.
> 
> What do you all think?
> Todays Monday 10th so we can close the contest for entries on Monday teh 17th.  I will then post a separate thread thats only a poll with pictures of the logo and let the whole DIS board vote.  I will close the poll day before Thanksgiving. (If its not against the rules I can send the winner a tiny itty bitty prize of no monetary value.)
> 
> On your mark.......... get set........ go!



I think it's a good idea.  I'm just not creative enough to come up with an idea ,


----------



## jordak

Karmadog said:


> Hi there, another request for jordak;
> could I get the Mickey & Minnie on the beach with "Lovin' Life" in the sand
> and Mickey & Minnie on deck with "Rob & Jen True love never fades"
> 
> TIA
> ~R


sure, here you go


----------



## Scullysiz

jordak said:


> In photoshop, an easy way is to to bevel it and sometimes an inner shadow will help,  then drop your fill to zero.



Thank to all for the help. I might be asking for custom work if we can't figure it out !


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I was thinking (dangerous I know) this thread has been goping stong gor several years.
> 
> We need a logo/avatar to use in our signatures to represent being a regular or a fan of this thread.  It could also be used as a cruise magnet.  We need to have a contest to design the logo and I can make a poll for everyone to vote on the logo.
> 
> What do you all think?
> Todays Monday 10th so we can close the contest for entries on Monday teh 17th.  I will then post a separate thread thats only a poll with pictures of the logo and let the whole DIS board vote.  I will close the poll day before Thanksgiving. (If its not against the rules I can send the winner a tiny itty bitty prize of no monetary value.)
> 
> On your mark.......... get set........ go!



I am on such a creative low right now but i will try to come up with something.


----------



## bevtoy

Are you getting DIS board burn out?





jordak said:


> I am on such a creative low right now but i will try to come up with something.


----------



## wuv tigger

tjbaggott said:


> For mommytoparis,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Rachael & Rebecca:

Quick, get in the car!  The plane is waiting ...

You sail on the Disney Cruise Line Magic TOMORROW!

Dec. 5th - Dec. 12th, 2009.


----------



## scrapycruiser

scrapycruiser said:


> After talking with our Dis group, some had some request for changing our logo.
> 
> Could we get the wording curved around the porthole
> 
> Also, inside the porthole, could we have mickeys ears as a sunset ?
> 
> I hope this makes since. Let me know if it doesn't. Everyone on the disboards really appreciates what you do for everyone. You make it so much fun !!



If it's easier...just put the wording inside the porthole w/o ears. Could you have the broom holding suitcases instead of buckets 

Thanks !!http://www.4shared.com/file/147697736/3ecdd81/MickeysMagicalCastaways.html


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Are you getting DIS board burn out?


No, boards are keeping me sane while i have to wait for our trip in 19 days! Maybe that is why i can't focus.


----------



## lmhall2000

If you have a graphic I can try and make a button for it....I just figured out how to do this today....only good thing to come from the flu...I'm trying to make a journal book and wanted to put the countries flags on it we'll visit in May...this is Spain, I think! 

Tara


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> No, boards are keeping me sane while i have to wait for our trip in 19 days! Maybe that is why i can't focus.


So which trip are you taking mine is in 30 days


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> So which trip are you taking mine is in 30 days


Wonder Nov 29th then seven days in WDW


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> If it's easier...just put the wording inside the porthole w/o ears. Could you have the broom holding suitcases instead of buckets



I did this a couple of days ago, just haven't had much chance to post.  I did it this way, I'm sure I could put suitcases, but it might be a few days because I have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## milliepie

Welcome back TJ!  Sounds like you had a fabulous time!  I look forward to seeing your pics.  

I'll see what I can come up with too Bev.


----------



## tjbaggott

Filling request here.  Just click on the image to enlarge then make sure you have it full size before saving.

For 29apr00:





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

For Scrapycruiser





[/URL][/IMG]

For DisneyDarling





[/URL][/IMG]

For Queenof3princess





[/URL][/IMG]
Sorry, I didn't have time to make the ipod blue this evening.  If that is really important though, I can work on it tomorrow, just let me know.

For Mrosen:





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

For EJ'SMOM:





[/URL][/IMG]

for jax1623:





[/URL][/IMG]

for Mommyofthreeboys:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HallsofVA

bevtoy said:


> I was thinking (dangerous I know) this thread has been goping stong gor several years.
> 
> We need a logo/avatar to use in our signatures to represent being a regular or a fan of this thread.  It could also be used as a cruise magnet.  We need to have a contest to design the logo and I can make a poll for everyone to vote on the logo.
> 
> What do you all think?
> Todays Monday 10th so we can close the contest for entries on Monday teh 17th.  I will then post a separate thread thats only a poll with pictures of the logo and let the whole DIS board vote.  I will close the poll day before Thanksgiving. (If its not against the rules I can send the winner a tiny itty bitty prize of no monetary value.)
> 
> On your mark.......... get set........ go!



Are you in a different time zone?  Where I am it's Monday the 9th, and next Monday is the 16th!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I was thinking (dangerous I know) this thread has been goping stong gor several years.
> 
> We need a logo/avatar to use in our signatures to represent being a regular or a fan of this thread.  It could also be used as a cruise magnet.  We need to have a contest to design the logo and I can make a poll for everyone to vote on the logo.
> 
> What do you all think?
> Todays Monday 10th so we can close the contest for entries on Monday teh 17th.  I will then post a separate thread thats only a poll with pictures of the logo and let the whole DIS board vote.  I will close the poll day before Thanksgiving. (If its not against the rules I can send the winner a tiny itty bitty prize of no monetary value.)
> 
> On your mark.......... get set........ go!


----------



## bevtoy

HallsofVA said:


> Are you in a different time zone?  Where I am it's Monday the 9th, and next Monday is the 16th!



No I just Fahd a blonde moment and looked at teh calendar wrong. thanks for catching that!


----------



## bevtoy

Very nice!




jordak said:


>


----------



## jimmyc17

Love the graphic.  Could you please do one for us.  To: Elizabeth and Mia, Disney Magic, western Carib. March 20-27, 2010.
Thanks so much.
JimmyC


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I did this a couple of days ago, just haven't had much chance to post.  I did it this way, I'm sure I could put suitcases, but it might be a few days because I have a lot to catch up on.



THANK YOU !! They are both wonderful, guess I like the bottom one the best. Yes, when you have time we would like the suitcases. I am very sorry but I'm just trying to please the folks on our roll call. Thank you for all your work !!


----------



## milliepie

Griffith6 said:


> I tried sending Millipie a PM and it is full.
> 
> I love the names she does with the letters with characters.  Anyone know how to do these?  If so can you please make me the following:
> 
> Megan (princess)
> Allison (tinkerbell or minnie mouse)
> Nicole (cinderalla)
> Jack (buzz lightyear)
> 
> Or if easier - traditional disney characters for all 4 (mickey, minne, donald, etc.)
> 
> Huge thanks in advance - we leave in 3 weeks
> 
> Debbie



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Milliepie - Could you do one of these for us?
> 
> On the body, can you put "The Halls of VA" probably on two lines.
> On the right ear, can you put Dec 12-19 2009?
> Is it possible to move the DCL logo down to the red part of the cap?  I may end up hole punching the pompom and wouldn't want to lose anything on it.
> On the left ear, I don't know if you can fit the Western Caribbean ports on it, if not how about just Western Caribbean?
> Please keep the "Merry Christmas" on the brim!
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

CastawayChar said:


> Milliepie
> Thank you so much. They are so cute.  Hope you are feeling better.   Have another request....could you add    &     between Tom & Charlette on both.   Thank you so much.  Have you seen the snowman they have made out of sand dollars?   I don't have a picture but saw it somewhere.  Just an idea.



I haven't seen that, sounds cute.  I'm going to have to do a search and see what I can find.    We are going on our cruise in December and I'm still looking for ideas for our magnets.  I guess I better get started soon, it's coming up pretty fast.


----------



## bevtoy

That reminds me Milliepie would you  add the dates 12-19 to this for me?








milliepie said:


> Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

CastawayChar said:


> Milliepie......would you please do a Happy New Year 2010 for me.   I saw one on your site with the cruise ship and fireworks.   Tom and Charlette Ewing written on it.   Thanks so much.  Or if you have any other designs for New Years.



I have a New Year folder.  Take a look around see if you like anything and I can personalize anything if you like.  


http://www.4shared.com/dir/20798016/e78af9be/New_Year.html


Here is this one.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> That reminds me Milliepie would you  add the dates 12-19 to this for me?



Here you go Bev.


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you!




milliepie said:


> Here you go Bev.


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie

Could you do the santa head for me with the same cruise, just change the names to Tom and Charlette Ewing. 

Thanks for everything you have done for me.   They are great.    (Sorry I pulled up the wrong picture)




bevtoy said:


> That reminds me Milliepie would you  add the dates 12-19 to this for me?


----------



## lmhall2000

It's the best I could do...not sure what to put on it for DIS cruisers??






Tara


----------



## Skylarr29

jordak said:


> Wonder Nov 29th then seven days in WDW



We're sailing then too!


----------



## TraciM

I have a visual in my head, not sure if it can be done. Its Sorcerer Mickey casting a spell or something on the Magic which is sailing and it says something to the effect of The Magic has Begun (Disney font).  Anyone seen or can do something like this? It is for a WC in January 2010 so including the date or any pictures related to ports would work.


----------



## CarissaKurtz

Hi i was wondering is someone could design a couple for me  I like the it doesnt get better than this with the back of minnie and mickey's heads with the rainbow drink and the corona's and ipods. We are sailing on the wonder on November 29th and if it could say Jimmy and Carissa in the sand. Thank You


----------



## jordak

CarissaKurtz said:


> Hi i was wondering is someone could design a couple for me  I like the it doesnt get better than this with the back of minnie and mickey's heads with the rainbow drink and the corona's and ipods. We are sailing on the wonder on November 29th and if it could say Jimmy and Carissa in the sand. Thank You


Your on my FE list! Are you getting excited yet?


----------



## jordak

Skylarr29 said:


> We're sailing then too!


Awesome! It's creeping up fast.


----------



## CarissaKurtz

Jordak I am on the FE list and i am sooo excited!! I recieved out cruise documents in the mail yesterday with our luggage tags!!


----------



## 3Goofy's

Welcome back!  Glad to hear you had a wonderful time!  Did I read somewhere that you are now DVC owners??  I'd love to hear some details - did you go to a presentation, where, how many points did you go for, home resort etc...

I'd love a Mickey with the Wonder, holding the scroll note that says:

Hi There Alex!
Sorry to hear you are sad to leave today, but your parents have a Wonder-ful surprise for you!
Your Pal,
Mickey 

There  is no rush, if you are super busy with your photopass stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## 3Goofy's

3Goofy's said:


> Welcome back!  Glad to hear you had a wonderful time!  Did I read somewhere that you are now DVC owners??  I'd love to hear some details - did you go to a presentation, where, how many points did you go for, home resort etc...
> 
> I'd love a Mickey with the Wonder, holding the scroll note that says:
> 
> Hi There Alex!
> Sorry to hear you are sad to leave today, but your parents have a Wonder-ful surprise for you!
> Your Pal,
> Mickey
> 
> There  is no rush, if you are super busy with your photopass stuff.
> 
> Thanks!


Shoot, that message about is for tjbaggot.  Just not good with this stuff!  Sorry.


----------



## 29apr00

tjbaggott said:


> Filling request here.  Just click on the image to enlarge then make sure you have it full size before saving.
> 
> For 29apr00: [URL=http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/?action=view&current=29apr001.jpg][IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> PERFECT!!  Thank you so much!   Glad you had a relaxing vacation!


----------



## wheelerkidz3

Jordak,
i'm wondering if you would mind making the following for me?



Postage stamp with Disney Magic, Eastern Caribbean, November 21-28, 2009
The Wheeler Family



jordak said:


>






Magic 
Wheeler Family Thanksgiving Cruise (if it fits)
November 21st 2009



jordak said:


> Another new one. Also have a Magic available if anybody is interested.











Thank you so much!!


----------



## jordak

wheelerkidz3 said:


> Jordak,
> i'm wondering if you would mind making the following for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Postage stamp with Disney Magic, Eastern Caribbean, November 21-28, 2009
> The Wheeler Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic
> Wheeler Family Thanksgiving Cruise (if it fits)
> November 21st 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Here you go


----------



## wheelerkidz3

thanks for the others!! can you do something to this one for dh and my anniversary? 

mark and shannon
disney magic 
13 yrs




jordak said:


>


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I've been looking at all of the incredible work on this thread for the last three nights!  We're going on the DVC member cruise in Sept.    So, I'll be putting in a request one of these days when I decide exactly what I want.  But, for now, I just wanted to say how incredibly generous it is of the DISigners on here that take the time to help make everyone's cruises extra special by doing these DISigns!


----------



## jordak

wheelerkidz3 said:


> thanks for the others!! can you do something to this one for dh and my anniversary?
> 
> mark and shannon
> disney magic
> 13 yrs


Here you go.


----------



## wheelerkidz3

thanks again!!! i really appreciate it! i have one more request, and i don't know if i ask on here or on the disign forum...but i'm looking to get a cute pirate graphic for an iron on for my little one. all my big kids have pirate shirts for pirate night, but my youngest is only 4 months old, and we can't find him a pirate shirt. does anyone have any "cute" pirate stuff for a little guy? thanks!!


----------



## rosermama

I have another request for Jordak
Can you do up two of the posters with mickey and minnie at the beach?

Both Disney Magic Nov 14-21

One with: margarita and ipod Minnie and Corona and cell phone Mickey Olivier and Rosie 

One with: Strawberry daquiri and Ipod Minnie and Corone and Cell phone Mickey - Ray and Bettie

Finally can you take the one with mickey and minnie in the sand with the boat in the back and put Tinkerbell on it and Arias Family in the sand?

Thanks sorry for the short notice
Rosie


----------



## tjbaggott

rosermama said:


> I have another request for Jordak
> Can you do up two of the posters with mickey and minnie at the beach?
> 
> Both Disney Magic Nov 14-21
> 
> One with: margarita and ipod Minnie and Corona and cell phone Mickey Olivier and Rosie
> 
> One with: Strawberry daquiri and Ipod Minnie and Corone and Cell phone Mickey - Ray and Bettie
> 
> Finally can you take the one with mickey and minnie in the sand with the boat in the back and put Tinkerbell on it and Arias Family in the sand?
> 
> Thanks sorry for the short notice
> Rosie




I just pm'd you the beach mickey and minnie ones, sorry I missed sending them the other night.


----------



## tjbaggott

For CarissaKurtz:





[/IMG]

And for 3goofy's:





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

wheelerkidz3 said:


> thanks again!!! i really appreciate it! i have one more request, and i don't know if i ask on here or on the disign forum...but i'm looking to get a cute pirate graphic for an iron on for my little one. all my big kids have pirate shirts for pirate night, but my youngest is only 4 months old, and we can't find him a pirate shirt. does anyone have any "cute" pirate stuff for a little guy? thanks!!



I have this one, it's not originally mine, but it could work for a baby.  I can personalize it if you wish.





[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> I just pm'd you the beach mickey and minnie ones, sorry I missed sending them the other night.


I got a PM to do this. Glad i decided to read the thread before i made it.


----------



## milliepie

wheelerkidz3 said:


> thanks again!!! i really appreciate it! i have one more request, and i don't know if i ask on here or on the disign forum...but i'm looking to get a cute pirate graphic for an iron on for my little one. all my big kids have pirate shirts for pirate night, but my youngest is only 4 months old, and we can't find him a pirate shirt. does anyone have any "cute" pirate stuff for a little guy? thanks!!




Here is a link to my pirate folder in my 4 shared.  If you see anything you like I can help personalize if you need.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/20283248/c46dcb90/Pirates.html


----------



## milliepie

CastawayChar said:


> Milliepie
> 
> Could you do the santa head for me with the same cruise, just change the names to Tom and Charlette Ewing.
> 
> Thanks for everything you have done for me.   They are great.    (Sorry I pulled up the wrong picture)



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> I did this a couple of days ago, just haven't had much chance to post.  I did it this way, I'm sure I could put suitcases, but it might be a few days because I have a lot to catch up on.




Here it is with the suitcases.


----------



## jordak




----------



## EJ'sMom

Thank you for the scroll (embarassed to say it brought a tear to my eye thinking about giving it to my son christmas day!)

I was wondering if you have anything with a St.Patrick's day theme??
We will be on the Magic on the 17th and we are from Irish background and that might be kind of neat on the door.
I will think on it and see what I can come up with!
Thanks so much!


----------



## AimeeJ

Very nice!



jordak said:


>


----------



## 3Goofy's

And for 3goofy's:





[/IMG][/QUOTE]
Thank you tjbaggot!  You made my day!


----------



## CarissaKurtz

Thank You SOOOO much i LOVE it!!!!


----------



## DisneyDarling

tjbaggot - Thank you, thank you, thank you! This is SO perfect! I absolutely love it and my children will, too! Thank you for helping me surprise them on Christmas morning!


----------



## milliepie

EJ'sMom said:


> Thank you for the scroll (embarassed to say it brought a tear to my eye thinking about giving it to my son christmas day!)
> 
> I was wondering if you have anything with a St.Patrick's day theme??
> We will be on the Magic on the 17th and we are from Irish background and that might be kind of neat on the door.
> I will think on it and see what I can come up with!
> Thanks so much!



Here is the link to my St. Patrick's folder.  If you like anything I'm happy to help you with personalization.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/22001045/f976502b/St_Patricks_Day.html


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> I was thinking (dangerous I know) this thread has been goping stong gor several years.
> 
> We need a logo/avatar to use in our signatures to represent being a regular or a fan of this thread.  It could also be used as a cruise magnet.  We need to have a contest to design the logo and I can make a poll for everyone to vote on the logo.
> 
> What do you all think?
> Todays Monday 10th so we can close the contest for entries on Monday teh 17th.  I will then post a separate thread thats only a poll with pictures of the logo and let the whole DIS board vote.  I will close the poll day before Thanksgiving. (If its not against the rules I can send the winner a tiny itty bitty prize of no monetary value.)
> 
> On your mark.......... get set........ go!




Can we do more than one?  I threw this together in like 5 minutes and I want to do another one when I have more time to think about it.


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> Can we do more than one?  I threw this together in like 5 minutes and I want to do another one when I have more time to think about it.



milliepie.............this is so cute, love it.


----------



## bevtoy

Each person should submit all the entries they want.
When they are done I want to put up a poll at the main cruise board and let everyone vote on the best graphic.
As far as I know we have two entries so far.  I will post them here all together before I create the poll to make sure I dont missed any.


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Guys-

I have this disign I had saved and did not notice there was a name on there.  Can one of you guys remove the name and add Ray to it?  Thanks.  My DH can definitely relate to this one.  This will be last magnet to print up


----------



## bevtoy

Post it without a name too if you will.  Id like to archive that its great




Fivepin said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> I have this disign I had saved and did not notice there was a name on there.  Can one of you guys remove the name and add Ray to it?  Thanks.  My DH can definitely relate to this one.  This will be last magnet to print up


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> I have this disign I had saved and did not notice there was a name on there.  Can one of you guys remove the name and add Ray to it?  Thanks.  My DH can definitely relate to this one.  This will be last magnet to print up


Wasn't real sure where to place Ray.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> I have this disign I had saved and did not notice there was a name on there.  Can one of you guys remove the name and add Ray to it?  Thanks.  My DH can definitely relate to this one.  This will be last magnet to print up


----------



## milliepie

Oops, I guess we were doing this at the same time Jordak.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Oops, I guess we were doing this at the same time Jordak.


Yours looks really good. I didn't bother cleaning it up and enlarging it. I will remove mine.


----------



## lmhall2000

Milliepie!!  I LOVE your door design, it is sooo cool!!! Leave it up to your amazing talents to make that soo cute!!

Tara


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> Here it is with the suitcases.



You are WONDERFUL !!!!!!  PERFECT  !!!! THANK YOU  a million times over !!!!!

EVERYONE will LOVE it !!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak




----------



## bevtoy

Wow!


----------



## dsiind

Sorry to bother, but I am new to the thread. I am prepping for my first Disney cruise, and I was trying to explain to my wife the concept of door magnets. 

Is there a thread or blog or article anywhere that you might know of with pictures of doors that are decorated? I want her to understand why I am doing this, when she has never seen it on all the cruises she has been on with other lines (who knew there were Cruise lines OTHER than Disney!).

Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

dsiind said:


> Sorry to bother, but I am new to the thread. I am prepping for my first Disney cruise, and I was trying to explain to my wife the concept of door magnets.
> 
> Is there a thread or blog or article anywhere that you might know of with pictures of doors that are decorated? I want her to understand why I am doing this, when she has never seen it on all the cruises she has been on with other lines (who knew there were Cruise lines OTHER than Disney!).
> 
> Thanks!



Here's a link to the thread with door pics.  I'll be adding a photo of mine today.  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2281626&page=5


----------



## wheelerkidz3

Jordak...Could I please have the following:

Mickey & Minnie looking at the sunset, w/ black border

Mark and Shannon
Thanksgiving Cruise               
November 21-21, 2009


bulletin board magnet:
Novemeber 21, 2009 Disney Magic
Wheeler Family

not sure who does the mickey deck chairs? but i'd like the deck chairs looking out to the ocean:
Shannon
Mark
Dustin
Lauryn
Nicholas
Collin


and this pic is from the "show off your door thread". does anyone here make the tink sign in the top corner with the "do you dis?" and wheelerkidz3 across the middle of the mickey head? 







thanks so much!!!


----------



## peterpanstout

Hi I am new also. Not really sure what I am doing. Does someone here make door magnets? I would love to have some.

Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

peterpanstout said:


> Hi I am new also. Not really sure what I am doing. Does someone here make door magnets? I would love to have some.
> 
> Thanks!



Just look through the posts find magnets you would like and take note of the person who originally posted it (that will likely be the person who made it), then just request it (leave details).  At the bottom of Mine, Milliepie's and Jordaks posts (as far as I can recall) there are links to our photobucket accounts with Lots Of graphics to choose from.  Have a look around in those two, then either post a request here or pm us. 
Have fun!  (by the way, this magnet stuff is Addicting!)


----------



## jordak

wheelerkidz3 said:


> Jordak...Could I please have the following:
> 
> Mickey & Minnie looking at the sunset, w/ black border
> 
> Mark and Shannon
> Thanksgiving Cruise
> November 21-21, 2009
> 
> 
> bulletin board magnet:
> Novemeber 21, 2009 Disney Magic
> Wheeler Family
> 
> 
> thanks so much!!!



your welcome


----------



## Morgey24

Jordak!
your stuff is so COOL!!!  is there anyway you can do exactly the same as the preceding one (the Wheeler Family) but make it the Schober Family?
same date, same sailing


----------



## jordak

Morgey24 said:


> Jordak!
> your stuff is so COOL!!!  is there anyway you can do exactly the same as the preceding one (the Wheeler Family) but make it the Schober Family?
> same date, same sailing



Sure, not a problem. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## wheelerkidz3

thank you so much again!!! only one more request...lol!! could i get the mickey and minnie sunset one as a blank? thanks again for all your work!!


----------



## jordak

wheelerkidz3 said:


> thank you so much again!!! only one more request...lol!! could i get the mickey and minnie sunset one as a blank? thanks again for all your work!!


here you go


----------



## jordak

For peterpanstout


----------



## 3doglovr

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Milliepie,
I just saw your "Believe" design with the Christmas graphics of the ship and the castle. It gave me goosebumps and I got a little tearful. Would you do that design for me and include the word "Wonder" with our names...Bob, Lisa and Travis?
I really am not sure how this all works but I do know for sure that you guys are absolutely generous and wonderful people!
Thanks so much!


----------



## kkmcan

I've been studying this thread for a few months now and now I"m ready to choose! Can I get the one of Mickey holding the scroll in front of the Wonder- It says Ready a little Wonder? and then on the scroll it says Pack your bags...... with the names Molly and Bennett? And our dates are Dec. 20-23 2009

Thanks so much!
Kelly


----------



## kkmcan

Can I also get the Mickey Head with the Santa hat? On one ear Dec 20-23, 2010. On the other ear Disney Wonder and in the Center of the head- The Canty Family

Thanks so much! I can't wait to print these out. I've been totally procrastinating on getting ready for this trip.  These have got me so excited!

Kelly


----------



## tjbaggott

For Peterpanstout:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

And for Kkmcan:






[/IMG]


----------



## peterpan_dad

Hi tjbaggott--
Was wondering if you might be able to do a "Christmas-y" version of your Scroll announcement.  I am envisioning something like a Santa Mickey holding the scroll?  It is part of a surprise for DW for a cruise on the Dream.  The details are: 

"Get ready for your anniversary cruise on the Dream Sept 25-29, 2011, followed by Epcot's Food and Wine Festival!"

Also if you could include something like "We'll even bring coffee for you to enjoy on the verandah of room 7572" that would be great.  

I don't want to include a name, as she lurks on these boards and I am using an "assumed identity"   Maybe just "Merry Christmas!" as the greeting?

Thanks in advance--I defer to your creative talents on this one


----------



## Almagetty

Hi Millipie!

I would love it if you could adapt your DCL Mickey Merry Christmas head so that it's just the ears and hat.  I would like to use it to fit around the stateroom number plate on the door.  Is that something that you could do?  Do you know what size I would have to make the ears in order to fit properly around the number plate?

Could you please make one with blank ears and another that says "The Almaguer Family" on the left ear and "Magic 2009" on the other.

Please and thank you!


----------



## milliepie

Almagetty said:


> Hi Millipie!
> 
> I would love it if you could adapt your DCL Mickey Merry Christmas head so that it's just the ears and hat.  I would like to use it to fit around the stateroom number plate on the door.  Is that something that you could do?  Do you know what size I would have to make the ears in order to fit properly around the number plate?
> 
> Could you please make one with blank ears and another that says "The Almaguer Family" on the left ear and "Magic 2009" on the other.
> 
> Please and thank you!




The door number plate is a 7.5 inch diameter circle so you want to print the ears to fit that.  You could print a test circle to test the ears on to make sure it will fit.  There is also a link to a variety of ear hats that idrivealumina did on the third post? (first page)  












Here is a santa hat that I found on the net for the door.  For this one you need to print the ears separately.


----------



## milliepie




----------



## Almagetty

Thank you milliepie!  That is perfect!


----------



## tink576

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.




Millipie, Wow!!! Those are amazing! Could you possibly make 3 more for our upcoming cruise in early Jan.

Anastasia (tinkerbell)
Alexander (starwars mickey)
Lora (figment)

Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## tjbaggott

peterpan_dad said:


> Hi tjbaggott--
> Was wondering if you might be able to do a "Christmas-y" version of your Scroll announcement.  I am envisioning something like a Santa Mickey holding the scroll?  It is part of a surprise for DW for a cruise on the Dream.  The details are:
> 
> "Get ready for your anniversary cruise on the Dream Sept 25-29, 2011, followed by Epcot's Food and Wine Festival!"
> 
> Also if you could include something like "We'll even bring coffee for you to enjoy on the verandah of room 7572" that would be great.
> 
> I don't want to include a name, as she lurks on these boards and I am using an "assumed identity"   Maybe just "Merry Christmas!" as the greeting?
> 
> Thanks in advance--I defer to your creative talents on this one



This will be absolutely FUN to work on!  Glad to take up the Challenge and I'll pm it to you when it's done!  Maybe I'll post the Blank of it here though in case others would like to use it too!


----------



## tjbaggott

KKMCAN, I think I spelled Bennett wrong on your graphic.  I will fix that this evening for you.


----------



## kkmcan

They look great! Thanks for fixing his name.

I just noticed the Santa Mickey head that you made for me has the year as 2010 instead of 2009.  Could you possibly change that? I would appreciate it. Hope I didn't confuse you.  Not sure if I put down the wrong year.  Thanks so much. I think it's truly wonderful that you make these in your spare time for no fee.  

Thanks again!

Kelly


----------



## milliepie

kkmcan said:
			
		

> I just noticed the Santa Mickey head that you made for me has the year as 2010 instead of 2009. Could you possibly change that? I would appreciate it. Hope I didn't confuse you. Not sure if I put down the wrong year. Thanks so much. I think it's truly wonderful that you make these in your spare time for no fee.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Kelly



Yeah, you put 2010 in your original request. It's a quick fix, here it is again with 2009.


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks Milliepie! Ya, you're right. I did put 2010.  The new one didn't come thru though. There's just a box.


----------



## milliepie

kkmcan said:


> Thanks Milliepie! Ya, you're right. I did put 2010.  The new one didn't come thru though. There's just a box.



It does that sometimes when I upload a new image.  If you click on it and download it, it should be fine.  Also if you hover over the pic a 4 arrow square appers.  Click on that and it will give you the image full size.   Usually it will show up in a few hours or so.  Hit refresh, that might help too.


----------



## yukongirl123

Hi tjbaggott-There is a picture of Cinderella and Prince Charming in front of the Magic, could you please add Matt and Nessa, Disney Magic, November 28 to December 5, 2009. It will be used a a door sign for a couple of DISer's getting married on this cruise.

Thanks,

Janice


----------



## jordak

For peterpanstout


----------



## tjbaggott

New one to offer here, based on a previous request.  It can also be made to say "Merry Christmas".  Once the Dream is done and photos are available, I can change the Bow to match the Ship.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

for kkmcan






[/IMG]


----------



## TraciM

TraciM said:


> I have a visual in my head, not sure if it can be done. Its Sorcerer Mickey casting a spell or something on the Magic which is sailing and it says something to the effect of The Magic has Begun (Disney font).  Anyone seen or can do something like this? It is for a WC in January 2010 so including the date or any pictures related to ports would work.



Just wanted to bump this to see if anyone had any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## peterpan_dad

tjbaggott said:


> New one to offer here, based on a previous request.  It can also be made to say "Merry Christmas".  Once the Dream is done and photos are available, I can change the Bow to match the Ship.



Very very impressive!  I am trying to PM you, but I don't have enough posts   Hopefully this post will put me over the minimum limit.


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie.....could I get the Santa Hat for the door number plate with Tom & Charlette Ewing on one ear and Magic 2009 on the other.  Thank You



milliepie said:


> The door number plate is a 7.5 inch diameter circle so you want to print the ears to fit that.  You could print a test circle to test the ears on to make sure it will fit.  There is also a link to a variety of ear hats that idrivealumina did on the third post? (first page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a santa hat that I found on the net for the door.  For this one you need to print the ears separately.


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> Just wanted to bump this to see if anyone had any ideas. Thanks!


I didn't have any ideas the first time, but i sort of do now. I will play around and see if i can get something going for you.


----------



## tjbaggott

I had a tip about what might be on the Bow of the Dream, so I've run with that idea here






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

for peterpanstout:






[/IMG]


----------



## tow-mater-1

Milliepie, I was wondering if you might have time to do some of your wonderful lettering... one with Julia in Tink and another with Cassie in Tink, could you do one with Gabe in Lightning Mcqueen? Also if it's not too much I really loved one that was Mater with "she loves me for my body" could you do that one with Nate? If you could help me out with this I would be ever so greatful!


----------



## tjbaggott

TraciM said:


> Just wanted to bump this to see if anyone had any ideas. Thanks!




I did this one up for you.  
JORDAK I'd love to see what you come up with for this one.  I did this in a hurry, thus maybe not the best.  Most of this photo was already an online wallpaper, I just deleted the Castle and pasted in a sorcerer mickey and added the words.  





[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> I did this one up for you.
> JORDAK I'd love to see what you come up with for this one.  I did this in a hurry, thus maybe not the best.  Most of this photo was already an online wallpaper, I just deleted the Castle and pasted in a sorcerer mickey and added the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow, that is really close to what i have done. I might finish it, but the design layout is just about the same. Same mickey too.


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> Just wanted to bump this to see if anyone had any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## 3doglovr

milliepie said:


>


I love it! Thanks so much Millipie!


----------



## sdchickie

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Is there any way I can get this with Disney Dream and the dates August 16 - 21, 2011? Can I get Jim and Terri in the sand and is it at all possible to swap the Corona for a Coors Light? I know I'm asking alot  Thanks so much!


----------



## lynnivey

My quote didn't work to show the one I love!!!  Anyway, it's the one with the ship lit up and Mickey waving some Magic over saying "Let the Magic Begin"


Could I get this for the Magic for NOV 21-28, 2009?  I don't know what all you can put on it, but we're the Ivey family if it fits!!

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## lynnivey

I recently had to swap out my DH for my friend to go on our cruise with us next weekend.  She's never cruised before.  Would someone be able to design something creative that says "Thelma & Louis hit the High Seas"?
I thought that would be cute.  Her name is Marie and I wanted to also get her her own magnet.  While I'm asking, could someone do a Halo design with Nicholas on it?

Thank you so much for helping the creatively challenged cruisers!!

Lynn


----------



## tjbaggott

lynnivey said:


> My quote didn't work to show the one I love!!!  Anyway, it's the one with the ship lit up and Mickey waving some Magic over saying "Let the Magic Begin"
> 
> 
> Could I get this for the Magic for NOV 21-28, 2009?  I don't know what all you can put on it, but we're the Ivey family if it fits!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Hey Thankyou!  I've added the ports of call (hope they are in the right order) but if you don't like them on there, I can remove them.






[/IMG]


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks Milliepie, Thanks tjbaggott! Now if only I could print these out right now.  Kids are home and they don't know about our trip yet so I've got to wait til Monday.  Ugh! I just want to get these done and move on to doing my fish extender gifts.


----------



## kkmcan

Milliepie or tjbaggott do you happen to have a graphic for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party? 

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jordak,
First I'd like to thank you for all the license plates you made for us.  We were on the Oct. 31 sailing of the Magic and our friends LOVED their doors.  I surprised them the 1st day and they were new to DCL and the whole door decorating concept.   
I'm so glad with your help and expertise I was able to add some magic to their cruise. 

We had 3 more extended family members add on to our 2010 cruise.  Would you be able to make a few more license plates for me, pretty please?? 
No rush at all; whenever you get time.

This background but with Jane, New Jersey and Oct:




This one with Martin, New Jersey, and OCT:




This one with Maya, New Jersey, and Oct:





Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




tjbaggott, could I please get this Disign but with Disney Magic, Oct 30, 2010, and Jane and Martin in the sand?


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Jordak,
> First I'd like to thank you for all the license plates you made for us.  We were on the Oct. 31 sailing of the Magic and our friends LOVED their doors.  I surprised them the 1st day and they were new to DCL and the whole door decorating concept.
> I'm so glad with your help and expertise I was able to add some magic to their cruise.
> 
> We had 3 more extended family members add on to our 2010 cruise.  Would you be able to make a few more license plates for me, pretty please??
> No rush at all; whenever you get time.
> 
> Thank you soooo much!!



Sure, i am happy to contribute in my small way.


----------



## jordak

For squirrley


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> Sure, i am happy to contribute in my small way.




Thank you so much!  These are awesome!!


----------



## Dream426

jordak said:


> For squirrley



Ooooo can I get this one saying:
Wonder
August22-26, 2010
Riffle-Murphy Family
Gina Marie, Jonathan, Michael, Linda and Peggy

Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

Dream426 said:


> Ooooo can I get this one saying:
> Wonder
> August22-26, 2010
> Riffle-Murphy Family
> Gina Marie, Jonathan, Michael, Linda and Peggy
> 
> Thank you so much!



Your Welcome


----------



## sherreis

I have seen the ears or hats that go around the room # on the door.  How big do I print these?  This is our first cruise so I don't know how big the circle is.  

Thanks.


----------



## wuv tigger

tjbaggott said:


> New one to offer here, based on a previous request.  It can also be made to say "Merry Christmas".  Once the Dream is done and photos are available, I can change the Bow to match the Ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would love one to say:

Rachael & Rebecca:

Let's celebrate your Momma's Magic al Birthday with me! 
Dec 5th - Dec 12th, 2009

Your Pal, Mickey


----------



## tink576

sherreis said:


> I have seen the ears or hats that go around the room # on the door.  How big do I print these?  This is our first cruise so I don't know how big the circle is.
> 
> Thanks.



I believe it is a 7 in diameter ... I could be wrong though...


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> I did this one up for you.
> JORDAK I'd love to see what you come up with for this one.  I did this in a hurry, thus maybe not the best.  Most of this photo was already an online wallpaper, I just deleted the Castle and pasted in a sorcerer mickey and added the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



LOVE IT!!!!!!! Just what I had in mind. Can I have the cruise dates added to the bottom January 23-30 2010 and somehow have the ports of call for a WC added.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

sherreis said:


> I have seen the ears or hats that go around the room # on the door.  How big do I print these?  This is our first cruise so I don't know how big the circle is.
> 
> Thanks.



Here's a link to another thread by someone who "DISigns" the ears and hats.  They give specific printing instructions in the first post.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## bevtoy

tink576 said:


> I believe it is a 7 in diameter ... I could be wrong though...



I think it might be 7.5


----------



## shari2shop

Can someone make me the white name tags with the names:
Clayton
Shari
Cole
Cate

I would also like the Lisence Plate design with the names:
Cole
Cate

Our trip on the Wonder is Nov 25 - 29, 2009

I was going to try to do these myself but after many hours last night I got very frustrated and finally admitted to myself I would have to rely on the experts!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jordak

shari2shop said:


> Can someone make me the white name tags with the names:
> Clayton
> Shari
> Cole
> Cate
> 
> I would also like the Lisence Plate design with the names:
> Cole
> Cate
> 
> Our trip on the Wonder is Nov 25 - 29, 2009
> 
> I was going to try to do these myself but after many hours last night I got very frustrated and finally admitted to myself I would have to rely on the experts!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I can do the license plates for you but what design do you want on those or do you want me to pick?


----------



## tjbaggott

wuv tigger said:


> I would love one to say:
> 
> Rachael & Rebecca:
> 
> Let's celebrate your Momma's Magic al Birthday with me!
> Dec 5th - Dec 12th, 2009
> 
> Your Pal, Mickey




Sure can, but did you want the "Ready to Dream?" Greeting at the top or the "Ready for a Little Magic?" greeting?


----------



## 3Goofy's

Jordak,
Could I get one of these with the names Sherri, Greg and Alex, and instead of the family name maybe "Our first Cruise"?  Very same stuff for minnie, but if you had a beer for Mickey that would be great (if not, mickey bar is good).  The little Mickey is too cute!
Thank you to all of our DIS-igners.  You are amazing!


QUOTE=jordak;34322814]For peterpanstout






[/QUOTE]


----------



## wuv tigger

tjbaggott said:


> Sure can, but did you want the "Ready to Dream?" Greeting at the top or the "Ready for a Little Magic?" greeting?




Ready for a little Magic would be PERFECT!

thanks a bunch!


----------



## jordak

3Goofy's said:


> Jordak,
> Could I get one of these with the names Sherri, Greg and Alex, and instead of the family name maybe "Our first Cruise"?  Very same stuff for minnie, but if you had a beer for Mickey that would be great (if not, mickey bar is good).  The little Mickey is too cute!
> Thank you to all of our DIS-igners.  You are amazing!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=jordak;34322814]For peterpanstout


[/quote]
Here you go. Already had this setup at one time with a beer, so no problem.


----------



## katheryn

I cant seem to find the magnets so I can personalize them for our family's cruise.  Can anyone help me?  We leave in 6 days.


----------



## tjbaggott

katheryn said:


> I cant seem to find the magnets so I can personalize them for our family's cruise.  Can anyone help me?  We leave in 6 days.



Use the links at the bottom of My, Jordak's and Milliepie's posts here.  Those links will take you to our photo buckets where you can find blanks of lots. If you'd like some help though, just let us know here, what graphics you want and what personalization to put on them.


----------



## tjbaggott

Forsdchickie:





[/IMG]

For kkmcan: (Let me know if the names need adding to or changed in any way.





[/IMG]

For ruadisneyfan2: 





[/IMG]

For wuv_tigger:





[/IMG]

For TraciM:





[/IMG]

And for Shari2shop: (I hope these are the ones you wanted)






[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## 3Goofy's

You are AMAZING!  Thank you so much!!


Here you go. Already had this setup at one time with a beer, so no problem.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tjbaggott said:


> For ruadisneyfan2:



Thanks, this is so nice!  

Could I please have one of these pirate night ones too? 
With the names:   Patti, John, Ryan and Kyle if they will fit.
It's good that it's not dated so we can use it for more than 1 cruise.


----------



## gydell

tjbaggott - Hope I didn't miss it but I've gone back and checked and haven't seen it. It's still a long time off but I wanted the Ready for a little Wonder with the name Betsy for April 27th - May 10th, 2011. No rush! In 2 weeks we will be at the port!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Thank you!!  I love it!


----------



## wuv tigger

tjbaggott said:


> For wuv_tigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




That is AWESOME!  It's the BIG part of their surprise cruise.  I found an adorable envelope to put that in.  We will be giving it to them right before we head to the airport.

wuv tigger


----------



## milliepie

kkmcan said:


> Milliepie or tjbaggott do you happen to have a graphic for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly




I have these.


----------



## milliepie

dizney-cruiser said:


> *Would you be able to do the names Janice, Linda, Theresa, Regina & Mark each with the Pirate fill?
> 
> Thanks!*























			
				tink576 said:
			
		

> Millipie, Wow!!! Those are amazing! Could you possibly make 3 more for our upcoming cruise in early Jan.
> 
> Anastasia (tinkerbell)
> Alexander (starwars mickey)
> Lora (figment)
> 
> Thanks soooooo much!


















			
				CastawayChar said:
			
		

> Milliepie.....could I get the Santa Hat for the door number plate with Tom & Charlette Ewing on one ear and Magic 2009 on the other. Thank You










			
				tow-mater-1 said:
			
		

> Milliepie, I was wondering if you might have time to do some of your wonderful lettering... one with Julia in Tink and another with Cassie in Tink, could you do one with Gabe in Lightning Mcqueen? Also if it's not too much I really loved one that was Mater with "she loves me for my body" could you do that one with Nate? If you could help me out with this I would be ever so greatful!


 















Thelma & Louis


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]




This one is soo cool!!!  Can you please make one for me that has the names "Junior" and "Debbie" on it?  No rush at all...we're not cruising until Sept. 2010.  It's never too early to plan for your cruise, right?!  

Thank you so much!


----------



## tink576

Millipie!!!!!!  Thank you so much, you are absolutly amzing and the name tags are too!  Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## kkmcan

Love the Pirate graphics, Millipie! Can I get the one that has the Disney ship in the middle with the characters around the edges? I'd like it to say: 
Pirates in the Caribbean Party
Disney Wonder 
Dec. 20-23, 2009

  And could I also get the Disney Castmember Name tags with the names Molly, Bennett, Kelly and Kyle? 

Thanks so very much! 

Kelly


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Does anyone have any suggestions on finding the least expensive magnetic sheets?  I need 30-50 sheets.


----------



## WDdaughter

why not just use card quality paper and glue magnets to the back


----------



## WDdaughter

Luckymomoftwo said:


> This one is soo cool!!!  Can you please make one for me that has the names "Junior" and "Debbie" on it?  No rush at all...we're not cruising until Sept. 2010.  It's never too early to plan for your cruise, right?!
> 
> Thank you so much!



Wondering if I could get this one as well with the names Rob, Krista, Richard and Autumn.

thanks,

Lori


----------



## PrincessYessenia

WDdaughter said:


> why not just use card quality paper and glue magnets to the back




This is why I come to the DISboards!  I get ideas that never even cross my mind!  Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

PrincessYessenia said:


> This is why I come to the DISboards!  I get ideas that never even cross my mind!  Thanks!



I print mine onto cardstock, then laminate them, then stick adhesive peel and stick magnets to the back.  I guess they don't need to be laminated, but I like them that way.  Our magnetic paper here is SO expensive, so I gave up on those.  I hear though you can get a large pack on Ebay for reasonable prices though I've never checked it out myself yet.


----------



## WDdaughter

I wonder if I could get the following license plates names made, no rush, need them for family cruise Jan/11.

MIB Mickey with Richard
Princesses with Autumn
Jedi Mickey with Chris
Monsters Inc with Rob
Pink Minnie with Krista
Goofy Golf with Chad
Pink sparkle minnie with Dawn
Nurse Minnie with Carla
Aviator Donald with Chase
Pirate Mickey-map with Alex
DCL chipndale with Lori

Thanks a million


----------



## nenner1

tjbaggott said:


> I print mine onto cardstock, then laminate them, then stick adhesive peel and stick magnets to the back.  I guess they don't need to be laminated, but I like them that way.  Our magnetic paper here is SO expensive, so I gave up on those.  I hear though you can get a large pack on Ebay for reasonable prices though I've never checked it out myself yet.



^^Great advice.  I found a place online that sold cheap magnetic paper..but it was just that, cheap.  The ink bled and smudged so easily.  When they were on the doors kids would walk by and touch them and get ink on their hands which they would then wipe on our door- or worse on another magnet.  Most of our magnets are now not reusable at all b/c of that.

Some of the best looking door magnets we saw were cardstock/laminated and that's what we plan to do this time too!


----------



## tow-mater-1

Oh thank you thank you Milliepie! They look awesome These are my first magnets for my new addiction!


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> Forsdchickie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For kkmcan: (Let me know if the names need adding to or changed in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For ruadisneyfan2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For wuv_tigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For TraciM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And for Shari2shop: (I hope these are the ones you wanted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I like it but I am an idiot when I comes to the flags. Have a key???


----------



## mstinson14

Could I please get the Pirate Night one with Sharon and Megan on it please?
Only 10 more days!


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> I wonder if I could get the following license plates names made, no rush, need them for family cruise Jan/11.
> 
> MIB Mickey with Richard
> Princesses with Autumn
> Jedi Mickey with Chris
> Monsters Inc with Rob
> Pink Minnie with Krista
> Goofy Golf with Chad
> Pink sparkle minnie with Dawn
> Nurse Minnie with Carla
> Aviator Donald with Chase
> Pirate Mickey-map with Alex
> DCL chipndale with Lori
> 
> Thanks a million


Here you go


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


> your welcome



Could i get this with November 25, 2009, Wonder with Thanksgiving on the 26th and Eat Turkey on the To Do List?  With the Stinson Family? Without Eat at Palo. Please keep the rest the same.Ten More Days


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> Could i get this with November 25, 2009, Wonder with Thanksgiving on the 26th and Eat Turkey on the To Do List?  With the Stinson Family? Without Eat at Palo. Please keep the rest the same.Ten More Days


Have a great time!


----------



## tjbaggott

TraciM said:


> I like it but I am an idiot when I comes to the flags. Have a key???




Sure!  They should be in the order in which you will travel.  The First one is the Florida Flag, the next one is Key West, then Grand Cayman, the Cozumel and the last flag is the Bahama one for when you are at Castaway Cay.


----------



## wuv tigger

jordak said:


> Have a great time!



Gerlitz Family 

Dec 5th - 12, 2009

thanks!

wuv tigger


----------



## lck33

Hi, if it is not too late, Can you make a license plate for me with the name Taylor with Tinkerbell?  It would be for our cruise this Saturday on the Magic, November 21st, 2009.

Thank you so much.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Luckymomoftwo





[/IMG]

For kkmcan






[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

for WDdaughter





[/IMG]

for mstinson14





[/IMG]


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Thank you!!!!!  It's perfect!!!


----------



## jordak

wuv tigger said:


> Gerlitz Family
> 
> Dec 5th - 12, 2009
> 
> thanks!
> 
> wuv tigger



Here you go


----------



## jordak

lck33 said:


> Hi, if it is not too late, Can you make a license plate for me with the name Taylor with Tinkerbell?  It would be for our cruise this Saturday on the Magic, November 21st, 2009.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Your welcome. Have a great cruise!


----------



## shari2shop

jordak said:


> I can do the license plates for you but what design do you want on those or do you want me to pick?



Thank you Jordak!!!

I like the plates that look like real license plates. White background with the letters of the name in blue or red... Can't remember which. I have seen them on here but my dial up connection is so slow I can't find them right now. 

I bought magnetic paper today..... WooHoo!

Shari


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> Sure!  They should be in the order in which you will travel.  The First one is the Florida Flag, the next one is Key West, then Grand Cayman, the Cozumel and the last flag is the Bahama one for when you are at Castaway Cay.



Got it! Thanks!!!


----------



## mousecraszy

OMG!!! Just saw the Just doesn't get any Better than this for the Dream. That is SOOOO awesome. I would love to have one with Mike and Anna. We are on the Dream May29-June 3, 2011. Any way to change the Coors Light to a Bud Light Lime?? If not, that's fine 'cause that is just an awesome magnet. I love some of the ones that have already been done. I can't imagine the time you've invested in this. Thank you for sharing your talents. I may another request when I let my DD12 see this thread!!!


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott;34339235[SIZE="2" said:
			
		

> For TraciM:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Can I also get a copy of this without the flags just the dates. Gives me more options.LOL


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak and TJBaggott,

thanks so much, you guys are the best!


----------



## withrow13

I am a newbie at this, taking our first family cruise Sunday and thought I would surprise everyone with door somethings.  So I searched on the Disboards and  here I am.   It is amazing. The best, but I don't understand how this works?  We have 5 children going with us and I would love to get their names done in character, or lawn chairs for my sisters?  But I have no idea how this works. I read through some guidelines that say please give artist credit and let them know you are using their work.   I will.  But I don't know how to use their work.  Is there an instruction section I have missed?
Thank you so much!


----------



## shari2shop

tjbaggott said:


> And for Shari2shop: (I hope these are the ones you wanted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These are EXACTLY what I was thinking!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

withrow13 said:


> I am a newbie at this, taking our first family cruise Sunday and thought I would surprise everyone with door somethings.  So I searched on the Disboards and  here I am.   It is amazing. The best, but I don't understand how this works?  We have 5 children going with us and I would love to get their names done in character, or lawn chairs for my sisters?  But I have no idea how this works. I read through some guidelines that say please give artist credit and let them know you are using their work.   I will.  But I don't know how to use their work.  Is there an instruction section I have missed?
> Thank you so much!



No worries, you leave on Sunday, I won't worry about telling you what program ect.... For anyone who can't do them on their own, just make your requests here.  If you see something you like/want just ask the person that made it.  There are lots of samples in my, Jordak's and Milliepie's photobucket albums.  You can find the links to them at the bottom of each of our posts.
Post your request either here or by pm.


----------



## sdchickie

Thanks so much your DISigns are wonderful!


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> Millipie
> Could I please get Pirate Filled Names as folowing:
> Stephanie
> Brianna
> Ethan
> Joe
> Melvin
> Shirley


----------



## wuv tigger

Thanks a BUNCH!

wuv tigger

PS:  DH wants to know WHERE I got such great pix for door magnets & the surprise note for the kids ... I told him THE DIS IS GOOD!!!


----------



## jordak

wuv tigger said:


> Thanks a BUNCH!
> 
> wuv tigger
> 
> PS:  DH wants to know WHERE I got such great pix for door magnets & the surprise note for the kids ... I told him THE DIS IS GOOD!!!


Your welcome. Glad i can help out!


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> No problem.




Jordak, 
Still love the org. design you did. Can I get this with Hines family


----------



## jordak

For Pogue Family


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks TracyM for the Pirates graphic! Can you add Kyle to the Molly, Bennett, Kelly one? 

Thanks!
Kelly
kkmcan


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Jordak,
> Still love the org. design you did. Can I get this with Hines family


Thanks i appreciate that!


----------



## mickey squared

For tjbaggott - We're leaving this Saturday and I needed 1 more design to even out our doors!  Can I please have the "It doesn't get any better.." design with a Corona beer and a frozen drink with only the graphics, Steve and Marguerite ?  Thanks if you can.

Much appreciated.


----------



## AimeeJ

If anyone has or can post a link to individual pictures of Pirate Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Chip & Dale I would be very thankful


----------



## Princess Tiana

Hi,
I have every ounce of respect for those of you that can do these designs! I need help with magnets for my door. Maybe a t-shirt with the same design as the magnets???
I am looking for design with a black mickey head and Princess Tiana on the side of it for my DD and myself. (Got this idea when I saw the Mickey head w/ Incredibles)
I also need a seperate one with Prince Naveen for my DH. 
Mickey's head can be purple, green or gold because we are going with a Mardi Gras theme since the movie is set in New Orleans. It looks really great in my mind!!
The names I need for Princess Tiana are 
1-Kim
2-Rylee
For Prince Naveen
3-Leonard
Also, does anyone know how to do Minnie with a tiara for the porthole?I've only seen the ones with the veil.
I'm a first timer and want this cruise to be really special (surprise cruise) for my daughter...we leave on Saturday!!
I know this may be alot, but is anyone up for the challenge!?!?
PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease??? 
PS-I posted this same message in Just for Fun,but was someone suggested that I post here.
Thanks


----------



## cwby22

tjbaggot

Were surprising our son with a cruise for his birthday. If possible, could you make the "Ready for a little Wonder" photo, addressed to Justin with dates April 18-22 2010.        Very much Appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bevtoy

AimeeJ said:


> If anyone has or can post a link to individual pictures of Pirate Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Chip & Dale I would be very thankful



http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/

this is my photo bucket very well organized have fun!


----------



## bigturkey12

Very...Very cool design I love it.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Those are amazing - could I possibly get a Belle plate for DCL with Angela on it???? thank you sooo much


----------



## TraciM

kkmcan said:


> Thanks TracyM for the Pirates graphic! Can you add Kyle to the Molly, Bennett, Kelly one?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kelly
> kkmcan



I have no clue how to edit graphics. Maybe one of the gals can do it.


----------



## tjbaggott

TraciM said:


> I have no clue how to edit graphics. Maybe one of the gals can do it.



I think this may be one I did up, and Traci you quoted it in one of your posts and thats why it look liked you were the one who originally posted it (created it).  I'll do it up for you kkmcan.  I'll be working on some tonight!


----------



## kkmcan

Sorry! I messed it all up.  Thanks so much tjbaggott!


----------



## lookingforthemagic

Okay, I'm not sure who this note is for, but while I was looking at somebody's photobucket images, looking for a cruise magnet, I came across the KISS band as Mickeys. I LOVE IT! I want to make my friend's daughter a TShirt with the image, but now I can't find it. (She went as KISS for Halloween, and she's a HUGE Disney fan.) I have looked at probably a thousand images on photobucket. To the person who has this image, PLEASE let me know how to get it! Her BDay is Wednesday, and I think she'd absolutely love it on a shirt! Thanks for the help.


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> Those are amazing - could I possibly get a Belle plate for DCL with Angela on it???? thank you sooo much


If i got this date wrong, i will fix it


----------



## milliepie

lookingforthemagic said:


> Okay, I'm not sure who this note is for, but while I was looking at somebody's photobucket images, looking for a cruise magnet, I came across the KISS band as Mickeys. I LOVE IT! I want to make my friend's daughter a TShirt with the image, but now I can't find it. (She went as KISS for Halloween, and she's a HUGE Disney fan.) I have looked at probably a thousand images on photobucket. To the person who has this image, PLEASE let me know how to get it! Her BDay is Wednesday, and I think she'd absolutely love it on a shirt! Thanks for the help.



I have those in my photobucket and here 2nd page.   http://www.4shared.com/dir/19333656/9a5cdf8e/Character_Mickey_Heads.html


----------



## jordak

mousecraszy said:


> OMG!!! Just saw the Just doesn't get any Better than this for the Dream. That is SOOOO awesome. I would love to have one with Mike and Anna. We are on the Dream May29-June 3, 2011. Any way to change the Coors Light to a Bud Light Lime?? If not, that's fine 'cause that is just an awesome magnet. I love some of the ones that have already been done. I can't imagine the time you've invested in this. Thank you for sharing your talents. I may another request when I let my DD12 see this thread!!!


High praise! Thanks, the main design was my work and tjbaggot added her spin to it. It's a popular magnet!


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> I think this may be one I did up, and Traci you quoted it in one of your posts and thats why it look liked you were the one who originally posted it (created it).  I'll do it up for you kkmcan.  I'll be working on some tonight!



Oops!  Thanks!


----------



## TraciM

lookingforthemagic said:


> Okay, I'm not sure who this note is for, but while I was looking at somebody's photobucket images, looking for a cruise magnet, I came across the KISS band as Mickeys. I LOVE IT! I want to make my friend's daughter a TShirt with the image, but now I can't find it. (She went as KISS for Halloween, and she's a HUGE Disney fan.) I have looked at probably a thousand images on photobucket. To the person who has this image, PLEASE let me know how to get it! Her BDay is Wednesday, and I think she'd absolutely love it on a shirt! Thanks for the help.



If you find it please post it. I would LOVE to see it!!!!


----------



## shari2shop

Milliepie...... I saw your filled names and they are so CUTE!!!! I looked all through your 4shared file. Would you mind making four names for me?

Clayton ~ pirate Mickey fill
Shari ~ the Mickey and Minnie playing on the beach scene fill
Cole ~ Star wars Mickey fill
Cate ~ Minnie fill that has the pink background to it


I really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance

Shari


----------



## EyeDisneyCruise

jordak said:


> For Pogue Family



These are Great!

Could I please request the one in the sand with:

Alexandra & Zachary's family ?  (Mom and dad's name are Trisha & Ben)...we all have different last names so I never know how to deal with the last name thing!

Thanks so much!!!!  We will all appreciate!


----------



## tjbaggott

Several requests filled here for *TraciM, Mousecrazy, tow-mater-1, cwby22, kkmcan and mickey_squared:*  Just click on the thumbnail photo to enlarge, then click it again to get full size before saving.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> Several requests filled here for *TraciM, Mousecrazy, tow-mater-1, cwby22, kkmcan and mickey_squared:*  Just click on the thumbnail photo to enlarge, then click it again to get full size before saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thanks!!!!


----------



## jordak

EyeDisneyCruise said:


> These are Great!
> 
> Could I please request the one in the sand with:
> 
> Alexandra & Zachary's family ?  (Mom and dad's name are Trisha & Ben)...we all have different last names so I never know how to deal with the last name thing!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!  We will all appreciate!


Is this what you had in mind? I can change it if needed.


----------



## Lisa46xx

Hi, jordak.  I just love the license plate magnets!  Would you be so kind as to make the following 4 license plates for me?  

* Belle plate with the name Lisa
* Monsters Inc Mike plate with the name Will
* Stitch plate with the name Evan
* Tigger & Eeyore plate with the name Cameron

We are sailing in January and live in Rhode Island, so if you could include that info on the plates, I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!!

Lisa


----------



## milliepie

kkmcan said:


> Love the Pirate graphics, Millipie! Can I get the one that has the Disney ship in the middle with the characters around the edges? I'd like it to say:
> Pirates in the Caribbean Party
> Disney Wonder
> Dec. 20-23, 2009
> 
> And could I also get the Disney Castmember Name tags with the names Molly, Bennett, Kelly and Kyle?
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> 
> Kelly



Here is your request.


----------



## milliepie

Princess Tiana said:


> Hi,
> I have every ounce of respect for those of you that can do these designs! I need help with magnets for my door. Maybe a t-shirt with the same design as the magnets???
> I am looking for design with a black mickey head and Princess Tiana on the side of it for my DD and myself. (Got this idea when I saw the Mickey head w/ Incredibles)
> I also need a seperate one with Prince Naveen for my DH.
> Mickey's head can be purple, green or gold because we are going with a Mardi Gras theme since the movie is set in New Orleans. It looks really great in my mind!!
> The names I need for Princess Tiana are
> 1-Kim
> 2-Rylee
> For Prince Naveen
> 3-Leonard
> Also, does anyone know how to do Minnie with a tiara for the porthole?I've only seen the ones with the veil.
> I'm a first timer and want this cruise to be really special (surprise cruise) for my daughter...we leave on Saturday!!
> I know this may be alot, but is anyone up for the challenge!?!?
> PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease???
> PS-I posted this same message in Just for Fun,but was someone suggested that I post here.
> Thanks




Here are some that you might like.  

As for the tiara, I assume you are talking about ears for the door number?
I don't believe there is one, but I have this one that might work for you.  You need to print them to fit around a 7.5 inch circle.  Hope it helps.


----------



## jordak

Lisa46xx said:


> Hi, jordak.  I just love the license plate magnets!  Would you be so kind as to make the following 4 license plates for me?
> 
> * Belle plate with the name Lisa
> * Monsters Inc Mike plate with the name Will
> * Stitch plate with the name Evan
> * Tigger & Eeyore plate with the name Cameron
> 
> We are sailing in January and live in Rhode Island, so if you could include that info on the plates, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Lisa



Here you go. Wasn't sure if you would want the Cameron how i have done it in the past or clean one so included both.


----------



## jordak

for kharper10


----------



## dizney-cruiser

milliepie said:


>



*Thank You!!*


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks Millipie and TJBaggott! 

Kelly


----------



## wuv tigger

I bet the names I want are already completed.

I'd hate to ask for them to be made again.

Can anyone point me to the right direction?

thanks,

wuv tigger


----------



## lookingforthemagic

Thank You Milliepie---can't wait to see her face when I give her the TShirt!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

jordak said:


> for kharper10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][URL="http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=Madeline.jpg[/URL][[/IMG][/URL]








Jordak,

Can you make the James plate to say "James" or "James Gang" and take off Georgia, cause we're not from there...  And...Make it DEC instead of Nov?

Also the Harper family plate to say "James Gang".  No state please. And..also DEC for the month.

Thanks so much!  And...thanks for being generous with your DIS'igns.


----------



## withrow13

wuv tigger said:


> I bet the names I want are already completed.
> 
> I'd hate to ask for them to be made again.
> 
> Can anyone point me to the right direction?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> wuv tigger



I am brand new with this, and have now found this thread to be completely addictive.  I did not want these amazingly talented Disers to have to re-create and I couldn't make up my mind anyway so I went to their photo buckets and spent hours looking at magnet designs.  Milliepie and Jordak's were amazing.  

Please let me know if this was not the right thing to do.  There was so much available already.  Today I swore I was not going to look anymore when the perfect Emily got posted, so now I am going to make that one too. 
Please let me know if this isn't good protocal!
Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

withrow13 said:


> I am brand new with this, and have now found this thread to be completely addictive.  I did not want these amazingly talented Disers to have to re-create and I couldn't make up my mind anyway so I went to their photo buckets and spent hours looking at magnet designs.  Milliepie and Jordak's were amazing.
> 
> Please let me know if this was not the right thing to do.  There was so much available already.  Today I swore I was not going to look anymore when the perfect Emily got posted, so now I am going to make that one too.
> Please let me know if this isn't good protocal!
> Thank you guys so much!



If you look in the signature lines of many of the posters, they have their photobucket and 4shared accounts open for you to browse in.  Look for Milliepie, TJBaggot, Jordak, Bevstoy, I'm sure I've missed some, but that's a good start.


----------



## jordak

Scooby3x1y said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can you make the James plate to say "James" or "James Gang" and take off Georgia, cause we're not from there...  And...Make it DEC instead of Nov?
> 
> Also the Harper family plate to say "James Gang".  No state please. And..also DEC for the month.
> 
> Thanks so much!  And...thanks for being generous with your DIS'igns.



Your welcome


----------



## jordak

for kharper10


----------



## jordak

withrow13 said:


> I am brand new with this, and have now found this thread to be completely addictive.  I did not want these amazingly talented Disers to have to re-create and I couldn't make up my mind anyway so I went to their photo buckets and spent hours looking at magnet designs.  Milliepie and Jordak's were amazing.
> 
> Please let me know if this was not the right thing to do.  There was so much available already.  Today I swore I was not going to look anymore when the perfect Emily got posted, so now I am going to make that one too.
> Please let me know if this isn't good protocal!
> Thank you guys so much!


If you see something you would like from any of us that you want personalized or customized, feel free to ask. That hard work has been done. Tweaking it to fit what you need is pretty easy.


----------



## mickey squared

Thank you, Thank you.  You are all the best.  They're all beautiful!!


----------



## jordak




----------



## Scooby3x1y

Jordak,

I hate to bug you....(here it comes...), can you change the month from NOV to DEC?  That's when we're going.  Thanks!



jordak said:


> Your welcome


----------



## erionm

jordak said:


>



WOW!  These are incredible.  Could I please get the Mickey one without any text on the napkin and just Mickey on the coffee.  I want to use this a wallpaper for my iPhone.

Thanks for all you do for people here.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Or, I can do it if you tell me what font you used.

Thanks again!

Sorry for being a pest


----------



## Scooby3x1y

erionm said:


> WOW!  These are incredible.  Could I please get the Mickey one without any text on the napkin and just Mickey on the coffee.  I want to use this a wallpaper for my iPhone.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for people here.



Jordak!  I missed this one the first time, you totally rock!!!


----------



## jordak

Scooby3x1y said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I hate to bug you....(here it comes...), can you change the month from NOV to DEC?  That's when we're going.  Thanks!



Ah, i knew that and totally forgot to change it. Sorry and will fix


----------



## jordak

Your not a pest. It was my mistake


----------



## jordak

erionm said:


> WOW!  These are incredible.  Could I please get the Mickey one without any text on the napkin and just Mickey on the coffee.  I want to use this a wallpaper for my iPhone.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for people here.



Thats a good idea!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

All I cans say is WOW!  It's great to see such talent here on the Dis and that you're so willing to create these images for everyone's happy memories.

jordak, milliepie and tjbaggot:   

All of your efforts and hard work are soooo appreciated!


----------



## msnoble

Your new coffee cup DISigns are simply amazing!  But you'd better brace yourself for an onslaught of new requests, cuz I think lots of folks are gonna want one


----------



## Sand

Jordak,  your coffee shop DISign is AWESOME! I can totally picture Jordak's coffee shop serving Mickey head shaped sugar on the spoon. Great job! I can't believe you add the text on your phone!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

No worries!  Thanks again!  I've already printed them, they look great!


----------



## Squirrley

Love the two new coffee cup designs. Can I get 2010 on them?






jordak said:


>


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Love the two new coffee cup designs. Can I get 2010 on them?


----------



## Squirrley

Love them, keep up the great work.




jordak said:


>


----------



## LITTLEKID58

jordak said:


>



Is there anyway to get the Castaway Cay without any wording..... these are awesome.. txs so much for sharing.....


----------



## jordak

LITTLEKID58 said:


> Is there anyway to get the Castaway Cay without any wording..... these are awesome.. txs so much for sharing.....


here you go


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Love them, keep up the great work.



Thank you


----------



## LITTLEKID58

jordak said:


> here you go
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## wuv tigger

jordak said:


>




cup:   Castaway Cay

David 

The Magic Dec 5th - 12, 2009

This is a surprise for my dh


----------



## jordak

wuv tigger said:


> cup:   Castaway Cay
> 
> David
> 
> The Magic Dec 5th - 12, 2009
> 
> This is a surprise for my dh



sure, here you go


----------



## erionm

jordak said:


> Thats a good idea!



Perfect.  THANK YOU AGAIN.


----------



## mousecraszy

I just wanted to say THANK YOU!!! I could not say thank you enough so I capitalized it!! tee hee Thanks also for inserting the Bud Light Lime beer bottle!!! That is SOOO my husband. Thank you again!! We can't wait to cruise on the Dream. Also wanted to say that the coffee mug with the DREAMy, I mean creamy, Mickey is just too cute!!!


----------



## cwby22

tjbaggot

Thank you so much for fulfilling my request. 
cwby22


----------



## wuv tigger

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.


 

just wondering if you can point me in the right direction to make my own names?

I have some ideas to make my dkids journals for our upcoming DCL.

thanks,

wuv tigger


----------



## milliepie

wuv tigger said:


> just wondering if you can point me in the right direction to make my own names?
> 
> I have some ideas to make my dkids journals for our upcoming DCL.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> wuv tigger




I only know how to make the names in the program I use Photo Impact pro.  Not sure which you are using, but There are some great directions on how to make a name in MSWord on the Creative DISign boards. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2286193 

Also, not sure if you took a look through my 4 shared files, I have tons of names already done, maybe you can find what you need there.


----------



## wuv tigger

YOU are awesome!!


----------



## wuv tigger

Can you make me Rachael using Belle as the princess?

thanks!


wuv tigger


----------



## wuv tigger

Someone sent me to a shared ... to get ideas for the journal for my kids.

I think you created those pages.  

Could you make me a journal cover with the one that has "family name on the top ... then cruising the Magic with the following info:


*Rachael

Cruising the Magic 

Dec 5th - 12th, 2009*

and

*Rebecca 

Cruising the Magic 

Dec 5th - 12th, 2009*


----------



## bevtoy

Jordak you have out done yourself with the coffee cups a real break through!


----------



## TraciM

jordak said:


> I love the first coffee one!!! I have my door magnets organized and will be starting my parents soon. Can I get the first coffee one but change it to the Magic and on the napkin can I get Sandis First Cruise January 23-30 2010. That is to perfect for her. My Dad is a huge red wine fanatic. Do you have any designs that would work?


----------



## wickesy

I've spent a few happy hours over the past couple of days looking through every page on this thread and being totally amazed at the great designs out there.  I've got a few requests of my own so here goes:

tjbaggott could I get this one with cruisers at the bottom changed to wickesy





jordak could I get this one with the month changed to June





This one with the month changed to June, the name Ray and London, UK at the bottom





And finally a cheeky request because it isn't one of your blanks - is there any chance of getting a license plate with Bashful and the name David with London, UK at the bottom.  If that's too tricky I'll take this one





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Princess Tiana

I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU,THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! (Now where do I find it so I can print it??) I guess I'm not as tech savvy as I thought!!


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the first coffee one!!! I have my door magnets organized and will be starting my parents soon. Can I get the first coffee one but change it to the Magic and on the napkin can I get Sandis First Cruise January 23-30 2010. That is to perfect for her. My Dad is a huge red wine fanatic. Do you have any designs that would work?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything with wine, but that is a good idea for another project. If i can find the time before i leave next week i will try to come up with one.
Click to expand...


----------



## TraciM

jordak said:


> TraciM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything with wine, but that is a good idea for another project. If i can find the time before i leave next week i will try to come up with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!
> No hurry. My cruise is not until Jan!
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

wickesy said:


> I've spent a few happy hours over the past couple of days looking through every page on this thread and being totally amazed at the great designs out there.  I've got a few requests of my own so here goes:
> 
> 
> jordak could I get this one with the month changed to June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one with the month changed to June, the name Ray and London, UK at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a cheeky request because it isn't one of your blanks - is there any chance of getting a license plate with Bashful and the name David with London, UK at the bottom.  If that's too tricky I'll take this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here you go


----------



## jordak

TraciM said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!
> No hurry. My cruise is not until Jan!
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have a really good idea! Will start on it tonight.Always looking for ideas and thought i was empty. Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Karmadog

request for jordak,
 could I get this one with the month changed to Dec




this one with DANO




and this one with TREVOR




thanks so much!!


----------



## wickesy

jordak said:


> Here you go



They look great, thanks very much.


----------



## jordak

For Karmadog


----------



## milliepie

Princess Tiana said:


> I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU,THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! (Now where do I find it so I can print it??) I guess I'm not as tech savvy as I thought!!



You can save them to your computer directly from the post since I posted them large size.  I also have them in my 4shared filled request, mickey head folder.  You can click the download button to save them to your computer from there.  Here are the links.  Hope that helps.


----------



## bevtoy

Could I get one that says "Gone to Cove Cafe"
bevs_toy 
Disney Magic
Dec 12-19, 2009


(please?)





jordak said:


> Thats a good idea!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Could I get one that says "Gone to Cove Cafe"
> bevs_toy
> Disney Magic
> Dec 12-19, 2009
> 
> 
> (please?)



No problem


----------



## CaptainScott

tjbaggott said:


> Several requests filled here for *TraciM, Mousecrazy, tow-mater-1, cwby22, kkmcan and mickey_squared:*  Just click on the thumbnail photo to enlarge, then click it again to get full size before saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Heelo could you do the let the magic begin for the Baker Family
Nov 25-29 2009 on the Wonder
Thank you


----------



## CaptainScott

jordak said:


> for kharper10


Jordak
Could you do a stamp for me The Baker Family Nov 25-29 on the wonder Port Canveral, Nassau
and Castaway Key
Thank you


----------



## CaptainScott

jordak said:


> Here you go



Hi could you do one of these for The Baker Family on the Wonder Nov 25-29 2009


----------



## jordak

CaptainScott said:


> Hi could you do one of these for The Baker Family on the Wonder Nov 25-29 2009


Here you go


----------



## asmith1113

Would you mind doing the Captain Mickey stamp with the Smith Family.  Same dates as the Baker family, 11/25-29, 2009.  THANK YOU!


----------



## LissaW16

Could I have the DCL name tags with the "where dreams come true" line for:

Melissa
Tim
Trinity
Grandma Val
Grandma Kathy
Grandpa Terry
Tammy
Annika
Kep
Chris
Barb

and I love the cork board! Could I have June 7-12 2011 (yes, that's a long time away) for the Timmerman family?

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## jordak

asmith1113 said:


> Would you mind doing the Captain Mickey stamp with the Smith Family.  Same dates as the Baker family, 11/25-29, 2009.  THANK YOU!


your welcome


----------



## jordak

LissaW16 said:


> Could I have the DCL name tags with the "where dreams come true" line for:
> 
> Melissa
> Tim
> Trinity
> Grandma Val
> Grandma Kathy
> Grandpa Terry
> Tammy
> Annika
> Kep
> Chris
> Barb
> 
> and I love the cork board! Could I have June 7-12 2011 (yes, that's a long time away) for the Timmerman family?
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa


was afraid somebody would start asking for 2011 dates. It's not set for that so will take a little longer for me to do. Need to finish up a project then will work on this for you.


----------



## CastawayChar

Does anyone have a Christmas Tree you could put Merry Christmas  Tom & Charlette Ewing?  Thanks so much......you all are great!


----------



## asmith1113

Thank you sooooo much for the Smith Family Captain Mickey!!!


----------



## cwby22

jordak - If possible, could I get Captain Mickey stamp with Disney Wonder and dates April 18-22, 2010?    I appreciate your time and efforts. Thank You


----------



## daisy2

These are awesome.  I am subscribing to this thread because my husband and I are going on our first cruise on the new Disney Dream from February 27th to March 3rd 2011.  These are awesome this just makes me more excited for our first Cruise.


----------



## jordak

cwby22 said:


> jordak - If possible, could I get Captain Mickey stamp with Disney Wonder and dates April 18-22, 2010?    I appreciate your time and efforts. Thank You


sure


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks for the coffee Jordak!


----------



## CaptainScott

bevtoy said:


> Thanks for the coffee Jordak!



http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/WonderfulTimes2.jpg
Jordak Thanks so much
Could I get one of these with the Baker Family
Wonder
Scott Lynn Trevor and Dylan Nov 25-29-2009
Thanks your work is great


----------



## CaptainScott

jordak said:


> sure



http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/WonderfulTimes2.jpg
Jordak Thanks so much
Could I get one of these with the Baker Family
Wonder
Scott Lynn Trevor and Dylan Nov 25-29-2009
Thanks your work is great


----------



## jordak

CaptainScott said:


> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/WonderfulTimes2.jpg
> Jordak Thanks so much
> Could I get one of these with the Baker Family
> Wonder
> Scott Lynn Trevor and Dylan Nov 25-29-2009
> Thanks your work is great


Your welcome and thank you


----------



## jordak

For TraciM

I hope this can work for you. Coming up with a label was difficult. Decided less is more.


----------



## tjbaggott

For CaptainScott, not sure if you still wanted this version as you requested, but I had done it up for you by the time you saw Jordak's version.  I'm posting it anyway in case you did want both.
Jordak, I felt your mountain portion was cleaner than mine, may I ask from where you found that one?  I had searched for something like that.  Down the road I'll pm you for some tips on a few of the graphics you have made, as I want to learn all I can with this stuff, I LOVE this type of disigning!






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Lissaw16, use the link below to access all the other name tags you requested.  Be sure to enlarge them to 100% before saving them.
Enjoy!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shari2shop

Can someone please do these for me????? We are leaving right after school Friday afternoon so I need to print and pack them tomorrow night.

Thank you so much!!! 



shari2shop said:


> Milliepie...... I saw your filled names and they are so CUTE!!!! I looked all through your 4shared file. Would you mind making four names for me?
> 
> Clayton ~ pirate Mickey fill
> Shari ~ the Mickey and Minnie playing on the beach scene fill
> Cole ~ Star wars Mickey fill
> Cate ~ Minnie fill that has the pink background to it
> 
> 
> I really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Shari


----------



## bevtoy

This is great, you know you are burying yourself in work now...




jordak said:


> For TraciM
> 
> I hope this can work for you. Coming up with a label was difficult. Decided less is more.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> For CaptainScott, not sure if you still wanted this version as you requested, but I had done it up for you by the time you saw Jordak's version.  I'm posting it anyway in case you did want both.
> Jordak, I felt your mountain portion was cleaner than mine, may I ask from where you found that one?  I had searched for something like that.  Down the road I'll pm you for some tips on a few of the graphics you have made, as I want to learn all I can with this stuff, I LOVE this type of disigning!


I don't remember exactly where. Was just  searching for cliffs. Here is the one i used though. Feel free to ask for tips anytime.


----------



## tjbaggott

Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> This is great, you know you are burying yourself in work now...


Well they better be quick because i have only 8 more days to  go before i leave!!


----------



## milliepie

shari2shop said:


> Can someone please do these for me????? We are leaving right after school Friday afternoon so I need to print and pack them tomorrow night.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Hi there.  I actually just started on these they should be done tonight.


----------



## shari2shop

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  I actually just started on these they should be done tonight.



Oh thank you so much!!! I think I just have nervious energy and can't go to bed!!!!!

Shari


----------



## jordak

LissaW16 said:


> and I love the cork board! Could I have June 7-12 2011 (yes, that's a long time away) for the Timmerman family?
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa



got it done faster than i  expected.


----------



## milliepie

For those interested, I just added a coouple new journal pages and am working on more.  They are in my 4shared files under journal pages.  Or under Disney cruise journal pages.   

http://www.4shared.com/dir/19875963/706b3620/Journal_Pages.html


----------



## milliepie

shari2shop said:


> Oh thank you so much!!! I think I just have nervious energy and can't go to bed!!!!!
> 
> Shari



I will know how you feel very soon.  I hope you have a great trip!  

Click on the link and it will take you to the 4shared files.  When  you hover over the pic a 4 arrow square will show up.  Click on that and you will get the full size.


----------



## milliepie

wuv tigger said:


> Can you make me Rachael using Belle as the princess?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> wuv tigger



Here you go!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> For those interested, I just added a coouple new journal pages and am working on more.  They are in my 4shared files under journal pages.  Or under Disney cruise journal pages.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19875963/706b3620/Journal_Pages.html


These are really awesome. Going to grab some of these. Thank you


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Hey all.  I was wondering if someone could make me a character name with the Princesses and the name Yessenia?  If anyone could do it that would be fantastic.  Thanks!


----------



## Squirrley

Milliepie......the new journal pages are great!!!



milliepie said:


> For those interested, I just added a coouple new journal pages and am working on more.  They are in my 4shared files under journal pages.  Or under Disney cruise journal pages.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19875963/706b3620/Journal_Pages.html


----------



## wuv tigger

milliepie said:


> For those interested, I just added a coouple new journal pages and am working on more.  They are in my 4shared files under journal pages.  Or under Disney cruise journal pages.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19875963/706b3620/Journal_Pages.html[/QUOTE
> 
> I will print out some more pages once the kiddos are at school today.
> 
> wuv tigger


----------



## wuv tigger

milliepie said:


> Here you go!



Those pix are perfect!

I figured out what I was doing wrong.

THANKS AGAIN!

Their teachers are going to be shocked at the journals YOU helped me make!

I am going to print stuff now.  I got at least 1/2 hour before I have to wake them up : )


----------



## TraciM

jordak said:


> For TraciM
> 
> I hope this can work for you. Coming up with a label was difficult. Decided less is more.



It is perfect! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Squirrley

Another great one. If I drank, I would differently want his one.



jordak said:


> For TraciM
> 
> I hope this can work for you. Coming up with a label was difficult. Decided less is more.


----------



## TraciM

I am not sure who does the life preservers but can I get one with Mickey and Minnie in the middle and has Disney Magic, Don and Sandi, January 23-30 2010.Thanks. One door down and one more to go!


----------



## TraciM

Squirrley said:


> Another great one. If I drank, I would differently want his one.



My Mom is a coffee junkie and my Dad is a wine nut so both of those designs couldnt be more perfect. They are going to be so surprised!


----------



## candmfox

Jorak - May I please have a "journal" for my family with this information:

Our 6th Cruise
Taylor, Joshua, Michelle and Chris
Replace "Alcohol" with Lobster
November 28th to December 5th, 2009

Many thanks, Florida Fox Family!


----------



## candmfox

Does anyone have a link or a copy of a "crisp" DCL badge? I can't find anything that is not as crisp as I'd like - blurry around the edges, usually.


----------



## AimeeJ

jordak, just wanted to say how wonderful the new coffee/wine designs are!!!  I know you are cruising soon but wanted to put a bug in your ear for a tea design when you come back, lol.  I hope you get some rest on your trip because you sure deserve it.


----------



## Ashansen

Jordak:
IF you have time before your cruise, I'd LOVE the "wine" bottle one to say:

Jevin  (like "Kevin", but with a J, instead of a K)
November 25-29, 2009
Wonder


Thanks!  And if you don't have time before you go, no worries!   I have plenty for my door already!

Ashley


----------



## TraciM

TraciM said:


> I am not sure who does the life preservers but can I get one with Mickey and Minnie in the middle and has Disney Magic, Don and Sandi, January 23-30 2010.Thanks. One door down and one more to go!



I mean without the date. Just Disney Magic, Don and Sandi.


----------



## milliepie

TraciM said:


> I mean without the date. Just Disney Magic, Don and Sandi.



Sure, no problem.    Click on the link and it will take you to 4shared.  hover over the pic and 4 arrows will pop up, click on that to make it full size.


----------



## Sand

milliepie said:


> For those interested, I just added a coouple new journal pages and am working on more.  They are in my 4shared files under journal pages.  Or under Disney cruise journal pages.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19875963/706b3620/Journal_Pages.html



NICE Millie!  Thank you for posting the link. I am working on our girls journal books today for our Dec WDW trip. Where did you find the background for Animator's Palette? Do you have a blank one?

Jordak, nice wine DISign! I agree, less is more. Here are some beer/wine labels that tmdart did on the Creative DISign forum. Very creative! just wanted to share. http://s514.photobucket.com/albums/t347/tmdart/ Another FYI, Ron and Diane Miller founded Silverado Vineyards in Napa. Diane is Walt's daughter.
Wow, a week from now you will be heading towards the high seas!!


----------



## Sand

candmfox said:


> Does anyone have a link or a copy of a "crisp" DCL badge? I can't find anything that is not as crisp as I'd like - blurry around the edges, usually.



Tom, Imtooexcitedtosleep, does most of the badge disigns. Here is a link to his photobucket: http://s552.photobucket.com/albums/jj346/ImTooExcitedToSleep/DCL/Classic/ He has a thread on the DCL and Creative DISign forums. Not sure, but I think the parks use Arial Rounded MT Bold font for their badges. Millie has some FANTASTIC badges. Look in her 4 shared files, "Name Tags". Hope this helps!


----------



## msnoble

I was wondering if any of you great DISigners could create a Dr. Doofenschmirtz Mickey Head with the name "Brian" inside the head?  I'm envisioning a black mickey head on white background...

TIA!


----------



## milliepie

Sand said:


> NICE Millie!  Thank you for posting the link. I am working on our girls journal books today for our Dec WDW trip. Where did you find the background for Animator's Palette? Do you have a blank one?
> 
> Jordak, nice wine DISign! I agree, less is more. Here are some beer/wine labels that tmdart did on the Creative DISign forum. Very creative! just wanted to share. http://s514.photobucket.com/albums/t347/tmdart/ Another FYI, Ron and Diane Miller founded Silverado Vineyards in Napa. Diane is Walt's daughter.
> Wow, a week from now you will be heading towards the high seas!!




Here are a couple.  I used the one with less color for those who need printer friendly pages but I was planning on using the colored one eventually too.


----------



## mommy2paris

Hi! I have a few requests that I am hoping to turn into Tshirts for our cruise if you don't mind!! I already have some of your disigns for magnets, yay! 

1. Cruisin with Mickey...  Jan 10 -14 2010  Daddy, Mommy, Paris, London

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/?action=view&current=pjtm2.jpg

2. Name Tag - Daddy, Mommy, Paris, London

*http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/...ey Cruise line/?action=view&current=Name4.jpg
*

3. Somers Family - Our 1st Disney Cruise - 2010 
http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/...y Cruise line/?action=view&current=Ship02.jpg


Thanks a million!!


----------



## wuv tigger

Is is possible to get a journal page for Lumiere's (sp?) ...

just wondering


----------



## TraciM

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem.    Click on the link and it will take you to 4shared.  hover over the pic and 4 arrows will pop up, click on that to make it full size.



Thank you!!!


----------



## jordak

candmfox said:


> Jorak - May I please have a "journal" for my family with this information:
> 
> Our 6th Cruise
> Taylor, Joshua, Michelle and Chris
> Replace "Alcohol" with Lobster
> November 28th to December 5th, 2009
> 
> Many thanks, Florida Fox Family!


Sure, np


----------



## jordak

AimeeJ said:


> jordak, just wanted to say how wonderful the new coffee/wine designs are!!!  I know you are cruising soon but wanted to put a bug in your ear for a tea design when you come back, lol.  I hope you get some rest on your trip because you sure deserve it.


I am always obsessing about coming up with ideas so i welcome them. The wheels are already turning on how to make this now. Thanks


----------



## jordak

Ashansen said:


> Jordak:
> IF you have time before your cruise, I'd LOVE the "wine" bottle one to say:
> 
> Jevin  (like "Kevin", but with a J, instead of a K)
> November 25-29, 2009
> Wonder
> 
> 
> Thanks!  And if you don't have time before you go, no worries!   I have plenty for my door already!
> 
> Ashley



No problem, plenty of time to do them. Helps pass the time.


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> NICE Millie!  Thank you for posting the link. I am working on our girls journal books today for our Dec WDW trip. Where did you find the background for Animator's Palette? Do you have a blank one?
> 
> Jordak, nice wine DISign! I agree, less is more. Here are some beer/wine labels that tmdart did on the Creative DISign forum. Very creative! just wanted to share. http://s514.photobucket.com/albums/t347/tmdart/ Another FYI, Ron and Diane Miller founded Silverado Vineyards in Napa. Diane is Walt's daughter.
> Wow, a week from now you will be heading towards the high seas!!


Those are awesome! Very creative!


----------



## candmfox

Thank you very much! Great resources here on the DisBoards!


----------



## candmfox

Jordak - A million thank you's!


----------



## cwby22

jordak, 
Thanks for doing my previous request.  I have another if you'd like a challenge.
 For my sons birthday, we are taking him on a cruise. I'd like a Disney Wonder themed door magnet that has the cruise dates - April 18-22 2010, and Happy Birthday Justin written on it somewhere. Also maybe something like "Celebrating my birthday on the Wonder" (Just a suggestion, whatever you come up with would be great.) I'm sure your are very busy so if you don't have time, no problem.  I understand.  Thanks


----------



## EyeDisneyCruise

jordak said:


> got it done faster than i  expected.



I love it!  Any way that I could get one done with "Alexandra & Zachary's family" for Wonder "back-to-back-to-back" November 29 - December 10, 2009

And for the Transatlantic September 18th on the Magic?

Thanks!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Mommy2paris, I will definately do up those requests for you. I'll post them tomorrow afternoon.  Did you want sorcerer mickey in place of the castle at all on the First Cruise one?


----------



## jordak

EyeDisneyCruise said:


> I love it!  Any way that I could get one done with "Alexandra & Zachary's family" for Wonder "back-to-back-to-back" November 29 - December 10, 2009
> 
> And for the Transatlantic September 18th on the Magic?
> 
> Thanks!!


Here you go.


----------



## jordak

cwby22 said:


> jordak,
> Thanks for doing my previous request.  I have another if you'd like a challenge.
> For my sons birthday, we are taking him on a cruise. I'd like a Disney Wonder themed door magnet that has the cruise dates - April 18-22 2010, and Happy Birthday Justin written on it somewhere. Also maybe something like "Celebrating my birthday on the Wonder" (Just a suggestion, whatever you come up with would be great.) I'm sure your are very busy so if you don't have time, no problem.  I understand.  Thanks


I will really try to come up with something. Right now i have nothing, but i am sure i will be able to come up with one. What are some of his interests and how old will he be? Maybe that will trigger an idea.


----------



## cwby22

Hi jordak, He will be thirteen. He loves the pin trading. Pluto and Mickey are his favorite characters. Basketball is his favorite sport. Hope this helps. 
__________________


----------



## LissaW16

Thank you milliepie and jordak! these are so fun!


----------



## Lisa46xx

Jordak, the license plates you made for me are perfect!!     My family will love them.  Thank you so much, and have a wonderful time on your cruise!

Lisa


----------



## shari2shop

These are WONDERFUL!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!

Shari




milliepie said:


>


----------



## Sand

Thank you Millie!!


----------



## milliepie

wuv tigger said:


> Is is possible to get a journal page for Lumiere's (sp?) ...
> 
> just wondering




Added to my list.


----------



## Ashansen

jordak said:


> No problem, plenty of time to do them. Helps pass the time.



Thanks Jordak!  Just perfect!  

Ashley


----------



## jordak

cwby22 said:


> Hi jordak, He will be thirteen. He loves the pin trading. Pluto and Mickey are his favorite characters. Basketball is his favorite sport. Hope this helps.
> __________________


This helped. I sort of have an idea. Thanks


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> Added to my list.



 I'm watching your 4 shared link also for Lumiere journal.
Thank you in advance for all your great designs.


----------



## wuv tigger

Squirrley said:


> I'm watching your 4 shared link also for Lumiere journal.
> Thank you in advance for all your great designs.



I will check back later when the dkids are at school ... only have to keep the secret for 2 more weeks ...  

wuv tigger


----------



## mrosen

tjbaggott said:


> Filling request here. Just click on the image to enlarge then make sure you have it full size before saving.
> 
> For 29apr00:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Scrapycruiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For DisneyDarling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Queenof3princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> Sorry, I didn't have time to make the ipod blue this evening. If that is really important though, I can work on it tomorrow, just let me know.
> 
> For Mrosen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For EJ'SMOM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> for jax1623:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> for Mommyofthreeboys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


 

Thanks so much for doing this for me.


----------



## mommy2paris

Sorry I missed this!! Sorcerer Mickey Would be fine, I'm easy to please, lol.
Thanks again!!




tjbaggott said:


> Mommy2paris, I will definately do up those requests for you. I'll post them tomorrow afternoon.  Did you want sorcerer mickey in place of the castle at all on the First Cruise one?


----------



## tjbaggott

mommy2paris said:


> Sorry I missed this!! Sorcerer Mickey Would be fine, I'm easy to please, lol.
> Thanks again!!




I'm off to work now, so will get this done for you this evening.


----------



## jordak

cwby22 said:


> jordak,
> Thanks for doing my previous request.  I have another if you'd like a challenge.
> For my sons birthday, we are taking him on a cruise. I'd like a Disney Wonder themed door magnet that has the cruise dates - April 18-22 2010, and Happy Birthday Justin written on it somewhere. Also maybe something like "Celebrating my birthday on the Wonder" (Just a suggestion, whatever you come up with would be great.) I'm sure your are very busy so if you don't have time, no problem.  I understand.  Thanks


I haven't forgot about you. I am just having a hard time making something i think you would like.  Maybe once i go on the cruise, i will be inspired.


----------



## tjbaggott

*For mommy2paris:* If you would like anything changed, just let me know.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## SteveGS

I would love to have some crusie magnets designed,but we leave saturday Nov 28th.I don't know if someone would have time to help me.  It's my husbands 1st Disney cruise, I would love to decorate the door and make it special for the children to.


----------



## milliepie

SteveGS said:


> I would love to have some crusie magnets designed,but we leave saturday Nov 28th.I don't know if someone would have time to help me.  It's my husbands 1st Disney cruise, I would love to decorate the door and make it special for the children to.




Check out my 4 shared link.  I have tons of blanks you can use.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/19078251/a724b19e/Disney_Cruise.html

Oops sorry, I hit send before I was done.  

Jordak and TJ also have tons of great blanks you can use.  The links are in their signatures.  I'm sure they would be happy to help personalize if you need too.


----------



## cwby22

jordak said:


> I haven't forgot about you. I am just having a hard time making something i think you would like.  Maybe once i go on the cruise, i will be inspired.



jordak - No worries, I have plenty of time. Don't over think it. Enjoy your cruise.

P.S. I'd like to add, Think younger for his age. Even though he'll be turning 13, he'd rather be in Oceaneer Lab than Teen group.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Does anyone have a copy of the blank Mickey chairs?  Also the itinerary blank for the Wonder?  It was on the first thread I think but I can't find it.


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## MiknMinMouse

milliepie said:


> Check out my 4 shared link.  I have tons of blanks you can use.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19078251/a724b19e/Disney_Cruise.html
> 
> Oops sorry, I hit send before I was done.
> 
> Jordak and TJ also have tons of great blanks you can use.  The links are in their signatures.  I'm sure they would be happy to help personalize if you need too.



MillieP, 

Just a quick thank you for posting the blanks!!!  It's nice that you all are willing to let us play with your creations.


----------



## bevtoy

Could I get this with Jeff and Bev
Disney Magic December 12-19 2009

and is there some clever way to put "Palo" on there with out losing Micky's silhouette?







jordak said:


> No problem, plenty of time to do them. Helps pass the time.


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Could I get this with Jeff and Bev
> Disney Magic December 12-19 2009
> 
> and is there some clever way to put "Palo" on there with out losing Micky's silhouette?


How about something like this?


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks jordak, I keep thinking i have enough magnets but I am seriously addicted to this LOL

I love it!


----------



## Squirrley

I 2nd that, I had to go get more printer ink & magnet paper & I have another 194 more days before I cruise.




bevtoy said:


> Thanks jordak, I keep thinking i have enough magnets but I am seriously addicted to this LOL
> 
> I love it!


----------



## Squirrley

Jordak.............

So jealous, you cruise in 7days. Have a Wonderful cruise & remember we'll be waiting for details when you get back.


----------



## wuv tigger

milliepie said:


> Added to my list.



I printed the Lumiere's pages last night.

thanks a BUNCH!

wuv tigger


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Jordak.............
> 
> So jealous, you cruise in 7days. Have a Wonderful cruise & remember we'll be waiting for details when you get back.


Thanks. Just hope i am healthy by then. Have a minor cold that started yesterday. Hopefully it runs its course fast. Least i am the last one in the family to get it.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Thanks. Just hope i am healthy by then. Have a minor cold that started yesterday. Hopefully it runs its course fast. Least i am the last one in the family to get it.



That's my fear also, being sick when it's time to cruise. Just think thou, if you still are feeling bad you have your balcony............


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Thanks. Just hope i am healthy by then. Have a minor cold that started yesterday. Hopefully it runs its course fast. Least i am the last one in the family to get it.





Here's hoping you get to feeling better.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Here's hoping you get to feeling better.


Thank you! Been avoiding everybody like they had the plague but with six of us i knew it was just a matter of time. Glad i still have a week to go.


----------



## nts4wdw

jordak said:


> got it done faster than i  expected.



Oh my goodness!  I love this!  Could I get one with the Hamrick family, June 21-26, 2011?  We will be on the Dream and it is our first cruise.  I am excited and nervous at the same time.  Take your time.  I know this is a busy week.  Thanks so much.


----------



## DLW8

Hi all - I am hoping someone can make me the following graphics, we leave in 13 days and I can't wait as I've been counting down for 18 months!!!

Tinkerbell with the name Darcy
Tinkerbell with the name Jordan
Tinkerbell with the name Bela
Tinkerbell with the name Karen

(if there is any way to have different tinks for each, that would be WONDERFUL!)

Jedi Micke with the name Aidan

Donald witht he name Tom

Goofy with the name Victor

Thanks so much, you all do beautiful stuff here!!!


----------



## jordak

nts4wdw said:


> Oh my goodness!  I love this!  Could I get one with the Hamrick family, June 21-26, 2011?  We will be on the Dream and it is our first cruise.  I am excited and nervous at the same time.  Take your time.  I know this is a busy week.  Thanks so much.


Sure, happy to do it for you.


----------



## LivingtheWDWdream

jordak said:


> Sure, happy to do it for you.



Jordak I know you haven't been feeling well I hope you feel better soon!  !   But if you have a minute and feel up to it could I please get one of these with our family's info on it? 

The Bedore Family
December 6, 2009 
4 day Wonder 
2nd Cruise

Thank you So much!


----------



## jordak

cwby22 said:


> jordak - No worries, I have plenty of time. Don't over think it. Enjoy your cruise.
> 
> P.S. I'd like to add, Think younger for his age. Even though he'll be turning 13, he'd rather be in Oceaneer Lab than Teen group.


Ok, this is what i came up with. Started out i was going with a basketball theme and some how i ended up with this. If this isn't what you have in mind, i can work on the other some more.


----------



## jordak

LivingtheWDWdream said:


> Jordak I know you haven't been feeling well I hope you feel better soon!  !   But if you have a minute and feel up to it could I please get one of these with our family's info on it?
> 
> The Bedore Family
> December 6, 2009
> 4 day Wonder
> 2nd Cruise
> 
> Thank you So much!


Your welcome and have a great time!


----------



## LivingtheWDWdream

Thank you so much!!!! You are Fabulous!


----------



## TraciM

I am working on a few ideas for names on the front of our meet groups shirts. I am not sure if anything may be available(I already have a custom name tag done) or if it has to be made up. I am looking for a small Mickey head with our names and group name inside. We are not sure of the shirt color or final graphic on the back decision so that may need to be adjusted at a later date when we know for sure  right now I am trying to present different ideas to our group. In this case it would be:

Traci, Moyock NC, January 2010, Crusin DISers

TIA! Like I said I am unsure if a graphic like this already exists and I would be more than open to any ideas I have not yet thought of.  This thread has become soooooo addictive!!!!! I feel like a junkie who needs their Dis graphic fix.


----------



## sally1

does anyone have a picture of the porthole


----------



## msnoble

sally1 said:


> does anyone have a picture of the porthole



Check this thread--he does lots of the hats/ears for the porthole room # and has a blank of the porthole size as well.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290

If you're looking for portholes with graphics enclosed, check the photobuckets/4shared accounts of the DISigners on this thread.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## jodrob

Wow everyone is so amazing on here.  We are going on our second cruise.  Can anyone help us design some Mickey ears with Mickey as Luke Skywalker with the name Austin.  As well as a Mickey ears with Snow White and the name Madison inside.  Mickey ears with Mickey Mouse Pirate with the name Rob and last, Mickey ears with Minnie as a Pirate with the name Jodi inside.  Also we saw a really cool licence plate magnet with the cruise ship in the background and MacKay Family.  Thank you


----------



## jordak

jodrob said:


> Wow everyone is so amazing on here.  We are going on our second cruise.  Can anyone help us design some Mickey ears with Mickey as Luke Skywalker with the name Austin.  As well as a Mickey ears with Snow White and the name Madison inside.  Mickey ears with Mickey Mouse Pirate with the name Rob and last, Mickey ears with Minnie as a Pirate with the name Jodi inside.  Also we saw a really cool licence plate magnet with the cruise ship in the background and MacKay Family.  Thank you


I can handle the license plate for you. What month are you going?


----------



## dwd2010

Dec 20th 2009 is our first cruise.  Would like to get some license plates made if possible.  Thank you very much in advance for adding this bit of Magic!!!!!!

"Vicky"   on  the stitch plate
"Julie"     on the paint Mickey plate
"Sara"    on the Sunset 2009 plate
"Dirk"     on the Bruce bite plate
" Drapers"  on the HDR ship plate

Again, thanks!!
P.S. My wife(sara) and I(dirk) will be celebrating our 26th wedding anniversary.  I saw one picture of convertible heading towards ship. One of those with a Happy 26th Anniversary???


----------



## jodrob

We are sailing January 9th on the Magic...  Thanks for the super quick reply...


----------



## jordak

jodrob said:


> We are sailing January 9th on the Magic...  Thanks for the super quick reply...


no problem


----------



## jordak

dwd2010 said:


> Dec 20th 2009 is our first cruise.  Would like to get some license plates made if possible.  Thank you very much in advance for adding this bit of Magic!!!!!!
> 
> "Vicky"   on  the stitch plate
> "Julie"     on the paint Mickey plate
> "Sara"    on the Sunset 2009 plate
> "Dirk"     on the Bruce bite plate
> " Drapers"  on the HDR ship plate
> 
> Again, thanks!!
> P.S. My wife(sara) and I(dirk) will be celebrating our 26th wedding anniversary.  I saw one picture of convertible heading towards ship. One of those with a Happy 26th Anniversary???



Here you go. Have a great cruise!


----------



## tiffanye77

Jordak,

Could I please get a few things done from you.  I know that you are leaving later this week and I am in no hurry at all.  

The Corkboard with Our First Disney Cruise.  As we have 4 different family names

The Journal with the same

our info:
Disney Magic
Jan. 2nd - 9th 2010

Thanks a millon and have a great cruise


----------



## jordak

tiffanye77 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I please get a few things done from you.  I know that you are leaving later this week and I am in no hurry at all.
> 
> The Corkboard with Our First Disney Cruise.  As we have 4 different family names
> 
> The Journal with the same
> 
> our info:
> Disney Magic
> Jan. 2nd - 9th 2010
> 
> Thanks a millon and have a great cruise


I can get these done for you no problem. What should i put on the name tag that is on the journal? I can squeeze four names on it if you want.


----------



## Proud2BMomof3

Jordak - This is the first time I've been on the boards and I just want to tell you do a great job with the magnets. We are going on our first Disney cruise over this coming Christmas.  We are sailing on the Magic on Dec 19.  This will also be our first time cruising with our triplets - who will be 17 months when we sail.  We have identical twin boys and a little girl.  I'd like to do some cool door magnets and surprise everyone.  My mother is going as well.  Our family name is Muqbel and the kids names are Khaled, Samer and Lulu.  Any suggestions would be great.  Thanks so much!


----------



## tiffanye77

jordak said:


> I can get these done for you no problem. What should i put on the name tag that is on the journal? I can squeeze four names on it if you want.



That would be great!  We have two staterooms.

first: Sherrye, Tiffanye, Dravin & Lexye
Second: Shirley, Stephanye, Dominic & Devin

Thanks again...


----------



## DLW8

DLW8 said:


> Hi all - I am hoping someone can make me the following graphics, we leave in 13 days and I can't wait as I've been counting down for 18 months!!!
> 
> Tinkerbell with the name Darcy
> Tinkerbell with the name Jordan
> Tinkerbell with the name Bela
> Tinkerbell with the name Karen
> 
> (if there is any way to have different tinks for each, that would be WONDERFUL!)
> 
> Jedi Mickey with the name Aidan
> 
> Donald witht he name Tom
> 
> Goofy with the name Victor
> 
> Thanks so much, you all do beautiful stuff here!!!



Hi there - didn't want my post to get lost, if someone can let me know if these can be done, I'd appreciate it.  Hoping to print (at work) next week...


----------



## cwby22

jordak said:


> Ok, this is what i came up with. Started out i was going with a basketball theme and some how i ended up with this. If this isn't what you have in mind, i can work on the other some more.



Hi jordak - Hope your feeling better for your cruise
WOW, very creative. Not at all like I visioned. Your on the right track. If you could change the back round and have it show a real picture of the Wonder, remove the 13 and add it in at the bottom so it says Happy 13th Birthday Justin.  If you can't or don't have the time, no problem. What you have done is great and will work fine.  Thanks


----------



## DisneyCrowd

We are planning to tell our kids about our cruise at Christmas.  I really like the poster with Mickey in front of the cruise ship that says ready for a little Magic.  Would it be possible to get a copy of one for the Disney MAgic Mediterranean cruise MAy 5-15, 2010 for Jonathan and Jason.  It would be really appreciated if someone could get me a copy of this.  My kids are going to be so excited to learn we are going I can't wait to tell them.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

PrincessYessenia said:


> Hey all.  I was wondering if someone could make me a character name with the Princesses and the name Yessenia?  If anyone could do it that would be fantastic.  Thanks!



Hope this works for you.


----------



## milliepie

DLW8 said:


> Hi all - I am hoping someone can make me the following graphics, we leave in 13 days and I can't wait as I've been counting down for 18 months!!!
> 
> Tinkerbell with the name Darcy
> Tinkerbell with the name Jordan
> Tinkerbell with the name Bela
> Tinkerbell with the name Karen
> 
> (if there is any way to have different tinks for each, that would be WONDERFUL!)
> 
> Jedi Micke with the name Aidan
> 
> Donald witht he name Tom
> 
> Goofy with the name Victor
> 
> Thanks so much, you all do beautiful stuff here!!!




Just wondering which graphics you were looking for.  There are licence plates, Mickey heads, life preservers and more.  If you could be a little more specific on what you are looking for we would love to help you out.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Thank you so much!


----------



## mommy2paris

Thanks so much!! I love these!! Now I have to decide what to make as T's and what to do as magnets!! My girls are going to love the chairs... Paris's favorite color is purple and London's is green, so you nailed that one!! thanks again, I really appreciate your hard work!



tjbaggott said:


> *For mommy2paris:* If you would like anything changed, just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## jordak

tiffanye77 said:


> That would be great!  We have two staterooms.
> 
> first: Sherrye, Tiffanye, Dravin & Lexye
> Second: Shirley, Stephanye, Dominic & Devin
> 
> Thanks again...


Your welcome


----------



## jordak

Proud2BMomof3 said:


> Jordak - This is the first time I've been on the boards and I just want to tell you do a great job with the magnets. We are going on our first Disney cruise over this coming Christmas.  We are sailing on the Magic on Dec 19.  This will also be our first time cruising with our triplets - who will be 17 months when we sail.  We have identical twin boys and a little girl.  I'd like to do some cool door magnets and surprise everyone.  My mother is going as well.  Our family name is Muqbel and the kids names are Khaled, Samer and Lulu.  Any suggestions would be great.  Thanks so much!


Thanks. I bet they are fun and a handful at the same time. That is awesome! I am leaving Friday morning for our cruise so i am not real sure i could come up with anything new, but probably could modify one or two that can work your kids into them. I would definitely hit up milliepie or tjbaggot for some too. Milliepie has an amazing library of designs.


----------



## jordak

cwby22 said:


> Hi jordak - Hope your feeling better for your cruise
> WOW, very creative. Not at all like I visioned. Your on the right track. If you could change the back round and have it show a real picture of the Wonder, remove the 13 and add it in at the bottom so it says Happy 13th Birthday Justin.  If you can't or don't have the time, no problem. What you have done is great and will work fine.  Thanks


Ouch! The pain of rejection. That's ok, it's hard to match what somebody else has in mind. I can always use that design for something else. I am not sure i am going to have time to make a new one. This one took me forever to work out an idea. Don't think i could get one done before i leave. Sorry

Here is the other one i quit working on but maybe you can use it.


----------



## jordak

For Proud2BMomof3

One to get you started.


----------



## DLW8

milliepie said:


> Just wondering which graphics you were looking for.  There are licence plates, Mickey heads, life preservers and more.  If you could be a little more specific on what you are looking for we would love to help you out.



Sorry, I had seen just the graphics of the character with a name I think a while ago (been lurking for some time).  Can you do life preservers with these characters and names?

Thanks so much!


----------



## cwby22

jordak, the second one is cute.  Your cruise is most right now. No need to apologize for not getting it done.    Even if you told me that's all I'm gonna get, I wouldn't expect more. Your kindness and generosity, (not to mention your mad skills,) for what you do for total strangers is amazing. http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/thumbsup2.gif   Enjoy your cruise!!


----------



## tiffanye77

Thanks so much!  Those look wonderful.  If only I had one ounce of talent.  Have a wonderful time on your cruise.  I might have a few more request for you by then.


----------



## jordak

tiffanye77 said:


> Thanks so much!  Those look wonderful.  If only I had one ounce of talent.  Have a wonderful time on your cruise.  I might have a few more request for you by then.


Thanks, i am hoping to come back inspired with some new ideas.


----------



## Proud2BMomof3

Wow ... this is so AWESOME!  Thanks so much.  I hope you enjoy your cruise.  Thanks so much for taking the time to make something special for our family.

If anyone else has the time to make something else, we would love it.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## huey578

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there anyway I could get this graphic made as well?Not sure which graphic I will use they are sooo cute! Names are Hope and Marc. Cruise is June 8 - 18, 2011 Mediteranean Cruise on the Magic. I would love an Itouch/Ipod. Margaritas for drinks! I would be so grateful if you could make this for me!



What a cool graphic, BWV.  Any chance we can get one made for our 1st cruise?


----------



## The magical planner

Jordak your designs are amazing!! I was hoping to make a few requests when you have time. Could I get the Castaway Newspaper, the Journal and the Corkboard? It's for the Farmer Family, it will be our first cruise. We will be on the Dream from April 3, 2011 - April 7. Thank You so much!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> Thanks, i am hoping to come back inspired with some new ideas.



Oh don't worry.  You will be!  
No requests, just wishing you an awesome cruise.  
The graphics you made for us and our group made our cruise so special.  I hope yours is just as magical!!  or would that be wonderful?  

Have a great time!!


----------



## jordak

The magical planner said:


> Jordak your designs are amazing!! I was hoping to make a few requests when you have time. Could I get the Castaway Newspaper, the Journal and the Corkboard? It's for the Farmer Family, it will be our first cruise. We will be on the Dream from April 3, 2011 - April 7. Thank You so much!!!


Thank you, i appreciate that!


----------



## The magical planner

Wow!!! Thank you so much! My family is going to love them!!!


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> Thanks. I bet they are fun and a handful at the same time. That is awesome! I am leaving Friday morning for our cruise so i am not real sure i could come up with anything new, but probably could modify one or two that can work your kids into them. I would definitely hit up milliepie or tjbaggot for some too. Milliepie has an amazing library of designs.



Thanks Jordak for the props.    I leave a few days after you do for our vacation and I'm not on much lately because I'm trying to get our stuff done too.  If I don't get a chance to say it, I hope you have a great time!  I probably won't be doing any DISing starting Friday until after the new year so we'll see you then!


----------



## milliepie

DLW8 said:


> Hi all - I am hoping someone can make me the following graphics, we leave in 13 days and I can't wait as I've been counting down for 18 months!!!
> 
> Tinkerbell with the name Darcy
> Tinkerbell with the name Jordan
> Tinkerbell with the name Bela
> Tinkerbell with the name Karen
> 
> (if there is any way to have different tinks for each, that would be WONDERFUL!)
> 
> Jedi Micke with the name Aidan
> 
> Donald witht he name Tom
> 
> Goofy with the name Victor
> 
> Thanks so much, you all do beautiful stuff here!!!




Happy Cruising!


----------



## milliepie

I posted these on my other thread, but I thought I'd share here too.  I made a couple of things for the Dream.  I'm still working on a couple more.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Thanks Jordak for the props.    I leave a few days after you do for our vacation and I'm not on much lately because I'm trying to get our stuff done too.  If I don't get a chance to say it, I hope you have a great time!  I probably won't be doing any DISing starting Friday until after the new year so we'll see you then!


Thank you and I hope you have have great time as well. Just saw your new Dream designs and all i can say is amazing and jealous i didn't think up something like that.  Your going to have bunch of those to make when you get back.


----------



## jodrob

WOW I love post #1522 can you work the same for us Millipie?

Austin - Mickey Jedi
Madison - Tinkerbell
Jodi - Tinkerbell in the blue star dress
Rob - Mighty Ducks Hockey logo

AMAZING STUFF!!!!


----------



## DLW8

Milliepie - THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  These are amazing and I know everyone nwill love them.

I appreciate the quick turn on these, and as always, I'm in awe of the graphic talent on this board!!!

Now I can print at work (shhh) and then make them into magnets!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

huey578 said:


> What a cool graphic, BWV.  Any chance we can get one made for our 1st cruise?



I certainly can.  What drinks would you like? And what are your cruise dates?

BWV DREAMIN: Did I get this one done up for you, or did I miss this one?


----------



## DisneyCrowd

I am new to these boards so i apologize if my first reply did get posted and this is asking the same thing again.

I have seen the poster with Ready for a Little Magic?  and I would love it if you would make me one for my sons Jonathan & Jason for our cruise May 5-15, 2010.  I just noticed it was done by tjbaggott, you all do awesome work.  I would greatly appreciate it if you wouldn't mind preparing one of these for our first Disney Cruise.  thank you so much in advance.


----------



## xfiles3010

jordak said:


> Your welcome



Jordak,
If you have a chance can you do one for us of corkboard and scrapbook. This will be our 1st cruise ever!  Thank you so much

Our First Disney Cruise
The Rodriguez Family
Luis & Carol
October 21, 2010
3 day cruise on Wonder


----------



## jordak

xfiles3010 said:


> Jordak,
> If you have a chance can you do one for us of corkboard and scrapbook. This will be our 1st cruise ever!  Thank you so much
> 
> Our First Disney Cruise
> The Rodriguez Family
> Luis & Carol
> October 21, 2010
> 3 day cruise on Wonder


Your welcome


----------



## TravelGrl

Just wondering, what are people printing these on? Is it some kind of special card stock? I am new to this and have not made a magnet yet. 

Thanks


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Well I printed mine onto cardstock and then laminated them with my laminator at home and they all came out amazing!  Then, of course I put strips of magnetic tape on the backs.  Or you can purchase magnetic paper.  Though I am not against the magnetic sheets I find the laminating method a less expensive way.


----------



## xfiles3010

jordak said:


> Your welcome



Thanks again!!


----------



## KC-Disney

I would love to get some magnets made, but am not sure how to go about it.  I notice some of you make the graphics with our names on them, then what.  How do we print them, what kind of paper, do we laminate, and then glue magnets on or what.  Sorry, I', not clear on it.  We are cruising January 2 on the Magic (Eastern).  We are Karen (loves tinkerbell), Troy ( likes Sully or Mickey)  Jeremy ( Pluto) and Justin ( Donald Duck).  Any advice or ideas are great.  Thanks.   Karen


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

KC-Disney said:


> I would love to get some magnets made, but am not sure how to go about it.  I notice some of you make the graphics with our names on them, then what.  *How do we print them, what kind of paper, do we laminate, and then glue magnets on or what. * Sorry, I', not clear on it.  We are cruising January 2 on the Magic (Eastern).  We are Karen (loves tinkerbell), Troy ( likes Sully or Mickey)  Jeremy ( Pluto) and Justin ( Donald Duck).  Any advice or ideas are great.  Thanks.   Karen



That or print directly to magnetic paper that fits through an inkjet printer, available at Amazon.com, office supply places like Staples or at this site if you like to buy more in bulk
http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/5.htm


----------



## bevtoy

Ebay has good buys on printable magnetic paper too.


----------



## KC-Disney

Thanks for the info on what to print on, now who can I ask to make me the graphics.  As I am not a creative one. 

Karen


----------



## bevtoy

KC-Disney said:


> Thanks for the info on what to print on, now who can I ask to make me the graphics.  As I am not a creative one.
> 
> Karen


Just read through past posts and when you see a graphic you like click on the "quote" button and ask for that graphic with the names, dates and ship you like.  WHo ever makes that graphic will respond if they are around.  One of our members is leaving or has left for a cruise soon.


----------



## Sand

Millie and Jordak, I hope you have AWESOME cruises! Here is a Bon Voyage wave  We want door pics and trip reports when you get back to reality. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! :


----------



## HallsofVA

Milliepie - Would it be too much trouble for you to make me 3 versions of this with different names at the top?  Also, would it be possible to add some color to the other large snowflake on the bottom left?  Let me know if that would look too odd.  Thanks!

1.  The Hall Family's  (so it reads "The Hall Family's Magical Christmas Cruise" though on two lines)
2.  The Stoker Family's
3.  Michele's  (please note there is only 1 "L" in this spelling)



milliepie said:


>


----------



## HallsofVA

jordak said:


> I was able to combine two tinkerbells.



Jordak - I know you're getting ready to cruise.  I hope you have an awesome cruise!!  When you have time, would it be possible to get a version of this with updated wording at the bottom?  I'd like it to say all or part of (whatever will fit well)

"Magical Christmas Cruise"
"DCL Western Caribbean December 12-19, 2009"


Thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

tjbaggott -  I'm hoping you can help me out.  I love your "Ready for some Wonder" graphics.  For Christmas, we're going to give our kids their first visit to WDW with a 4 nt stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge starting Jan 6th.  Then when we check out on Jan 10, we're going to surprise them further with a 4 nt cruise on the Wonder.  Then we'll have one last surprise when we take our son to T-Rex restaurant for lunch the day we get off the ship to celebrate his 6th birthday before flying home.

I think your "Ready for a little Wonder" graphic would be great for the cruise part, and we can give it to them that morning when we check out of AKL.  Any ideas of what we can do to surprise them with at Christmas for the WDW/AKL portion of the surprise that comes first?  And any thoughts if we should tell him of the final surprise (T-Rex) or just wait until we get there?

The kids are Chris and Sophia.  The cruise date is January 10-14, 2010 (the same cruise as the Paris and London version you did at the beginning of this thread).

Thanks a bunch!  I've gotten lots of magnets for our December cruise, but this January trip is seriously lagging behind, mainly because I'm trying to keep it a secret from the kids.


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Jordak - I know you're getting ready to cruise.  I hope you have an awesome cruise!!  When you have time, would it be possible to get a version of this with updated wording at the bottom?  I'd like it to say all or part of (whatever will fit well)
> 
> "Magical Christmas Cruise"
> "DCL Western Caribbean December 12-19, 2009"
> 
> 
> Thanks!


sure no problem


----------



## jordak

KC-Disney said:


> I would love to get some magnets made, but am not sure how to go about it.  I notice some of you make the graphics with our names on them, then what.  How do we print them, what kind of paper, do we laminate, and then glue magnets on or what.  Sorry, I', not clear on it.  We are cruising January 2 on the Magic (Eastern).  We are Karen (loves tinkerbell), Troy ( likes Sully or Mickey)  Jeremy ( Pluto) and Justin ( Donald Duck).  Any advice or ideas are great.  Thanks.   Karen


I can do some tonight or tomorrow before i leave. Just check out my photobucket pages and if you see something you like let me know.


----------



## KC-Disney

jordak said:


> I can do some tonight or tomorrow before i leave. Just check out my photobucket pages and if you see something you like let me know.



Thank you.  I am not in a rush, so will go though them and let you know after your trip if that is ok.

Karen


----------



## milliepie

jodrob said:


> WOW I love post #1522 can you work the same for us Millipie?
> 
> Austin - Mickey Jedi
> Madison - Tinkerbell
> Jodi - Tinkerbell in the blue star dress
> Rob - Mighty Ducks Hockey logo
> 
> AMAZING STUFF!!!!



Here are your preservers.  I posted your names on my other thread.


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Milliepie - Would it be too much trouble for you to make me 3 versions of this with different names at the top?  Also, would it be possible to add some color to the other large snowflake on the bottom left?  Let me know if that would look too odd.  Thanks!
> 
> 1.  The Hall Family's  (so it reads "The Hall Family's Magical Christmas Cruise" though on two lines)
> 2.  The Stoker Family's
> 3.  Michele's  (please note there is only 1 "L" in this spelling)



I can change anything if you need.  Just let me know by Monday, after that I won't be on until after the New Year.


----------



## milliepie

cwby22 said:


> jordak, the second one is cute.  Your cruise is most right now. No need to apologize for not getting it done.    Even if you told me that's all I'm gonna get, I wouldn't expect more. Your kindness and generosity, (not to mention your mad skills,) for what you do for total strangers is amazing. http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/thumbsup2.gif   Enjoy your cruise!!


 
I know you didn't ask me but I thought I'd throw one in too.  I already had made the graphic, just added the text.  You can never have too many.


----------



## milliepie

Sand said:


> Millie and Jordak, I hope you have AWESOME cruises! Here is a Bon Voyage wave  We want door pics and trip reports when you get back to reality.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! :




Thanks sweetie!  Happy Thanksgiving!  xo


----------



## HallsofVA

Thank you!

I can't seem to get the different graphics to pull up, and didn't see them in your shared folder either.  All I see is a little camera graphic.  Does it take awhile for them to post?  I can't wait to see them!

Cathleen



milliepie said:


> I can change anything if you need.  Just let me know by Monday, after that I won't be on until after the New Year.


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I can't seem to get the different graphics to pull up, and didn't see them in your shared folder either.  All I see is a little camera graphic.  Does it take awhile for them to post?  I can't wait to see them!
> 
> Cathleen



Yeah, sometimes it does that.  I'll check back in the morning before I get busy and see if they decide to show up.  If not, I'll use my alternate sharing site to post them.  Have a good night.


----------



## jazzd

Wow, I wish I had found this forum so much earlier. I am in awe of your creativity and talent and wish I could put ONE thing together as cool as these, let alone the hundreds of awesome things you've done!

My family (husband & 3 girls) are headed on our first Disney Cruise (Wonder) December 5-10th, 2009 and I'd love to get any of the following if you think you have the time?

8 princesses plate (Michigan)  Hannah
princesses plate (Michigan)  Ellie
pink minnie (Michigan)  Lauren
journal (this is possibly the coolest thing I've ever seen - I think it'd be great as a magnet but also great for the kids' journal pages for school!)
castaway news 

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Everyone-

Just wanted to tell everyone Happy Thanksgiving.  We got back Monday from our cruise. Now it's back to reality.  I had enough magnets to change both doors everyday.  I tried to take pictures everyday.  Just wanted to thank you all for everything.  Once I get the pics from my DH's laptop to my computer I'll post pics.  We ran out of space on the 4GB memory card.  I saw alot of doors with everyone's disigns.


----------



## jordak

jazzd said:


> Wow, I wish I had found this forum so much earlier. I am in awe of your creativity and talent and wish I could put ONE thing together as cool as these, let alone the hundreds of awesome things you've done!
> 
> My family (husband & 3 girls) are headed on our first Disney Cruise (Wonder) December 5-10th, 2009 and I'd love to get any of the following if you think you have the time?
> 
> 8 princesses plate (Michigan)  Hannah
> princesses plate (Michigan)  Ellie
> pink minnie (Michigan)  Lauren
> journal (this is possibly the coolest thing I've ever seen - I think it'd be great as a magnet but also great for the kids' journal pages for school!)
> castaway news
> 
> Thanks for all you do.


Caught me at a great time before your cruise because i am leaving for mine Friday morning. I just need a little bit more info from you. For the Castaway news, what should i put for family name? Also, do you want a family name on the journal tag or just your kids names? Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

For HUEY578:






[/IMG]


----------



## cwby22

milliepie - That is awesome! Thank you so much for doing that. So kind of you.

jordak - what I have between yours and milliepie's graphics are fine. no need to create anymore. Have a great trip and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## HallsofVA

milliepie said:


> Yeah, sometimes it does that.  I'll check back in the morning before I get busy and see if they decide to show up.  If not, I'll use my alternate sharing site to post them.  Have a good night.



Thank you.  Now I can see the thumbnail, but I can't download the full image from either the posted link or from your site directly.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tjbaggott

For DisneyCrowd:






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For HallsofVA Here's your Ready for Wonder graphic, sorry it took so long to post this.  I did up real quickly two for the other two occasions.  The Going to WDW one was originally created by another Diser, I just added a frame.  If you'd like something different, ie:something that includes Animal Kingdom Lodge, if you have time, I can spend some more time and come up with somthing more appealing, for both that and or the T-Rex one.  Just let me know.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Who all is leaving for a cruise?


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Thank you.  Now I can see the thumbnail, but I can't download the full image from either the posted link or from your site directly.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Here they are with a different sharing site.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Who all is leaving for a cruise?



I'm leaving very soon.


----------



## bevtoy

milliepie said:


> I'm leaving very soon.



This is your first cruise with Disney? I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## milliepie

Yes, It's our first cruise EVER.  I'm stoked!  Thanks Bev, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dream426

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Just found out our Granson, Nick, will be cruisin' with us !!
Could you make the following ? THANKS in advance !!

Disney Magic life ring w/ Nick & Univ of Alabama


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Who all is leaving for a cruise?


Flying out tomorrow morning.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Does anyone know where to get the license plate fonts for a MAC?  I've tried web searches and can't come up with anything that will download.


----------



## DisneyCrowd

Thank you so much tjbaggott for the poster, that is perfect!


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> Flying out tomorrow morning.


Are you and Milliepie on the same cruise!

Hope both of you have a blast and we need new pictures!


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> Does anyone know where to get the license plate fonts for a MAC?  I've tried web searches and can't come up with anything that will download.



I have never seen that font in mac format, but i know you can download some free software to convert the font to mac.


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Are you and Milliepie on the same cruise!
> 
> Hope both of you have a blast and we need new pictures!


That would be funny if that was the case. I'll have more pictures than i know what to do with. Taking laptop and stack of DVD's so i can dump my memory cards every night.


----------



## JKSWonder

We will be on the Magic Cruise, October 30 to November 6, 2010.  My daughter Allison's favorite ride at Disney World is the Haunted Mansion (she's a strange little one!).  I was wondering if anyone had any Haunted Mansion graphics that could be turned into a magnet for her?


----------



## tjbaggott

JKSWonder said:


> We will be on the Magic Cruise, October 30 to November 6, 2010.  My daughter Allison's favorite ride at Disney World is the Haunted Mansion (she's a strange little one!).  I was wondering if anyone had any Haunted Mansion graphics that could be turned into a magnet for her?




Hey there Cruise Mate, I have this one here.  I found it as a desktop wallpaper.  I could add some text to it if you like it/need something added.






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Come on Jordak and Milliepie you are killing me, busting my chops! , which cruise are you guys on?  I am December in my sig.....  I am quite excited for you both!


----------



## yndygo

I made this one for our upcoming Dec 6th Wonder cruise, but thought I'd share it here too.


----------



## bevtoy

yndygo said:


> I made this one for our upcoming Dec 6th Wonder cruise, but thought I'd share it here too.



Very good!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Come on Jordak and Milliepie you are killing me, busting my chops! , which cruise are you guys on?  I am December in my sig.....  I am quite excited for you both!


 I am doing the 4 day wonder Nov 29 then 7 days in WDW. Going to need a vacation after the vacation to recover i think.


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Hey there Cruise Mate, I have this one here.  I found it as a desktop wallpaper.  I could add some text to it if you like it/need something added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hey, I actually did that one up.  It took me some time to get that bluish glow going on and matching the color in the words.  I had to look up the lyrics to make sure I got them right.   I guess someone is using it as wallpaper.  LOL.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Come on Jordak and Milliepie you are killing me, busting my chops! , which cruise are you guys on?  I am December in my sig.....  I am quite excited for you both!



We are doing the three day Dec 3 then WDW for 7.


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> Hey, I actually did that one up.  It took me some time to get that bluish glow going on and matching the color in the words.  I had to look up the lyrics to make sure I got them right.   I guess someone is using it as wallpaper.  LOL.



Well, you did a Fabulous Job!


----------



## jordak

jazzd said:


> Wow, I wish I had found this forum so much earlier. I am in awe of your creativity and talent and wish I could put ONE thing together as cool as these, let alone the hundreds of awesome things you've done!
> 
> My family (husband & 3 girls) are headed on our first Disney Cruise (Wonder) December 5-10th, 2009 and I'd love to get any of the following if you think you have the time?
> 
> 8 princesses plate (Michigan)  Hannah
> princesses plate (Michigan)  Ellie
> pink minnie (Michigan)  Lauren
> journal (this is possibly the coolest thing I've ever seen - I think it'd be great as a magnet but also great for the kids' journal pages for school!)
> castaway news
> 
> Thanks for all you do.



Here you go. Have a nice cruise.


----------



## bevtoy

oops a few days left




jordak said:


> Here you go. Have a nice cruise.


----------



## wuv tigger

Have a MAGICal cruise!

Thank you for helping all of us with our designs for our staterooms!


----------



## jordak

wuv tigger said:


> Have a MAGICal cruise!
> 
> Thank you for helping all of us with our designs for our staterooms!



Thank you!


----------



## jordak

Well i am ready to head for the airport! If anybody has requests, please wait until i get back before you post them if you can. Should be back online around Dec 11th. See ya!!


----------



## wuv tigger

jordak said:


> Well i am ready to head for the airport! *If anybody has requests, please wait until i get back before you post them if you can. Should be back online around Dec 11th.* See ya!!



Have a wonderful time!

Hopefully disers will see the bold & highlighted area and hold their requests until after the 11th.

wuv tigger


----------



## milliepie

Have a great time Jordak!


----------



## msnoble

I was wondering if you might personalize a couple of your mickey heads for me.
Could you put "Erica" on this one:




and "Russell" on this one:




and "msnoble" on one of the ears of this one:




Also, I know this isn't your MH, but would you be able to change the personalization to "Brian" and leave off the Walt Disney World?  The diser who created this hasn't been back on the boards in a while, and I'm making shirts as Christmas presents.
http://picasaweb.google.com/maureen.noble/DISigns#5408855028449467890

Thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie said:


> Hey, I actually did that one up.  It took me some time to get that bluish glow going on and matching the color in the words.  I had to look up the lyrics to make sure I got them right.   I guess someone is using it as wallpaper.  LOL.



tjbaggott & milliepie:  Thanks, this is great!


----------



## tjbaggott

for msnoble: if you'd like any colour changes to the text, just let me know.  I did up an extra disboards one for you, as the size of the other one was really small.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## msnoble

tjbaggott said:


> for msnoble: if you'd like any colour changes to the text, just let me know.  I did up an extra disboards one for you, as the size of the other one was really small.



 You are the best, they all look terrific!  Extra thanks for the 2nd disboards one, I actually like that one better.  As my fav sea turtle says, "You so totally rock, Squirt!"


----------



## TraciM

I need some assistance and some help from the experts. I am in the process of printing out my door magnets I had made. Some our clear and others are blurry. What am I doing wrong and how can I fix it??? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TraciM said:


> I need some assistance and some help from the experts. I am in the process of printing out my door magnets I had made. Some our clear and others are blurry. What am I doing wrong and how can I fix it??? Thanks a bunch!



It probably has to do with the size.  If the graphic was made at a certain size and you try and make it bigger than intended, it will get blurry.  Reduce the size, it should crisp up.


----------



## TraciM

Scooby3x1y said:


> It probably has to do with the size.  If the graphic was made at a certain size and you try and make it bigger than intended, it will get blurry.  Reduce the size, it should crisp up.



When I clicked it I tried printing (whatever the graphic size was) a full page and then 5x7 with the same results. I am slow when it comes to my computer so forgive me but what exactly do I need to do to change the size.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TraciM said:


> When I clicked it I tried printing (whatever the graphic size was) a full page and then 5x7 with the same results. I am slow when it comes to my computer so forgive me but what exactly do I need to do to change the size.



What program are you using to print them?


----------



## TraciM

Scooby3x1y said:


> What program are you using to print them?



Ummmmm.IDK. Told ya I was lost. I did get a new printer the other day. Would that have anything to do with it? If so why are some ok and the others blurry?


----------



## LoveMickey

jordak said:


> Sure



Could I have one for Disney Magic Eastern Caribbean January 16, 2010

Ports of call are Port Canaveral, St. Maarten, St. Thomas, Castaway Cay.  

I love the Disney font.

Thank you


----------



## msnoble

LoveMickey said:


> Could I have one for Disney Magic Eastern Caribbean January 16, 2010
> 
> Ports of call are Port Canaveral, St. Maarten, St. Thomas, Castaway Cay.
> 
> I love the Disney font.
> 
> Thank you



LoveMickey: Just so you know, Jordak is on her own vacation right now, won't be back til around Dec. 11 so won't be able to respond to requests until then...


----------



## LoveMickey

msnobel - thanks for the info.  I did find a stamp for our cruise on page 73.

jordak - thanks for all the stamps you did.  

Hope you are on a cruise with the mouse.


----------



## looneytunes31419

Hi 

Here are the Door Magnets the DH made for us this morning.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TraciM said:


> Ummmmm.IDK. Told ya I was lost. I did get a new printer the other day. Would that have anything to do with it? If so why are some ok and the others blurry?



I'll PM you.


----------



## LoveMickey

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



This one is great.  Could I have it with the names in the following order.  

Shawn   Laura    Patty   Ryan  

Thank you  very much


----------



## AnnMarBill

Could I please request the above also with the names:
John
Ann
Mary-Kate

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## tjbaggott

LOVEMICKEY and ANNMARBILL, I can do these up for you no problem.  Look for them tomorrow as I won't have time today.  Did you want your pirate night Date on them?  If so, just let me know and I'll add that.


----------



## hawky7

jordak said:


> Your welcome




Jordak- I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE these... yes it needed that many loves...   

If you have time, could you possibly do some for me.   
Info

Rebekah and Arthur Walker
Sailing on Jan 21, 2010 on the Wonder
Its our 2nd cruise, (doesn't matter if you put that on there...just saw the first cruise on the other ones)

You will be my bestest friend ever!!! thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Hes on a cruise ask again when he returns in a few days!




hawky7 said:


> Jordak- I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE these... yes it needed that many loves...
> 
> If you have time, could you possibly do some for me.
> Info
> 
> Rebekah and Arthur Walker
> Sailing on Jan 21, 2010 on the Wonder
> Its our 2nd cruise, (doesn't matter if you put that on there...just saw the first cruise on the other ones)
> 
> You will be my bestest friend ever!!! thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## hawky7

bevtoy said:


> Hes on a cruise ask again when he returns in a few days!




Thank you for letting me know!~


----------



## tjbaggott

hawky7 said:


> Thank you for letting me know!~



Or pm him, and he'll have his request list all in order for when he gets back.


----------



## looneytunes31419

milliepie said:


> I can change anything if you need.  Just let me know by Monday, after that I won't be on until after the New Year.



milliepie can you please do one for us with the tinker bell saying Stegner family's "Wonder"ful Christmas cruise 12/10/09. Thanks I would appreciate it so much. we sail in 10 days.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tjbaggott said:


> Or pm him, and he'll have his request list all in order for when he gets back.



For some reason, I thought "he" was a "she".


----------



## bevtoy

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> For some reason, I thought "he" was a "she".


Might be .....


----------



## milliepie

looneytunes31419 said:


> milliepie can you please do one for us with the tinker bell saying Stegner family's "Wonder"ful Christmas cruise 12/10/09. Thanks I would appreciate it so much. we sail in 10 days.




We are leaving tomorrow so this is my last one until probably after the holidays.  I hope whoever is going on their cruise this December has a wonderful time!  I will "see" you all when we get back!  xo


----------



## milliepie

I just wanted to wish everyone a Magical holiday season!  I will see you next year!  If I missed anyone please let me know asap and I'll get it to you before we leave in the AM.  Hugs to all!  

P.S. Bev, keep an eye out for the envelope I sent you.   xo


----------



## jordak

Wow the ship is amazing! Had to check the boards one last time before I turn phone off. Those waiting to do your first cruise will not be dissappointed. To answer the question if I am a guy,yes I am. Been getting that a lot on here lol my kids are really giving me a hard time now. well time to go enjoy the cruise!


----------



## LouiseC

I just wanted to thank Milliepie, Jordak and Tjbaggott for helping to make our cruise (Magic, Nov 14-21st) even more special.  Everyone loved their magnets.  My daughter-in-law and I had a great time adding them to everyone's doors (5 rooms in all, 16 people) pretty much every day.  Everyone took theirs home to put on fridges,etc.  My granddaughter took hers to school to put on her locker.  Thanks again for your great designs and all your help in making them.  Don't know what to do with myself now that I don't have magnets to make.


----------



## tjbaggott

LouiseC said:


> I just wanted to thank Milliepie, Jordak and Tjbaggott for helping to make our cruise (Magic, Nov 14-21st) even more special.  Everyone loved their magnets.  My daughter-in-law and I had a great time adding them to everyone's doors (5 rooms in all, 16 people) pretty much every day.  Everyone took theirs home to put on fridges,etc.  My granddaughter took hers to school to put on her locker.  Thanks again for your great designs and all your help in making them.  Don't know what to do with myself now that I don't have magnets to make.


Did you take any photos?  I love seeing photos of decorated doors!


----------



## wuv tigger

Milliepie, Jordak and Tjbaggott:

THANKS for the journal pages and magnet pictures. 

I gotta find some magnetic paper today to start printing them while the kids are at school.

There is ONE PROBLEM though:  which magnets do I print 

wuv tigger


----------



## wuv tigger

It worked for me yesterday


----------



## tjbaggott

For LoveMickey and AnnMarBill:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## WDdaughter

Help!  A while back I made a request for a design and I waited too long to find it and now I have no idea where it is.  I believe it was done about 2 months ago and it would be in the second thread.  I've looked through several pages and nothing looks familiar.  Is there a way to find it without going through east post?  It was the "it doesn't get any better" with the Mickey and Minnie heads looking from the beach at the ship in the water. I think it had Alex and Lori and some drinks, don't remember what ones.


----------



## tjbaggott

WDdaughter said:


> Help!  A while back I made a request for a design and I waited too long to find it and now I have no idea where it is.  I believe it was done about 2 months ago and it would be in the second thread.  I've looked through several pages and nothing looks familiar.  Is there a way to find it without going through east post?  It was the "it doesn't get any better" with the Mickey and Minnie heads looking from the beach at the ship in the water. I think it had Alex and Lori and some drinks, don't remember what ones.




No worries, here you go.  It was posted a while back but I"ve no clue what page it's on.  In my photo bucket album, I have a section titled "requests"  if you can't find one posted here for you, you'll always find it in my album if I made it.





[/IMG]


----------



## AnnMarBill

Thanks so much!!!!!!  DH and DD love it!  Me too!


----------



## lmhall2000

Jordak! That is GREAT! So excited you get a siesta and enjoy time with your family, can not wait to hear the trip report and your faves! I hope you come back with a lot of cool ideas for magnets! 

Tara


----------



## shenaniganzz

Wow... these are all amazing. 

Would someone mind making me the following plates, please? 

MIB Mickey w/ Matt

Princesses w/ Alyssa

Pink Minnie w/ Samantha

Tinkerbelle w/ Brianne

Donald & Daisy w/ Trudy

Also, would someone mind putting a Matt and Trudy on "It doesn't get better than this...", please?

We are cruising on the Magic from 02/06/10 - 02/13/10.


TIA - I really appreciate it! I don't have a graphically inclined bone in my body!


----------



## LoveMickey

Thank you tjbaggot


----------



## jazzd

I'm not sure if you meant you're leaving THIS Friday ... last name is Deighan and I'd love to see it on both if that's ok? Thanks so much and hope you have a great time on yours!



jordak said:


> Caught me at a great time before your cruise because i am leaving for mine Friday morning. I just need a little bit more info from you. For the Castaway news, what should i put for family name? Also, do you want a family name on the journal tag or just your kids names? Thanks


----------



## SCCRUZZER

The Bullitin Board, Licence plates and Journal.....for my scrapbooking.

For the Bullintin Board:The Nealy Family
Conway, SC
Magic Dec. 12-18, 2009 (please circle 12)

Things to do:
Relax
Watch Fireworks
Snorkel at Cataway Cay
Meet up with characters
Eat Mickie Bars

License Plates
Mike on a Micke Mouse Plate
Brigitte on a Goofy plate
Masha on a Pluto plate

South Carolina


JournalOur 2nd  Disney Cruise
Disney Magic Dec. 12-18, 2009
Cabin # 6583
Western Caribbean
# 3 instead of Alcohol...please put" Lots of Fun"
Nealy Family

Mickie & Minie on chairs in sand

Minnie drinking a coke & eating Mickie Bar
Mickie the same
Girl in sand making sand castle or playing
Name in the Sand....Mike, Brigitte & Masha

Thanks you so much..These are awesome!


----------



## WDdaughter

milliepie said:


> Hey all did ya miss me? LOL!
> 
> I sent pm's to all of the requests I had from the other thread just in case they don't see this one and I'm all caught up from that thread (I think)  If you have ventured over here and I missed you please send another request.  Those PM's still waiting for something, no fear!  I'm working on those and will get back to you shortly.  Same goes for whoever is waiting for something on my Milliepie thread.  I'm hoping everyone is doing well and that plans are going smoothly for everyone!
> 
> And now, here is  your request.



TG Baggott, thank you so much for finding the pic for me.

Milliepie, could I get this Mickey and Minnie with the names Chad and Carla.

Also, could I get deck chairs overlooking Castaway Cay with the names Krista, Rob, Richard, Autumn. Disney Magic. Jan. 22-29, 2011.

thanks guys,

Lori


----------



## WDdaughter

TJ Baggott

Could I trouble you to make some assorted Mickey and Minnie Pirate heads with the following names,

Chad, Carla, Chase, Krista, Rob, Richard, Autumn

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## 3doglovr

TJBaggott,
I'm not sure if you can do this one or not, but I would really like a magnet for my DH. Our DS calls him "Bobpa". If you could put that name on the pic of Mickey in the chair facing the ocean with an orange tropical drink and have it say "This is how I roll", I would love it! 
We are on the Wonder starting December 13th until the 17th if you could put that on there as well. 
I know Jordak does one like this but I thought I saw one from you as well. Thanks so much if you are able to do this for me. You guys are fantastic! 
Lisa


----------



## jazzd

Thanks so much for doing the license plates, etc. for my family.  I'm totally new to these message boards, so I apologize in advance for my ignorance. 

I just realized that I gave you the wrong dates (we fly down a day early) and wondered if by any chance you might be able to re-do the journal page for me with Dec 6-10th, 2009 (aboard the Wonder) Deighan Family's First Cruise with Hannah, Ellie & Lauren's names (Matt and Janine are parents if you need that?)

Also any chance that you could do the calendar/corkboard page for us with the info above? I love that one and didn't see it the first time.

Thanks so much for all you do for everyone.  I realize our cruises overlap so there's no hurry, but if I could have them for scrapbooks after the fact, that'd be great.  I hope you have a fantastic time on your cruise!

Thanks,
Janine


----------



## pmama

jordak said:


> Thanks i appreciate that!



Love this! Could I get one with "Dannar Family"


----------



## tjbaggott

For OVERTHERAINBOW:  (thanks to milliepie for her blank patterned Mickey heads!)






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Pmama:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

WDdaughter said:


> TJ Baggott
> 
> Could I trouble you to make some assorted Mickey and Minnie Pirate heads with the following names,
> 
> Chad, Carla, Chase, Krista, Rob, Richard, Autumn
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori



If you'd like them different than here, just let me know.  Just click to enlarge and then click them again for full size before saving.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

FOR PMAMA:  This is Jordak's Disign, but as I'm not sure if he's back before you leave, I took the initiative and did this up for you.  My sand etching is different though.






[/IMG]


----------



## msnoble

tjbaggott said:


>



This is awesome!! Could I get this one with "The Nobles are Cruisin' with Disney"? I figure that way I can recycle it on (hopefully!) future cruises


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Thank you so much tjbaggott I really really really appreciate the graphics!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tjbaggott said:


>



tjbaggott,  could I please have the same?  except name is Boyle.  Thanks!!

I love this!


----------



## pmama

tjbaggott said:


> FOR PMAMA:  This is Jordak's Disign, but as I'm not sure if he's back before you leave, I took the initiative and did this up for you.  My sand etching is different though.



Thank you for everything. You are the best.


----------



## msnoble

Wow! That was really quick  Thank you so much--it looks terrific and will be perfect as a centerpiece on our stateroom door


----------



## scrapycruiser

Just found out our Granson, Nick, will be cruisin' with us !!
Could you make the following ? THANKS in advance !!

Disney Magic life ring w/ Nick & Univ of Alabama
__________________

I had requested this earlier, thought maybe it slipped through the cracks. 
Thank you


----------



## RN_Mom

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Could I get on with something like "The Voies Family Cruisin' Disney Style"


----------



## GoofyFamily3

I would love one of these...

Names - Katie, Teresa & Dave

Sailing on the Wonder 12/23/09

Thanks






[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoofyFamily3

Your images are great. Could I please make a request....

I would like the image below with the following changes:
Only 1 "kid" - Minnie (girl) - snorkle gear or something for 11 year old
Replace ipod and bars with drinks. Coronas for both would be perfect.
"The Merhout Family" in the sand

Could I also get the Castaway Cay journal page.
1st Cruise
The Merhout Family
Cabin 8550
Wonder 12/23/09
Relax, Eat Ice Cream, Relax some more

Thanks so much!!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## WDdaughter

Thank you so much TJ Baggoyy, you're the best


----------



## tjbaggott

Goofyfamily2  Milliepie and Jordak are both away on Vacation right now, and they are the ones who created the graphics you want.  Jordak will be back soon and will likely have time to do up the beach one for you, but I think Milliepie is not back before your cruise?, and she made the deck chairs overlooking Castaway Cay.  I can help you with the Castaway Cay one, but for the beach one, I can only change the lettering in the sand, and the characters there are Jordak's specialty so I'll leave that one for him to do for you.  
If I don't get the one I can do posted tonight, look for it tomorrow evening.


----------



## tjbaggott

For RN MOM, ruadisneyfan2 and Goofyfamily3:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tjbaggott said:


> For RN MOM, ruadisneyfan2 and Goofyfamily3:



tjbaggot,
Thank you so much!!!  
We'll have lots of extended family with us so I'll be able to make at least 3 of these!!  I love it!!


----------



## islandjen

tjbaggott said:


> For DisneyCrowd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



tjbaggott
Would it be possible to have this made for our 7 day western cruise (Magic) from Feb. 6 to 13, 2010.  The names would be Caitlyn and Alexis Stinson.  If it is possible to have tinkerbell up in the corner that would be great.  I'm hoping to make this into a puzzle and have it as the final clue for a scavanger hunt Christmas morning.  
Thanks 
Jen


----------



## hawky7

islandjen said:


> tjbaggott
> Would it be possible to have this made for our 7 day western cruise (Magic) from Feb. 6 to 13, 2010.  The names would be Caitlyn and Alexis Stinson.  If it is possible to have tinkerbell up in the corner that would be great.  I'm hoping to make this into a puzzle and have it as the final clue for a scavanger hunt Christmas morning.
> Thanks
> Jen




Jen- What an adorable idea!!! Your girls will be sooo excited!! Let us all know how it goes! Love the idea!


----------



## 3doglovr

Not sure if Jordak or Millipie are back or not or if TJbaggott is available. I am looking to have the Mickey picture of him on the beach with a tropical drink that says "This is how I roll" written in the sand with the name "Bobpa" on it. Also, a Pirate Mickey head with the name "Travis". We are leaving in 4 days to head to Orlando before our December 13th cruise on the Wonder. 
I am totally clueless on how to do these myself. I've tried, with no luck whatsoever. You guys are so fantastic doing all of these requests. I am in awe!!!


----------



## vjmartin

I have a request for anyone,  we have booked a cruise for the Dream June 12, 2011 as a graduation gift for my dd.  i would like to let her know by making a door magnet to open up christmas morning (i know i cannot keep this under her radar much longer  ).  School colors are red, white and black. school mascot Pirates.  Her name Megan.
Thanks in advance,
vjmartin


----------



## KC-Disney

GoofyFamily3 said:


> I would love one of these...
> 
> Names - Katie, Teresa & Dave
> 
> Sailing on the Wonder 12/23/09
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]

Could someone make me one of these, except for it is the Magic, sailing January 2, 2010.  Names for adults Karen and Troy, boys Jeremy and Justin.  I would really appreciate it.  Thanks so much.

Karen


----------



## KC-Disney

milliepie said:


> Hope alll is well.



I love these mickey heads with the names.  Is it possible to get these so I can make magnets.  I would like Tinkerbell for Karen, Mickey for Troy, Pluto for Jeremy and Donald Duck for Justin.

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## tjbaggott

islandjen said:


> tjbaggott
> Would it be possible to have this made for our 7 day western cruise (Magic) from Feb. 6 to 13, 2010.  The names would be Caitlyn and Alexis Stinson.  If it is possible to have tinkerbell up in the corner that would be great.  I'm hoping to make this into a puzzle and have it as the final clue for a scavanger hunt Christmas morning.
> Thanks
> Jen



Sure can do.  Did want then to have Mickey in this photo dressed as Santa?


----------



## tjbaggott

3doglovr said:


> Not sure if Jordak or Millipie are back or not or if TJbaggott is available. I am looking to have the Mickey picture of him on the beach with a tropical drink that says "This is how I roll" written in the sand with the name "Bobpa" on it. Also, a Pirate Mickey head with the name "Travis". We are leaving in 4 days to head to Orlando before our December 13th cruise on the Wonder.
> I am totally clueless on how to do these myself. I've tried, with no luck whatsoever. You guys are so fantastic doing all of these requests. I am in awe!!!



I can definately do this for.  I did catch your original request for this, and wrote it down, but guessed I misplaced that then forgot about it.  I'll make those up today for you, look for them posted here this afternoon.  Millie and Jordak are still away, I think Millie is not back till the new year, and Jordak should be back later this week or next week, I think.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## TraciM

I had the following LPs made but when I go to print them they are blurry. I tried resizing with no luck. I am technologically challenged so am I missing something..Help!!!


----------



## islandjen

tjbaggott said:


> Sure can do.  Did want then to have Mickey in this photo dressed as Santa?



That would be fantastic!
Jen


----------



## tjbaggott

For KC-Disney:  The deck chair one here was the only Blank Miliepie had that was 3 boys one girl, so hope this is ok for you.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

TraciM said:


> I had the following LPs made but when I go to print them they are blurry. I tried resizing with no luck. I am technologically challenged so am I missing something..Help!!!



These are all thumbnail size posted here.  Were your original ones also thumbnail size?  If so that is exactly your problem.  If not let me know what page the originals are posted on, and I'll see if I can figure it out for you.  Unfortunately Jordak is on Holidays right now, and he's the one who made them and could give you the best hand, but I'll try my best for you.


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> These are all thumbnail size posted here.  Were your original ones also thumbnail size?  If so that is exactly your problem.  If not let me know what page the originals are posted on, and I'll see if I can figure it out for you.  Unfortunately Jordak is on Holidays right now, and he's the one who made them and could give you the best hand, but I'll try my best for you.



I got them via PM. If I recall they were thumbnail size.


----------



## Grandma4ever

TraciM said:


> I got them via PM. If I recall they were thumbnail size.



Sometimes if you click on the thumbnail sized picture it opens up as a larger one.  Might want to go to your PM and see if that is the case.


----------



## tjbaggott

Grandma4ever said:


> Sometimes if you click on the thumbnail sized picture it opens up as a larger one.  Might want to go to your PM and see if that is the case.



Yes, when images are posted in thumbnail sized, you'll want to left click on it , then click again to enlarge to full size before right clicking to save.  I foudn your images in Jordaks photo album so I've posted them below in full size (in case you don't know which page your images were saved onto in the thumbnail size).  Let us know if you have any problems with these ones.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> Yes, when images are posted in thumbnail sized, you'll want to left click on it , then click again to enlarge to full size before right clicking to save.  I foudn your images in Jordaks photo album so I've posted them below in full size (in case you don't know which page your images were saved onto in the thumbnail size).  Let us know if you have any problems with these ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



YEAH!!! Not blurry but now can't get it to print to the size I want. Thats OK. It's an improvement!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Dianatlol

tjbaggott said:


> If you'd like them different than here, just let me know.  Just click to enlarge and then click them again for full size before saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Could I trouble you for 3? Ken, Diana, Casey (girl) for the 2 girls the red bandanas and the one for Ken One of the regular Mickey with the sword

Thank you so much....


----------



## Dianatlol

jordak said:


> I have never seen that font in mac format, but i know you can download some free software to convert the font to mac.



Can you make me one in the calender for May 13-16 2010 Wonder? The O'Brien family, and possibly the one that says "Got Verandah"? 

thank you


----------



## Dianatlol

tjbaggott said:


> For mommytoparis,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would love one for my family

May 13-16 2010 Wonder (Ken, Diana and Casey )

thank you


----------



## Grandma4ever

TraciM said:


> YEAH!!! Not blurry but now can't get it to print to the size I want. Thats OK. It's an improvement!!!! Thanks so much!



Make sure your page is set up for Landscape.  I hope that works for you.


----------



## shenaniganzz

TJ - Could I get the following, pretty please 

MIB Mickey w/ Matt

Princesses w/ Alyssa

Pink Minnie w/ Samantha

Tinkerbell w/ Brianne

Donald & Daisy w/ Trudy


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 3doglovr

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



TJBaggott.
I was having a pretty bad day today and came home and turned on the computer to find the magnet designs you made for me. Put a smile on my face instantly and turned the whole day around. You guys are so generous with your time and talents. I am so grateful! Thank you...I absolultely love them and my DH is going to be so surprised!


----------



## tjbaggott

shenaniganzz said:


> TJ - Could I get the following, pretty please
> 
> MIB Mickey w/ Matt
> 
> Princesses w/ Alyssa
> 
> Pink Minnie w/ Samantha
> 
> Tinkerbell w/ Brianne
> 
> Donald & Daisy w/ Trudy
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



Sorry, but I don't do the license plate disigns.  Jordak makes those.  I posted the ones above for a diser who was having trouble printing them.  I was able to collect them in Jordak's photo album and post them in full size for her.
Jordak is on Vacation right now, but I'm sure he will do these for you once he's back.  Just watch for his posts and then request again.


----------



## shenaniganzz

Thanks TJ! I appreciate you letting me know. I will keep an eye out for Jordak


----------



## CC197823

My family and I are going on our first cruise 1/21/10. I wanted to see if you can give me a copy of the one with the underwater scene from Nemo and if its not too much trouble the mickey pirate heads with the names. 

The family name is Kaplan/Cupo we will be on the wonder 1/21 through 1/24

There are 2 boys and 3 girls total

CJ  - Boy
Cody - Boy
Caitlyn - Girl
Cori - Girl
Marlene - Girl

It is so great of you to do this, it really will add alittle something special to our cruise. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## bevtoy

A new blank!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Heres another I just found:  This has endless possibilities!
 surfing albums at Photobucket?  Priceless!


----------



## tjbaggott

Love those Bev! Especially the Garland and the Christmas Balls!  I think I'm getting more into the Christmasy mood now, as it's SNOW DAY here today!  My 6 yr old was not impressed I made him go to school anyway (buses are cancelled but schools are open).  I figure less kids means more one on one attention in the class.  So two went to school and two are staying home, as it's hard to argue with the teenagers, LOL.


----------



## tjbaggott

FOR CC197823, ISLANDJEN, and DIANATOL:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

left click on the thumbnail photos to enlarge then left click again to get full size before saving


----------



## islandjen

THANKS, tgbaggott!
Jen


----------



## Blanche_Neige

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMG I want one of these, I love it !!  How do I get oen made for may family?  Do you make them? If not please let me know how to do it.

  I'm taking the boys on a surprise cruise on the Dream in March 2011, the morning of the cruise I would give them their invitation to the cuise, what fun they will be so happy 

Josh, Sam & Leo
March 6th 2011


----------



## gail66

Hi
Hope I am doing this right.
Please may I have two Mickey in Santa suit with scroll - plain background though.
thanks so much
Gail

Writing:

Grace
Pack your Bags!
to go to 
Disneyland
-----------
Declan
Pack your Bags!
to go to 
Disneyland


----------



## tjbaggott

gail66 said:


> Hi
> Hope I am doing this right.
> Please may I have two Mickey in Santa suit with scroll - plain background though.
> thanks so much
> Gail
> 
> Writing:
> 
> Grace
> Pack your Bags!
> to go to
> Disneyland
> -----------
> Declan
> Pack your Bags!
> to go to
> Disneyland



Sure thing.  Did you want a Disney Land Photo in the background?


----------



## ccmystic16

JORDAK,
  Could I please have this book with the same dates as we will be on this cruise also but on the tag can you replace it with 

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...Fixed plates/?action=view&current=book2-1.jpg

Neil, Cindy, John Welsey, Adrianna.  

If you have a blank that would be great and I can attempt it as well.  Either way would be awesome.

This is our first cruise so this would be perfect!

Thank You!


----------



## CC197823

Thank You!!!!

I really appreciate it they came out great.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Gail66 and Blanche Neige: (did up two versions of the Disney Land Surprise)






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Hey I am leaving Friday...see everyone when I get back!


----------



## gail66

My grandchildren will be thrilled.
thanks so much for the Grace & Declan scrolls - you are very talented.
thank you!
Gail


----------



## Blanche_Neige

tjbaggott said:


> For Gail66 and Blanche Neige: (did up two versions of the Disney Land Surprise)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> You just added a little touch of magic to our vacation
Click to expand...


----------



## nineandcounting

I've searched all three threads but I haven't had any luck.  We're on the Magic, January 9, and I'm celebrating a birthday...looking for some kind of graphic I can make a door magnet with.  This is only our second Disney cruise, and also the second time decorating a door - still pretty new to this stuff, but it's fun   Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## tjbaggott

nineandcounting said:


> I've searched all three threads but I haven't had any luck.  We're on the Magic, January 9, and I'm celebrating a birthday...looking for some kind of graphic I can make a door magnet with.  This is only our second Disney cruise, and also the second time decorating a door - still pretty new to this stuff, but it's fun   Thanks to anyone who can help.



Sometimes its the Personalization added to a regular photo that makes a wonderful magnet.  Here's a sample one I can personlize for you, Can't remember who's photo this was originally, but I love it as a Celebration Magnet!






[/IMG]


----------



## nineandcounting

Thanks   That was the ONE I could find - I was looking for something more simple and grown-up, LOL...crazy, I'm sure


----------



## tjbaggott

nineandcounting said:


> Thanks   That was the ONE I could find - I was looking for something more simple and grown-up, LOL...crazy, I'm sure



Have you looked in my photo bucket album?  I have a birthday section there although I'm not sure I have what you described.  I have done up a special one for anniversaries that could also be a birthday one if you are celebrating with your DH.  Here is some samples, any one of which could say Happy Birthday instead:





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## CC197823

TJ, 

My brother is celebrating his 30th b-day on the wonder 1/21/10

My kids and I are going to surprise him the morning of 1/22 by decorating his door (1/22 is his actual b-day)

I copied a link to one of your images in photobucket below that I thought would be good, was thinking something like "Happy 30th Tom" and then maybe something about celebrating on the wonder 1/22/10

I am not picky, however you think it will look best and if you think another image would be appropriate for a man of 30 please go ahead and use it...

I appreciate your help I am not very creative...

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/...aphics/?action=view&current=BlankBirthday.jpg


----------



## bevtoy

Beautiful work TJ!


----------



## nineandcounting

Thank you!  This is just what I had in mind, just couldn't find 



tjbaggott said:


> Have you looked in my photo bucket album?  I have a birthday section there although I'm not sure I have what you described.  I have done up a special one for anniversaries that could also be a birthday one if you are celebrating with your DH.  Here is some samples, any one of which could say Happy Birthday instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

nineandcounting said:


> Thank you!  This is just what I had in mind, just couldn't find



Great, did you want me to personalize one for you, or do want a blank to personalize yourself?


----------



## tjbaggott

bevtoy said:


> Beautiful work TJ!



Thanks!  Are you Cruising on Saturday?  You leave tomorrow, so whatever you are doing, HAVE A FABULOUS TRIP!


----------



## nineandcounting

No, I just need a blank - thanks so much for the offer - I don't know how you have time, but you do a wonderful job!!



tjbaggott said:


> Great, did you want me to personalize one for you, or do want a blank to personalize yourself?


----------



## jordak

Hey everybody. Just a got home a couple hours ago. Great trip, but wore out! Give me a couple of days do get back in the groove of the real world then i will go through my PMs and go through the last couple of weeks of requests. Just glanced over it real quick. Thanks tjbaggott for covering for me.


----------



## hawky7

tjbaggott-

I noticed on your signature when you are going to WDW...are you going to the Mickeys Not so Scary Halloween party??? Thats my NEW favorite thing ever!!! We went twice this last Oct, and that parade and the fireworks are AWESOME!!! Have you been to the party before??


----------



## tjbaggott

hawky7 said:


> tjbaggott-
> 
> I noticed on your signature when you are going to WDW...are you going to the Mickeys Not so Scary Halloween party??? Thats my NEW favorite thing ever!!! We went twice this last Oct, and that parade and the fireworks are AWESOME!!! Have you been to the party before??



Your question reminds me I need to change that Ticker.  That one was for this past october, but I guess now it's counting down to the same trip dates for next year.
But yes, we did go to the Halloween Party this past October.  It was both a BLAST and NOT.  We had tons of fun, but feel we didn't get our money's worth at the Party portion as it was WAY TOO CROWDED.  We actually did the party on the 31st (real Halloween) and know now that that is what the problem was!  If we ever go again for the Halloween party, we'll do it on a night that isn't actually Halloween night.  Aside from my grumpy teens and sore feet and complete exhaustion, and frustration with the lineups, I did have fun!  The cruise that began the next day was even better!
I loved the Headless horseman at the start of the parade.  The music was the BEST!  Wish I had videoptaped it!
Thanks for asking.


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> For Kindra657 and PrincessSparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can I get this one with a few changes please.

"Ready for a little Magic"

In the scroll Mickey is holding could it say(do you have a sailor Mickey? if not no biggie) " The Crusin DIS'ers January 23-30, 2010


----------



## hawky7

tjbaggott said:


> Your question reminds me I need to change that Ticker.  That one was for this past october, but I guess now it's counting down to the same trip dates for next year.
> But yes, we did go to the Halloween Party this past October.  It was both a BLAST and NOT.  We had tons of fun, but feel we didn't get our money's worth at the Party portion as it was WAY TOO CROWDED.  We actually did the party on the 31st (real Halloween) and know now that that is what the problem was!  If we ever go again for the Halloween party, we'll do it on a night that isn't actually Halloween night.  Aside from my grumpy teens and sore feet and complete exhaustion, and frustration with the lineups, I did have fun!  The cruise that began the next day was even better!
> I loved the Headless horseman at the start of the parade.  The music was the BEST!  Wish I had videoptaped it!
> Thanks for asking.



Oh I can't even imagine going on Halloween!!! Must have  been INSANE! We went in the beginning of October, and I STILL have candy left from it!!! The headless horseman was AWESOME!!! One of the ladies at our Concierge at Port Orleans told us that the guy actually can't see thru the costume. They train the horse to a specific trail, and thats why no one can have their feet anywhere near the street for that part. Don't know why she would make it up, but if so, thats insane!!! But we videotaped it too, and I kept looking to see where he'd see from, and I don't see anywhere. CRAZY!! BEST parade ever... I love the Boo Happy Haloween to you and you and you song.  Great now I'm going to have that song stuck in my head all day. I love love love it! Did you guys go on Haunted Mansion that day and get to see all the cast members dressed up like they were dead. So cool. Well I hope you guys can go again on a day when its not crazy... so you can really enjoy it!!! I wish they had it every night, so I could go all the time next year. LOL!!!


----------



## lizavance

Please would you make the "It just doesn't get any better than this" with margaritas and Ipods for both Minnie and Mickey. We don't need dates but would like Liza & Fred in the sand.
Thank you!


----------



## dwd2010

Would like to request the following for our upcoming first cruise for the "Draper Family" 

1.  "Draper Family Cruising the Wonder" poster

2.  I think Jordak's design with Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs with two daughters playing on beach with ship in background!!??

3. Mickey pirate heads for Julie,Vicky,Sara and Dirk

Thanks so much for this!! It brings our excitement level to a frenzy. Looking so forward to our cruise. 20th - 23rd Dec 2009 Wonder


----------



## jordak

dwd2010 said:


> Would like to request the following for our upcoming first cruise for the "Draper Family"
> 
> 1.  "Draper Family Cruising the Wonder" poster
> 
> 2.  I think Jordak's design with Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs with two daughters playing on beach with ship in background!!??
> 
> 3. Mickey pirate heads for Julie,Vicky,Sara and Dirk
> 
> Thanks so much for this!! It brings our excitement level to a frenzy. Looking so forward to our cruise. 20th - 23rd Dec 2009 Wonder


Have a nice cruise!


----------



## scrapycruiser

scrapycruiser said:


> Just found out our Granson, Nick, will be cruisin' with us !!
> Could you make the following ? THANKS in advance !!
> 
> Disney Magic life ring w/ Nick & Univ of Alabama
> __________________
> 
> I had requested this earlier, thought maybe it slipped through the cracks.
> Thank you



Is this not doable ? I could leave out the Univ of Alabama if necessary ???


----------



## Mabelworld

Hello,
We are taking our first cruise ever with our son who is a very special young man. Is there any way you could personalize the great graphics you make our name on it? Our son's name is Jesse and he will be opening this as a gift for Christmas.  The Mickey and Minnie in the chairs would be great with our names, Mabel & Rob.  We are sailing on the Wonder Feb. 28-March 4.  Would I be able to print these out from this site if you are able to personalize them? I am new here and am just learning.  Thank you very much.


----------



## tjbaggott

scrapycruiser said:


> Is this not doable ? I could leave out the Univ of Alabama if necessary ???



Milliepie is the one who does this graphic and she is on holidays till the New Year I believe.  What are your cruise dates?  I can do one up for you using milliepies graphic, unless you can wait till she's back.  Let me know as I'll be working on Graphics on Monday.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Mabelworld said:


> Hello,
> We are taking our first cruise ever with our son who is a very special young man. Is there any way you could personalize the great graphics you make our name on it? Our son's name is Jesse and he will be opening this as a gift for Christmas.  The Mickey and Minnie in the chairs would be great with our names, Mabel & Rob.  We are sailing on the Wonder Feb. 28-March 4. * Would I be able to print these out from this site if you are able to personalize them? I am new here and am just learning. * Thank you very much.



It wouldn't look good if you printed the whole page from the internet.  
Assuming you're using Windows PC:

Once your picture is personalized, right click on it and a menu will pop up.
Click on 'save picture as'
Another window will pop up showing the file name(you can change it if you like)
You click on 'save' and it's saved in the photo section of your computer.  
To find it for printing:
Click on the lower left START menu/windows flag
Click on pictures
A new window will pop up showing all the saved photos/graphics.  
Either 
1. double click on the icon and it will open into Windows Photo Gallery.(mine does anyway.)  You can print from here but I'm not sure to can add text to it.  I bought Photoshop program so I can do more to pictures, like add our stateroom # on it or our names so it doesn't walk away. 
OR
2. right click on the icon and a menu will pop up. 
Put your cursor over 'Open With' and another menu will pop up.
If "Paint" is a choice you can open with that and add text.  
If you change anything, be sure to save again with a different file name than the original; even just 'pirate' and 'pirate2' will do.   This gives you your edited version and your original if you'd like to start all over some other time. 

You can print directly to magnetic paper, or you can print on regular paper then laminate it and glue magnets to the back. 
Others have said they print onto card stock paper and glue magnets on directly. 
Staples/Office Depot, etc. would carry all the things you need to do this. 
Also I've bought magnetic paper from these 2 places and couldn't tell the difference between the 2 as far as quality goes. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/5.htm

hth!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tjbaggott said:


> For RN MOM, ruadisneyfan2 and Goofyfamily3:



tjbaggott,
I'm having trouble.  When I open this with Adobe Photoshop to print, it says the original size is only like 2x3".  When I try to enlarge it, it comes out blurry.

I tried with another family's (same graphic) and that too was only 2x3".

How do I enlarge it without losing detail?
Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> tjbaggott,
> I'm having trouble.  When I open this with Adobe Photoshop to print, it says the original size is only like 2x3".  When I try to enlarge it, it comes out blurry.
> 
> I tried with another family's (same graphic) and that too was only 2x3".
> 
> How do I enlarge it without losing detail?
> Thanks!!


I just grabbed this to see about enlarging it, but it is showing 9x14 for me when opening it in photoshop.


----------



## shenaniganzz

jordak - welcome back!! 

When you have time, could I please get the following plates made?

MIB Mickey w/ Matt

Princesses w/ Alyssa

Pink Minnie w/ Samantha

Tinkerbell w/ Brianne

Donald & Daisy w/ Trudy


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jordak

shenaniganzz said:


> jordak - welcome back!!
> 
> When you have time, could I please get the following plates made?
> 
> MIB Mickey w/ Matt
> 
> Princesses w/ Alyssa
> 
> Pink Minnie w/ Samantha
> 
> Tinkerbell w/ Brianne
> 
> Donald & Daisy w/ Trudy
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Sure! What month would you like on the plate?


----------



## shenaniganzz

Thanks so much.. I've been waiting for you to return! 

We are cruising in February.


----------



## jordak

shenaniganzz said:


> Thanks so much.. I've been waiting for you to return!
> 
> We are cruising in February.


Thanks!

Here you go


----------



## shenaniganzz

You're the best... thanks again, they look awesome!


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Can I get this one with a few changes please.
> 
> "Ready for a little Magic"
> 
> In the scroll Mickey is holding could it say(do you have a sailor Mickey? if not no biggie) " The Crusin DIS'ers January 23-30, 2010
> __________________


----------



## rudyrude

Millipie.  Can you make me a Mickey on the beach.

Rudy & Beatriz.  Disney Dream.  June 2011

Thanks


----------



## rudyrude

Would like Disney princesses license plate for Camilla
And Mickey plate for Rudy


----------



## rudyrude

Please.  Princess plates for Nathalie and Julieta

Thanks


----------



## rudyrude

The newspaper one is great.  Can you make one for the Herrera family and Kumar family Disney Dream on June 2011.

THanks


----------



## NCDisneyfam

When you return from your cruise, can you make the navigator pages?:
December 23-27, 2009
Everson Family
Butch, Paige, Jared and Zachary
Stewart Family
Jess and Freida
We are all going together

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

NCDisneyfam said:


> When you return from your cruise, can you make the navigator pages?:
> December 23-27, 2009
> Everson Family
> Butch, Paige, Jared and Zachary
> Stewart Family
> Jess and Freida
> We are all going together
> 
> Thanks so much!


I'm back and will get this made tomorrow for you. Just to clarify, are you talking about the journal/book? Thanks


----------



## Proud2BMomof3

subscribing


----------



## CC197823

[/IMG]

left click on the thumbnail photos to enlarge then left click again to get full size before saving[/QUOTE]

TJ sorry one more request if you don't mind,
Can I get three more of these, various ones not picky. 

Tom - Boy
Bernie - Girl
Abi - Girl

Thanks again I really appreciate all your work its beautiful


----------



## jordak

NCDisneyfam said:


> When you return from your cruise, can you make the navigator pages?:
> December 23-27, 2009
> Everson Family
> Butch, Paige, Jared and Zachary
> Stewart Family
> Jess and Freida
> We are all going together
> 
> Thanks so much!



I went ahead and made this hoping i did the right one. If not, i will fix it tonight.


----------



## dorjaleigh

tjbaggott;  these are awesome.  we're giving the wonder as a gift to my 2 boys for Christmas.  Would you be able to make 2 for me?

Ready for a Little Wonder?  
Name: Jalen
Dates: January 30 - February 4

Name: Tyler
Dates: January 30 - February 4

You rock!  thx


----------



## tjbaggott

rudyrude said:


> Millipie.  Can you make me a Mickey on the beach.
> 
> Rudy & Beatriz.  Disney Dream.  June 2011
> 
> Thanks




Milliepie is on vacation right now.  Can you explain a little more of what is in this graphic because it might be either Jordaks or mine and one of us could do it up for you.


----------



## tjbaggott

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> tjbaggott,
> I'm having trouble.  When I open this with Adobe Photoshop to print, it says the original size is only like 2x3".  When I try to enlarge it, it comes out blurry.
> 
> I tried with another family's (same graphic) and that too was only 2x3".
> 
> How do I enlarge it without losing detail?
> Thanks!!



Not sure, as like Jordak said when he tried it, it actually is a fairly large graphic.  Do you have another program you can use?  If not and if this is for your door, I'm more than happy to print and bring it with me for you, since we're on the same cruise!


----------



## tjbaggott

For cc197823, I did up the one you requested, and an extra one for some Humour. (That is one someone requested I do a while back, and it seemed to be quite the hit with others who saw it)





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Liza_Vance:





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For dorjaleigh, TraciM and Mabelword:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## TraciM

tjbaggott said:


> For dorjaleigh, TraciM and Mabelword:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank You! Love it!!


----------



## rudyrude

Can I get three of Mickey and Minnie on the Beach?

1. Rudy & Beatriz   Bea Likes Margaritas.  Rudy likes Coronas
2, Raja & Alma    Raja likes English Foreign Beers
3. Jose & Cristina  Whatever.

Thanks a lot.

Cheers.


----------



## rudyrude

Rudyrude.  Forgot to add.  Sailing on the Disney Dream June 2011.

Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

rudyrude said:


> Can I get three of Mickey and Minnie on the Beach?
> 
> 1. Rudy & Beatriz   Bea Likes Margaritas.  Rudy likes Coronas
> 2, Raja & Alma    Raja likes English Foreign Beers
> 3. Jose & Cristina  Whatever.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Cheers.



Definately can, look for it posted here tomorrow.  What does Alma like to drink, and for Raja, do you mean British Beer?


----------



## CC197823

tjbaggott said:


> For cc197823, I did up the one you requested, and an extra one for some Humour. (That is one someone requested I do a while back, and it seemed to be quite the hit with others who saw it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Thats perfect he will get a laugh out of it. Thanks Again. [/SIZE]
> 
> Cori


----------



## jordak

A couple i made for my cruise but ended up not using.


----------



## DisneyCP08

Hi, I have just searched through about 100 pgs in this thread to find what I was lookinfor, im just not sure who to ask.

Could I get 3 of the one with Minnie and Mickey on the beach. 
1. Jon and Katie. Jon-Corona and Katie with a margarita
2. Paul and Clara. Paul-beer and Clara with any type of fruity drink
3. Francis and Betty. Beer and fruity drink as well. 

Als, I would like to get a couple of License Plates, we are not cruising yet but I am actually printing them out and using them as gift tags

Belle: Clara, North Carolina, October
Grumpy: Paul, North Carolina, August
Bruce with bitten end: P.J., NC, August
MIB Mickey: P.J., North Caroline, August
Nightmare before christmas w/ jack and oogie boogie man: Brittanie or Britt (whichever fits best), North Carolina, December

Sorry for all the request, there is just so many to choose from


----------



## jordak

DisneyCP08 said:


> Hi, I have just searched through about 100 pgs in this thread to find what I was lookinfor, im just not sure who to ask.
> 
> Could I get 3 of the one with Minnie and Mickey on the beach.
> 1. Jon and Katie. Jon-Corona and Katie with a margarita
> 2. Paul and Clara. Paul-beer and Clara with any type of fruity drink
> 3. Francis and Betty. Beer and fruity drink as well.
> 
> Als, I would like to get a couple of License Plates, we are not cruising yet but I am actually printing them out and using them as gift tags
> 
> Belle: Clara, North Carolina, October
> Grumpy: Paul, North Carolina, August
> Bruce with bitten end: P.J., NC, August
> MIB Mickey: P.J., North Caroline, August
> Nightmare before christmas w/ jack and oogie boogie man: Brittanie or Britt (whichever fits best), North Carolina, December
> 
> Sorry for all the request, there is just so many to choose from



Here you go.


----------



## msnoble

jordak said:


> A couple i made for my cruise but ended up not using.



Wow!! Those are very impressive...I thought I was done with magnets for our door but now I may have to reconsider!


----------



## rudyrude

Hello

Yes Raja is English and loves English beer.  New Castle Beer.
Alma like Strawberry Daquiris.

Thanks.  Your Awesome!

I love what you did with the Disney Ship in the bottle.  

Do you have one with the Disney Dream yet?

Love one for us.


----------



## becca-becca

What type of paper do you all use when printing magnets? 

Is there paper available for a laser? I don't really have access to an inkjet and that is all I have found. Will using inkjet magnetic paper in a laser mess up anything?


----------



## hawky7

JORDAK- 

I also thought I was done with requesting graphics from you...Now you go and post these too!!! They are AWESOME!!! I love them!!!!!!! Okay I'll give you a few more days off before I request one. Thanks for another amazing DISign.  And thank you for the ones you've already done for me!!!


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> A couple i made for my cruise but ended up not using.
> 
> Ok what other designs were you holding back?


----------



## jordak

rudyrude said:


> Hello
> 
> Yes Raja is English and loves English beer.  New Castle Beer.
> Alma like Strawberry Daquiris.
> 
> Thanks.  Your Awesome!
> 
> I love what you did with the Disney Ship in the bottle.
> 
> Do you have one with the Disney Dream yet?
> 
> Love one for us.



I do now


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple i made for my cruise but ended up not using.
> 
> Ok what other designs were you holding back?
> 
> 
> 
> Not to many. The shadow boxes. I had a series of name plates. Less of a license plate and more of a sign. I will post them soon. Had a cruise ship door i made from scratch just to see if i could do it. But i didn't use it either. Our doors were pretty simple. In fact i nearly forgot to print them. Did it that morning before we left for airport. (told you i felt like i was forgetting something) On a side note, i was walking halls one day and was surprised how few of the doors were decorated. Maybe 5 or 6 is all i saw.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoofyFamily3

Jordak - We love your navigator page. Could we get one with the following..

1st Cruise
The Merhout Family
Cabin 8550
Wonder 12/23/09


----------



## dorjaleigh

I love them.  You rock!


----------



## DisneyCP08

jordak said:


> Here you go.


 
Thank you so much, is there any way I can make them bigger?


----------



## jordak

DisneyCP08 said:


> Thank you so much, is there any way I can make them bigger?


just click on them and they will open up bigger in photobucket


----------



## jordak

GoofyFamily3 said:


> Jordak - We love your navigator page. Could we get one with the following..
> 
> 1st Cruise
> The Merhout Family
> Cabin 8550
> Wonder 12/23/09


Here you go. Have a great time!


----------



## NCDisneyfam

jordak said:


> I'm back and will get this made tomorrow for you. Just to clarify, are you talking about the journal/book? Thanks



I am talking about the brown notebook looking pages that have the "to-do list", the notes, etc.  It is our first cruise!!


----------



## NCDisneyfam

jordak said:


> I went ahead and made this hoping i did the right one. If not, i will fix it tonight.



That's great--can you put all of us together or is that too many people?  I'd love to get the calendar one too if possible...

Thank you very much!


----------



## jordak

NCDisneyfam said:


> That's great--can you put all of us together or is that too many people?  I'd love to get the calendar one too if possible...
> 
> Thank you very much!


I think it might be to many people for one tag and still be able to read it. I have an idea though. Will try it and work on the calendar for you too.


----------



## jordak

NCDisneyfam said:


> That's great--can you put all of us together or is that too many people?  I'd love to get the calendar one too if possible...
> 
> Thank you very much!


How about this?


----------



## NCDisneyfam

jordak said:


> I went ahead and made this hoping i did the right one. If not, i will fix it tonight.



WONDERFUL!!  I love them!  Thanks for taking the time to make it special!


----------



## DisneyCP08

Jordak, 

thanks again for the plates they are perfect I actually have another request if you do not mind. Could I get this design with the Ferreri Family, and also could you keep the  two girl minnies and add a boy mickey (if possible). 

Thank you so much


----------



## jordak

DisneyCP08 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> thanks again for the plates they are perfect I actually have another request if you do not mind. Could I get this design with the Ferreri Family, and also could you keep the  two girl minnies and add a boy mickey (if possible).
> 
> Thank you so much


Sure, not a problem


----------



## DisneyCP08

jordak said:


> Sure, not a problem


 

Thank you so much, its perfect


----------



## chaoskids

Could I please get a personalized "Are you ready for a little Wonder?"  I was trying to alter it myself so I wouldn't have to ask but couldn't get it.  Chet, Josh, Trey & Adam.  We're cruising July 2 to July 6, 2010.  Thank you, much appreciated!!! We are surprising the boys and this will be great in their "Cruise Present"!


----------



## thefyshes

You have already been so generous but can you make one for us too.  I just can't see that I can edit one and make it look good 

The Fyshe Family
Jan 21-24th
Cabin #7034
First Cruise

(Dave, Melanie, Olivia & Liam)

I hope this is all I need 

Thanks



jordak said:


> Here you go. Have a great time!


----------



## CC197823

Does anyone know where I can get the mickey ears for over the door number (not sure what people call it). I am so not good at this graphic stuff. I am glad there are people like all of you willing to help. 

Thanks again


----------



## ckcurtis

Would someone be interested in making up a card of fake cruise ticket and Animal Kingdom Lodge pass for me or something.  Im not very creative and we are taking our Daughters Olivia & Sydney to Disney staying at the Animal Kingdom lodge from February 15-18 then setting sail on the Wonder from 18th to 21 this is their Christmas gift from DH and myself so I was wanting to put a ticket or something in a gift bag.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jordak

thefyshes said:


> You have already been so generous but can you make one for us too.  I just can't see that I can edit one and make it look good
> 
> The Fyshe Family
> Jan 21-24th
> Cabin #7034
> First Cruise
> 
> (Dave, Melanie, Olivia & Liam)
> 
> I hope this is all I need
> 
> Thanks


Here you go. Have a great time on your trip. Your going to love it.


----------



## thefyshes

Thank you sooo much!  We can't wait.  We are going to Disney for 7 days and then the cruise.  Talk about an amazing first disney vacation.   




jordak said:


> Here you go. Have a great time on your trip. Your going to love it.


----------



## hawky7

thefyshes said:


> Thank you sooo much!  We can't wait.  We are going to Disney for 7 days and then the cruise.  Talk about an amazing first disney vacation.





Your First disney vaca!!! YAY!!!! We're on your cruise and had Jordak make these for us too! Can't wait to see everyones doors all decorated!!! Its so close!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Here are some document graphics (old style),
Front




back




blank page




embarkation




checklist cover




tags


----------



## gydell

tjbaggott - I might of missed it but did you make a pix like the one in post 1722 for me? The name to use is Betsy and the dates are April 27th - May 10th, 2011. Thanks!!!


----------



## lmhall2000

Welcome back Jordak!! Hope we get to read a trip report soon! 

Love the new graphics posted, will try to think of something...

Tara


----------



## msnoble

So here are a couple of shirts I completed with the awesome DISigns I found here.  This is the magazine cover that Jordak made, we're wearing these on embarkation day:




And here is a shirt I made for my DH, courtesy of Milliepie:




Thanks again!!  
Maureen


----------



## Mabelworld

tjbaggott said:


> Milliepie is the one who does this graphic and she is on holidays till the New Year I believe.  What are your cruise dates?  I can do one up for you using milliepies graphic, unless you can wait till she's back.  Let me know as I'll be working on Graphics on Monday.


Wow, thank you so much!  Our info is as follows:

Jesse (son's name)
cruise dates: Feb. 28-March 4, 2010

thank you again, very much! do you know if I can print this out? I want to give it to him for Christmas.


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> Welcome back Jordak!! Hope we get to read a trip report soon!
> 
> Love the new graphics posted, will try to think of something...
> 
> Tara


Thanks. I would like to say it's good to be back, but i am going through vacation withdrawal. Two weeks went by way to quick.


----------



## jordak

msnoble said:


> So here are a couple of shirts I completed with the awesome DISigns I found here.  This is the magazine cover that Jordak made, we're wearing these on embarkation day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shirt I made for my DH, courtesy of Milliepie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!
> Maureen


That's awesome! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## mickey squared

Requests for Jordak and tjbaggott - You both made me wonderful designs for our Thanksgiving cruise and we received many compliments.  So, kudos to both of you.  We just booked a last minute back to back over Xmas on the Wonder, so I would love more designs...

Journal - Wonder 12/23 and 12/27 back to back with The Mullane Family

Ready for a little Wonder? Xmas Mickey, The Mullane Family 12/23-12/30

Any design with Happy 8th Birthday Mackenzie

Our last cruise was filled with decorated doors, it was fun looking at everyones.

Thank you much!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mickey squared said:


> Requests for Jordak and tjbaggott - You both made me wonderful designs for our Thanksgiving cruise and we received many compliments.  So, kudos to both of you.*  We just booked a last minute back to back over Xmas on the Wonder,* so I would love more designs...
> 
> Journal - Wonder 12/23 and 12/27 back to back with The Mullane Family
> 
> Ready for a little Wonder? Xmas Mickey, The Mullane Family 12/23-12/30
> 
> Any design with Happy 8th Birthday Mackenzie
> 
> Our last cruise was filled with decorated doors, it was fun looking at everyones.
> 
> Thank you much!!!



This sounds heavenly right about now.  
I'd love to do something spontaneous like that but I'm such a compulsive planner, I keep us pretty booked up. 
Have a great time!!!


----------



## ckcurtis

Where do you get the magnets made at?  Im new at this however I totally love the idea.

Kim


----------



## jordak

mickey squared said:


> Requests for Jordak and tjbaggott - You both made me wonderful designs for our Thanksgiving cruise and we received many compliments.  So, kudos to both of you.  We just booked a last minute back to back over Xmas on the Wonder, so I would love more designs...
> 
> Journal - Wonder 12/23 and 12/27 back to back with The Mullane Family
> 
> Ready for a little Wonder? Xmas Mickey, The Mullane Family 12/23-12/30
> 
> Any design with Happy 8th Birthday Mackenzie
> 
> Our last cruise was filled with decorated doors, it was fun looking at everyones.
> 
> Thank you much!!!



Here you go. Have fun!


----------



## disney67

I know i might be early asking for this but are there anything out there for the new Dream ship yet . I think both of your garphics are really awesome so i thought i take a shot and ask . We are booked for aug 2011 and i was woundering ? Thank you


----------



## CC197823

Jordak

I was wondering if you can personalize a few of your designs for me when you have the time





Disney Wonder January 21 - 24, 2010





1st Cruise
The Cupo/Kaplan Family
Cabin 8062
Wonder January 2124, 2010

Thanks I appreciate all your and TJ's work. I was looking over some of your License plates as well if its not too much to ask I might request a few of those also


----------



## CC197823

Ok so put together my list of plates faster then I though I would, I hope its not too much we have a couple of cabins and alot of little ones going. 

Thanks Again

Caitlyn




Cody




Abi




CJ




Grandma




Tom





Bernie





Cori


----------



## jordak

CC197823 said:


> Jordak
> 
> I was wondering if you can personalize a few of your designs for me when you have the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Wonder January 21 - 24, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Cruise
> The Cupo/Kaplan Family
> Cabin 8062
> Wonder January 2124, 2010
> 
> Thanks I appreciate all your and TJ's work. I was looking over some of your License plates as well if its not too much to ask I might request a few of those also


Feel free to request all the license plates you want. Not a problem.


----------



## CC197823

Perfect I appreciate that. I was wondering if you might know where I can find a link for the different Mickey ears that go over the door number. I have seen them before just can't remember where. I think they look so cute when I see pics of the decorated doors people have posted. I can't wait for the cruise to see it all come together.


----------



## jordak

CC197823 said:


> Perfect I appreciate that. I was wondering if you might know where I can find a link for the different Mickey ears that go over the door number. I have seen them before just can't remember where. I think they look so cute when I see pics of the decorated doors people have posted. I can't wait for the cruise to see it all come together.


Sure, here you go.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## jordak

For cc197823


----------



## jordak

disney67 said:


> I know i might be early asking for this but are there anything out there for the new Dream ship yet . I think both of your garphics are really awesome so i thought i take a shot and ask . We are booked for aug 2011 and i was woundering ? Thank you


I can't speak for everybody, but i know i can easily convert anything i have for the Dream. I expect Millie and tjbaggott can too.


----------



## jordak

mickey squared said:


> Requests for Jordak and tjbaggott - You both made me wonderful designs for our Thanksgiving cruise and we received many compliments.  So, kudos to both of you.  We just booked a last minute back to back over Xmas on the Wonder, so I would love more designs...
> 
> Journal - Wonder 12/23 and 12/27 back to back with The Mullane Family
> 
> Ready for a little Wonder? Xmas Mickey, The Mullane Family 12/23-12/30
> 
> Any design with Happy 8th Birthday Mackenzie
> 
> Our last cruise was filled with decorated doors, it was fun looking at everyones.
> 
> Thank you much!!!


I have this one if it interests you.


----------



## sdchickie

tjbaggott said:


> For dorjaleigh, TraciM and Mabelword:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Hi, can I get this picture with "Ready to Dream" at the top and "Amber and Jake, Surprise! you are going on a double dip on the Dream August 16th - 20th, 2011.
Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

WOW, it's a BUSY time of year!  To anyone who has requested graphics from me, I promise I will get to them this week.  I had taken a few days Sabatical to get some things done here at home.  I will go back through the last few pages and get caught up.  If you don't see your graphics posted here by Tuesday night (Dec. 22nd), then PM me.  I'm not working till after Christmas, so have lots of time now to work on graphics and this board


----------



## jazzd

JordaK, Thanks so much for doing the license plates, etc. for my family. I hope you had a great time on your cruise!

I just realized that I gave you the wrong dates (we flew down a day early) and wondered if by any chance you might be able to re-do the journal page with Dec 6-10th, 2009 (aboard the Wonder) Deighan Family's First Cruise with Hannah, Ellie & Lauren's names (Cabin #8026 and Matt and Janine are parents if you need that?)

Also any chance that you could do the calendar/corkboard page for us with the info above? I love that one and didn't see it the first time.

Thanks so much for all you do for everyone. I know the holidays are quickly approaching so there's no hurry, but if I could have them for scrapbooks, that'd be great. I hope you have a fantastic time on your cruise!

Thanks,
Janine


----------



## jordak

jazzd said:


> JordaK, Thanks so much for doing the license plates, etc. for my family. I hope you had a great time on your cruise!
> 
> I just realized that I gave you the wrong dates (we flew down a day early) and wondered if by any chance you might be able to re-do the journal page with Dec 6-10th, 2009 (aboard the Wonder) Deighan Family's First Cruise with Hannah, Ellie & Lauren's names (Cabin #8026 and Matt and Janine are parents if you need that?)
> 
> Also any chance that you could do the calendar/corkboard page for us with the info above? I love that one and didn't see it the first time.
> 
> Thanks so much for all you do for everyone. I know the holidays are quickly approaching so there's no hurry, but if I could have them for scrapbooks, that'd be great. I hope you have a fantastic time on your cruise!
> 
> Thanks,
> Janine


Had a great time. Thanks for asking. Hope you and your family did too. No problem fixing this for you and will work up the calendar too.


----------



## gail66

tjbaggott
A week ago you did up Santa Mickey holding a scroll in front of the Castle at Disneyland for my grandchldren - Grace & Declan.
At the family dinner last night, I presented them to the kids and they are over the moon with excitement - we leave tomorrow!
Your design was so much better than just telling them or writing something out - this is a real keepsake for them.
Thanks so much - Gail


----------



## JKSWonder

Now, this is a strange request and somewhat off topic for a Disney Cruise, but I thought if anyone had an idea or had even done this before it would be one of you guys.

I am making Gift Jars to hand out for Christmas.  They are filled with the ingredients to make Celebration Brownies (the dry mix is layered inside the jar).  You then are supposed to attach a recipe card/gift tag to the jar with the baking instructions.  This particular recipe also requires the attachment of a small sample bottle of alcohol (Baileys, Kahlua or Chambourd) which is the "special" ingredient of the Brownies.

I would love to use a Disney themed card for this.  Does anyone have anything they can point me to? Something I could save to my computer and then add the recipe words to?  Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## hawky7

JKSWonder said:


> Now, this is a strange request and somewhat off topic for a Disney Cruise, but I thought if anyone had an idea or had even done this before it would be one of you guys.
> 
> I am making Gift Jars to hand out for Christmas.  They are filled with the ingredients to make Celebration Brownies (the dry mix is layered inside the jar).  You then are supposed to attach a recipe card/gift tag to the jar with the baking instructions.  This particular recipe also requires the attachment of a small sample bottle of alcohol (Baileys, Kahlua or Chambourd) which is the "special" ingredient of the Brownies.
> 
> I would love to use a Disney themed card for this.  Does anyone have anything they can point me to? Something I could save to my computer and then add the recipe words to?  Any suggestions appreciated!



Ohhh let me see if I can find the link, or you can google it...  I just found Christmas Mickey recipe cards on a site last week... let me look, they are super cute, and christmas and disney...all your things in one!!! 

Ahhh - found it. Maybe these will work! 
http://www.familyshoppingbag.com/mickey_mouse_printables.htm


----------



## JKSWonder

hawky7 said:


> Ohhh let me see if I can find the link, or you can google it...  I just found Christmas Mickey recipe cards on a site last week... let me look, they are super cute, and christmas and disney...all your things in one!!!
> 
> Ahhh - found it. Maybe these will work!
> http://www.familyshoppingbag.com/mickey_mouse_printables.htm



Yes!  Perfect!  Thank you so much...this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## tardin1964

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> [IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi tjbagott.  Any chance of you making one of these for me by Christmas?  If not I totally understand.
> 
> If you are able to, we are sailing on the Magic Oct. 30th to Nov. 6th 2010.  My dd's names are Natalie & Jennifer....Nat & Jen if it's easier to fit.
> 
> Have a great Holiday!


----------



## bullsmom7

I have been trying to put my own touches on some designs, but I need help. I don't have anything specific in mind. Any ideas?

THANK YOU!!!  

The Ratican Family
5th Birthday Celebration
February 13-20
Disney Magic

Annamarie (turning 5 on the 16th) Love Princesses
Molly (1) Loves Dumbo and Mickey/Minnie


----------



## tjbaggott

I hope I'm not too late with this one 






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Rudyrude:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For DisneyCP08:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Chaoskids:






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

I forget who this was for, but here you go:





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Tardin1964.  We are also on this cruise!  Have you joined the cruise meets board for this cruise?  We aren't telling our boys about this one though, till the day before we leave! (if I can keep it a secret for that long! 






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

JKSWonder said:


> Now, this is a strange request and somewhat off topic for a Disney Cruise, but I thought if anyone had an idea or had even done this before it would be one of you guys.
> 
> I am making Gift Jars to hand out for Christmas.  They are filled with the ingredients to make Celebration Brownies (the dry mix is layered inside the jar).  You then are supposed to attach a recipe card/gift tag to the jar with the baking instructions.  This particular recipe also requires the attachment of a small sample bottle of alcohol (Baileys, Kahlua or Chambourd) which is the "special" ingredient of the Brownies.
> 
> I would love to use a Disney themed card for this.  Does anyone have anything they can point me to? Something I could save to my computer and then add the recipe words to?  Any suggestions appreciated!



I make up soup in jars for Chirstmas gifts.  Here's one of the instructions cards I did up myself along with a blank one.  I just printed it off in a "Multiple setting" with the software I have, and had 8 cards per page, then just cut out the individual squares to attach to ribbon on the jars. 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## chaoskids

This is awesome!!  Thank you sooo much!!  I really appreciate it.  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## DisneyCP08

tjbaggott said:


> For DisneyCP08:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Thank you


----------



## bevtoy

thansk to everyone for all teh graphics it made the cruise more special!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> thansk to everyone for all teh graphics it made the cruise more special!


welcome back!


----------



## tjbaggott

Welcome Back Bev!  Hope you had a BLAST! And thanks for posting the new blanks.  I love that CARS one!


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott said:


> Welcome Back Bev!  Hope you had a BLAST! And thanks for posting the new blanks.  I love that CARS one!



I had a wonderful time and got many. many photos including ones of two tornadoes and video of tornadoes at Castaway Cay it was quite exciting!


----------



## sdchickie

tjbaggott, Thanks for the Mickey letter for the Dream! I'm going to have the Mickey stuffed animal from Macys holding it when the kids get up X-mas morning. They are going to be so excited - until they realize that it's a year and a half away.


----------



## tardin1964

tjbaggott said:


> For Tardin1964.  We are also on this cruise!  Have you joined the cruise meets board for this cruise?  We aren't telling our boys about this one though, till the day before we leave! (if I can keep it a secret for that long!
> 
> tjbaggott,
> 
> thank you so much for doing this on such short notice.  No, I haven't joined the cruise meets board yet for this cruise.
> 
> I'm sure you know this already, but you're going to be on a cruise with lots of New Jersey folks!!!
> 
> We were going to keep it a secret also...but I can't any longer


----------



## lmhall2000

I'm looking for help   I am making a travel booklet for my parents this Christmas and am stumped, I really like the graphics of "It doesn't get any better than this" but that looks like the Caribbean and we're doing the Mediterranean...I tried to find pics of Med beaches but none looked like they would work...I found this picture and thought it would be cool the change the sunset to Mickey ears and somehow write my parents name in the sky??  Their names are Wanda and Paul....if anyone has a better idea...please share!! 






Tara


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> I'm looking for help   I am making a travel booklet for my parents this Christmas and am stumped, I really like the graphics of "It doesn't get any better than this" but that looks like the Caribbean and we're doing the Mediterranean...I tried to find pics of Med beaches but none looked like they would work...I found this picture and thought it would be cool the change the sunset to Mickey ears and somehow write my parents name in the sky??  Their names are Wanda and Paul....if anyone has a better idea...please share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tara


I like that idea or since you like the mickey and minnie scene but the background doesn't match, just drop them into a new scene?  Don't you use photoshop? I could send you just my mickey and minnie psd file to put into the background of your choice.


----------



## JKSWonder

tjbaggott said:


> I make up soup in jars for Chirstmas gifts.  Here's one of the instructions cards I did up myself along with a blank one.  I just printed it off in a "Multiple setting" with the software I have, and had 8 cards per page, then just cut out the individual squares to attach to ribbon on the jars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is terrific!  Thank you!


----------



## lmhall2000

jordak said:


> I like that idea or since you like the mickey and minnie scene but the background doesn't match, just drop them into a new scene?  Don't you use photoshop? I could send you just my mickey and minnie psd file to put into the background of your choice.



That would be great!!  I am a novice with Photoshop Elements 8?? Not even sure of the name, but if I had your psd file I could just layer it on top of a picture right? How do you put the names at an angle on the sand? I can't seem to figure that out! 

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> That would be great!!  I am a novice with Photoshop Elements 8?? Not even sure of the name, but if I had your psd file I could just layer it on top of a picture right? How do you put the names at an angle on the sand? I can't seem to figure that out!
> 
> Thanks!
> Tara


Yeah, just layer it on. I still have your email i believe so look for it soon. After you type out a name, just hit ctrl+t keys. Then you can transform the angle.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Could someone please make me door magnets for my 2 stepdaughters and one granddaughter.  We are surprising them with a 4 day Wonder Cruise over Halloween 2010.

Any design will do.  Their favorite characters are after their names.  And we are all from NJ if that matters.  I'm at work so I can't see any of the designs here.  I've looked at home but don't remember any of them.

Shannon - Tigger 
Brittany - Pooh 
Jaslyn - Tinkerbell 

If possible I would love to wrap up the magnets with their cruise information!  Thank you!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Could someone please make me door magnets for my 2 stepdaughters and one granddaughter.  We are surprising them with a 4 day Wonder Cruise over Halloween 2010.
> 
> Any design will do.  Their favorite characters are after their names.  And we are all from NJ if that matters.  I'm at work so I can't see any of the designs here.  I've looked at home but don't remember any of them.
> 
> Shannon - Tigger
> Brittany - Pooh
> Jaslyn - Tinkerbell
> 
> If possible I would love to wrap up the magnets with their cruise information!  Thank you!!



Wow, lots of Jersey people cruising over Halloween!  We are doing the Magic for Halloween 2010!  Are you in a hurry for these?  If you don't need them for Christmas, I can do them up for you next week (gotta pack it in this afternoon, as I've got a lot to do for Christmas still.  Just realized one of my kids is too short on presents, so I need to find him something tonight, maybe a pair of skates, since he has none right now). 

To Everyone else here, Jordak, Bev and EVERYONE ELSE, HAVE A VERY BLESSED AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!:wizard:


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, lots of Jersey people cruising over Halloween!  We are doing the Magic for Halloween 2010!  Are you in a hurry for these?  If you don't need them for Christmas, I can do them up for you next week (gotta pack it in this afternoon, as I've got a lot to do for Christmas still.  Just realized one of my kids is too short on presents, so I need to find him something tonight, maybe a pair of skates, since he has none right now).
> 
> To Everyone else here, Jordak, Bev and EVERYONE ELSE, HAVE A VERY BLESSED AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!:wizard:


  Well since you insist on life getting in the way of your fabulous, free work that you do for people you have never met, I guess it can wait until next week.    (Please take that as a total joke! ) 

Thank you!  And have a wonderful and blessed Christmas! 

And yes, Halloween falls over Jersey week.  All public schools are closed the last 2 days of the week and most close on Tuesday as well (election day).  My DD goes to Catholic school but DGD goes to public so that's the week we chose.  Usually we like to go when it's not so crowded.


----------



## jordak

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Could someone please make me door magnets for my 2 stepdaughters and one granddaughter.  We are surprising them with a 4 day Wonder Cruise over Halloween 2010.
> 
> Any design will do.  Their favorite characters are after their names.  And we are all from NJ if that matters.  I'm at work so I can't see any of the designs here.  I've looked at home but don't remember any of them.
> 
> Shannon - Tigger
> Brittany - Pooh
> Jaslyn - Tinkerbell
> 
> If possible I would love to wrap up the magnets with their cruise information!  Thank you!!


I am pretty limited when it comes to characters but maybe these will get you started until tjbaggott can work something up too.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

jordak said:


> I am pretty limited when it comes to characters but maybe these will get you started until tjbaggott can work something up too.


Thank you!  I'm sure they're beautiful (can't see at work).  I will definitely print them up and use them Christmas morning.  I love this board!!!


----------



## Clari

jordak said:


> Had a great time. Thanks for asking. Hope you and your family did too. No problem fixing this for you and will work up the calendar too.


 
I love these two. Could you make them for my Mom and I. We're taking our 3rd cruise but this is our First Mother/Daughter only.  Muchos Thank Yous. 

Cabin 7014
Mother/Daughter Cruise
March 20-27, 2010
Magic 
Western Caribean
Sandra and Clarissa


----------



## jordak

Clari said:


> I love these two. Could you make them for my Mom and I. We're taking our 3rd cruise but this is our First Mother/Daughter only.  Muchos Thank Yous.
> 
> Cabin 7014
> Mother/Daughter Cruise
> March 20-27, 2010
> Magic
> Western Caribean
> Sandra and Clarissa



Sure. Have a great cruise!


----------



## jordak

*Happy holidays everybody!*


----------



## bevtoy

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from me too!


----------



## lmhall2000

Thanks to Jordak for the graphic, I made these that I'll use for my parents Med travel book! 











I'm printing them in a 5x8 travel book...

Thanks!!
Tara


----------



## jordak

lmhall2000 said:


> Thanks to Jordak for the graphic, I made these that I'll use for my parents Med travel book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm printing them in a 5x8 travel book...
> 
> Thanks!!
> Tara



Nice job. These are awesome!


----------



## jordak

Not sure how many of you knew Squirrley from these boards and this thread, but just found out from her daughter she passed away. I had gotten to know her over the last few months and really enjoyed talking to her. She will be missed.


----------



## gydell

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## lmhall2000

jordak said:


> Not sure how many of you knew Squirrley from these boards and this thread, but just found out from her daughter she passed away. I had gotten to know her over the last few months and really enjoyed talking to her. She will be missed.




 Our prayers go out to her family, Christmas should be a time to rejoice and celebrate life, not to have to grieve...

Tara


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> Not sure how many of you knew Squirrley from these boards and this thread, but just found out from her daughter she passed away. I had gotten to know her over the last few months and really enjoyed talking to her. She will be missed.



Yes, such sad news  I remember helping her with ideas for activity books and coloring pages for her Grandchildren.  Jordak, do you know if she made her cruise?  I can't remember when she was supposed to go, weather it was this past fall and happened, or if it was still yet to come?  I do hope it happened, what wonderful recent memories that would have been for her family to hold onto.  My heartfelt sympathies go out to Squirrley's family.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Yes, such sad news  I remember helping her with ideas for activity books and coloring pages for her Grandchildren.  Jordak, do you know if she made her cruise?  I can't remember when she was supposed to go, weather it was this past fall and happened, or if it was still yet to come?  I do hope it happened, what wonderful recent memories that would have been for her family to hold onto.  My heartfelt sympathies go out to Squirrley's family.


Unfortunately no. It was going to be in June. She was always giving me a hard time about how jealous she was that she had to wait so long and mine was so close. I know she was really looking forward to the trip and sharing it with the grandchildren.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

jordak - Thank you so much for my magnets!!!  They are absolutely beautiful and the girls will love them tomorrow morning.  

And I'm so sorry to hear about her daughter's death.  I'll keep her and her family in my prayers.


----------



## wuv tigger

jordak said:


> Not sure how many of you knew Squirrley from these boards and this thread, but just found out from her daughter she passed away. I had gotten to know her over the last few months and really enjoyed talking to her. She will be missed.



Hugs to her family today and to those grandkids who won't be able to cruise with her in June


----------



## bevtoy

I am sorry to hear of her death, its specially hard at the holidays on her friends and family.




jordak said:


> Not sure how many of you knew Squirrley from these boards and this thread, but just found out from her daughter she passed away. I had gotten to know her over the last few months and really enjoyed talking to her. She will be missed.


----------



## NYhorsefarm-mom

We will be praying for Squirrley and her family...

Jordak: We are getting close to our cruise in Jan and I was wondering if I could request some things for magnets?

I have been browsing thread after thread and even worked on a few things myself... but I love the journal page. Could you please make a journal page for us?  We are the Hofmanns: Jeff, Melissa, Haley & Macy. We are sailing on the Wonder on Jan 10, 2010. This is our second disney cruise (but we have gone with "other" cruise lines). 

My girls love the Disney movie "G-force". Does anyone have graphics for that movie? They would like license plates. Jeff likes cars and I'm fond of Ariel (Melissa). Could we have license plates as well? Thank you so much... You make so many nice graphics for everyone.


----------



## jordak

NYhorsefarm-mom said:


> We will be praying for Squirrley and her family...
> 
> Jordak: We are getting close to our cruise in Jan and I was wondering if I could request some things for magnets?
> 
> I have been browsing thread after thread and even worked on a few things myself... but I love the journal page. Could you please make a journal page for us?  We are the Hofmanns: Jeff, Melissa, Haley & Macy. We are sailing on the Wonder on Jan 10, 2010. This is our second disney cruise (but we have gone with "other" cruise lines).
> 
> My girls love the Disney movie "G-force". Does anyone have graphics for that movie? They would like license plates. Jeff likes cars and I'm fond of Ariel (Melissa). Could we have license plates as well? Thank you so much... You make so many nice graphics for everyone.


Here you go. If you need more, feel free to ask. Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## NYhorsefarm-mom

Thank you Jordak! That was fast and wonderful. I was playing with this finding Nemo picture... (This is the first time I have posted a picture so I hope it works)





[/IMG]


----------



## NYhorsefarm-mom

Hummmmm


----------



## noahade

Hello Everyone! I am wondering if anyone could make some pics for my families upcoming cruise?!?!? I love all of you work....you guys are ExTrEmEly talented! I have looked and looked for a while now....and hated to ask for help, but time is getting close, so here it is.....PLEASE HELP ME =)

I love the got verandah -----if I could get names somewhere on that one....Joye and Geoffrey....Our cruise is jan 21-24 on The Wonder

The castaway cay book with Tickets
The Payne Family----Geoffrey Joye Haleigh Reed and Noah

The mickey and minnie in chairs on beach with fun drinks and ipod.....they are teens....Reed & Haleigh.....

Most importantly.....Noah. We sail on his 7th Birthday....It is a surprise....and it is all about him =)His fav is Stitch.....so if anyone has any ideas for a magnet for him, that would be wonderful.  Im not sure how to get them, will you post them back on this thread...or will you pm them to me?  Thanks again for all of your help!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## jordak

noahade said:


> Hello Everyone! I am wondering if anyone could make some pics for my families upcoming cruise?!?!? I love all of you work....you guys are ExTrEmEly talented! I have looked and looked for a while now....and hated to ask for help, but time is getting close, so here it is.....PLEASE HELP ME =)
> 
> I love the got verandah -----if I could get names somewhere on that one....Joye and Geoffrey....Our cruise is jan 21-24 on The Wonder
> 
> The castaway cay book with Tickets
> The Payne Family----Geoffrey Joye Haleigh Reed and Noah
> 
> The mickey and minnie in chairs on beach with fun drinks and ipod.....they are teens....Reed & Haleigh.....
> 
> Most importantly.....Noah. We sail on his 7th Birthday....It is a surprise....and it is all about him =)His fav is Stitch.....so if anyone has any ideas for a magnet for him, that would be wonderful.  Im not sure how to get them, will you post them back on this thread...or will you pm them to me?  Thanks again for all of your help!!!! YAY!!!!



Here you go. I will try to come up with a Birthday magnet too. Right now i don't have any ideas.


----------



## noahade

OH, WOW! I love them so much!!!!  And for Noah, stitch pirate if you think of anything.....
Do you have the one of mickey and minnie in the chairs on the beach drinking the cute drinks  with ipods??? If so could I get that one with Haleigh & Reed?    I thinks it says it doesn't get any better than this over the top...

You are sooooo fast... =).Thanks so much!!!! Joye


----------



## jordak

noahade said:


> OH, WOW! I love them so much!!!!  And for Noah, stitch pirate if you think of anything.....
> Do you have the one of mickey and minnie in the chairs on the beach drinking the cute drinks  with ipods??? If so could I get that one with Haleigh & Reed?    I thinks it says it doesn't get any better than this over the top...
> 
> You are sooooo fast... =).Thanks so much!!!! Joye


Although it was my design, tjbaggott handles the one with the drinks.  The one i do the most is with them on the beach eating mickey bars. If you prefer the first one, i am sure she can do it up for you soon. If you prefer the other design, i can add drinks if you want.


----------



## jordak

NYhorsefarm-mom said:


> Hummmmm


Very nice!


----------



## mommy2paris

I"m really sorry to be such a pain, but I have a quick change request.... As I am getting ready to print the shirts on transfer paper, my 2 yr old had a nervous breakdown b/c her "chair" on the cruisin w/mickey was not purple like her sisters... go figure, lol. Would it be too hard to change London's chair to match Paris's? If so, it's not a big deal, she will live, lol. Thanks!!



tjbaggott said:


> *For mommy2paris:* If you would like anything changed, just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Jordak,

Just wanted to thank you for the help with magnets to surprise my friend.  She and her grandchildren loved them.  She still hasn't stopped talking about them.  Many thanks for your generosity.  It was my friends first cruise and she was so excited to have her door completely covered!


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for the help with magnets to surprise my friend.  She and her grandchildren loved them.  She still hasn't stopped talking about them.  Many thanks for your generosity.  It was my friends first cruise and she was so excited to have her door completely covered!


 You're Welcome! Glad i could help out.


----------



## pumpkin21

Hi all! Just wanted to say that this is beautiful artwork, and to request some for my upcoming cruise.

It is a family group cruise March 13-20. We are all cruising for the first time.

Cabin 1 - Tina, Richie, Robbie (8)
Cabin 2 - Jenn, Caroline (10)
Cabin 3 - Tom, Doris
Cabin 4 - Joy, Lloyd

It is also St. Patrick's day during this cruise which is Tina and Richie's anniversary.  
Looking forward to it! Thanks in advance


----------



## harleys mom

tjbaggott said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is great.. Can I get one with the same Minnie, but a black ipod for Mickey.
The names are Amy and Scott. and we are on the Disney Magic.;

Thanks


----------



## harleys mom

tjbaggott said:


> For cc197823, I did up the one you requested, and an extra one for some Humour. (That is one someone requested I do a while back, and it seemed to be quite the hit with others who saw it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These are great... Can you make me a Minnie with Amy, and  Micky with Scott


----------



## zakatak

You guys do amazing work!

Would I be able to get some of the license plates made?  So far, I have the following:

Karen (mom) - Dory
Abby - Squirt (Crush's son)
Ellie - Stitch
Zach - Kuzco
Jessica - Ariel
Jay (dad) - Mufasa

Wendy (mom) - Tinkerbell
Allison - Princess Aurora

Doni (dad) - Grumpy
Amy (mom) - Sleepy
Doni - Goofy
Dylan - Pluto
Hayley - Tinkerbell


Thanks!

Karen


----------



## varganator10sq

I would like to get one of the beach scene with Minnie drinking a margarita and Mickey drinking a beer. Mickey can have a white Ipod too if possible. Our names are Marianne and Rich and our cruise is on the Wonder on Jan 10-14. I would like to print it for my DW (as of the 9th) to tell her where we are going on our surprise (for Her) Honeymoon.

Thanks.


----------



## ashbradnmom

Our first cruise is quickly coming up!! Therefore I am running out of time for trial runs. What is the best way to get images on our door? I know I have to use magnets, but is it best to print on magnetic paper or just put some business size magnets on the back of the images??   Any help is appreciated!


----------



## flagfred

I would love to have the pirate ears for our up coming cruise...1/3-7...i know could I wait any longer?  There are four of us...Dave (mickey pirate) Michelle, Zoe and Bryn (minnie pirates).  Thank you in advance.




tjbaggott said:


> For cc197823, I did up the one you requested, and an extra one for some Humour. (That is one someone requested I do a while back, and it seemed to be quite the hit with others who saw it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## noahade

Hi! Love your pirate mickey and minnie hat images! Could I place an order for our family of 5 for jan 21 cruise? If you could do some for me, here is the order.
 (Dad) Geoffrey
(mom) Joye
(girl) Haleigh
(boy) Noah
(boy) Reed

It doesnt get any better than this....Wonder  Jan 21-24
Names.....Haleigh and Reed.....Ipod and cute fruity drinks(micky and minnie in chairs)

If you have anything pirate Birthday... my son (Noah) will be 7 jan 21
(he loves Stitch...don't know if you have stitch pirate or not)
Thanks so much! Joye =)


----------



## noahade

Hi! Love your pirate mickey and minnie hat images! Could I place an order for our family of 5 for jan 21 cruise? If you could do some for me, here is the order.
 (Dad) Geoffrey
(mom) Joye
(girl) Haleigh
(boy) Noah
(boy) Reed

It doesnt get any better than this....Wonder  Jan 21-24
Names.....Haleigh and Reed.....Ipod and cute fruity drinks(micky and minnie in chairs)

If you have anything pirate Birthday... my son (Noah) will be 7 jan 21
(he loves Stitch...don't know if you have stitch pirate or not)
Thanks so much! Joye =)


----------



## KelsiesMommy

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can someone make this graphic for me-  but with David and Heidi for the names and Disney Wonder Feb 7-11, 2010 for the date?  THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

ashbradnmom said:


> Our first cruise is quickly coming up!! Therefore I am running out of time for trial runs. What is the best way to get images on our door? I know I have to use magnets, but is it best to print on magnetic paper or just put some business size magnets on the back of the images??   Any help is appreciated!



You can either print them onto magnetic paper, or as I do, print them onto cardstock, laminate then puts peel and stick sheets of magnets onto the backs (cut the peel and stick magnets down to large squares or however you want).  I found this way more economical as magnetic sheets here in our stores are costly.  However, if you can use magnetic sheets, it is a one step action to make the magnets, and they look just as good as the other way.

I'll be working on everyone's magnet requests to me today.  Look for your graphics this afternoon and or this evening


----------



## tjbaggott

For mommy2paris






[/IMG]


----------



## mommy2paris

Thanks a million!


----------



## jordak

zakatak said:


> You guys do amazing work!
> 
> Would I be able to get some of the license plates made?  So far, I have the following:
> 
> Karen (mom) - Dory
> Abby - Squirt (Crush's son)
> Ellie - Stitch
> Zach - Kuzco
> Jessica - Ariel
> Jay (dad) - Mufasa
> 
> Wendy (mom) - Tinkerbell
> Allison - Princess Aurora
> 
> Doni (dad) - Grumpy
> Amy (mom) - Sleepy
> Doni - Goofy
> Dylan - Pluto
> Hayley - Tinkerbell
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Karen


I will get started on this. Some i don't have, so give me time to make some new ones. Thanks.


----------



## nineandcounting

Hi!  I was looking at your incredible photobucket pictures.  Do you have time to personalize a couple for us?  If you do, these are the two:

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Disney blank plates/shadowbox1600x1200.jpg

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/SeeMickey.jpg

I'd like them to say Disney Magic, rather than Wonder, and it's January 9-16, 2010, and it's Brian & Mary-Belle

Thank you so much!  If you don't have time, I understand


----------



## jordak

nineandcounting said:


> Hi!  I was looking at your incredible photobucket pictures.  Do you have time to personalize a couple for us?  If you do, these are the two:
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Disney blank plates/shadowbox1600x1200.jpg
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/SeeMickey.jpg
> 
> I'd like them to say Disney Magic, rather than Wonder, and it's January 9-16, 2010, and it's Brian & Mary-Belle
> 
> Thank you so much!  If you don't have time, I understand


Sure, no problem. Will add you to my to do list.


----------



## bats

bevtoy said:


> thansk to everyone for all teh graphics it made the cruise more special!



Could I ask who did the Scorcerers Hat for you please?  I have Mickey ears but would love the hat.  Thanks


----------



## jordak

zakatak said:


> You guys do amazing work!
> 
> Would I be able to get some of the license plates made?  So far, I have the following:
> 
> Karen (mom) - Dory
> Abby - Squirt (Crush's son)
> Ellie - Stitch
> Zach - Kuzco
> Jessica - Ariel
> Jay (dad) - Mufasa
> 
> Wendy (mom) - Tinkerbell
> Allison - Princess Aurora
> 
> Doni (dad) - Grumpy
> Amy (mom) - Sleepy
> Doni - Goofy
> Dylan - Pluto
> Hayley - Tinkerbell
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Karen


Here you go.


----------



## jordak

*For nineandcounting*


----------



## tjbaggott

For noahade:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## srsatkowiak

nineandcounting said:


> Hi! I was looking at your incredible photobucket pictures. Do you have time to personalize a couple for us? If you do, these are the two:
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Disney blank plates/shadowbox1600x1200.jpg
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/SeeMickey.jpg
> 
> I'd like them to say Disney Magic, rather than Wonder, and it's January 9-16, 2010, and it's Brian & Mary-Belle
> 
> Thank you so much! If you don't have time, I understand


 
If you have some time could you personalize these for us also.  I would like them for my scrapbook though so they will be back dated for our first cruise during Thanksgiving 2009 on the Wonder (25th-29th).  Names are Stephanie and Jeffrey.

No rush being we are already home and the scrapbook is no where near ready to be started.  TIA!!


----------



## tjbaggott

For FLAGFRED, KELSIESMOMMY and HARLEYSMOM:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## jandj524

Hello and Happy New Year!  There are so many wonderful designs on this thread--so many talented people!!  Thanks for sharing 

Jordak, I came across one that I think would be perfect for my family.






[/QUOTE]

If it is possible, may I please get a copy of this with the Roberts Family and "little" Mickey and "little" Minnie playing ball?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## harleys mom

Thanks. these are great. Can I get the Minnie like Brye with Amy...


----------



## bevtoy

bats said:


> Could I ask who did the Scorcerers Hat for you please?  I have Mickey ears but would love the hat.  Thanks







http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i...tion=view&current=Sorcereroriginaltoshow2.jpg


----------



## kristy6878

I'm new to the boards and wanted more info on the cruise magnets.  I'm getting married onboards next Nov and wanted to know how to get some pictures for our door.  How do I get it personalized?


----------



## harleys mom

Has anyone seen an Indianapolis Colts Mickey Head?


----------



## lornak

Oh wow!   You guys are VERY VERY talented!  I was directed over here from another board as I am looking for some binder art for a 2011 Med cruise.  We are planning this for our 20th anniversary and my sister and her husband will be joining us and celebrating their 15th anniversary.  I would like to make a planning binder for my sister and I'm wondering if you might be willing to create some pages/cover I could use?  I would love something like the one with the bulletin board with the date circled on the calendar and all the little Disney details on it.  I can't figure out how to post the link to it here???  But I found it in your photobucket here (jordak67 / All Albums / disney magnets / Disney blank plates/ pic 27 of 177).

I also love the open journal---don't know if that could be modified to reflect the Med sailing????

The sailing is June 18, 2011. It is the 11 night Med cruise.  If you could do something to represent this cruise it would be awesome!!  Our names are LORNA and KERMIT.  My sister and bil are BECKY and BRANT.  

Or, if you have some Med art that you have already done that would be fine as well.  I would just like to put together a binder for my sister so we can start planning together!!!

THANKS!


----------



## natale1980

Hi guys!
I just need a good quality DCL logo. Does anyone have this?

-nat


----------



## bevtoy

natale1980 said:


> Hi guys!
> I just need a good quality DCL logo. Does anyone have this?
> 
> -nat


----------



## tjbaggott

For Harleysmom, here you go.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## harleys mom

Thanks so much... These are perfect!!!!


----------



## natale1980

bevtoy said:


>



thanks!


----------



## nineandcounting

You are AWESOME!!

Thank you so very much   These are perfect!



jordak said:


> *For nineandcounting*


----------



## gourt

Thanks in advance to all the work from the talented graphic artists!

Jordak, can I ask for: 

- Bulletin Board Calendar: 
    Magic March 20, 2010
    Wyatt Family 
    Oregon

   please add "Mom's Birthday" for 3/4 and "Anniversary" for 3/25

- Mickey and Minnie on the deck chairs: 
   Happy Anniversary
   Scott and Laura
   21 wonderful years and counting

- License Plates, all from Oregon: 
    Twilight, Bella and Edward - Megan
    Belle - Laura
    Jedi Mickey - Scott

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## mom2LLN

I would LOVE to have this one for my girls.  Lauren & Leslie and we are sailing March 11, 2010.

TIA!!!



tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## plutolovr

tjbaggott 

Your graphics are awesome. I was wondering if you can make us one with the Mickey/Minnie on the beach chairs at Castaway Cay. We are sailing on Magic from Jan. 23 to 30. Our names are Frank and Kerry. I like margaritas and my husband drinks beer, Corona is okay. We both have I-Phones and would love to have them included too with the earphones.

Thanks so much.


----------



## tjbaggott

For mom2LLN, I made what I think is a small improvement to this graphic, and that is changing Mickey's outfit.  I just wasn't satisfied with the other shirt and pants he had on.  Felt he needed something that said "Tropical".  Hope you like it  I think, next I'll try the pattern that is on the DCL CM's shirts, the colorful striped ones!






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Plutolovr:






[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

srsatkowiak said:


> If you have some time could you personalize these for us also.  I would like them for my scrapbook though so they will be back dated for our first cruise during Thanksgiving 2009 on the Wonder (25th-29th).  Names are Stephanie and Jeffrey.
> 
> No rush being we are already home and the scrapbook is no where near ready to be started.  TIA!!


Sure, np


----------



## jordak

jandj524 said:


> Hello and Happy New Year!  There are so many wonderful designs on this thread--so many talented people!!  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Jordak, I came across one that I think would be perfect for my family.



If it is possible, may I please get a copy of this with the Roberts Family and "little" Mickey and "little" Minnie playing ball?

Thank you in advance![/quote]
you're welcome


----------



## noahade

tjbaggott said:


> For noahade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



WoW!!!!Thank you Sooooo Much!!!! I am speechless! They are all beautiful, but the Stitch Birthday is AMAZING!!!! Thanks Again & HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your Family =) Joye


----------



## jordak

gourt said:


> Thanks in advance to all the work from the talented graphic artists!
> 
> Jordak, can I ask for:
> 
> - Bulletin Board Calendar:
> Magic March 20, 2010
> Wyatt Family
> Oregon
> 
> please add "Mom's Birthday" for 3/4 and "Anniversary" for 3/25
> 
> - Mickey and Minnie on the deck chairs:
> Happy Anniversary
> Scott and Laura
> 21 wonderful years and counting
> 
> - License Plates, all from Oregon:
> Twilight, Bella and Edward - Megan
> Belle - Laura
> Jedi Mickey - Scott
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


here you go


----------



## jordak

lornak said:


> Oh wow!   You guys are VERY VERY talented!  I was directed over here from another board as I am looking for some binder art for a 2011 Med cruise.  We are planning this for our 20th anniversary and my sister and her husband will be joining us and celebrating their 15th anniversary.  I would like to make a planning binder for my sister and I'm wondering if you might be willing to create some pages/cover I could use?  I would love something like the one with the bulletin board with the date circled on the calendar and all the little Disney details on it.  I can't figure out how to post the link to it here???  But I found it in your photobucket here (jordak67 / All Albums / disney magnets / Disney blank plates/ pic 27 of 177).
> 
> I also love the open journal---don't know if that could be modified to reflect the Med sailing????
> 
> The sailing is June 18, 2011. It is the 11 night Med cruise.  If you could do something to represent this cruise it would be awesome!!  Our names are LORNA and KERMIT.  My sister and bil are BECKY and BRANT.
> 
> Or, if you have some Med art that you have already done that would be fine as well.  I would just like to put together a binder for my sister so we can start planning together!!!
> 
> THANKS!


I can do this for you. Do you have any suggestions on what you would like modified? Thanks


----------



## gourt

Jordak - thank you so much! These graphics are terrific. I am so grateful to you for doing that. My family will really get a kick out of it for our upcoming cruise!

Big hugs

Laura


----------



## jordak

gourt said:


> Jordak - thank you so much! These graphics are terrific. I am so grateful to you for doing that. My family will really get a kick out of it for our upcoming cruise!
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> Laura


Glad i can help out. Enjoy the the cruise!


----------



## kstategrad

Hey my fellow DISers!

My grandma, mom, sister and I are taking my niece on a SURPRISE Wonder cruise on 1/14/10 for her sixteenth birthday. Since it's a special occasion, we'd like to make some magnets that say something about celebrating her sixteenth birthday with DCL...

Can anyone help? She is a big Snow White fan, so anything with Snow White would be great....

If you can make one for me and PM me with the .jpg so that I can print it and get it laminated/magnetized sometime in the next few days, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance...you guys are the best!!


----------



## nhrmomma

These are amazing graphics!  I really loved many of them and we were wondering if you could  make some for our family.  Here are some of the details/hints that may help. We would be grateful for whatever you can put together for us at this late hour.

We specifically loved your license plates, journal, calendar, mickey and minnie in the sunset
About Us:
First Cruise
Disney Wonder
January 10-14, 2010

We are from Ontario, Canada
Me - Nicole (I love Mickey and Minnie)
DH- Paul (loves Donald Duck)
DD - Julia (Loves loves loves tigger, twilight and figure skating)
DS - Quinn (Loves Jack Sparrow, pirates and hockey)
DD - Lauren (Loves Tinkerbell and Selena Gomez)


Thanks for helping.
Nicole


----------



## srsatkowiak

jordak said:


> Sure, np


 
Thanks!!  I love it


----------



## fluvannaj

Thanks for helping make our door extra special!!






Fluvanna


----------



## MiknMinMouse

jordak said:


> Sure, np



Hi Jordak,

I know I have a long way to go but I don't want to forget to ask for these because they are gorgeous!  Can I get them with the Magic, Dail Family and October 23 - 30, 2010?

Many thanks


----------



## lornak

_Originally Posted by lornak  
Oh wow! You guys are VERY VERY talented! I was directed over here from another board as I am looking for some binder art for a 2011 Med cruise. We are planning this for our 20th anniversary and my sister and her husband will be joining us and celebrating their 15th anniversary. I would like to make a planning binder for my sister and I'm wondering if you might be willing to create some pages/cover I could use? I would love something like the one with the bulletin board with the date circled on the calendar and all the little Disney details on it. I can't figure out how to post the link to it here??? But I found it in your photobucket here (jordak67 / All Albums / disney magnets / Disney blank plates/ pic 27 of 177).

I also love the open journal---don't know if that could be modified to reflect the Med sailing????

The sailing is June 18, 2011. It is the 11 night Med cruise. If you could do something to represent this cruise it would be awesome!! Our names are LORNA and KERMIT. My sister and bil are BECKY and BRANT. 

Or, if you have some Med art that you have already done that would be fine as well. I would just like to put together a binder for my sister so we can start planning together!!!_

THANKS! 


jordak said:


> I can do this for you. Do you have any suggestions on what you would like modified? Thanks



For the bulletin board one maybe it could be the June 2011 calendar with the 18th circled.  The postcard could be changed to "having fun in the Mediterrian" or something like that (but probably spelled correctly!!! )?  And for the to do list maybe it could just be a list of places/ports we are going to visit?  Really, anything else that is the MAGIC or cruise in general would be great! 

For the scrapbook/journal, if you could change the dates and take out Castaway Cay.  I don't know if you have Med type pictures you could use?  If not, the characters are fine.

I am so excited about this!  Really, anything you can do to reflect a Med sailing is greatly apprecaited!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

fluvannaj said:


> Thanks for helping make our door extra special!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluvanna



I love your wreath!  That's so creative!


----------



## harleys mom

jordak said:


> here you go



These are great... Can I get the Mickey  star wars licese plate with Scott, and Indiana, and A Tinkerbell with Amy and Indiana..


----------



## KelsiesMommy

DH will be celebrating his 40th birthday aboard the Wonder Feb 7-11...  fave character is Donald...

Is there anyone who can make a cool graphic for his 40th?

Also-  License plates, can someone make the following?

David-  with Donald  (February 2010)
Heidi-  with Daisy or Belle (February 2010)

Thanks so much, you guys are all so talented and I appreciate your efforts!!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jordak,
I feel like such an idiot.    I've been spelling my great-niece's name wrong.
Can you change this to MYA instead?   Whenever you get a chance...


----------



## jordak

nhrmomma said:


> These are amazing graphics!  I really loved many of them and we were wondering if you could  make some for our family.  Here are some of the details/hints that may help. We would be grateful for whatever you can put together for us at this late hour.
> 
> We specifically loved your license plates, journal, calendar, mickey and minnie in the sunset
> About Us:
> First Cruise
> Disney Wonder
> January 10-14, 2010
> 
> We are from Ontario, Canada
> Me - Nicole (I love Mickey and Minnie)
> DH- Paul (loves Donald Duck)
> DD - Julia (Loves loves loves tigger, twilight and figure skating)
> DS - Quinn (Loves Jack Sparrow, pirates and hockey)
> DD - Lauren (Loves Tinkerbell and Selena Gomez)
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping.
> Nicole


Here you go. Have a great time, you are going to love it.


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I know I have a long way to go but I don't want to forget to ask for these because they are gorgeous!  Can I get them with the Magic, Dail Family and October 23 - 30, 2010?
> 
> Many thanks


You're welcome


----------



## nhrmomma

Hi Jordak ,

Those images are amazingly perfect!  My kids are going to be soooo excited - I am.  Thanks for your quick response.

Nicole


----------



## dismommy2

Wow, LOVE your stuff!!!
I would love somethings for our cruise....
1.  Beach chairs for Family Magnet (Like in post #1852)...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mommy, Daddy, Macy, and Brinley on the chairs...The Gross Family
(Macy LOVES pink and Brinley is a baby  (Daddy loves to hunt..maybe camo_

2.  Beach chairs for Family Magnet...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mom, Dad, McKenna, Hunter, and Ty ....The Gross Family
(Hunter, Ty, and Dad all LOVE to hunt...maybe camo)

3.  It's 5:00 somewhere w/ Minnie with a strawberry daiquiri and Grandma Deb as Minnie, Disney Magic

4.  March calendar with March 6-10 as the cruise dates

5.  Disney Magic letter to invite...can you also add...can't wait to see you again on the Disney Magic..for...
A.  Macy
B.  Grandma Deb
C.  Ty, McKenna, and Hunter
One for Brinley as well but this will be her first cruise

I'm new to this so let me know if I need to be more specific...thanks!!
I was looking all through this thread at the pictures...what are the pocket charts hanging under the fish hooks by the doors...just curious!!

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Firefamily

Wow!  Amazing graphics! I was wondering if you could make some for our first cruise with the kids. It is going to be a surprise for them. We are going to tell them the morning we fly when they think they are going to be going to school.  Instead of their lunches, we will give them a bag with Disney stuff including these.  It would be so much appreciated by all.

 We also love your license plates, journal, calendar, and Mickey and Minnie in the sunset.  The Magic in the bottle is nice also.

Here is some info. 

First Cruise
Disney Magic  February 6-13, 2010

We are also from Ontario, Canada

DH and DW - Shawn and Mara - Love everything Disney.
DS - Daniel - Likes LEGO and Star Wars
DS - Tyler - Likes LEGO and Pirates    

Thanks  
   Shawn and Mara


----------



## pjpoohbear

Jordak, great choice on the Selena picture!


----------



## mstinson14

milliepie said:


>



Could I please get this one Happy 14th Birthday Megan please?


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

jordak,
Oh my goodness, I stumbled onto this thread and I love the license plates!  I know there are many requests out there but I would so appreciate it if you could make us some images.  We are sailing in April and we're from California.

nurse minnie - Nama (not Nana, but Nama with an 'm')
donald - Papa
purple jasmine - Suzy
jedi mickey - Matt
star wars - Mason
indiana jones - Mason

Thank you!!!


----------



## ~Piglet~

Hi Jordak, I was wondering if I could make a request for a calendar, journal and three license plates please?

We will be sailing on the Wonder, 16th May 2010 - our first cruise, we are from Wirral, United Kingdom

For the plates could we have the following designs:

Donald 2 - Dave
Small Mickey - Alison
Pink Tink - Georgie

Thank you very much, all of you guys are very talented


----------



## jordak

lornak said:


> _Originally Posted by lornak
> Oh wow! You guys are VERY VERY talented! I was directed over here from another board as I am looking for some binder art for a 2011 Med cruise. We are planning this for our 20th anniversary and my sister and her husband will be joining us and celebrating their 15th anniversary. I would like to make a planning binder for my sister and I'm wondering if you might be willing to create some pages/cover I could use? I would love something like the one with the bulletin board with the date circled on the calendar and all the little Disney details on it. I can't figure out how to post the link to it here??? But I found it in your photobucket here (jordak67 / All Albums / disney magnets / Disney blank plates/ pic 27 of 177).
> 
> I also love the open journal---don't know if that could be modified to reflect the Med sailing????
> 
> The sailing is June 18, 2011. It is the 11 night Med cruise. If you could do something to represent this cruise it would be awesome!! Our names are LORNA and KERMIT. My sister and bil are BECKY and BRANT.
> 
> Or, if you have some Med art that you have already done that would be fine as well. I would just like to put together a binder for my sister so we can start planning together!!!_
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> For the bulletin board one maybe it could be the June 2011 calendar with the 18th circled.  The postcard could be changed to "having fun in the Mediterrian" or something like that (but probably spelled correctly!!! )?  And for the to do list maybe it could just be a list of places/ports we are going to visit?  Really, anything else that is the MAGIC or cruise in general would be great!
> 
> For the scrapbook/journal, if you could change the dates and take out Castaway Cay.  I don't know if you have Med type pictures you could use?  If not, the characters are fine.
> 
> I am so excited about this!  Really, anything you can do to reflect a Med sailing is greatly apprecaited!!!


thanks, this helps. I am going to catch up with the other requests then i will do this one.


----------



## jordak

harleys mom said:


> These are great... Can I get the Mickey  star wars licese plate with Scott, and Indiana, and A Tinkerbell with Amy and Indiana..


----------



## jordak

KelsiesMommy said:


> DH will be celebrating his 40th birthday aboard the Wonder Feb 7-11...  fave character is Donald...
> 
> Is there anyone who can make a cool graphic for his 40th?
> 
> Also-  License plates, can someone make the following?
> 
> David-  with Donald  (February 2010)
> Heidi-  with Daisy or Belle (February 2010)
> 
> Thanks so much, you guys are all so talented and I appreciate your efforts!!!!


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Jordak,
> I feel like such an idiot.    I've been spelling my great-niece's name wrong.
> Can you change this to MYA instead?   Whenever you get a chance...


it happens. Easy fix.


----------



## jordak

Firefamily said:


> Wow!  Amazing graphics! I was wondering if you could make some for our first cruise with the kids. It is going to be a surprise for them. We are going to tell them the morning we fly when they think they are going to be going to school.  Instead of their lunches, we will give them a bag with Disney stuff including these.  It would be so much appreciated by all.
> 
> We also love your license plates, journal, calendar, and Mickey and Minnie in the sunset.  The Magic in the bottle is nice also.
> 
> Here is some info.
> 
> First Cruise
> Disney Magic  February 6-13, 2010
> 
> We are also from Ontario, Canada
> 
> DH and DW - Shawn and Mara - Love everything Disney.
> DS - Daniel - Likes LEGO and Star Wars
> DS - Tyler - Likes LEGO and Pirates
> 
> Thanks
> Shawn and Mara


Here you go


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> jordak,
> Oh my goodness, I stumbled onto this thread and I love the license plates!  I know there are many requests out there but I would so appreciate it if you could make us some images.  We are sailing in April and we're from California.
> 
> nurse minnie - Nama (not Nana, but Nama with an 'm')
> donald - Papa
> purple jasmine - Suzy
> jedi mickey - Matt
> star wars - Mason
> indiana jones - Mason
> 
> Thank you!!!



Jordak,
I made a mistake I was 1/2 asleep, is it too late to change the donald to donald 2?
Thank you!


----------



## jordak

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> jordak,
> Oh my goodness, I stumbled onto this thread and I love the license plates!  I know there are many requests out there but I would so appreciate it if you could make us some images.  We are sailing in April and we're from California.
> 
> nurse minnie - Nama (not Nana, but Nama with an 'm')
> donald - Papa
> purple jasmine - Suzy
> jedi mickey - Matt
> star wars - Mason
> indiana jones - Mason
> 
> Thank you!!!



Here you go


----------



## jordak

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> Jordak,
> I made a mistake I was 1/2 asleep, is it too late to change the donald to donald 2?
> Thank you!


i will fix it


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

Jordak,
Thank you so much for your talent and your time!  I really appreciate it.
Suzy


----------



## happypooh

Amazing work here!  I am truly in awe and would so love some of your creations for our trip!
We are travelling on our First Disney Cruise on the Wonder Feb 11-14th 2010 to celebrate my 40th birthday (on the 11th) and Chinese New Year (14th)!
It's the year of the Tiger so something with Tigger and Pooh would be great!
Also would love:
Calendar
Journal
License Plates with names
Minnie and Mickey beach chairs
Message/ship in a bottle
Birthday sign
Chinese New Year sign
Mickey headshapes with names in them

Travelling are:
Mommy - Doctor Minnie (if possible!) - birthday
Daddy - Mickey
Joshua - anything CARS/lightning mcqueen
Jojo - princesses
From Michigan

Thanks for making our trip even more magical!


----------



## jordak

~Piglet~ said:


> Hi Jordak, I was wondering if I could make a request for a calendar, journal and three license plates please?
> 
> We will be sailing on the Wonder, 16th May 2010 - our first cruise, we are from Wirral, United Kingdom
> 
> For the plates could we have the following designs:
> 
> Donald 2 - Dave
> Small Mickey - Alison
> Pink Tink - Georgie
> 
> Thank you very much, all of you guys are very talented


----------



## KelsiesMommy

jordak said:


>



THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Hi Jordak!  I love what you do for everyone on here- beyond the call of duty for sure

Could you please make the following when you have time?  
It's myself (Jessica) , DS (Aidan) and DD (Piper)  - it will be our first cruise and we are from Seattle, WA. We will be on the Wonder on June 18th 2010

Message in Bottle, Journal, Calendar


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## dismommy2

dismommy2 said:


> Wow, LOVE your stuff!!!
> I would love somethings for our cruise....
> 1.  Beach chairs for Family Magnet (Like in post #1852)...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mommy, Daddy, Macy, and Brinley on the chairs...The Gross Family
> (Macy LOVES pink and Brinley is a baby  (Daddy loves to hunt..maybe camo...or Pittsburgh Steelers)
> 
> 2.  Beach chairs for Family Magnet...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mom, Dad, McKenna, Hunter, and Ty ....The Gross Family
> (Hunter, Ty, and Dad all LOVE to hunt...maybe camo or Pittsburgh Steelers for the guys)
> 
> 3.  It's 5:00 somewhere w/ Minnie with a strawberry daiquiri and Grandma Deb as Minnie, Disney Magic
> 
> 4.  March calendar with March 6-10 as the cruise dates
> 
> 5.  Disney Magic letter to invite...can you also add...can't wait to see you again on the Disney Magic..for...
> A.  Macy
> B.  Grandma Deb
> C.  Ty, McKenna, and Hunter
> One for Brinley as well but this will be her first cruise
> 
> I'm new to this so let me know if I need to be more specific...thanks!!
> I was looking all through this thread at the pictures...what are the pocket charts hanging under the fish hooks by the doors...just curious!!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!!



Just wanted to add more description to my requests   Thank you!!!!!


----------



## cg012

milliepie said:


>



Jordak,

This is amazing - I have been looking for hours for something like this.  If you have time, would it be possible to make one with Happy 3rd Birthday Alyson?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## jordak

cg012 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> This is amazing - I have been looking for hours for something like this.  If you have time, would it be possible to make one with Happy 3rd Birthday Alyson?
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


Sorry, this was done by milliepie. She has been gone on her cruise/wdw vacation this past month but i think she should be back soon.


----------



## ~Piglet~

Jordak - a big THANK YOU from across the pond! I wasn't expecting you to do my request so quickly 

I am so pleased, I especially love the calendar - it makes it all seem real somehow!

Thanks again and a Happy New Year to you


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> it happens. Easy fix.




Thank you sooooo much!!!!   I really appreciate it.  Your graphics added so much magic for our 1st time cruisers with us in Oct.  

Dh and I were just reminiscing about tip-toeing around, decorating all the doors, feeling like Santa Claus.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

jordak said:


> You're welcome



You are the bomb!!! thanks so much ).


----------



## jordak

happypooh said:


> Amazing work here!  I am truly in awe and would so love some of your creations for our trip!
> We are travelling on our First Disney Cruise on the Wonder Feb 11-14th 2010 to celebrate my 40th birthday (on the 11th) and Chinese New Year (14th)!
> It's the year of the Tiger so something with Tigger and Pooh would be great!
> Also would love:
> Calendar
> Journal
> License Plates with names
> Minnie and Mickey beach chairs
> Message/ship in a bottle
> Birthday sign
> Chinese New Year sign
> Mickey headshapes with names in them
> 
> Travelling are:
> Mommy - Doctor Minnie (if possible!) - birthday
> Daddy - Mickey
> Joshua - anything CARS/lightning mcqueen
> Jojo - princesses
> From Michigan
> 
> Thanks for making our trip even more magical!


Sorry about the wait. Which Minnie and Mickey beach chairs design did you want? Here is what i have so far.


----------



## disnemimi

Hi Jordak,
This might be late notice, but would it be possible to print some license plates for our family's 1st cruise?  We go on the Wonder Feb. 7-11, 2010 and we are in 3 rooms:
Randy....Mickey Mouse
Cassie...Tinkerbell
Keegan..Sorcerer Mickey
Connor..Pirate Mickey
Caiden..Jedi Mickey
Matt.....Star Wars
Stephanie Minnie Mouse
Sophie.. Fairies
Eli........Jedi Mickey
Lucy.....Princesses
Guy......Sorcerer Mickey
Karen....Snow White
I really appreciate your help and know all the grandkids will be so excited (me too!)
Disnemimi (Karen)


----------



## jordak

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Hi Jordak!  I love what you do for everyone on here- beyond the call of duty for sure
> 
> Could you please make the following when you have time?
> It's myself (Jessica) , DS (Aidan) and DD (Piper)  - it will be our first cruise and we are from Seattle, WA. We will be on the Wonder on June 18th 2010
> 
> Message in Bottle, Journal, Calendar
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



Here you go. Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## ashbradnmom

Hi there I love your disigns!! 

I am having problems here. I thought I requested some disigns but can not find my request now. If this is a second request please forgive me. 

I am interested in your bottle disign as well as the scrapbook disign. 
This will be our first cruise. We are on the Wonder January 14-17, 2010. 
For the Clark family Aaron, Jennifer, Ashlynn and Braden. 

Thank so much!!


----------



## jordak

ashbradnmom said:


> Hi there I love your disigns!!
> 
> I am having problems here. I thought I requested some disigns but can not find my request now. If this is a second request please forgive me.
> 
> I am interested in your bottle disign as well as the scrapbook disign.
> This will be our first cruise. We are on the Wonder January 14-17, 2010.
> For the Clark family Aaron, Jennifer, Ashlynn and Braden.
> 
> Thank so much!!


I didn't see the request the first time but will add you to my to do list. Will try to get them done for you by tonight.


----------



## sandrasal333

I am leaving in a week and I would like to make some magnets but I can not do it.. can someone do that for me!! please let me know what I need to do.. this is my first cruise!!! thanks


----------



## jordak

disnemimi said:


> Hi Jordak,
> This might be late notice, but would it be possible to print some license plates for our family's 1st cruise?  We go on the Wonder Feb. 7-11, 2010 and we are in 3 rooms:
> Randy....Mickey Mouse
> Cassie...Tinkerbell
> Keegan..Sorcerer Mickey
> Connor..Pirate Mickey
> Caiden..Jedi Mickey
> Matt.....Star Wars
> Stephanie Minnie Mouse
> Sophie.. Fairies
> Eli........Jedi Mickey
> Lucy.....Princesses
> Guy......Sorcerer Mickey
> Karen....Snow White
> I really appreciate your help and know all the grandkids will be so excited (me too!)
> Disnemimi (Karen)


Here you go. Just click on them to enlarge them.


----------



## jordak

ashbradnmom said:


> Hi there I love your disigns!!
> 
> I am having problems here. I thought I requested some disigns but can not find my request now. If this is a second request please forgive me.
> 
> I am interested in your bottle disign as well as the scrapbook disign.
> This will be our first cruise. We are on the Wonder January 14-17, 2010.
> For the Clark family Aaron, Jennifer, Ashlynn and Braden.
> 
> Thank so much!!


Here you go


----------



## HallsofVA

Jordak - I sent you an email to see if you can help me with my Phineas & Ferb design again.  Just wanted to let you know!

I just realized I've very short of graphics for my cruise the upcoming weekend.  Any chance I can get the stamp design of the Wonder with The Hall Family, Jan 10-14, 2010?  Would greatly appreciate it if it's possible.  Thanks!


----------



## dismommy2

Hi Jordak,
I just wanted to make sure I'm on your list, too!!!
Thanks again!!!!


Originally Posted by dismommy2  
Wow, LOVE your stuff!!!
I would love somethings for our cruise....
1. Beach chairs for Family Magnet (Like in post #1852)...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mommy, Daddy, Macy, and Brinley on the chairs...The Gross Family
(Macy LOVES pink and Brinley is a baby  (Daddy loves to hunt..maybe camo...or Pittsburgh Steelers)

2. Beach chairs for Family Magnet...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mom, Dad, McKenna, Hunter, and Ty ....The Gross Family
(Hunter, Ty, and Dad all LOVE to hunt...maybe camo or Pittsburgh Steelers for the guys)

3. It's 5:00 somewhere w/ Minnie with a strawberry daiquiri and Grandma Deb as Minnie, Disney Magic

4. March calendar with March 6-10 as the cruise dates

5. Disney Magic letter to invite...can you also add...can't wait to see you again on the Disney Magic..for...
A. Macy
B. Grandma Deb
C. Ty, McKenna, and Hunter
One for Brinley as well but this will be her first cruise

I'm new to this so let me know if I need to be more specific...thanks!!
I was looking all through this thread at the pictures...what are the pocket charts hanging under the fish hooks by the doors...just curious!!

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Jordak - I sent you an email to see if you can help me with my Phineas & Ferb design again.  Just wanted to let you know!
> 
> I just realized I've very short of graphics for my cruise the upcoming weekend.  Any chance I can get the stamp design of the Wonder with The Hall Family, Jan 10-14, 2010?  Would greatly appreciate it if it's possible.  Thanks!



I got it and just sent it back. If you don't get it, let me know and i will resend it.


----------



## jordak

dismommy2 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I just wanted to make sure I'm on your list, too!!!
> Thanks again!!!!
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by dismommy2
> Wow, LOVE your stuff!!!
> I would love somethings for our cruise....
> 1. Beach chairs for Family Magnet (Like in post #1852)...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mommy, Daddy, Macy, and Brinley on the chairs...The Gross Family
> (Macy LOVES pink and Brinley is a baby  (Daddy loves to hunt..maybe camo...or Pittsburgh Steelers)
> 
> 2. Beach chairs for Family Magnet...Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th with Mom, Dad, McKenna, Hunter, and Ty ....The Gross Family
> (Hunter, Ty, and Dad all LOVE to hunt...maybe camo or Pittsburgh Steelers for the guys)
> 
> 3. It's 5:00 somewhere w/ Minnie with a strawberry daiquiri and Grandma Deb as Minnie, Disney Magic
> 
> 4. March calendar with March 6-10 as the cruise dates
> 
> 5. Disney Magic letter to invite...can you also add...can't wait to see you again on the Disney Magic..for...
> A. Macy
> B. Grandma Deb
> C. Ty, McKenna, and Hunter
> One for Brinley as well but this will be her first cruise
> 
> I'm new to this so let me know if I need to be more specific...thanks!!
> I was looking all through this thread at the pictures...what are the pocket charts hanging under the fish hooks by the doors...just curious!!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!!


sorry, i missed this one. I can handle the calendar, but the others are done by Milliepie and tjbaggott.


----------



## mousecruzer

This is such an awesome thread!  Jordak and others (long thread)!  I JUST found this thread trying to find something for our door.  We sail on the Magic on Jan 30th - Feb 6th on an Eastern Carribean trip.  This is our second trip as a family, but this time we are taking my mother.  Trying to hit the ADULT areas this time!   Could I please request a calendar door print, or scrapbook print.  The one with the calendar and cast picture is spectacular!  
The Mickey and Minnie on the beach with drinks is so cute too!
Traveling with me is hubby Jim, me Raeanne, Grandma Jean, daughter Allison, and Daughter Mallory.  The Waara family.

Thank you for sharing!  It truly makes a more MAGICAL cruise when you can find your door in a long row that all look the same in white!


----------



## 1drifter

Jordak,
I love your work! Could I request one of the postage stamp designs for the Magic, Eastern Caribbean, March 13-20, 2010, The Leigh Family? Thanks so much!


----------



## fluvannaj

dismommy2 said:


> I'm new to this so let me know if I need to be more specific...thanks!!
> I was looking all through this thread at the pictures...what are the pocket charts hanging under the fish hooks by the doors...just curious!!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!!



Those are called "Fish Extenders."  It is a sort of DIS gift exchange.  You sign up to participate on your individual cruise board (look for Disney Cruise Meets at top of main Disney Cruise board to find your individual cruise).   Here is where you can get more info on Fish Extenders (or FE's) and the type of gifts some people make for them.

For Fish Extenders see:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607

For homemade FE gifts:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1980639

Fluvanna


----------



## ashbradnmom

Jordak,
Thank you so much for doing those disigns for me!! they are great! I am not sure my post went thru the first time. But thank you for your time. 

I did just find 2 more disigns that I love and would like to request if  you have time. 
The calendar page and the stamp. We are going to be on the Wonder January 14-17, 2010. 
Clark family: Aaron, Jennifer, Ashlynn and Braden

Would you be willing to post the stamp without a name on it??

Thank you again!!


----------



## sally1

Love your designs.  Would like to get the mickey stamp design #759  Disney Magic Western Caribbean  Jan. 23-30 2010.  and at the bottom please add the names  Ed and Maureen


Thank you


----------



## dismommy2

jordak said:


> sorry, i missed this one. I can handle the calendar, but the others are done by Milliepie and tjbaggott.



1. This may seem like a silly question...how do I get in touch with Milliepie and tjgbaggot.  I thought I saw all of these on this thread...sorry, I'm confused.  

Ok, also I would like to add to my request from you 
2. Our calendar to say Mommy, Daddy, Macy, and Brinley from Frisco, Texas
Disney Magic on March 6-13th, 2010

3. Can we also get a Journal and The Magic in the bottle with matching information as above.  Thank you.

4. One more calendar for Grandma Deb from York, Pennsylvania for the Disney Magic from March 6-13, 2010

5.  Also, the Minnie Magnet...It's 5:00 somewhere..
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Its5OClockSomwhere.jpg
with a glass of red wine and Grandma Deb Disney Magic 2010 on it.

Thanks!


----------



## love2disneycruise

On our last cruise (January 2009), we received a very cute magnet as part of out fish extender.  Its a green Mickey head, with our cabin number, "Cruising the Magnet", my family member's names, a cute cartoon family picture, and the date we were sailing all on the head.  Is there anyone that has a link to create these?  I'd really like to make them for my extended family for our cruise on January 30th.


----------



## jordak

mousecruzer said:


> This is such an awesome thread!  Jordak and others (long thread)!  I JUST found this thread trying to find something for our door.  We sail on the Magic on Jan 30th - Feb 6th on an Eastern Carribean trip.  This is our second trip as a family, but this time we are taking my mother.  Trying to hit the ADULT areas this time!   Could I please request a calendar door print, or scrapbook print.  The one with the calendar and cast picture is spectacular!
> The Mickey and Minnie on the beach with drinks is so cute too!
> Traveling with me is hubby Jim, me Raeanne, Grandma Jean, daughter Allison, and Daughter Mallory.  The Waara family.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!  It truly makes a more MAGICAL cruise when you can find your door in a long row that all look the same in white!


Here you go. I know what you mean about the doors. I never worried about room numbers because of our magnets.


----------



## jordak

1drifter said:


> Jordak,
> I love your work! Could I request one of the postage stamp designs for the Magic, Eastern Caribbean, March 13-20, 2010, The Leigh Family? Thanks so much!



You're welcome


----------



## jordak

ashbradnmom said:


> Jordak,
> Thank you so much for doing those disigns for me!! they are great! I am not sure my post went thru the first time. But thank you for your time.
> 
> I did just find 2 more disigns that I love and would like to request if  you have time.
> The calendar page and the stamp. We are going to be on the Wonder January 14-17, 2010.
> Clark family: Aaron, Jennifer, Ashlynn and Braden
> 
> Would you be willing to post the stamp without a name on it??
> 
> Thank you again!!


Sure, no problem


----------



## belle1627

First, thank you very much for sharing your creativity with your fellow dis-ers, I know I really appreciate it.
Second, if you have time can I make a few requests:

1.  Mickey and Minnie on beach with mini-mickey and minnie playing with a ball, The MacGregor Family

2.  Minnie Mouse in chair looking at ship on beach with strawberry Daquari
"Retirement Disney Style"
April 10-24th 2010
Disney Magic
Nanna

3.  Bulletin Board Calendar

EB Transatlantic Cruise
The MacGregor Family, Gina, Alec, Jacob and Jenna
April 10-24, 2010

Could you add these on the calendar.
April 11 - Castaway Cay
April 18  - Madeira, Portugal
April 20 - Cadiz, Spain
April 21 - Gilbraltar, UK
April 23 - Barcelona, Spain


4. Same bulletin board as above but for my mom.
Carol
My 1st Cruise

Thank you so very much
Gina


----------



## jordak

sally1 said:


> Love your designs.  Would like to get the mickey stamp design #759  Disney Magic Western Caribbean  Jan. 23-30 2010.  and at the bottom please add the names  Ed and Maureen
> 
> 
> Thank you


You're welcome. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## 1drifter

Hi Jordak!
Thanks so much! I never expected such a quick reply!! The stamp is wonderful! We are going on a large family cruise & I just asked my daughter-in-law's mother who she would like on her door. Mickey it is. And this is the perfect one. Blessings to you.


----------



## jordak

dismommy2 said:


> 1. This may seem like a silly question...how do I get in touch with Milliepie and tjgbaggot.  I thought I saw all of these on this thread...sorry, I'm confused.
> 
> Ok, also I would like to add to my request from you
> 2. Our calendar to say Mommy, Daddy, Macy, and Brinley from Frisco, Texas
> Disney Magic on March 6-13th, 2010
> 
> 3. Can we also get a Journal and The Magic in the bottle with matching information as above.  Thank you.
> 
> 4. One more calendar for Grandma Deb from York, Pennsylvania for the Disney Magic from March 6-13, 2010
> 
> 5.  Also, the Minnie Magnet...It's 5:00 somewhere..
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Its5OClockSomwhere.jpg
> with a glass of red wine and Grandma Deb Disney Magic 2010 on it.
> 
> Thanks!


Just post your request here and they will see it. Millie has been on vacation but should be back soon. tjbaggott is on a every couple of days and does a bunch of requests all at once.


----------



## jordak

belle1627 said:


> First, thank you very much for sharing your creativity with your fellow dis-ers, I know I really appreciate it.
> Second, if you have time can I make a few requests:
> 
> 1.  Mickey and Minnie on beach with mini-mickey and minnie playing with a ball, The MacGregor Family
> 
> 2.  Minnie Mouse in chair looking at ship on beach with strawberry Daquari
> "Retirement Disney Style"
> April 10-24th 2010
> Disney Magic
> Nanna
> 
> 3.  Bulletin Board Calendar
> 
> EB Transatlantic Cruise
> The MacGregor Family, Gina, Alec, Jacob and Jenna
> April 10-24, 2010
> 
> Could you add these on the calendar.
> April 11 - Castaway Cay
> April 18  - Madeira, Portugal
> April 20 - Cadiz, Spain
> April 21 - Gilbraltar, UK
> April 23 - Barcelona, Spain
> 
> 
> 4. Same bulletin board as above but for my mom.
> Carol
> My 1st Cruise
> 
> Thank you so very much
> Gina



Sure, here you go


----------



## belle1627

Wow you are crazy FAST.  You rock!

THANK you, thank you, thank you.  I love it!!

Quick question and really no biggie if you can't, but could you put Nanna in the sand on the minnie pic?

Thanks again, I'm going to print them and display them proudly on my door.

Gina


----------



## belle1627

computer malfunction, sorry


----------



## belle1627

oops


----------



## belle1627

delete


----------



## belle1627

delete


----------



## jordak

belle1627 said:


> Wow you are crazy FAST.  You rock!
> 
> THANK you, thank you, thank you.  I love it!!
> 
> Quick question and really no biggie if you can't, but could you put Nanna in the sand on the minnie pic?
> 
> Thanks again, I'm going to print them and display them proudly on my door.
> 
> Gina


sure, np


----------



## luvalldisney

Jordak....you do such awesome work....is it possible to get the following door signs:
license plates:
grumpy---Jack from Florida
pinochio---Alice from Florida
donald---El from Florida
Cinderella--Chelle from Florida

Also if you could do the following of Minnie in the chair looking at the DCL cruise ship:
Minnie with margareita, headphones and mickey bar--- in sand name Chelle and quote underneath:  Its 5 oclock somewhere
Minnie with pina colada, and mickey bar---in sand name El and quote underneath:  Retirement Disney Style

Thanks for all of your hard work, and your time.  You help to make our cuises WONDERful!!!!


----------



## disnemimi

jordak said:


> Here you go. Just click on them to enlarge them.


Jordak....thank you so much for the awesome license plates.  They are just perfect.  You are such a generous person to do all this work for us and just want you to know we all appreciate it very much.
Karen


----------



## bullsmom7

I have been trying to put my own touches on some designs, but I need help. I don't have anything specific in mind. Any ideas?

THANK YOU!!! 

The Ratican Family
5th Birthday Celebration
February 13-20
Disney Magic

Annamarie (turning 5 on the 16th) Love Princesses
Molly (1) Loves Dumbo and Mickey/Minnie


----------



## dismommy2

jordak said:


> Just post your request here and they will see it. Millie has been on vacation but should be back soon. tjbaggott is on a every couple of days and does a bunch of requests all at once.




Wow, you are quick...ok one more thing I want to fix and that is it I promise I want be a pain anymore...
Can I get our calendar, journal, and magic bottle page to say, 
The Gross Family
Whitney, Travis, Macy, and Brinley
(Just basically adding The Gross Family to the top of what you just did)
Thank you!!!!


----------



## MickeyMom:)

Hi there everyone.....We just booked our first ever DC on the Magic for 02/06/10. Needless to say I am in such a frazzeled state. SO much to do and plan and such short time to do it.....I would LOVE to decorate our door, as we always decorate our windows at DW. Who can help me out here with different magnets to put on.......Please any help would be greatly appreciated. I see that there are templates that are pretty much the same that are just altered by the name...Who does the name changes and so on....Sorry for all the confusion I am just really trying to nail down all the things I know would make it a memorable cruise for my babies....Thanks!


----------



## pjtm

OHMYGOSH! I love the ship in the bottle graphic! Is there one by itself for the Wonder? I think those would be the cutest tshirts on the day we board!!


----------



## jordak

dismommy2 said:


> Wow, you are quick...ok one more thing I want to fix and that is it I promise I want be a pain anymore...
> Can I get our calendar, journal, and magic bottle page to say,
> The Gross Family
> Whitney, Travis, Macy, and Brinley
> (Just basically adding The Gross Family to the top of what you just did)
> Thank you!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

MickeyMom:) said:


> Hi there everyone.....We just booked our first ever DC on the Magic for 02/06/10. Needless to say I am in such a frazzeled state. SO much to do and plan and such short time to do it.....I would LOVE to decorate our door, as we always decorate our windows at DW. Who can help me out here with different magnets to put on.......Please any help would be greatly appreciated. I see that there are templates that are pretty much the same that are just altered by the name...Who does the name changes and so on....Sorry for all the confusion I am just really trying to nail down all the things I know would make it a memorable cruise for my babies....Thanks!



Just look through the graphics on this board or in our photobucket albums (located in the bottom of each of our posts).  Then post a request either here on the board or via pm to the person who created the graphic.  I find it easier to read posts of requests that are addressed to me, especially when the board moves so fast.  If I'm in a hurry, I tend to just scan over posts looking for my name in a request.  

The disigners here are Milliepie (was on vacation but we should see her any day now back on this board), tjbaggott (myself) and Jordak, and a few others. (sorry can't think of names right now).

Congratulations on booking your First cruise!  It's coming up soon too!


----------



## milliepie

happypooh said:


> Amazing work here!  I am truly in awe and would so love some of your creations for our trip!
> We are travelling on our First Disney Cruise on the Wonder Feb 11-14th 2010 to celebrate my 40th birthday (on the 11th) and Chinese New Year (14th)!
> It's the year of the Tiger so something with Tigger and Pooh would be great!
> Also would love:
> Calendar
> Journal
> License Plates with names
> Minnie and Mickey beach chairs
> Message/ship in a bottle
> Birthday sign
> Chinese New Year sign
> Mickey headshapes with names in them
> 
> Travelling are:
> Mommy - Doctor Minnie (if possible!) - birthday
> Daddy - Mickey
> Joshua - anything CARS/lightning mcqueen
> Jojo - princesses
> From Michigan
> 
> Thanks for making our trip even more magical!



Yay, I'm back!  I'm working on catching up on my other thread, but thought I'd post a few I did for you.  Click on the pic and it will take you to my 4 shared.  You can download them full size from there.


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> Jordak....you do such awesome work....is it possible to get the following door signs:
> license plates:
> grumpy---Jack from Florida
> pinochio---Alice from Florida
> donald---El from Florida
> Cinderella--Chelle from Florida
> 
> Also if you could do the following of Minnie in the chair looking at the DCL cruise ship:
> Minnie with margareita, headphones and mickey bar--- in sand name Chelle and quote underneath:  Its 5 oclock somewhere
> Minnie with pina colada, and mickey bar---in sand name El and quote underneath:  Retirement Disney Style
> 
> Thanks for all of your hard work, and your time.  You help to make our cuises WONDERful!!!!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Yay, I'm back!  I'm working on catching up on my other thread, but thought I'd post a few I did for you.  Click on the pic and it will take you to my 4 shared.  You can download them full size from there.



Welcome back!


----------



## jordak

pjtm said:


> OHMYGOSH! I love the ship in the bottle graphic! Is there one by itself for the Wonder? I think those would be the cutest tshirts on the day we board!!


Just the bottle and stand? I can do that but would need to know the color of the shirt so i get the transparency right.


----------



## tjbaggott

Millipie, WELCOME BACK!  WOW, you have NO IDEA how good it is to see you back here!   Glad too to hear your vacation was Awesome!​


----------



## tjbaggott

For dismommy2, on the thumbnail sized photos, just click on it to enlarge, then click again to get full sized:






[/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

Thanks guys!  I did have a fabulous time!  

During my break I had a chance to make a few new things.  I'll post them later, but I wanted to share some new 2010 year DISigns I came up with yesterday.  I have a few more in my 4shared.  Hope you like them!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Thanks guys!  I did have a fabulous time!
> 
> During my break I had a chance to make a few new things.  I'll post them later, but I wanted to share some new 2010 year DISigns I came up with yesterday.  I have a few more in my 4shared.  Hope you like them!


These are awesome! Anxious to see what else you came up with.


----------



## mommy2chloentori

Also would love:
Calendar
Journal
License Plates with names
Minnie and Mickey beach chairs
Message/ship in a bottle
Mickey headshapes with names in them
Something with Football theme since we will be on the boat for Superbowl

Travelling are:
Carrie (Mommy) - Minnie
Tony (Daddy) - Donald
Chloe (DD3) - Princess
Tori (DD1) - Disney Babies
From Florida

Traveling the Magic 
Feb 6-13, 2010

Thank you guys so much, I am off to get magnetic paper


----------



## MiknMinMouse

milliepie said:


> Thanks guys!  I did have a fabulous time!
> 
> During my break I had a chance to make a few new things.  I'll post them later, but I wanted to share some new 2010 year DISigns I came up with yesterday.  I have a few more in my 4shared.  Hope you like them!
> 
> [
> Those are soo cool.  Do you mind if we use them in personal stuff?


----------



## MiknMinMouse

MickeyMom:) said:


> Hi there everyone.....We just booked our first ever DC on the Magic for 02/06/10. Needless to say I am in such a frazzeled state. SO much to do and plan and such short time to do it.....I would LOVE to decorate our door, as we always decorate our windows at DW. Who can help me out here with different magnets to put on.......Please any help would be greatly appreciated. I see that there are templates that are pretty much the same that are just altered by the name...Who does the name changes and so on....Sorry for all the confusion I am just really trying to nail down all the things I know would make it a memorable cruise for my babies....Thanks!



If you see something you like, you can describe it and note how you would like it customized.  The fab designers on these boards know what belongs to who and they will typically post your requests on here.  They are amazing.  Also, if you want to play with some things yourself, you can search for free graphics on the web and play around with some designs.   You'll be surprised at how addicting it can get


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Jordak,

I forgot to request the calendar for the Dail Family - Magic October 23, 2010.  This time I'll have two doors to fill - ohhhh happy dance )))


----------



## milliepie

MiknMinMouse said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!  I did have a fabulous time!
> 
> During my break I had a chance to make a few new things.  I'll post them later, but I wanted to share some new 2010 year DISigns I came up with yesterday.  I have a few more in my 4shared.  Hope you like them!
> 
> [
> Those are soo cool.  Do you mind if we use them in personal stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely more than welcome to use them.
Click to expand...


----------



## MommaMouse411

jordak..

I was looking at an old thread..do you stil have the graphic with minnie and mickey sitting on a chair on the beach adn watching the kids play? If so I would love one with two boys..one baby boy (8months old during the trip) and one who is 2 1/2 (at time of the trip)


----------



## jordak

mommy2chloentori said:


> Also would love:
> Calendar
> Journal
> License Plates with names
> Minnie and Mickey beach chairs
> Message/ship in a bottle
> Mickey headshapes with names in them
> Something with Football theme since we will be on the boat for Superbowl
> 
> Travelling are:
> Carrie (Mommy) - Minnie
> Tony (Daddy) - Donald
> Chloe (DD3) - Princess
> Tori (DD1) - Disney Babies
> From Florida
> 
> Traveling the Magic
> Feb 6-13, 2010
> 
> Thank you guys so much, I am off to get magnetic paper


Here you go


----------



## jordak

MommaMouse411 said:


> jordak..
> 
> I was looking at an old thread..do you stil have the graphic with minnie and mickey sitting on a chair on the beach adn watching the kids play? If so I would love one with two boys..one baby boy (8months old during the trip) and one who is 2 1/2 (at time of the trip)



Yes i do. Will get you one made.


----------



## pjtm

Millipie - do you do names w/ the pirate things like in your siggy - where you have the words Disney? I think our names would look so cute on the shirts I am attempting.

Welcome back! And thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## tigger0215

Hi! 

My mom and I will be on the Wonder Jan 28-31, 2010  

It is somewhat of a celebration cruise- I've been accepted to participate in the Disney College Program at WDW (Starting Feb 1, 2010).. so what other way to celebrate than take a Disney Cruise! 

Could someone create something for us? It would be much appreciated! 

Names: Julie (me) and Cheryl (my mom)
I like cinderella, my mom likes Mickey 

Thanks in advance! 

Julie


----------



## pjtm

jordak said:


> Just the bottle and stand? I can do that but would need to know the color of the shirt so i get the transparency right.




Thanks for the super quick reply!

I was thinking it would be so cute to have the ship in the bottle w/ the stand on the shirts for boarding day. I think we will do navy shirts. We are sailing on the Wonder.

With all the cute new things posted, I am going to have to change shirts every three hours! Is it wrong to make my kids eat chocolate ice cream so they are dirty and need to go change?! LOLOLOL!


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I forgot to request the calendar for the Dail Family - Magic October 23, 2010.  This time I'll have two doors to fill - ohhhh happy dance )))


----------



## Dream426

Hey Millie,

I was wondering if you had a regular Stitch Mickey Head to write Christine with the year 2010 in it.  If you don't have a regular one then I found this on your shared link that you can use:

http://www.4shared.com/file/127806871/bb71a7f8/PirateStitchMH.html

Also can I get this design with the name Christine:

http://www.4shared.com/file/128062597/de702c63/Angel.html

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

MommaMouse411 said:


> jordak..
> 
> I was looking at an old thread..do you stil have the graphic with minnie and mickey sitting on a chair on the beach adn watching the kids play? If so I would love one with two boys..one baby boy (8months old during the trip) and one who is 2 1/2 (at time of the trip)


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Hi Milliepie,

Love the minne and mickey ears dress 

Could I get a Minnie with Tori on it and Mickey's with Josh and Sammy??  

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

pjtm said:


> Thanks for the super quick reply!
> 
> I was thinking it would be so cute to have the ship in the bottle w/ the stand on the shirts for boarding day. I think we will do navy shirts. We are sailing on the Wonder.
> 
> With all the cute new things posted, I am going to have to change shirts every three hours! Is it wrong to make my kids eat chocolate ice cream so they are dirty and need to go change?! LOLOLOL!


Here you go. The blue kind of hides the water, but still looks ok i think.


----------



## mommy2chloentori

jordak said:


> Here you go




Thank You SOO SOOO SOOO MUCH! They are Amazing!! THANKS!


----------



## AimeeJ

Jordak,

Can you please do this with Happy Birthday Joe?  It is a suprise for a DIS member.  Thanks so much.


----------



## luvalldisney

Jordak....as usual you and your fellow DISeigners are awesome.  THANK YOU so much for my license plates and other door signs.  Is it possible to remove the Jan from my license plates?  I would love to use them on future cruises too.  If that is difficult, don't worry as I would reuse them anyway!!! Thanks again for making our cruise WONDERful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> Here you go. The blue kind of hides the water, but still looks ok i think.



Could I get this with "Dream" on it?  We re booked on board for a double dip!


----------



## jordak

AimeeJ said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can you please do this with Happy Birthday Joe?  It is a suprise for a DIS member.  Thanks so much.


sure


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Looking for a Hershey Bar wrapper for our Disney Cruise on the Wonder, January 17 - 21, 2010.  Would like to include some kind of wording which says "Thanks for helping to Welcome Home our Soldier"  Doesn't necessarily have to say that exact phrase, but something along those lines.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## disnemimi

Hi, now that Jordak has made my license plates I am looking for inkjet magnetic paper.  I find it on-line, but I was wondering if anyone has found it in their local stores (ie. office Max, etc.)?
Thanks for any help. 
Disnemimi


----------



## Raven9 Studios

thanks


----------



## cccory

jordak said:


>



Could I get this with the Cory Family?  We are on the Wonder, March 14th, 2010.  And if you can change the "To Do" list could you replace #3 with Family Time?  

Thank you SO much!


----------



## Raven9 Studios

awesome!


----------



## milliepie

cg012 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> This is amazing - I have been looking for hours for something like this.  If you have time, would it be possible to make one with Happy 3rd Birthday Alyson?
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## milliepie

pjtm said:


> Millipie - do you do names w/ the pirate things like in your siggy - where you have the words Disney? I think our names would look so cute on the shirts I am attempting.
> 
> Welcome back! And thanks for all of your hard work!



Sorry, no I don't have the whole alphabet.  The Disney logos I did are re-creations from a shirt I saw.  Maybe some day I will have the time to do the whole alphabet.


----------



## milliepie

Dream426 said:


> Hey Millie,
> 
> I was wondering if you had a regular Stitch Mickey Head to write Christine with the year 2010 in it.  If you don't have a regular one then I found this on your shared link that you can use:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/127806871/bb71a7f8/PirateStitchMH.html
> 
> Also can I get this design with the name Christine:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/128062597/de702c63/Angel.html
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Here is this one for now.


----------



## milliepie

MiknMinMouse said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Love the minne and mickey ears dress
> 
> Could I get a Minnie with Tori on it and Mickey's with Josh and Sammy??
> 
> Thanks so much!



Sure!


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> Could I please get this one Happy 14th Birthday Megan please?



As you wish.


----------



## MommaMouse411

jordak thank you! its so cute...I'm making this one a full 8 1/2 x 11 magnet!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Could I get this with "Dream" on it?  We re booked on board for a double dip!


Changed the background color so you can see the water. If you want a different color let me know.


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> Jordak....as usual you and your fellow DISeigners are awesome.  THANK YOU so much for my license plates and other door signs.  Is it possible to remove the Jan from my license plates?  I would love to use them on future cruises too.  If that is difficult, don't worry as I would reuse them anyway!!! Thanks again for making our cruise WONDERful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not a problem


----------



## jordak

cccory said:


> Could I get this with the Cory Family?  We are on the Wonder, March 14th, 2010.  And if you can change the "To Do" list could you replace #3 with Family Time?
> 
> Thank you SO much!


you're welcome


----------



## Dream426

milliepie said:


> Here is this one for now.



Thank you so much!!  This is perfect!!


----------



## luvalldisney

Jordak......Thank you so much for the changes that you made to my license plates.  My family will love them, I am sure. You guys are AWESOME, and because of you my cruise door will not be naked!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> Changed the background color so you can see the water. If you want a different color let me know.



Thank you!


----------



## DisneyCP08

Milliepie could I also get these two designs? Minnie w/ Katie, Clara, and Brittanie. Mickey w/ Jon, Paul, and PJ.  





milliepie said:


> Sure!


----------



## jax1623

Hi,

I am wondering where I might be able to find some journal pages?  I thought I some some a while back, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## happypooh

jordak said:


> Sorry about the wait. Which Minnie and Mickey beach chairs design did you want? Here is what i have so far.



Wow Jordak!  Thank you so much!  In the words of Ni Hao Kai Lan - you make my heart feel super happy!  
I would love the Minnie and Mickey beach chairs scene with them watching a Mickey boy (5y) and Minnie little girl (2.5y) if possible!
Could I also have the plates without the February in the corner?  I'd love to re-use these for our scrapbooks!  
Thank you so much again!


----------



## happypooh

milliepie said:


> Yay, I'm back!  I'm working on catching up on my other thread, but thought I'd post a few I did for you.  Click on the pic and it will take you to my 4 shared.  You can download them full size from there.



Thank you so much Milliepie!  These are so special!
If possible is there a way to remove the yin/yang from Tigger and replace with Happy Chinese New Year 2010?  I can't wait to get all these printed out!


----------



## milliepie

I can't find it, but I know I saw a request for a super bowl mickey head?  I think.    Anyways.. Here is one I made for you.


----------



## jandj524

Hello Milliepie...

Is there anyway you can make a Princess Mickey Head with the name Jessica (same design as what was done with the name Jojo)?  

My daughter would love it.

Thank you in advance...Jeannine


----------



## mommy2chloentori

milliepie said:


> I can't find it, but I know I saw a request for a super bowl mickey head?  I think.    Anyways.. Here is one I made for you.



That was for me thanks so much!!


----------



## JKSWonder

Here is a strange request, but I thought I would give it a shot:

My son Michael (will be 4 when we cruise on 10/30/10) is obsessed with The Wonder Pets.  He carries his Linney (the Guinea pig one) wherever we go.  He is also obsessed with Clifford, the Big Red Dog, who gets carried also (though not as often as Linney).

Anyone have any graphics featuring either of these characters?  Would be happy with a license plate or Mickey ears.  Or even just a link to the graphics themselves so I can try and make something up on my own.

Thanks for any ideas/assistance!  Jane


----------



## tjbaggott

JKSWonder said:


> Here is a strange request, but I thought I would give it a shot:
> 
> My son Michael (will be 4 when we cruise on 10/30/10) is obsessed with The Wonder Pets.  He carries his Linney (the Guinea pig one) wherever we go.  He is also obsessed with Clifford, the Big Red Dog, who gets carried also (though not as often as Linney).
> 
> Anyone have any graphics featuring either of these characters?  Would be happy with a license plate or Mickey ears.  Or even just a link to the graphics themselves so I can try and make something up on my own.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas/assistance!  Jane




I have a few ideas, I will work on them this afternoon and post them here when finished!  Few questions though.  Did you want his name on the graphic, and is it his birthday while on board?  (thought it's possible when you said he will be 4 on the cruise)


----------



## JKSWonder

tjbaggott said:


> I have a few ideas, I will work on them this afternoon and post them here when finished!  Few questions though.  Did you want his name on the graphic, and is it his birthday while on board?  (thought it's possible when you said he will be 4 on the cruise)



Thanks!  Including his name on the graphic would be great.  And no, it's not his birthday on the cruise.  I was just mentioning his age to put his Wonder Pets obsession into age perspective!


----------



## tjbaggott

Here you go, let me know if like, and if you'd like any changes to the wording.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## JKSWonder

These are wonderful!  Thanks so much. 

Can't wait to show them to the little man.  Of course, I'm still keeping the cruise a secret from the kids so it's going to have to wait!


----------



## jordak

happypooh said:


> Wow Jordak!  Thank you so much!  In the words of Ni Hao Kai Lan - you make my heart feel super happy!
> I would love the Minnie and Mickey beach chairs scene with them watching a Mickey boy (5y) and Minnie little girl (2.5y) if possible!
> Could I also have the plates without the February in the corner?  I'd love to re-use these for our scrapbooks!
> Thank you so much again!


sure, no problem


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's one with the WHOLE clifford.






[/IMG]


----------



## grlzmom

Would love license plate graphics for my kids for our upcoming cruise!

If possible, Florida license plate with:

Nick  - Jedi Mickey
Bella  - Tinkerbell
Chloe  - Pocohontas
Emily  - Stitch
Kelsey -  Minnie Cheerleader
Kayti - Nurse Minnie

Also wondering if anyone has a Mickey head with flag in it. I am looking for Spain, Italy, UK, Portugal flags inside of mickey heads 

Thanks if anyone can help me.


----------



## gomagic

Hi Jordak
Could I possibly get the following: message/ship in bottle, journal, calendar.
Our names are Karla & Tricia and we are on the Magic April 3, 2010.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

grlzmom said:


> Would love license plate graphics for my kids for our upcoming cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> Also wondering if anyone has a Mickey head with flag in it. I am looking for Spain, Italy, UK, Portugal flags inside of mickey heads
> 
> Thanks if anyone can help me.





jax1623 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering where I might be able to find some journal pages?  I thought I some some a while back, any help would be greatly appreciated.



I have journal pages and flag mickey heads in my 4shared files.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/19875963/706b3620/Journal_Pages.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/19125758/29e54fd9/Mickey_Heads.html


----------



## milliepie

happypooh said:


> Thank you so much Milliepie!  These are so special!
> If possible is there a way to remove the yin/yang from Tigger and replace with Happy Chinese New Year 2010?  I can't wait to get all these printed out!



Sure, no problem.


----------



## JKSWonder

tjbaggott said:


> Here's one with the WHOLE clifford.



Adorable!


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Would love license plate graphics for my kids for our upcoming cruise!
> 
> If possible, Florida license plate with:
> 
> Nick  - Jedi Mickey
> Bella  - Tinkerbell
> Chloe  - Pocohontas
> Emily  - Stitch
> Kelsey -  Minnie Cheerleader
> Kayti - Nurse Minnie
> 
> Also wondering if anyone has a Mickey head with flag in it. I am looking for Spain, Italy, UK, Portugal flags inside of mickey heads
> 
> Thanks if anyone can help me.



Here you go


----------



## jax1623

Thanks Milliepie, your Journal pages are perfect!  However, when save and try to print them they come up blurry.  Any thoughts?


----------



## tjbaggott

jax1623 said:


> Thanks Milliepie, your Journal pages are excztly what I was looking for.  However, when save and try to print them they come up blurry.  Any thoughts?



Are you clicking on the images in her album to enlarge to full size before saving?  This is the only thing I can think of that may be causing your problem.


----------



## jordak

gomagic said:


> Hi Jordak
> Could I possibly get the following: message/ship in bottle, journal, calendar.
> Our names are Karla & Tricia and we are on the Magic April 3, 2010.
> 
> Thanks!


you're welcome!


----------



## blessed32

Can I please get this one with the Kelly Family? Thanks



jordak said:


> No problem.


----------



## blessed32

can I please get this one that says happy 7th birthday aaliyah



milliepie said:


> As you wish.


----------



## blessed32

can I please get a minnie pirate one separately wiht the names aaliyah, ellen, and kenyetta and also can I get a mickey pirate one with the name Jaleel. Thanks





noahade said:


> WoW!!!!Thank you Sooooo Much!!!! I am speechless! They are all beautiful, but the Stitch Birthday is AMAZING!!!! Thanks Again & HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your Family =) Joye


----------



## jordak

blessed32 said:


> Can I please get this one with the Kelly Family? Thanks


you're welcome


----------



## blessed32

Hello can I please have minnie class of 2010 with the name Kenyetta thanks

QUOTE=milliepie;33911763]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














[/QUOTE]


----------



## MiknMinMouse

jordak said:


> [Thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## MiknMinMouse

milliepie said:


> Sure!
> Awesome as usual.  I'm taking them and combining with your 2010 to make a full page magnet with some other stuff ).  Is there a way to make them larger without bluring them?


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

I know this is last minute tjbaggott, but I love what you did for mommy2paris (post 1506) and was wondering if you could replicate the following

Mickey/Sorcerer image:   The McNamara Family
                                   Disney Wonder     
                                   January 14-17, 2010      
The Deck Chairs:             The McNamara's 
                                    Cruisin on The Wonder 
                                     Names are: Dallas, Jordan both boys
                                     Grammy, Grampy, 
                                      McKenna, Amanda
                                       Tressy, Lisa
                                       January 14-17, 2010
The Disney Cruise Line Logo with each of our names.. Make it Genie, Charles instead of Grammy, Grampy.....           THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

Jordak, could you please create the calendar, journal, and Wonder bottle... the info is: The McNamara's January 14-17, 2010, we are from  Charleston, South Carolina.... Also if you could do two Hannah license plates..
one for McKenna and one for Amanda  again from South Carolina... that would be awesome... sorry so last minute.  Thanks in advance!!  Our 1st Disney cruise and brand new to the disboards!!!!!!


----------



## Louiepipbgeeco

jordak--I am awed by your images.
IF POSSIBLE --Please , pretty please can I  have you personalize the Mickey and Minnie in chair with CASE family in sand, and the calendar, the bottle with msg. and journal??
Case Family
We are on the Wonder March 14-18 2010 
Many thanks !!!!!


----------



## gomagic

jordak said:


> you're welcome!



Thank you so much!!!!  These are great.


----------



## tjbaggott

STINKERDOODLE said:


> I know this is last minute tjbaggott, but I love what you did for mommy2paris (post 1506) and was wondering if you could replicate the following
> 
> Mickey/Sorcerer image:   The McNamara Family
> Disney Wonder
> January 14-17, 2010
> The Deck Chairs:             The McNamara's
> Cruisin on The Wonder
> Names are: Dallas, Jordan both boys
> Grammy, Grampy,
> McKenna, Amanda
> Tressy, Lisa
> January 14-17, 2010
> The Disney Cruise Line Logo with each of our names.. Make it Genie, Charles instead of Grammy, Grampy.....           THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Sure can do!  As for the DCL Logo with names, do you mean the name tags?  If thats it, try contacting Tom for those ones.  He has his own thread titled "Tom's Custom Name Tags" and I'm sure he'd be happy to do them for you.  If by chance he is unable to get them to you in time for when you need them (I see your cruise is coming up quickly), let me know and I'll make something for you.
Look for your other graphics here tomorrow.


----------



## The Queen Bee

Wow!  After spending over an hour looking through all these wonderful graphics, I am overwhelmed!!

I am not sure what the protocol is for requesting one ..... so I am just going to ask!  If there is some other way to do it, please let me know.


Mickey/Sorcerer image: 
The Dubé Family
Disney Wonder 
March 2010 

The Deck Chairs:
The Dubé's 
Cruisin on The Wonder 
Names are: Martin, Brenna, Ryan, James
March 2010

And the image with the back of Mickey & Minnie's head, watching the kids play on the beach.  My boys are 7 and 10 - can the kids be not so childish looking, if you know what I mean, more tween-looking?  And written in the sand "The Dubé family"



Thank you soooo much!!

(PS - tjbaggot, we are from Ottawa too!!)


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

3pirates&tink said:


> these are absolutely perfect!!!!   the guys i'm cruising with will love these!    Thank you so much!!!  Could i ask you a huge favor and trouble you for one more team?   I need a new york giants!    Thank you sooooo much!


milliepie,
i just saw the dallas cowboys ears and would love to have 2 of these with the names Dallas and Jordan on them.  I know this is last minute but these would be perfect for my nephews.  Our first disney cruise on the 14th of january... Way too excited!!!!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

Thanks for the quick response, tj.  The DCL image that I was wanting was one thats in your great collection in photobucket.. its the one thats oval with the persons name in the middle and stars around it with the saying where dreams.etc...   also just saw the"princesses always smile" one and wondered if I could get two.. one with the name MCKENNA, and one with AMANDA.  You are so great to do this!  We are so excited!!!!


----------



## Firefamily

Jordak.

  You made fantastic plates and images for our upocoming cruise.  Thank you.    Could you please make a set of plates for another couple that are travelling with us?  Here is their information.

Mark  -   Dad who is a firefighter 
Amy   -  Mom who loves Minnie 
Keiran -  son who loves pirates.
Kara   -  daughter who loves tinkerbell.

The cruise is in February and they are also from Ontario. 

Thanks in advance Jordak.


----------



## jordak

STINKERDOODLE said:


> Jordak, could you please create the calendar, journal, and Wonder bottle... the info is: The McNamara's January 14-17, 2010, we are from  Charleston, South Carolina.... Also if you could do two Hannah license plates..
> one for McKenna and one for Amanda  again from South Carolina... that would be awesome... sorry so last minute.  Thanks in advance!!  Our 1st Disney cruise and brand new to the disboards!!!!!!


welcome to the boards!


----------



## jordak

Louiepipbgeeco said:


> jordak--I am awed by your images.
> IF POSSIBLE --Please , pretty please can I  have you personalize the Mickey and Minnie in chair with CASE family in sand, and the calendar, the bottle with msg. and journal??
> Case Family
> We are on the Wonder March 14-18 2010
> Many thanks !!!!!


no problem


----------



## happypooh

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem.



Thank you so very much!


----------



## jordak

The Queen Bee said:


> And the image with the back of Mickey & Minnie's head, watching the kids play on the beach.  My boys are 7 and 10 - can the kids be not so childish looking, if you know what I mean, more tween-looking?  And written in the sand "The Dubé family"
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soooo much!!
> 
> (PS - tjbaggot, we are from Ottawa too!!)



This is the only older kids version i have.


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

Thanks a million Jordak!!!!!  These are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

Firefamily said:


> Jordak.
> 
> You made fantastic plates and images for our upocoming cruise.  Thank you.    Could you please make a set of plates for another couple that are travelling with us?  Here is their information.
> 
> Mark  -   Dad who is a firefighter
> Amy   -  Mom who loves Minnie
> Keiran -  son who loves pirates.
> Kara   -  daughter who loves tinkerbell.
> 
> The cruise is in February and they are also from Ontario.
> 
> Thanks in advance Jordak.


You're welcome


----------



## happypooh

jordak said:


> sure, no problem



Hi Jordak,
Is there a chance we could get the beach scene with The Yu Family on the sand?  Just hoping that if we have our name on it then the magnet won't go missing/walking!
Also is there a computer tech Mickey license plate?  I realize that my DH may not want to be associated with debonair dancing Mickey....sorry for the inconvenience and thank you for all that you do!  
Happypooh


----------



## cg012

milliepie said:


>



Milliepie,

Thank you so much for the birthday magnet, you are wonderful!!

I am so amazed at the beautiful designs that you and Jordak create..

Thanks again!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Looking for a candy bar wrapper for our Disney Cruise on the Wonder, January 17 - 21, 2010. Would like to include some kind of wording which says "Thanks for helping to Welcome Home our Soldier" Doesn't necessarily have to say that exact phrase, but something along those lines.  Wrapper itself can have Sailor Mickey or be red white and blue.

Anyone have any thoughts?  Thanks so  much for your help!!!


----------



## wink13

jordak

Could you do this with Winkelmann Family Feb 11, 2010 cruise?






Also if you could do license plates for:

Reid - Jack (nightmare before xmas)
Brett- Chip & Dale
Scott- Goofy
Jeri  - Ballerina hippo (from Fantasia)  if not Daisy 

Feb cruise and our great state of Nebraska.  GO BIG RED!

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

Dream426 said:


> Hey Millie,
> 
> I was wondering if you had a regular Stitch Mickey Head to write Christine with the year 2010 in it.  If you don't have a regular one then I found this on your shared link that you can use:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/127806871/bb71a7f8/PirateStitchMH.html
> 
> Also can I get this design with the name Christine:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/128062597/de702c63/Angel.html
> 
> Thank you so much!!!




Here is your name for you.


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> Looking for a Hershey Bar wrapper for our Disney Cruise on the Wonder, January 17 - 21, 2010.  Would like to include some kind of wording which says "Thanks for helping to Welcome Home our Soldier"  Doesn't necessarily have to say that exact phrase, but something along those lines.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?



Here is my idea for you.


----------



## milliepie

jandj524 said:


> Hello Milliepie...
> 
> Is there anyway you can make a Princess Mickey Head with the name Jessica (same design as what was done with the name Jojo)?
> 
> My daughter would love it.
> 
> Thank you in advance...Jeannine



You're welcome.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyCP08 said:


> Milliepie could I also get these two designs? Minnie w/ Katie, Clara, and Brittanie. Mickey w/ Jon, Paul, and PJ.



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

jax1623 said:


> Thanks Milliepie, your Journal pages are perfect!  However, when save and try to print them they come up blurry.  Any thoughts?



Like TJ said, you probably need to expand it to full size.  You can use the download button to download it to your computer or if you hover over the image a 4 arrow square shows up.  Click on that and it should bring the image to full size and then you can right click and save from that.


----------



## milliepie

blessed32 said:


> can I please get this one that says happy 7th birthday aaliyah



Yes you can.


----------



## milliepie

blessed32 said:


> Hello can I please have minnie class of 2010 with the name Kenyetta thanks



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

STINKERDOODLE said:


> milliepie,
> i just saw the dallas cowboys ears and would love to have 2 of these with the names Dallas and Jordan on them.  I know this is last minute but these would be perfect for my nephews.  Our first disney cruise on the 14th of january... Way too excited!!!!  Thanks in advance.



You're most welcome.


----------



## dismommy2

Hi Milliepie,
I posted this on your other thread, but I'm not sure if you would have prefered I post it here...

1. Can I please have the 4 deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background like in post #47. (3deckccwonder726.jpg)
Disney Magic Cruise March 6-13th, 2010 with Whitney (the mom), Travis (the dad), Macy, and Brinley on the chairs...The Gross Family
(Macy LOVES pink, Cinderella and Tink and Brinley is a baby girl (Daddy loves to hunt..maybe camo...or Pittsburgh Steelers)

2. Can I have the surfboard scene like in post #31 (surfboardsoct10-172.jpg)
Diane (the mom), Cheyne (the dad) , McKenna, Hunter, and Ty ....The Gross Family, Disney Magic, March 6-13, 2010
(Hunter, Ty, and Dad all LOVE to hunt...maybe camo or Pittsburgh Steelers for the guys)

3.  The Mickey ears w/ cute Minnie polka dots and bow with the Names Macy and Brinley in them like the Katie and Clara ones.

4.   Macy and Brinley will the cute Cruise character name fill in.

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Dream426

milliepie said:


> Here is your name for you.



Love it!!  Thank you so much.  I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Milliepie - love the Army candy wrapper.  Thank you so much!!!

Is there any way to add the following personalization?

The Koehlers
January 17-21, 2010

and on a separate wrapper

The Ottos
January 17-21, 2010



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## jordak

happypooh said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Is there a chance we could get the beach scene with The Yu Family on the sand?  Just hoping that if we have our name on it then the magnet won't go missing/walking!
> Also is there a computer tech Mickey license plate?  I realize that my DH may not want to be associated with debonair dancing Mickey....sorry for the inconvenience and thank you for all that you do!
> Happypooh


sure,np


----------



## jordak

wink13 said:


> jordak
> 
> Could you do this with Winkelmann Family Feb 11, 2010 cruise?
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you could do license plates for:
> 
> Reid - Jack (nightmare before xmas)
> Brett- Chip & Dale
> Scott- Goofy
> Jeri  - Ballerina hippo (from Fantasia)  if not Daisy
> 
> Feb cruise and our great state of Nebraska.  GO BIG RED!
> 
> Thanks



HUSKERS!! Where at in Nebraska?


----------



## wink13

Wow these are great but could you make the name on the Jack license Reid.

Thank for everything.




jordak said:


> HUSKERS!! Where at in Nebraska?


----------



## jordak

wink13 said:


> Wow these are great but could you make the name on the Jack license Reid.
> 
> Thank for everything.


oops, sorry about that.


----------



## wink13

thanks for the quick change.  We're from Omaha but I'm originally from York.  How bout you?



jordak said:


> oops, sorry about that.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Stinkerdoodle:  Here you go.  Sorry I didn't have time to really fix up the 8 deck chair plan.  I had to use a template I already had so can't change the chair colors/pattern at this time, and the deck isn't perfect where I combined one picture with another to make 8.  More time would allow me to fix that, but this was the best I could do this afternoon.  If you like to ask Milliepie to have try at it, she also does deck chairs, but I know she currently doesn't have one with 8.  You could ask her though, and her plans have castaway cay in the background (awesome!).  I've also pm'd you.  Just click on these thumbnail photos to enlarge in my photobucket, then click again to get full size before saving.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


> sure, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could I get this one with Sharon, July and Missouri?  Thanks


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure, no problem
> 
> 
> could I get this one with Sharon, July and Missouri?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

wink13 said:


> thanks for the quick change.  We're from Omaha but I'm originally from York.  How bout you?


Grand Island. Bet you can't wait to escape this weather?


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

tjbaggott, I love everything... I am sorry to be such a pest, but do you think you could change up a few names on the deck chairs/...  If possible, on the far left, put Lisa, then McKenna, Jordan is fine and put Dallas next to him (they are twins)...  the rest are perfect!! Thanxxxxxx  so much!!!


----------



## wink13

We were in Phoenix over the holiday only to come back to more snow and cold.  Looking forward to getting out of all the snow and cold.  Only 35 days away.

Thanks again for the designs.



jordak said:


> Grand Island. Bet you can't wait to escape this weather?


----------



## The Queen Bee

jordak said:


> This is the only older kids version i have.



Fabulous!!    My older son is a soccer fanatic and my younger son is a complete fish!  But is it possible to remove the iPod & earphones from Minnie?

(I had to remove the image that you made originally, in post 2068 - apparently you can't post images until you have posted more than 10 times!!)


----------



## scrapycruiser

Millipie...could you do a mickey head w/ Univ of Alabama, for my Grandson Nick
Thanks !
Gina


----------



## jordak

The Queen Bee said:


> Fabulous!!    My older son is a soccer fanatic and my younger son is a complete fish!  But is it possible to remove the iPod & earphones from Minnie?
> 
> (I had to remove the image that you made originally, in post 2068 - apparently you can't post images until you have posted more than 10 times!!)


sure


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Hi again! Thanks for doing the bottle, journal and calendar for us last week!

Could we get license plates? All of these for June

This one for Aidan





This one for Piper




And this one for myself (Jess)






Thank you thank you!!


----------



## blessed32

Thank you so much



milliepie said:


> Yes you can.


----------



## blessed32

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Thank you so much I love it


----------



## jordak

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Hi again! Thanks for doing the bottle, journal and calendar for us last week!
> 
> Could we get license plates? All of these for June
> 
> This one for Aidan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one for Piper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one for myself (Jess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you!!



you're welcome


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

milliepie,  the cowboys ears are perfect thanks.. was wondering if you could do two Hannah Montana's (the one with the polkadots) for McKenna and also for Amanda.  Also if you could just do three sets of Minnie ears(polkadots) for Tressy, Lisa, and Grammy...and one Mickey for Grampy.  Thanks so much....


----------



## son3disfan

Hi there ,
Wow, these are *FANTASTIC*!

Could I have these ones as well?

Bresolin Family
sailing the Magic  Western  Feb.6-13

Sonya (me)
Mike (dh)
Kids
Brad 
Adam 
Jacob

Oh, I am talking about the cork board magnet, and the one with the tickets/magic boat in a bottle. On page 138.


Thanks so much!
I have printed the other magnets from this thread and they are just awesome!


----------



## wld4mky

These magnets are unbelievable!! If you have time could I have the Journal page The Robertson Faimly. Ken Karen Garret and Lauren. Disney Magic Feb. 20 2010. This is our very first cruise ever and we are so excited!! Could we also get the mickey and minnie in the beach chairs with the kids playing with the beach ball.
Thank-you so much.


----------



## jordak

son3disfan said:


> Hi there ,
> Wow, these are *FANTASTIC*!
> 
> Could I have these ones as well?
> 
> Bresolin Family
> sailing the Magic  Western  Feb.6-13
> 
> Sonya (me)
> Mike (dh)
> Kids
> Brad
> Adam
> Jacob
> 
> Oh, I am talking about the cork board magnet, and the one with the tickets/magic boat in a bottle. On page 138.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> I have printed the other magnets from this thread and they are just awesome!


Sure, enjoy your cruise!


----------



## jordak

wld4mky said:


> These magnets are unbelievable!! If you have time could I have the Journal page The Robertson Faimly. Ken Karen Garret and Lauren. Disney Magic Feb. 20 2010. This is our very first cruise ever and we are so excited!! Could we also get the mickey and minnie in the beach chairs with the kids playing with the beach ball.
> Thank-you so much.


Sure. Have fun, your going to love it!


----------



## gail66

tjbaggott made me two wonderful scrolls for Disneyland which we gave to the grandchildren on Dec 20 and left the next day for Disneyland - the kids were shocked and the scroll cards are a real keepsake - thanks.
Also found a card (sorry dont know who did it) which I copied and put on the nightstand of the hotel as soon as we entered the room.  It said "You have finally arrived and we are so glad - love Mickey".  It was very appropriate as the plane leaving Vancouver was delayed 6 hours - so finally was an understatement.


----------



## Clari

jordak said:


> Sure. Have a great cruise!


 
Thank you so much. Sorry i couldn't reply sooner my computer was down. But i just have to say i love these


----------



## The Queen Bee

Jordak, as much as I love the one you did for us, DH says that it's too "beach-y" and not "Cruise-y" enough.  

Is it possible to get the scrapbook page with "Martin, Brenna, Ryan and James" on the tag, date: March 11-14 2010, Wonder and just "Our Disney Cruise" above the postcard.
Also the Ship in a Bottle one - "The Dubé Family" March 11-14 2010, Wonder.

And 4 license plates: "Martin" (Mickey), "Brenna" (Minnie), "Ryan" (Goofy) and "James" (Pluto)

Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

The Queen Bee said:


> Jordak, as much as I love the one you did for us, DH says that it's too "beach-y" and not "Cruise-y" enough.
> 
> Is it possible to get the scrapbook page with "Martin, Brenna, Ryan and James" on the tag, date: March 11-14 2010, Wonder and just "Our Disney Cruise" above the postcard.
> Also the Ship in a Bottle one - "The Dubé Family" March 11-14 2010, Wonder.
> 
> And 4 license plates: "Martin" (Mickey), "Brenna" (Minnie), "Ryan" (Goofy) and "James" (Pluto)
> 
> Thank you so much!


haha sure, no problem


----------



## noahade

tjbaggott said:


> For dismommy2, on the thumbnail sized photos, just click on it to enlarge, then click again to get full sized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Hey! Could you make me one of these for Disney Wonder jan 21st -24th  for Noah and if you could put ready for a little Birthday Wonder?  
Thanks for all of your service, it's really awesome! =)


----------



## hockeymom98

Hi Everyone,
I've been looking at the graphics for a couple of months and it's taken me forever to decide which ones I want.  

Milliepie- could I please get the Happy Birthday with characters and presents (like post #2101) for Eric  12th birthday?

Jorkak- could I please get the following license plate?

Allie - Pink Tinkerbell
Kim - Jiminy Cricket with Tinkerbell
Eric - he likes both Buzz and Woody but I didn't see a plate with both.  If you could come up with something, Great! If not the Buzz breaking out will be fine.
We're from Massachusetts, Sailing the Magic Feb 13-20, 2010.

TJBaggott- Could I please get the Deck Chairs overlooking Castaway Cay
Allie - Pink chair with rhinestone, & pink flip flops
Eric - Blue chair with sunglasses
Kim - Pink chair with white dots & book
Beach Ball with 1st Disney Cruise
Life Preserver with Disney Magic Feb.13-20, 2010

Thanks so much.  Your work is incredible.  I've spend hours looking over all the threads.

Kim (hockeymom98)


----------



## cccory

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Thank you VERY much!  You do such great work.  Thank you for taking your time to make these special memories for us!


----------



## jordak

hockeymom98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Jorkak- could I please get the following license plate?
> 
> Allie - Pink Tinkerbell
> Kim - Jiminy Cricket with Tinkerbell
> Eric - he likes both Buzz and Woody but I didn't see a plate with both.  If you could come up with something, Great! If not the Buzz breaking out will be fine.
> We're from Massachusetts, Sailing the Magic Feb 13-20, 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim (hockeymom98)


----------



## bronwyn

Wow, you all really amaze me!  I need to learn how to do this.

If it's not too much trouble, could we get the following:

License Plates- all from Michigan, Feb
Bob- Mickey and Goofy
Bronwyn- Pink Minnie
Maddie- ChipnDale (the one with the leaves)
Lauren- Piglet under the palm tree

Also, I would love the journal, message board and the beach scene with Mickey and Minnie in the chairs with the kids playing.

It is our first cruise, aboard the Wonder sailing February 14th.  Myself, dh and 2dd (9,11) (Taylor Family)

Thanks so much for taking your valuable time to help make all of our cruises that much more special!


----------



## kelbel5355

milliepie said:


> Sure!



Hi jordak, if you can, I'd appreciate if you could make 2 mickeypants, one that says grandpa and one that says tyler.  And 2 minie dress ears, one says Grandma and one says Mommy.

In addition may I have an open journal for a first cruise, May 8 2011, Disney Dream, Grandpa, Grandma, Mommy and Tyler.

Thank you so much if you can do this.  Your designs are great.


----------



## son3disfan

Thanks JORDAK!

Good thing we have 2 rooms so we can display ALL our magnets!
They are just wonderful! And it is so very kind of you to be doing this for everyone.


----------



## jordak

bronwyn said:


> Wow, you all really amaze me!  I need to learn how to do this.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, could we get the following:
> 
> License Plates- all from Michigan, Feb
> Bob- Mickey and Goofy
> Bronwyn- Pink Minnie
> Maddie- ChipnDale (the one with the leaves)
> Lauren- Piglet under the palm tree
> 
> Also, I would love the journal, message board and the beach scene with Mickey and Minnie in the chairs with the kids playing.
> 
> It is our first cruise, aboard the Wonder sailing February 14th.  Myself, dh and 2dd (9,11) (Taylor Family)
> 
> Thanks so much for taking your valuable time to help make all of our cruises that much more special!



Sure! Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## jordak

kelbel5355 said:


> Hi jordak, if you can, I'd appreciate if you could make 2 mickeypants, one that says grandpa and one that says tyler.  And 2 minie dress ears, one says Grandma and one says Mommy.
> 
> In addition may I have an open journal for a first cruise, May 8 2011, Disney Dream, Grandpa, Grandma, Mommy and Tyler.
> 
> Thank you so much if you can do this.  Your designs are great.



Here's you journal. Millie will be able to help you with the other designs.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Millipie...could you do a mickey head w/ Univ of Alabama, for my Grandson Nick
> Thanks !
> Gina












STINKERDOODLE said:


> milliepie,  the cowboys ears are perfect thanks.. was wondering if you could do two Hannah Montana's (the one with the polkadots) for McKenna and also for Amanda.  Also if you could just do three sets of Minnie ears(polkadots) for Tressy, Lisa, and Grammy...and one Mickey for Grampy.  Thanks so much....


----------



## tjbaggott

hockeymom98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been looking at the graphics for a couple of months and it's taken me forever to decide which ones I want.
> 
> Milliepie- could I please get the Happy Birthday with characters and presents (like post #2101) for Eric  12th birthday?
> 
> Jorkak- could I please get the following license plate?
> 
> Allie - Pink Tinkerbell
> Kim - Jiminy Cricket with Tinkerbell
> Eric - he likes both Buzz and Woody but I didn't see a plate with both.  If you could come up with something, Great! If not the Buzz breaking out will be fine.
> We're from Massachusetts, Sailing the Magic Feb 13-20, 2010.
> 
> TJBaggott- Could I please get the Deck Chairs overlooking Castaway Cay
> Allie - Pink chair with rhinestone, & pink flip flops
> Eric - Blue chair with sunglasses
> Kim - Pink chair with white dots & book
> Beach Ball with 1st Disney Cruise
> Life Preserver with Disney Magic Feb.13-20, 2010
> 
> Thanks so much.  Your work is incredible.  I've spend hours looking over all the threads.
> 
> Kim (hockeymom98)



I would love to help with the Deck Chairs overlooking Castaway Cay, BUT that is Milliepies's Disign.  I'm sure she will see this and will work on one for you.


----------



## luvalldisney

HI ALL from warm (currently 37 degrees) sunny (rain, sleet with some snow flurries this am) FLORIDA!!!  I am an addict, I am addicted to making magnets for our door. My daughter says I am limited to 12 magnets per cruise, and I must decide which ones to take and leave the others at home!! Is there a 12 step program to cure magnet addiction?  Anyway, thought I had it under control and was finished then I found one more.....

JORDAK I love the coffee and wine door signs, could I have a wine bottle one with Mickey's Girls Getaway on the label and the Wonder in the picture  (no date, no Palo).....and one for my friends who are traveling on the Magic...keep the Magic picture and put Mickey's MAGICical cruise on the label.
THANKS JORDAK, for helping to feed my addiction...... 
I find your DISigns are truely magical


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> HI ALL from warm (currently 37 degrees) sunny (rain, sleet with some snow flurries this am) FLORIDA!!!  I am an addict, I am addicted to making magnets for our door. My daughter says I am limited to 12 magnets per cruise, and I must decide which ones to take and leave the others at home!! Is there a 12 step program to cure magnet addiction?  Anyway, thought I had it under control and was finished then I found one more.....
> 
> JORDAK I love the coffee and wine door signs, could I have a wine bottle one with Mickey's Girls Getaway on the label and the Wonder in the picture  (no date, no Palo).....and one for my friends who are traveling on the Magic...keep the Magic picture and put Mickey's MAGICical cruise on the label.
> THANKS JORDAK, for helping to feed my addiction......
> I find your DISigns are truely magical



Haha, no problem. I would gladly take 37 degrees today. -8 with a -21 degree windchill right now for me.  

Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

Thanks so much milliepie.  Can't wait to put them on the door!!!!


----------



## WENDYDOTS

Jordak...

Could I ask you to make some license plates for me??  We are all from Massachusetts and sailing on the Wonder Jan 2010

8 Princesses with Jaime
Piglet with Wendy
Basketball Goofy with Zach (is Baseball Goofy possible?)
Hannah with Kelsey
Goofy Golf with Jim

Could you also do the "Got Verandah" with the Wonder Jan 31-Feb 4th 2010?

and if it is not too much, the Journal page with Doherty Family?  It is our first Disney cruise!

Thanks so much!


----------



## sabrecmc

Hello everyone!  I've been printing out magnets lad a mad woman this morning.  Several of you created some beautiful magnets for me & my daughter of Cinderella holding a baby Mulan (my daughter was born in China).  They are so gorgeous!  Of course, that means I want more!

Can anyone do this one:






For the Campbell family on the same trip (May 5-15), without the "First Cruise", and instead of eating ice cream, something about doing a lot of shopping (different vice, lol).  

I also have a special request that I haven't found...my daughter's name is Aslan and I would love something with Aslan from Narnia.  Not particular as to what.  License plate, just a picture, whatever.  I'm so uncreative, I know.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kelbel5355

jordak said:


> Here's you journal. Millie will be able to help you with the other designs.



Thank you so much jordak, the open journal looks great. 

Millie I don't know if you saw my previous post, but if you could, can I have 2 Mickey Pants ears one saying Grandpa, and one saying Tyler.  Also 2 Minnie Dress Ears one saying Grandma and one saying Mommy.

Thank you so very much.


----------



## luvalldisney

JORDAK....The wine bottles are awesome....Thank you.  I am hoping that the wine bottles will put an end to my addiction for this cruise  However, for the next one........

The only problem with 37 degree weather here in FL is I dont have the clothes for it!!! I recently moved to Central FL from South FL and while I have a great deal of clothes, I don't have a heavy coat, just a lined jacket. However, somewhere I do have a set of silk long underwear just cant find it! Its not suppossed to be that cold here (especially for a week now ...) But next week it should be back to normal for this time of year...(50 at night 70 during day)

Thank you again for all the work you do, it really does help to make our cruises both MAGICal and WONDERful......


----------



## My3pies

If it's not too much trouble.  Could you do a few for my family?

MickeyH with bolt's whole body - Mimi
Phineas and Ferb (phinandferb)-Alex (boy)

Minnie ears polkadots bow - Lisa
Mickeyhead with mickey pants - Jay

Thank you so much


----------



## bgoodmickey

jordak,
Can you please make te 3 designs in post 2107  for us.

We are sailing the Wonder March 21-25, 2010

Brenda and Damon

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## jordak

WENDYDOTS said:


> Jordak...
> 
> Could I ask you to make some license plates for me??  We are all from Massachusetts and sailing on the Wonder Jan 2010
> 
> 8 Princesses with Jaime
> Piglet with Wendy
> Basketball Goofy with Zach (is Baseball Goofy possible?)
> Hannah with Kelsey
> Goofy Golf with Jim
> 
> Could you also do the "Got Verandah" with the Wonder Jan 31-Feb 4th 2010?
> 
> and if it is not too much, the Journal page with Doherty Family?  It is our first Disney cruise!
> 
> Thanks so much!


sure, here you go


----------



## jordak

sabrecmc said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been printing out magnets lad a mad woman this morning.  Several of you created some beautiful magnets for me & my daughter of Cinderella holding a baby Mulan (my daughter was born in China).  They are so gorgeous!  Of course, that means I want more!
> 
> Can anyone do this one:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Campbell family on the same trip (May 5-15), without the "First Cruise", and instead of eating ice cream, something about doing a lot of shopping (different vice, lol).
> 
> I also have a special request that I haven't found...my daughter's name is Aslan and I would love something with Aslan from Narnia.  Not particular as to what.  License plate, just a picture, whatever.  I'm so uncreative, I know.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I have tweaked the journal some since i made that one. Hope you don't mind the changes.


----------



## My3pies

Hi!  I'm hoping you have time for me too 

Can I get:

Got Veradah? Disney Wonder Feb 28 - March 4th 2010

License plate
Fairies - Lana (Feb)
Minie (lying down w/ wings) - Mimi (feb) California
Pirates - Alex (feb) California

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## twokings

I'm sure there is an answer to this somewhere in the very long thread but I am not finding it. 

Does it matter what brand of magnetic paper I buy. Inkjet or avery as an example and where is the best place to buy it. Amazon has inkjet 10 sheets for $20 and Avery 5 sheets for $11


----------



## su_kraft

Can anyone tell me wht font is used on the license plates?  I looked at "PTF-Nordic-RND" but it doesn't look tall enough...

TIA,
Sue


----------



## sabrecmc

Thanks jordak!  Those are perfect!


----------



## jordak

bgoodmickey said:


> jordak,
> Can you please make te 3 designs in post 2107  for us.
> 
> We are sailing the Wonder March 21-25, 2010
> 
> Brenda and Damon
> 
> Thanks so much in advance



You're welcome


----------



## jordak

su_kraft said:


> Can anyone tell me wht font is used on the license plates?  I looked at "PTF-Nordic-RND" but it doesn't look tall enough...
> 
> TIA,
> Sue



It's called "License Plate"


----------



## son3disfan

jordak said:


> Sure, enjoy your cruise!



Hi Jordak

Our friends that are sailing with us saw these magnets and fell in love with them!
Any chance we could get them for them as well?
Corkboaed, Bottle and tickets.

MORGAN FAMILY- Feb 6th-12 Magic ( Western)
KEN and Tammy
Kids :
Jade and Brooke
 Also if you have time we both love the beach one with Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs with the family name in the  sand.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jordak

My3pies said:


> Hi!  I'm hoping you have time for me too
> 
> Can I get:
> 
> Got Veradah? Disney Wonder Feb 28 - March 4th 2010
> 
> License plate
> Fairies - Lana (Feb)
> Minie (lying down w/ wings) - Mimi (feb) California
> Pirates - Alex (feb) California
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!


plenty of time for you.


----------



## su_kraft

jordak said:


> It's called "License Plate"



Thanks!  We are trying to make our own so we don't have to bother you with my massive list of cool magnets I want...    I have until September to figure it out...


----------



## jordak

son3disfan said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> Our friends that are sailing with us saw these magnets and fell in love with them!
> Any chance we could get them for them as well?
> Corkboaed, Bottle and tickets.
> 
> MORGAN FAMILY- Feb 6th-12 Magic ( Western)
> KEN and Tammy
> Kids :
> Jade and Brooke
> Also if you have time we both love the beach one with Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs with the family name in the  sand.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



you're welcome


----------



## avani'smom

Jordak
You do great work!  Love all the license plates.  We are going on our first Disney cruise with our 1 year old.  I would really appreciate if you could make me the plate with the minnie mouse in pink with angel wings.....with Avani name on it! We are from Florida.

Also, would love the Mickey/Minnie in deck chairs with THE Gandomikal Family written in the sand and maybe 1 baby playing in the sand.....

thanks so much!


----------



## wld4mky

jordak- I can't thank-you enough... these are great!!


----------



## kelbel5355

kelbel5355 said:


> Hi Milli, if you can, I'd appreciate if you could make 2 mickeypants, one that says grandpa and one that says tyler.  And 2 minie dress ears, one says Grandma and one says Mommy.



Thank you so much if you can do this.


----------



## jordak

avani'smom said:


> Jordak
> You do great work!  Love all the license plates.  We are going on our first Disney cruise with our 1 year old.  I would really appreciate if you could make me the plate with the minnie mouse in pink with angel wings.....with Avani name on it! We are from Florida.
> 
> Also, would love the Mickey/Minnie in deck chairs with THE Gandomikal Family written in the sand and maybe 1 baby playing in the sand.....
> 
> thanks so much!


sure, you're welcome.


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


> Not a problem



could I please get this with Tami and Missouri please?


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> could I please get this with Tami and Missouri please?


Here you go


----------



## avani'smom

jordak said:


> sure, you're welcome.
> 
> These are fantastic!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## barbarasc

Good Evening Jordak,

 This thread is AMAZING!!!  The talent is endless!

I have a question or request.  I just can't decide on a design.  Here is what I have going on.  

We are sailing on the Magic Feb 13,  
3 of us are sailing, Barb, John and our daughter Jen (she's 21 and a Special needs Gal).  
Our 21st wedding anniversary is on the 16th.  
And one last thing somehow wanted included our Daughter Amandalyn she can NOT join us, she is in college and will be home studying.  

Any ideas?  I know I will LOVE anything you talented folks come up with.

Last but not least.  Where do I get the design made in to a magnet?

Thanks!!! :
Barb


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Greetings All!
Jordak, I have a request that I hope is not out of line.
We'll be visiting WDW April 15 - 21, 2010, but not going on a cruise.
My sister will reluctantly be renting an ECV due to recent knee surgery.
I was wondering if it would be possible for you to design a funny license plate we could affix to it?  Maybe something with "CRASH" or whatever you come up with...?  Any and all characters would be fine.  Her name is Debbie.  Feel free to incorporate it or not, as you see fit. 
If you're willing to design something for us, that would be fantastic!  And please take all the creative "license" you want.
Thank you in advance - even if  you can't honor my request.  I've enjoyed this thread immensely and envy your ability.
Gretchen


----------



## jordak

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Greetings All!
> Jordak, I have a request that I hope is not out of line.
> We'll be visiting WDW April 15 - 21, 2010, but not going on a cruise.
> My sister will reluctantly be renting an ECV due to recent knee surgery.
> I was wondering if it would be possible for you to design a funny license plate we could affix to it?  Maybe something with "CRASH" or whatever you come up with...?  Any and all characters would be fine.  Her name is Debbie.  Feel free to incorporate it or not, as you see fit.
> If you're willing to design something for us, that would be fantastic!  And please take all the creative "license" you want.
> Thank you in advance - even if  you can't honor my request.  I've enjoyed this thread immensely and envy your ability.
> Gretchen


I will definitely give it a shot. I don't have any ideas at the moment, but let me do some thinking.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Oh, THANK YOU!!!
Forgot to add that we're from NY.  Not necessary to add that in there - just trying to give you all the info you might need.
How wonderful of you any everyone else here to share your talent and time.
How can we repay you?  
Gretchen


----------



## jordak

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Greetings All!
> Jordak, I have a request that I hope is not out of line.
> We'll be visiting WDW April 15 - 21, 2010, but not going on a cruise.
> My sister will reluctantly be renting an ECV due to recent knee surgery.
> I was wondering if it would be possible for you to design a funny license plate we could affix to it?  Maybe something with "CRASH" or whatever you come up with...?  Any and all characters would be fine.  Her name is Debbie.  Feel free to incorporate it or not, as you see fit.
> If you're willing to design something for us, that would be fantastic!  And please take all the creative "license" you want.
> Thank you in advance - even if  you can't honor my request.  I've enjoyed this thread immensely and envy your ability.
> Gretchen


ok, if this is to over the top let me know. This was the first thing that i came up with and no need to repay me. I like doing it.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Way cool!
Thank you so much!
You rock,
Gretchen


----------



## jordak

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Way cool!
> Thank you so much!
> You rock,
> Gretchen


If you already grabbed it, may want to grab it again. I replaced the DCL logo.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

It's even better now!
Gratefully yours,
Gretchen


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

For tjbaggott,  don't know if you say my post or not.from a couple of days ag0o, but was wondering about changing the order of names on the deck chairs that you did for me...  I believe it was post 2091...(McNamara's Cruisin the Wonder) if you could put Lisa on the far left(Mickey's chair), then McKenna, leave Jordan where he is and put Dallas where Lisa was, that would be great... my dd(8) wants to be next to her mommy....Thanks so much.  Love your work!!


----------



## milliepie

I think I got all of the ones requested from me on this thread.  If I missed you please let me know.    Click on the picture for the link to download full size.


----------



## milliepie

Here are a few new things I have.  Check out my 4shared for more.


----------



## tjbaggott

STINKERDOODLE said:


> For tjbaggott,  don't know if you say my post or not.from a couple of days ag0o, but was wondering about changing the order of names on the deck chairs that you did for me...  I believe it was post 2091...(McNamara's Cruisin the Wonder) if you could put Lisa on the far left(Mickey's chair), then McKenna, leave Jordan where he is and put Dallas where Lisa was, that would be great... my dd(8) wants to be next to her mommy....Thanks so much.  Love your work!!



Sorry, must have missed that.  I'll fix it up and post it tomorrow.


----------



## bevtoy

Excellent work Milliepie!




milliepie said:


> Here are a few new things I have.  Check out my 4shared for more.


----------



## grlzmom

Jordak, thank you for the license plate designs, beautiful! Could we get two more? Wondering if there is a doctor mickey mouse?

Eric - Dr. Mickey (if there is one), Florida, April

Jeanne - would love Cruella if possible, Florida, April


Millipie, thanks for link to the shared files, such creative stuff. Could you personalize one of the eastbound April 10th transatlantic with mickey flag heads? The Simons Family

Do you happen to have the Mediterranean flags on a design? We are doing the Transatlantic and first med back to back. Not a big deal, just wondering.

Beautiful designs everyone and thanks such much for your time and sharing!


----------



## son3disfan

Jordak..

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
Our friends are thrilled!
Can't wait to see our door with all the amazing magnents!


----------



## cbobalina

Your work is awesome!


----------



## bgoodmickey

jordak


Wow that was fast!!!  The board, shadowbox, and board were perfect.  Just printed on magnetic paper for our door.

You are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks a million!!

Brenda and Damon


----------



## The Queen Bee

jordak said:


> haha sure, no problem



Thank you very much Jordak!  Your efforts and talent are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## wink13

Milliepie,

Could make this one with Scott (goofy), Jeri (minnie), Reid (Jack-nightmare b4 xmas) and Brett (chip & dale)?  Any chairs will work didn't know you could work in these themes.

Thanks


----------



## SHammett

Looking for a few designs for our cruise next week. Would love to have the "cruisin the wonder" with the mickey clouds as well. We have 7, so don't know how many chairs can be fit in. Names are Mike, Owen, Kelly, Hannah, Sophie, Gracie and Susan. If that's too many chairs, two chairs with Mike and Susan would be great. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kelbel5355

milliepie said:


> I think I got all of the ones requested from me on this thread.  If I missed you please let me know.    Click on the picture for the link to download full size.



Thanks so much for doing this.  I can't wait till i get to go.


----------



## stichlover87

Could you do three license plates for me? 

The month we are going on DCL is in May

Jen- from Ohio, with Jasmine 
Megan- from Ohio, with Cinderella 
Stef- from Florida, with Stitch 

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Jordak, thank you for the license plate designs, beautiful! Could we get two more? Wondering if there is a doctor mickey mouse?
> 
> Eric - Dr. Mickey (if there is one), Florida, April
> 
> Jeanne - would love Cruella if possible, Florida, April
> 
> 
> Millipie, thanks for link to the shared files, such creative stuff. Could you personalize one of the eastbound April 10th transatlantic with mickey flag heads? The Simons Family
> 
> Do you happen to have the Mediterranean flags on a design? We are doing the Transatlantic and first med back to back. Not a big deal, just wondering.
> 
> Beautiful designs everyone and thanks such much for your time and sharing!


Dr. Minnie originally was Mickey so i just switched him back if thats ok? On the Cruella plate, if you prefer the name as a solid color i can change it.


----------



## jordak

stichlover87 said:


> Could you do three license plates for me?
> 
> The month we are going on DCL is in May
> 
> Jen- from Ohio, with Jasmine
> Megan- from Ohio, with Cinderella
> Stef- from Florida, with Stitch
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go


----------



## stichlover87

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thank you so much...they are great!


----------



## barbarasc

Jordak,

This thread is AMAZING!!! The talent is endless!

I have a question or request. I just can't decide on a design. Here is what I have going on. 

We are sailing on the Magic Feb 13, 
3 of us are sailing, Barb, John and our daughter Jen (she's 21 and a Special needs Gal). 
Our 21st wedding anniversary is on the 16th. 
John flies a Medivac Helicopter and is a Vietnam Vet
And one last thing somehow wanted included our Daughter Amandalyn she can NOT join us, she is in college and will be home studying. 

Any ideas? I know I will LOVE anything you talented folks come up with.

Last but not least. Where do I get the design made in to a magnet?


----------



## jordak

barbarasc said:


> Jordak,
> 
> This thread is AMAZING!!! The talent is endless!
> 
> I have a question or request. I just can't decide on a design. Here is what I have going on.
> 
> We are sailing on the Magic Feb 13,
> 3 of us are sailing, Barb, John and our daughter Jen (she's 21 and a Special needs Gal).
> Our 21st wedding anniversary is on the 16th.
> John flies a Medivac Helicopter and is a Vietnam Vet
> And one last thing somehow wanted included our Daughter Amandalyn she can NOT join us, she is in college and will be home studying.
> 
> Any ideas? I know I will LOVE anything you talented folks come up with.
> 
> Last but not least. Where do I get the design made in to a magnet?


I can make an anniversary design with something i already have, but really have no idea what to do for the rest of the family. On a bit of a creative low lately. If you have ideas of what you want, that might help me. Also, Milliepie and tjbaggott are good at coming up with new ideas too. Maybe they can help. I will try to come up with something though.


----------



## barbarasc

Wish I had some talent....like you folks!

I have a question or request. I just can't decide on a design. Here is what I have going on. 

We are sailing on the Magic Feb 13, 
3 of us are sailing, Barb, John and our daughter Jen (she's 21 and a Special needs Gal). 
Our 21st wedding anniversary is on the 16th. 
John flies a Medivac Helicopter and is a Vietnam Vet
And one last thing somehow wanted included our Daughter Amandalyn she can NOT join us, she is in college and will be home studying. 

Any ideas? I know I will LOVE anything you talented folks come up with.


----------



## barbarasc

jordak said:


> I can make an anniversary design with something i already have, but really have no idea what to do for the rest of the family. On a bit of a creative low lately. If you have ideas of what you want, that might help me. Also, Milliepie and tjbaggott are good at coming up with new ideas too. Maybe they can help. I will try to come up with something though.



I more than understand!  I don't know how you folks keep coming up with new ideas!  I have no vision so I can't imagine the minds that you folks have to be so creative!


----------



## tjbaggott

barbarasc said:


> Wish I had some talent....like you folks!
> 
> I have a question or request. I just can't decide on a design. Here is what I have going on.
> 
> We are sailing on the Magic Feb 13,
> 3 of us are sailing, Barb, John and our daughter Jen (she's 21 and a Special needs Gal).
> Our 21st wedding anniversary is on the 16th.
> John flies a Medivac Helicopter and is a Vietnam Vet
> And one last thing somehow wanted included our Daughter Amandalyn she can NOT join us, she is in college and will be home studying.
> 
> Any ideas? I know I will LOVE anything you talented folks come up with.



I too have an anniversary disign I can do up for you.  Milliepie is great at the Military disigns.  I can do up a deck chair disign and include both your daughters on the chairs.   Does Jen have a fabourite Disney Character?


----------



## jordak

barbarasc said:


> I more than understand!  I don't know how you folks keep coming up with new ideas!  I have no vision so I can't imagine the minds that you folks have to be so creative!



Here is one to get you started.


----------



## barbarasc

tjbaggott said:


> I too have an anniversary disign I can do up for you.  Milliepie is great at the Military disigns.  I can do up a deck chair disign and include both your daughters on the chairs.   Does Jen have a fabourite Disney Character?



Jen LOVES Sebastian    Amandalyn is a Tinker Bell gal....even though she will at home!  Poor girl!


----------



## Tami0220

Milliepie, I know it's a year away, but would you make some journal pages for our ports?  Aruba, Panama Canal, Puentaarenas, Manzanillo, Puerto Vallarta and Cabo San Lucas?  Also, I couldnt find a Palo on your website. Do you have one?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## FrazzledDad

jordak said:


> My Sunday project. Not sure if it will work very well as a magnet, but wanted to share.



Jordak,  I thought you made this for me but couldn't find it.  Could you make it for the Haskell's  Disney Magic Feb 20-27, 2010... 2nd Cruise  
  Western Med.


Thx!!!


----------



## jordak

FrazzledDad said:


> Jordak,  I thought you made this for me but couldn't find it.  Could you make it for the Haskell's  Disney Magic Feb 20-27, 2010... 2nd Cruise
> Western Med.
> 
> 
> Thx!!!


Thought i made this too, but couldn't find it either.


----------



## jordak

barbarasc said:


> Jen LOVES Sebastian    Amandalyn is a Tinker Bell gal....even though she will at home!  Poor girl!


Understand if this isn't what you had in mind. Never posted it before but thought it might work if i added tinkerbell.


----------



## barbarasc

jordak said:


> Understand if this isn't what you had in mind. Never posted it before but thought it might work if i added tinkerbell.



Amandalyn loves it!!!


----------



## ccdunn

Is it possible to get one of these with Chris & Char - we are sailing on our first cruise on Magic Feb 27th - Mar 6th and we are celebrating our 10 year anniversary - I would really appreciate it as these are so awesome - thanks!!


----------



## hockeymom98

Hi There,

Could I please get the "It just doesn't get any better than this" with just Minnie on the beach with Boat and Mickey Cloud.  Strawberry drink and maybe a book on the table, if not a pink ipod is fine.  Sailing the Magic Feb 13-20, only 34 day away!!!

Thanks
Kim


----------



## ccdunn

Is is possible for me to get one of these with Chris & Char? We are cruising for the first time on Magic 2/27-3/6 and celebrating our 10 year anniversary and I would love to surprise my husband - thank you!!


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

jordak said:


> You're welcome



Hi jordak!

I love your work, too!  When you have a chance, would you kindly make for us the same 3 as in post 2139 for:

The Leon Family
Feb 28 to Mar 4, 2010
Disney Wonder

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## FrazzledDad

jordak said:


> Thought i made this too, but couldn't find it either.


----------



## jordak

ccdunn said:


> Is is possible for me to get one of these with Chris & Char? We are cruising for the first time on Magic 2/27-3/6 and celebrating our 10 year anniversary and I would love to surprise my husband - thank you!!



Which design are you referring to?


----------



## ccdunn

The one with mickey and minne on the beach and the names written in the sand the heading above it said "It doesn't get any better than this" - Sorry I am new to the boards and just learning how to use them - thank you for replying so quickly!


----------



## noahade

Hi,  Could I get a Disney Wonder Ship Picture..... With mickey holding message that says pack your bags for disney cruise.....
It will be for Noah.....Jan 21-24    If there is any where you can put Happy 7th Birthday on it anywhere....that would be awesome...
Many thanks to you guys for doing all of this for us to make our trips extra special!!!! You are great!!! =)
Joye


----------



## jordak

Jump4Joy8390 said:


> Hi jordak!
> 
> I love your work, too!  When you have a chance, would you kindly make for us the same 3 as in post 2139 for:
> 
> The Leon Family
> Feb 28 to Mar 4, 2010
> Disney Wonder
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!


sure, no problem.


----------



## jordak

ccdunn said:


> The one with mickey and minne on the beach and the names written in the sand the heading above it said "It doesn't get any better than this" - Sorry I am new to the boards and just learning how to use them - thank you for replying so quickly!


No problem and welcome to the boards.


----------



## scrapycruiser

scrapycruiser said:


> Milliepie...could you do a mickey head w/ Univ of Alabama, for my Grandson Nick
> Also, Please do a Minnie Dress Ears for Cindy
> 
> I really appreciate all the fun you bring to everyone & their cruise !
> Thanks !
> Gina


----------



## kindra657

jordak said:


> sure, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this graphic is amazing!!! Can I get it with The Wallace Family. Jan 28-31, 2010 Wonder?


----------



## jordak

kindra657 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this graphic is amazing!!! Can I get it with The Wallace Family. Jan 28-31, 2010 Wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
Click to expand...


----------



## lelucas

Wow, we have our first disney cruise coming up Feb 6th on the Magic and we just found this board today!!  What a great resource and filled with some incredible talent!!

If it's not too much trouble, could we get the following:  we have our 3 kids and 3 nieces and nephews on the cruise

License Plates- 3 nieces and nephews from New Jersey, Feb...
Rowen-Ariel
Malone-Belle
Michael- Donald Duck

and our kids from Alabama, Feb...
Avery- Belle
Graydon - Lightning McQueen
Adleigh - Cinderella

Also, I would love some of the same magnets as in post 2197 or beach scene with Mickey and Minnie in the chairs....there are so many great ones it is hard to decide.  If you are able to do any of those feel free to do whatever is easiest for you.  We are so excited for any ones you are willing to provide us!! 

It is our first cruise, aboard the Magic sailing February 6th. Myself, wife and 3 children (3,4,5) (Lucas Family)

Thanks so much for taking your valuable time to help make all of our cruises that much more special and memorable!!!


----------



## kindra657

jordak said:


> kindra657 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thank you so much!!!! *​
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

lelucas said:


> Wow, we have our first disney cruise coming up Feb 6th on the Magic and we just found this board today!!  What a great resource and filled with some incredible talent!!
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, could we get the following:  we have our 3 kids and 3 nieces and nephews on the cruise
> 
> License Plates- 3 nieces and nephews from New Jersey, Feb...
> Rowen-Ariel
> Malone-Belle
> Michael- Donald Duck
> 
> and our kids from Alabama, Feb...
> Avery- Belle
> Graydon - Lightning McQueen
> Adleigh - Cinderella
> 
> Also, I would love some of the same magnets as in post 2197 or beach scene with Mickey and Minnie in the chairs....there are so many great ones it is hard to decide.  If you are able to do any of those feel free to do whatever is easiest for you.  We are so excited for any ones you are willing to provide us!!
> 
> It is our first cruise, aboard the Magic sailing February 6th. Myself, wife and 3 children (3,4,5) (Lucas Family)
> 
> Thanks so much for taking your valuable time to help make all of our cruises that much more special and memorable!!!


Just click on these and open them up to the large size to save. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## mygr8kdz

Hi Jordak!
I would love some license plate images for our Feb. cruise.   All are for New Yorkers:
Dopey - MOLLY
Pink Tink - KATE
R2D2 Mickey - WILLIAM
X-wing Mickey - THOMAS

Thanks so much!


----------



## SHammett

SHammett said:


> Looking for a few designs for our cruise next week. Would love to have the "cruisin the wonder" with the mickey clouds as well. We have 7, so don't know how many chairs can be fit in. Names are Mike, Owen, Kelly, Hannah, Sophie, Gracie and Susan. If that's too many chairs, two chairs with Mike and Susan would be great. Thanks so much!!!



Would love the one in post 2201 as well, if you get a chance (or just the one noted above if you're pressed for time). The Hammett Family, Disney wonder, jan 17- jan 21. Thanks for sharing your talent!


----------



## tjbaggott

hockeymom98 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Could I please get the "It just doesn't get any better than this" with just Minnie on the beach with Boat and Mickey Cloud.  Strawberry drink and maybe a book on the table, if not a pink ipod is fine.  Sailing the Magic Feb 13-20, only 34 day away!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kim



What is your current favourite read?  I'll see if I can do something with it.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Jordak - if you have time could you do two of the design below for me?  We are leaving for Florida on Friday so if you don't get to them, I totally understand!

The Otto Family (1 girl (14) and 2 boys (7 and 11) [My 7 year old would love the soccer boy!]

AND

The Koehler Family (2 girls - 14 and 9)

We are cruising on The Wonder - January 17 - 21, 2010







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Could I get these designs for

Otto Family 
Disney Wonder Jan 17-21, 2010

and 

Koehler Family
Disney Wonder Jan 17-21, 2010


Thanks again!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Stinkerdoodle:






[/IMG]


----------



## barbarasc

tjbaggott said:


> For Stinkerdoodle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can I get one of these.....

Magic - 2/13/2010

John
Barb
Jen
Amandalyn - on a this chair can you add a sign that she is @ home studying and NOT cruising with us?

Thanks!!!


----------



## barbarasc

barbarasc said:


> Can I get one of these.....
> 
> Magic - 2/13/2010
> 
> John
> Barb
> Jen
> Amandalyn - on a this chair can you add a sign that she is @ home studying and NOT cruising with us?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Sorry....forgot  the family name is Schrader


----------



## WENDYDOTS

jordak said:


> sure, here you go



Can't thank you enough for taking the time to do these, I really appreciate it!  You are definitely part of that Disney "Magic" that people always refer to


----------



## tjbaggott

NEW DISIGN!  Although this particular one is for Barbarasc, I figure it would also be nice as a Palo invite, Cruise Invite or whatever.  A favourite Disney Character knick knack can be added in place of the glass tinkerbell or any kind of small object.






[/IMG]

and your deck chairs:





[/IMG]


----------



## barbarasc

tjbaggott said:


> NEW DISIGN!  Although this particular one is for Barbarasc, I figure it would also be nice as a Palo invite, Cruise Invite or whatever.  A favourite Disney Character knick knack can be added in place of the glass tinkerbell or any kind of small object.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and your deck chairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMG....these are WONDERFUL!!!!  Thank you SOOOO Much!!!


----------



## jordak

mygr8kdz said:


> Hi Jordak!
> I would love some license plate images for our Feb. cruise.   All are for New Yorkers:
> Dopey - MOLLY
> Pink Tink - KATE
> R2D2 Mickey - WILLIAM
> X-wing Mickey - THOMAS
> 
> Thanks so much!



you're welcome


----------



## jordak

SHammett said:


> Would love the one in post 2201 as well, if you get a chance (or just the one noted above if you're pressed for time). The Hammett Family, Disney wonder, jan 17- jan 21. Thanks for sharing your talent!


----------



## jordak

For Mommy Poppins


----------



## tjbaggott

For noahade, ccdunn and hockeymom98:






[/IMG]





[/IMG][/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bnalexander

Hi Millipie,

Our cruise is coming up and I figured I had better get this request made. I found this thread a bit earlier and have just watched and tried to do this on my own and am having no luck. I would much appreciate it if you cound help with these graphics. Our cruise is 3/6/2010. Three cabins of people here. Strange spellings on most of the names and our 13 year old granddaughter, Haley, wants cheshire cat on her Mickey Head. I did not see any so I included a couple I found that she thought were cute.

Thank you!!!!!

Deckchairs From Photobucket:

6deckgmtpsm.jpg
Jamie
Bobby
Brannon
Allyson
Kaitlyn
Haley

Writing above the deck chairs: The McCabe Family Cruisin' the Magic
Writing below the deck chairs: March 6 - 13th  2010

Mickey Heads From Photobucket:

GrumpyMH.png  - Name:  Grumpa

Mickey Heads From 4shared:

daisymh.png  - Name:  Jamie
DonaldMH.jpg - Name:  Bobby
GoofyMH.png - Name:  Brannon
Goofystingraymh.jpg - Name:  Brannon
pirateminniemh2.png- Name:  Uma
Pirateheadbandmh.png - Name:  Papa
Tinkpinkpurplemh.png - Name:  Allyson
PrincessJasminemh.jpg - Name:  Kaitlyn
chipmh.jpg - Name:  Grandma

Cheshire Cat Mickey Head - Name:  Haley 

We found a couple of graphics and wondered if you could use them?
http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac268/bnalexander_bucket/cheshirecatlayingb.jpg




http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac268/bnalexander_bucket/cheshire-cat-standinga.jpg


----------



## mygr8kdz

jordak said:


> you're welcome




Thank you, thank you, thank you - I love them!


----------



## Goofy442

Hi, just wondering if these designs were done with Print Shop? If it was could you please tell me how it is done.
Thank You


----------



## MrsPMC00

Hi again!  Hoping to get one more done if you would be so kind!!!  Could we have the "open journal" We are on the Magic March 20-27, 2010.  Label it Our First Disney Cruise.  For the list of 3 things to do: 1) RELAX 2) Lots of beach time 3) Fruity Drinks

I can't remember what else is on it - but we are The McCumber Family - Mom, Dad, Katie and Brenna

Thanks soooo much!!!  Your work is amazing!


----------



## SHammett

jordak said:


>



Perfect! Thanks soooo much! If you have time, I would also love to have the empty beach chairs on the beach with the mickey clouds above and the ship in the background. We have 7, so if that's too many chairs for that one, the empty beach chairs on deck would be great, too. Names are- Mike, Hannah, Kelly, Owen, Gracie, Sophie and Susan.


----------



## jordak

MrsPMC00 said:


> Hi again!  Hoping to get one more done if you would be so kind!!!  Could we have the "open journal" We are on the Magic March 20-27, 2010.  Label it Our First Disney Cruise.  For the list of 3 things to do: 1) RELAX 2) Lots of beach time 3) Fruity Drinks
> 
> I can't remember what else is on it - but we are The McCumber Family - Mom, Dad, Katie and Brenna
> 
> Thanks soooo much!!!  Your work is amazing!



You're welcome and thanks for the props.


----------



## ccdunn

ccdunn said:


> The one with mickey and minne on the beach and the names written in the sand the heading above it said "It doesn't get any better than this" - Sorry I am new to the boards and just learning how to use them - thank you for replying so quickly!


Hi Jordak - You asked me the design I was requesting at it is #6 on the this post - With Chris & Char in the sand. We are cruising for the first time on Magic 2/27-3/6 and celebrating our 10 year anniversary - sorry to bother you again with this request!  Thank you very much!


----------



## tjbaggott

ccdunn said:


> Hi Jordak - You asked me the design I was requesting at it is #6 on the this post - With Chris & Char in the sand. We are cruising for the first time on Magic 2/27-3/6 and celebrating our 10 year anniversary - sorry to bother you again with this request!  Thank you very much!




I did this up for you, it's post 2219? on page 148. 
If this isn't the one you wanted, let me know.  Jordak has his specialty beach ones and I my own specialty one, that actually started with his Mickey in the Chair.  If you wanted one with the bigger beach scene, that will be Jordaks.  If the one I did is correct but you'd rather have different drinks, let me know, that can be changed.


----------



## hockeymom98

tjbaggott said:


> What is your current favourite read?  I'll see if I can do something with it.


Currently is Debbie Macomber, Cedar Cove

Thanks


----------



## msnoble

Hi Jordak--
Could I get this one with just "February 21-25, 2010"?  Working on some FE gifts...


----------



## tjbaggott

hockeymom98 said:


> Currently is Debbie Macomber, Cedar Cove
> 
> Thanks




I had went ahead and made the graphic for you without a book, it's on the previous page.  If I can find a photo of that book lying on it's side I'll remake the graphic for you.  So far in my search I haven't found what I need, but will keep trying.


----------



## ccdunn

tjbaggott said:


> I did this up for you, it's post 2219? on page 148.
> If this isn't the one you wanted, let me know.  Jordak has his specialty beach ones and I my own specialty one, that actually started with his Mickey in the Chair.  If you wanted one with the bigger beach scene, that will be Jordaks.  If the one I did is correct but you'd rather have different drinks, let me know, that can be changed.


I am sorry - I totally missed it when scanning through them - Can you make minnie's drink a margarita and mickey with a corona?  Is it possible to add the mickey ice cream in mickeys hand?  Thank you for sharing your awesome talent - greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jordak

msnoble said:


> Hi Jordak--
> Could I get this one with just "February 21-25, 2010"?  Working on some FE gifts...



Sure can


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

Hi tjbaggott!

I really love your work!!!  If you have a chance, would you kindly make us 4 magnets:

Clement (Pirate Mickey)
Corinne (Pirate Minnie)
Chloe (Pirate Minnie)

Cruisin' with Mickey with all 3 names on the chairs.

We will be on the Disney Wonder from February 28 to March 4, 2010.

Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

ccdunn said:


> I am sorry - I totally missed it when scanning through them - Can you make minnie's drink a margarita and mickey with a corona?  Is it possible to add the mickey ice cream in mickeys hand?  Thank you for sharing your awesome talent - greatly appreciated!!




Here you go.  I can't add the hands holding a Mickey bar as I don't have the arm graphics.  But you can ask Jordak to add them.  He might just see this and add them anyway, but ask just in case he doesn't catch this post. 






[/IMG]


----------



## mstinson14

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Hi could I get this with July 18-13 2010  Magic  and Carl and Joyce.  Is it possible to do like a coffee cup for mickey and a diet coke for minnie?


----------



## MinnieMeg

I just found this thread.  I am astounded by the talent here.  Would you please make me a copy of the open journal?  My info is Our First Cruise,  Meg and Carl, Disney Wonder February 7-11, 2010.  We want to relax, enjoy the beach, and relax.

Meg


----------



## MinnieMeg

Hi, May I please have "It Just Doesn't Get Any Better Than This" for a cruise on the Wonder February 7-11, 2010 for Meg and Carl. Minnie - glass of wine Mickey - margarita.  Thank you.

Meg


----------



## STINKERDOODLE

tjbaggott, Just perfect!!  Thank you... just finished packing we can't wait to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msnoble

jordak said:


> Sure can



Super fast, and it looks great!


----------



## msnoble

Hi,
I was wondering if it would be possible to get this on a natural/cream background, and with February 21-25, 2010 added?  I am trying to do a heat transfer onto a natural canvas, and prefer to use the dark transfers but don't want the white background to be obvious (hope that makes sense?)





And could I also get this one with the following names:
tigger2on; allesma; Sonogal; ragtopday; queenmother92301; buick86




I'm working on an FE gift, so it is possible I may have other names as folks join...is that ok?


----------



## auntsue

TJ and Jordak, your graphics are just spectacular!  I thought I might have already asked for some, but I must be delirious.

I didn't want to bother you, so I went on both your photobucket pages.  I loved so many of the graphics, but when I copied the pictures, some came out very small and when I tried to enlarge them, they became very blurry.  Others came out huge and only half of it came out when I copied them onto Word.  Not to mention, I wouldn't have had a clue how to put the names in anyawy, so...  

I'd would love for you to make me some graphics so I can make magnets for my February 4 cruise.  Please, please!

Pirate theme:
I would love the Pirate Mickey and Minnie heads like in post # 1682.
Mickey / Chet  Can you put an eye patch on his right eye?  DH is blind in that eye and is going to wear a patch on pirate night.  If not, plain is fine.
Minnie / Susan  The Minnie w/the jewlery.
License Plate Pirate Mickey with Map like in Jordak's photobucket / CHESU / Florida  

License Plate Sorcerer Mickey like in Jordak's photobucket / CHESU / Florida

My niece loves Tinkerbell.  If I could please get her name / Jennafer / in the both the name letters and green Mickey ears like in post # 1657.

Two last things, I almost forgot, can you please make me 2 cruise badges like in TJ's photobucket / Chet / Susan.

Thank you both so very much!!!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Here you go.  I can't add the hands holding a Mickey bar as I don't have the arm graphics.  But you can ask Jordak to add them.  He might just see this and add them anyway, but ask just in case he doesn't catch this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


sure, i can do this.


----------



## jordak

MinnieMeg said:


> I just found this thread.  I am astounded by the talent here.  Would you please make me a copy of the open journal?  My info is Our First Cruise,  Meg and Carl, Disney Wonder February 7-11, 2010.  We want to relax, enjoy the beach, and relax.
> 
> Meg


Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## lookingforthemagic

Milliepie, could you please do a couple of designs for me? You did some for my niece and nephew 2 years ago, and they STILL have their magnets on the fridge! LOL! My friends are going on their first cruise, and I'd like to surprise them with magnets. Maybe for the first one, the deck chairs with castaway cay in the background saying Natalie, Gerard, and then a kids chair with Marley. And the second one a soccer ball Mickey Head that says "Happy 40th Gerard" Thanks so much for sharing your time and talent!!


----------



## jordak

auntsue said:


> TJ and Jordak, your graphics are just spectacular!  I thought I might have already asked for some, but I must be delirious.
> 
> I didn't want to bother you, so I went on both your photobucket pages.  I loved so many of the graphics, but when I copied the pictures, some came out very small and when I tried to enlarge them, they became very blurry.  Others came out huge and only half of it came out when I copied them onto Word.  Not to mention, I wouldn't have had a clue how to put the names in anyawy, so...
> 
> I'd would love for you to make me some graphics so I can make magnets for my February 4 cruise.  Please, please!
> 
> Pirate theme:
> I would love the Pirate Mickey and Minnie heads like in post # 1682.
> Mickey / Chet  Can you put an eye patch on his right eye?  DH is blind in that eye and is going to wear a patch on pirate night.  If not, plain is fine.
> Minnie / Susan  The Minnie w/the jewlery.
> License Plate Pirate Mickey with Map like in Jordak's photobucket / CHESU / Florida
> 
> License Plate Sorcerer Mickey like in Jordak's photobucket / CHESU / Florida
> 
> My niece loves Tinkerbell.  If I could please get her name / Jennafer / in the both the name letters and green Mickey ears like in post # 1657.
> 
> Two last things, I almost forgot, can you please make me 2 cruise badges like in TJ's photobucket / Chet / Susan.
> 
> Thank you both so very much!!!


Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## bnalexander

[/IMG][/quote]

This is such a great graphic.  Could you do one 
 just like this for our trip?  Names are: Uma & Papa  -- Ship:  Disney Magic -- Dates: March 6th to March 13th  2010

Could we also get the sand snowman with the santa hat?  Merry Christmas   Names:  Bobby, Jamie, Kaitlyn, Allyson, Brannon, Haley
Thank you very much for your time!  Your work is just wonderful.


----------



## milliepie

barbarasc said:


> Wish I had some talent....like you folks!
> 
> I have a question or request. I just can't decide on a design. Here is what I have going on.
> 
> We are sailing on the Magic Feb 13,
> 3 of us are sailing, Barb, John and our daughter Jen (she's 21 and a Special needs Gal).
> Our 21st wedding anniversary is on the 16th.
> John flies a Medivac Helicopter and is a Vietnam Vet
> And one last thing somehow wanted included our Daughter Amandalyn she can NOT join us, she is in college and will be home studying.
> 
> Any ideas? I know I will LOVE anything you talented folks come up with.




Here are a couple of things from me.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


>



You know I posted the one for Nick, but I don't think I did Cindy.  Here it is.


----------



## dorjaleigh

jordak said:


> Enjoy the cruise!



Making this one for my parents.  They're taking their first Disney Cruise.  Here are the details:

Nancy & Smitty
January 31 - February 4, 2010
Disney Wonder

THX!


----------



## MinnieMeg

Thank you Jordak.  My whole family thinks the graphic is Wonder-ful.  

Meg


----------



## dorjaleigh

milliepie said:


> I think I got all of the ones requested from me on this thread.  If I missed you please let me know.    Click on the picture for the link to download full size.



Doing the Mickey pants for:

Smitty

Doing the Minnie pants for:

Nancy

thx!


----------



## dorjaleigh

jordak said:


> plenty of time for you.



Could you do the fairies license plate for:
Dorja ~ January 2010 ~ New York

Buzz Lightyear license plate:
Tyler ~ January 2010 ~ Maryland

Pluto license plate:
Jalen ~ January 2010 ~ Maryland

Chip & Dale license plate:
Eric ~ January 2010 ~ New York

THX!


----------



## auntsue

OMG!!!  Jordak, those license plates are fabulous!  Thank you so very much.

I was browsing your site again and if you wouldn't mind, could I please get the pink Tink license plate for my niece / Jennafer (with an a) /, and the Sunset Mickey and Minnie w/the ship in the background / Susan & Chet / Cruisin' Disney-Style for the Very First Time!  I love your stuff and I may even ask for another one tomorrow, if you don't mind.  

I can't believe how quickly you were able to do them, and you've already done thousands for everyone.  That's very generous of you.  Thanks for passing on the Disney magic.


----------



## kbmo4444

jordak said:


>



Hi Jordak could I get one of these with The Burke Family

                                                      Disney Magic
                                                  February 20th to 27th 2010

Thanks  - Karen


----------



## jordak

dorjaleigh said:


> Making this one for my parents.  They're taking their first Disney Cruise.  Here are the details:
> 
> Nancy & Smitty
> January 31 - February 4, 2010
> Disney Wonder
> 
> THX!


----------



## jordak

dorjaleigh said:


> Could you do the fairies license plate for:
> Dorja ~ January 2010 ~ New York
> 
> Buzz Lightyear license plate:
> Tyler ~ January 2010 ~ Maryland
> 
> Pluto license plate:
> Jalen ~ January 2010 ~ Maryland
> 
> Chip & Dale license plate:
> Eric ~ January 2010 ~ New York
> 
> THX!



you're welcome


----------



## jordak

auntsue said:


> OMG!!!  Jordak, those license plates are fabulous!  Thank you so very much.
> 
> I was browsing your site again and if you wouldn't mind, could I please get the pink Tink license plate for my niece / Jennafer (with an a) /, and the Sunset Mickey and Minnie w/the ship in the background / Susan & Chet / Cruisin' Disney-Style for the Very First Time!  I love your stuff and I may even ask for another one tomorrow, if you don't mind.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly you were able to do them, and you've already done thousands for everyone.  That's very generous of you.  Thanks for passing on the Disney magic.


Before i make the wrong one i better ask. Are you talking about the mickey and minnie on the large beach and holding hands with the writing in the sand? Thanks


----------



## jordak

kbmo4444 said:


> Hi Jordak could I get one of these with The Burke Family
> 
> Disney Magic
> February 20th to 27th 2010
> 
> Thanks  - Karen


----------



## kbmo4444

jordak said:


>



Looks great!! Thank you so much


----------



## tjbaggott

For jumpforjoy:





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

For mstinson14 (double check your dates for me, as I think there was a mistake in your request, so I took a guess:





[/IMG]

For bnalexander (if you'd like the drinks changed, just let me know:





[/IMG]

For auntsue:





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

For minnieMeg:





[/IMG]

For kbmo4444:





[/IMG]


----------



## auntsue

Jordak, the pink Tink license plate came out great!  I just know my niece is going to love it.  I can't wait till she sees it, she will be blown away.  Thank you again!  I really loved all of your license plates.  I can't believe how many you have!  Can I have one of each?  Just kidding!!!

Yes, I would like the Mickey and Minnie that is right above and below the pirates that TJ made me in post # 2260.  Thanks so much.

TJ, I love, love, love, my pirates!!!  Thank you so very, very much!  The patch is the exact one I ordered for DH.  He chuckled when he saw it.  They are beyond great!

I do have a question though.  Could you possibly tell me what I did wrong? When I right-clicked and copied the pirates into Word, landscape orientation, the bottom was cut off.  When I copied them the portrait way, the right side was cut off.  I finally got around this by e-mailing them to myself, but I was wondering why there was a problem, as it didn't happen when I copied the license plates. 

Anyway, I have already printed them on magnetic paper and they are so sharp and clear, they really are gorgeous!  Do you know if you can laminate over the magnetic paper, or will that keep them from sticking.  I really would love to preserve them.  I am just so impressed with how great they came out!

One more thing, I forget to tell you which name tags I wanted.  I can't decide.  I really like them both, so you can choose for me.  

Thanks seems so inadequate, but thanks so much to both of you again and again!


----------



## wld4mky

jordak said:


>



Could 
Ii please have this one with
The Robertson Family
Disney Magic
February 20th - 27th 2010
Thank-you


----------



## jordak

wld4mky said:


> Could
> Ii please have this one with
> The Robertson Family
> Disney Magic
> February 20th - 27th 2010
> Thank-you


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

auntsue said:


> Jordak, the pink Tink license plate came out great!  I just know my niece is going to love it.  I can't wait till she sees it, she will be blown away.  Thank you again!  I really loved all of your license plates.  I can't believe how many you have!  Can I have one of each?  Just kidding!!!
> 
> Yes, I would like the Mickey and Minnie that is right above and below the pirates that TJ made me in post # 2260.  Thanks so much.
> 
> TJ, I love, love, love, my pirates!!!  Thank you so very, very much!  The patch is the exact one I ordered for DH.  He chuckled when he saw it.  They are beyond great!
> 
> I do have a question though.  Could you possibly tell me what I did wrong? When I right-clicked and copied the pirates into Word, landscape orientation, the bottom was cut off.  When I copied them the portrait way, the right side was cut off.  I finally got around this by e-mailing them to myself, but I was wondering why there was a problem, as it didn't happen when I copied the license plates.
> 
> Anyway, I have already printed them on magnetic paper and they are so sharp and clear, they really are gorgeous!  Do you know if you can laminate over the magnetic paper, or will that keep them from sticking.  I really would love to preserve them.  I am just so impressed with how great they came out!
> 
> One more thing, I forget to tell you which name tags I wanted.  I can't decide.  I really like them both, so you can choose for me.
> 
> Thanks seems so inadequate, but thanks so much to both of you again and again!


tjbaggott actually does that design. I am sure she will get you made up.


----------



## bnalexander

tjbaggott, thank you so much. My first graphic for the cruise. Now I have to figure out how to get it and print it! I can do it! Really!

And..the drinks are just right. This is for my in-laws cabin door and it is perfect for them!

Opps, already I have a problem. How large is the pic supposed to be when I print it? Do I need to go to photobucket to get it at full size? When I printed it it was very small. Are there instructions somewhere on this thread so I won't have to bother you?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## auntsue

TJ, I just received the Cruise name tags you made for me.  They are perfect.  Thanks once again!

My door is going to look so awesome thanks to you and Jordak and Tom.  I really do appreciate it, because without you guys, it would just be empty.

THANK YOU!


----------



## ccdunn

jordak said:


> sure, i can do this.
> 
> [THANK YOU JORDAK - This is perfect - You all are so talented!


----------



## milliepie

grlzmom said:


> Jordak, thank you for the license plate designs, beautiful! Could we get two more? Wondering if there is a doctor mickey mouse?
> 
> Eric - Dr. Mickey (if there is one), Florida, April
> 
> Jeanne - would love Cruella if possible, Florida, April
> 
> 
> Millipie, thanks for link to the shared files, such creative stuff. Could you personalize one of the eastbound April 10th transatlantic with mickey flag heads? The Simons Family
> 
> Do you happen to have the Mediterranean flags on a design? We are doing the Transatlantic and first med back to back. Not a big deal, just wondering.
> 
> Beautiful designs everyone and thanks such much for your time and sharing!



I don't have a Med design, but I'm sure it won't be too hard to come up with something.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ccdunn

milliepie - is it possible to get the following....

#2247 - Black mickey head with wedding mickey and minne - Chris & Char - Celebrating 10 years

#2248 - Minnie - Char 
             Goofy or Mickey if you don't have Goofy - Chris

We are going on our first cruise March 27th - Magic to celebrate our anniversary - Thank you very much for sharing your talent.


----------



## milliepie

wink13 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could make this one with Scott (goofy), Jeri (minnie), Reid (Jack-nightmare b4 xmas) and Brett (chip & dale)?  Any chairs will work didn't know you could work in these themes.
> 
> Thanks



Absolutely.


----------



## milliepie

SHammett said:


> Looking for a few designs for our cruise next week. Would love to have the "cruisin the wonder" with the mickey clouds as well. We have 7, so don't know how many chairs can be fit in. Names are Mike, Owen, Kelly, Hannah, Sophie, Gracie and Susan. If that's too many chairs, two chairs with Mike and Susan would be great. Thanks so much!!!



No problem.  





You know, I'm sorry.  I forgot to add Kelly and I don't think another cair will fit.  I added her name to the beach ball.  I hope it's ok.


----------



## milliepie

Tami0220 said:


> Milliepie, I know it's a year away, but would you make some journal pages for our ports?  Aruba, Panama Canal, Puentaarenas, Manzanillo, Puerto Vallarta and Cabo San Lucas?  Also, I couldnt find a Palo on your website. Do you have one?  Thank you in advance.



They are on my list.


----------



## milliepie

lookingforthemagic said:


> Milliepie, could you please do a couple of designs for me? You did some for my niece and nephew 2 years ago, and they STILL have their magnets on the fridge! LOL! My friends are going on their first cruise, and I'd like to surprise them with magnets. Maybe for the first one, the deck chairs with castaway cay in the background saying Natalie, Gerard, and then a kids chair with Marley. And the second one a soccer ball Mickey Head that says "Happy 40th Gerard" Thanks so much for sharing your time and talent!!



Glad to help!     Don't forget to click on the pic for full size.


----------



## milliepie

dorjaleigh said:


> Doing the Mickey pants for:
> 
> Smitty
> 
> Doing the Minnie pants for:
> 
> Nancy
> 
> thx!



You're welcome.


----------



## barbarasc

Can you dream up something for me.  Magic Feb 13th,

The Schrader's, John, Barb and Jen

My husband John is a Medivac Helicopter Pilot and a Veitnam Vet and was wondering if you can work that in some how?  I LOVE everything you do.....!!

Barb


----------



## Tigger1313

I Love the pirate ears. Could I get 2 for our up coming cruise on Feb 14. Chris (mickey pirate) Cathy (minnie pirate). Thank you in advance.


----------



## mstinson14

tjbaggott said:


> For jumpforjoy:
> 
> 
> For mstinson14 (double check your dates for me, as I think there was a mistake in your request, so I took a guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It should have been July 18-30 2010  Magic


----------



## wink13

Wow! thanks that's perfect.



milliepie said:


> Absolutely.


----------



## noahade

Good Morning Everyone! TJ, Thanks for my graphic a fews days ago, i love it! ......i have a question....i have noticed on a lot of stateroom door pics posted on here, some different colored mickey heads that are solid...no writing.  they look real cute to fill in around the other stuff..... Are they on this thread somewhere or can you tell me where to get them?  Thanks so much!!! =)


----------



## kbmo4444

Hi Jordak - Could I please get 2 plates one with Chip and Dale name Olivia
and the fairies with Morgan - Date Feb and state New Hampshire.

Thanks again


----------



## mommykds

milliepie said:


>



This is so cool!  May I make a request? 

Could I get this with the names.

Dana (he's a guy)
Anne Marie
Katie
Daniel
Sophie

Thank you.


----------



## tjbaggott

noahade said:


> Good Morning Everyone! TJ, Thanks for my graphic a fews days ago, i love it! ......i have a question....i have noticed on a lot of stateroom door pics posted on here, some different colored mickey heads that are solid...no writing.  they look real cute to fill in around the other stuff..... Are they on this thread somewhere or can you tell me where to get them?  Thanks so much!!! =)




Those just might be the paint chip samples you can get from Home Depot!
Or visit Milliepie's 4 shared album.  She has lots of blank solid colored Mickey heads there.


----------



## milliepie

bnalexander said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> Our cruise is coming up and I figured I had better get this request made. I found this thread a bit earlier and have just watched and tried to do this on my own and am having no luck. I would much appreciate it if you cound help with these graphics. Our cruise is 3/6/2010. Three cabins of people here. Strange spellings on most of the names and our 13 year old granddaughter, Haley, wants cheshire cat on her Mickey Head. I did not see any so I included a couple I found that she thought were cute.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> Deckchairs From Photobucket:
> 
> 6deckgmtpsm.jpg
> Jamie
> Bobby
> Brannon
> Allyson
> Kaitlyn
> Haley
> 
> Writing above the deck chairs: The McCabe Family Cruisin' the Magic
> Writing below the deck chairs: March 6 - 13th  2010
> 
> Mickey Heads From Photobucket:
> 
> GrumpyMH.png  - Name:  Grumpa
> 
> Mickey Heads From 4shared:
> 
> daisymh.png  - Name:  Jamie
> DonaldMH.jpg - Name:  Bobby
> GoofyMH.png - Name:  Brannon
> Goofystingraymh.jpg - Name:  Brannon
> pirateminniemh2.png- Name:  Uma
> Pirateheadbandmh.png - Name:  Papa
> Tinkpinkpurplemh.png - Name:  Allyson
> PrincessJasminemh.jpg - Name:  Kaitlyn
> chipmh.jpg - Name:  Grandma
> 
> Cheshire Cat Mickey Head - Name:  Haley
> 
> We found a couple of graphics and wondered if you could use them?



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

bnalexander said:


> Could we also get the sand snowman with the santa hat?  Merry Christmas   Names:  Bobby, Jamie, Kaitlyn, Allyson, Brannon, Haley
> Thank you very much for your time!  Your work is just wonderful.




Click on the pic for full size.


----------



## milliepie

ccdunn said:


> milliepie - is it possible to get the following....
> 
> #2247 - Black mickey head with wedding mickey and minne - Chris & Char - Celebrating 10 years
> 
> #2248 - Minnie - Char
> Goofy or Mickey if you don't have Goofy - Chris
> 
> We are going on our first cruise March 27th - Magic to celebrate our anniversary - Thank you very much for sharing your talent.



Any time.


----------



## milliepie

barbarasc said:


> Can you dream up something for me.  Magic Feb 13th,
> 
> The Schrader's, John, Barb and Jen
> 
> My husband John is a Medivac Helicopter Pilot and a Veitnam Vet and was wondering if you can work that in some how?  I LOVE everything you do.....!!
> 
> Barb



I'm having a creative conflict with my brain today.  Here is the best I could do.  I hope it's ok.


----------



## barbarasc

milliepie said:


> I'm having a creative conflict with my brain today.  Here is the best I could do.  I hope it's ok.



LOVE it!!!!  Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## kbmo4444

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.



Hi Milliepie - could I get deck chairs on beach w/ clouds and ship
names on chairs Bill Karen Morgan Olivia (no dates or ship name)
Thanks -Karen


----------



## jordak

Milliepie, do you happen to have one of these for the Dream? I have been looking for awhile but have had no luck. Thanks


----------



## mstinson14

tjbaggott said:


> For mstinson14 (double check your dates for me, as I think there was a mistake in your request, so I took a guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




This should have been Magic July 18-30,2010.  Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

For mstinson14, I fixed the date for you:






[/IMG]


and for Tigger1313






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## SHammett

milliepie said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm sorry.  I forgot to add Kelly and I don't think another cair will fit.  I added her name to the beach ball.  I hope it's ok.



Actually, Kelly is my daughter's friend, who is going along with us, so this is perfect! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Now my friend, whose family is cruising also, is begging for one. Could you pleeeease do one with the names Ken, Collin, Carson, Peyton and Rebecca? You're the best! You really should open a business doing these, or atleast accept donations.


----------



## MickeyMom:)

milliepie said:


> You're most welcome.




Those Mickey Heads with the Dallas Cowboys are AMAZING!!!! Just tonight my husband was looking thru the magnet thread with me and stated "Gosh it would be so cooool if we can get a mickey head with the U from the University of Miami (Hurricanes) logo on it, in orange and green". My response "let me work on it"... Is there the possibility that it can be accomplished. We are sailing on the Magic on 02/06...Thanks!!! Milliepie
are you also the one that does those beach chairs in the sand with the Magic in the background? We are also a family of 6 but my oldest has to stay behind...She is in college and cant take the leave, I would love to include her name on a beach chair along with ours....Can you help? I would sooooo appreciate it...


----------



## MickeyMom:)

Jordak Can you pleeeeease make me a license plate with mickey on it that says PUMA on it. We sail on 02/06 and I LOVE these......Thanks!


----------



## WDdaughter

Hi Milliepie, welcome back. I made a request a while back, I haven't been able to find it. Could I please get Chad and Carla in Tiki Mickey Minnie with the characters in the middle of the names.  Also, at your leisure could I get the following names in DCL characters, Krista, Rob, Richard, Autumn, Chad, Carla, Chase, Alex.

Thanks


----------



## jordak

MickeyMom:) said:


> Jordak Can you pleeeeease make me a license plate with mickey on it that says PUMA on it. We sail on 02/06 and I LOVE these......Thanks!


Sure, no problem


----------



## mjcoleman

Millipie and Jordak, your work is OUT OF THIS WORLD as is your generosity for doing this for everyone.

I'd would love for you to make me some graphics so I can make magnets for my February 14 Wonder cruise. Please, please!

I would love it if you could help out with the following (sorry for the big list):

License Plate Pirate Mickey with Map like in Jordak's photobucket / JACOB 

License Plate Xwing Mickey like in Jordak's photobucket / JOSH 

License Plate Mickey & Friends like in Jordak's photobucket / MOM

License Plate Googy Golf like in Jordak's photobucket / ROLLTIDE (in red)

Beach Chairs with ship in background:
John (mickey chair - red), Jane (minnie dots - pink), Josh (green), Jacob (orange) with a header "Cruising with Mickey!"  No date needed on it.

Thank you both so very much!!!


----------



## MickeyMom:)

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem



Amazing.......Super quick....I LOVE IT!


----------



## jordak

mjcoleman said:


> Millipie and Jordak, your work is OUT OF THIS WORLD as is your generosity for doing this for everyone.
> 
> I'd would love for you to make me some graphics so I can make magnets for my February 14 Wonder cruise. Please, please!
> 
> I would love it if you could help out with the following (sorry for the big list):
> 
> License Plate Pirate Mickey with Map like in Jordak's photobucket / JACOB
> 
> License Plate Xwing Mickey like in Jordak's photobucket / JOSH
> 
> License Plate Mickey & Friends like in Jordak's photobucket / MOM
> 
> License Plate Googy Golf like in Jordak's photobucket / ROLLTIDE (in red)
> 
> Beach Chairs with ship in background:
> John (mickey chair - red), Jane (minnie dots - pink), Josh (green), Jacob (orange) with a header "Cruising with Mickey!"  No date needed on it.
> 
> Thank you both so very much!!!


sure, happy to help out.


----------



## jordak

Something new


----------



## dizney-cruiser

jordak said:


> Something new



*LOVE IT!!*


----------



## bnalexander

milliepie said:


> Click on the pic for full size.


 
milliepie,
This is just what I needed.  Just a couple of changes...
On the left side Bobby, Jamie (only)
On the right side - remove James and add Allyson, Brannon

That way Parents (Bobby, Jamie) are on the left and kids (Haley, Brannon, Kaitlyn, Allyson) are on the right

This is so kind of you to do.  Thank you.


----------



## bnalexander

milliepie,

The Mickey heads were wonderful and I know so much work! I really appreciate it.

I have two more..would you put Grandma on the plutomh mickey head with the green paw prints too. Also, a golfball Mickey head with Bobby on it?

We love the two deck chairs with the life preserver in between and only ocean and blue sky in the background. Could we get this with one chair cover with doggie prints and the other with the dog collar? Names on the chairs, Mark, Barb. Life preserver, Disney Magic (top) March 6th - 13th, 2010 (bottom)

When I saw that cheshire cat I just about died! It looks wonderful and the stripes on the lettering is great! I am not going to show Haley until we board the ship. I love it!

That should about fix us up for the heads on our doors and thanks ahead of time for the extras. I had a hard time figuring things out, but this is final!


----------



## bnalexander

milliepie,

Just found this...
On the 6 deck chairs for McCabe Family, could you please change the spelling on the chair next to the end chair on the right from Kaitlin to Kaitlyn. Needs to be y instead of i.
Thanks for updating that.


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> You know I posted the one for Nick, but I don't think I did Cindy.  Here it is.



Cindy will love it ! Thankyou for you time and talent !!  I will look for Nick's .


----------



## bnalexander

jordak,  Could you please make one of your cool license plates for each of our cruise party?  They are really a unique look and will be so nice on our door along with the pretty work milliepie has done for us.  This is a hugh list. The first four on the list are the children, so they are the important ones.  ALL of the plates are so cute that the adults picked out one too but if there are too many, just do the kids.  It is a family cruise for us and we have three cabins of cruisers.  Thank you very much.  

Our cruise is March 6, 2010 on the Magic.

License Plate Mickey and friends like in Jordak's photobucket / HALEY
(Haley wanted cheshire cat but I don't see any.  She will love this one if you don't have the cat)

License Plate Jasmine like in Jordak's photobucket / KAITLYN

License Plate Goofy Golf like in Jordak's photobucket / BRANNON (in red)

License Plate blue tink like in Jordak's photobucket / ALLYSON 

License Plate Grumpy like in Jordak's photobucket / MARK

License Plate Mickey and Pluto like in Jordak's photobucket / BARB

License Plate Pink Minnie like in Jordak's photobucket / JAMIE

License Plate Grumpy Donald like in Jordak's photobucket / BOBBY 

License Plate Pirate Minnie like in Jordak's photobucket / UMA

License Plate Pirate Mickey with map like in Jordak's photobucket / PAPA


----------



## gomagic

Hi Milliepie!
Is is possible to get the mickey head for Ohio State.  If so it would be great.
Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

bnalexander said:


> jordak,  Could you please make one of your cool license plates for each of our cruise party?  They are really a unique look and will be so nice on our door along with the pretty work milliepie has done for us.  This is a hugh list. The first four on the list are the children, so they are the important ones.  ALL of the plates are so cute that the adults picked out one too but if there are too many, just do the kids.  It is a family cruise for us and we have three cabins of cruisers.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Our cruise is March 6, 2010 on the Magic.
> 
> License Plate Mickey and friends like in Jordak's photobucket / HALEY
> (Haley wanted cheshire cat but I don't see any.  She will love this one if you don't have the cat)
> 
> License Plate Jasmine like in Jordak's photobucket / KAITLYN
> 
> License Plate Goofy Golf like in Jordak's photobucket / BRANNON (in red)
> 
> License Plate blue tink like in Jordak's photobucket / ALLYSON
> 
> License Plate Grumpy like in Jordak's photobucket / MARK
> 
> License Plate Mickey and Pluto like in Jordak's photobucket / BARB
> 
> License Plate Pink Minnie like in Jordak's photobucket / JAMIE
> 
> License Plate Grumpy Donald like in Jordak's photobucket / BOBBY
> 
> License Plate Pirate Minnie like in Jordak's photobucket / UMA
> 
> License Plate Pirate Mickey with map like in Jordak's photobucket / PAPA


  I can turn these out pretty quick so no problem. Click to enlarge them.


----------



## kbmo4444

jordak said:


> I can turn these out pretty quick so no problem. Click to enlarge them.



Hi Jordak could I please get Morgan with fairies license plate and Olivia with Chip and Dale with Feb and New Hampshire

Thanks - Karen


----------



## mjcoleman

JORDAK you are awesome.  Thanks so much for the license plates.  They are wonderful!


----------



## jordak

kbmo4444 said:


> Hi Jordak could I please get Morgan with fairies license plate and Olivia with Chip and Dale with Feb and New Hampshire
> 
> Thanks - Karen


sure


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


>



I was very happy with Nick's U of ALA , however, when I enlarged it ,it was very grainy. Is there anything I can do ? Thanks !


----------



## kbmo4444

jordak said:


> sure



Thank you so much Jordak. These look great


----------



## bronwyn

Jordak,

Is it possible for you to make one more license plate for me?

Looking for Disney Fairies, Feb, Michigan with Bronwyn.

Thanks!


----------



## Pattiwig

jordak said:


>



Hi, thanks for the info.  I was wondering if you could do a Perry the Platypus, from Phineas and Ferb, magnet for my DD, her name is Perri and she loves that character because of the same names.

I would like a Star Wars Mickey magnet for my DS Taylor, and the Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs (may be a license), with the names Patti and Carl, with margaritas.

We are sailing on the Magic 3/27/10.

Thanks again.

Patti


----------



## jordak

bronwyn said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Is it possible for you to make one more license plate for me?
> 
> Looking for Disney Fairies, Feb, Michigan with Bronwyn.
> 
> Thanks!


Happy to do it!


----------



## Pattiwig

Pattiwig said:


> Hi, thanks for the info.  I was wondering if you could do a Perry the Platypus, from Phineas and Ferb, magnet for my DD, her name is Perri and she loves that character because of the same names.
> 
> I would like a Star Wars Mickey magnet for my DS Taylor, and the Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs (may be a license), with the names Patti and Carl, with margaritas.
> 
> We are sailing on the Magic 3/27/10.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Patti



Oh, Oh, Oh, I forgot - the invitaionn too (Kids don't know about cruise yet) 3/27/10 Eastern Caribbean, Magic , Wiggin Family.   The star wars mickey - meant the Jedi one,  and the Mickey/minnie on the beach chairs - looking at the sea - no kids please.  I can't get the pictures on my work computer, so I was winging it, and then when I got home I saw how many choices there were.... sorry for any confusion.


----------



## tjbaggott

Pattiwig said:


> Oh, Oh, Oh, I forgot - the invitaionn too (Kids don't know about cruise yet) 3/27/10 Eastern Caribbean, Magic


Which Invitation?  There are a couple now.  I have one with the Ship in the background and Mickey holding a scroll with the surprise announcement, and Jordak has a fabulous one you can see on the previous page or two, of an actuall formal letter invitation.


----------



## bnalexander

jordak said:


> I can turn these out pretty quick so no problem. Click to enlarge them.


 These are just beatiful.  I am amazed.  Worse...I am dumb.  I forgot the states!  I am going to give them to you and if you have time, I would love to have them on the plates, but if not, I will print these beauties up as they are!!!
Washington  -  Mark, Barb
Texas  - Uma, Papa
California - Bobby, Jamie, Haley, Brannon, Kaitlyn, Allyson

Once again, I seem to always love that cheshire cat!  So cute.  Haley will be amazed.

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

bnalexander said:


> These are just beatiful.  I am amazed.  Worse...I am dumb.  I forgot the states!  I am going to give them to you and if you have time, I would love to have them on the plates, but if not, I will print these beauties up as they are!!!
> Washington  -  Mark, Barb
> Texas  - Uma, Papa
> California - Bobby, Jamie, Haley, Brannon, Kaitlyn, Allyson
> 
> Once again, I seem to always love that cheshire cat!  So cute.  Haley will be amazed.
> 
> Thank you!


no problem, easy fix.


----------



## jordak

Pattiwig said:


> Oh, Oh, Oh, I forgot - the invitaionn too (Kids don't know about cruise yet) 3/27/10 Eastern Caribbean, Magic , Wiggin Family.   The star wars mickey - meant the Jedi one,  and the Mickey/minnie on the beach chairs - looking at the sea - no kids please.  I can't get the pictures on my work computer, so I was winging it, and then when I got home I saw how many choices there were.... sorry for any confusion.


A couple for you. I have the invite done, but will wait to post just in case you wanted tjbaggotts design.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> I was very happy with Nick's U of ALA , however, when I enlarged it ,it was very grainy. Is there anything I can do ? Thanks !



 Not sure why it's doing that.  Did you enlarge it to it's full size before saving it?  When you click the pic to open it in 4 shared, linger over the image.  A 4 arrow square should pop up.  Click on that and it will enlarge the pic to full size.  If that doesn't work let me know and I'll post it with imageshack on here full size for you.


----------



## Mama Deville

These are just too darn cute!  We are sailing on the Wonder on 1/31.  Could I get 
Mickey Pirates ears  - Alex
                              Nicholas

Mickey and Minnie on Beach - Jeff and Kim/drinking Pina Colada

Not sure where I saw it at but love the one that says "Got Verandah?"

You are so amazing to do this for us!


----------



## Pattiwig

Thank you so much! They are perfect and you are so fast.  The kids will be thrilled!   I wanted the formal one that was on your link.... I don't know why I am having so much trouble with this, I guess there are a few people who do these designs?  I love the ones you did for me, now I hopw I can print them correctly.  I saved them as pictures, now I will try and print.


----------



## jordak

Mama Deville said:


> These are just too darn cute!  We are sailing on the Wonder on 1/31.  Could I get
> Mickey Pirates ears  - Alex
> Nicholas
> 
> Mickey and Minnie on Beach - Jeff and Kim/drinking Pina Colada
> 
> Not sure where I saw it at but love the one that says "Got Verandah?"
> 
> You are so amazing to do this for us!


----------



## jordak

Pattiwig said:


> Oh, Oh, Oh, I forgot - the invitaionn too (Kids don't know about cruise yet) 3/27/10 Eastern Caribbean, Magic , Wiggin Family.


----------



## Pattiwig

I cannot tell you how much I love these.  I'm so excited, I hope I can keep it a surprise!!!!!  Thank you again, and again.


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> Not sure why it's doing that.  Did you enlarge it to it's full size before saving it?  When you click the pic to open it in 4 shared, linger over the image.  A 4 arrow square should pop up.  Click on that and it will enlarge the pic to full size.  If that doesn't work let me know and I'll post it with imageshack on here full size for you.



Milliepie...THANKS !  I did just as you said and it came out just fine ! Thanks so much !!


----------



## hockeymom98

Hi Milliepie,
Could I please get the Mickey Head with Mickey Mouse #1278058, with white writing? Disney Magic Feb 13-20, 2010 "The Love Boat Sails Again!"

Thanks


----------



## becca-becca

[/QUOTE]

Could I request 4 of these?

We are sailing on the 1-30 to 2-6 Disney Magic (2010).

1. Anthony and Rebecca
2. Tony and Lara
3. Tony and Joyce
4. Dave and Ashleigh

Do you have something like it that would be for friends and not a couple? If so, Joan and Pat. If not, nothing for them.

Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

Could I request 4 of these?

We are sailing on the 1-30 to 2-6 Disney Magic (2010).

1. Anthony and Rebecca
2. Tony and Lara
3. Tony and Joyce
4. Dave and Ashleigh

Do you have something like it that would be for friends and not a couple? If so, Joan and Pat. If not, nothing for them.

Thanks!![/quote]
I will do one for Joan and Pat but need to know if Pat is a guy or girl first. Here are the others


----------



## EJ'sMom

So I had better get busy with decorating my door and need some help!!

Can you kindly make me a few things!! (so many great ideas and choices!)


A LISENCE PLATE with Star Wars Mickey = ETHAN
A LISENCE PLATE with cat from Alice in Wonderland = KYLER
A LISENCE PLATE with Ariel = CHRISTINE


A MICKEY Head with Toronto Maple Leaf on it (?)
A MICKEY Head with Mickey/rianbow (etc) for St. Patrick's Day.

thank you so much!!
Christine


----------



## whamma

Jordak, Your designs are great!!  When I saw your invitation design I knew I had to have one.  So far the kids don't know about this cruise and this would be a great way to surprise them!!  Could I please get one with this info?
Adam Family     _(yes, that's right, no "s")_
4 night Bahamian
Disney Wonder
April 4, 2010

Thank you SO much!


----------



## MickeyMom:)

jordak said:


> sure, i can do this.



Hi Jordak...Thanks for all you do I see so many  people happy and getting excited about their cruise...

I was hoping you can do the one of Mickey and Minnie sitting in the beach with the saying "it doesn't get any better than this" for me. The names are Jimmy and Zuly. I am great with a Margarita and my husband with a Miller Lite. Our cruise info is Magic western carib 02-06 thru 02-13....Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MickeyMom:)

tjbaggott said:


> For jumpforjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For mstinson14 (double check your dates for me, as I think there was a mistake in your request, so I took a guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For bnalexander (if you'd like the drinks changed, just let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For auntsue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For minnieMeg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For kbmo4444:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is a message for TJBaggott. I was wondering if it was too much to ask if you can make me one of those Mickey Heads with the pirate with my sons name Matthew and 2 of the girls one with my daughters names Maddison and Brianna.....Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MickeyMom:)

barbarasc said:


> Can I get one of these.....
> 
> Magic - 2/13/2010
> 
> John
> Barb
> Jen
> Amandalyn - on a this chair can you add a sign that she is @ home studying and NOT cruising with us?
> 
> Thanks!!!



TJBAGGOTT

I was hoping to find something like this to also include my eldest daughter that has to miss our 7 day western cruise due to college. I would love this magnet for our door, if you can make it for us I would greatly appreciate it. My name is Zuly and Husband is Jimmy. Our kids are Maddison, Brianna and Matthew and my eldest that has to stay at home studying is Bridgette. I am sure she would get a kick out of still being a part of our door magnets,.....Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMom:)

jordak said:


> For Karmadog



Can I please have one of the "First Cruise" with the Magic in the background and with the month of Feb...I would also like a Mickey one with the words "Go Canes" in orange and green.....Thanks I have asked you for a couple things and I really appreciate it.....3 weeks to gooooo.....


----------



## jordak

MickeyMom:) said:


> Hi Jordak...Thanks for all you do I see so many  people happy and getting excited about their cruise...
> 
> I was hoping you can do the one of Mickey and Minnie sitting in the beach with the saying "it doesn't get any better than this" for me. The names are Jimmy and Zuly. I am great with a Margarita and my husband with a Miller Lite. Our cruise info is Magic western carib 02-06 thru 02-13....Thanks so much!!!


This is actually tjbaggott's design. I just did a little tweaking on this that is why it was reposted by me. I am sure she will see your request and will be posting it soon.


----------



## jordak

EJ'sMom said:


> So I had better get busy with decorating my door and need some help!!
> 
> Can you kindly make me a few things!! (so many great ideas and choices!)
> 
> 
> A LISENCE PLATE with Star Wars Mickey = ETHAN
> A LISENCE PLATE with cat from Alice in Wonderland = KYLER
> A LISENCE PLATE with Ariel = CHRISTINE
> 
> Christine



Sure


----------



## jordak

whamma said:


> Jordak, Your designs are great!!  When I saw your invitation design I knew I had to have one.  So far the kids don't know about this cruise and this would be a great way to surprise them!!  Could I please get one with this info?
> Adam Family     _(yes, that's right, no "s")_
> 4 night Bahamian
> Disney Wonder
> April 4, 2010
> 
> Thank you SO much!


----------



## jordak

MickeyMom:) said:


> Can I please have one of the "First Cruise" with the Magic in the background and with the month of Feb...I would also like a Mickey one with the words "Go Canes" in orange and green.....Thanks I have asked you for a couple things and I really appreciate it.....3 weeks to gooooo.....



No problem. Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## Chicogirl

I've been trying to find the ones I like. The hardest part for me will be making them. Where do you find the magnet paper. And can I have them printed at kinko, I dont have a color printer at home.


----------



## EJ'sMom

thanks so much for the lisence plates (and your time) they are awesome!!
I am wondering if I can change KYLER's......

The pink might throw him off alittle (a lot) so perhaps a pirate mickey instead ( I am not too picky)? (with his name)
Thanks for your work on this!!
Christine


----------



## jordak

EJ'sMom said:


> thanks so much for the lisence plates (and your time) they are awesome!!
> I am wondering if I can change KYLER's......
> 
> The pink might throw him off alittle (a lot) so perhaps a pirate mickey instead ( I am not too picky)? (with his name)
> Thanks for your work on this!!
> Christine


sure, not a problem


----------



## Tami0220

I noticed on your photobucket that you have 3 chip n dale plates. Can I have you make all 3, please? One with Simpson, one with Tami and one Mike? Thank you in advance. Oh, our cruise is Jan 2011


----------



## jordak

Tami0220 said:


> I noticed on your photobucket that you have 3 chip n dale plates. Can I have you make all 3, please? One with Simpson, one with Tami and one Mike? Thank you in advance. Oh, our cruise is Jan 2011


sure, but one question. I know of two for sure, but is the third one with them in the porthole?If so, what ship are you going to be on? Thanks


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

JORDAK.


I have been so impressed with your work but never ever asked, in over six cruises, but the artwork is superb.

I am on the Baltic 12 night cruise starting 18th July 2010, on the Disney Magic.

Its the PORTER family, and there are:
Kids

ALICE Loves 'Its a Small world', Twilight, (14)
STEPHEN  Loves Chip'n'Dale and Stich / Star wars.(11)

Then Mum and Dad

SUSAN  Eyeore.
ANDREW Monorails and Tigger

From that can you do something for each person and a family one, ('Got Verandah' ?) whatever you think!!!!

From LONDON ENGLAND

THANK YOU
Have a Midship Cat 3, 8532.


----------



## jordak

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> JORDAK.
> 
> 
> I have been so impressed with your work but never ever asked, in over six cruises, but the artwork is superb.
> 
> I am on the Baltic 12 night cruise starting 18th July 2010, on the Disney Magic.
> 
> Its the PORTER family, and there are:
> Kids
> 
> ALICE Loves 'Its a Small world', Twilight, (14)
> STEPHEN  Loves Chip'n'Dale and Stich / Star wars.(11)
> 
> Then Mum and Dad
> 
> SUSAN  Eyeore.
> ANDREW Monorails and Tigger
> 
> From that can you do something for each person and a family one, ('Got Verandah' ?) whatever you think!!!!
> 
> From LONDON ENGLAND
> 
> THANK YOU
> Have a Midship Cat 3, 8532.


You're welcome. Happy to do them.


----------



## bekaah

love these posts   great ideas    will use some on up comming trip


----------



## tjbaggott

Mickey Mom, I will certainly get all your requests done (Deck Chairs with Bridgette away studying, Pirate Mickey and Minnie Heads and the No Better Beach one"  I'm working this weekend, so will get them done up for you on Monday.  Look for them in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## wanderer23

Sorry for the late post (we are cruising next weekend), but I'm wondering if it would be possible to have the Tinkerbell license plate done for my daughter Kiersten with our hometown Columbus, OH on the bottom?

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## jordak

wanderer23 said:


> Sorry for the late post (we are cruising next weekend), but I'm wondering if it would be possible to have the Tinkerbell license plate done for my daughter Kiersten with our hometown Columbus, OH on the bottom?
> 
> Thanks!
> Andy


Sure, np


----------



## wanderer23

jordak said:


> Sure, np
> 
> 
> 
> She's going to be so excited.  I really can't thank you enough!


----------



## LovesHauntedMansion

*tjbaggott*

I would like to make 2 requests for designs to be made into shirts for my nephew's pirate party in a few weeks and for pirate night on my next cruise.

1. From page 156, Post #2335 -
    The Pirate Mickey with the eye patch that says Chet. I need the name to read Jerry.

2. From page 156, Post #2335-
    The Pirate Minnie sitting on the treasure chest that says Chloe. I need the name to read Lisa. (Can I have an eye patch placed over the winked eye?)

*If I cannot get the eye patch on the "Chloe" Minnie* then I want the Pirate Minnie design with the eye patch on Page 153, Post #2291 that says Cathy. I need the name to read Lisa.

Thanks very much.


----------



## MickeyMom:)

jordak said:


> No problem. Enjoy the cruise!





*AWESOME!!AWESOME!!!AWESOME!!!THANKS AGAIN!!*

My husband just jumped for joy when he saw the Canes one.....You are very much appreciated


----------



## MickeyMom:)

tjbaggott said:


> Mickey Mom, I will certainly get all your requests done (Deck Chairs with Bridgette away studying, Pirate Mickey and Minnie Heads and the No Better Beach one"  I'm working this weekend, so will get them done up for you on Monday.  Look for them in the afternoon/evening.



Oh Thanks!! No Hurry!! I look forward to them....You guys are amazing....


----------



## bnalexander

jordak said:


> I can turn these out pretty quick so no problem. Click to enlarge them.


So perfect.  You are my hero.  All the names on these plates THANK YOU so much for your work.  Me especially!!!


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thought I would try my own but didn't even come close to your mastery.  Can I get this with Wayne and LeeAnn and Disney Dream May 2011.  Please and Thank You.  And if it's not to much to ask can Mickey have a Pepsi next to him?  Oh I just saw the one with Mickey and Minnie holding hands and that would fit them better.


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> Thought I would try my own but didn't even come close to your mastery.  Can I get this with Wayne and LeeAnn and Disney Dream May 2011.  Please and Thank You.  And if it's not to much to ask can Mickey have a Pepsi next to him?  Oh I just saw the one with Mickey and Minnie holding hands and that would fit them better.


----------



## jordak

Tami0220 said:


> I noticed on your photobucket that you have 3 chip n dale plates. Can I have you make all 3, please? One with Simpson, one with Tami and one Mike? Thank you in advance. Oh, our cruise is Jan 2011


Wasn't positive on what the third chip n dale was so i took a guess. If there was another i don't remember making let me know and i will do another.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

jordak said:


> You're welcome. Happy to do them.



God, thats so so fast, and so good, really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Con5421

Hello, can i buy the onces off chip and dale somewhere?

Thank You,
Connie


----------



## coasterwiggs

Are there any door magnets for this movie?  I would love to have a sign with the picture of Princess Tiana leaning over the pond looking at the frog on the lily pad.  She is beautiful in that gown.  Lisa


----------



## coasterwiggs

I would like to print a sign of the Mayor; does anyone have this?  Lisa.


----------



## coasterwiggs

May I please have this Mickey/Minnie sign with Disney Magic, February 6-13, 2010.  Lisa and Ken.  Thanks so much for all you do.


----------



## mstinson14

Could I get this one with Megan and July 18-30 2010 please?  And Megan's 7th cruise   TIA  http://www.4shared.com/file/144437474/bd5864c7/BrettsFirstCruise.html


----------



## joius24

Jordak?    I dont know if it's proper to ask here but... seems others are....Can you make me 2 plates please..... 

Tinkerbell - *JOI* - Bound for Barcelona 2010 in the "state area" if possible (the less pink-the more vintage looking the better)

Darth vader mask with the lMckey reflections? - *EVAN* - same Bound for Barcelona 2010 in the state area. 

names are in bold  amidst the suggestions...LOL  oh...we are cruising in April (10-24)
if there is another way to request these just let me know and thanks !


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

jordak said:


>



Thank you Thank you Thank you.  You are a true artist


----------



## rabout1197

I'm all new to this so please help me. I am trying to find out how to get these adorable magnets for our door. We leave Thurs. Jan 21, 2010 and this is our first DC, we received it as a Christmas gift and will be traveling with my husbands parents and brothers and sisters (19 totoal) I would love to make these for everyone. Can someone stear me in the right direction?


----------



## barbarasc

Jordak

Can I get a few license plates 

Chesier Cat- Jen

Wall-e- John

Tinker Bell - Amandalyn

Jessica - Barbara

Thank you!!!


----------



## jordak

Con5421 said:


> Hello, can i buy the onces off chip and dale somewhere?
> 
> Thank You,
> Connie


just request what names you want on them and i will make them for you for free.


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

How do you get the Disney font and the extra items like the drinks in the pictures?   I hope I am not asking about your trade secrets but I would love to have my own creations look a little more realistic.


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> Jordak?    I dont know if it's proper to ask here but... seems others are....Can you make me 2 plates please.....
> 
> Tinkerbell - *JOI* - Bound for Barcelona 2010 in the "state area" if possible (the less pink-the more vintage looking the better)
> 
> Darth vader mask with the lMckey reflections? - *EVAN* - same Bound for Barcelona 2010 in the state area.
> 
> names are in bold  amidst the suggestions...LOL  oh...we are cruising in April (10-24)
> if there is another way to request these just let me know and thanks !


here you go.


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

jordak said:


>



Would it be possible to remove the ipod and replace it with the other strawberry drink and maybe add the black border "it doesn't get any better than this" with Disney Dream on one side and May 2011 on the other if the border can't be added that is fine.


----------



## Tami0220

jordak said:


> sure, but one question. I know of two for sure, but is the third one with them in the porthole?If so, what ship are you going to be on? Thanks



Yes the third was the porthole. We will be on the Wonder Panama Canal repo cruise, woo hoo


----------



## jordak

barbarasc said:


> Jordak
> 
> Can I get a few license plates
> 
> Chesier Cat- Jen
> 
> Wall-e- John
> 
> Tinker Bell - Amandalyn
> 
> Jessica - Barbara
> 
> Thank you!!!



you're welcome


----------



## Tami0220

Tami0220 said:


> Yes the third was the porthole. We will be on the Wonder Panama Canal repo cruise, woo hoo



I didnt even get to respond and you already had them made perfectly!!! Dont know where you find the time to do what you do. What a great love for Disney and people you must have. You are a gem!  Thank you bunches!!!!


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> Would it be possible to remove the ipod and replace it with the other strawberry drink and maybe add the black border "it doesn't get any better than this" with Disney Dream on one side and May 2011 on the other if the border can't be added that is fine.



My problem of doing this is although i made the original mickey in the chair design, the "it doesn't get any better than this" design with drinks and border belongs to tjbaggott. I would prefer not to so it doesn't cause confusion later with requests and i don't want to take her ideas and adding them to my design. sorry,hope you understand.


----------



## jordak

Tami0220 said:


> I didnt even get to respond and you already had them made perfectly!!! Dont know where you find the time to do what you do. What a great love for Disney and people you must have. You are a gem!  Thank you bunches!!!!


  Late nights and plenty of coffee.  Enjoy the cruise. That one should be awesome!


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

jordak said:


> My problem of doing this is although i made the original mickey in the chair design, the "it doesn't get any better than this" design with drinks and border belongs to tjbaggott. I would prefer not to so it doesn't cause confusion later with requests and i don't want to take her ideas and adding them to my design. sorry,hope you understand.



I do understand I only noticed this thread yesterday and didn't realized there were so many talented people in one spot.  I appreciate you recognizing others talents and your quick response thank you. I am ecstatic with your original creation and it will suit my needs just fine.


----------



## mstinson14

Could I get this one with Megan and July 18-30 2010 please? And Megan's 7th cruise TIA http://www.4shared.com/file/14443747...rstCruise.html


----------



## joius24

I am coveting the tink graphics one you made for amandalyn (right below mine)  coming out of the chocolate jar with the twinkles..... can you make one of those PLEEEESE...   BUT make my name dark blue?   

(I meant the "less pink as possible meaning no pink please"...I should have been clearer ...my bad)

*JOI * April - Bound for Barcelona -2010


----------



## wink13

Jordak,

Me again could you do this one with Brett.  Thanks.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> I am coveting the tink graphics one you made for amandalyn (right below mine)  coming out of the chocolate jar with the twinkles..... can you make one of those PLEEEESE...   BUT make my name dark blue?
> 
> (I meant the "less pink as possible meaning no pink please"...I should have been clearer ...my bad)
> 
> *JOI * April - Bound for Barcelona -2010


----------



## jordak

wink13 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Me again could you do this one with Brett.  Thanks.


[/quote]
sure


----------



## joius24

you ARE my hero!

question (yea another one LOL) do you have a graphic of the Boat in the center.. with the swirlies coming out of it?...looks old time?  I cant seem to find that by itself .(..it is usually on the border of something)  I am trying to get it with NO color in the background...
if so could you please post so I can grab it 
thanks again times a billion!


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> How do you get the Disney font and the extra items like the drinks in the pictures?   I hope I am not asking about your trade secrets but I would love to have my own creations look a little more realistic.


I use photoshop so it's all done in layers.Best way to get more realism is to be sure to have clean edges, match colors if you are making or bringing in multiple items and use shadows to give it depth.


----------



## bnalexander

jordak,

Can you please make a license plate for me with pluto on it.  I got the one with mickey and pluto from you, but I did not see "just pluto" and he is SO wonderful.  Name on the plate: BARB, Month: MAR, State: Washington

Also, the Mickey and Minney watching a Mickey Mouse sunset over the deck railing and it has a solid black outline.  
Can you do that with    
Got Veranda?  
Mark and Barb
Disney Magic  March 6, 2010

Thanks


----------



## wink13

Awesome!  thanks.

sure





[/QUOTE]


----------



## jordak

bnalexander said:


> jordak,
> 
> Can you please make a license plate for me with pluto on it.  I got the one with mickey and pluto from you, but I did not see "just pluto" and he is SO wonderful.  Name on the plate: BARB, Month: MAR, State: Washington
> 
> Also, the Mickey and Minney watching a Mickey Mouse sunset over the deck railing and it has a solid black outline.
> Can you do that with
> Got Veranda?
> Mark and Barb
> Disney Magic  March 6, 2010
> 
> Thanks



Sure, no problem


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> you ARE my hero!
> 
> question (yea another one LOL) do you have a graphic of the Boat in the center.. with the swirlies coming out of it?...looks old time?  I cant seem to find that by itself .(..it is usually on the border of something)  I am trying to get it with NO color in the background...
> if so could you please post so I can grab it
> thanks again times a billion!


I think i know what your talking about but i don't have it. You might ask Milliepie. I would bet she does.


----------



## disneyrunningmom

WHOA!!!  HOW TO I GET A PERSONALIZED GRAPHIC?   THESE ARE GREAT!!!!!
WHO DOES THESE???
WE'RE GOING ON OUR FIRST DISNEY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC ON MARCH 6, 2010.

Any help would be grateful!

thanks!


----------



## disneyrunningmom

Hi Jordak,
Now I see you are wizard in these graphics!  You are so talented!
Can I be so bold as to ask you to make me a graphic?
You are probably inundated with requests, but if I could be so bold as to ask.
If you get a chance, can I get a journal page or Mickey and Minnie on the beach?
First Disney Cruise
Disney Magic
March 6-13, 2010
Huge Disney Fans!
Hall Family
David, Marie, Adam and Abby

These are so awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## jordak

disneyrunningmom said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Now I see you are wizard in these graphics!  You are so talented!
> Can I be so bold as to ask you to make me a graphic?
> You are probably inundated with requests, but if I could be so bold as to ask.
> If you get a chance, can I get a journal page or Mickey and Minnie on the beach?
> First Disney Cruise
> Disney Magic
> March 6-13, 2010
> Huge Disney Fans!
> Hall Family
> David, Marie, Adam and Abby
> 
> These are so awesome!
> Thanks!


Thanks but i can't take all the credit. Millipie and Tjbaggott contribute a lot of awesome designs as well.


----------



## JOEYDIS

I would love a license plate with the Simms on it . We are taking our first cruise on the Magic on Feb 13 so I would like to have something personalized for our family.
 We are
Joey
Laure
Amanda
Clayton

Whatever you make I will greatly appreciate it. Thanks so much Your designs are really cool


----------



## nikkistevej

milliepie said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I thought I'd throw one in too.  I already had made the graphic, just added the text.  You can never have too many.



I had asked for some other designs to be made- but this one was so cute- I wanted it too. It needs to say Happy 8th Birthday Jordan. September 2010. Thanks so much- your designs are sooo cute!!


----------



## mjcoleman

tjbaggott,

Could I please get a graphic with 4 deck chairs?

Cruising with Mickey
Deck Chair 1  - John -red
Deck Chair 2  - Jane - purple or pink polka dot
Deck Chair 3  - Josh - green
Deck Chair 4  - Jacob - orange

No date needed on it!

Thanks so much!


----------



## becca-becca

I will do one for Joan and Pat but need to know if Pat is a guy or girl first. 

Pat is a girl and they are just roommates. Thanks!!


----------



## Davids-Coco

jordak - Could I please get the following, all with NOV on them and Oregon at the bottom. I am really enjoying these!

Perry the Platypus (like on 155) with David
Snow White with Corey
Wall-e with Joey
Babies (on p. 133) with Charlie


----------



## jordak

JOEYDIS said:


> I would love a license plate with the Simms on it . We are taking our first cruise on the Magic on Feb 13 so I would like to have something personalized for our family.
> We are
> Joey
> Laure
> Amanda
> Clayton
> 
> Whatever you make I will greatly appreciate it. Thanks so much Your designs are really cool


Here you go. If you need more, feel free to ask. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## jordak

becca-becca said:


> I will do one for Joan and Pat but need to know if Pat is a guy or girl first.
> 
> Pat is a girl and they are just roommates. Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

Davids-Coco said:


> jordak - Could I please get the following, all with NOV on them and Oregon at the bottom. I am really enjoying these!
> 
> Perry the Platypus (like on 155) with David
> Snow White with Corey
> Wall-e with Joey
> Babies (on p. 133) with Charlie


sure, np


----------



## gomagic

jordak said:


>



Hi Jordak!
Is it possible to get a couple plates like this with Mickey that are red /gray with one that says Go Bucks and the other with TBDBITL.  Also can where the month is be the DCL symbol instead so we can use these on multiple cruises?

Thanks so much!


----------



## rabout1197

Jordak,
Could I ask you to make me a Journal Page and Mickey & Minnie on the Beach?
Journal Page
1st Disney Cruise
January 21-24, 2010
Boutwell Family
Mickey with a coors light and minnie with a margarita. Two kiddos a boy and girl playing on the beach.

Also if you have time would like something for Pirate night too.
Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## Tensixmom

Jordak sent you a PM.


----------



## jendon1997

If you get a chance, can I get 2 journal pages.

Disney Wonder
January 28-31, 2010
Brosius Family
Donny, Jen, Madilyn, Chelsey & Braden

Disney Wonder
January 28 - 31st, 2010
Toucheloskie Family
Ann & Mike

Thanks!!


----------



## mstinson14

Could I get this one with Megan and July 18-30 2010 please? And Megan's 7th cruise TIA http://www.4shared.com/file/14443747...rstCruise.html


----------



## becca-becca

I have a question for all who take magnets on the plane.

Are they OK in carry-ons or is it better in a checked bag? Can they mess up cell phones or credit card strips? We have quite a few made and I was wondering where to pack them.


----------



## islandjen

Jordak
Could you please make me two magnets?
p.154 post#2299  Mickey&Friends license plate with Stinson and Feb on it
p.157 post#2341  "First Cruise" license plate with Feb and if possible "St. Joseph Island, ON" on the bottom
Thank you 
Jen


----------



## Con5421

jordak said:


> just request what names you want on them and i will make them for you for free.



1. Connie  sept 2010
2. Pat&Con The Netherlands
3. Connie

Thanks,
Connie


----------



## jordak

gomagic said:


> Hi Jordak!
> Is it possible to get a couple plates like this with Mickey that are red /gray with one that says Go Bucks and the other with TBDBITL.  Also can where the month is be the DCL symbol instead so we can use these on multiple cruises?
> 
> Thanks so much!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

rabout1197 said:


> Jordak,
> Could I ask you to make me a Journal Page and Mickey & Minnie on the Beach?
> Journal Page
> 1st Disney Cruise
> January 21-24, 2010
> Boutwell Family
> Mickey with a coors light and minnie with a margarita. Two kiddos a boy and girl playing on the beach.
> 
> Also if you have time would like something for Pirate night too.
> Thanks,
> Ashley


Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## jordak

jendon1997 said:


> If you get a chance, can I get 2 journal pages.
> 
> Disney Wonder
> January 28-31, 2010
> Brosius Family
> Donny, Jen, Madilyn, Chelsey & Braden
> 
> Disney Wonder
> January 28 - 31st, 2010
> Toucheloskie Family
> Ann & Mike
> 
> Thanks!!


no problem, have a great time


----------



## gomagic

jordak said:


> you're welcome


----------



## jordak

islandjen said:


> Jordak
> Could you please make me two magnets?
> p.154 post#2299  Mickey&Friends license plate with Stinson and Feb on it
> p.157 post#2341  "First Cruise" license plate with Feb and if possible "St. Joseph Island, ON" on the bottom
> Thank you
> Jen


sure


----------



## jordak

Tensixmom said:


> Jordak sent you a PM.


ok, i will keep an eye out for it, but haven't gotten anything yet


----------



## jordak

Con5421 said:


> 1. Connie  sept 2010
> 2. Pat&Con The Netherlands
> 3. Connie
> 
> Thanks,
> Connie


What designs would you like?


----------



## Davids-Coco

jordak, thank you!! They are perfect!


----------



## islandjen

jordak said:


> sure



THANK YOU!  We leave on the 6th and seeing these has really got me excited!
Jen


----------



## bnalexander

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem


 Thank you so much.  There just really aren't the right words to express what a wonderful thing all of you do on this site.  I have been trying to figure it out for myself.  I have the program now, but still not the talent to do it!


----------



## Fivepin

wink13 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Me again could you do this one with Brett.  Thanks.


[/QUOTE]

Hi Jordak-

I know this is last minute b/c we leave Thursday, but could Zachary please get this one?  Thanks.  I finally have photos uploaded to my photobucket acct from our Nov cruise.  Hoping to get pics of our doors, shirts, etc when we get back from this one.


----------



## Fivepin

mommykds said:


> This is so cool!  May I make a request?
> 
> Could I get this with the names.
> 
> Dana (he's a guy)
> Anne Marie
> Katie
> Daniel
> Sophie
> 
> Thank you.



Hi Millie-


this one is so cute.  This is last minute, so if you can't get to it I totally understand.  We leave Thursday on the Wonder.  Could I get this one with:
Raý
Judy
Michael
Zachary
Christopher

Thanks once again.  I owe you photos, and they are finally loaded to photobucket.  So, hopefully very soon after this cruise I can get them onto the boards.


----------



## jordak

Hi Jordak-

I know this is last minute b/c we leave Thursday, but could Zachary please get this one?  Thanks.  I finally have photos uploaded to my photobucket acct from our Nov cruise.  Hoping to get pics of our doors, shirts, etc when we get back from this one.[/quote]
no problem, have fun!


----------



## tjbaggott

Fufilling requests here.  Be sure to click on each graphic to go to photo album then click on it again, once there for full size, before saving!

For Mickeymom:





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

For Poohbearluvsgrumpyh:





[/URL][/IMG]

For Coasterwiggs:





[/URL][/IMG]

For LovesHauntedMansion:





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

For mjcoleman, this deck chair disign is actually Milliepies.  I added your names to this one as I didn't have an orange chair in mine:





[/URL][/IMG]

For Tensixmom:





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rabout1197

rabout1197 said:


> Jordak,
> Could I ask you to make me a Journal Page and Mickey & Minnie on the Beach?
> Journal Page
> 1st Disney Cruise
> January 21-24, 2010
> Boutwell Family
> Mickey with a coors light and minnie with a margarita. Two kiddos a boy and girl playing on the beach.
> 
> Also if you have time would like something for Pirate night too.
> Thanks,
> Ashley



Jordak,
Thanks so much!
I these are awesome and think it would be great if I could get one for our other family members. I understand if it is to much to ask but if you get a chance and have some time to play.

1. Got Verandah with Gogo & Pop Pop (minnie with a fruity frozen drink and mickey with a Crown Royal & coke if possible) January 21-24 2010
2. Mickey & Minnie with 1 girl, 1 boy and maybe a baby. Minnie with wine and Mickey with a corona. Boutwell Family
3. Mickey & Minnie with 1 girl and 1 boy. Both with Coca Cola products (he works for Coke) and the name Barnett Family.
4. Mickey & Minnie with 2 boys. Minnie is prego so no alcohol and Mickey likes busch light or mich ultra With the name Boutwell Family.

Also would like to put something in my inlaws door since they gave this cruise to all of our family for Christmas. Something to say Thank you to Gogo & Pop Pop. There are 8 children and 9 grandkids. Have any ideas?


----------



## mjcoleman

tjbaggott said:


> Fufilling requests here.  Be sure to click on each graphic to go to photo album then click on it again, once there for full size, before saving!
> 
> For Mickeymom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Poohbearluvsgrumpyh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Coasterwiggs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For LovesHauntedMansion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For mjcoleman, this deck chair disign is actually Milliepies.  I added your names to this one as I didn't have an orange chair in mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Tensixmom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


tjbaggot.....you are awesome.  I love the deck chairs.  Thanks a million!

mjcoleman


----------



## forevermom

Your designs are fabulous!! I'm not sure how far in advance I need to request some of your designs but I thought I would take a chance to see if it's just a matter of switching out names. We are leaving in 6 days!! 

I would love to use your designs on our family tshirts. We would need a Pirate Minnie with the name Mommy and two Pirate Mickeys with Daddy and Trenton, (seen in post #2424). Also the 2010 (cruise version, seen in post #1986).

If possible, we would also love to use the 2010 (with hats, seen in post #1986) and a Minnie with Mommy and two Mickeys with Daddy and Trenton, (seen in post #2161).

This may be too late or too much and I completely understand. Thanks for sharing all of your designs, I really enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## MickeyMom:)

tjbaggott said:


> Fufilling requests here.  Be sure to click on each graphic to go to photo album then click on it again, once there for full size, before saving!
> 
> For Mickeymom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Poohbearluvsgrumpyh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Coasterwiggs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For LovesHauntedMansion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For mjcoleman, this deck chair disign is actually Milliepies.  I added your names to this one as I didn't have an orange chair in mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Tensixmom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]





I LOVE THEM! Thanks!


----------



## tarald

Hi Jordak!

I know you get a crazy amount of requests and I was wondering if I could make one as well.  My family and I are going on a Med cruise to celebrate my parent's 40th anniversary.  There are seven of us, but if that is too much I was hoping to ask for a design for their door as well as one for my son.

If this is too presumptuous I apologize.  You just make the best pictures!

Thank you,

Tara (tarald)


----------



## jordak

tarald said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> I know you get a crazy amount of requests and I was wondering if I could make one as well.  My family and I are going on a Med cruise to celebrate my parent's 40th anniversary.  There are seven of us, but if that is too much I was hoping to ask for a design for their door as well as one for my son.
> 
> If this is too presumptuous I apologize.  You just make the best pictures!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tara (tarald)


Thanks
I can do some for all seven. Which designs did you want?


----------



## jordak

rabout1197 said:


> Jordak,
> Thanks so much!
> I these are awesome and think it would be great if I could get one for our other family members. I understand if it is to much to ask but if you get a chance and have some time to play.
> 
> 1. Got Verandah with Gogo & Pop Pop (minnie with a fruity frozen drink and mickey with a Crown Royal & coke if possible) January 21-24 2010
> 2. Mickey & Minnie with 1 girl, 1 boy and maybe a baby. Minnie with wine and Mickey with a corona. Boutwell Family
> 3. Mickey & Minnie with 1 girl and 1 boy. Both with Coca Cola products (he works for Coke) and the name Barnett Family.
> 4. Mickey & Minnie with 2 boys. Minnie is prego so no alcohol and Mickey likes busch light or mich ultra With the name Boutwell Family.
> 
> Also would like to put something in my inlaws door since they gave this cruise to all of our family for Christmas. Something to say Thank you to Gogo & Pop Pop. There are 8 children and 9 grandkids. Have any ideas?


process of doing these but have a couple of questions. First, baby boy or girl? Second is i can rework the invitation card i recently made as a thank you. If that would work for you, what would you like it to say? Thanks


----------



## disneyrunningmom

jordak said:


> Thanks but i can't take all the credit. Millipie and Tjbaggott contribute a lot of awesome designs as well.




OH THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!
I LOVE THEM!!!

I went to your door magnet, Photobucket, site and was trying to personalize myself so as not to bug you!  But I can't figure out how to erase the names and insert mine.  Any suggestions?  And the Disney font is not in the drop down list.  

YOU ARE GREAT!  THANK YOU!

(How can I get 2 kids on the beach ?  Where Minnie and Mickey are sitting on the beach?  And can Mickey have a "Coke" on his table?)

THANKS!


----------



## bnalexander

tjbaggott, 

would you be kind enough to make the Disney Magic Itinerary (on the map, with ship, mickey w/chest) for our cruise?  March 6 thru 13, 2010 
Ours is the 7 day with "Cozumel before Grand Cayman", so Port Canaveral, Key West, At Sea, Cozumel, Grand Cayman, At Sea, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral

Also would you do a Pluto w/tags Mickey Head for us with the name - Barb - on the tags?

Thanks for your time and sharing your talent.


----------



## jordak

disneyrunningmom said:


> OH THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!
> I LOVE THEM!!!
> 
> I went to your door magnet, Photobucket, site and was trying to personalize myself so as not to bug you!  But I can't figure out how to erase the names and insert mine.  Any suggestions?  And the Disney font is not in the drop down list.
> 
> YOU ARE GREAT!  THANK YOU!
> 
> (How can I get 2 kids on the beach ?  Where Minnie and Mickey are sitting on the beach?  And can Mickey have a "Coke" on his table?)
> 
> THANKS!


That's something i have to do in photoshop. Just tell me the names you want and i will do it for you.


----------



## joius24

Will I have to eventually attend Jordak graphic anonymous ?

...Can you please do the crusie ship license plate ....Can you put a waving Mickey on the right lower corner...or a Mickey peeking out of the right lower corner? ....use your creative license.....

Name on plate:  "Bound For Barcelona"

April for the left corner stamp

EB Transatlantic 2010 at the Bottom center

Is there a way to stretch it without distortion?.... Id like to make it into a bookmark....vs sign.

Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> Will I have to eventually attend Jordak graphic anonymous ?
> 
> ...Can you please do the crusie ship license plate ....Can you put a waving Mickey on the right lower corner...or a Mickey peeking out of the right lower corner? ....use your creative license.....
> 
> Name on plate:  "Bound For Barcelona"
> 
> April for the left corner stamp
> 
> EB Transatlantic 2010 at the Bottom center
> 
> Is there a way to stretch it without distortion?.... Id like to make it into a bookmark....vs sign.
> 
> Thanks again!


I will see what i can do with  a bookmark. I think i can make it work.


----------



## forevermom

forevermom said:


> Your designs are fabulous!! I'm not sure how far in advance I need to request some of your designs but I thought I would take a chance to see if it's just a matter of switching out names. We are leaving in 6 days!!
> 
> I would love to use your designs on our family tshirts. We would need a Pirate Minnie with the name Mommy and two Pirate Mickeys with Daddy and Trenton, (seen in post #2424). Also the 2010 (cruise version, seen in post #1986).
> 
> If possible, we would also love to use the 2010 (with hats, seen in post #1986) and a Minnie with Mommy and two Mickeys with Daddy and Trenton, (seen in post #2161).
> 
> This may be too late or too much and I completely understand. Thanks for sharing all of your designs, I really enjoyed looking at them!




I am new here and I'm not sure how to send a PM, but I am posting this again because I'm not sure if it was seen.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## wink13

Jordak,

Could you add the name Reid to this with a Feb date?

<img src="http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/21.jpg">

Also, since you have some of the team plates could you do one for "Go Huskers"? 

Thanks,  Scott


----------



## tjbaggott

For Forevermom: Here are the Mickey Pirate Heads you had requested.  For the Year Disigns you wanted, you can save them as they are in post 1986.  As for the Other Mickey heads you had wanted, those are done by Milliepie, you might post a request specifically to her, or pm her your request for these.  I know she'll be more than happy to do them up for you. 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For bnalexander:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Should anyone be interested, I also have this type of Itinerary:





[/IMG]


----------



## bnalexander

tjbaggott said:


> For bnalexander:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 Wow, I am printing these right now.  Thank you very much.  Wonderful.


----------



## forevermom

For tjbaggott: Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I am so excited to print these on t-shirts for our upcoming cruise! I love your designs and can't believe how fast your turn around is! Love it!!!


----------



## forevermom

Hi milliepie, I would love to use your Minnie and Mickey heads ( I saw them in post #2161). I would love a Minnie that says Mommy, Mickey that says Daddy and a Mickey that says Trenton. We leave this weekend for our trip so I understand if it's too late to get these. 

I would also love to have two Minnies that say Amy and Susie and a Mickey that says David so I can make shirts for my nieces and nephew that are staying home.

I tried to send you a PM but am unable to because I haven't done enough posts yet.


----------



## disneyrunningmom

jordak said:


> That's something i have to do in photoshop. Just tell me the names you want and i will do it for you.



Thank you!!!
Can I get Mickey and Minnie on the beach with Goofy and Daisy on the beach? And Mickey with a Coke on the table. (I love the IPhone on Minnie's side table as I'm always with my IPhone!)
Hall Family
Disney Magic March 6-13, 2010

And can I get a license plate with Mickey in the porthole with 
Hall Family?

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

Me, my DS and DD are planning on doing the CC 5K.  Is this your design or Milliepie's?  Can I get those personalized?  

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## bnalexander

tjbaggott,

When I try to print the pluto/green with tags mickeyhead it tells me the size is just over 2.6 inches by 2.6 inches.  Is this right?  I just tried the size on the blank pluto/green with tags and it is just over 10.6 inches.  If mine is larger, I have downloaded it multiple times to Photoship and get the same small size.  Am I doing something wrong, or is it really that small?  The itinerary is fine 8.5 x 11.  Any help?


Thank you so very much for your time.


----------



## forevermom

forevermom said:


> For tjbaggott: Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I am so excited to print these on t-shirts for our upcoming cruise! I love your designs and can't believe how fast your turn around is! Love it!!!




If you have a chance, could I also get three Minnie pirates, Caasandra, Brooklyn and Karley. There is no rush on these as they are for three of my nieces who are staying home.

Thanks again! You are very talented and extremely generous to do all of this for strangers. It is definitely going to make our trip more magical!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

bnalexander said:


> tjbaggott,
> 
> When I try to print the pluto/green with tags mickeyhead it tells me the size is just over 2.6 inches by 2.6 inches.  Is this right?  I just tried the size on the blank pluto/green with tags and it is just over 10.6 inches.  If mine is larger, I have downloaded it multiple times to Photoship and get the same small size.  Am I doing something wrong, or is it really that small?  The itinerary is fine 8.5 x 11.  Any help?
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much for your time.


I'll check the size in mine (I just closed my program and must take DS to the orthodontist $$$$$$), I will check that as soon as I get back.


----------



## Con5421

jordak said:


> What designs would you like?



The 3 off Chip and Dale

1. Connie   sept.2010
2. Patrick& Connie
3. Connie

Thank you very much.

Connie


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> Will I have to eventually attend Jordak graphic anonymous ?
> 
> ...Can you please do the crusie ship license plate ....Can you put a waving Mickey on the right lower corner...or a Mickey peeking out of the right lower corner? ....use your creative license.....
> 
> Name on plate:  "Bound For Barcelona"
> 
> April for the left corner stamp
> 
> EB Transatlantic 2010 at the Bottom center
> 
> Is there a way to stretch it without distortion?.... Id like to make it into a bookmark....vs sign.
> 
> Thanks again!


The bookmark should print at 2x6 inches. Some stretching but really hard to avoid with out making a brand new design.


----------



## jordak

disneyrunningmom said:


> Thank you!!!
> Can I get Mickey and Minnie on the beach with Goofy and Daisy on the beach? And Mickey with a Coke on the table. (I love the IPhone on Minnie's side table as I'm always with my IPhone!)
> Hall Family
> Disney Magic March 6-13, 2010
> 
> And can I get a license plate with Mickey in the porthole with
> Hall Family?
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> Me, my DS and DD are planning on doing the CC 5K.  Is this your design or Milliepie's?  Can I get those personalized?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!


I believe that is miliepie's design.


----------



## jordak

Con5421 said:


> The 3 off Chip and Dale
> 
> 1. Connie   sept.2010
> 2. Patrick& Connie
> 3. Connie
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Connie


----------



## disneyrunningmom

jordak said:


> I believe that is miliepie's design.



THANK YOU SO MUCH AND YOU ARE SO FAST!!!
You do such great work for people you don't even know!
You could make a FORTUNE on eBay!

Thank you for this "Disney ministry!"


----------



## clay's crew

Hi Jordak,
I saw a recent design that you did for another Hall family that I would love to have too--(#2450 in the thread) the license plate with Mickey looking through the porthole, Disney Magic, Hall Family.  Also, could I also have the Mickey Pirate Heads (#2439) with the names John (Mickey), Kelly (Minnie pirate), and Clay (Mickey).

Thank you for sharing your gift with everyone!


----------



## jordak

clay's crew said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I saw a recent design that you did for another Hall family that I would love to have too--(#2450 in the thread) the license plate with Mickey looking through the porthole, Disney Magic, Hall Family.  Also, could I also have the Mickey Pirate Heads (#2439) with the names John (Mickey), Kelly (Minnie pirate), and Clay (Mickey).
> 
> Thank you for sharing your gift with everyone!


I don't do the Mickey heads, but sure can do the plate? What name did you want on it?


----------



## clay's crew

jordak said:


> I don't do the Mickey heads, but sure can do the plate? What name did you want on it?



Sorry about the Mickey heads!  You can do the license plate exactly like the one you did for the "other" Hall Family, with Mickey looking through the porthole on the Magic.  We are the Hall Family too, sailing on the Magic next month.

Thanks so much!


----------



## clay's crew

Hi tjbaggott, 

May I have 3 Mickey Pirate Heads like the ones you did for forevermom 
(#2439) with the names John (Pirate Mickey), Kelly (Pirate Minnie) and Clay (boy Pirate Mickey)?

Thank you for doing this for everyone.  You're great!


----------



## JOEYDIS

Thank you for the designs they are great. I am suprising my kids with the trip and these will be perfect.


----------



## jordak

clay's crew said:


> Sorry about the Mickey heads!  You can do the license plate exactly like the one you did for the "other" Hall Family, with Mickey looking through the porthole on the Magic.  We are the Hall Family too, sailing on the Magic next month.
> 
> Thanks so much!


ok then i don't need to make one. Just grab the one that is made because i don't put stickers with the month on these. More of a sign than a license plate.


----------



## disneyrunningmom

clay's crew said:


> Sorry about the Mickey heads!  You can do the license plate exactly like the one you did for the "other" Hall Family, with Mickey looking through the porthole on the Magic.  We are the Hall Family too, sailing on the Magic next month.
> 
> Thanks so much!



From one "Hall" to the other---have a GREAT AND MAGICAL TIME!  Tell the "Magic" we'll see her in March!


----------



## clay's crew

jordak said:


> ok then i don't need to make one. Just grab the one that is made because i don't put stickers with the month on these. More of a sign than a license plate.



Thanks, Jordak--I don't know a thing about how to do this!  I'll get my stepdad to talk me through it.  I hadn't seen all of your other terrific designs.  Would you make me a Buzz Breakout tag with the name Clay on it?  Again, thank you--for doing this and for your patience.


----------



## jordak

clay's crew said:


> Thanks, Jordak--I don't know a thing about how to do this!  I'll get my stepdad to talk me through it.  I hadn't seen all of your other terrific designs.  Would you make me a Buzz Breakout tag with the name Clay on it?  Again, thank you--for doing this and for your patience.


Sure. Just right click on these to save image as...


----------



## rabout1197

jordak said:


> process of doing these but have a couple of questions. First, baby boy or girl? Second is i can rework the invitation card i recently made as a thank you. If that would work for you, what would you like it to say? Thanks



Jordak,
The baby is a boy, sorry. Also, great idea on the journal page. Would like it to basically say Thanks from all of us for our family cruise. We Love you! We call them Gogo and Pop Pop or Mom and Dad. Thanks!


----------



## tarald

jordak said:


> Thanks
> I can do some for all seven. Which designs did you want?



Hi Jordak!

Thanks so much for agreeing to make these for us.

We are going on the May 5 Barcelona cruise.  We would like:

Wes - Golf Goofy
Louise - Dark Blue Tinkerbell
Lois - Pinke Minnie
Linda - Any Mickey
Mark - Bruce with Dory and Marlin hugging
Connor - with the regular pic of the ship
Tara - with Ariel or Toy Story

Again, thank you.  I can see you really make a lot of our cruises that much more fun

Tara


----------



## joius24

jordak.....my hero!!!!!


----------



## jordak

rabout1197 said:


> Jordak,
> The baby is a boy, sorry. Also, great idea on the journal page. Would like it to basically say Thanks from all of us for our family cruise. We Love you! We call them Gogo and Pop Pop or Mom and Dad. Thanks!


----------



## my3sonstx

Oh WOW....I love the mickey ears with the princess crown on.  Could I get one that says Kim?


----------



## jordak

tarald said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> Thanks so much for agreeing to make these for us.
> 
> We are going on the May 5 Barcelona cruise.  We would like:
> 
> Wes - Golf Goofy
> Louise - Dark Blue Tinkerbell
> Lois - Pinke Minnie
> Linda - Any Mickey
> Mark - Bruce with Dory and Marlin hugging
> Connor - with the regular pic of the ship
> Tara - with Ariel or Toy Story
> 
> Again, thank you.  I can see you really make a lot of our cruises that much more fun
> 
> Tara



Here you go. Just click to open them in photobucket for the large size.


----------



## tjbaggott

my3sonstx said:


> Oh WOW....I love the mickey ears with the princess crown on.  Could I get one that says Kim?



What colour one did you see/want?  I have several and so does Milliepie.


----------



## tarald

Hey,

Does anyone remember a lady who did the names with characters in the letters.  I know she stopped making them, but she had a huge archive of ones she had already done.

Does anyone remember that thread?

Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

bnalexander, I resized the graphic, try this one:





[/IMG]


----------



## msnoble

Hi again!  A friend and her DD have decided to join us for our cruise next month, and I'd love to surprise them with some magnets.  Would you be so kind as to do the "got verandah?" one with 2 Minnies (mom and daughter) with Naomi and Eve, Disney Wonder February 21-25, 2010.  I especially like the one with the MH sunset...

Also, could I get 2 License plates with FEB and from Michigan:
Mike W (from Monsters, Inc) with Naomi
Eve from WALL-E with Eve 

Thanks so much in advance! 
Maureen


----------



## bnalexander

tjbaggott,
That worked really well.  Just perfect.  Can you tell me what font you used on that?  I like it.

I really appreciate the help.  I hope the ortho appt was OK.  Two out of four of my daughters went through braces.  I feel your pain...especially when my last daughter lost her retainer, did not tell us, and had to be "re-braced".  She is 29 now and having children.  What goes around comes around.  I am just waiting!   Truthfully, my girls were very good but were pains at times!


----------



## ajeent

jordak said:


>



Hi there!
I LOVE your graphics.
Could you do one for us?
My mom and cousin are coming with us this time - so I want to surprise them
2 Minnies with the drinks and IC would be great
Dee and Robin are the names.
Thanks a ton!


----------



## jordak

msnoble said:


> Hi again!  A friend and her DD have decided to join us for our cruise next month, and I'd love to surprise them with some magnets.  Would you be so kind as to do the "got verandah?" one with 2 Minnies (mom and daughter) with Naomi and Eve, Disney Wonder February 21-25, 2010.  I especially like the one with the MH sunset...
> 
> Also, could I get 2 License plates with FEB and from Michigan:
> Mike W (from Monsters, Inc) with Naomi
> Eve from WALL-E with Eve
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> Maureen


you're welcome!


----------



## ajeent

jordak said:


> Thought i made this too, but couldn't find it either.



LOL - now I need one for my door! 

If you could do

Cobbs
Magic
Feb 6-13, 2010
Western

Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

ajeent said:


> Hi there!
> I LOVE your graphics.
> Could you do one for us?
> My mom and cousin are coming with us this time - so I want to surprise them
> 2 Minnies with the drinks and IC would be great
> Dee and Robin are the names.
> Thanks a ton!


sure, here you go


----------



## jordak

ajeent said:


> LOL - now I need one for my door!
> 
> If you could do
> 
> Cobbs
> Magic
> Feb 6-13, 2010
> Western
> 
> Thanks again!


 no problem


----------



## disneyluvrs4

There are so many talented and creative people on here! I wish that I had some of that! We are going on our first cruise this April and I was wondering if I could get some of those graphics to use as magnets for our door? Will are going to be celebrating DD 6th b-day and our 10th wedding anniversary. So I was hoping for the happy birthday sign with all the characters that I think Millipie does with Happy 6th Birthday Izabella! 
I was also interested in the character fill names for my scrapbook, Ariel for Izabella and pirate mickey with Ethan (DS is 16 mos-LOVES MICKEY!  ) if possible. Thanks so much if you can do them.  

My DD really likes the license plates that Jordak does, so she was hoping for a little mermaid2 (the closer up Ariel) with Izabella and a pirate Mickey (with the map in the background) with Ethan. Thanks in advance if we can get those too!  

We just love looking on here and seeing all the cool stuff that everyone comes up with. We are addicted!


----------



## caribear

Love everyone's creative ideas!! If you wouldn't mind making 2 graphics for me I would really appreciate it!! 

Both would be Minnie on the beach chair looking out at the cruise ship with a pina colada. If you are able to put the name above Minnie's head that would be great!! Thanks!!

Cari
Claire


----------



## tjbaggott

bnalexander said:


> tjbaggott,
> That worked really well.  Just perfect.  Can you tell me what font you used on that?  I like it.
> 
> I really appreciate the help.  I hope the ortho appt was OK.  Two out of four of my daughters went through braces.  I feel your pain...especially when my last daughter lost her retainer, did not tell us, and had to be "re-braced".  She is 29 now and having children.  What goes around comes around.  I am just waiting!   Truthfully, my girls were very good but were pains at times!



Good to hear that graphic worked.  I use a form of the Walt Disney Font for that one, but then added an etching text effect.
My sons mouth is in rough shape.  They want to pull 4 teeth to make room for ones that need to come in (he's 12) and then do full braces to the tune of $6000.00  Just have to figure out how we are going to do this.  Need some magic in my bank account


----------



## goofycruise

Hi creative disigners! lol

could i request a journal book 

disney magic jan. 22 -29, 2011  
 team mcqueen ( family name)
relax, hot tub, eat, swim



got verandah? 

team mcqueen with same date thanks guys !!


----------



## bnalexander

tjbaggott said:


> Good to hear that graphic worked. I use a form of the Walt Disney Font for that one, but then added an etching text effect.
> My sons mouth is in rough shape. They want to pull 4 teeth to make room for ones that need to come in (he's 12) and then do full braces to the tune of $6000.00 Just have to figure out how we are going to do this. Need some magic in my bank account


 
They did that same treatment for my third daughter.  Good news is, pulling the teeth actually worked and the braces gave her a nice smile.  Bad news is the cost.  You can always get a second opinion for your peace of mind.  Some orthodontists do the initial visit for free.

About the fonts...do you use a special font program to work with them?  Or, do you do the font work in Photoshop.  If you have a special program you like, I would like to purchase it for myself.  

Thanks.


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

Could I get a cruise invite for Vickie and Richard Lund on the Disney Dream May 2011? Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> My DD really likes the license plates that Jordak does, so she was hoping for a little mermaid2 (the closer up Ariel) with Izabella and a pirate Mickey (with the map in the background) with Ethan. Thanks in advance if we can get those too!
> 
> We just love looking on here and seeing all the cool stuff that everyone comes up with. We are addicted!


----------



## jordak

goofycruise said:


> Hi creative disigners! lol
> 
> could i request a journal book
> 
> disney magic jan. 22 -29, 2011
> team mcqueen ( family name)
> relax, hot tub, eat, swim
> 
> 
> 
> got verandah?
> 
> team mcqueen with same date thanks guys !!


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> Could I get a cruise invite for Vickie and Richard Lund on the Disney Dream May 2011? Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## goofycruise

jordak said:


>





Thank You sooo much !!! you are super fast!! we love them!!!


----------



## warrenite

jordak said:


> no problem



WOW - I Love this picture.

Can you Change "Cobbs" to "Pierce's"  sail dates and everything else is the same.


----------



## jordak

warrenite said:


> WOW - I Love this picture.
> 
> Can you Change "Cobbs" to "Pierce's"  sail dates and everything else is the same.


sure


----------



## PegIra

I am trying to surprise good friends of ours with some door magnets and a couple of T-Shirts for the upcoming cruise on the Wonder.  This is the first Disney Cruise, so they are beyond excited.  Could I get a couple of license plates with the Disney Wonder in on corner and the Cruise line little flag in the other corner.  If possible, it would be great with Grumpy for Don (he really isn't grumply) and Minnie Mouse for Lindy.  They are from Delaware.  Any great ideas with their names as in Lindy & Don on any other design would be great too.  I sure do appreciate the great disigns you all come up with.

Thanks so much,

Peg


----------



## PegIra

Would it be possible to get this one with the Disney Wonder on it (no date) the mickey cloud in the sky and the names Don & Lindy on it?  The corona and margarita type glasses would be fine.

Thanks ever so much,,'

Peg


----------



## auntsue

Help!!!  What did I do wrong?  I went and copied some great hats for around the cabin door #.  I finally got a compass today and made a 7.5 inch circle.  The hats seem to fit perfectly from the pictures.  Mine do not fit  They look too small to me.  What can I do to fix this before I print them out in color on magnetic paper?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> I am trying to surprise good friends of ours with some door magnets and a couple of T-Shirts for the upcoming cruise on the Wonder.  This is the first Disney Cruise, so they are beyond excited.  Could I get a couple of license plates with the Disney Wonder in on corner and the Cruise line little flag in the other corner.  If possible, it would be great with Grumpy for Don (he really isn't grumply) and Minnie Mouse for Lindy.  They are from Delaware.  Any great ideas with their names as in Lindy & Don on any other design would be great too.  I sure do appreciate the great disigns you all come up with.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Peg


you're welcome


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Thank you so much Jordack!! They are great! My DD LOVES them!  Thanks again.


----------



## msnoble

These look terrific--I'm sure our friends will be thrilled


----------



## tjbaggott

PegIra said:


> Would it be possible to get this one with the Disney Wonder on it (no date) the mickey cloud in the sky and the names Don & Lindy on it?  The corona and margarita type glasses would be fine.
> 
> Thanks ever so much,,'
> 
> Peg



Did you get the hat disigns that are actually in a few different pieces that you then assemble after printing?


----------



## tjbaggott

bnalexander said:


> They did that same treatment for my third daughter.  Good news is, pulling the teeth actually worked and the braces gave her a nice smile.  Bad news is the cost.  You can always get a second opinion for your peace of mind.  Some orthodontists do the initial visit for free.
> 
> About the fonts...do you use a special font program to work with them?  Or, do you do the font work in Photoshop.  If you have a special program you like, I would like to purchase it for myself.
> 
> Thanks.




I use photo explosion.  I've tried others like photo impact and gimp and photoshop, but keep going back to photo explosion.  There are a few things it won't do for me, but it does everything else.  I use it for all my graphics and font work.  You may be able to get a trial download of it, just google the name.


----------



## rabout1197

Jordak,
I wanted to tell you THANKS for all the designs. I hope the rest of the family will be suprised by their sign on the door. Do you by chance have a camo mickey head you can put a W on? I found a pink template with a crown for my daugter but need something for my son. 
Thanks,
ashley


----------



## PegIra

Wow, thanks so much for the Don and Lindy license plates, I never expected such a fast response.  I really do appreciate it !!!!!!

Peg


----------



## jordak

rabout1197 said:


> Jordak,
> I wanted to tell you THANKS for all the designs. I hope the rest of the family will be suprised by their sign on the door. Do you by chance have a camo mickey head you can put a W on? I found a pink template with a crown for my daugter but need something for my son.
> Thanks,
> ashley


Sorry i don't but i would bet either tjbaggott or milliepie does. May want to ask them.


----------



## minnie10

Just wondering if it might be possible to get one of the designs like the go canes except with "go bama" with the colors of alabama which is burgundy, grey, white- We are the Bryans and we are sailing on the wonder in April.  Any ideas on this would be much appreciated. You guys are amazing.


----------



## jordak

minnie10 said:


> Just wondering if it might be possible to get one of the designs like the go canes except with "go bama" with the colors of alabama which is burgundy, grey, white- We are the Bryans and we are sailing on the wonder in April.  Any ideas on this would be much appreciated. You guys are amazing.


here you go


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

Thanks jordak it was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Tigger1313

Jordak, Millie, TJbaggott I'm not sure who to ask but... I'm taking my nephew on the Wonder Feb 14-18 2010 for his 18th birthday. I have a few things for our door already. Thanks to you guys. He just told me that he past his PST for the Navy Seals. He is going to boot camp in January 2011. I would love to have something to put on our door saying something like "I'm going to be a Navy Seal" . I just do not know what to put it on. You guys are so good maybe you can come up with something for me? His name is Christopher or Chris. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## ajeent

Thanks a ton, Jordak!
You create many smiles!


----------



## jordak

Tigger1313 said:


> Jordak, Millie, TJbaggott I'm not sure who to ask but... I'm taking my nephew on the Wonder Feb 14-18 2010 for his 18th birthday. I have a few things for our door already. Thanks to you guys. He just told me that he past his PST for the Navy Seals. He is going to boot camp in January 2011. I would love to have something to put on our door saying something like "I'm going to be a Navy Seal" . I just do not know what to put it on. You guys are so good maybe you can come up with something for me? His name is Christopher or Chris. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


I'm terrible at coming up with ideas for other people, but here is my idea.
Congrats to your nephew, that is very cool!


----------



## Grandma4ever

jordak said:


> I'm terrible at coming up with ideas for other people, but here is my idea.
> Congrats to your nephew, that is very cool!



This is an awesome design and someone please THANK Chris for his willingness to serve this country.  Our men and women in uniform including our police and fire personel do not get thanked often enough!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Hello!!!

We are going on our first cruise in March and I would love to have some of the magnets for our door!!!!!! I do not have the time to make these myself so I am trying to find someone who would be willing to make them for me. I would definitely pay for your time and effort!!!!!! 

thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!
Angela


----------



## bnalexander

tjbaggott said:


> I use photo explosion. I've tried others like photo impact and gimp and photoshop, but keep going back to photo explosion. There are a few things it won't do for me, but it does everything else. I use it for all my graphics and font work. You may be able to get a trial download of it, just google the name.


 
I will give it a try!  Thank you.


----------



## emmalouisenicholson

Jordak,

We are going on our 1st Disney Cruise (Disney Magic 11night Meditteranean) 
on 15 May 2010

The licence plates you have are *amazing* & I just know my DS6 Ben would love one - he is a huge Pluto fan!

Do you have something that would suit? I would really appreciate it if you could find time to look

Also, how do I go about printing it out? 
Do I need to save it somewhere else to print & buy some special magnet paper?

All help would be much appreciated

Emma


----------



## auntsue

I have no idea where I got them from.  I just went to find them on my computer thinking that might help me, but I can't even find them anywhere.  I'm going to have to start over again.  

Can someone please point me in the direction to find the hats with the ears to put around your cabin number on the door?  I looked through TJ's, Jordak's and Millipie's links and came up empty.  I would really appreciate it if someone can tell me where I can find them.   

The fact that they are not in my Disney folder boggles the mind.  My other graphics are there, but not the hat stuff.  I need a pirate hat & ears, a Sorcerer Mickey hat & ears, & a Captain's hat and ears.

Thank you so much for any help you can give me.


----------



## bpate

Hi Jordak!

I love your designs (as others obviously do)!  Would you mind doing a journal with "Pate's" and the dates are Oct 23- Oct 30?  And if it isn't too much trouble I would love a few license plates.  My daughter (Brynna) likes Tinkerbell and my son (Bronson) would like Mickey.  We are from Texas.  

Thank you so much in advance!

~Brandy


----------



## jordak

auntsue said:


> I have no idea where I got them from.  I just went to find them on my computer thinking that might help me, but I can't even find them anywhere.  I'm going to have to start over again.
> 
> Can someone please point me in the direction to find the hats with the ears to put around your cabin number on the door?  I looked through TJ's, Jordak's and Millipie's links and came up empty.  I would really appreciate it if someone can tell me where I can find them.
> 
> The fact that they are not in my Disney folder boggles the mind.  My other graphics are there, but not the hat stuff.  I need a pirate hat & ears, a Sorcerer Mickey hat & ears, & a Captain's hat and ears.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can give me.


Here is the link you're looking for.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## jordak

emmalouisenicholson said:


> Jordak,
> 
> We are going on our 1st Disney Cruise (Disney Magic 11night Meditteranean)
> on 15 May 2010
> 
> The licence plates you have are *amazing* & I just know my DS6 Ben would love one - he is a huge Pluto fan!
> 
> Do you have something that would suit? I would really appreciate it if you could find time to look
> 
> Also, how do I go about printing it out?
> Do I need to save it somewhere else to print & buy some special magnet paper?
> 
> All help would be much appreciated
> 
> Emma


just save it to you computer then you can print it to either magnet paper or card stock and laminate it, then add magnetic strips if you want to save money. 

*LOVE the videos!!* I like to do a lot of video and editing too, but now i feel i should give up after watching yours.


----------



## jordak

bpate said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> I love your designs (as others obviously do)!  Would you mind doing a journal with "Pate's" and the dates are Oct 23- Oct 30?  And if it isn't too much trouble I would love a few license plates.  My daughter (Brynna) likes Tinkerbell and my son (Bronson) would like Mickey.  We are from Texas.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> ~Brandy


sure, happy to!


----------



## jordak

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> We are going on our first cruise in March and I would love to have some of the magnets for our door!!!!!! I do not have the time to make these myself so I am trying to find someone who would be willing to make them for me. I would definitely pay for your time and effort!!!!!!
> 
> thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!
> Angela


Just find the designs you like then make a request with the names/dates you want and one of us will be able to take care of you...for free.


----------



## jraskin

Jordak,

Wow.  Beautiful work.  Could you please put together one of your journal-style images for our upcoming cruise?  Its actually our first family vacation.  Much thanks in advance.

Raskin Family
Magic
Feb 6 - 13


----------



## jordak

jraskin said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Wow.  Beautiful work.  Could you please put together one of your journal-style images for our upcoming cruise?  Its actually our first family vacation.  Much thanks in advance.
> 
> Raskin Family
> Magic
> Feb 6 - 13


Sure, have a great time!


----------



## CoreyLe

I have to say that all of the graphics are awesome!! I wish I had the talent and time do make some of the gorgeous things that you all have!

I found these forums yesterday after booking our cruise (4 night 2/28). The forums are awesome and filled with so many helpful hints and tips.. but I am a bit cross eyed and cant remember anymore where I saw something.. 

So I am not sure if this is the right place to ask..

I am looking for the graphic,  for making into a maganet, that has the peace symbol, a heart, then mickey ears. The one I saw had "Our 1st Cruise" under it in Disney font. The one I saw was black and white but I would really like ours to be in color and maybe the font in red. Is there someone here that could make that? I would very greatly appreciate it!!

Corey


----------



## bpate

Thank you so much Jordak!!  They turned out awesome!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

jordak said:


> Just find the designs you like then make a request with the names/dates you want and one of us will be able to take care of you...for free.



But can someone actually make the magnets for me???? I know that there are several who can make the designs but I need someone to make the magnets also.


----------



## bpate

Jordak,

So I showed my dh the license plates and now he wants one!  Would mind make a Donald Duck one for him (Brice) and a Minnie Mouse one for me (Brandy). Cruising on the Magic in October and we are from Texas.  Thank you in advance!

~Brandy


----------



## jordak

bpate said:


> Jordak,
> 
> So I showed my dh the license plates and now he wants one!  Would mind make a Donald Duck one for him (Brice) and a Minnie Mouse one for me (Brandy). Cruising on the Magic in October and we are from Texas.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> ~Brandy


you bet, no problem


----------



## disneyrunningmom

Hi Jordak!
Can I ask you just one more time for another plate?
Can I get a Mickey plate that says "Go Hokies" - with Maroon and Orange?

thanks!!!!!

YOU'RE TERRIFIC!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof3boyz

jordak said:


> Sure can



Hi - Could I please get this one for Feburary 7-11, 2010??  Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

disneyrunningmom said:


> Hi Jordak!
> Can I ask you just one more time for another plate?
> Can I get a Mickey plate that says "Go Hokies" - with Maroon and Orange?
> 
> thanks!!!!!
> 
> YOU'RE TERRIFIC!!!!!!


sure, feel free to request as many as you want.


----------



## jordak

mommyof3boyz said:


> Hi - Could I please get this one for Feburary 7-11, 2010??  Thanks so much!


you're welcome


----------



## gomagic

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Hi Jordak
Is it possible to have The Ohio State University or that doesn't fit just Ohio State on the bottom of the plates?

Thank you


----------



## jordak

gomagic said:


> Hi Jordak
> Is it possible to have The Ohio State University or that doesn't fit just Ohio State on the bottom of the plates?
> 
> Thank you


no problem


----------



## mommyof3boyz

jordak said:


> you're welcome




jordak you are awesome, that was so quick!! I have a few more request I have 2 familes so bare with me please!!!  I would love the following license plates & the mickey & minney on the beach with the kids.. i know i know its alot!

Beach - The Sanders Family (2 mickey kids)
Beach - The Marvin Family (3 mickey kids)

tags...

Cameron - Perri?   from (phineas & Ferb)
Jeremy -  Mater
Chance - MIB Goofy
Go Gators - Mickey tag  (florida gators) looked to see if you had one on the board but didnt find one!
Go Noles - Mickey tag  (florida state)

Noah - Goofy
Max - Basketball Goofy
Go Vikings - Minnesota Vikings (we will be cruisin' during the superbowl so ..)

Thank you so.. much!!!


----------



## Tony94

jordak said:


> Sure. Just right click on these to save image as...



Could I get the Hall Family one Say Hernandez Family? I know Its a big last name.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> Sure. Just right click on these to save image as...



Oooooh!  I love this one!   Jordak, could you please make one of these for us that says Boyle Family, if that will fit.

Thank you so much!    

This is one thread that never gets old.  I love how you all keep coming up with new ideas.


----------



## jordak

mommyof3boyz said:


> jordak you are awesome, that was so quick!! I have a few more request I have 2 familes so bare with me please!!!  I would love the following license plates & the mickey & minney on the beach with the kids.. i know i know its alot!
> 
> Beach - The Sanders Family (2 mickey kids)
> Beach - The Marvin Family (3 mickey kids)
> 
> tags...
> 
> Cameron - Perri?   from (phineas & Ferb)
> Jeremy -  Mater
> Chance - MIB Goofy
> Go Gators - Mickey tag  (florida gators) looked to see if you had one on the board but didnt find one!
> Go Noles - Mickey tag  (florida state)
> 
> Noah - Goofy
> Max - Basketball Goofy
> Go Vikings - Minnesota Vikings (we will be cruisin' during the superbowl so ..)
> 
> Thank you so.. much!!!


you're welcome


----------



## jraskin

Does anybody have a template appropriate to a birthday for an adult?  If so, the birthday boy's name is Bruce.


----------



## jordak

Tony94 said:


> Could I get the Hall Family one Say Hernandez Family? I know Its a big last name.


A little long but i made it work


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Oooooh!  I love this one!   Jordak, could you please make one of these for us that says Boyle Family, if that will fit.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> This is one thread that never gets old.  I love how you all keep coming up with new ideas.


you're welcome


----------



## auntsue

Jordak, thanks so much for the link.  I made the pirate hat and the Sorcerer's hat, neither of which I could get to come out the right size.  They're both a little small, but I'll live with them since I printed them on the magnetic paper.  I'll just trim them to fit once I'm on the ship.  I'm giving up on even attempting to make a third hat.  I'm just going to leave the pirate hat up for two days.  It will look fantastic with the pirate Mickey/Minnie heads and license plate that you and TJ made for me.

Thank you for everything.


----------



## dredick

I don't know if anyone has done this before....but I'm going t try it and see how it goes

YOU PICK MY MAGNETS!!

there are just tooooooo many to choose from, so if you want, please post some magnets for our door (cat 10)

Info: June 8, 2010 5 day cruise on WONDER, cruise name " Why Is the RUM gone??", no kids on this cruise for us this time, Debbie (me) Clinton (dh), our 15th anniversary, 2nd cruise for us and we are DVC members from SC.

So surprise me 
Thanks All!!!!


----------



## Tigger1313

Jordak, Thank you for Christopher's Navy Seal sign. I know he is going to love it. It's going to make our door very special.


----------



## jordak

dredick said:


> I don't know if anyone has done this before....but I'm going t try it and see how it goes
> 
> YOU PICK MY MAGNETS!!
> 
> there are just tooooooo many to choose from, so if you want, please post some magnets for our door (cat 10)
> 
> Info: June 8, 2010 5 day cruise on WONDER, cruise name " Why Is the RUM gone??", no kids on this cruise for us this time, Debbie (me) Clinton (dh), our 15th anniversary, 2nd cruise for us and we are DVC members from SC.
> 
> So surprise me
> Thanks All!!!!


Few to get you started


----------



## emmalouisenicholson

jordak said:


> just save it to you computer then you can print it to either magnet paper or card stock and laminate it, then add magnetic strips if you want to save money.
> 
> *LOVE the videos!!* I like to do a lot of video and editing too, but now i feel i should give up after watching yours.



Thankyou so much Jordak! You are so talented in what you do & Ben is going to go crazy when he sees this!

I also love the Mickey Porthole one with Disney Magic on it. Please could you do this one too but with CRAGG family on? I really cannot thank you enough - it is little things like this that make a holiday fantastic!

Thanks for the lovely comments about our Videos too!! We're planning on doing the same for our Cruise although im sure that it will be much more difficult!

Emma


----------



## jordak

emmalouisenicholson said:


> Thankyou so much Jordak! You are so talented in what you do & Ben is going to go crazy when he sees this!
> 
> I also love the Mickey Porthole one with Disney Magic on it. Please could you do this one too but with CRAGG family on? I really cannot thank you enough - it is little things like this that make a holiday fantastic!
> 
> Thanks for the lovely comments about our Videos too!! We're planning on doing the same for our Cruise although im sure that it will be much more difficult!
> 
> Emma


here you go.


----------



## emmalouisenicholson

jordak said:


> here you go.



Thank you so much!

These are fantastic!


----------



## CoreyLe

Jordak, I am sure you are super busy but is it possible to get 2 license plates, one that says LSU and another that says Mizzou? 

We are cruising in February.



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Is anyone interested in helping me out...PLEASE????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bnalexander

Jordak, can I get these two designs please, please, please?  Only change is  putting "McCabe" instead of "hall" as the family name!!  I REALLY am working on doing this myself but had to order a program for the fonts and still just can't figure out how to make them with the program I have!  Thank you!!!  Makes me want to tear out my hair!



jordak said:


>


----------



## kbmo4444

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Hi Jordak - Could I please get the Mickey DCL Plate with Disney Magic Burke Family sailing Feb from NH. Could I also get the castaway/ship bottle/why is all the rum gone magnet with The Burke Family - Disney Magic - Feb 20,2010. 

Thanks again. You're work is awesome


----------



## jordak

CoreyLe said:


> Jordak, I am sure you are super busy but is it possible to get 2 license plates, one that says LSU and another that says Mizzou?
> 
> We are cruising in February.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!!


sure, np


----------



## jordak

bnalexander said:


> Jordak, can I get these two designs please, please, please?  Only change is  putting "McCabe" instead of "hall" as the family name!!  I REALLY am working on doing this myself but had to order a program for the fonts and still just can't figure out how to make them with the program I have!  Thank you!!!  Makes me want to tear out my hair!


It takes time to learn but you will get better and there is never a set way to do something. Everybody has a different technique.


----------



## jordak

kbmo4444 said:


> Hi Jordak - Could I please get the Mickey DCL Plate with Disney Magic Burke Family sailing Feb from NH. Could I also get the castaway/ship bottle/why is all the rum gone magnet with The Burke Family - Disney Magic - Feb 20,2010.
> 
> Thanks again. You're work is awesome


here you go


----------



## CoreyLe

jordak said:


> sure, np





Oh my gosh! They are FANTASTIC!!!!



I love them and can't thank you enough!!


----------



## bnalexander

jordak said:


> It takes time to learn but you will get better and there is never a set way to do something. Everybody has a different technique.


 
Thank you very much.  The license plates you make are just my VERY favorite!


----------



## caribear

caribear said:


> Love everyone's creative ideas!! If you wouldn't mind making 2 graphics for me I would really appreciate it!!
> 
> Both would be Minnie on the beach chair looking out at the cruise ship with a pina colada. If you are able to put the name above Minnie's head that would be great!! Thanks!!
> 
> Cari
> Claire



I posted this the other day and was wondering if one of the creative Dis-minds can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## ~Piglet~

Hi Jordak, please could you do one of the Mickey DCL license plates for me? I would like the Mansell Family and Disney Wonder in place of the Magic.  There is no rush, thanks


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Hi Jordak

Can I please get a couple more license plates? I finished the ones for my children and LOVED how they turned out! 

Goofy Golf with Josh, April (its his b-day tomorrow and DD wants to make it as a gift!) 

Pirate Minnie with Dani, April 

Disney Fairies with Nana, April but instead of the DCL logo can she have 2010 or just '10 please, if possible? 

Can I also get the invite from Mickey like in post 2326 with Doornbos Family
4 nights, Bahamas, on Wonder April 25-29th 2010 when/if you get a chance? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ~Piglet~

tarald said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone remember a lady who did the names with characters in the letters.  I know she stopped making them, but she had a huge archive of ones she had already done.
> 
> Does anyone remember that thread?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I don't know if anyone has already replied to this as I was reading the pages backwards looking at all the designs 

Was it Sandy's character name thread you were looking for? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1887830
Hope that helps


----------



## jordak

~Piglet~ said:


> Hi Jordak, please could you do one of the Mickey DCL license plates for me? I would like the Mansell Family and Disney Wonder in place of the Magic.  There is no rush, thanks


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> Can I please get a couple more license plates? I finished the ones for my children and LOVED how they turned out!
> 
> Goofy Golf with Josh, April (its his b-day tomorrow and DD wants to make it as a gift!)
> 
> Pirate Minnie with Dani, April
> 
> Disney Fairies with Nana, April but instead of the DCL logo can she have 2010 or just '10 please, if possible?
> 
> Can I also get the invite from Mickey like in post 2326 with Doornbos Family
> 4 nights, Bahamas, on Wonder April 25-29th 2010 when/if you get a chance?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

tarald said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone remember a lady who did the names with characters in the letters.  I know she stopped making them, but she had a huge archive of ones she had already done.
> 
> Does anyone remember that thread?
> 
> Thanks!


Milliepie makes some really nice ones. Just put out a request and i am sure she can fix you up.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Thank you!!!  I love it!


----------



## KelsiesMommy

Hi Jordak, could you do one of the Mickey DCL license plates for me? I would like the Sipe Family and Disney Wonder in place of the Magic.  THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Thanks Jordak, they look great!


----------



## jordak

KelsiesMommy said:


> Hi Jordak, could you do one of the Mickey DCL license plates for me? I would like the Sipe Family and Disney Wonder in place of the Magic.  THANKS SO MUCH!!


sure


----------



## Tony94

jordak said:


> A little long but i made it work



Thanks!!!!


----------



## skyman8963

I honeslty have to say these are amazing Jordak, could i possibly get you to make me a few for our first cruise comig up.

would love to have teh Schmidt Family on the Wonder
and if you can 
Ethan Mickey plate   my 7 yr old
Caden cars plate      my 3 yr old
jamie donald plate    my wife
skyler (me) goofy   

I would be greatful for anything and again you are very creative, nice job


----------



## jordak

caribear said:


> I posted this the other day and was wondering if one of the creative Dis-minds can help me out. Thanks!


not sure what version of this you wanted and since you have been waiting i thought i would do a couple up.


----------



## disneyrunningmom

jordak said:


> sure, feel free to request as many as you want.



YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!
Do you have a favorite charity?  I'd love to donate in your honor!
"Thank you" just doesn't seem enough!!!
But THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## jordak

skyman8963 said:


> I honeslty have to say these are amazing Jordak, could i possibly get you to make me a few for our first cruise comig up.
> 
> would love to have teh Schmidt Family on the Wonder
> and if you can
> Ethan Mickey plate   my 7 yr old
> Caden cars plate      my 3 yr old
> jamie donald plate    my wife
> skyler (me) goofy
> 
> I would be greatful for anything and again you are very creative, nice job


sure, happy to!


----------



## jordak

disneyrunningmom said:


> YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!
> Do you have a favorite charity?  I'd love to donate in your honor!
> "Thank you" just doesn't seem enough!!!
> But THANK YOU!!!!


Thank you is good enough. I am just happy you like it.


----------



## skyman8963

Wow you are amazing, I am trying to make this first cruise something special for my family and I think decorating the door is going to be such a blast. You have really helped out thanks so much again.

YES I AM A DISNEY FANATIC AND MY FAMILY IS JUST ALONG FOR THE RIDE.


----------



## milliepie

CoreyLe said:


> I have to say that all of the graphics are awesome!! I wish I had the talent and time do make some of the gorgeous things that you all have!
> 
> I found these forums yesterday after booking our cruise (4 night 2/28). The forums are awesome and filled with so many helpful hints and tips.. but I am a bit cross eyed and cant remember anymore where I saw something..
> 
> So I am not sure if this is the right place to ask..
> 
> I am looking for the graphic,  for making into a maganet, that has the peace symbol, a heart, then mickey ears. The one I saw had "Our 1st Cruise" under it in Disney font. The one I saw was black and white but I would really like ours to be in color and maybe the font in red. Is there someone here that could make that? I would very greatly appreciate it!!
> 
> Corey



Hello there.  i have the peace, love, mickey in my 4 shared.  I have it in pink and green, but right now I don't really have much time to do anything so if you can wait a bit I can add the "our 1st cruise" at a later time in the color you like.


----------



## PegIra

Hi,

You were kind enough to make me two license plates, could I please ask you for two more.  I found out out friends are going with another couple and I would love to surprise them all.  If you could have Disney Wonder on one corner the Disney Cruise Line insignia on the other, the state would be Florida and their names are Don and Patti.  Mickey for Don and Minnie for Patti would be fine.

Thank you so much, you doing this really make the trip so special for them.

Peg


----------



## PegIra

Could I please have the name tags for the Disney Cruise Line as in Post 645 with the names Lindy, Patti and Don for each one ?  

Thanks ever so much,

Peg


----------



## caribear

jordak said:


> not sure what version of this you wanted and since you have been waiting i thought i would do a couple up.



Thank you very much!! They are perfect!!!


----------



## PegIra

Could I please have two of the Cruisin the Wonder with Mickey that is in post #1682  Could it please say - Don & Lindy on one and Don & Patti on the other?

Thanks ever so much

Peg


----------



## jfahome

I don't know if I'm too late to ask, but have you or could you make an itinerary for the Magic Eastern, Jan 30th - Feb 6th? Any design you have would be just fine, not picky! Thanks so much


----------



## lafa

just wondering if someone has the dcl logo in all black or could make it?
thank you so much!


----------



## PegIra

Could I please have #1939 done with Lindy & Don, April 2010  and Patti & Don April 2010.

Disney Wonder for both.  We are trying to surprise friends by making them several magnets for their door.  This is both of their first Disney Cruise.

Thank you so much,

Peg


----------



## tjcamtc

Okay, please bear with me.  These graphics are ADORABLE!  Could you please tell me how to get them?  Do you buy the magnetic "paper" at a stationery store and print them on your computer?

I REALLY want a few of these and I absolutely don't have any idea how to get them!

Please help me

Thank you so very much!

Janie


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Could I please have #1939 done with Lindy & Don, April 2010  and Patti & Don April 2010.
> 
> Disney Wonder for both.  We are trying to surprise friends by making them several magnets for their door.  This is both of their first Disney Cruise.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Peg


Which one did you want from this post or did you want one of each(shadow box, bulletin board and journal)? Thanks


----------



## jordak

lafa said:


> just wondering if someone has the dcl logo in all black or could make it?
> thank you so much!


----------



## leetahtx

Hey jordak, what font do you use for your license plate? I tried to find something but it does not look the same.  What program are you using to create your graphics?


----------



## lafa

jordak said:


>




WOW, that was fast!
thank you so much!!!
awesome!


----------



## leetahtx

jordak,

I really do love your stuff. Is it possible to get one similiar to June82010.jpg for my family?  I think it is the journal one.

We are doing our first cruise on the Magic to the Western Caribbean March 6-13th.  4 of us are going 

Thanks,


----------



## jordak

leetahtx said:


> Hey jordak, what font do you use for your license plate? I tried to find something but it does not look the same.  What program are you using to create your graphics?


photoshop and the font is called "license plate". It's a free font so you should easily find it.


----------



## jordak

leetahtx said:


> jordak,
> 
> I really do love your stuff. Is it possible to get one similiar to June82010.jpg for my family?  I think it is the journal one.
> 
> We are doing our first cruise on the Magic to the Western Caribbean March 6-13th.  4 of us are going
> 
> Thanks,


what name or names would you like on it?


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Hi,
> 
> You were kind enough to make me two license plates, could I please ask you for two more.  I found out out friends are going with another couple and I would love to surprise them all.  If you could have Disney Wonder on one corner the Disney Cruise Line insignia on the other, the state would be Florida and their names are Don and Patti.  Mickey for Don and Minnie for Patti would be fine.
> 
> Thank you so much, you doing this really make the trip so special for them.
> 
> Peg


debated if you wanted the actual ship or text with the Wonder. Hope i got it right.


----------



## PegIra

Sorry I didn't say exactly,  I would love the shadow box please for #1939 with the Wonder and April 2010 with Don and Lindy on one and Don and Patti on the other.

Thanks so much,

Peg


----------



## jordak

tjcamtc said:


> Okay, please bear with me.  These graphics are ADORABLE!  Could you please tell me how to get them?  Do you buy the magnetic "paper" at a stationery store and print them on your computer?
> 
> I REALLY want a few of these and I absolutely don't have any idea how to get them!
> 
> Please help me
> 
> Thank you so very much!
> 
> Janie


exactly what you do. You can buy them also at walmart, target type stores too. Seen them at Office Max as well. Kind of expensive though. Never have done it, but have heard you can buy it much cheaper off of E-Bay. An alternative is to print them to card stock, laminate them, then add magnetic strips to the back. I have done this and they look great. Far as designs. If you see some you like, make a request to customize them with the names you want and somebody with fix you up.


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Sorry I didn't say exactly,  I would love the shadow box please for #1939 with the Wonder and April 2010 with Don and Lindy on one and Don and Patti on the other.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Peg


not a problem. Just didn't want to make the wrong one.


----------



## PegIra

I love the disign, would it be too much trouble to use the ship instead of the word Wonder?  If it is, this is greate, I am just thankful that you are even willing to do so much for us.

The post your reply is on is 

2587

Thank  you,

Peg


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

The shadow box of the Wonder that you did for me is great, Thank you so very much !!

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> I love the disign, would it be too much trouble to use the ship instead of the word Wonder?  If it is, this is greate, I am just thankful that you are even willing to do so much for us.
> 
> The post your reply is on is
> 
> 2587
> 
> Thank  you,
> 
> Peg


no problem


----------



## leetahtx

Please put the Henson Family.  We are Scott, Roberta, Samantha and Dillon

thanks!!


----------



## jordak

leetahtx said:


> Please put the Henson Family.  We are Scott, Roberta, Samantha and Dillon
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## leetahtx

You rock jordak!!!! thanks so much.


----------



## PegIra

Thanks so much, This looks great !!!

So nice of you to change them for me.

Peg


----------



## Davids-Coco

Jordak... a few more please?

Tink - Alanna
Buzz - Ender
Sally (from Nightmare before Christmas) - Danae
Jack (from Nightmare before Christmas) - Gregg


----------



## jordak

Davids-Coco said:


> Jordak... a few more please?
> 
> Tink - Alanna
> Buzz - Ender
> Sally (from Nightmare before Christmas) - Danae
> Jack (from Nightmare before Christmas) - Gregg


sure


----------



## mkmommy

Jordak

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...agnets/Fixed plates/EBTransatlantic2010-1.jpg

My I request this one with the EBT Transaltantic removed, just have Bound for Barcelona.

Thank you, my daughter was thrilled to find some with her name on.


----------



## coasterwiggs

May I please have the Mickey head with Pirate Mickey smiling with his sword pointed at the ground?  It is the one with a pirate bandana and braid hanging down in front.  Personalize with Wiggs.  Thanks.


----------



## U2FanHfx

Hey Jordak....do you have the PSD file for the "cruise book" image?  I use Photoshop and would love to use this for upcoming vacations.  Thanks in advance!

Regs,

Chad J.


----------



## ~Piglet~

Thanks Jordak for doing my request so quickly


----------



## diane648

Jordak - 

Thanks so much for doing this!  Would you be able to do this one with a FEB date, TENNESSEE as the State and WOODRING as the name?

Thank you!!!

Diane



Scooby3x1y said:


>


----------



## jordak

mkmommy said:


> Jordak
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...agnets/Fixed plates/EBTransatlantic2010-1.jpg
> 
> My I request this one with the EBT Transaltantic removed, just have Bound for Barcelona.
> 
> Thank you, my daughter was thrilled to find some with her name on.


sure


----------



## jordak

diane648 said:


> Jordak -
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this!  Would you be able to do this one with a FEB date, TENNESSEE as the State and WOODRING as the name?
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Diane


here you go


----------



## diane648

Thank you sooo much!!!

Diane



jordak said:


> here you go


----------



## Davids-Coco

Thank you again! And thank you for remembering the November on them!!


----------



## Davids-Coco

Last batch, please?? (Nov again... last 4 of our 12) You are awesome!

Liz - Ariel
Aaron - Goofy
Aidan - Nemo
Zachary - baby tigger & pooh


----------



## diane648

Would you please be able to make four more license plates for our family?

Carson (Mickey & Friends)
Caroline (Princesses)
Ben (Goofy Golf)
Diane (Minnie)

We're on the 2/28 Wonder cruise and are from Tennessee.

Also, can someone make a "Happy 6th Birthday" for Caroline?  Her 6th birthday is the day after our cruise ends, so we'll be celebrating on-board.

Thank you so much!!!

Diane


----------



## Billinaz

jordak said:


>



Can you set one up for me that has no ipod and no kids playing??  The mickey bars are a nice touch!


What size is the font you are using for the license plates??

Thanks!


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak and TJ Baggott,

Could I please get a few magnets?

 I'd like the mickey porthole with Disney Magic with Encil Family.  

Could I also get the surfboards with Alex, Lori, Chase.  

The deck chairs overlooking castaway cay with Chad and Carla, Disney Magic, Jan. 22-29, 2011.

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## jordak

Davids-Coco said:


> Last batch, please?? (Nov again... last 4 of our 12) You are awesome!
> 
> Liz - Ariel
> Aaron - Goofy
> Aidan - Nemo
> Zachary - baby tigger & pooh


 thanks


----------



## jordak

diane648 said:


> Would you please be able to make four more license plates for our family?
> 
> Carson (Mickey & Friends)
> Caroline (Princesses)
> Ben (Goofy Golf)
> Diane (Minnie)
> 
> We're on the 2/28 Wonder cruise and are from Tennessee.
> 
> Also, can someone make a "Happy 6th Birthday" for Caroline?  Her 6th birthday is the day after our cruise ends, so we'll be celebrating on-board.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Diane


here you go


----------



## jordak

Billinaz said:


> Can you set one up for me that has no ipod and no kids playing??  The mickey bars are a nice touch!
> 
> 
> What size is the font you are using for the license plates??
> 
> Thanks!


majority of the time i use 179.


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> Jordak and TJ Baggott,
> 
> Could I please get a few magnets?
> 
> I'd like the mickey porthole with Disney Magic with Encil Family.
> 
> Could I also get the surfboards with Alex, Lori, Chase.
> 
> The deck chairs overlooking castaway cay with Chad and Carla, Disney Magic, Jan. 22-29, 2011.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori


----------



## diane648

These are perfect -- Caroline will LOVE the one you did for her birthday.

Many thanks to you!!!

Diane



jordak said:


> here you go


----------



## iluv2go2disney

Have you made anything that isn't DCL specific?  We are going on a Royal Caribbean cruise and I would love to decorate our door with some magnets. Here is our info just incase you are able to make something.  Our names are Tracey and Wendy.  We're sailing on Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas for our 15th anniversary on January 2011.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## iluv2go2disney

I love this one.   Could I get it with 15 years, 2011 and Oasis instead of Wonder?  Could you also put our names, Tracey and Wendy, somewhere on it?


----------



## stichlover87

Jordak,

Could I get three more license plates?

We are cruising in March
Liz with Cinderella from OH
Chelsea with Goofy from IL
Stef with Stitch from FL


----------



## jfahome

Jordak - do you make itineraries? I thought I saw one you made before. I am looking for one for our cruise this weekend. It's the Magic 7night Eastern, Jan 30-Feb 6th. Is this something you could make? I don't need a name or anything on it, just the itinerary. Please let me know...I love your work! Thanks in advance


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

Now that I have some great magnets how do I print them out? I copied them to my own photobucket but I can't print them out.


----------



## jordak

iluv2go2disney said:


> Have you made anything that isn't DCL specific?  We are going on a Royal  Caribbean cruise and I would love to decorate our door with some  magnets. Here is our info just incase you are able to make something.   Our names are Tracey and Wendy.  We're sailing on Royal Caribbean's  Oasis of the Seas for our 15th anniversary on January 2011.  Thank you  in advance.
> 
> I love this one.   Could I get it with 15 years, 2011 and Oasis instead of Wonder?  Could you also put our names, Tracey and Wendy, somewhere on it?


Sorry, really don't have anything that is not Disney specific.


----------



## jordak

stichlover87 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I get three more license plates?
> 
> We are cruising in March
> Liz with Cinderella from OH
> Chelsea with Goofy from IL
> Stef with Stitch from FL



sure


----------



## jordak

jfahome said:


> Jordak - do you make itineraries? I thought I saw one you made before. I am looking for one for our cruise this weekend. It's the Magic 7night Eastern, Jan 30-Feb 6th. Is this something you could make? I don't need a name or anything on it, just the itinerary. Please let me know...I love your work! Thanks in advance


I was going to say no, but then realized i have this one. Will this work?


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> Now that I have some great magnets how do I print them out? I copied them to my own photobucket but I can't print them out.


Probably be better to save them to your computer then print them out.


----------



## dredick

jordak said:


> Few to get you started


 THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!! THEY ARE PERFECT!!  SORRY IT TOOK ME SOOO LONG TO RESPOND BUT i HAD A 3 DAY 20 HR EACH SHIFT AT WORK AND FINALLY HAD A CHANCE TO LOOK!! lOVE THEM,,AND THE TWILIGHT ONE IN WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## stichlover87

jordak said:


> sure



Thank you so much, they are amazing! I can't wait for my friends to see them!


----------



## CajunCookie

Hello,  

I'm loving the graphics and all the great work.

Can you make me an invite (like in post 2486)
for the Davy Family
Disney Wonder
April 11-15, 2010
Thanks so much for helping me surpirse the kids.


----------



## tjcamtc

Okay, I'm going to give this a try.  Can I have one with Minney in the lounge chair, with "Mucho Margarita's please", with a margartia on the table with the name "Granny" at an angle in the top right hand corner with the Disney font? (whew).

Thank you so very much, this is so exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

CajunCookie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm loving the graphics and all the great work.
> 
> Can you make me an invite (like in post 2486)
> for the Davy Family
> Disney Wonder
> April 11-15, 2010
> Thanks so much for helping me surpirse the kids.


you're welcome


----------



## iluv2go2disney

I love the anniversary picture you made me. Thank you very much.


----------



## jordak

tjcamtc said:


> Okay, I'm going to give this a try.  Can I have one with Minney in the lounge chair, with "Mucho Margarita's please", with a margartia on the table with the name "Granny" at an angle in the top right hand corner with the Disney font? (whew).
> 
> Thank you so very much, this is so exciting!!!!!!!


sure,np


----------



## CajunCookie

Boy you are fast!

Thank you.


----------



## jordak

CajunCookie said:


> Boy you are fast!
> 
> Thank you.


haha, caught me at a good time.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

mainstreetmugs said:


> milliepie,
> 
> These are great! I do have a few ideas for other designs I'd like for you to work on, but I'll get those to you tomorrow. I need to send you some pics I'd like for you to use. Can I do that? This would be for the plain black Mickey ears graphics/pictures on them...kinda like what you did above with the football Mickey ears. Maybe you can leave me an email where I can send them, along with the ideas I have???



             I love this page with the ship and the figurines. Can you make me 2 for an upcoming cruise with my grandkids? One would be; mom, dad, braxton and gaven. The 2nd would be Nanny, Kali Quinten and Justin. Thank You, Phyllis


----------



## goodfaerie

I love your disigns!!!  I have a rather tall order:  Could I please get a calendar and a journal and a couple of magnets?  Here's our info:

Names:  Vonna and Myles
Official crazy family/group name:  NerdsTour
Saildate:  February 7-11, 2010 on the Wonder
Celebrating:  Our 10th Anniversary (which was October 31-better late than never  LOL!!!)
Favorite Characters: Malificent(Vonna), The Wicked Queen (Mylesie), and (Classic) Eeyore, Pooh, Piglet, and Tigger

Hope it's not too much to ask--anything will be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## tjcamtc

Wow, fast is right!  Thank you sooo much!!!!!!!!

Janie (Granny)


----------



## KLS Georgia

Would it be possible to get the Barcelona Bound license plate without the Transatlantic at the bottom and  with the month of May instead of April?

K


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I found this thread today and spent so much time enjoying the beautiful graphics.I am about the most un crafty person in America, but I would love to have some of these when I go away in March with my grand kids. 
  I get the part about copying and printing the pictures ,but do you use regular print paper,cut them out and just put magnetic stickers on the back. Is there somewhere special that you can purchase these magnetic sheets?Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## jordak

goodfaerie said:


> I love your disigns!!!  I have a rather tall order:  Could I please get a calendar and a journal and a couple of magnets?  Here's our info:
> 
> Names:  Vonna and Myles
> Official crazy family/group name:  NerdsTour
> Saildate:  February 7-11, 2010 on the Wonder
> Celebrating:  Our 10th Anniversary (which was October 31-better late than never  LOL!!!)
> Favorite Characters: Malificent(Vonna), The Wicked Queen (Mylesie), and (Classic) Eeyore, Pooh, Piglet, and Tigger
> 
> Hope it's not too much to ask--anything will be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks so much in advance!!!




you're welcome


----------



## jordak

KLS Georgia said:


> Would it be possible to get the Barcelona Bound license plate without the Transatlantic at the bottom and  with the month of May instead of April?
> 
> K


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I found this thread today and spent so much time enjoying the beautiful graphics.I am about the most un crafty person in America, but I would love to have some of these when I go away in March with my grand kids.
> I get the part about copying and printing the pictures ,but do you use regular print paper,cut them out and just put magnetic stickers on the back. Is there somewhere special that you can purchase these magnetic sheets?Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


You can buy the magnetic paper at places like walmart, target, office max and i have heard you can get it cheaper on ebay. An alternative is to print to card stock, laminate it, then add magnetic strips to the back.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I found this thread today and spent so much time enjoying the beautiful graphics.I am about the most un crafty person in America, but I would love to have some of these when I go away in March with my grand kids.
> I get the part about copying and printing the pictures ,but do you use regular print paper,cut them out and just put magnetic stickers on the back. *Is there somewhere special that you can purchase these magnetic sheets?*Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks



http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/5.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Avery®-Magnet...=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1264472326&sr=1-5

Some like to laminate reg or card stock paper (thick stuff) then glue magnets on the back.  I prefer magnetic paper and use a big paper cutter to cut a nice straight edge.
The Avery magnetic paper is also sold at Staples but it's tax free through Amazon.


----------



## jordak

couple new designs. Probably better used for scrap books.


----------



## Billinaz

Those look pretty good!

Where did you find the tropical drink graphic?... Im giong to use that and a bottle of Coke if I can find one thats the right size.

I saw the Feb 2010 Calendar above, can you post a "blank" one that does not have the date circled?


----------



## jordak

Billinaz said:


> Those look pretty good!
> 
> Where did you find the tropical drink graphic?... Im giong to use that and a bottle of Coke if I can find one thats the right size.
> 
> I saw the Feb 2010 Calendar above, can you post a "blank" one that does not have the date circled?


I would rather not post blank designs. If you tell me what you want i would gladly do both designs for you.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Ooooh.... can I pretty please get the map above with November 12, 2010 (no family name)? I want to use it  for a scrapbook page! Please feel free to pm it if too "blank".


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Hi Jordak!
I would love some license plate images for our March cruise. All are for Texas:
Mickey -  Nanny
Grouchy - Barry
Pink Tink - Kali
R2D2 Mickey - Braxton
X-wing Mickey - Gaven
Stitch -  Quinton
Goofy -  Justin
Minnie -  Kristan

Thanks so much!


----------



## mstree7832

Hi, I JUST LOVE THESE!!!!! My husband and I are going onthe Disney WONDER (SO EXCITED!) And think it would be cool have this on our door! How does one make such cool magents I am crafty but not great at making things on the computer could someone please help me   THanks Dawn!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

milliepie said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm sorry.  I forgot to add Kelly and I don't think another cair will fit.  I added her name to the beach ball.  I hope it's ok.





milliepie,
I love these 2 designs.
can you do one for me for march 14th  wonder
Nanny,kali,quinten,justin


the other one same date, barry,kristan, braxton, gaven.

thanks so mush. great designs.


----------



## jordak

Davids-Coco said:


> Ooooh.... can I pretty please get the map above with November 12, 2010 (no family name)? I want to use it  for a scrapbook page! Please feel free to pm it if too "blank".


it's not entirely blank so no problem. Least you kept the date.


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Hi Jordak!
> I would love some license plate images for our March cruise. All are for Texas:
> Mickey -  Nanny
> Grouchy - Barry
> Pink Tink - Kali
> R2D2 Mickey - Braxton
> X-wing Mickey - Gaven
> Stitch -  Quinton
> Goofy -  Justin
> Minnie -  Kristan
> 
> Thanks so much!


here you go. Just click to enlarge them before you save.


----------



## goodfaerie

mickeys girl 52 said:


> milliepie,
> I love these 2 designs.
> can you do one for me for march 14th  wonder
> Nanny,kali,quinten,justin
> 
> 
> the other one same date, barry,kristan, braxton, gaven.
> 
> thanks so mush. great designs.



MilliePie, these designs are awesome!  Could I please trouble you for this chairs (on the beach) design, with 

2010 Wonder
"Mylesie" on the purple/Daisy chair,
"Vonna" on the green vine/Tink chair
and the Characters' names on the other corresponding chairs?

Thanks so much in advance!!!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Jordak
Thank You So much for the plates. Phyllis


----------



## dorjaleigh

jordak said:


> you're welcome



I showed my family our magnets and they're wondering if you could make the same for them . 

Feel free to use your creative juices.  Here is who they are:

Nancy (adult female ~ January ~ Maryland)
Smity (adult male ~ January ~ Maryland)
Ronnie (adult female ~ January ~ Maryland)
Lawrence (adult male ~ January ~ Maryland)
Ronniece (child female ~ January ~ South Carolina)

We leave on the January 30th Wonder.  If you can, I'd/we'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## goodfaerie

I sent you a PM--thanks so much for the magnets!!!


----------



## Fivepin

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/5.htm
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Avery®-Magnet...=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1264472326&sr=1-5
> 
> Some like to laminate reg or card stock paper (thick stuff) then glue magnets on the back.  I prefer magnetic paper and use a big paper cutter to cut a nice straight edge.
> The Avery magnetic paper is also sold at Staples but it's tax free through Amazon.



I've gotten mine at decalpaper.  I am happy with the way it prints up and cheaper than buying it at the stores.


----------



## stitch'sgirl

Hi Jordak -
Your work is incredible!    I would love license plates for my family -
If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to request:

GARY - Indiana Jones Mickey (month=MAY)
PAM - Stitch Rip (month=NOV)
JACK - XWing Mickey-if that can be a license plate; if not, then Jedi Mickey (month=MAR)

Thanks for all of the instructions too - I am going to keep trying to get that license plate font downloaded.  (Darn Vista!!)


----------



## dorjaleigh

jordak said:


> you're welcome



May I have this one that reads:

Marshall Family (Disney Wonder)

THX!


----------



## PegIra

Could I please have the picture in 2651 the one with the Wonder and the clouds and beach chairs.  With Cruising  the Wonder with Lindy & Don on one and Patti and Don on the second one on the beach chairs.

Thanks so much,

Peg


----------



## 3minnie's1mickey

Oh my gosh!!  These are SO NEAT!!  Can I add a request??  I am sailing on Feb 4th so it may be cutting it close but I would love to put these on our doors!!!  If you can do them I would greatly appreciate it 

Little Mermaid- Abby
Pink Tink- Brooke
small mickey- Troy
Belle- Jamie
mickey porthole- Bucia & Dzi Dzi


----------



## kimkarli

Can I please also have one like in post 2660 (mickey Porthole) for the Wonder with:
Kim, Karli, Darla & Christian's Vacation

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak  Can you please make me two "Mickey looking through the porthole" Both for the Wonder with The Beicht Family

the other  The Sprofera Family  Thanks


----------



## jordak

kimkarli said:


> Can I please also have one like in post 2660 (mickey Porthole) for the Wonder with:
> Kim, Karli, Darla & Christian's Vacation
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


sorry bit confused. Is that one plate with all names on it or 4 plates? thanks


----------



## jordak

dorjaleigh said:


> I showed my family our magnets and they're wondering if you could make the same for them .
> 
> Here is what they'd like:
> 
> Nancy (adult female)
> Smity (adult male)
> Ronnie (adult female)
> Lawrence (adult male)
> Ronniece (child female)
> 
> We leave on the January 30th Wonder.  If you can, I'd/we'd greatly appreciate it!


Did you want me to choose the designs? thanks


----------



## jordak

stitch'sgirl said:


> Hi Jordak -
> Your work is incredible!    I would love license plates for my family -
> If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to request:
> 
> GARY - Indiana Jones Mickey (month=MAY)
> PAM - Stitch Rip (month=NOV)
> JACK - XWing Mickey-if that can be a license plate; if not, then Jedi Mickey (month=MAR)
> 
> Thanks for all of the instructions too - I am going to keep trying to get that license plate font downloaded.  (Darn Vista!!)


----------



## jordak

dorjaleigh said:


> May I have this one that reads:
> 
> Marshall Family (Disney Wonder)
> 
> THX!


sure


----------



## stitch'sgirl

Thank you so much!  I'm speechless!!


----------



## kimkarli

All four names on one please!


----------



## jordak

3minnie's1mickey said:


> Oh my gosh!!  These are SO NEAT!!  Can I add a request??  I am sailing on Feb 4th so it may be cutting it close but I would love to put these on our doors!!!  If you can do them I would greatly appreciate it
> 
> Little Mermaid- Abby
> Pink Tink- Brooke
> small mickey- Troy
> Belle- Jamie
> mickey porthole- Bucia & Dzi Dzi


sure, enjoy the cruise!


----------



## jordak

kimkarli said:


> Can I please also have one like in post 2660 (mickey Porthole) for the Wonder with:
> Kim, Karli, Darla & Christian's Vacation
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


----------



## dorjaleigh

jordak said:


> sure



YOU ROCK!  Thanks for the quick turnaround!


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> jordak  Can you please make me two "Mickey looking through the porthole" Both for the Wonder with The Beicht Family
> 
> the other  The Sprofera Family  Thanks


----------



## kimkarli

You are fantastic!! Can I also please get one like in post 2270, Cruising the Wonder (Something like that) with the Mickey and Goofy clouds and the chairs with:
Kim, Darla, Karli & Christian (Does not matter about designs, but Chrsitian is the only boy)

THANK YOU!!!!
Kim


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak said:


>



Thank you, You are so sweet to brighten up everyones vacation.You must have a BIG heart.  Phyllis


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Fivepin said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> I have this disign I had saved and did not notice there was a name on there.  Can one of you guys remove the name and add Ray to it?  Thanks.  My DH can definitely relate to this one.  This will be last magnet to print up



Can You print this one with the name NANNY on it.  Thanks


----------



## jordak

kimkarli said:


> You are fantastic!! Can I also please get one like in post 2270, Cruising the Wonder (Something like that) with the Mickey and Goofy clouds and the chairs with:
> Kim, Darla, Karli & Christian (Does not matter about designs, but Chrsitian is the only boy)
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> Kim


That is Milliepie's design. I know she posted a message about being busy so give her some time to get this done for you.


----------



## gydell

Does anyone know who made the tip envelopes for the CM's?


----------



## tjcamtc

Hello, when you get a free moment, I would like the following:

Single Minnie in lounge chair with a IPod on the table, Bon Voyage at the bottom and Aunt Melissa in the top right hand corner.

A single Minnie with a little boy and girl playing, Pacifico beer on the table and the names Mandy, Maddi and Aaron, and under it "Isn't life WONDERful?" 

Thank you so much for doing this for us.  You are incredibly talented!

Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

tjcamtc said:


> Hello, when you get a free moment, I would like the following:
> 
> Single Minnie in lounge chair with a IPod on the table, Bon Voyage at the bottom and Aunt Melissa in the top right hand corner.
> 
> A single Minnie with a little boy and girl playing, Pacifico beer on the table and the names Mandy, Maddi and Aaron, and under it "Isn't life WONDERful?"
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this for us.  You are incredibly talented!
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

When you get a chance can you print the "journal' with Wonder March 14th 2010, The Beicht and Sprofera family.
and

Mickey and Minnie on beach
minnie has Margarita
Mickey has beer
Barry and Kristan in sand

on bottom, Wonder March 2010

Thank you


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> When you get a chance can you print the "journal' with Wonder March 14th 2010, The Beicht and Sprofera family.
> and
> 
> Mickey and Minnie on beach
> minnie has Margarita
> Mickey has beer
> Barry and Kristan in sand
> 
> on bottom, Wonder March 2010
> 
> Thank you


----------



## lovingmommyof2

Hi, I hope someone could help us out by making us some graphics  Here is what we would like:

Little Mermaid license plate with Addison (feb date)
Twilight license plate with Shea (could you do one with just edward?)(feb date)
Minnie Pirate head with Christy
Swinging Mickey pirate head with Layne
Mickey head with green Tinkerbell for Kristen
deck chairs for Kristen, Addison, Layne, Christy & Shea. 

I know this is a big request, but we would really appreciate anything that you can do. Thanks!!!


----------



## tjcamtc

Jordak, thank you so much, I love them.  My family is going to be so excited!

Have a wonderful night!


----------



## scrap disney

I clicked on the link to your files and was able to find license plate designs for 3 of my 5 family members' names.  Thank you so much!!!  
If you have time I would like a design with:
- my daughter's name - Piper - born in July.  Any girl plate (ex. a princess) -
- my name - Jody - any female design would be great - (dec.) - whatever is easiest for you!
Thank you!


----------



## jordak

lovingmommyof2 said:


> Hi, I hope someone could help us out by making us some graphics  Here is what we would like:
> 
> Little Mermaid license plate with Addison (feb date)
> Twilight license plate with Shea (could you do one with just edward?)(feb date)
> Minnie Pirate head with Christy
> Swinging Mickey pirate head with Layne
> Mickey head with green Tinkerbell for Kristen
> deck chairs for Kristen, Addison, Layne, Christy & Shea.
> 
> I know this is a big request, but we would really appreciate anything that you can do. Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

scrap disney said:


> I clicked on the link to your files and was able to find license plate designs for 3 of my 5 family members' names.  Thank you so much!!!
> If you have time I would like a design with:
> - my daughter's name - Piper - born in July.  Any girl plate (ex. a princess) -
> - my name - Jody - any female design would be great - (dec.) - whatever is easiest for you!
> Thank you!


I couldn't settle on one so made a couple for each.


----------



## mermaid colopy

Could someone please make me a couple of license plates? I love these. We leave on a Disney cruise in about 2 weeks and would love to bring these along.
Ariel- Madalyn
Mickey- Caleb
Mickey- Michael
Mickey and gang- Lindsay
Mickey and gang- Madison
Mickey and gang- Shelby
With the date Feb. and the state Louisiana, and we will be crusing on the Magic. Also, if I could get a cruise license plate for Disney Magic, Colopy family, Feb., Louisiana.


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

milliepie
 I have a large order of mouse heads if you are willing to help me. I would like most of them the black mouse ears but I know not all of them are that way so I will take what you are able to get. I know I will love them no matter what. So here goes:

Richard- Mickey
Vickie-Minnie it would be nice if the Mickey and Minnie matched for these.

Ryan-Grumpy
Marianne-Pirate Minnie
Irelee-Belle or Jasmine
Jenna-Tinkerbell green is her favorite color.
Charlie-Sleeping Beauty, yes are Charlie is a girl. She loves pink.
Derek-Lightning McQueen Or Mater
Danica-Minnie but something different than the Minnie for Vickie if it helps she is the baby of the family not yet 2 yrs. old.


----------



## jordak

mermaid colopy said:


> Could someone please make me a couple of license plates? I love these. We leave on a Disney cruise in about 2 weeks and would love to bring these along.
> Ariel- Madalyn
> Mickey- Caleb
> Mickey- Michael
> Mickey and gang- Lindsay
> Mickey and gang- Madison
> Mickey and gang- Shelby
> With the date Feb. and the state Louisiana, and we will be crusing on the Magic. Also, if I could get a cruise license plate for Disney Magic, Colopy family, Feb., Louisiana.


here you go


----------



## traceyjayne

Dear JORDAK,
I would reall;y appreciate some licence plates for our family

TRACEY
ERIC
LUKE ( AGED 9) He doesn't know what picture but obviously no princesses!! ha ha

WILSON FAMILY FROM UK
WE sail on the Disney Magic May 26th to June 5th around the Med


----------



## CanuckCruiser

These are beautiful! May I please have a licence plate with Canada at the bottom for the following..

Ariel - Mummy-Dec
Prince Eric-Daddy-April
Donald Duck blue stripe-Lucas-Aug
Goofy-Rowan-April
Mickey-Papa-Oct
Minnie- Gammie-July

Family Magnet-Everetts

Thank you in advance


----------



## jordak

CanuckCruiser said:


> These are beautiful! May I please have a licence plate with Canada at the bottom for the following..
> 
> Ariel - Mummy-Dec
> Prince Eric-Daddy-April
> Donald Duck blue stripe-Lucas-Aug
> Goofy-Rowan-April
> Mickey-Papa-Oct
> Minnie- Gammie-July
> 
> Family Magnet-Everetts
> 
> Thank you in advance



What did you want as the family magnet?


----------



## Maryrn11168

Hi Could you please do the beach chairs for 5!!

Bob, mary, Bobby, Catherine and Brian.  We are on the Magic 7 night Eastern March 27th-April 3rd!!

I tried to do it myself from your shared list but the picture is too small and got blurry when I tried to make it larger!!  Thanks!!

It is my son Brian's 7th Birthday and his Make a Wish trip!!  Any ideas for magnets for his wish???


Thanks so much!!  Mary


----------



## dorjaleigh

jordak said:


>



We're leaving on Friday for Florida and would much appreciate if you could make these for the others in my group:

Feel free to use your creative juices. Here is who they are:

Nancy (adult female ~ January ~ Maryland)
Smitty (adult male ~ January ~ Maryland)
Ronnie (adult female ~ January ~ Maryland)
Lawrence (adult male ~ January ~ Maryland)
Ronniece (child female ~ January ~ South Carolina)

We leave on the January 30th Wonder. If you can, I'd/we'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## CanuckCruiser

jordak said:


> What did you want as the family magnet?
> 
> May we please have the Mickey Cruise ship with Dream on it? Thank you so much for doing this my boys loved them!!


----------



## jordak

dorjaleigh said:


> We're leaving on Friday for Florida and would much appreciate if you could make these for the others in my group:
> 
> Feel free to use your creative juices. Here is who they are:
> 
> Nancy (adult female ~ January ~ Maryland)
> Smitty (adult male ~ January ~ Maryland)
> Ronnie (adult female ~ January ~ Maryland)
> Lawrence (adult male ~ January ~ Maryland)
> Ronniece (child female ~ January ~ South Carolina)
> 
> We leave on the January 30th Wonder. If you can, I'd/we'd greatly appreciate it!


sure, have a great trip!


----------



## marlower

jordak said:


> You're welcome



Jordak,

You are amazing! Is there any way I could have the journal for our May 26th Mediterranean Cruise? It is May 26-June 5,2010.  Instead of our family name on the tag, could it say Our Magical Cruise or something like that.  We won't be going to Castaway Cay so maybe replace that wording with something else. And oh so sorry for being high maintenance, but could you replace ice cream with gelato???  Thank you so very much!


----------



## coasterwiggs

If you have time I would love a Cheshire Cat plate with Feb month for Lisa, a Lion King plate with Feb month for Ken and the new pirate map for Wiggs Army dated February 12, 2010.  Thanks for all you do.


----------



## jordak

CanuckCruiser said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you want as the family magnet?
> 
> May we please have the Mickey Cruise ship with Dream on it? Thank you so much for doing this my boys loved them!!
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

marlower said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You are amazing! Is there any way I could have the journal for our May 26th Mediterranean Cruise? It is May 26-June 5,2010.  Instead of our family name on the tag, could it say Our Magical Cruise or something like that.  We won't be going to Castaway Cay so maybe replace that wording with something else. And oh so sorry for being high maintenance, but could you replace ice cream with gelato???  Thank you so very much!


No problem. This design changes constantly.


----------



## jordak

coasterwiggs said:


> If you have time I would love a Cheshire Cat plate with Feb month for Lisa, a Lion King plate with Feb month for Ken and the new pirate map for Wiggs Army dated February 12, 2010.  Thanks for all you do.


Sure,np


----------



## marlower

jordak said:


> No problem. This design changes constantly.



Holy Moly! You are fast!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## tonyvinci

Hi Jordak, 

I have been admiring your work for the last couple of months now.  I wasn't going to request anything but then I saw a license plate with Perry the Platypus on it, my favorite.  Can I request the following:

Tony - Perry
Kristen - Princeses
Noreen - Pooh & Tigger

Also the Shadow Boxes are awesome!  If it isn't too much trouble can we have one of those?

The Vinciguerra Family
March 20 - 25, 2010
Disney Wonder

Thank you!!

TV


----------



## jordak

tonyvinci said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I have been admiring your work for the last couple of months now.  I wasn't going to request anything but then I saw a license plate with Perry the Platypus on it, my favorite.  Can I request the following:
> 
> Tony - Perry
> Kristen - Princeses
> Noreen - Pooh & Tigger
> 
> Also the Shadow Boxes are awesome!  If it isn't too much trouble can we have one of those?
> 
> The Vinciguerra Family
> March 20 - 25, 2010
> Disney Wonder
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> TV


sure, happy to


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak  I was looking through your designs and one is nicer trhan the other.I would love to have one that would say "Cruising with my grandkids" or "Cruising with my grandkids on the Wonder" But I can't tell which one would be good for that. Can you help me pick one or two out. This is the first time I am going alone with then  (12,13 and 14) LOL. we are going on the Wonder March 14 th

I really want to make it special. I want to decorate the door and surprise them . I would be grateful for any help or suggestions. Thanks Phyllis


----------



## clay's crew

Hi Jordak,
I love your work!  If you can, I'd love two plates:  one with Mickey playing golf w/Goofy at the 18th green, holding flag (you did a similar one for someone else) with the name John.  And FEB in the top left.  The other a dancing Minnie with the name Kelly, (Magic) ship in top left and Mississippi at the bottom.

You know you're terrific--thank you so much! 
Kelly


----------



## M2DD's

Hi Jordak,
I love your work and would love to have some to display it on our cabin door.
Would you be able to have the journal page kinda like you have it for Marlower a few post above except for it to say Castaway Cay 2010 lots of Mickey bars instead of gelato,and to say Fisher's on the name tag and then will be on the wonder April 8- April 10,2010.
Thank you very much
Laura


----------



## disneyrunningmom

Hi Jordak!
Your graphics thread is VERY ADDICTING!!!
I see something new!
Could I trouble you in getting the Shadow Box with the Magic, March 6-13, 2010, The Hall Family, David, Marie, Adam and Abby?
And the new pirate map with Castaway Cay?  Disney Magic, March 12, 2010.  Great for scrapbooking!

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

clay's crew said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I love your work!  If you can, I'd love two plates:  one with Mickey playing golf w/Goofy at the 18th green, holding flag (you did a similar one for someone else) with the name John.  And FEB in the top left.  The other a dancing Minnie with the name Kelly, (Magic) ship in top left and Mississippi at the bottom.
> 
> You know you're terrific--thank you so much!
> Kelly


sure, happy to


----------



## jordak

M2DD's said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I love your work and would love to have some to display it on our cabin door.
> Would you be able to have the journal page kinda like you have it for Marlower a few post above except for it to say Castaway Cay 2010 lots of Mickey bars instead of gelato,and to say Fisher's on the name tag and then will be on the wonder April 8- April 10,2010.
> Thank you very much
> Laura


sure


----------



## PegIra

Last year before we took our 50th anniversary cruise and trip to Disney, we have several disigners make us magnets and shirt disigns.  I know one was Rhonda and I am sorry to say I can't remember the other names.  I can't remember how to find them .  Any help would be appreciated.  I am looking for WDW and Disney Cruise graphics.

Peg


----------



## jxt203

Could i please put in a request for these great designs?  This will be our First Disney Cruise to the Med on May 15, 2010.  Could i request the following designs?

License plate design  with the month of May
Xwing Mickey - Austin
Cars - Aaden
Pooh and Friends- Izzy
Pink Minnie- Jennifer
Cheshire Cat- Christine

And if you dont mind adding in calender bulletin for the Disney Magic?  Can we write something different on the postcard like "Having a great time in Rome"   Tran and Zheng Family.  Also change the #2 on the to do list like eating gelato?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

disneyrunningmom said:


> Hi Jordak!
> Your graphics thread is VERY ADDICTING!!!
> I see something new!
> Could I trouble you in getting the Shadow Box with the Magic, March 6-13, 2010, The Hall Family, David, Marie, Adam and Abby?
> And the new pirate map with Castaway Cay?  Disney Magic, March 12, 2010.  Great for scrapbooking!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!


you bet


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> jordak  I was looking through your designs and one is nicer trhan the other.I would love to have one that would say "Cruising with my grandkids" or "Cruising with my grandkids on the Wonder" But I can't tell which one would be good for that. Can you help me pick one or two out. This is the first time I am going alone with then  (12,13 and 14) LOL. we are going on the Wonder March 14 th
> 
> I really want to make it special. I want to decorate the door and surprise them . I would be grateful for any help or suggestions. Thanks Phyllis


I usually fail miserably when it is left in my hands to make a new design for somebody or need to choose one. Usually it is not what is wanted but i will make a 3 or 4 different ones with what i have for you to choose from.


----------



## jordak

jxt203 said:


> Could i please put in a request for these great designs?  This will be our First Disney Cruise to the Med on May 15, 2010.  Could i request the following designs?
> 
> License plate design  with the month of May
> Xwing Mickey - Austin
> Cars - Aaden
> Pooh and Friends- Izzy
> Pink Minnie- Jennifer
> Cheshire Cat- Christine
> 
> And if you dont mind adding in calender bulletin for the Disney Magic?  Can we write something different on the postcard like "Having a great time in Rome"   Tran and Zheng Family.  Also change the #2 on the to do list like eating gelato?
> 
> Thanks so much!


sure. Click to enlarge


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak said:


> I usually fail miserably when it is left in my hands to make a new design for somebody or need to choose one. Usually it is not what is wanted but i will make a 3 or 4 different ones with what i have for you to choose from.



Thank you, Thank you Thank you. I will be happy with whatever you make. i see the beautiful work you have already done,  Phyllis


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Thank you, Thank you Thank you. I will be happy with whatever you make. i see the beautiful work you have already done,  Phyllis


If these don't work for you i can do a couple more. Two i haven't done in awhile and the third is one i did for my cruise but never used or posted here.


----------



## jocjarmom

Seriously, I'm so impressed by your work.  And I'm not just saying that to butter you up... I would say this even if my family and I didn't want to request a few plates! 

Having said that, could we ask for you to make us a few plates?  They all should be state of Georgia, and the date in the top left should be May.

Mickey Star Wars - X-wing - "Jared"
Jiminy Cricket & Tinkerbell - "Jocelyn"
Ariel - "Karen"
Mickey & Goofy (Blues Brothers) - "Adam"
Family plate (Mickey in porthole) - "Naide Family"

Anniversary Box w/Ship in bottle - Top left box should say:
"Celebrating Our 50th Anniversary
Natalie & Milford
May 15, 2010
Disney Magic"

The top right picture should be the one of Minnie & Mickey in the verandah chairs, and the ship in the bottle should say, "Magic", of course.

From the bottom of my heart, thank you so much for your time, creativity and energy!  

Karen


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak said:


> If these don't work for you i can do a couple more. Two i haven't done in awhile and the third is one i did for my cruise but never used or posted here.





Thank You so much, I LOVeD them. They were just what I was looking for.  Phyllis


----------



## Gramto3

Jordak ~ Oh my goodness, your designs are fabulous.

Would you be so kind as to make me three designs?

The Shadow Box:

The Haines Family
October 30 - November 6, 2010
Magic

The design on post #2719 with Mickey and the ship

Cruising With My Grandkids On The Magic

October 30, 2010

The design on post #2719 with Mickey and gang inside the frame with Magic instead of Wonder
Cruising With My Grandkids
October 30, 2010

Thanks in advance for looking at my requests.  The grandkids will be so psyched when they see the signs.

Thanks again.

Diana


----------



## MPwifey

I jsut want to say that everything you do is amazing and I cannot wait to hopefully see some of these on our cruise!!!


----------



## jordak

jocjarmom said:


> Seriously, I'm so impressed by your work.  And I'm not just saying that to butter you up... I would say this even if my family and I didn't want to request a few plates!
> 
> Having said that, could we ask for you to make us a few plates?  They all should be state of Georgia, and the date in the top left should be May.
> 
> Mickey Star Wars - X-wing - "Jared"
> Jiminy Cricket & Tinkerbell - "Jocelyn"
> Ariel - "Karen"
> Mickey & Goofy (Blues Brothers) - "Adam"
> Family plate (Mickey in porthole) - "Naide Family"
> 
> Anniversary Box w/Ship in bottle - Top left box should say:
> "Celebrating Our 50th Anniversary
> Natalie & Milford
> May 15, 2010
> Disney Magic"
> 
> The top right picture should be the one of Minnie & Mickey in the verandah chairs, and the ship in the bottle should say, "Magic", of course.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart, thank you so much for your time, creativity and energy!
> 
> Karen


you're welcome. Very happy to help out.


----------



## traceyjayne

traceyjayne said:


> Dear JORDAK,
> I would reall;y appreciate some licence plates for our family
> 
> TRACEY
> ERIC
> LUKE ( AGED 9) He doesn't know what picture but obviously no princesses!! ha ha
> 
> WILSON FAMILY FROM UK
> WE sail on the Disney Magic May 26th to June 5th around the Med



Luke loves them all so far
Can he have the Mickey star Wars one as well please!!
Also anymore that can relate to our Disney Med cruise on MAY 26TH 2010 would be great. I have the one from Marlower which is great too!! that you did already!!


----------



## jordak

Gramto3 said:


> Jordak ~ Oh my goodness, your designs are fabulous.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to make me three designs?
> 
> The Shadow Box:
> 
> The Haines Family
> October 30 - November 6, 2010
> Magic
> 
> The design on post #2719 with Mickey and the ship
> 
> Cruising With My Grandkids On The Magic
> 
> October 30, 2010
> 
> The design on post #2719 with Mickey and gang inside the frame with Magic instead of Wonder
> Cruising With My Grandkids
> October 30, 2010
> 
> Thanks in advance for looking at my requests.  The grandkids will be so psyched when they see the signs.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Diana


Here you go


----------



## jordak

traceyjayne said:


> Luke loves them all so far
> Can he have the Mickey star Wars one as well please!!
> Also anymore that can relate to our Disney Med cruise on MAY 26TH 2010 would be great. I have the one from Marlower which is great too!! that you did already!!


If it was the other design he wanted let me know.


----------



## bbn1122

Jordak,

Wow, what beautiful work.  I keeping seeing this thread and finally looked at it.  
You are a very generous and kind person for making  everyone's cruise a little more special.  Talk about Pixie Dust....!!  

My family of 5 is cruising Disney for the first time in April and my boys have seen the photos of eveyones door and loved them.  My youngest kepted asking me where do people get all those great magnets, now I know.
A kind fellow DISer.

You will be hearing from me shortly.  I am going to look through the post.  Do you have one location with your ideas?

Thanks inadvance for making our cruise, as well as, so many others very  Special!!

bbn11


----------



## bbn1122

Wow!!  Now I see after looking more that many Disers share their great ideas. You guys are great.  I am going to keep looking.  What a great bunch of people...I am so glad I found these boards.


----------



## KLS Georgia

WOW! That was fast!  Thank you so much!


----------



## dorjaleigh

jordak said:


> sure, have a great trip!



THX SO MUCH!


----------



## sue l

Hello, 

Those license plates are so awesome.  We are going on the 2 weeks westbound transatlantic cruise in Sept. and I was wondering, if you had the time, could you please make me two licesne plates one with Mickey Mouse "Susie" and one with Donald Duck "Paul"  with New Jersey on the bottom.  If you are buys I understand.  Thank You


----------



## m&p'smom

Hi! Could I get one like this but with two Minnies one with the strawberry drink and ipod and the other with the strawberry drink and the Mickey Icecream...Disney Wonder...Paige and Paula....Double Dip August 2010 Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## sue l

m&p'smom said:


> Hi! Could I get one like this but with two Minnies one with the strawberry drink and ipod and the other with the strawberry drink and the Mickey Icecream...Disney Wonder...Paige and Paula....Double Dip August 2010 Thanks a bunch!!



If I could bug you for two more disigns?  Mickey & Minnie in the beach chairs "it doesnt get any better"  "Paul & Sue"  in the sand both holding Mickey Ears Bars.  Also, "Ready for a Little Magic"  Mickey holding scroll with "Westbound Transatlantic Sept 18th-Oct. 2nd "Paul and Sue".  I would really appreciate it.  Thank You.


----------



## sue l

sue l said:


> If I could bug you for two more disigns?  Mickey & Minnie in the beach chairs "it doesnt get any better"  "Paul & Sue"  in the sand both holding Mickey Ears Bars.  Also, "Ready for a Little Magic"  Mickey holding scroll with "Westbound Transatlantic Sept 18th-Oct. 2nd "Paul and Sue".  I would really appreciate it.  Thank You.



Thanks again


----------



## jordak

bbn1122 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Wow, what beautiful work.  I keeping seeing this thread and finally looked at it.
> You are a very generous and kind person for making  everyone's cruise a little more special.  Talk about Pixie Dust....!!
> 
> My family of 5 is cruising Disney for the first time in April and my boys have seen the photos of eveyones door and loved them.  My youngest kepted asking me where do people get all those great magnets, now I know.
> A kind fellow DISer.
> 
> You will be hearing from me shortly.  I am going to look through the post.  Do you have one location with your ideas?
> 
> Thanks inadvance for making our cruise, as well as, so many others very  Special!!
> 
> bbn11



here is  link to what i have done

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/


----------



## jordak

sue l said:


> Hello,
> 
> Those license plates are so awesome.  We are going on the 2 weeks westbound transatlantic cruise in Sept. and I was wondering, if you had the time, could you please make me two licesne plates one with Mickey Mouse "Susie" and one with Donald Duck "Paul"  with New Jersey on the bottom.  If you are buys I understand.  Thank You


----------



## jordak

sue l said:


> If I could bug you for two more disigns?  Mickey & Minnie in the beach chairs "it doesnt get any better"  "Paul & Sue"  in the sand both holding Mickey Ears Bars.  Also, "Ready for a Little Magic"  Mickey holding scroll with "Westbound Transatlantic Sept 18th-Oct. 2nd "Paul and Sue".  I would really appreciate it.  Thank You.


I know you requested the design above, but i handle the one with them holding mickey bars so i went ahead and made you this one just in case.


----------



## sue l

jordak said:


> I know you requested the design above, but i handle the one with them holding mickey bars so i went ahead and made you this one just in case.



I just wanted to say Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.  I love them.  They will look great on our cabin door.  All of you Disnigners are they best.


----------



## m&p'smom

m&p'smom said:


> Hi! Could I get one like this but with two Minnies one with the strawberry drink and ipod and the other with the strawberry drink and the Mickey Icecream...Disney Wonder...Paige and Paula....Double Dip August 2010 Thanks a bunch!!


 

Sorry...If I can have it say Back to Back August 2010 instead of Double Dip....Thanks!!


----------



## M2DD's

Jordak,

Thank you so much for the design you did for me last night
If you have time could you do just one more for me please.
I would like the one of mickeyand minnie on the beach sitting in the chairs with ice cream bars in each hand and Iphones on each table and to read Cory and Laura in the sand.
Thank you so much


----------



## tjbaggott

lovingmommyof2 said:


> Hi, I hope someone could help us out by making us some graphics  Here is what we would like:
> 
> Little Mermaid license plate with Addison (feb date)
> Twilight license plate with Shea (could you do one with just edward?)(feb date)
> Minnie Pirate head with Christy
> Swinging Mickey pirate head with Layne
> Mickey head with green Tinkerbell for Kristen
> deck chairs for Kristen, Addison, Layne, Christy & Shea.
> 
> I know this is a big request, but we would really appreciate anything that you can do. Thanks!!!



I've done the Mickey Heads for you.  Which Deck chair disign were you wanting?  There are 3 different ones: 1: with a white background, (I do that one), 2verlooking Castaway Cay and 3: on the beach with the ship and Mickey and Goofy Clouds (Milliepie does both of those ones).






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Sue1






[/IMG]

For m&p'smom






[/IMG]


----------



## traceyjayne

I would love the bottle one and the mickeys on the beach too

MED CRUISE DISNEY MAGIC MAY 26TH 2010 TO JUNE 5TH
WILSON FAMILY FROM UK
TRACEY
ERIC
LUKE

and any others that you do that would look good, I have the one from Marlower that she asked for and I also saw the plate with the ship Bound for Barcelona

Some more plates for us
TRACEY- PIRATE MINNIE
ERIC - PIRATE MICKEY
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## jordak

M2DD's said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thank you so much for the design you did for me last night
> If you have time could you do just one more for me please.
> I would like the one of mickeyand minnie on the beach sitting in the chairs with ice cream bars in each hand and Iphones on each table and to read Cory and Laura in the sand.
> Thank you so much


you're welcome


----------



## PoohJen

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*Hi tjbaggott and Jordak,

Huge fan of your work; I watch this thread routinely!!!

I want to make t-shirts for my crowd for our Wonder jaunt next month.

I was thinking of taking your basic pirate mickey head designs (see above), with each person's name in the center like you have here, and adding a "pirate-y scroll" or "banner" at the bottom saying something like "Sailing on the Disney Wonder 2010"

Do you know what I mean? Do either of you have anything I could use for the scroll (kinda narrow banner, parchment looking)?

Hoping you have something! Thanks!*


----------



## tjbaggott

PoohJen said:


> *Hi tjbaggott and Jordak,
> 
> Huge fan of your work; I watch this thread routinely!!!
> 
> I want to make t-shirts for my crowd for our Wonder jaunt next month.
> 
> I was thinking of taking your basic pirate mickey head designs (see above), with each person's name in the center like you have here, and adding a "pirate-y scroll" or "banner" at the bottom saying something like "Sailing on the Disney Wonder 2010"
> 
> Do you know what I mean? Do either of you have anything I could use for the scroll (kinda narrow banner, parchment looking)?
> 
> Hoping you have something! Thanks!*



I think I may have what you are looking for, I'll work on it shortly and post it tonight if not sooner.   Any Particular Pirate?


----------



## tjbaggott

I had seen somewhere here, somone asking for a MAKE A WISH DISIGN, but now can't find the request.  I've made this one up for now.  It can be personalized.  To whomever posted the background photo used in this disign, (Bevtoy?), thanks a bunch for posting it! I had really liked it but till now couldn't think of anything to do with it that would be unique just like the photo itself.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Coasterwiggs:






[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

PoohJen said:


> *Hi tjbaggott and Jordak,
> 
> Huge fan of your work; I watch this thread routinely!!!
> 
> I want to make t-shirts for my crowd for our Wonder jaunt next month.
> 
> I was thinking of taking your basic pirate mickey head designs (see above), with each person's name in the center like you have here, and adding a "pirate-y scroll" or "banner" at the bottom saying something like "Sailing on the Disney Wonder 2010"
> 
> Do you know what I mean? Do either of you have anything I could use for the scroll (kinda narrow banner, parchment looking)?
> 
> Hoping you have something! Thanks!*


I have a couple as well. Did you just want the banner to add yourself or did you need it added?


----------



## Gramto3

Jordak  ~    Thank you very much for your fast service in making my three signs on post #2726.   They are great!  You are a very talented person.


----------



## tjbaggott

Is this on the right track?  I"d like to find a better banner, or perhaps Jordak has a better one.






[/IMG]


----------



## PoohJen

OMG - You are AMAZING!!!! Thanks too for such a FAST response!

That is perfect!  I also need Minnie (I was just about to answer your prior post) - I'll do Minnie for the girls and Mickey for the guys.

Btw, what font do you use on the Pirate names?  

Thank you again TJBaggott - I'm really excited by that design!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Is this on the right track?  I"d like to find a better banner, or perhaps Jordak has a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Here is a couple you can try if you want.
[


----------



## PoohJen

jordak said:


> I have a couple as well. Did you just want the banner to add yourself or did you need it added?



HI! Sorry, didn't see your post!

Either way would work!  I'm not as facile at photoshop as I'd like to be, but I scrape by!


----------



## m&p'smom

Thanks a Bunch!! That was quick!!


----------



## jordak

traceyjayne said:


> I would love the bottle one and the mickeys on the beach too
> 
> MED CRUISE DISNEY MAGIC MAY 26TH 2010 TO JUNE 5TH
> WILSON FAMILY FROM UK
> TRACEY
> ERIC
> LUKE
> 
> and any others that you do that would look good, I have the one from Marlower that she asked for and I also saw the plate with the ship Bound for Barcelona
> 
> Some more plates for us
> TRACEY- PIRATE MINNIE
> ERIC - PIRATE MICKEY
> THANK YOU!!!!


Not sure what to make for you. To much pressure.


----------



## tjbaggott

Thanks Jordak!  I had found other banners, but none looked as authentic as yours.  Perhaps I should have used the word "Parchment" in my search.
Your the best!!  Thanks again.






[/IMG]


----------



## jocjarmom

Hi Jordak,

Thank you so much... these are amazing, and your turnaround time is so fast!  Could I ask for just a bit more help?

(1) The Naide Family license plate... we are going to be on the Disney Magic, not the Disney Wonder.

(2) Jocelyn wasn't pleased with hers because her name is so long it covers up the characters.  Would you mind re-doing hers as "Squirt" from "Finding Nemo"?  (The one you currently have in Photobucket says "Abby")

(3) Jared found out that his cousins (who will also be on the trip) wanted the same plate you made for him.  And we can't have any duplication, can we?  Would you mind doing his again, but this time on the Darth Vader plate with Mickey reflecting in his eyes.  (The one you currently have in Photobucket says "Evan.")

(I tried to post the links so you could see them, but apparently I need 6 more posts on Disboards before it lets me do that!  It's not even letting me respond with the quote showing the plates you already did for me!  )

As before, these should be Georgia plates with "May" as the month.  I apologize for asking you to make me additional plates.  You've already been so generous with your time.  Thanks again so much... we love the plates!

Karen


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Thanks Jordak!  I had found other banners, but none looked as authentic as yours.  Perhaps I should have used the word "Parchment" in my search.
> Your the best!!  Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


No problem. I have a feeling your going to be getting this version requested quite a bit.


----------



## jordak

jocjarmom said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Thank you so much... these are amazing, and your turnaround time is so fast!  Could I ask for just a bit more help?
> 
> (1) The Naide Family license plate... we are going to be on the Disney Magic, not the Disney Wonder.
> 
> (2) Jocelyn wasn't pleased with hers because her name is so long it covers up the characters.  Would you mind re-doing hers as "Squirt" from "Finding Nemo"?  (The one you currently have in Photobucket says "Abby")
> 
> (3) Jared found out that his cousins (who will also be on the trip) wanted the same plate you made for him.  And we can't have any duplication, can we?  Would you mind doing his again, but this time on the Darth Vader plate with Mickey reflecting in his eyes.  (The one you currently have in Photobucket says "Evan.")
> 
> (I tried to post the links so you could see them, but apparently I need 6 more posts on Disboards before it lets me do that!  It's not even letting me respond with the quote showing the plates you already did for me!  )
> 
> As before, these should be Georgia plates with "May" as the month.  I apologize for asking you to make me additional plates.  You've already been so generous with your time.  Thanks again so much... we love the plates!
> 
> Karen


I make it look like i don't have a life the way i turn these out don't I? lol I just have the liberty of working from home and i  occasionally will work on these soon as i get them so i don't have a bunch to do all at once. Sorry about the mix up on the magic plate.


----------



## jocjarmom

How many ways can I say thank you!!!!!  These are wonderful and we adore them.  You are fortunate to have a job that allows you to do that.  Do you make these in Photoshop?  They are so creative.

Thanks again!


----------



## my3sonstx

This is a weird request, but here it goes.  My husband is from Texas and proud of it.  I would love to do somthing with the Alamo and Mickey.  Don't  know if it is possible, but thought if anyone could do it they would be on here 

some info if it helps:  his name is Jeff and we are 1st time cruisers and going on the dream!


----------



## Maryrn11168

tjbaggott said:


> I had seen somewhere here, somone asking for a MAKE A WISH DISIGN, but now can't find the request.  I've made this one up for now.  It can be personalized.  To whomever posted the background photo used in this disign, (Bevtoy?), thanks a bunch for posting it! I had really liked it but till now couldn't think of anything to do with it that would be unique just like the photo itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That was me a couple of days ago!!!   I love it!!  Brian is going to love it!!!!  Thank you so much for thiS!!!


----------



## tonyvinci

Jordak,

Those came out AWESOME!!  I just showed my wife Noreen and she loved them but, she asked if she could have a Mickey & Minnie License plate.  

Thank you


----------



## annetteb421

I love these magnets for the door. Can't wait for the cruise.  I was wondering if there were any football helmet one. Due to poor planning we will be on the cruise Superbowl Sunday. I thought it would be fun to have a Mickey football helmet.


----------



## jordak

tonyvinci said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Those came out AWESOME!!  I just showed my wife Noreen and she loved them but, she asked if she could have a Mickey & Minnie License plate.
> 
> Thank you


Will this work?


----------



## jordak

annetteb421 said:


> I love these magnets for the door. Can't wait for the cruise.  I was wondering if there were any football helmet one. Due to poor planning we will be on the cruise Superbowl Sunday. I thought it would be fun to have a Mickey football helmet.


Not sure if you were wanting something like this or a helmet with Mickey on it(which i can do if you prefer).


----------



## tonyvinci

That works, thank you.

I will take a pic of our door when we get back.

TV


----------



## wld4mky

I love the  pic from post 2761 With Mickey looking out the port hole of the Magic. We sail Feb. 20th is there any way you have time to make one that says ROBERTSON FAMILY? Thank-you so much. If you do not have time I understand Thank-you


----------



## catzle

I love those license plates so cool.

Could I get the them also.

May Esposito for the cruise double dip 

Mikey and Minnie could we get with Brooke and one Hannah
  Love the turtle that is awesome can we do Esposito with that too


----------



## catzle

Can I also get the turtle with one Hannah and one Brooke.

What do you suggest printing these on?


----------



## catzle

Can I do the Disney Wonder Esposito Family with the Mickey sticking his head through the port hole?


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak said:


> Not sure if you were wanting something like this or a helmet with Mickey on it(which i can do if you prefer).



jordak   iLOVE THE FOOTBALL HELMITS WITH THE MICKEY EARS.wHEN YOU GET A CHANCE CAN YOU DO ONE FOR MY GRANDSONS.THEY ALL PLAY FOOTBALL.Braxton,Quinten,Justin and Gaven,  Thanks


----------



## MrsScooby

Jordak the plates look great!!
Can I have 4?

Pirate Mickey-Darren
Pirate Minnie-Laurie
Pirate Mickey-Andrew
Pirate Minnie-Kelly

Thanks so much!

We are headed to the Baltic July 2010.
I have to scan back and look to see if there are any images for the Baltic as the CC pics don't really fit for this trip.


----------



## MrsScooby

Jordak, one more license plate for our family? The one with Mickey looking out of the porthole?

The Schuberg Family

We are on the Disney magic.

Oh, but it would be great to have one for the Disney Dream as well-gonna book that while we are on board

Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> milliepie
> I have a large order of mouse heads if you are willing to help me. I would like most of them the black mouse ears but I know not all of them are that way so I will take what you are able to get. I know I will love them no matter what. So here goes:
> 
> Richard- Mickey
> Vickie-Minnie it would be nice if the Mickey and Minnie matched for these.
> 
> Ryan-Grumpy
> Marianne-Pirate Minnie
> Irelee-Belle or Jasmine
> Jenna-Tinkerbell green is her favorite color.
> Charlie-Sleeping Beauty, yes are Charlie is a girl. She loves pink.
> Derek-Lightning McQueen Or Mater
> Danica-Minnie but something different than the Minnie for Vickie if it helps she is the baby of the family not yet 2 yrs. old.


----------



## milliepie




----------



## lelucas

Jordak,
I was wondering if I could request a few addiional magnets. You made some for me last month but I gave you a misspelling on one of them and I wanted to add some others if thats oka

Pirate Mickey -  Lannon  - Alabama
Pirate Mickey - Michael - New Jersey
Pirate Minnie - Jennifer - Alabama
Pirate Minnie - Jennifer - New Jersey
Pink Tinkerbell - Milone - New Jersey

Mickey/Minnie Sunset - The Henry Family   Cruise Feb 6th, 2010

Thanks so much!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

milliepie said:


>







i LOVE YOUR MICkEY HEAD DESIGNS.WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE COULD YOU DESIGN ME A FEW FOR MY UPCOMING TRIP ON THE WONDER. THANK YOU

Pirate mickey - Quinten
pirate Mickey - Justin
Pirate Mickey - Braxton
pirate Mckey -  Gaven
pirate minnie - Kali


----------



## GoofyTraci

Jordak May I please request the mickey porthole lic plate with The Disney Magic and Disney Wonder 2 sep ones with the Ferguson-Fields Family.

Thank you.


----------



## jordak

wld4mky said:


> I love the  pic from post 2761 With Mickey looking out the port hole of the Magic. We sail Feb. 20th is there any way you have time to make one that says ROBERTSON FAMILY? Thank-you so much. If you do not have time I understand Thank-you


You're welcome. Have a great time!


----------



## jordak

catzle said:


> Can I do the Disney Wonder Esposito Family with the Mickey sticking his head through the port hole?


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Maryrn11168

What programs do you use for your designs??  My edition of print shop is not compatible with my laptop, so if I have to get something new I want to get something that I can use to make some designs of my own.

I have been trying to edit pictures thru photobucket, but I can never get the font to stand out!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## wld4mky

WOW, You are fast!! Thank-you so much!


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> jordak   iLOVE THE FOOTBALL HELMITS WITH THE MICKEY EARS.wHEN YOU GET A CHANCE CAN YOU DO ONE FOR MY GRANDSONS.THEY ALL PLAY FOOTBALL.Braxton,Quinten,Justin and Gaven,  Thanks


will this work?


----------



## tjbaggott

Maryrn11168 said:


> What programs do you use for your designs??  My edition of print shop is not compatible with my laptop, so if I have to get something new I want to get something that I can use to make some designs of my own.
> 
> I have been trying to edit pictures thru photobucket, but I can never get the font to stand out!!
> 
> Thanks!!



I myself use PHOTO EXPLOSION DELUXE.  That one is among some of the free trials you can download online.  Others you can get online are GIMP, MICROSOFT WORD, PHOTO IMPACT......
I've tried others, but keep coming back to photo explosion, probably because I'm used to it, and know it the best.


----------



## jordak

MrsScooby said:


> Jordak the plates look great!!
> Can I have 4?
> 
> Pirate Mickey-Darren
> Pirate Minnie-Laurie
> Pirate Mickey-Andrew
> Pirate Minnie-Kelly
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> We are headed to the Baltic July 2010.
> I have to scan back and look to see if there are any images for the Baltic as the CC pics don't really fit for this trip.


If you see something you like, a lot of my designs can be altered. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## jordak

MrsScooby said:


> Jordak, one more license plate for our family? The one with Mickey looking out of the porthole?
> 
> The Schuberg Family
> 
> We are on the Disney magic.
> 
> Oh, but it would be great to have one for the Disney Dream as well-gonna book that while we are on board
> 
> Thanks so much!!


you're welcome


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak said:


> will this work?



Yes, Thank you so much.


----------



## jordak

lelucas said:


> Jordak,
> I was wondering if I could request a few addiional magnets. You made some for me last month but I gave you a misspelling on one of them and I wanted to add some others if thats oka
> 
> Pirate Mickey -  Lannon  - Alabama
> Pirate Mickey - Michael - New Jersey
> Pirate Minnie - Jennifer - Alabama
> Pirate Minnie - Jennifer - New Jersey
> Pink Tinkerbell - Milone - New Jersey
> 
> Mickey/Minnie Sunset - The Henry Family   Cruise Feb 6th, 2010
> 
> Thanks so much!!


sure, happy to


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> Jordak May I please request the mickey porthole lic plate with The Disney Magic and Disney Wonder 2 sep ones with the Ferguson-Fields Family.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## jordak

Not sure if anybody is aware, but i have other characters too looking out the porthole.


----------



## char-lottie

Wow all these designs are amazing! 
Is it possible to request a journal?

Cruise on the Wonder 25  29 April 2010
Charlotte & Mark
Minimoon


----------



## jordak

char-lottie said:


> Wow all these designs are amazing!
> Is it possible to request a journal?
> 
> Cruise on the Wonder 25  29 April 2010
> Charlotte & Mark
> Minimoon


sure


----------



## mickeys girl 52

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



tjbaggott I love all your designs. I was hoping you could print me a copy of these three. The first Mickey Pirate could you have the name Gaven and banner read cruising on the Disney Wonder for the first time,

The ship print;The Beicht and Sprofera families cruising the Wonder
March 14th to 18 th

the Heart pirate one please  print " Nanny and Crew"

 Thank you  I really think it is so nice that you are printing these  for so many peoples enjoyment, it really adds to the vacation excitement


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> Not sure if anybody is aware, but i have other characters too looking out the porthole.



Oh I didnt know that.... But thank you for the ones that you did for me.


----------



## Maryrn11168

Jordak, Could you please make a porthole for the Magic with

Stitch-Brian
Goofy- Bobby
Minnie & Mickey- Catherine

and a journal

The Wood Family
7 night Eastern
March 27th-april 3rd, 2010

Thank you so much!!  Your designs are wonderful!!

Mary


----------



## jordak

Maryrn11168 said:


> Jordak, Could you please make a porthole for the Magic with
> 
> Stitch-Brian
> Goofy- Bobby
> Minnie & Mickey- Catherine
> 
> and a journal
> 
> The Wood Family
> 7 night Eastern
> March 27th-april 3rd, 2010
> 
> Thank you so much!!  Your designs are wonderful!!
> 
> 
> Mary


thanks


----------



## antkim

milliepie said:


> Absolutely.



OMG I LOVE this one!!! We are leaving tomorrow for 1/31 cruise and I would love to use this for our pillowcases!! Now, I am sure you will not have time to respond before noon tomorrow but I can add this to the back of the pillowcase upon return if you would please do one for me!!

Anthony (any Mickey)
Kim (Minnie)
AJ (stitch or any of the fab 5)
Matt (crush or any of the fab 5 not used so far!)

THANKS in advance!!!!

Kim


----------



## disneyrunningmom

jordak said:


> you bet



These are FANTASTIC!!!!!
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're my Disney Angel!!!!!!


----------



## Maryrn11168

Wow!!!  You are so fast and your designs are great!!!  Thank you, Thank you, thank you!!  I wish I could do something for you!!!!

Mary


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> If you see something you like, a lot of my designs can be altered. Wouldn't be the first time.



Thanks so much!!
These are great!

I'll be back


----------



## char-lottie

jordak said:


> sure



That was so quick! Thank you - I've set it as my desktop background too


----------



## wickesy

jordak said:


> If you see something you like, a lot of my designs can be altered. Wouldn't be the first time.



I'm going to take you up on that.   Could I please have a shadow box for the Disney Magic:


Ray & David

Birthday Baltic Boating

12th-24th June 2010



but could you swap out the photo of Castaway Cay for something more suitable for the Baltic itinerary - a generic picture of the Magic would be fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jockey

jordak said:


> you're welcome



I really love your designs, could I possibly ask for the Disney dream in this design with the Long family.


----------



## jockey

Could I also get a copy of the one on the beach with Mickey, Minnie and the ipods with Tom, Jill, Matthew and Rebecca in the sand please


----------



## antkim

jordak said:


> I know you requested the design above, but i handle the one with them holding mickey bars so i went ahead and made you this one just in case.



Jordak,

Would you please do one of these for me??? I would like to include 2 boy Mickeys (maybe the one in scuba gear and the other playing ball?),Minnie with tropical drink, Mickey with Corona, both with the mickey bars and if you could put in the sand "Our Happy Place 2010". I REALLY REALLY appreciate your work and thank you in advance!! We are leaving tomorrow for our cruise and I am making pillow cases....this image can be added when we get home!!!

THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## Tea

Hi
I love the magnets! This is my first cruise How do I copy the images and personilize them?
Thanks
Tea


----------



## sweeney3

Hi Jordak

we are a family of 9 traveling on the Disney magic on 29th July 2010
 3 Sweeney family 2 adults and 1 child chloe age 6
 and 6 Cawley family 4 adults and 2 children Sophie age 7 Shaun age 9

would you be able to help us by doing some posters for us
Disney magic invites
mickey mouse breakfast
a journal and license plate for the kids
Chloe age 6  Sophie age 7  Shaun age 9

hope you can help us and thank you
Robert:


----------



## jordak

wickesy said:


> I'm going to take you up on that.   Could I please have a shadow box for the Disney Magic:
> 
> 
> Ray & David
> 
> Birthday Baltic Boating
> 
> 12th-24th June 2010
> 
> 
> 
> but could you swap out the photo of Castaway Cay for something more suitable for the Baltic itinerary - a generic picture of the Magic would be fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you're welcome


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Minniepie, When you personalize some prints for others do you post then here or is there somewhere else you post them to see?


----------



## jordak

jockey said:


> I really love your designs, could I possibly ask for the Disney dream in this design with the Long family.


sure, np


----------



## jordak

antkim said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Would you please do one of these for me??? I would like to include 2 boy Mickeys (maybe the one in scuba gear and the other playing ball?),Minnie with tropical drink, Mickey with Corona, both with the mickey bars and if you could put in the sand "Our Happy Place 2010". I REALLY REALLY appreciate your work and thank you in advance!! We are leaving tomorrow for our cruise and I am making pillow cases....this image can be added when we get home!!!
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN!!


Have a great time!!


----------



## jordak

Tea said:


> Hi
> I love the magnets! This is my first cruise How do I copy the images and personilize them?
> Thanks
> Tea


Just request the designs you like and what you want on it and we will do the rest. When done, we post them to board for you to save to your computer.


----------



## su_kraft

Jordak,

If you have time, can I get one of the travel diary's for the Kraft family?
Disney magic, Westbound Transatlantic, September 18 - October 2, 2010.
On the to do list... Relax, Conch Coolers & Mickey Bars, Relax some more

Thanks so much!
Sue


----------



## ktkspider

jordak said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we please have 3 of these....
> Without Castaway Cay but with Baltic Sea
> June 24th-July 6th
> Northern Baltic Capitals
> 1. Webb Family
> 2. Blasingame Family
> 3. Wendling Family
> 
> thank you so much!!


----------



## wickesy

jordak said:


> you're welcome



That's perfect, thank you.


----------



## jordak

sweeney3 said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> we are a family of 9 traveling on the Disney magic on 29th July 2010
> 3 Sweeney family 2 adults and 1 child chloe age 6
> and 6 Cawley family 4 adults and 2 children Sophie age 7 Shaun age 9
> 
> would you be able to help us by doing some posters for us
> Disney magic invites
> mickey mouse breakfast
> a journal and license plate for the kids
> Chloe age 6  Sophie age 7  Shaun age 9
> 
> hope you can help us and thank you
> Robert:



I am hoping i got this right about it being a Med cruise. If i am wrong i will redo them.


----------



## jordak

su_kraft said:


> Jordak,
> 
> If you have time, can I get one of the travel diary's for the Kraft family?
> Disney magic, Westbound Transatlantic, September 18 - October 2, 2010.
> On the to do list... Relax, Conch Coolers & Mickey Bars, Relax some more
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Sue


you're welcome


----------



## su_kraft

jordak said:


> you're welcome


 
Talk about FAST turn around!!
Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

ktkspider said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Could we please have 3 of these....
> Without Castaway Cay but with Baltic Sea
> June 24th-July 6th
> Northern Baltic Capitals
> 1. Webb Family
> 2. Blasingame Family
> 3. Wendling Family
> 
> thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
Click to expand...


----------



## ktkspider

WOW!!! thank you SSOOOO much!


----------



## Tea

Thank you!!!
Could I please have,,
1 Ariel Mickey Head for Olivia
1 Mickey and Minnie on Beach with Boy and Girl playing in background for the Basil Family
Thank you!!!
Tea


----------



## Tea

Hi
Could I please have one Mickey and Minnie with two Minnies on beach in the background(twin Girls) for the Raifman Family.
Thank you
Tea


----------



## jordak

Tea said:


> Hi
> Could I please have one Mickey and Minnie with two Minnies on beach in the background(twin Girls) for the Raifman Family.
> Thank you
> Tea


----------



## GoHerd1028

*If possible I would like to make a few requests.  We are sailing March 6 so I am trying to get things together.

1.  I like the License Plate with Mickey in a porthole on the Magic that says
Wiley Family 

2..  A minnie Mouse License design in pink that says Lauren

3.  A Donald Duck license plate that says Ethan

4.  Goofy License plate that says Shari

5.  If there is an Incredibles design please put Steve on that one

We are from Ohio so you can put that on the bottom of each plate.

6.  Finally....I noticed some Mickey Mouse college disigns...if you could do one in Green that says Go Herd and at the bottom of the plate put Marshall.

Thanks

*


----------



## jockey

jordak said:


> sure, np




They are brill, we are all so pleased, thank you very much


----------



## jordak

GoHerd1028 said:


> *If possible I would like to make a few requests.  We are sailing March 6 so I am trying to get things together.
> 
> 1.  I like the License Plate with Mickey in a porthole on the Magic that says
> Wiley Family
> 
> 2..  A minnie Mouse License design in pink that says Lauren
> 
> 3.  A Donald Duck license plate that says Ethan
> 
> 4.  Goofy License plate that says Shari
> 
> 5.  If there is an Incredibles design please put Steve on that one
> 
> We are from Ohio so you can put that on the bottom of each plate.
> 
> 6.  Finally....I noticed some Mickey Mouse college disigns...if you could do one in Green that says Go Herd and at the bottom of the plate put Marshall.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *


here you go


----------



## Illini_Fan

Jordak

These are some great designs.  Would it be possible to get the plate in post 2606 with:

AUG in the upper corner, Texas on the bottom and Monson-Kent Family on the plate?

Thank you


----------



## Sinderelli

I love the beach scene! Could I please have it with Mickey and Minnie on the beach for The Prado Family? Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

Illini_Fan said:


> Jordak
> 
> These are some great designs.  Would it be possible to get the plate in post 2606 with:
> 
> AUG in the upper corner, Texas on the bottom and Monson-Kent Family on the plate?
> 
> Thank you


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

Sinderelli said:


> I love the beach scene! Could I please have it with Mickey and Minnie on the beach for The Prado Family? Thanks so much!


you're welcome


----------



## Sinderelli

I'm sorry- I didn't word my request correctly- I mean the Mickey and Minnie "kids" playing on the beach, along w/ Mickey and Minnie in the beach chairs (The Prado Family)...if you don't mind! Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

Sinderelli said:


> I'm sorry- I didn't word my request correctly- I mean the Mickey and Minnie "kids" playing on the beach, along w/ Mickey and Minnie in the beach chairs (The Prado Family)...if you don't mind! Thanks again!


----------



## Tea

Hi
Thank you so much!!! I love it Would it be possible to print some of the Mickey head shaped ones? If so I would greatly appreciate the following
Ariel- Olivia
Ariel- Gilian
Ariel- Hailey
Mickey License Plate(New YorK) Magic- The Basil Family
Mickey Mouse Liense NY Magic -The Raifman Family

Anything that says Happy Birthday Logan
and Happy Birthday Melissa

I really appreciate this!!!
Thanks
Tea


----------



## Tea

jordak said:


>



Thank you!!!


----------



## Tea

How do you magnetize the prints????


----------



## jordak

Tea said:


> Hi
> Thank you so much!!! I love it Would it be possible to print some of the Mickey head shaped ones? If so I would greatly appreciate the following
> Ariel- Olivia
> Ariel- Gilian
> Ariel- Hailey
> Mickey License Plate(New YorK) Magic- The Basil Family
> Mickey Mouse Liense NY Magic -The Raifman Family
> 
> Anything that says Happy Birthday Logan
> and Happy Birthday Melissa
> 
> I really appreciate this!!!
> Thanks
> Tea


Milliepie and tjbaggott handle the mickey heads. Far as the license plates, which mickey mouse plate do you want? The porthole plate? Thanks


----------



## jordak

Tea said:


> How do you magnetize the prints????


Either print them on magnetic paper or you can print them to card stock then add magnetic strips to the back.


----------



## Tea

jordak said:


> Milliepie and tjbaggott handle the mickey heads. Far as the license plates, which mickey mouse plate do you want? The porthole plate? Thanks



Hi
I will do them in all plates.. Yes the mickey porthole one is great!!
I really appreciate this!!
Tea


----------



## jordak

Tea said:


> Hi
> I will do them in all plates.. Yes the mickey porthole one is great!!
> I really appreciate this!!
> Tea


----------



## antkim

jordak said:


> have a great time!!



thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## goodfaerie

Hi Jordak!    Could I please trouble you for the following license plates:

Eeyore, Piglet and Pooh together   Name:  NERDS TOUR
Malificent    Name:  Vonna
Ursula        Name:  Mylesie

Many thanks!!

Mylesie


----------



## goodfaerie

Hi Jordak-sorry

Could I also have a Chip and Dale license plate   Name:  Shortcake

Thank you so much for everything!!!


----------



## Tea

antkim said:


> thank you thank you thank you!!!!



Hi antkim
Thank you so much however it sd photo was removed or deleted.
Thanks
Tea


----------



## diane648

jordak said:


>



Could you please make this one for us as well -- same image but "The Woodring Family"?

THANKS SO MUCH!!!

Diane


----------



## reenie1

These are so great! Can I please have one of the travel diary ones with all the characters for the McGourty family? Our first cruise, Magic, Feb 13-20, 2010, Castaway Cay. On the to do list relax, lots and lots of Micky bars, and snorkeling.

Also, if I could get a beach chair one just like post 2801 - Cruising the Magic 2010 Sean Laurie Julia Matthew

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Hi Jordak   When you get a chance can you print a stich plate with  Quinten  /  Texas And the Mickey Wonder Magazine with  ;
Gavens First Cruise on the Wonder/  Thank You


----------



## diane648

Could you please do the same as post #2801 (beach chairs)?



antkim said:


> Bucky (any Mickey)
> Di (Minnie)
> Carson (boy)
> Caroline (girl)
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!!
> 
> Diane


----------



## coasterwiggs

Tjbaggott and Jordak:  I just printed out my door magnets and they look great!  I am so excited about my cruise next Saturday.  Thank you so much.  Lisa.


----------



## jordak

goodfaerie said:


> Hi Jordak-sorry
> 
> Could I also have a Chip and Dale license plate   Name:  Shortcake
> 
> Thank you so much for everything!!!


sure, enjoy the cruise


----------



## jordak

coasterwiggs said:


> Tjbaggott and Jordak:  I just printed out my door magnets and they look great!  I am so excited about my cruise next Saturday.  Thank you so much.  Lisa.


Awesome, have a great time!


----------



## jordak

diane648 said:


> Could you please make this one for us as well -- same image but "The Woodring Family"?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!
> 
> Diane


here you go


----------



## jordak

reenie1 said:


> These are so great! Can I please have one of the travel diary ones with all the characters for the McGourty family? Our first cruise, Magic, Feb 13-20, 2010, Castaway Cay. On the to do list relax, lots and lots of Micky bars, and snorkeling.
> 
> Also, if I could get a beach chair one just like post 2801 - Cruising the Magic 2010 Sean Laurie Julia Matthew
> 
> Thank you sooo much!



Have a great time, you're going to love it


----------



## Illini_Fan

Thanks very much


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Hi Jordak   When you get a chance can you print a stich plate with  Quinten  /  Texas And the Mickey Wonder Magazine with  ;
> Gavens First Cruise on the Wonder/  Thank You


no problem


----------



## goodfaerie

The plates are awesome!  I am so happy--I LOVE LOVE LOVE Maleficent!  Thank you very much!

Mylesie




jordak said:


> sure, enjoy the cruise


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak said:


> no problem





   Thank You so much. I have so many magnets for my door.I really appreciate all your help. Phyllis


----------



## FrazzledDad

milliepie said:


> Hope this works for you.



Miiliepie,

 Could I get one last one, please.   I need the cruise character name fill for

KAITLIN  and GRANDPA in the pirate mickey name fill

Thanks!!!


----------



## The magical planner

Jordak your designs are so cool . Could I request a few more? (OK several more but I just can't help myself!!!) Could I have the pirate map for the Farmer Family with the date April 5, 2011. The cruise invite for a 4-Night Bahamian Cruise on the Dream April 3, 2011. The sunset Mickey and Minnie with the minnie and mickey kids playing for the Farmer family and could the minnie have a margarita and the mickey a corona? The leather book and the mickey dream license plate? Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## sweeney3

jordak said:


> I am hoping i got this right about it being a Med cruise. If i am wrong i will redo them.
> 
> Hi Jordak
> Yes you are right its a med cruise
> Thank you so much for going to the trouble for us
> the items are great
> 
> Robert


----------



## jordak

The magical planner said:


> Jordak your designs are so cool . Could I request a few more? (OK several more but I just can't help myself!!!) Could I have the pirate map for the Farmer Family with the date April 5, 2011. The cruise invite for a 4-Night Bahamian Cruise on the Dream April 3, 2011. The sunset Mickey and Minnie with the minnie and mickey kids playing for the Farmer family and could the minnie have a margarita and the mickey a corona? The leather book and the mickey dream license plate? Thank You!!!!!!


you're welcome!


----------



## The magical planner

jordak said:


> you're welcome!



WOW you're fast!! Thank you so much!! I love them!!!


----------



## my3sonstx

Is it possible to get a licence plate with "The Lee Family"  and TEXAS at the bottom?  Thank you!!   OH, we will be on the dream


----------



## jordak

my3sonstx said:


> Is it possible to get a licence plate with "The Lee Family"  and TEXAS at the bottom?  Thank you!!   OH, we will be on the dream


----------



## Illini_Fan

Jordak -- thanks again for doing all of these.

Can you customize the picture in post 2793.  We like to remove Mickey from the bottom (as we plan on pasting-in pictures of our pets).  Also, change the wording at the top to "Missed the Boat".

tom


----------



## jordak

Illini_Fan said:


> Jordak -- thanks again for doing all of these.
> 
> Can you customize the picture in post 2793.  We like to remove Mickey from the bottom (as we plan on pasting-in pictures of our pets).  Also, change the wording at the top to "Missed the Boat".
> 
> tom


Sure. If you want i could put the pictures in for you? Just a thought. I will get to work on this for you in the mean time. Oh yeah, any name or leave blank? Thanks


----------



## Illini_Fan

jordak said:


> Sure. If you want i could put the pictures in for you? Just a thought. I will get to work on this for you in the mean time. Oh yeah, any name or leave blank? Thanks



That would be fantastic.  We will take some pictures of them tonight and send them to you.

Captain is our Dog 
Dmitri is our cat

thanks again.

tom


----------



## Tea

Hi Again,
I love your work if you have time could you please do the following.
Ariel- Olivia
Ariel- Gilian
Ariel- Hailey
Mickey License Plate(New YorK) Magic- The Basil Family
Mickey Mouse Liense NY Magic -The Raifman Family
We are all from New York and we will be on the cruise this Febuary.

I really appreciate this!!!
Thanks
Tea


----------



## Tea

Hi 
I just posted but did not indicate kind. I would like the plates.
Thank you
Tea


----------



## jordak

Illini_Fan said:


> That would be fantastic.  We will take some pictures of them tonight and send them to you.
> 
> Captain is our Dog
> Dmitri is our cat
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> tom


Awesome, i will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## reenie1

Thank you so much Jordak!


----------



## jordak

Tea said:


> Hi
> I just posted but did not indicate kind. I would like the plates.
> Thank you
> Tea


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Can I get one of the license plates with Mickey and Magic with the Dail Family??  North Carolina?


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> Can I get one of the license plates with Mickey and Magic with the Dail Family??  North Carolina?


you bet


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Many thanks - you are quick!


----------



## Tea

jordak said:


>


Thank you!!! That was quick!! I just relized I forgot my son
Can you do a Buzz Plate for Logan?
Thank you I promise this is the last!!!
Tea


----------



## KrisannB

Ok love the pics of things I have been able to see - but my question is how does this work?  Do we pm certain people?

Here is what I am looking for and I am not even sure all these exist:

Mickey head with Tinkerbell with the name:  Ashlyn

Mickey head with pluto with the name:  Aaron

L. plate with Porthole with Mickey and Minne looking out with names:  Ashley & Krisann


Also is there any Birthday items with Pluto?  Aaron's 13th birthday is April 21 while we are on the cruise

Also is there any birthday item that would be good for my husband, Ashley - his birthday is the day before we get on the cruise. (april 9th)


I would be happy with anything - I did not see anywhere that had the different ones listed without going through all 3 threads.

Thanks for any information!

We are sailing on the EB TA in April 10 - 24, 2010 - is there anything special out there for the TA's?


Krisann


----------



## jordak

KrisannB said:


> Ok love the pics of things I have been able to see - but my question is how does this work?  Do we pm certain people?
> 
> Here is what I am looking for and I am not even sure all these exist:
> 
> Mickey head with Tinkerbell with the name:  Ashlyn
> 
> Mickey head with pluto with the name:  Aaron
> 
> L. plate with Porthole with Mickey and Minne looking out with names:  Ashley & Krisann
> 
> 
> Also is there any Birthday items with Pluto?  Aaron's 13th birthday is April 21 while we are on the cruise
> 
> Also is there any birthday item that would be good for my husband, Ashley - his birthday is the day before we get on the cruise. (april 9th)
> 
> 
> I would be happy with anything - I did not see anywhere that had the different ones listed without going through all 3 threads.
> 
> Thanks for any information!
> 
> We are sailing on the EB TA in April 10 - 24, 2010 - is there anything special out there for the TA's?
> 
> 
> Krisann



If you look at the signature at the bottom of mine, milliepie and tjbaggotts posts, we have links to what we have to offer. You can PM or post here and we will see the requests.


----------



## jordak

Tea said:


> Thank you!!! That was quick!! I just relized I forgot my son
> Can you do a Buzz Plate for Logan?
> Thank you I promise this is the last!!!
> Tea


that's what they all say.


----------



## jordak

KrisannB said:


> Ok love the pics of things I have been able to see - but my question is how does this work?  Do we pm certain people?
> 
> Here is what I am looking for and I am not even sure all these exist:
> 
> Mickey head with Tinkerbell with the name:  Ashlyn
> 
> Mickey head with pluto with the name:  Aaron
> 
> L. plate with Porthole with Mickey and Minne looking out with names:  Ashley & Krisann
> 
> 
> Also is there any Birthday items with Pluto?  Aaron's 13th birthday is April 21 while we are on the cruise
> 
> Also is there any birthday item that would be good for my husband, Ashley - his birthday is the day before we get on the cruise. (april 9th)
> 
> 
> I would be happy with anything - I did not see anywhere that had the different ones listed without going through all 3 threads.
> 
> Thanks for any information!
> 
> We are sailing on the EB TA in April 10 - 24, 2010 - is there anything special out there for the TA's?
> 
> 
> Krisann


----------



## KrisannB

Thank you so much for the info!    Just did not know.  Here is what I see I would like from Jordak67


L. Plate:

Pink Tink
     Name:  Ashlyn
     Date:  April, 2010

Mickey and Pluto
   Name:  Aaron
   Date:  April 2010


Thank you for sprinkling pixie dust for our cruise - you are too kind to do this!

Krisann


----------



## jordak

KrisannB said:


> Thank you so much for the info!    Just did not know.  Here is what I see I would like from Jordak67
> 
> 
> L. Plate:
> 
> Pink Tink
> Name:  Ashlyn
> Date:  April, 2010
> 
> Mickey and Pluto
> Name:  Aaron
> Date:  April 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sprinkling pixie dust for our cruise - you are too kind to do this!
> 
> Krisann


you're welcome


----------



## Tea

Do I post here for the Mickey Heads>>
Tea


----------



## kileybeth

jordak

lovin the liscense plates!

can I request a mickey and goofy "blues brothers" one that says MARK from Delaware?  We sail April 2010

and also the ship in a bottle one for the magic, awesome graphic!  

It is also our 25th wedding anniversary celebration, we are cruising the EBTA _without_ our 6 kids for those 2 weeks. . . however creative you can think up, we would love it!  We are MARK & KIM  Lots of down time with 8 sea days and no kiddos sounds divine.


----------



## jordak

kileybeth said:


> jordak
> 
> lovin the liscense plates!
> 
> can I request a mickey and goofy "blues brothers" one that says MARK from Delaware?  We sail April 2010
> 
> and also the ship in a bottle one for the magic, awesome graphic!
> 
> It is also our 25th wedding anniversary celebration, we are cruising the EBTA _without_ our 6 kids for those 2 weeks. . . however creative you can think up, we would love it!  We are MARK & KIM  Lots of down time with 8 sea days and no kiddos sounds divine.


Here you go along with a brand new design i have been working on if your interested.


----------



## jordak

new design


----------



## Maryrn11168

tjbaggott said:


> I had seen somewhere here, somone asking for a MAKE A WISH DISIGN, but now can't find the request.  I've made this one up for now.  It can be personalized.  To whomever posted the background photo used in this disign, (Bevtoy?), thanks a bunch for posting it! I had really liked it but till now couldn't think of anything to do with it that would be unique just like the photo itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That was me!!  Could you personalize it??  Brian, sailing on the magic, March 27th- april 3rd.  Thanks so much!!
Mary


----------



## annetteb421

This helmet is perfect! Thanks. Since I'm new to this site I'm still trying to learn how to navigate it.  In doing so, I saw some of your other BEAUTIFUL work.  You should get paid to do this!!! Could you possibly make me two other graphics? One is the scene with the beach chairs in front of the ocean, with the ship out in the harbor and the Mickey & Goofy clouds.  I would need 5 beach chairs with the names: Annette, Dan, Josh, Becky & Grandma Nancy.  The other graphic I was wondering about was the journal book page for the Wonder.  Family name: Brown and said dates: Feb. 7th - Feb. 11th.

Thanks so much, you really are very talented and wonderful to do all these graphics for people!


----------



## kileybeth

jordak said:


> Here you go along with a brand new design i have been working on if your interested.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  That was quick and those are all fabulous!  Off to print

Oh! hahaha just saw the Men in Black one over on your photobucket acct.  I KNEW that was MIB but saw someone else call it Blues brothers. . . It is perfect for my DH. . .MIB that is. . .


----------



## GoofyTraci

Jordak

May I pls req your new disign for my wedding album? Pls

Would love for it to say 
Tim and Traci
October 3, 2009

May we always walk hand in hand and leave our foot prints in the sand.

If you could put somewhere small Galveston Texas. It would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## kileybeth

Jordak

Ok, on post #969 you have a volks wagon bug with Happy Anniverary (can you add Mark & Kim under Happy Anniversary?) 
With 25 years on liscense plate at back and 2010 on the Magic  
Does that make sense? 

I love this one.  

I'm still trying to find a license plate for me, Kim that fits my personality.  The one you made for Markk, my DH is perfect.  Gonna have to be princesses just not sure if I've seen it yet. . .I'll keep looking through the thread!  

Thanks so much!


----------



## kileybeth

I am on here hunting around but haven't seen anything yet.  Does anyone have any graphics from the UP movie? Specifically of the couple?  We really liked that film and it is soooo romantic!  Like to see something for
_Mark and Kim_ if anyone finds anything or can point me to it.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak,

I just love your new graphic in post 2889! Can I please get one with Doornbos Family 
Castaway Cay 
April 2010

Every time I get on here you have such cool stuff! It's making me SOOOO EXCITED for our trip! I can't wait to use some of your stuff in my scrapbook! I used the invite you made me for the 1st page!

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

annetteb421 said:


> This helmet is perfect! Thanks. Since I'm new to this site I'm still trying to learn how to navigate it.  In doing so, I saw some of your other BEAUTIFUL work.  You should get paid to do this!!! Could you possibly make me two other graphics? One is the scene with the beach chairs in front of the ocean, with the ship out in the harbor and the Mickey & Goofy clouds.  I would need 5 beach chairs with the names: Annette, Dan, Josh, Becky & Grandma Nancy.  The other graphic I was wondering about was the journal book page for the Wonder.  Family name: Brown and said dates: Feb. 7th - Feb. 11th.
> 
> Thanks so much, you really are very talented and wonderful to do all these graphics for people!


I can handle the book for you but the awesome design with the clouds belongs to milliepie. I am sure she has seen the request and will be posting it soon.


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> Jordak
> 
> May I pls req your new disign for my wedding album? Pls
> 
> Would love for it to say
> Tim and Traci
> October 3, 2009
> 
> May we always walk hand in hand and leave our foot prints in the sand.
> 
> If you could put somewhere small Galveston Texas. It would be awesome. Thank you.


sure, happy to


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I just love your new graphic in post 2889! Can I please get one with Doornbos Family
> Castaway Cay
> April 2010
> 
> Every time I get on here you have such cool stuff! It's making me SOOOO EXCITED for our trip! I can't wait to use some of your stuff in my scrapbook! I used the invite you made me for the 1st page!
> 
> Thanks!


That's awesome. I think most of the stuff i make is probably more suited for scrapbooks. Glad you can use them.


----------



## bevtoy

That is just beautiful





jordak said:


> sure, happy to


----------



## jordak

kileybeth said:


> Jordak
> 
> Ok, on post #969 you have a volks wagon bug with Happy Anniverary (can you add Mark & Kim under Happy Anniversary?)
> With 25 years on liscense plate at back and 2010 on the Magic
> Does that make sense?
> 
> I love this one.
> 
> I'm still trying to find a license plate for me, Kim that fits my personality.  The one you made for Markk, my DH is perfect.  Gonna have to be princesses just not sure if I've seen it yet. . .I'll keep looking through the thread!
> 
> Thanks so much!



You're welcome


----------



## mickeys girl 52

JDordak, Hi its me again. I am trying not to be a stalker but I just love all your graphics. Can you print me the Mickey and Minnie Wanted poster with one saying Disney Wonder The Beicht Family and the other saying Disney Wonder  Nanny and Crew. Thanks again. I would like to say thats it but I can;t trust myself.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Jordak thank you so much for my disign. I am using it for my wedding album and can't wait to surprise my hubby with it. Then I am going to make a book on shutterfly. They rock and so do you.


----------



## annetteb421

Jordak,

Thanks, It's beautiful. I forgot to tell you it's not our first cruise though, could you take that part off.  It's our second Disney cruise and our 10th cruise all around. We are Disney fans (annual pass holders even though we live in Illinois), but I'm am a computer novice, mainly only for email and I didn't know about this site until a friend referred me.  Thanks for everything!!!!!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Thanks Jordak. I LOVE IT! It looks great. I can't wait to use it! Thanks for taking the time to make all this wonderful stuff!


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> Jordak thank you so much for my disign. I am using it for my wedding album and can't wait to surprise my hubby with it. Then I am going to make a book on shutterfly. They rock and so do you.


Glad you like it. I really like what you added to it. So much so, i made one just like it for my wife and I so thank you!


----------



## jordak

annetteb421 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thanks, It's beautiful. I forgot to tell you it's not our first cruise though, could you take that part off.  It's our second Disney cruise and our 10th cruise all around. We are Disney fans (annual pass holders even though we live in Illinois), but I'm am a computer novice, mainly only for email and I didn't know about this site until a friend referred me.  Thanks for everything!!!!!


Sorry, that was  left over from the last one i made. Forgot to change it back.


----------



## MrsScooby

This is great!!!
Can we have:

Happy Anniversary Laurie and Darren

18 years

 Magic 2010 



jordak said:


> You're welcome



Thanks so much Jordak!!


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> JDordak, Hi its me again. I am trying not to be a stalker but I just love all your graphics. Can you print me the Mickey and Minnie Wanted poster with one saying Disney Wonder The Beicht Family and the other saying Disney Wonder  Nanny and Crew. Thanks again. I would like to say thats it but I can;t trust myself.


sure


----------



## jordak

MrsScooby said:


> This is great!!!
> Can we have:
> 
> Happy Anniversary Laurie and Darren
> 
> 18 years
> 
> Magic 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Jordak!!


you're welcome


----------



## lelucas

Jordak, couold I get one of cruise collages with pic of characters, other notes, etc for the Magic.   The Henry Family, Feb 5th - 12th, from New Jersey on the Magic.

Also, could I also add on a Pirate Mickey License plate with name Georgie 

thanks


----------



## jordak

lelucas said:


> Jordak, couold I get one of cruise collages with pic of characters, other notes, etc for the Magic.   The Henry Family, Feb 5th - 12th, from New Jersey on the Magic.
> 
> Also, could I also add on a Pirate Mickey License plate with name Georgie
> 
> thanks


here you go


----------



## bnalexander

bnalexander said:


> jordak, Could you please make one of your cool license plates for each of our cruise party? Thank you very much.
> 
> Our cruise is March 6, 2010 on the Magic.


 
Hi jordak,

I popped in the quote so you could see who I am.

I must have been sleeping when I asked for Jamie's license plate!  Could you do one more for me.  I was supposed to ask for Daisy Duck for her!  I am a bit scattered! (understatement) Thank you, thank you, thank you!

License Plate - (Pink) Daisy Duck / JAMIE
State is California
Month is March


----------



## jordak

bnalexander said:


> Hi jordak,
> 
> I popped in the quote so you could see who I am.
> 
> I must have been sleeping when I asked for Jamie's license plate!  Could you do one more for me.  I was supposed to ask for Daisy Duck for her!  I am a bit scattered! (understatement) Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> License Plate - (Pink) Daisy Duck / JAMIE
> State is California
> Month is March



 no problem, it happens.


----------



## JOEYDIS

Could you please do one more license plate for me. My daughter would like her name with Minnie or the Fairies. Her name is Amanda. Thank you so much for the plates they are great.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

jordak said:


> sure





Jordak

Thank you again ,as my youngest grandson would say "your the bomb"


----------



## jordak

JOEYDIS said:


> Could you please do one more license plate for me. My daughter would like her name with Minnie or the Fairies. Her name is Amanda. Thank you so much for the plates they are great.


She can have both.


----------



## JOEYDIS

jordak said:


> She can have both.



That is perfect. I now have to request an extra for my DS. Can you do a Mickey or Power Ranger for him. He would just love that. Thank you again.


----------



## annetteb421

Thanks, Jordak!


----------



## annetteb421

Milliepie,

I was wondering if I could get a graphic with the beach chairs (5) on the beach and the ship out in the harbor with mickey & goofy in the clouds. I saw it as I was scrolling through the posts and Jordak said it is your design.  The names on the chairs would be: Annette, Dan, Josh, Becky & Grandma Nancy.

Thanks!  I don't know if any other info is included. We are on the Wonder and we sail Feb. 7th - 11th.   You girls to beautiful work!!!


----------



## kileybeth

Jordak, thanks so much for the 25 years anniversary vw bug!  It looks awesome and makes me grin everytime I look at it!  

I'd sure like to see a picture of your cruise cabin door! such talent!


----------



## jordak

JOEYDIS said:


> That is perfect. I now have to request an extra for my DS. Can you do a Mickey or Power Ranger for him. He would just love that. Thank you again.


You didn't mention a name so if i got this wrong i am sorry.


----------



## jordak

kileybeth said:


> Jordak, thanks so much for the 25 years anniversary vw bug!  It looks awesome and makes me grin everytime I look at it!
> 
> I'd sure like to see a picture of your cruise cabin door! such talent!


We had two doors and by comparison to most, it was really plain. Actually came very close to forgetting them. Remembered to grab them shortly before leaving the house for the airport. Next time i will go all out.


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> you're welcome




Love it


----------



## jocjarmom

jordak said:


> I make it look like i don't have a life the way i turn these out don't I? lol I just have the liberty of working from home and i  occasionally will work on these soon as i get them so i don't have a bunch to do all at once. Sorry about the mix up on the magic plate.



I just wanted to say thank you again... I got my magnetic paper yesterday and printed the magnets.  They are gorgeous!  My family couldn't believe how awesome they were!  You are such an asset to all of us here on Disboards.


----------



## tjbaggott

For KrisannB:





[/IMG]






[/IMG]

And for MICKEYSGIRL52:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## PegIra

I just realized my friends 51st anniversary is next week.  I know you may not be able to do anything before than, but I will take it whenever you have time.    I saw 2 disigns they would love.  #2898 Where it says may we always walk hand in hand andn leave footprints in the sand.  They are Don & Lindy.  You don't have to put 51st on that one, but I would like to also ask for # 2924.  with the license plate to be 51 years and the 2010 Wonder for the sign.  You don't have to say congratulations on that one, just Don & Lindy.

This will really surprise them.

Thank you ever so much,

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> I just realized my friends 51st anniversary is next week.  I know you may not be able to do anything before than, but I will take it whenever you have time.    I saw 2 disigns they would love.  #2898 Where it says may we always walk hand in hand andn leave footprints in the sand.  They are Don & Lindy.  You don't have to put 51st on that one, but I would like to also ask for # 2924.  with the license plate to be 51 years and the 2010 Wonder for the sign.  You don't have to say congratulations on that one, just Don & Lindy.
> 
> This will really surprise them.
> 
> Thank you ever so much,
> 
> Peg


No problem


----------



## mebandy

jordak,

Could I please have plates of  fairies or Tiana
Reagan
state-Virginia
December

and a Mickey jedi
Christopher
state-Virginia
December

Thank you very much!

me


----------



## PegIra

Wow Jordak,  You are so great, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it and they surely will.  I can't believe how fast you did that. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You !!!!!

Peg


----------



## jordak

mebandy said:


> jordak,
> 
> Could I please have plates of  fairies or Tiana
> Reagan
> state-Virginia
> December
> 
> and a Mickey jedi
> Christopher
> state-Virginia
> December
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> me


you're welcome


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Wow, I love these too!  Jordak you are do such beautiful work!

Could I have 2 of these made?

Both for: Magic 2010, Oct for month, 15 yrs, Happy Anniversary,
1 for Patti and John
1 for Kelly and Tim

Thanks!!   
I really appreciate it.   
No rush.


----------



## wdis09

jordak -- I simply love your designs and would like to see if you can make customize some for me.

We are from Texas, sailing on the Wonder on March 14, 2010.

1.  Could you do the following license plates:
Woody & Buzz - Julian
Jack Skellington - Julian]
Sally from Nightmare before Christmas - Ana
Jasmine - Ana
Fairies - Amber
Princeses - Amber
Pirate Mickey with map - Danny
Jack Sparrow - Danny

2.  Pirate flags as in Post #2412 -- Petzold Family   March 16, 2010

3.  Journal Page :
       First Disney Cruise
       March 14 - 18, 2010
       The Petzolds    Danny, Ana, Julian, & Amber
       Cabin # 7110
     with Lots & lots of ice cream  and alcohol

4.  If possible, can you do Mickey & Minnie on the beach with the kids playing.  My kids are age 2 and 4.  Minnie only with an ipod, drinking a Pina Colada.  Mickey drinking a Dos Equis beer.  The Petzold Family  --  Can that be done?

5.  Mickey Magazine Cover -- Petzold's First Disney Curise   March 14-18, 2010.

6.  A shadow box

7.  Mickey plate looking out of the porthole -- Petzold Family

I really appreciate all of the hard work that you do to make our Disney cruises just a little more magical!  Thanks.


----------



## Maryrn11168

jordak said:


> Have a great time!!



Could we get this with a mini minnie, as well the the two boys!!  Lease the drinks we love them (is budwieser possible or just corona??)

Thank you so very much!!  Mary


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Wow, I love these too!  Jordak you are do such beautiful work!
> 
> Could I have 2 of these made?
> 
> Both for: Magic 2010, Oct for month, 15 yrs, Happy Anniversary,
> 1 for Patti and John
> 1 for Kelly and Tim
> 
> Thanks!!
> I really appreciate it.
> No rush.


you're welcome


----------



## marlower

Hi Jordak,

Could I get that new anniversary sign with Bob and Heidi on the Magic.  18 years of marriage.

Thanks so much,
Heidi


----------



## annetteb421

Jordak,
It's me again, I promise this is my last request, mainly because we leave on Thursday for Disney (3 days before & 3 days after the cruise!).  Could I get some of those cool license plates?!?  I would like:

Mickey/Minning looking out the porthole:  Annette & Dan
Pirate Mickey: Josh
Tinkerbell (or any girly thing): Aunt Becky
Any Princess: Grandma Nancy

Thanks soooooo much.


----------



## lizavance

tjbaggott said:


> For Liza_Vance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so so much! I apologize for not thanking you sooner but I lost the thread and couldn't find it!  I love this!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

tjbaggott  Thank you so much for the designs


----------



## milliepie

Tea said:


> Do I post here for the Mickey Heads>>
> Tea



Hi Tea, 

I got your PM and I'll get to you soon.  It's been pretty busy for me at  home and on my other thread, so it's been taking me a bit longer to get to requests.  I will get to you though very soon.  When they are done I put them in my 4shared files under filled requests, sometimes I get them in there a bit before I get a chance to post them.  I did the tink mickey head in green, pink, purple and black, any preference?    

ETA:  I just saw your request on my milliepie thread too.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## lizavance

Please may I have the Disney Wonder plate with Mickey & Minnie looking out the porthole for our trip in May 2010 - one with "Walsh Family" and one with "Vance Family". Both families are from Indiana. 

Also may I please have the Blues Brothers - if possible could you add hats like the Blues Brothers (if not, no problem) one with John & one with Adam as Indiana plate for 2010. I plan to make t-shirts for my son & grandson who went as the BB's last halloween.

Thank you!


----------



## lizavance

I just showed the "It just doesn't get any better than this" to my DD and she went NUTS! 

Could I please have it with Minnie with a margarita, Mickey with a Guinness and both with Iphones in place of Ipods. She doesn't need names on hers. Also could they be holding hands?

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

wdis09 said:


> jordak -- I simply love your designs and would like to see if you can make customize some for me.
> 
> We are from Texas, sailing on the Wonder on March 14, 2010.
> 
> 1.  Could you do the following license plates:
> Woody & Buzz - Julian
> Jack Skellington - Julian]
> Sally from Nightmare before Christmas - Ana
> Jasmine - Ana
> Fairies - Amber
> Princeses - Amber
> Pirate Mickey with map - Danny
> Jack Sparrow - Danny
> 
> 2.  Pirate flags as in Post #2412 -- Petzold Family   March 16, 2010
> 
> 3.  Journal Page :
> First Disney Cruise
> March 14 - 18, 2010
> The Petzolds    Danny, Ana, Julian, & Amber
> Cabin # 7110
> with Lots & lots of ice cream  and alcohol
> 
> 4.  If possible, can you do Mickey & Minnie on the beach with the kids playing.  My kids are age 2 and 4.  Minnie only with an ipod, drinking a Pina Colada.  Mickey drinking a Dos Equis beer.  The Petzold Family  --  Can that be done?
> 
> 5.  Mickey Magazine Cover -- Petzold's First Disney Curise   March 14-18, 2010.
> 
> 6.  A shadow box
> 
> 7.  Mickey plate looking out of the porthole -- Petzold Family
> 
> I really appreciate all of the hard work that you do to make our Disney cruises just a little more magical!  Thanks.


Believe i got them all.


----------



## jordak

Maryrn11168 said:


> Could we get this with a mini minnie, as well the the two boys!!  Lease the drinks we love them (is budwieser possible or just corona??)
> 
> Thank you so very much!!  Mary


Hope corona will work for you. Just not much time for me to add Budweiser.


----------



## jordak

marlower said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Could I get that new anniversary sign with Bob and Heidi on the Magic.  18 years of marriage.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Heidi


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> Please may I have the Disney Wonder plate with Mickey & Minnie looking out the porthole for our trip in May 2010 - one with "Walsh Family" and one with "Vance Family". Both families are from Indiana.
> 
> Also may I please have the Blues Brothers - if possible could you add hats like the Blues Brothers (if not, no problem) one with John & one with Adam as Indiana plate for 2010. I plan to make t-shirts for my son & grandson who went as the BB's last halloween.
> 
> Thank you!


here you go. Unable to put hats on them because of lack of time. sorry


----------



## Maryrn11168

jordak said:


> Hope corona will work for you. Just not much time for me to add Budweiser.



That works just fine!!!   Thanks!!!!


----------



## mebandy

Jordak,

Thank you very much! The kids are so excited and love them to.

Thank you!!!!

me


----------



## clay's crew

I've got to quit checking out your other work--it just makes me want more!  I'd love a Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach with a little Mickey in goggles and swim fins.  Both Minnie and Mickey holding Mickey Bars, no ipod, with:  The Hall Family    
        John, Kelly and Clay

Keep doin' what you do--you're great!  

Thanks,
Kelly H.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Maryn11168:  I made up two for you, just switching up a few color choices in the text for you.  I also liked this graphic so much, I made one up for the CHILDREN'S WISH FOUNDATION, who granted my daughter and our family her WISH of a Disney Land and Sea Vacation almost 4 years ago.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## marlower

Jordak-Thank you so much for our anniversary sign! I love it


----------



## bnalexander

jordak said:


> no problem, it happens.


jordak,
 WOW! Just perfect!  Thank you.


----------



## jordak

clay's crew said:


> I've got to quit checking out your other work--it just makes me want more!  I'd love a Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach with a little Mickey in goggles and swim fins.  Both Minnie and Mickey holding Mickey Bars, no ipod, with:  The Hall Family
> John, Kelly and Clay
> 
> Keep doin' what you do--you're great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly H.


 you're welcome


----------



## scrap disney

Hi,
  I just wanted to say THANK YOU so much for the awesome license plates that you did for me and my daughter's names (Jody and Piper).  I loved the designs that you picked - they were perfect!!!  They are printed and ready for our cruise.  Thanks so much for sharing your talent and time!
Jody


----------



## Maryrn11168

Tjbaggott,   Thank you so much!!  They are great!!!   You are so nice to make these for everyone!!!  Mary


----------



## PegIra

Could someone tell me what size I should make the ears for around the door number on the cruise?  I did have that information before I had to restore my computer and now it is gone.

Thanks for any help

Peg


----------



## LMCmom25kids

Can someone help me out with this? When I tried to print mickey ears for our door, (around the room #) it is blurry. Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> you're welcome



These are perfect!  thank you so much!!!

I'm glad to see you have another cruise booked.


----------



## wdis09

Jordak
Thank you sooo much.  They look terrific!!!  

Danny


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

tjbaggott said:


> For Bonoah.  If you wanted the ipod in there, just let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi Jordak,

Love your designs...so original and so cute.  

Could I please get one of these?

Disney Wonder 10/17 through 10/21/2010

Joe and Val

I like the fruity drink shown, but would it be possible to do the beer as Harp?  If not the Corona is fine.

Thanks so much...I really appreciate it!


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> here you go. Unable to put hats on them because of lack of time. sorry



Thank you!!!They're awesome.


----------



## jocjarmom

Hi Jordak,

I love your new anniversary plate (with the VW)!!!  When you get a moment, could you make one for me?

Magic 2010
18 Years
Karen & Adam

Thanks so much!  (Wow, can't believe we are almost at 18 years.)

Karen


----------



## jordak

jocjarmom said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I love your new anniversary plate (with the VW)!!!  When you get a moment, could you make one for me?
> 
> Magic 2010
> 18 Years
> Karen & Adam
> 
> Thanks so much!  (Wow, can't believe we are almost at 18 years.)
> 
> Karen


Sure, time sure flies by doesn't it? We just had our 20th in Oct and sure doesn't feel like it.


----------



## vacationmom2

I don't know if you are still doing these but if so I would love to have one for each of my children: Chris, Julia, and John III. We will be sailing on the Wonder on April 11-15, 2010. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jordak

vacationmom2 said:


> I don't know if you are still doing these but if so I would love to have one for each of my children: Chris, Julia, and John III. We will be sailing on the Wonder on April 11-15, 2010. Thanks in advance!


which design?


----------



## jocjarmom

jordak said:


> Sure, time sure flies by doesn't it? We just had our 20th in Oct and sure doesn't feel like it.



How do you do that... turn it around so fast?  I love this!  Thanks again, so much!


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

You were so great to do the car license plate with 51 years for our friends Don & Lindy, could you possibly do one for my husband and I.  We will be on the Disney Dream on maiden voyage in January 2011.  Ours will also be 51 years and our names are Ira and Peg.  No need for Happy Anniversary as our 51st anniversary is actually this coming May.  Would you have any designs for a 51st anniversary shirt for while we are at WDW in April.  We will be at each of the parks celebrating, so anything you come up with would be great !!

Thank you ever so much,

Peg


----------



## tjbaggott

For RhodeIslandQuahog.  That one is actually one I do, so here it is for you. 






[/IMG]


----------



## Maryrn11168

Tjbaggott,



tjbaggott said:


> For RhodeIslandQuahog.  That one is actually one I do, so here it is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I hate to ask this because you have been sooo nice to me already, but I love this!!!  Those are my husband and my favorite drinks!!!

Could you do Bob and Mary   we sailing on the Magic  March 27 to April 3, 2010.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

For PirateParrott






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Maryn:






[/IMG]


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

tjbaggott said:


> For RhodeIslandQuahog.  That one is actually one I do, so here it is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks so much...I love it!


----------



## tjbaggott

kileybeth said:


> I am on here hunting around but haven't seen anything yet.  Does anyone have any graphics from the UP movie? Specifically of the couple?  We really liked that film and it is soooo romantic!  Like to see something for
> _Mark and Kim_ if anyone finds anything or can point me to it.



I made up these for you, don't know if thats kind of what you were looking for though.  There aren't too many graphics of these two Characters together, lol.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## msnoble

tjbaggott--those UP disigns are awesome!!  would you be so kind as to put a blank of the mickey head (the picnic one) one in your photobucket?


----------



## tjbaggott

msnoble said:


> tjbaggott--those UP disigns are awesome!!  would you be so kind as to put a blank of the mickey head (the picnic one) one in your photobucket?



Thank you!  Here's the blank one.






[/IMG]


----------



## kileybeth

tjbaggott said:


> I made up these for you, don't know if thats kind of what you were looking for though.  There aren't too many graphics of these two Characters together, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




These are completely AWESOME!  Exactly what I was looking for!!!!  You rock!!!  Thank you so very very much!!


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You were so great to do the car license plate with 51 years for our friends Don & Lindy, could you possibly do one for my husband and I.  We will be on the Disney Dream on maiden voyage in January 2011.  Ours will also be 51 years and our names are Ira and Peg.  No need for Happy Anniversary as our 51st anniversary is actually this coming May.  Would you have any designs for a 51st anniversary shirt for while we are at WDW in April.  We will be at each of the parks celebrating, so anything you come up with would be great !!
> 
> Thank you ever so much,
> 
> Peg


 I will try to think of something but lately i have been banging my head for lack of any ideas. Hit a creative slump!


----------



## reenie1

Jordak - Could I please have one more? These are all so great - I love them.  I would love one with Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach with a little Mickey and Minnie. Both Mickey and Minnie holding Mickey bars, no ipods, Minnie with a smoothie and Mickey with a Corona. Names: The McGourty Family, Sean, Laurie, Julia, and Matthew

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jestracker

Will you make us the #2977 with Joan and David (names) at the bottom; Magic, 2010; 20 years on the license plate? 
Thanks so very much
Joanie


----------



## jestracker

Jordak, will you please make another design for me?  It is #2898, bottle with note, walk hand in hand in the sand?  David and Joan on it.  Thanks.  Your new designs are so wonderful, I'm like everyone else who sees them.  We want them all!!!!

You are so talented, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## jordak

reenie1 said:


> Jordak - Could I please have one more? These are all so great - I love them.  I would love one with Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach with a little Mickey and Minnie. Both Mickey and Minnie holding Mickey bars, no ipods, Minnie with a smoothie and Mickey with a Corona. Names: The McGourty Family, Sean, Laurie, Julia, and Matthew
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jordak

jestracker said:


> Jordak, will you please make another design for me?  It is #2898, bottle with note, walk hand in hand in the sand?  David and Joan on it.  Thanks.  Your new designs are so wonderful, I'm like everyone else who sees them.  We want them all!!!!
> 
> You are so talented, so thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the nice compliment.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Thanks for the car with the 51 years for our Disney Dream cruise next January.  If you can come up with something for our time in the parks in April, that would be great, but will understand if you can't.  We will be leaving home the end of March, so I just need a couple of days to get the shirts made.

Thanks for all you have done,

Peg & Ira


----------



## Tea

Hi
Thanks for the update!!! Pink tink would be great!!
Thanks
Tara
PS what is other thread?? Im still a novice at dis..


----------



## my3sonstx

If you don't mind, could  please get the minnie and mickey in the lawn chairs with the kids playing (3 boys).  Thank you 

Jeff and Kim
boys Cooper, Jackson, Brady     Dream 2011


----------



## milliepie

Tea said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the update!!! Pink tink would be great!!
> Thanks
> Tara
> PS what is other thread?? Im still a novice at dis..



Pink it is then.  The other thread is my DISign thread over on the creative boards, you had sent me a PM and requested over there too so that's what I meant by "other" thread.     I'll work on these tonight.


----------



## tjbaggott

For PegIra, I saw your request to jordak, and knew I had this graphic.  Perhaps this would work for you?






[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

my3sonstx said:


> If you don't mind, could  please get the minnie and mickey in the lawn chairs with the kids playing (3 boys).  Thank you
> 
> Jeff and Kim
> boys Cooper, Jackson, Brady     Dream 2011


here you go.


----------



## PegIra

tj,

Thanks so much, that was very nice of you.  I really like it.  In fact, friends of our will be celebrating their 51st anniversary on this coming Sunday the 7th, so I am going to make them shirts also.  

Thanks again,

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> tj,
> 
> Thanks so much, that was very nice of you.  I really like it.  In fact, friends of our will be celebrating their 51st anniversary on this coming Sunday the 7th, so I am going to make them shirts also.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Peg


Thanks tj. I had no clue what to do. Started one, but it wasn't really working for me so glad you came up with one.


----------



## PegIra

You all are so nice, it makes us all feel good.

Thanks again,

Peg


----------



## my3sonstx

Thank you so much


----------



## MiknMinMouse

jordak said:


> I will try to think of something but lately i have been banging my head for lack of any ideas. Hit a creative slump!
> 
> Jordak, I wish I was as creative as you when I hit a slump.  I can't even be creative without one LOL.  Thanks to all of you wonderful Disigners for those of us who need all the help we can get!


----------



## cwby22

tjbaggott,  could you do the Disney Wonder itinerary graphic for me with dates April 18-22 2010

Port Canaveral
Nassau
Castaway Cay 
At Sea
Port Canaveral

Thanks so much


----------



## ariel1025

Could I please get this design:

2nd Anniversary
Shannon & Candido
Disney Wonder
May 2010







Also, could I please get the porthole license plate - the one with Minnie & Mickey looking through

Shanz & Candi

with New Mexico on it

You're designs are absolutely incredible!!!

Thank you so very much


----------



## jordak

ariel1025 said:


> Could I please get this design:
> 
> 2nd Anniversary
> Shannon & Candido
> Disney Wonder
> May 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, could I please get the porthole license plate - the one with Minnie & Mickey looking through
> 
> Shanz & Candi
> 
> with New Mexico on it
> 
> You're designs are absolutely incredible!!!
> 
> Thank you so very much


You're welcome and thank you! Have a great trip.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

I am still busy making magnets for our friends when they go on their Wonder Cruise.  Could you make the Mickey and Minnie sitting on the beach with Mickey Bars in their hands.  It can say Don and Lindy, it doesn't get any better than this. If you don't mind, they are going with Lindy's niece and her husband, so Patti and Don on the other one would be great

Thanks again,

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I am still busy making magnets for our friends when they go on their Wonder Cruise.  Could you make the Mickey and Minnie sitting on the beach with Mickey Bars in their hands.  It can say Don and Lindy, it doesn't get any better than this. If you don't mind, they are going with Lindy's niece and her husband, so Patti and Don on the other one would be great
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Peg


happy to!


----------



## PegIra

I really do appreciate all you have done for me.  I am trying to surprise our friends and this will really make it special.  

I will ask for some for Ira and I later on.  We are going on the Dreams maiden voyage next January and are really excited.  

Thanks again,

Peg


----------



## Evad

jordak

Love the work you do!!! Could we get this done with Dave & Sue on it.

As well as this one but with Disney Magic and Milton On. Canada


Also if it's not any trouble this one as 
well with 25th Anniversary, Dave and Sue, Disney Magic, October 2010


Thanks so much!!


----------



## mm4mm

Hi,

Could I get the Mickey and Minnie Anniversary.

Magic 2010, 19th Anniversary

Melisa & Mike.  

Thanks.


----------



## Kaizen

tjbaggott - How did you make the personalized Mickey scroll.  I would love to do one for my daughter.  Thanks for the info!  My daughter will celebrating her 10th birthday on the Wonder July 11-15.


----------



## jordak

Evad said:


> jordak
> 
> Love the work you do!!! Could we get this done with Dave & Sue on it.
> 
> As well as this one but with Disney Magic and Milton On. Canada
> 
> 
> Also if it's not any trouble this one as
> well with 25th Anniversary, Dave and Sue, Disney Magic, October 2010
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!


You're welcome


----------



## jordak

mm4mm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get the Mickey and Minnie Anniversary.
> 
> Magic 2010, 19th Anniversary
> 
> Melisa & Mike.
> 
> Thanks.


you're welcome


----------



## mm4mm

Thanks.  We love it.


----------



## Evad

Wow great work jordak!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## dunbarfamily

Hello!  

Thank you for all the work you do for everyone here!  You guys are amazing and very generous with your time and talent!

If you have time, could you please do the Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs (no ipods) with smoothies and four children playing?  We have two girls (5 and 7mths) and two boys (8 and 3)?  The Dunbar Family  Jeff, Brandy, Keltin, Mackenzie, William and Rachael

And another with Mickey and Minnie on the beach chairs (no ipods) with Cruising with the kids and grandkids and Grandma and Papa in the sand?

Also, can we get four license plates?  One with Keltin and a pirate Mickey or Goofy if ou have it (Jan in the corner if possible, Michigan as the state), one with Mackenzie and princess Tiana (Jan in the corner, Michigan as the state), one with William and a pirate Mickey (April in corner, Michigan as state) and one with Rachael and a Minnie (July in corner, and Michigan as state)

Thank you so very much!  God bless you!


----------



## jordak

dunbarfamily said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for all the work you do for everyone here!  You guys are amazing and very generous with your time and talent!
> 
> If you have time, could you please do the Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs (no ipods) with smoothies and four children playing?  We have two girls (5 and 7mths) and two boys (8 and 3)?  The Dunbar Family  Jeff, Brandy, Keltin, Mackenzie, William and Rachael
> 
> And another with Mickey and Minnie on the beach chairs (no ipods) with Cruising with the kids and grandkids and Grandma and Papa in the sand?
> 
> Also, can we get four license plates?  One with Keltin and a pirate Mickey or Goofy if ou have it (Jan in the corner if possible, Michigan as the state), one with Mackenzie and princess Tiana (Jan in the corner, Michigan as the state), one with William and a pirate Mickey (April in corner, Michigan as state) and one with Rachael and a Minnie (July in corner, and Michigan as state)
> 
> Thank you so very much!  God bless you!


Here you go.


----------



## james'mommy

I am craft challenged. I'm looking for ideas to decorate the door. Any suggestions?


----------



## PegIra

Here is how our door was decorated with the magnets for our 50th anniversary cruise on the Magic last May






Peg


----------



## tjbaggott

Kaizen said:


> tjbaggott - How did you make the personalized Mickey scroll.  I would love to do one for my daughter.  Thanks for the info!  My daughter will celebrating her 10th birthday on the Wonder July 11-15.




Is that the one with the ship in the background?  I can personalize it for you, or I can give you the blank for you to do yourself.


----------



## tjbaggott

cwby22 said:


> tjbaggott,  could you do the Disney Wonder itinerary graphic for me with dates April 18-22 2010
> 
> Port Canaveral
> Nassau
> Castaway Cay
> At Sea
> Port Canaveral
> 
> Thanks so much



Did you want the Family Name at the top of the Itinerary?


----------



## Stacy B

Can someone help me out? Looking for the one with the chairs on the deck. Want to put the names Pete, Nicholas, Stacy, Grandpa & Omi.

Also looking for the ears for over the stateroom door with the birthday hat or something special like that for my son Nicholas. We are celebrating his 8th Birthday on our cruise on Feb 13.

Thanks!


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Hi Jordak-
Could I please get this one with Judy & Ray, 15 years, 2010 for the Magic

Thanks again


----------



## james'mommy

Can someone make me DCL CM nametags for:
James
Shannan
Jonathan

I'm also looking for anything that would include our last name: Rausch.

Thanks.


----------



## cwby22

tjbaggott said:


> Did you want the Family Name at the top of the Itinerary?



Hi tjbaggott,  no thanks on the family name, but if you can two of them, could you put  - Justin's Birthday Cruise - on the second one?   Thank You so much.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Jordak,

I think you're the one who does the Buzz license plate - do you mind doing one for Sammy?  Adding it to my collection for October ).  I so wish I was half as talented as ya'll are.


----------



## pesto78749

I LOVE the porthole with mickey and mini. Could you please make me just the porthole with no plate? I have the Areil in a porthole with a fish face and that makes me laugh everytime I see it. Thank you so much!! Does anyone else know of any links to characters in portholes? I tried a search with no luck.
Thanks Again,
Ann, DH and 2 boys!


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Hi Jordak-
> Could I please get this one with Judy & Ray, 15 years, 2010 for the Magic
> 
> Thanks again


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I think you're the one who does the Buzz license plate - do you mind doing one for Sammy?  Adding it to my collection for October ).  I so wish I was half as talented as ya'll are.


sure,no problem


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## pesto78749

GoofyTraci said:


> Oh I didnt know that.... But thank you for the ones that you did for me.


 I was wondering if I could get these with just the porthole? I really love the Stich, Mickey and Mini, Mickey with Pluto, and Donald looking thru the porthole! Would it be possible to do Buzz Lightyear, Mr Potato Head and Belle? Thank you so much!
Ann, Dh and 2 boys!


----------



## jordak

pesto78749 said:


> I LOVE the porthole with mickey and mini. Could you please make me just the porthole with no plate? I have the Areil in a porthole with a fish face and that makes me laugh everytime I see it. Thank you so much!! Does anyone else know of any links to characters in portholes? I tried a search with no luck.
> Thanks Again,
> Ann, DH and 2 boys!


here you go. not sure of any links. I had to make mine.


----------



## skyman8963

does anyone know where I can get the disney nametag magnets. Would like to have one for eash of us


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacy B said:


> Can someone help me out? Looking for the one with the chairs on the deck. Want to put the names Pete, Nicholas, Stacy, Grandpa & Omi.
> 
> Also looking for the ears for over the stateroom door with the birthday hat or something special like that for my son Nicholas. We are celebrating his 8th Birthday on our cruise on Feb 13.
> 
> Thanks!



Is this the one you wanted?  Is so, I can add the ship name and cruise dates if you would like.  If this isn't the one, Milliepie has a really nice one with the charis on deck overlooking Castaway Cay, you could ask her for that. 
As for the hats for the stateroom door, there is another thread with those hats on it.  Here's the link to that one:  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891

Don't copy the thumbnail photos there though, scroll down and use the links to the hats you want, get them full size then save.  






[/IMG]


----------



## HillSil

You are all so talented.  I can come up with the idea, but can't execute it.  
Has anyone come up with a Disney/Olympic design?  We're sailing on the Magic 2/20 - during the last week of the games and I'd love to commemorate the occasion.    
Thanks,
Hillary, in not snowy NH (Bode Miller country)[/SIZE]


----------



## tjbaggott

skyman8963 said:


> does anyone know where I can get the disney nametag magnets. Would like to have one for eash of us



Tom can do them up for you, here's the link to his thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740


----------



## jordak




----------



## tjbaggott

HillSil said:


> You are all so talented.  I can come up with the idea, but can't execute it.
> Has anyone come up with a Disney/Olympic design?  We're sailing on the Magic 2/20 - during the last week of the games and I'd love to commemorate the occasion.
> Thanks,
> Hillary, in not snowy NH (Bode Miller country)[/SIZE]



Something like this?






[/IMG]


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Can you point me in the right direction to find some good wallpaper or whatever I need to make the name fills.  I do think need bigger pictures, just not sure how to do it.

Peg


----------



## jestracker

Thank you so very much for the pictures/magnets.  As I said before you are sooo talented/gifted.  thanks again.


----------



## HillSil

tjbaggott said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Not at all what I had in my frozen brain.  I LOVE IT!!!!  
Thank you.  

-Hillary, in windy, frozen NH


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction to find some good wallpaper or whatever I need to make the name fills.  I do think need bigger pictures, just not sure how to do it.
> 
> Peg


Fanpop.com is really good place. Always better to go large as you can. Easier to downsize than enlarge and not lose quality.


----------



## ~Piglet~

jordak said:


>



Wow! Jordak is this a new design? it's great  Please could you make one for us with Mansell Family, Disney Wonder May 16th 2010?

Also if you have time a Buzz and Woody plate for Georgie.  DD3 has discovered toy story over the last few weeks  I know we are not in the US but could you write Wirral, UK where the state would be?

You (and the others) do a brilliant job, I love catching up with this thread


----------



## PegIra

Thanks Jordak, I will check out fanpop


----------



## su_kraft

Jordak,

This is awesome!  If you have a moment, can you do one for the Kraft family, Disney Magic, September 18th, 2010

Thanks so much!



jordak said:


>


----------



## jordak

~Piglet~ said:


> Wow! Jordak is this a new design? it's great  Please could you make one for us with Mansell Family, Disney Wonder May 16th 2010?
> 
> Also if you have time a Buzz and Woody plate for Georgie.  DD3 has discovered toy story over the last few weeks  I know we are not in the US but could you write Wirral, UK where the state would be?
> 
> You (and the others) do a brilliant job, I love catching up with this thread


Yeah, just made it early this morning. Struggling with making something new so decided to make something out of our pictures from our cruise. Glad you like it.


----------



## jordak

su_kraft said:


> Jordak,
> 
> This is awesome!  If you have a moment, can you do one for the Kraft family, Disney Magic, September 18th, 2010
> 
> Thanks so much!



Sure, happy to.


----------



## off_to_neverland

Could I please get this one  with "Dan and Janice" March 6-13? 
We will be on the Magic
 Thanks!


----------



## su_kraft

jordak said:


> Sure, happy to.


 
Thanks so much!!!  You do incredible work!!

Sue


----------



## off_to_neverland

And another request (from the daughter) for Jordak:

Can I get four License Plates (Close up Ariel, Mulan, Purple Jasmine and Blueish TinkerBell) with the name Elizabeth.

March, Magic from Florida.

Cant pick just one! Hope that's okay to ask for so many. Thanks


----------



## jordak

off_to_neverland said:


> And another request (from the daughter) for Jordak:
> 
> Can I get four License Plates (Close up Ariel, Mulan, Purple Jasmine and Blueish TinkerBell) with the name Elizabeth.
> 
> March, Magic from Florida.
> 
> Cant pick just one! Hope that's okay to ask for so many. Thanks


no problem. Will work on them after super bowl.


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> here you go. Unable to put hats on them because of lack of time. sorry



I just realized that I forgot to request one for our door!Would you please make one of the Wonder plates for the Vance Family from California? Thank you!


----------



## CyndiandChris

These are terrific! If it's not too much trouble, could you make these for me?

Nurse Minnie with Ryan, April and South Carolina
Bruce with Haydn, April and South Carolina

And The Shulls, April, South Carolina, 2010 like this one?

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...xed plates/?action=view&current=Gindharts.jpg

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## pesto78749

How speedy!
Thanks soooo much. The porthole just says "cruisin"!
Ann, dh, and two boys!


----------



## GoHerd1028

*Jordak

I am not sure what to ask for...but if you could use your talents and come up with something.  We are going to be on the March 6 Western Carribean 7 day cruise on the Magic.  I would like to have something that I can print out and make a magnet of to stick on other Dismembers doors from us  (The Wileys) or (Steve, Shari, Ethan, and Lauren Wiley)and maybe even spread some magic to non Disboard members also.  Whatever you can come up with will be fine... I will leave the design up to you.

Thanks

Steve*


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Just wondering if anyone has a graphic of someone like Eeyore or maybe even stitch in a cap and gown, I am graduating college this may and plan to use out June cruise to celebrate lol thanks!!!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

TJBaggott when you get a chance can you print "cruising with Mickey" for me with the names Kali,Quinten,Justin,Braxton and Gaven.


http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/stacyb.jpg

Thank You, Phyllis


----------



## tjbaggott

mickeys girl 52 said:


> TJBaggott when you get a chance can you print "cruising with Mickey" for me with the names Kali,Quinten,Justin,Braxton and Gaven.
> 
> 
> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/stacyb.jpg
> 
> Thank You, Phyllis



Sure thing.  Is that 1 girl and 4 boys or are all 5 boys?  I'm sure the boys wouldn't want to be on a pink minnie chair.  If they are all boys, I can change the pink minnie chair to one of the other ones.


----------



## james'mommy

jordak said:


> Yeah, just made it early this morning. Struggling with making something new so decided to make something out of our pictures from our cruise. Glad you like it.



Is there anyway I can get liscense plates like these but with Phineas and Ferb for James, Lilo and Stitch for Shannan and Grumpy for Jon. Also North Carolina. TIA.


----------



## jordak

off_to_neverland said:


> And another request (from the daughter) for Jordak:
> 
> Can I get four License Plates (Close up Ariel, Mulan, Purple Jasmine and Blueish TinkerBell) with the name Elizabeth.
> 
> March, Magic from Florida.
> 
> Cant pick just one! Hope that's okay to ask for so many. Thanks


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> I just realized that I forgot to request one for our door!Would you please make one of the Wonder plates for the Vance Family from California? Thank you!


sure


----------



## mickeys girl 52

tjbaggott said:


> Sure thing.  Is that 1 girl and 4 boys or are all 5 boys?  I'm sure the boys wouldn't want to be on a pink minnie chair.  If they are all boys, I can change the pink minnie chair to one of the other ones.



Yes Kali is the only girl in this group of cousins,  Thanks


----------



## jordak

CyndiandChris said:


> These are terrific! If it's not too much trouble, could you make these for me?
> 
> Nurse Minnie with Ryan, April and South Carolina
> Bruce with Haydn, April and South Carolina
> 
> And The Shulls, April, South Carolina, 2010 like this one?
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...xed plates/?action=view&current=Gindharts.jpg
> 
> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

james'mommy said:


> Is there anyway I can get liscense plates like these but with Phineas and Ferb for James, Lilo and Stitch for Shannan and Grumpy for Jon. Also North Carolina. TIA.


----------



## jordak

GoHerd1028 said:


> *Jordak
> 
> I am not sure what to ask for...but if you could use your talents and come up with something.  We are going to be on the March 6 Western Carribean 7 day cruise on the Magic.  I would like to have something that I can print out and make a magnet of to stick on other Dismembers doors from us  (The Wileys) or (Steve, Shari, Ethan, and Lauren Wiley)and maybe even spread some magic to non Disboard members also.  Whatever you can come up with will be fine... I will leave the design up to you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve*


I may have something for you. Need to rework it and then i will PM it to you.


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> sure



Thank you! My DH just saw this and wanted to know if we could get the same thing with "Liza and Fred". All of a sudden he has an opinion!

Thank you,
Liza


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> Thank you! My DH just saw this and wanted to know if we could get the same thing with "Liza and Fred". All of a sudden he has an opinion!
> 
> Thank you,
> Liza


haha, Sure, no problem


----------



## james'mommy

jordak said:


>



Those are fantastic. Could you actually change the month to Sept. I forgot to add that detail. Thanks.


----------



## james'mommy

lizavance said:


> Thank you! My DH just saw this and wanted to know if we could get the same thing with "Liza and Fred". All of a sudden he has an opinion!
> 
> Thank you,
> Liza



Could I get one of these for the Rausch Family from North Carolina? You guys rock.


----------



## vacationmom2

Hello tjbaggott are you the person who designed this letter? The one with the Disney Cruise ship in the background and Mickey in front holding the invitational letter. If so I am interested in getting a couple of them for my children.


----------



## tjbaggott

vacationmom2 said:


> Hello tjbaggott are you the person who designed this letter? The one with the Disney Cruise ship in the background and Mickey in front holding the invitational letter. If so I am interested in getting a couple of them for my children.



Sure am.  Just let me know names and dates and what ship!


----------



## jordak

james'mommy said:


> Those are fantastic. Could you actually change the month to Sept. I forgot to add that detail. Thanks.


sure, sorry about that


----------



## jordak

james'mommy said:


> Could I get one of these for the Rausch Family from North Carolina? You guys rock.


here you go


----------



## off_to_neverland

jordak said:


>



Thanks!!


----------



## disneymomoffour

Can anyone help me with a design for a tshirt? I am having a birthday party (disney world themed) for my 9 year old and want to make some shirts for all the kids. It would be great to have Mickey on it. Thanks!!!


----------



## tigerfansga

This stuff is awsome. Can you do the following for me?

General information - 
First Cruise
Disney Wonder
Depart 2/14/2010
Stateroom 8012
Curole Family
State of Residence Georgia


Pirates in Fog License Plate - CLAYTON
Nemo with Shark Bite - JAC (this is the correct spelling - no K)
Tinker Bell Life preserver - Black and White Dress - Benna
Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs drinking cokes and reading books - little mickey and minnie playing with ball, teen age mickey to the side listening to ipod
Journal - Mark, Elisa, Clayton, Benna, JAC (all upper case for JAC) - To do list - Relax, Ice Cream, Read

Thanks so much,

Mark


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> haha, Sure, no problem



Thank you! I promised to consult him first in the future... yeah, right!


----------



## lizavance

Please may I get "It just doesn't get any better than this" with iphones instead of ipod, Minnie with Margarita and Mickey with Guinness. We don't need names.

Thank you,
Liza


----------



## jordak

tigerfansga said:


> This stuff is awsome. Can you do the following for me?
> 
> General information -
> First Cruise
> Disney Wonder
> Depart 2/14/2010
> Stateroom 8012
> Curole Family
> State of Residence Georgia
> 
> 
> Pirates in Fog License Plate - CLAYTON
> Nemo with Shark Bite - JAC (this is the correct spelling - no K)
> Tinker Bell Life preserver - Black and White Dress - Benna
> Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs drinking cokes and reading books - little mickey and minnie playing with ball, teen age mickey to the side listening to ipod
> Journal - Mark, Elisa, Clayton, Benna, JAC (all upper case for JAC) - To do list - Relax, Ice Cream, Read
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Mark


Here you go. I can give you the mickey teenager, but i just don't have time to rework  it so they are reading.


----------



## jordak

disneymomoffour said:


> Can anyone help me with a design for a tshirt? I am having a birthday party (disney world themed) for my 9 year old and want to make some shirts for all the kids. It would be great to have Mickey on it. Thanks!!!


Any wording you would want on that?


----------



## tigerfansga

These are perFect. Did you do the Tink life preserver?


----------



## jordak

tigerfansga said:


> These are perFect. Did you do the Tink life preserver?


No, that one isn't my design. I think Milliepie does that one.


----------



## tigerfansga

Thanks, I figured it was something like that. Like I said before this is awsome. You guys are great!


----------



## tigerfansga

Milliepie,

My DD loves the Tink preserver with the Black and White dress (like 1546). Can you do one for Benna? We will be on the Wonder.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Magic Carpet

Jordak,

Could you please make Jedi Mickey Plate with:
Mike
Florida
FEB

An Eeyore license plate with:
Liz
Florida
FEB

A Cars license plate with:
Lucas
Maryland
FEB

A Pink Minnie license plate with: 
Juliet
Maryland
FEB

One with Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach with a little Mickey with a beach ball and baby Minnie (if possible) playing in the sand.
Names: The Adrian Family, Steve, Jamie, Lucas, and Juliet.

And one last one with Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach.  Mickey with a Beer and Liz with a strawberry daiquiri.
Names: The Do Family, Mike and Liz

I know it's a lot but I would really appreciate it.  Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## awtigger

I love your graphics.  I was wondering if I could request a few for our first cruise, which is May 2, 2010 on the Wonder.  I would like the Journal Page and the Calander Bulletin.  And if I could get the following license plates: Pluto:
Kaelah
Goofy:
Kaelah
Tigger:
Amanda
Jack Sparrow:
Amanda

I would greatly appreciate as well as my DD.

Thx, Amanda


----------



## tjbaggott

lizavance said:


> Please may I get "It just doesn't get any better than this" with iphones instead of ipod, Minnie with Margarita and Mickey with Guinness. We don't need names.
> 
> Thank you,
> Liza



If you wanted the cruise logo, ship name or year on it, just let me know.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

off_to_neverland said:


> Could I please get this one  with "Dan and Janice" March 6-13?
> We will be on the Magic
> Thanks!








[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

Magic Carpet said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could you please make Jedi Mickey Plate with:
> Mike
> Florida
> FEB
> 
> An Eeyore license plate with:
> Liz
> Florida
> FEB
> 
> A Cars license plate with:
> Lucas
> Maryland
> FEB
> 
> A Pink Minnie license plate with:
> Juliet
> Maryland
> FEB
> 
> One with Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach with a little Mickey with a beach ball and baby Minnie (if possible) playing in the sand.
> Names: The Adrian Family, Steve, Jamie, Lucas, and Juliet.
> 
> And one last one with Mickey and Minnie in chairs on the beach.  Mickey with a Beer and Liz with a strawberry daiquiri.
> Names: The Do Family, Mike and Liz
> 
> I know it's a lot but I would really appreciate it.  Thank you so much in advance!!!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

awtigger said:


> I love your graphics.  I was wondering if I could request a few for our first cruise, which is May 2, 2010 on the Wonder.  I would like the Journal Page and the Calander Bulletin.  And if I could get the following license plates: Pluto:
> Kaelah
> Goofy:
> Kaelah
> Tigger:
> Amanda
> Jack Sparrow:
> Amanda
> 
> I would greatly appreciate as well as my DD.
> 
> Thx, Amanda


here you go


----------



## Disneynutbsv

jordak said:


>



Could I get the first one (the one with Bruce) with the name:  Larry

Could I get the second one (pirates) with the name:  Brenda

And could I get the third one saying "The Vance Family" in the sand and only the two kids playing ball on the right (take the Mickey out that has the iphone/ipod thingy) but with the saying, "It doesn't get much better than this!"

Please???  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jordak

Disneynutbsv said:


> Could I get the first one (the one with Bruce) with the name:  Larry
> 
> Could I get the second one (pirates) with the name:  Brenda
> 
> And could I get the third one saying "The Vance Family" in the sand and only the two kids playing ball on the right (take the Mickey out that has the iphone/ipod thingy) but with the saying, "It doesn't get much better than this!"
> 
> Please???  Thanks so much!!!


sure, np


----------



## Disneynutbsv

jordak said:


> sure, np


Thanks!  You are awesome!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tigerfansga said:


> This stuff is awsome. Can you do the following for me?
> 
> General information -
> First Cruise
> Disney Wonder
> Depart 2/14/2010
> Stateroom 8012
> Curole Family
> State of Residence Georgia
> 
> 
> Pirates in Fog License Plate - CLAYTON
> Nemo with Shark Bite - JAC (this is the correct spelling - no K)
> Tinker Bell Life preserver - Black and White Dress - *Benna*Mickey and Minnie on beach chairs drinking cokes and reading books - little mickey and minnie playing with ball, teen age mickey to the side listening to ipod
> Journal - Mark, Elisa, Clayton, Benna, JAC (all upper case for JAC) - To do list - Relax, Ice Cream, Read
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Mark



WOW!   My SIL is named Bennah.  In her 40s and I've known her since HS.  No other Bennahs I have ever heard of!  Slightly different spelling but so close.  
Can't wait to tell her!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak, 
Can I please get another lis. plate with April and Ethan with the LGM (little green man) from Toy Story? My DS is obsessed with him all of the sudden.  
Thanks  

TJ can I also get one of you cool wonder itinerary graphics, please? We are booked on the April 25th-29th 2010 4 day Bahamas cruise. the name is Doornbos. Thanks so much! 

I'm going to love how my scrapbook turns out because of all the wonderful graphics on here! Thanks guys!


----------



## off_to_neverland

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



thanks!!


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak,
> Can I please get another lis. plate with April and Ethan with the LGM (little green man) from Toy Story? My DS is obsessed with him all of the sudden.
> Thanks
> 
> TJ can I also get one of you cool wonder itinerary graphics, please? We are booked on the April 25th-29th 2010 4 day Bahamas cruise. the name is Doornbos. Thanks so much!
> 
> I'm going to love how my scrapbook turns out because of all the wonderful graphics on here! Thanks guys!


----------



## lizavance

tjbaggott said:


> If you wanted the cruise logo, ship name or year on it, just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you!!!! It's perfect!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Hello!

Can I get a few license plates PLEASE?

Disney Wonder--Mickey and Minnie-- Indiana --(like the one on post 3058) -- Jared and X-tina
Disney Wonder--Donald--Indiana--Brad
Disney Wonder--Stitch--Indiana-Brett
Disney Wonder--Goofy--Indian--Nolan
also
Donald --Indiana-- Brad
Stitch--Indiana--Brett
Crush --Indiana--Nolan
Tink--Indiana--Christina
Lion King-- Indiana--Jared
All March (2010)


Also, I can't find the design but it's the one with Stitch on the beach with the ship in the distance....can I get that one with Nolan in the sand and the dats of March 21-35, 2010 also in the sand? Do you have that design with a different character? If not, that's ok. Nolan's brother doesnt want him to have the same as him 


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Some are for the door and some will be on t-shirts!


----------



## lizavance

I thought your design was perfect, then I showed your wonderful design that you just made to my hubby and he has an idea (big surprise!).  He asked if you could please make Mickey and Minnie hold hands, give them ear buds for the Iphones, put Disney Wonder May 9-13, 2010 in the border and put Liza & Fred in the sand. If this is too much editing, please feel free to say so.

Clearly I have to stop showing him designs or teach him to use PSE8.

Thank you for making our trip extra special.
Liza


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

[/IMG]



Can I please get this one? same places...Wonder-- First Cruise-- March 21-25th, 2010

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

and finally this one....Wonder March 2010

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jordak

Forgot who i made this for, but just noticed a typo. Here is the fixed version


----------



## jordak

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can I get a few license plates PLEASE?
> 
> Disney Wonder--Mickey and Minnie-- Indiana --(like the one on post 3058) -- Jared and X-tina
> Disney Wonder--Donald--Indiana--Brad
> Disney Wonder--Stitch--Indiana-Brett
> Disney Wonder--Goofy--Indian--Nolan
> also
> Donald --Indiana-- Brad
> Stitch--Indiana--Brett
> Crush --Indiana--Nolan
> Tink--Indiana--Christina
> Lion King-- Indiana--Jared
> All March (2010)
> 
> 
> Also, I can't find the design but it's the one with Stitch on the beach with the ship in the distance....can I get that one with Nolan in the sand and the dats of March 21-35, 2010 also in the sand? Do you have that design with a different character? If not, that's ok. Nolan's brother doesnt want him to have the same as him
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Some are for the door and some will be on t-shirts!


here you go


----------



## jordak

mommyofthreeboys said:


> and finally this one....Wonder March 2010
> 
> Thanks!!!!


ah, forgot all about this one.


----------



## tjbaggott

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can I get a few license plates PLEASE?
> 
> Disney Wonder--Mickey and Minnie-- Indiana --(like the one on post 3058) -- Jared and X-tina
> Disney Wonder--Donald--Indiana--Brad
> Disney Wonder--Stitch--Indiana-Brett
> Disney Wonder--Goofy--Indian--Nolan
> also
> Donald --Indiana-- Brad
> Stitch--Indiana--Brett
> Crush --Indiana--Nolan
> Tink--Indiana--Christina
> Lion King-- Indiana--Jared
> All March (2010)
> 
> 
> Also, I can't find the design but it's the one with Stitch on the beach with the ship in the distance....can I get that one with Nolan in the sand and the dats of March 21-35, 2010 also in the sand? Do you have that design with a different character? If not, that's ok. Nolan's brother doesnt want him to have the same as him
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Some are for the door and some will be on t-shirts!




I have one with Stitch on the beach and the ship in the background.  I think it's the one you are wanting.  What Character would Nolan's brother like? I can make a different one for him.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

tjbaggott said:


> I have one with Stitch on the beach and the ship in the background.  I think it's the one you are wanting.  What Character would Nolan's brother like? I can make a different one for him.



Yep. He likes Crush alot or anything with finding Nemo-- that might go with the theme. But he also like Goofy, Wall-E, Cars...he's easy to please 


Thank you again for all my designs!!!! I can't wait to use them! 36 more days!!!


----------



## milliepie

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can I get a few license plates PLEASE?
> 
> Disney Wonder--Mickey and Minnie-- Indiana --(like the one on post 3058) -- Jared and X-tina
> Disney Wonder--Donald--Indiana--Brad
> Disney Wonder--Stitch--Indiana-Brett
> Disney Wonder--Goofy--Indian--Nolan
> also
> Donald --Indiana-- Brad
> Stitch--Indiana--Brett
> Crush --Indiana--Nolan
> Tink--Indiana--Christina
> Lion King-- Indiana--Jared
> All March (2010)
> 
> 
> Also, I can't find the design but it's the one with Stitch on the beach with the ship in the distance....can I get that one with Nolan in the sand and the dats of March 21-35, 2010 also in the sand? Do you have that design with a different character? If not, that's ok. Nolan's brother doesnt want him to have the same as him
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Some are for the door and some will be on t-shirts!



Not sure if this is the one you saw, but this is what I have.  
I made a blank beach, so I can add any character you need.  I also have other beaches with multiple characters if you need.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Disneyluvrs4:






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For mommyofthreeboys:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

Milliepie, you and I are on the same wave length!  I added a different variation with the chip and Dale plane in the sky.

Mommyofthreeboys, take your pick, I think was originally millie's disign, and her work is Fabulous!  Didn't know the name of Nolan's brother, but I took a guess from your request to Jordak.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

jordak said:


> sure,no problem
> 
> Sammy said "Cool I like it - thanks "


----------



## Brer-Rabbit

Any Chance you could make these license plates for me?

Disney Magic--Mickey --Michael -- Georgia
Disney Magic--Jessica? (or Pluto if you cant do J) -- Georgia
Disney Magic--Minnie -- Mary -- Tennesee
Disney Magic--Mickey -- Bob -- Tennesee

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!! -- GREAT GRAPHICS!


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> For mommyofthreeboys:
> 
> Milliepie, you and I are on the same wave length!  I added a different variation with the chip and Dale plane in the sky.
> 
> Mommyofthreeboys, take your pick, I think was originally millie's disign, and her work is Fabulous!  Didn't know the name of Nolan's brother, but I took a guess from your request to Jordak.



HaHa, I didn't even see you had responded.  I just kind of skim through the posts lately since I don't have many requests on here anymore and I'm sure I miss alot since it moves so fast.  Most find me on my other thread or pm me so I've been pretty busy over there.


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> HaHa, I didn't even see you had responded.  I just kind of skim through the posts lately since I don't have many requests on here anymore and I'm sure I miss alot since it moves so fast.  Most find me on my other thread or pm me so I've been pretty busy over there.




I figured that!  Glad you are still disigning though!  I'm hoping to get a Disney program like you have, the next time we are in the U.S.,   the one that will make mickey head outlines with different objects, patterns ect.... What else can that program do?


----------



## jordak

Brer-Rabbit said:


> Any Chance you could make these license plates for me?
> 
> Disney Magic--Mickey --Michael -- Georgia
> Disney Magic--Jessica? (or Pluto if you cant do J) -- Georgia
> Disney Magic--Minnie -- Mary -- Tennesee
> Disney Magic--Mickey -- Bob -- Tennesee
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!! -- GREAT GRAPHICS!


I was able to make a Jessica, now i just need a name. Thanks


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Thanks so much TJ! I can't wait to use it in my book.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

TJ I just saw the one you did with Stitch on the sand (in post 3101) I loved it! Can I get one with the name Ethan and April 25-29? Do you have a girlish one for my DD5? She likes Ariel. Tink ....I don't know. Her name is Izabella.


----------



## tjbaggott

disneyluvrs4 said:


> TJ I just saw the one you did with Stitch on the sand (in post 3101) I loved it! Can I get one with the name Ethan and April 25-29? Do you have a girlish one for my DD5? She likes Ariel. Tink ....I don't know. Her name is Izabella.



Definately can, I will work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

jordak said:


> Nice idea.



Hi!  I was wondering if I could get this one saying 
"Junior & Debbie"
"Celebrating 15 Years"
"Disney Wonder Sept 12-16, 2010"

THANKS!!!


----------



## jordak

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if I could get this one saying
> "Junior & Debbie"
> "Celebrating 15 Years"
> "Disney Wonder Sept 12-16, 2010"
> 
> THANKS!!!


you're welcome


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

jordak said:


> You're welcome



Hi!  I love this one!  Can I please get it showing 15 years on the License plate, Wonder 2010 on the street sign, and saying "Junior & Debbie Cruisin along for our 15 year anniversary"

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Does anyone have this in a graphic that I could print for a door magnet?  (This is a copy of a picture that was on ebay and when I try to enlarge it, it gets all blurry)

TIA!!


----------



## jordak

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Hi!  I love this one!  Can I please get it showing 15 years on the License plate, Wonder 2010 on the street sign, and saying "Junior & Debbie Cruisin along for our 15 year anniversary"
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!


you bet


----------



## MiknMinMouse

SIGH this is really an addiction - Okay so Jordak I just saw the absolutely adorable placemat design.  Pretty please ).  Dail Family - Magic and no date.  It's one I'd like to reuse again later ).


----------



## jordak

MiknMinMouse said:


> SIGH this is really an addiction - Okay so Jordak I just saw the absolutely adorable placemat design.  Pretty please ).  Dail Family - Magic and no date.  It's one I'd like to reuse again later ).


Your addiction is a good thing. Keeps me constantly thinking of new designs to keep the addicts happy.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

jordak said:


> Your addiction is a good thing. Keeps me constantly thinking of new designs to keep the addicts happy.
> 
> Love it thanks - and I'm glad you put your name on it - honestly I've felt guilty displaying the magnets on my door that others make without being able to give credit where credit is due.  I  for one, would really love it for ya'll to put your sigs on there somewhere, after all this is like art - I certainly couldn't do it on my own!!!  Many many thanks and I'm sure I will find more in the next 8 months.  Thankfully I have two doors )  Bad thing is I have only one fridge at home and that's where I  like to put them when we get back.  I'll have to start rotating!


----------



## milliepie

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Does anyone have this in a graphic that I could print for a door magnet?  (This is a copy of a picture that was on ebay and when I try to enlarge it, it gets all blurry)
> 
> TIA!!



Ido, I also have this mickey head if you might be interested.     You need to click on the pics to bring you to my 4 shared.  Linger over the pic and a 4 arrow square appears, click on that and it will give you full size.


----------



## msnoble

Hi tjbaggott,
I just had my laptop totally crash, and on it were a ton of graphics that you and others have made for me for my cruise next week 

I've found just about everything I lost by going back through the threads and all the photobucket and forshared accounts.  But you made me this:




with msnoble at the bottom, and I can't find it anywhere.  Would you be willing to re-create it for me?  thanks a million, and so sorry to have to ask you for repeat work.


----------



## lisalisalisa

Jordak

Your designs are amazing.  Please may I have,






No i-phone but can Minnie have a cocktail and Mickey a beer .  Three boys on the beach and 'The Smith family'.


Can I these plates for Zachary with London, England












and these for Joshua & Charlie also with London, England









Many thanks

Lisa


----------



## tjbaggott

msnoble said:


> Hi tjbaggott,
> I just had my laptop totally crash, and on it were a ton of graphics that you and others have made for me for my cruise next week
> 
> I've found just about everything I lost by going back through the threads and all the photobucket and forshared accounts.  But you made me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with msnoble at the bottom, and I can't find it anywhere.  Would you be willing to re-create it for me?  thanks a million, and so sorry to have to ask you for repeat work.



I can absolutely re-do this for you.  I just looked through my files, but I had actually done a clean up myself yesterday.  It's easy enough to do and I've got several others to work on to, so I will definately get this done for you today and will pm it to you. No worries.  Did you get all the others?  Let me know because I can re do any that need to be.


----------



## tjbaggott

lizavance said:


> I thought your design was perfect, then I showed your wonderful design that you just made to my hubby and he has an idea (big surprise!).  He asked if you could please make Mickey and Minnie hold hands, give them ear buds for the Iphones, put Disney Wonder May 9-13, 2010 in the border and put Liza & Fred in the sand. If this is too much editing, please feel free to say so.
> 
> Clearly I have to stop showing him designs or teach him to use PSE8.
> 
> Thank you for making our trip extra special.
> Liza



Here you go.  I couldn't make them holding hands as I don't have those hands graphics.  Jordak does and you could always ask him to put those in, but in this particular graphic, if the hands were added, that would take up the space where the name text is in the sand.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

disneyluvrs4 said:


> TJ I just saw the one you did with Stitch on the sand (in post 3101) I loved it! Can I get one with the name Ethan and April 25-29? Do you have a girlish one for my DD5? She likes Ariel. Tink ....I don't know. Her name is Izabella.








[/IMG]

I didn't have a fantastic graphic of Ariel, but found this one of Tink, I hope it's Ok.





[/IMG]


----------



## Brer-Rabbit

jordak said:


> I was able to make a Jessica, now i just need a name. Thanks



OOPS!

Sorry --- the name for that one is COREY.

THANK YOU!


----------



## tjbaggott

For luckymomoftwo:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> I figured that!  Glad you are still disigning though!  I'm hoping to get a Disney program like you have, the next time we are in the U.S.,   the one that will make mickey head outlines with different objects, patterns ect.... What else can that program do?



Not much else.    It has a good amount of clip art which is useful at times but I rely on my other program for all of my DISigning needs.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I didn't have a fantastic graphic of Ariel, but found this one of Tink, I hope it's Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



It looks great! Thanks!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

jordak, milliepie, and tjbaggot - THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## jordak

Brer-Rabbit said:


> OOPS!
> 
> Sorry --- the name for that one is COREY.
> 
> THANK YOU!


Hope i have the right Jessica.  If not, i am sure it will be used in the future.


----------



## Brer-Rabbit

THANK YOU JORDAK!!!!!!!!  They are AWESOME!


----------



## tjbaggott

For SLCMOM:






[/IMG]


----------



## lizavance

tjbaggott said:


> Here you go.  I couldn't make them holding hands as I don't have those hands graphics.  Jordak does and you could always ask him to put those in, but in this particular graphic, if the hands were added, that would take up the space where the name text is in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you!!!! That is great and the hubby loves it!


----------



## slcmom

tjbaggott said:


> For SLCMOM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Because you ought to have boatloads of great karma coming your way for all the great work you do. Thank you so much. And so fast! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ZoeyvstheDino

tjbaggott said:


> For luckymomoftwo:
> 
> Hi TJ Baggott can I get the Pirate Night w/ Chris Theo & Zoey! Many Thanx


----------



## ZoeyvstheDino

*
Hey There Milliepie I'm just getting started & would love to get started on making my own magnets, and I noticed you had mentioned about some software? Could you help me out and tell me what kind you recommend? I currently have photo shop but do very little with it right now, miknminmouse is my BFF and has encouraging me cause apparently she thinks I'm creative 

THANX BUNCHES!!!!*


----------



## jordak

ZoeyvstheDino said:


> *
> Hey There Milliepie I'm just getting started & would love to get started on making my own magnets, and I noticed you had mentioned about some software? Could you help me out and tell me what kind you recommend? I currently have photo shop but do very little with it right now, miknminmouse is my BFF and has encouraging me cause apparently she thinks I'm creative
> 
> THANX BUNCHES!!!!*


My opinion is to stick with Photoshop. Unlimited what you can do with it but that is coming from a photoshop snob. If you need tips, feel free to ask me.


----------



## RichC17

Outstanding Work!!! Is there a way to get the same set up for my family post or trend #3008. The one with beach theme Me and wife watching my two kids Bryce 6 and Kelsie 4 playing. Our cruise is on 24 April and it is the 11-Might Med. Then the licenses plates.  I like the Joker Mickey with Rich on it with Nov on one side and South Korea. Then one with Teresa with Minnie with Nov and Kansas. For Bruce, if you have a Batman Mickey and April and Germany. Then for Kelsie, Tinker Bell with May and Guam.  The last one would have something to do with the US Air Force. I have been in for 15 years and I can say that we are an Air Force family. 

I look at a lot of peoples designs but your stood out.  And again thanks for your work.

Rich


----------



## jordak

RichC17 said:


> Outstanding Work!!! Is there a way to get the same set up for my family post or trend #3008. The one with beach theme Me and wife watching my two kids Bryce 6 and Kelsie 4 playing. Our cruise is on 24 April and it is the 11-Might Med. Then the licenses plates.  I like the Joker Mickey with Rich on it with Nov on one side and South Korea. Then one with Teresa with Minnie with Nov and Kansas. For Bruce, if you have a Batman Mickey and April and Germany. Then for Kelsie, Tinker Bell with May and Guam.  The last one would have something to do with the US Air Force. I have been in for 15 years and I can say that we are an Air Force family.
> 
> I look at a lot of peoples designs but your stood out.  And again thanks for your work.
> 
> Rich


Thanks! Let me work on a Batman and soon as i get that done, i will get these to you.


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> My opinion is to stick with Photoshop. Unlimited what you can do with it but that is coming from a photoshop snob. If you need tips, feel free to ask me.



Yeah, I agree Photoshop is probably the best option.  I use PhotoImpact but that is because I'm too cheap to buy something else.   I like it and it suits my needs.    You can download free trials of different programs to play with and see what you like best.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

jordak said:


> My opinion is to stick with Photoshop. Unlimited what you can do with it but that is coming from a photoshop snob. If you need tips, feel free to ask me.



I keep telling her to ask and she's finally doing it - yeahh!!!!!. My dear Zoey friend is a wiz at Photoshop but she won't say that.  She just needs some tips to get her started.


----------



## Pattiwig

Does anyone have any Easter designs?  I've seen some cool Christmas ones, but we are sailing for Easter.  Thanks


----------



## jordak

RichC17 said:


> Outstanding Work!!! Is there a way to get the same set up for my family post or trend #3008. The one with beach theme Me and wife watching my two kids Bryce 6 and Kelsie 4 playing. Our cruise is on 24 April and it is the 11-Might Med. Then the licenses plates.  I like the Joker Mickey with Rich on it with Nov on one side and South Korea. Then one with Teresa with Minnie with Nov and Kansas. For Bruce, if you have a Batman Mickey and April and Germany. Then for Kelsie, Tinker Bell with May and Guam.  The last one would have something to do with the US Air Force. I have been in for 15 years and I can say that we are an Air Force family.
> 
> I look at a lot of peoples designs but your stood out.  And again thanks for your work.
> 
> Rich


Here you go. If you want the wording changed on the beach scene let me know. As for the Air Force design if you want to add to it a name let me know on that too.


----------



## jimmyc17

tjbaggott said:


> For SLCMOM:
> 
> 
> 
> We really like this graphic.  could you make one for Elizabeth and Mia, on the Disney Magic, March 20, 2010.
> Thanks,
> Jimmyc17


----------



## jordak

lisalisalisa said:


> Jordak
> 
> Your designs are amazing.  Please may I have,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i-phone but can Minnie have a cocktail and Mickey a beer .  Three boys on the beach and 'The Smith family'.
> 
> 
> Can I these plates for Zachary with London, England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these for Joshua & Charlie also with London, England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Lisa


sorry, skipped over you.


----------



## jordak

made this for another project i was working on but thought it might work by itself as a magnet.


----------



## kadillon

Jordak...your stuff is awesome.  I'm on the Magic next Saturday and would love to get plates for my five kids if you have the time.  Here's the info.

Pink Minnie (Avery)
8 Princesses (Bridget)
Pirate Mickey (Trevor)
Green Goofy (Chase)
HDR Ship (Piper)

All with Feb 10 as the date in the corners.  Thank you so much...totally understand if the turnaround is too quick...can't wait to sail.

Kelly


----------



## platinumcruzer

I am looking for a blank mickey pirate head ...does anyone have one they'd be willing to share...


----------



## milliepie

platinumcruzer said:


> I am looking for a blank mickey pirate head ...does anyone have one they'd be willing to share...



I have a whole lot of them in my 4 shared files in the pirates folder.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## catzle

Oh my gosh. I love the one with Mickey and Minnie sitting on the beach. Could I get one please.  Minnie drinking a strawberry daquari and Mickey drinking wine. Could we get two minnie's in the middle for my two girls?
 That is so great!
 Thanks,


----------



## jordak

kadillon said:


> Jordak...your stuff is awesome.  I'm on the Magic next Saturday and would love to get plates for my five kids if you have the time.  Here's the info.
> 
> Pink Minnie (Avery)
> 8 Princesses (Bridget)
> Pirate Mickey (Trevor)
> Green Goofy (Chase)
> HDR Ship (Piper)
> 
> All with Feb 10 as the date in the corners.  Thank you so much...totally understand if the turnaround is too quick...can't wait to sail.
> 
> Kelly


Not a problem. Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## jordak

catzle said:


> Oh my gosh. I love the one with Mickey and Minnie sitting on the beach. Could I get one please.  Minnie drinking a strawberry daquari and Mickey drinking wine. Could we get two minnie's in the middle for my two girls?
> That is so great!
> Thanks,


here you go


----------



## Mozart

jordak said:


> Your addiction is a good thing. Keeps me constantly thinking of new designs to keep the addicts happy.



2 favors I'll ask jordak.  Can we get the above with "Jake and Chloe" and "Wonder" for the ship.  Also one suggestion.  Any way you can put a Mickey Waffle on there?  If you can't, that's fine.  Just an idea.

I appreciate it.


----------



## jordak

Here you go


----------



## jordak

Mozart said:


> 2 favors I'll ask jordak.  Can we get the above with "Jake and Chloe" and "Wonder" for the ship.  Also one suggestion.  Any way you can put a Mickey Waffle on there?  If you can't, that's fine.  Just an idea.
> 
> I appreciate it.


Really good idea. It always felt empty and i wanted to put something there but i didn't want to cover Mickey. Never even considered a Mickey Waffle. Thanks


----------



## mickeys girl 52

TJBaggott, When you get a chance can you make the following for a cruise we are going on in a few weeks. Thanks

Wonder March 14 th  Braxton and Gaven


http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/luckymomoftwo1.jpg


----------



## lisalisalisa

jordak said:


> sorry, skipped over you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets
> /Fixed%20plates/th_Joshua-3.jpg




Thank you for our wonderful designs.


----------



## su_kraft

Somewhere out there I think I saw a wine bottle with an anniversary lable - including a Mickey, and a poster for the Magic.  

If that is still available, can I get it for Glenn & Sue, 18th anniversary, 9/19 on the WBTA.

Thanks!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

looneytunes31419 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here are the Door Magnets the DH made for us this morning.



Hi!  I was wondering if you or your DH would be so kind to make this one with the names "Junior" and "Debbie" on the backs of the chairs?  I LOVE this, your DH did a great job!!!!  

THANKS!!!!

Debbie


----------



## jordak

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if you or your DH would be so kind to make this one with the names "Junior" and "Debbie" on the backs of the chairs?  I LOVE this, your DH did a great job!!!!
> 
> THANKS!!!!
> 
> Debbie


ahh, a good job taking my work and adding text to it.  Wish he would have asked before posting this. Edit: Sorry if this is a bit mean. In a bad mood and put to much work into something for it to be reworked and posted without permission.


----------



## jordak

su_kraft said:


> Somewhere out there I think I saw a wine bottle with an anniversary lable - including a Mickey, and a poster for the Magic.
> 
> If that is still available, can I get it for Glenn & Sue, 18th anniversary, 9/19 on the WBTA.
> 
> Thanks!


Sure, glad to


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> made this for another project i was working on but thought it might work by itself as a magnet.



Could you please make this for the Wonder May 9-13, 2010. It looks just like someone I married!

Thanks,
Liza


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> Could you please make this for the Wonder May 9-13, 2010. It looks just like someone I married!
> 
> Thanks,
> Liza


I am just guessing you wanted this one. If you wanted both, let me know and i will make up another.


----------



## milliepie

RichC17 said:


> Outstanding Work!!! Is there a way to get the same set up for my family post or trend #3008. The one with beach theme Me and wife watching my two kids Bryce 6 and Kelsie 4 playing. Our cruise is on 24 April and it is the 11-Might Med. Then the licenses plates.  I like the Joker Mickey with Rich on it with Nov on one side and South Korea. Then one with Teresa with Minnie with Nov and Kansas. For Bruce, if you have a Batman Mickey and April and Germany. Then for Kelsie, Tinker Bell with May and Guam.  The last one would have something to do with the US Air Force. I have been in for 15 years and I can say that we are an Air Force family.
> 
> I look at a lot of peoples designs but your stood out.  And again thanks for your work.
> 
> Rich





I know my work isn't up to par like Jordak's but I thought I'd throw in a few of the air force things that I have in case you could use them or for anyone who would like them.  I also have more branches of the military in my 4shared files under American Pride (military) folder.    Please click on the picture, it will open to my 4shared where you can save it full size.


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> I am just guessing you wanted this one. If you wanted both, let me know and i will make up another.



This is so cute. But not sure what I would like it to say. I like to re use them so wouldnt want dates on them. Glad u r putting ur name on them.


----------



## mmmears

I just have to chime in and say that these magnet designs are fantastic!!!  So much so that I'm not even sure what to ask for for our upcoming cruise -- too many good choices!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I know my work isn't up to par like Jordak's but I thought I'd throw in a few of the air force things that I have in case you could use them or for anyone who would like them.  I also have more branches of the military in my 4shared files under American Pride (military) folder.    Please click on the picture, it will open to my 4shared where you can save it full size.


You are selling yourself short. Everybody that frequents this thread or your thread will tell you how great your designs are. You set the bar high and i am just trying to meet the quality of work you put out. When i was asked to make an Air Force design, the first thing i thought was he should be asking you because i knew you either had it or could think up something really cool.


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> Sure, glad to



Hi Jordak-

Could I please get this one for our upcoming Baltic cruise:
2010
Cruising the Baltic (or if you can come up with something better)
15th Anniversary
Judy & Ray

Thank you once again for your time.


----------



## Louiepipbgeeco

Hi everyone. Well it is finally almost time--24 days!!
I am getting serious about my magnets now and ready to start printing. Thank you to several who over the past few months have completed some Personalize designs for us. You rock. I wish I had your talent.
??? anyone have any firefighter images?? Like a mickeyhead with the axe and cross?? or any other. I would appreciate help if anyone can. 
Thanks.


----------



## catzle

Now how do you print them?  Awesome job!


----------



## catzle

Can we get Esposito's written in the sand and Wonder Double Dip May 30, 2010, with the mickey and minnie in the beach chairs with the two minnie's playing in the sand, can I get one girl wearing red and one girl wearing blue. With the Minnie drinking the strawberry daquiri and the mickey drinking wine. Anyway to get a palm tree on the beach and a dolphin in the water.   You do an awesome job! Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

Pattiwig said:


> Does anyone have any Easter designs?  I've seen some cool Christmas ones, but we are sailing for Easter.  Thanks



I made a few easter eggs and I have a few more in my easter folder in 4 shared.    If you google Disney Easter it brings up a lot of cute easter wallpapers and pictures.  If you see something you like I can turn it into a mickey head or something else for you.


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> You are selling yourself short. Everybody that frequents this thread or your thread will tell you how great your designs are. You set the bar high and i am just trying to meet the quality of work you put out. When i was asked to make an Air Force design, the first thing i thought was he should be asking you because i knew you either had it or could think up something really cool.




You are too kind Jordak.


----------



## Pattiwig

Milliepie, thank you they are perfect!  Could I get a Donald w/ Carl on it, Minnie w/ Perri, Goofy W/ Patti, and Pluto w/ Taylor.  I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## dredick

dredick said:


> I don't know if anyone has done this before....but I'm going t try it and see how it goes
> 
> YOU PICK MY MAGNETS!!
> 
> there are just tooooooo many to choose from, so if you want, please post some magnets for our door (cat 10)
> 
> Info: June 8, 2010 5 day cruise on WONDER, cruise name " Why Is the RUM gone??", no kids on this cruise for us this time, Debbie (me) Clinton (dh), our 15th anniversary, 2nd cruise for us and we are DVC members from SC.
> 
> So surprise me
> Thanks All!!!!


thanks u sooo much for the magnets so far!! I love them! Anyone have anymore ides???


----------



## milliepie

Pattiwig said:


> Milliepie, thank you they are perfect!  Could I get a Donald w/ Carl on it, Minnie w/ Perri, Goofy W/ Patti, and Pluto w/ Taylor.  I cannot thank you enough.



Any time!    Make sure to click on the picture to bring it up on 4shared.  Linger over the pic, you'll see a 4 arrow square.  Click on that to save full size.


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> I am just guessing you wanted this one. If you wanted both, let me know and i will make up another.



Thank you!!!!
I have noticed that some people commented on magnets being stolen from the doors. I was wondering if there is a way to personalize this so it doesn't disappear. My DH is Fred. Thank you!


----------



## Louiepipbgeeco

catzle said:


> Now how do you print them?  Awesome job!



I am having trouble resizing some I got from Photobucket. Any tips?


----------



## Pattiwig

Milliepie, they are great thank you!


----------



## platinumcruzer

I love your designs on the 4shared site.....is there a trick to editing and printing them or can I send you a PM with the designs I'd like...any help woul be greatly appreciated


----------



## EJ'sMom

hi Jordak,
Just when I thought I was done, I sneak a peek in this thread and see that adorable breakfast place mat!!

Would you be able to make one with "Jones" and we will be on the Magic this March 2010.
thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Hi Jordak-
> 
> Could I please get this one for our upcoming Baltic cruise:
> 2010
> Cruising the Baltic (or if you can come up with something better)
> 15th Anniversary
> Judy & Ray
> 
> Thank you once again for your time.


I am terrible at coming up with something clever to say. Think yours is fine.


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> Thank you!!!!
> I have noticed that some people commented on magnets being stolen from the doors. I was wondering if there is a way to personalize this so it doesn't disappear. My DH is Fred. Thank you!


sure, np


----------



## jordak

EJ'sMom said:


> hi Jordak,
> Just when I thought I was done, I sneak a peek in this thread and see that adorable breakfast place mat!!
> 
> Would you be able to make one with "Jones" and we will be on the Magic this March 2010.
> thanks so much!


 You're welcome. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## catzle

Thank you!  Very Awesome!


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> sure, np



Thank you!!!!


----------



## mmmears

*Jorkak* -- I love the one here with Mickey!!!  Could you please make one for the Wonder, April 1st, 2020?


Thanks in advance!!!




jordak said:


> made this for another project i was working on but thought it might work by itself as a magnet.


----------



## mmmears

*Jordak* -- Could I also get one license plate?  The one with Squirt (little turtle from Nemo) -- I saw it on your photobucket site -- with the name Danielle & state is California.  (April, Wonder 2010)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jordak

catzle said:


> Can we get Esposito's written in the sand and Wonder Double Dip May 30, 2010, with the mickey and minnie in the beach chairs with the two minnie's playing in the sand, can I get one girl wearing red and one girl wearing blue. With the Minnie drinking the strawberry daquiri and the mickey drinking wine. Anyway to get a palm tree on the beach and a dolphin in the water.   You do an awesome job! Thanks so much!


added everything but a dolphin. The scale would be to small for it to even be seen.


----------



## jordak

mmmears said:


> *Jorkak* -- I love the one here with Mickey!!!  Could you please make one for the Wonder, April 1st, 2020?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


I know a lot of you have cruises planned far in advance but i am hoping this is a typo.  Went ahead and made it 2010. If i am wrong i will fix.


----------



## catzle

So totally awesome, thank you so much! What is the best way to print?


----------



## catzle

Got it thanks! Got it into my iphoto.  Looks awesome!!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Has anyone come up with any disigns for the Mexican Rivera Cruise? We are going on one for my sons Spring Break March 2011. You guys know me I am always planning ahead.

TIA


----------



## mmmears

jordak said:


> I know a lot of you have cruises planned far in advance but i am hoping this is a typo.  Went ahead and made it 2010. If i am wrong i will fix.



 I was typing 2009, then I changed it and made it forever from now!  That would be some wait!  Thanks for fixing it for me!

I LOVE them both!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## mmmears

Jordak -- if you have the time, could I please ask you for a couple more?  I was going through your photobucket and saw a couple of designs I really liked!

1)  on page 55 -- the Donald (& nephews) surfing license plate -- Could it say WONDER on it with April in the left corner?

2) on page 36 -- the photo of the ship on Castaway Cay -- Could it say in the sky -- Cruising on the Wonder,  April 1-4, 2009?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> sure, np



I just showed this to Fred and he asked if I was taking him on another cruise in October as a Valentine gift?! Our date is May 9-13, 2010. I didn't even notice that the date was different.


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> I just showed this to Fred and he asked if I was taking him on another cruise in October as a Valentine gift?! Our date is May 9-13, 2010. I didn't even notice that the date was different.


Haha, my fault. I will get it fixed.


----------



## jordak

mmmears said:


> Jordak -- if you have the time, could I please ask you for a couple more?  I was going through your photobucket and saw a couple of designs I really liked!
> 
> 1)  on page 55 -- the Donald (& nephews) surfing license plate -- Could it say WONDER on it with April in the left corner?
> 
> 2) on page 36 -- the photo of the ship on Castaway Cay -- Could it say in the sky -- Cruising on the Wonder,  April 1-4, 2009?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


Before i make the wrong one, is this the one with Mickey and Minnie on the Beach too? Thanks


----------



## lizavance

Thank you for fixing this so quickly.


----------



## mmmears

jordak said:


> Before i make the wrong one, is this the one with Mickey and Minnie on the Beach too? Thanks



This is the right one for Donald.  Thank you so much!!!   Can I just download it from here and print, or does it link to the photobucket site?


The jpg for the other says phinferbmagic.jpg on it, but there are no characters at all -- just a photo of the ship at CC...  I didn't see one with characters or I may have chosen that one... 

Now I don't see it on that page -- I must have made a mistake.  I'll check and find the right page -- sorry...

Found it -- it's on page 38... oops!


----------



## jordak

mmmears said:


> This is the right one for Donald.  Thank you so much!!!   Can I just download it from here and print, or does it link to the photobucket site?
> 
> 
> The jpg for the other says phinferbmagic.jpg on it, but there are no characters at all -- just a photo of the ship at CC...  I didn't see one with characters or I may have chosen that one...
> 
> Now I don't see it on that page -- I must have made a mistake.  I'll check and find the right page -- sorry...
> 
> Found it -- it's on page 38... oops!



Oh i see. That was just a picture i touched up for somebody and that is why i was confused. I will gladly add the text for you. The license plate is full size on here so just go ahead and save it from here. I will get the other one done and posted shortly.

A couple to choose from


----------



## mmmears

jordak said:


> Oh i see. That was just a picture i touched up for somebody and that is why i was confused. I will gladly add the text for you. The license plate is full size on here so just go ahead and save it from here. I will get the other one done and posted shortly.
> 
> A couple to choose from



I love them!!!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

I have been having a great time this weekend looking through this thread.  I have not been on DISboards in many many years and am excited already about planning another cruise.  

HOW in the world do ya'll do these fabulous designs?  And how would I go about downloading some where I can change the information myself?  I am NOT computer savvy, but would love to try some of this myself.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

I thought I had seen the "peace love mickey" graphics (the one that is 3 pieces) on here and now I can't find it.  My DD really wants it for our door on the cruise. Anyone know where I can find it?  Thanks!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

I'm hoping that our cruise, April 25-29th 2010, will do a FE and I was thinking about trying to make magnets as part of our gift....Anyone have any ideas to help me out? I was thinking about something like Cruisin' to Paradise and our cruise date with maybe Castaway Cay in the background or something. I want to to be cool (which at the current moment I'm seeing I'm not! HA!) Any ideas?! Thanks in advance to anyone who will help me out!


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Jordak - Could you please make me a Castaway Cay Times that says "Hensley Family to sail in 2012"?

Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## mmmears

disneyluvrs4 said:


> I'm hoping that our cruise, April 25-29th 2010, will do a FE and I was thinking about trying to make magnets as part of our gift....Anyone have any ideas to help me out? I was thinking about something like Cruisin' to Paradise and our cruise date with maybe Castaway Cay in the background or something. I want to to be cool (which at the current moment I'm seeing I'm not! HA!) Any ideas?! Thanks in advance to anyone who will help me out!



I'm planning to do that with the magnet up above (cruising with the wonder).  I think I will add names to all the magnets, though, so they hopefully won't be "taken" by others on the ship.


----------



## milliepie

disneyluvrs4 said:


> I thought I had seen the "peace love mickey" graphics (the one that is 3 pieces) on here and now I can't find it.  My DD really wants it for our door on the cruise. Anyone know where I can find it?  Thanks!



I have that in my 4shared files.  It's either under blanks or Disney Cruise.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Jordak, When you get a chance can you design this one with; Cruising on the Wonder March 14th- 18th 2010. Thanks


http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Cruising_wonder.jpg


----------



## jordak

DCLaholic-mom said:


> Jordak - Could you please make me a Castaway Cay Times that says "Hensley Family to sail in 2012"?
> 
> Thank you SO much!!!!


If you want to add dates and change the top date let me know. I will change it for you.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Thanks so much!!  This is perfect for right now.

Unfortunately, right now I only know I will be trying to go in June 2012 for my DS high school graduation.  I will have a definate date when they release the 2012 itineraries.


----------



## jordak

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Jordak, When you get a chance can you design this one with; Cruising on the Wonder March 14th- 18th 2010. Thanks
> 
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Cruising_wonder.jpg


here you go


----------



## jordak

DCLaholic-mom said:


> Thanks so much!!  This is perfect for right now.
> 
> Unfortunately, right now I only know I will be trying to go in June 2012 for my DS high school graduation.  I will have a definate date when they release the 2012 itineraries.


Doing the same for our DS in 2012. Took our oldest on one this year for a early graduation present so DS2 expects the same.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

mmmears said:


> I'm planning to do that with the magnet up above (cruising with the wonder).  I think I will add names to all the magnets, though, so they hopefully won't be "taken" by others on the ship.



That is a good idea...may I borrow it? I think it would be nice to add the names too.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak 

May I please get a crusing on the wonder(not the smoke one) with april 25-29th 2010? I'm thinking of trying to make them as part of our FE -if it ever gets underway!  Would that be ok? There was another one that I was thinking of asking if I could use....I think its yours (because I'm thinking I saw it in you license plate files.....I'll have to look and see if I can find it....


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

jordak said:


>



Hi Jordak!  I love your work!  I was wondering if I could get this image with the following in the bottom left hand corner: 
Flight:  $400
Cruise:  $2400
Excursions:  $300
Leaving All Our Cares Behind:  Priceless!

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak
> 
> May I please get a crusing on the wonder(not the smoke one) with april 25-29th 2010? I'm thinking of trying to make them as part of our FE -if it ever gets underway!  Would that be ok? There was another one that I was thinking of asking if I could use....I think its yours (because I'm thinking I saw it in you license plate files.....I'll have to look and see if I can find it....


sure


----------



## jordak

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Hi Jordak!  I love your work!  I was wondering if I could get this image with the following in the bottom left hand corner:
> Flight:  $400
> Cruise:  $2400
> Excursions:  $300
> Leaving All Our Cares Behind:  Priceless!
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!


NICE!!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


> I have that in my 4shared files.  It's either under blanks or Disney Cruise.  The link is in my signature.



Thanks so much. I just spent a ton of time looking thru all you stuff! It's all so cool! I loved it! It makes me want to make a ton more magnets!


----------



## tjbaggott

For zoeyvsthedino:






[/IMG]

For mickeygirl52:






[/IMG]

For jimmyc17:






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's some that also would be good for FE gifts:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## mickeys girl 52

tjbaggott and Jordak, Thanks again for your designs. I will have so much fun surprising my grandchildren and putting them on our cabin doors


----------



## jules4172

milliepie said:


> Here is your Gator Mickey and also for other requesters, a Chargers, Giants and Broncos.



Hi Milliepie,
I love these!! Can I get one with Dallas Cowboys? Want to surprise my DH with a tshirt for our 1st Disney cruise. Also could you PM it to me otherwise I might not be able to find it  Thanks so much


----------



## milliepie

jules4172 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I love these!! Can I get one with Dallas Cowboys? Want to surprise my DH with a tshirt for our 1st Disney cruise. Also could you PM it to me otherwise I might not be able to find it  Thanks so much



Sorry I can't pm you my box is full and I have to clear it out first.  I hope you find these.  

Click on the pic to take you to where you can save it full size.


----------



## jordak

Somebody was asking about a Easter design. Not real crazy about the results but figured i would post it anyway.


----------



## cccory

tjbaggott said:


> Here's some that also would be good for FE gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could you do something with the Wonder?  Like "Don't let the Wonder ever end" or "Always remember to Wonder".  March 14th - 18th, 2010
Whatever you can come up with.

Thanks!!


----------



## tjbaggott

cccory said:


> Could you do something with the Wonder?  Like "Don't let the Wonder ever end" or "Always remember to Wonder".  March 14th - 18th, 2010
> Whatever you can come up with.
> 
> Thanks!!



Sure can, did you want it one of the above graphics, or on all 3?


----------



## cccory

If you can do it on all 3, that would be great.

Thank you VERY much!!


----------



## tjbaggott

For cccory, click on the thumbnail to enlarge then click again for full size before saving.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cccory

Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## jules4172

You guys do an awesome job to make our vacation exciting  Not sure who to ask so I will post all my requests here - y'all knew that was coming 
My DDs love the license plates and have requested a million 
1. License plates with name Abigail: Pink Tink,Tink & Fairies,Purple Jasmine,SnowWhite, Little mermaid 2
2 license plates with name Gracerincess Tiana, DCL Chip & Dale, surfing Donald, Donald & Daisy, Little mermaid 2 and purple Jasmine
3. license plate with name PHAM: paint mickey
4. sunset mickey/minnie with 2 little minnie's one with purple tshirt and the other light blue, minnie with fruity drink, mickey with miller lite beer with writing It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This
5. Shadow Box with writing Pham Family, May 26 -June5,2010, Disney Magic Mediterranean
6. Disney breakfast mat with writing Magic with date on it
7. Jordak - I love your journal page - do you have anything for Mediterranean? If so, can you put in writing "Our 1st Disney Cruise", names Huy, Julie, Grace and Abigail and Disney Magic with dates on it. If it's too much trouble, don't worry. All the above requests are enough 

Oops forgot one  for my FE can I get the sunset porthole with writing Disney Magic Mediterranean May 26 - June 5,2010.

Thank you so so so much for your time and talent 

Julie


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's another one I've done up that would be great for FE Gifts.  The first one I've left blank, with room for dates.  The first line with the word "ON" would have your embarkation date beside that, then further down the full cruise dates.  I can add or take away any text should anyone want one of these.  It can be made up for any cruise, Wonder, Magic, Dream, Eastern, Western Bahama's, Alaska, you name it.

The second graphic is for GOOFY TRACI who was looking for a Mexican Riviera Graphic.  Thought this would be a start for you.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## dattlighner<3Disney

Can I just say I am in awe of all the wonderful creative designs??!!! WOW!!!! I have a few requests for jordak... no rush, since our cruise is not until November  

1) The Placemat with the yummy breakfast  We are on the Magic and then if you could put November 2010 and The Lightner Family

2) Disney Magic License Plate with Mickey and Minne looking through the port hole. If you could put The Lightner Family and our sail date of November 6-13 2010

3) The Mickey and Minnie scene on the beach in beach chairs with the "little" Mickey and Minnie playing beach ball (for my son and daughter). Could Minnie have a Margarita or some other frozen drink and my hubby would love the Corona beer and both holding Mickey bars  In the sand, could you put near the water line: Soaking up the Magic and then in the middle of the sand, The Lightner Family and our names underneath: David, Angie, Taylor and Timothy

THANKS SO MUCH  I love the Disboards and all the wonderful resources that can be found on here!!

~Angie


----------



## tjbaggott

For Jules4172:






[/IMG]


----------



## wickesy

tjbaggott said:


> Here's some that also would be good for FE gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could you please do me one of each of these with "June 12th - June 24th 2010" on them.



tjbaggott said:


> Here's another one I've done up that would be great for FE Gifts.  The first one I've left blank, with room for dates.  The first line with the word "ON" would have your embarkation date beside that, then further down the full cruise dates.  I can add or take away any text should anyone want one of these.  It can be made up for any cruise, Wonder, Magic, Dream, Eastern, Western Bahama's, Alaska, you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



And one of these for the Inaugural Baltic Cruise.

Thanks.


----------



## tjbaggott

For wickesy, be sure to click on the thumbnail to enlarge then click again for full size before saving.  I hope I got the ports of call flags in the right order 






[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wickesy

tjbaggott said:


> For wickesy, be sure to click on the thumbnail to enlarge then click again for full size before saving.  I hope I got the ports of call flags in the right order



Perfect, thank you.


----------



## jworkkul

lmhall2000 said:


> Here's my 6th attempt (1.5 hours later) I just don't get the sparkly effect on my lettering like you have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it'll work
> Tara



Where do you guys find all of these templates?


----------



## milliepie

jworkkul said:


> Where do you guys find all of these templates?



Most of the things I make are not a template.  The clip art I use is found on various sites like disneyclips.com and the Disney wallpaper website.  I get those pictures and put them all together to make a dis-ign.  

I usually make my own though, like the sunset above that TJ is using and my mickey heads are all custom.  If I don't have something I need, like Belle in a Pirate costume, or a picture of Mickey and Wall-e together, I make it.

Jordak should have the licence plate you are looking for.


----------



## jordak

jules4172 said:


> You guys do an awesome job to make our vacation exciting  Not sure who to ask so I will post all my requests here - y'all knew that was coming
> My DDs love the license plates and have requested a million
> 1. License plates with name Abigail: Pink Tink,Tink & Fairies,Purple Jasmine,SnowWhite, Little mermaid 2
> 2 license plates with name Gracerincess Tiana, DCL Chip & Dale, surfing Donald, Donald & Daisy, Little mermaid 2 and purple Jasmine
> 3. license plate with name PHAM: paint mickey
> 4. sunset mickey/minnie with 2 little minnie's one with purple tshirt and the other light blue, minnie with fruity drink, mickey with miller lite beer with writing It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This
> 5. Shadow Box with writing Pham Family, May 26 -June5,2010, Disney Magic Mediterranean
> 6. Disney breakfast mat with writing Magic with date on it
> 7. Jordak - I love your journal page - do you have anything for Mediterranean? If so, can you put in writing "Our 1st Disney Cruise", names Huy, Julie, Grace and Abigail and Disney Magic with dates on it. If it's too much trouble, don't worry. All the above requests are enough
> 
> Oops forgot one  for my FE can I get the sunset porthole with writing Disney Magic Mediterranean May 26 - June 5,2010.
> 
> Thank you so so so much for your time and talent
> 
> Julie


I'm wore out now.


----------



## jordak

jworkkul said:


> Where do you guys find all of these templates?


Same as Milliepie. I usually just get a  idea then make it.


----------



## jordak

dattlighner<3Disney said:


> Can I just say I am in awe of all the wonderful creative designs??!!! WOW!!!! I have a few requests for jordak... no rush, since our cruise is not until November
> 
> 1) The Placemat with the yummy breakfast  We are on the Magic and then if you could put November 2010 and The Lightner Family
> 
> 2) Disney Magic License Plate with Mickey and Minne looking through the port hole. If you could put The Lightner Family and our sail date of November 6-13 2010
> 
> 3) The Mickey and Minnie scene on the beach in beach chairs with the "little" Mickey and Minnie playing beach ball (for my son and daughter). Could Minnie have a Margarita or some other frozen drink and my hubby would love the Corona beer and both holding Mickey bars  In the sand, could you put near the water line: Soaking up the Magic and then in the middle of the sand, The Lightner Family and our names underneath: David, Angie, Taylor and Timothy
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH  I love the Disboards and all the wonderful resources that can be found on here!!
> 
> ~Angie


you're welcome


----------



## jules4172

jordak said:


> I'm wore out now.
> 
> Jordak, All I can say is "Wow"  I wasn't expecting this fast turn around time. Awesome! One request if it's not too much trouble (forgot to ask you in previous post), can you put Texas on these license plates: Pham mickey paint, Grace Chip/Dale and Abigail Snow White.
> 
> Also, what's the easiest/best way that you would recommend to print these out? Do I click on image, save to desktop and print it from there? Are these easy to resize if I didn't want to print 8 x 10 (full image), i.e. if I wanted a 5x7 size? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Julie


----------



## jules4172

tjbaggott said:


> For Jules4172:
> 
> Thanks so much tjbaggott!! Time to get cracking on these


----------



## jordak

jules4172 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wore out now.
> 
> Jordak, All I can say is "Wow"  I wasn't expecting this fast turn around time. Awesome! One request if it's not too much trouble (forgot to ask you in previous post), can you put Texas on these license plates: Pham mickey paint, Grace Chip/Dale and Abigail Snow White.
> 
> Also, what's the easiest/best way that you would recommend to print these out? Do I click on image, save to desktop and print it from there? Are these easy to resize if I didn't want to print 8 x 10 (full image), i.e. if I wanted a 5x7 size? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Julie
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to click each one and open it up in photobucket. Make sure to open them full size then save it to your computer/desktop and then print. They are all made to print at 8x 10 but just use your printer software to resize.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyHeather

tjbaggott said:


> For LouiseC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I just stumbled on these boards the other day.  I'm loving it.  Is there any  way I could get two of these?  One with the name Heather and one with the name Felicia.

Thank you


----------



## MrsScooby

tjbaggott said:


> For wickesy, be sure to click on the thumbnail to enlarge then click again for full size before saving.  I hope I got the ports of call flags in the right order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Wow, Love the Baltic one
Can you make one for me too.
Except instead of Finland we are in Estonia, otherwise same ports and order.
July 18-July 30
Schuberg's Magical Baltic Adventure

Thanks so much


----------



## tjbaggott

MrsScooby said:


> Wow, Love the Baltic one
> Can you make one for me too.
> Except instead of Finland we are in Estonia, otherwise same ports and order.
> July 18-July 30
> Schuberg's Magical Baltic Adventure
> 
> Thanks so much



Did you still want it to say "Disers Sail Away"?


----------



## TarraLee

I'm continually amazed with all the talent on this board!  Can I get a few Mickey heads for our upcoming Wonder cruise?


Can I get this with Mason:
http://www.4shared.com/file/217969658/51785da1/toystorymh.html

This one with Ryan:
http://www.4shared.com/file/127807818/2c4bdfbf/SorcererMH3.html

this one with Madeline:
http://www.4shared.com/file/142234691/f7091061/PrincesscrownCinderellamh.html

This one with Julia:
http://www.4shared.com/file/127807113/b4483db8/PrincessArielmickey.html


----------



## jules4172

jordak said:


> jules4172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to click each one and open it up in photobucket. Make sure to open them full size then save it to your computer/desktop and then print. They are all made to print at 8x 10 but just use your printer software to resize.
> 
> Got it - thank you sooo much Jordak: woohoo:
Click to expand...


----------



## jworkkul

jordak said:


> Same as Milliepie. I usually just get a  idea then make it.



Jordak--I love the license plates. I have a request--we leave on Feb 28 on the Wonder and Malificent is my daughter's favorite. We live in Florida and could you make a license with something Malificent?  You are very talented!!!!


----------



## nikkistevej

jordak said:


> Your addiction is a good thing. Keeps me constantly thinking of new designs to keep the addicts happy.



I love this one!! So cute- can I get one that says Johnson Family and another that says Hasson Family- both for the Wonder? Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

jworkkul said:


> Jordak--I love the license plates. I have a request--we leave on Feb 28 on the Wonder and Malificent is my daughter's favorite. We live in Florida and could you make a license with something Malificent?  You are very talented!!!!


Sure can. What is your daughters name?


----------



## dunbarfamily

Jordak-I love the placemat!  Can you make one for the Wonder with the Dunbar family?  Thank you very much!


----------



## jordak

nikkistevej said:


> I love this one!! So cute- can I get one that says Johnson Family and another that says Hasson Family- both for the Wonder? Thanks!!!


This one has been recently updated due to a great request to add a waffle. If you prefer the old one i can redo them for you.


----------



## jordak

dunbarfamily said:


> Jordak-I love the placemat!  Can you make one for the Wonder with the Dunbar family?  Thank you very much!


You're welcome


----------



## nikkistevej

jordak said:


> This one has been recently updated due to a great request to add a waffle. If you prefer the old one i can redo them for you.



OMG!! They are perfect!! Love them. Now I have found another one. 

Can I get the Pirate Party one and the beach chair one with the eight names- Nikki/Steve/Jordan(girl)/Mamaw/Kathleen/Brian/Alora/Gavin. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dunbarfamily

Holy cow Jordak!  You are incredible!  That was very fast!  Thanks so much for the super cute design!


----------



## milliepie

TarraLee said:


> I'm continually amazed with all the talent on this board!  Can I get a few Mickey heads for our upcoming Wonder cruise?



My pleasure!  

Can I get this with Mason:




This one with Ryan:





this one with Madeline:





This one with Julia:


----------



## mmaines1

Jordak - so incredibly impressed by what you do.  Went on Disney cruise before, but definitely was behind the times because I didn't have the magnets.  Any chance you can help me out with some license plate magnets?  They are so awesome!

Delaware plate with Chip & Dale, name "Lauren"
Delaware plate with Dory, name "Michelle"

Thanks so much!


----------



## TarraLee

A million thank yous Milliepie, for the Mickey heads--- you're the best!!  


I'm working on my FE gifts-- does anyone have a template for a tootsie roll bank cover?  I'm thinking something like "future cruise fund" or a wrap-around type design....


----------



## milliepie

nikkistevej said:


> OMG!! They are perfect!! Love them. Now I have found another one.
> 
> Can I get the Pirate Party one and the beach chair one with the eight names- Nikki/Steve/Jordan(girl)/Mamaw/Kathleen/Brian/Alora/Gavin. Thanks so much!!!



Here's my version for you, if you wanted TJ's version I'm sure she'll be happy to help you out.


----------



## milliepie

A few more new things I've been working on.  There are more in my 4shared files.  The link is in my sig.


----------



## MrsScooby

MrsScooby said:


> Wow, Love the Baltic one
> Can you make one for me too.
> Except instead of Finland we are in Estonia, otherwise same ports and order.
> July 18-July 30
> Schuberg's Magical Baltic Adventure
> 
> Thanks so much





tjbaggott said:


> Did you still want it to say "Disers Sail Away"?



Yes please, that would be great


----------



## milliepie

TarraLee said:


> A million thank yous Milliepie, for the Mickey heads--- you're the best!!
> 
> 
> I'm working on my FE gifts-- does anyone have a template for a tootsie roll bank cover?  I'm thinking something like "future cruise fund" or a wrap-around type design....



Did you want just a blank template for you to work with, or one with a design on it?  I have a template, but it's blank.  If you want something on it I can help with that too.  

I'd like to add, that I've never used it before so I'm not sure if it's the right size, if you want it can I get a quick measurement too so I can make sure it's the right size?  Thanks.


----------



## jordak

mmaines1 said:


> Jordak - so incredibly impressed by what you do.  Went on Disney cruise before, but definitely was behind the times because I didn't have the magnets.  Any chance you can help me out with some license plate magnets?  They are so awesome!
> 
> Delaware plate with Chip & Dale, name "Lauren"
> Delaware plate with Dory, name "Michelle"
> 
> Thanks so much!


Here you go. You didn't mention a month. If you would like one, let me know and i will change it.


----------



## nikkistevej

milliepie said:


> Here's my version for you, if you wanted TJ's version I'm sure she'll be happy to help you out.



Thanks so much Milliepie!! You are great!!


----------



## lizavance

May I please have the Jessica Rabbit Disney Wonder porthole license plate with Fred and Liza from California? I want to try to surprise my DH.

Thank you, Liza


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> May I please have the Jessica Rabbit Disney Wonder porthole license plate with Fred and Liza from California? I want to try to surprise my DH.
> 
> Thank you, Liza


you bet


----------



## lizavance

Thank you!!!!

PS - do you ever sleep? You always seem to be working.


----------



## jordak




----------



## shushh

milliepie said:


> A few more new things I've been working on.  There are more in my 4shared files.  The link is in my sig.



Thank you! I have been trying to make ones myself!! But these look great!


----------



## platinumcruzer

jordak said:


>


Jordak,
Love the puzzle...we are sailing March 6th 2010...can you make it along with the following...
sleeping beauty plate-Cindy
Tink plate- Cara
Also..do you have anything birthay themed?


----------



## jordak

platinumcruzer said:


> Jordak,
> Love the puzzle...we are sailing March 6th 2010...can you make it along with the following...
> sleeping beauty plate-Cindy
> Tink plate- Cara
> Also..do you have anything birthay themed?


sure









This is the one i have used the most for birthdays.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> A few more new things I've been working on.  There are more in my 4shared files.  The link is in my sig.




Millie-
I just love these.  Would you be able to do one for my itinerary for the Baltic?

Dover, England
Oslo, Norway
Copenhagen, Denmark
Warnemunde, Germany
St. Petersburg, Russia
Helsinki, Finland
Stockholm, Sweden

Thanks so much.
I just realized I'm almost to 1,000 posts!!
Our dates are: July 6-18, 2010


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> For wickesy, be sure to click on the thumbnail to enlarge then click again for full size before saving.  I hope I got the ports of call flags in the right order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Hi Judy-

I love this one. Can I get this with the dates 7/6-7/18/2010

Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

Fivepin said:


> Hi Judy-
> 
> I love this one. Can I get this with the dates 7/6-7/18/2010
> 
> Thanks



Sure thing, is it a Baltic cruise? But not the inaugural one?


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> Sure thing, is it a Baltic cruise? But not the inaugural one?



that's correct-inaugural was a bit too early for us.  How are you doing?


----------



## jworkkul

jordak said:


> Sure can. What is your daughters name?



Sorry. Her name is Amanda!!!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> I just love these.  Would you be able to do one for my itinerary for the Baltic?
> 
> Dover, England
> Oslo, Norway
> Copenhagen, Denmark
> Warnemunde, Germany
> St. Petersburg, Russia
> Helsinki, Finland
> Stockholm, Sweden
> 
> Thanks so much.
> I just realized I'm almost to 1,000 posts!!
> Our dates are: July 6-18, 2010



I had a couple for the baltic already so I just tweaked them a bit.


----------



## tjbaggott

For DISNEYHEATHER,:  Click on the thumbnail to enlarge in photobucket, then click again for full size, before saving.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For MrsScooby and FivePin:  Click on thumbnails to enlarge into photobucket, then click again for full size before saving.

Mrs. Scooby: 






[/URL][/IMG]

FivePin:  I'm doing great!  Did you enjoy your recent cruise?  How did you find the 3 night in comparison to the longer ones?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wickesy

milliepie said:


>



Every time I think I'm done one of you DISigners comes out with something new. 

Can I have this one with June 12-24 2010 please.


----------



## milliepie

wickesy said:


> Every time I think I'm done one of you DISigners comes out with something new.
> 
> Can I have this one with June 12-24 2010 please.



You can never have too many. LOL.


----------



## jordak

jworkkul said:


> Sorry. Her name is Amanda!!!


I thought so, but wanted to make sure. Thanks


----------



## MrsScooby

tjbaggott said:


> For MrsScooby and FivePin:  Click on thumbnails to enlarge into photobucket, then click again for full size before saving.
> 
> Mrs. Scooby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Whoo Hoo

Thanks so much


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> You can never have too many. LOL.



Umm yup, I agree

Can I have one too...our Baltic is July 18-30th
We visit Estonia instead of Finland

Love these Baltic designs
Thanks so much


----------



## awtigger

I really like the deck chairs that you so.  I was wonder if you are able to make one for myself and my dd.

Deck chairs:
Minnie with Amanda
Daisy with Kaelah
With Wonder 2010
With sandles and stuff 
Our First Cruise

I would greatly appreciate itm

Amanda


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Milliepie, When you get a chance can I have this one with "Pirates of the Caribbean " and the names; Kali,Quinten,Justin,Braxton and Gavin. Thank You



http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac80/millie_sky/Steve7Rockinthecaribbean.jpg


----------



## mmaines1

Hi - we are going April 3, 2010 for Spring Break.  Thank you so much for this!


----------



## jordak

mmaines1 said:


> Hi - we are going April 3, 2010 for Spring Break.  Thank you so much for this!


no problem


----------



## GoofyTraci

tjbaggott said:


> The second graphic is for GOOFY TRACI who was looking for a Mexican Riviera Graphic.  Thought this would be a start for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks so much TJ.. Keep the ideas coming if anyone has anymore to post. Would love to have some of the characters dressed in a spanish theme.

TIA


----------



## TarraLee

Quote:
Originally Posted by TarraLee  
A million thank yous Milliepie, for the Mickey heads--- you're the best!! 


I'm working on my FE gifts-- does anyone have a template for a tootsie roll bank cover? I'm thinking something like "future cruise fund" or a wrap-around type design.... 

Did you want just a blank template for you to work with, or one with a design on it? I have a template, but it's blank. If you want something on it I can help with that too. 

I'd like to add, that I've never used it before so I'm not sure if it's the right size, if you want it can I get a quick measurement too so I can make sure it's the right size? Thanks. 



*I'd love help with the design!  I'm defenitely not as creative as the talented people who do these designs!  Measured the banks and they are 5" tall and roughly 9" around (that leaves enough to glue about 1/4" onto itself).  Thank you so much for helping me with this!*


----------



## milliepie

MrsScooby said:


> Umm yup, I agree
> 
> Can I have one too...our Baltic is July 18-30th
> We visit Estonia instead of Finland
> 
> Love these Baltic designs
> Thanks so much


----------



## milliepie

awtigger said:


> I really like the deck chairs that you so.  I was wonder if you are able to make one for myself and my dd.
> 
> Deck chairs:
> Minnie with Amanda
> Daisy with Kaelah
> With Wonder 2010
> With sandles and stuff
> Our First Cruise
> 
> I would greatly appreciate itm
> 
> Amanda


----------



## dattlighner<3Disney

jordak said:


> you're welcome



WOW!!! That was so FAST!!! YOU ROCK!!!!!  Thank you soooooo MUCH!!!!


----------



## milliepie

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Milliepie, When you get a chance can I have this one with "Pirates of the Caribbean " and the names; Kali,Quinten,Justin,Braxton and Gavin. Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac80/millie_sky/Steve7Rockinthecaribbean.jpg


----------



## dattlighner<3Disney

Wow! Wow! Wow! I just LOVE those deck chairs  and was wondering if I could request the following:

4 chairs- David on Mickey, Angie on Minnie, Taylor on Tinkerbell (the green chair with the vines... guessing that's tink??) and Timothy on Goofy

We are on the Magic from November 6-10

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## DisneyHeather

Milliepie could I please get the Med Itinerary for the EBTA that's on your shared file page the one with the 2010 on it with the names Heather and Felicia on it please?  

Also where do I go look to see what kind of license plates you guys have? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jordak

DisneyHeather said:


> Milliepie could I please get the Med Itinerary for the EBTA that's on your shared file page the one with the 2010 on it with the names Heather and Felicia on it please?
> 
> Also where do I go look to see what kind of license plates you guys have?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I have two links in my signature on the bottom.


----------



## DisneyHeather

jordak said:


> I have two links in my signature on the bottom.



Thank you.  

Could I get this one with Heather and California on it?  My cruise is in April on the Magic.






And this one with Felicia and California?  Same cruise.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

milliepie said:


>





Thank you so much Milliepie


----------



## jordak

DisneyHeather said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Could I get this one with Heather and California on it?  My cruise is in April on the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one with Felicia and California?  Same cruise.


sure


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


>



Love it

Thanks so much


----------



## DisneyHeather

jordak said:


> sure



Thank you so much Jordak!   I've been looking through your two links and you do some very cool stuff.


----------



## jordak




----------



## jworkkul

jordak said:


> I thought so, but wanted to make sure. Thanks



That is so beautiful.  I am so envious of everyone. Thank you, thank you,
thank you and my daughter thanks you too.


----------



## ccdunn

Hoping to get a few things for our upcoming cruise - so excited...

Jordak can I get...
1. Disney Cruise Plate - First Cruise - Colorado
2. Anniversary Shadow Box - 10th Anniversary - Chris & Char - Disney Magic -February 27th - March 6th

Tjbaggot....
1. Pirate mickey and minne heads (#2335) Mickey - Chris; Minnie - Char

Milliepie - 
1. Pirate picture (#3301) - Chris & Char - Disney Magic
2. Tip Envelope - Thank you for making our 10th Anniversary Magical - Chris & Char

Thank you all for your sharing your creativity with all of us!!!


----------



## milliepie

TarraLee said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TarraLee
> A million thank yous Milliepie, for the Mickey heads--- you're the best!!
> 
> 
> I'm working on my FE gifts-- does anyone have a template for a tootsie roll bank cover? I'm thinking something like "future cruise fund" or a wrap-around type design....
> 
> Did you want just a blank template for you to work with, or one with a design on it? I have a template, but it's blank. If you want something on it I can help with that too.
> 
> I'd like to add, that I've never used it before so I'm not sure if it's the right size, if you want it can I get a quick measurement too so I can make sure it's the right size? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd love help with the design!  I'm defenitely not as creative as the talented people who do these designs!  Measured the banks and they are 5" tall and roughly 9" around (that leaves enough to glue about 1/4" onto itself).  Thank you so much for helping me with this!*



I've never made these before so I hope I got it right.  I did a test page and it printed out with the measurements you gave me ok.  Print fit to page landscape.  To get these saved full size click on the thumbnail and it will take you to where it is in 4shared.  Linger over that pic and a 4 arrow square will appear.  Click on that to save it full size.  I left space on them so you can add names and dates if you want.  If you want something different let me know and I can do that.  Hope it helps.


----------



## china mom

jordak said:


>



Hi Jordak

I'm new to the board and a virgin cruiser (and by that, I mean, my first cruise).  I love all of the magnets and could go really crazy with this.  Could I please have the above image with "The Parkers"  "Marty, Maria, Kyle and Nicole"

And, while I am here, I have a question.  I note that most people put thier cruise dates on the magnets but I was planning on re-using mine on my next cruise (yes, I am already planning)  Do most people display all of thier former cruise magnets on thier doors - sorta like a history?

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## jordak

ccdunn said:


> Hoping to get a few things for our upcoming cruise - so excited...
> 
> Jordak can I get...
> 1. Disney Cruise Plate - First Cruise - Colorado
> 2. Anniversary Shadow Box - 10th Anniversary - Chris & Char - Disney Magic -February 27th - March 6th
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your sharing your creativity with all of us!!!



Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## jordak

china mom said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> I'm new to the board and a virgin cruiser (and by that, I mean, my first cruise).  I love all of the magnets and could go really crazy with this.  Could I please have the above image with "The Parkers"  "Marty, Maria, Kyle and Nicole"
> 
> And, while I am here, I have a question.  I note that most people put thier cruise dates on the magnets but I was planning on re-using mine on my next cruise (yes, I am already planning)  Do most people display all of thier former cruise magnets on thier doors - sorta like a history?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maria


I only have one cruise under my belt so really don't know myself. Based on what i have heard here it really varies. Some like to reuse them, but most are addicts and keep coming back for more.


----------



## ~Piglet~

Jordak, a belated thank you for my requests a few weeks back (this thread moves so fast!).  I also just wanted to say how much I liked your latest graphics, really nice  

Thanks again!


----------



## djpate

milliepie said:


> I know my work isn't up to par like Jordak's but I thought I'd throw in a few of the air force things that I have in case you could use them or for anyone who would like them.  I also have more branches of the military in my 4shared files under American Pride (military) folder.    Please click on the picture, it will open to my 4shared where you can save it full size.



I think these are great!! Can you do something for the navy,or maybe you have and I haven't seen it? I'm kinda new to this! Thanx Deb


----------



## milliepie

djpate said:


> I think these are great!! Can you do something for the navy,or maybe you have and I haven't seen it? I'm kinda new to this! Thanx Deb



Of course I have to, my DH is in the Navy!  

They are in my 4 shared under American Pride (military) the link is in my signature.


----------



## jordak

~Piglet~ said:


> Jordak, a belated thank you for my requests a few weeks back (this thread moves so fast!).  I also just wanted to say how much I liked your latest graphics, really nice
> 
> Thanks again!


Thanks. I am getting a little to artsy i think for them to be used as door magnets.  Not sure where else i could post them. I just like making them.


----------



## djpate

milliepie said:


> Of course I have to, my DH is in the Navy!
> 
> They are in my 4 shared under American Pride (military) the link is in my signature.



Thank you so much.   My BF Fivepin is getting a list ready for you. She said she should have remembered about your DH.


----------



## luvalldisney

Oh Jorak your magnets just get better and better!  I have no cruises scheduled, but just in case one comes up could I have the following ? Thank you in advance.....

Mickey waffle breakfast (among other places in #3295) without name or date and the Wonder for the cruise ship name

puzzle (#3272 etc....) no name, no date but again with the Wonder as the cruise ship.

I LOVE your work and can not stay away, even when I dont have a cruise......


----------



## Disney-Bride

Hi
I'm am new to the boards also a first time cruiser. your designs are amazing. I was wondering if I can get one with the beach chairs on Castaway Cay With the Dream Ship. we will be cruising in 2011. names are

Dad
Mom
Bianca
Grandma
Grandpa

Thank you so much


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> Oh Jorak your magnets just get better and better!  I have no cruises scheduled, but just in case one comes up could I have the following ? Thank you in advance.....
> 
> Mickey waffle breakfast (among other places in #3295) without name or date and the Wonder for the cruise ship name
> 
> puzzle (#3272 etc....) no name, no date but again with the Wonder as the cruise ship.
> 
> I LOVE your work and can not stay away, even when I dont have a cruise......



Thanks!


----------



## luvalldisney

THANK YOU JORDAK for your quick reply and the new magnets for my collection..... I am sure I will be back again soon


----------



## china mom

Thank you so much Jordak - you rock!


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

This will be our first cruise and I thought I would check out this board.    I read several pages in the beginning of the thread then jumped to the last.  The puzzle really has me intrigued.  How do I go about getting one?  I have been thinking of a way to tell our kids about the cruise for Christmas and this would be awesome.

We are sailing Sept 24th, 2011 on the Magic.


----------



## Disney-Bride

Hi
I'm am new to the boards also a first time cruiser. your designs are amazing. I was wondering if I can get one with the beach chairs on Castaway Cay With the Dream Ship. we will be cruising in 2011. names are

Daddy
Mommy
Bianca
Grandma
Grandpa

Thank you so much


----------



## jordak

disneydreamin-gang said:


> This will be our first cruise and I thought I would check out this board.    I read several pages in the beginning of the thread then jumped to the last.  The puzzle really has me intrigued.  How do I go about getting one?  I have been thinking of a way to tell our kids about the cruise for Christmas and this would be awesome.
> 
> We are sailing Sept 24th, 2011 on the Magic.


Here you go. You might consider this design also. If it's to formal tjbaggott has a similar type of announcement with Mickey. If yould like the invite, just let know what names you would like. Thanks


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

Oh My Gosh I love the invite.  Hupp is our last name. Eastern Caribbean cruise

I'm sorry but I don't quite understand what to do after you show me the picture.  Creativity is not one of my strong points.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Where can I find the cruise designs??? And how do I get them on here???


----------



## tinkerone

just found this thread.  awesome work!  wondering if i can get in on it....please....

green tinkerbell letters -- judy
castaway cay cloth deck chairs on boat -- amy, chloe, cassidy,  disney magic 2010
mickey/minnie sitting on beach at castaway cay in beach chairs -- rob, judy

thanks so very much.


----------



## jordak

disneydreamin-gang said:


> Oh My Gosh I love the invite.  Hupp is our last name. Eastern Caribbean cruise
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't quite understand what to do after you show me the picture.  Creativity is not one of my strong points.


They are both done with your info. Just save to your computer and print.


----------



## PegIra

Could I please have the Puzzle with the Disney Dream for the Maiden Voyage in January 26, 2011.  Also, could I have the Disney Wonder for April 11,2010.

Thanks ever so much,

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Could I please have the Puzzle with the Disney Dream for the Maiden Voyage in January 26, 2011.  Also, could I have the Disney Wonder for April 11,2010.
> 
> Thanks ever so much,
> 
> Peg


you're welcome


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

Well Duhhhh! That was way to simple.  Thank you.  It's awesome.


----------



## jordak

tinkerone said:


> just found this thread.  awesome work!  wondering if i can get in on it....please....
> 
> green tinkerbell letters -- judy
> castaway cay cloth deck chairs on boat -- amy, chloe, cassidy,  disney magic 2010
> mickey/minnie sitting on beach at castaway cay in beach chairs -- rob, judy
> 
> thanks so very much.


Which version of mickey and minnie did you want? One with them holding hands and Mickey Bars or the one i with the black frame with info on top? Thanks


----------



## PegIra

Would you happen to have or could you make me a disign or my husband.  He is retired from the Air Force  I doubt you would have a B-52 disign, but he was a navigator on a B-52, but anything that would  say USAF Retired would be great.  

Anything you can do would be really appreciated.

Thanks so much,

Peg


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

You are unbelieveable !!  I just posted my question about an hour or less ago and wow.  I can't tell you how much we appreciate it.  Our friends have never been on a Disney Cruise, but have always wanted to , so I want to make this trip very special for them.  They just celebrated their 51st Wedding Anniversary.  Our 51st is in May.  We are proud to belong to the 50 year plus club and love celebrating the fact.

Thanks again,

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Would you happen to have or could you make me a disign or my husband.  He is retired from the Air Force  I doubt you would have a B-52 disign, but he was a navigator on a B-52, but anything that would  say USAF Retired would be great.
> 
> Anything you can do would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Peg


I don't but Milliepie probably has something. I will try to come up with an idea but i am betting she will have something for you though.


----------



## disneyrunningmom

wow, Jordak!  You've got some really cool new things!!!

can I ask for the "disney magic" puzzle, March 6, 2010
and (2) breakfast food pictures?  both with Magic, March 6, 2010, (1) with "Abby" and (1) with "Adam"

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

disneyrunningmom said:


> wow, Jordak!  You've got some really cool new things!!!
> 
> can I ask for the "disney magic" puzzle, March 6, 2010
> and (2) breakfast food pictures?  both with Magic, March 6, 2010, (1) with "Abby" and (1) with "Adam"
> 
> thanks!!!!!!



sure


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You are unbelieveable !!  I just posted my question about an hour or less ago and wow.  I can't tell you how much we appreciate it.  Our friends have never been on a Disney Cruise, but have always wanted to , so I want to make this trip very special for them.  They just celebrated their 51st Wedding Anniversary.  Our 51st is in May.  We are proud to belong to the 50 year plus club and love celebrating the fact.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Peg



50+ is awesome. I would be proud too. Early congratulations.


----------



## disneyrunningmom

jordak said:


> sure



oh my gosh!  You are so amazing!!!!!
"thank you" just isn't enough!!!!  But thank you!!!!


----------



## TarraLee

milliepie said:


> I've never made these before so I hope I got it right.  I did a test page and it printed out with the measurements you gave me ok.  Print fit to page landscape.  To get these saved full size click on the thumbnail and it will take you to where it is in 4shared.  Linger over that pic and a 4 arrow square will appear.  Click on that to save it full size.  I left space on them so you can add names and dates if you want.  If you want something different let me know and I can do that.  Hope it helps.





THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  These are perfect and just exactly what I was looking for!  I printed them out, trimmed them up and am having them laminated before I stick them on the banks.  You truly go above and beyond, Milliepie, and thanks not only from me, but from everyone in our FE who will love your designs!


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Would you happen to have or could you make me a disign or my husband.  He is retired from the Air Force  I doubt you would have a B-52 disign, but he was a navigator on a B-52, but anything that would  say USAF Retired would be great.
> 
> Anything you can do would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Peg


ok, i probably went way overboard on what you were expecting and nothing about it is  Disney themed but this is the only idea i had. Hopefully i have the plane and Pin correct. If not i apologize. Also i would have went with a last name on the tag but only knew the first. If you like the design and want to change it let me know. I totally understand if this wasn't what you had in mind. Won't be offended and it was a good way to kill a couple of hours.


----------



## tinkerone

jordak said:


> Which version of mickey and minnie did you want? One with them holding hands and Mickey Bars or the one i with the black frame with info on top? Thanks



either is good.  not sure which one i saw.  think itsw the black frame one though.  thanks soooo much.
sorry, this pretains to post 3332.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Wow,

I couldn't have asked for more with the B-52 and Navigators wings,  It is absolutely perfect.  I can't thank you enough.  I am thrilled.  

Thanks again for your time and effort.  

Peg


----------



## tripodjw

Hi Jordak
Youre doing fabulous work.  Would you mind doing some disigns for me?
Were on the Magic - 15-26 May 2010 to the Med.  

(i)	Mickey D2 (and holograph goofy) license plate in the name of Heath  and a state/location of Ospreylia
(ii)	Mickey/Goofy Men in Black  License plate In the name of Jane  same state/location
(iii)	Green Goofy License plate in the name of "tripodjw" and a state/location of Disboards
(iv)	Magic  Steamboat Willie-Mickey magazine cover  Heath and Jane 6th Anniversary cruise 15-26 May 2010

Thank you in advance  youre a star.

Jane/tripodjw


----------



## jordak

tripodjw said:


> Hi Jordak
> Youre doing fabulous work.  Would you mind doing some disigns for me?
> Were on the Magic - 15-26 May 2010 to the Med.
> 
> (i)    Mickey D2 (and holograph goofy) license plate in the name of Heath  and a state/location of Ospreylia
> (ii)    Mickey/Goofy Men in Black  License plate In the name of Jane  same state/location
> (iii)    Green Goofy License plate in the name of "tripodjw" and a state/location of Disboards
> (iv)    Magic  Steamboat Willie-Mickey magazine cover  Heath and Jane 6th Anniversary cruise 15-26 May 2010
> 
> Thank you in advance  youre a star.
> 
> Jane/tripodjw


You bet, glad to.


----------



## Mozart

milliepie said:


>



Millipie:

Seems like I've seen ones like this before, but not sure.  Hope you can do something with this one.  This is based on the deck chair like the one you have above.

On the left have "Kevin" in a green chair and "Holli" in the purple daisy duck chair.  In the middle, have "Ken" in the Donald Duck chair.  On the right, put "Chloe" in the pink polka dot chair and "Jake" in the Mickey Mouse chair.  We're sailing on the Wonder on April 1 if you want to put that on there.

I hope you can do this and it's not too much to ask, but will understand if you can't.

Thank you.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Hi to all of you wonderful DISigners!!!  I was wondering if anyone can provide me with one of those dining rotation tickets you get when you board the ship?  Preferably for the Disney Wonder on a four night cruise.  But if you happen to have a 3 night, that will work, too.  It's just for a scrapbook I'm making in advance for my cruise!

THANKS!


----------



## joius24

HI Jordak! 
I'd like to make some gifts... Can you make a few designs with the following criteria: 
1. all graphics are in exactly 1 inch circles ( I have plans for them)
2. all have EBTA 2010 somewhere in the design (subtle is ok with this)
3. I would like if this is possible:
a couple Mickey designs
a couple Tink designs
a couple Ship designs
one dcl logo design

and anything else your creative mind can dream up 

You can place all of the circles on one big page if feel like it....ssince they will only be a inch and maybe this is something that you do not do...I just figured I'd ask
thanks so much  for all yor graphic endeavors and happy evening!


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> HI Jordak!
> I'd like to make some gifts... Can you make a few designs with the following criteria:
> 1. all graphics are in exactly 1 inch circles ( I have plans for them)
> 2. all have EBTA 2010 somewhere in the design (subtle is ok with this)
> 3. I would like if this is possible:
> a couple Mickey designs
> a couple Tink designs
> a couple Ship designs
> one dcl logo design
> 
> and anything else your creative mind can dream up
> 
> You can place all of the circles on one big page if feel like it....ssince they will only be a inch and maybe this is something that you do not do...I just figured I'd ask
> thanks so much  for all yor graphic endeavors and happy evening!


I could do it, but have you considered using one of the life preserver designs millipie makes? Would have the characters plus add the text to the preserver. If i were to do it i would probably make it look like shiny buttons but at 1 inch your not going to be seeing much detail.


----------



## dismommy2

Thank you again for all your DISigns!  Love them!!!

I have 2 requests...

1.  tbaggot:
29apr005.jpg
If you could change the wording to: It's 5:00 somewhere. If not no biggee. 
Disney Magic in the corner and the other corner the cruise emblem and March 6th, 2010. No ipod please. But with a glass of red wine. Grandma Deb written in the sand.

2.  Jordak:
The Mickey Breakfast - One for Macy and one for Brinley
March 6-13th on the Magic...not sure if you need any other info.

Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

dismommy2 said:


> Thank you again for all your DISigns!  Love them!!!
> 
> I have 2 requests...
> 
> 1.  tbaggot:
> 29apr005.jpg
> If you could change the wording to: It's 5:00 somewhere. If not no biggee.
> Disney Magic in the corner and the other corner the cruise emblem and March 6th, 2010. No ipod please. But with a glass of red wine. Grandma Deb written in the sand.
> 
> 2.  Jordak:
> The Mickey Breakfast - One for Macy and one for Brinley
> March 6-13th on the Magic...not sure if you need any other info.
> 
> Thanks!!



Here you go


----------



## dismommy2

Jordak -  Thank you so much!!  It is adorable!


----------



## joius24

jordak said:


> I could do it, but have you considered using one of the life preserver designs millipie makes? Would have the characters plus add the text to the preserver. If i were to do it i would probably make it look like shiny buttons but at 1 inch your not going to be seeing much detail.



Thats why I was thinking of  something more simple... just graphic and letters if you know what I mean...like a mickey head only and EBTA 2010 or the outline or shadow shape of Tink with the letters and not much else...they will be adhered to the object with epoxy which will slightly magnify the graphic. Does that make sense.  The /graphic/circle cannot exceed 1 inch at all

What do you think ...still Milliepie?


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> Thats why I was thinking of  something more simple... just graphic and letters if you know what I mean...like a mickey head only and EBTA 2010 or the outline or shadow shape of Tink with the letters and not much else...they will be adhered to the object with epoxy which will slightly magnify the graphic. Does that make sense.  The /graphic/circle cannot exceed 1 inch at all
> 
> What do you think ...still Milliepie?


I think i can do it and shouldn't take long if that's all you want.


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> Thats why I was thinking of  something more simple... just graphic and letters if you know what I mean...like a mickey head only and EBTA 2010 or the outline or shadow shape of Tink with the letters and not much else...they will be adhered to the object with epoxy which will slightly magnify the graphic. Does that make sense.  The /graphic/circle cannot exceed 1 inch at all
> 
> What do you think ...still Milliepie?


Here you go. Close to how you envisioned it?


----------



## joius24

jordak said:


> Here you go. Close to how you envisioned it?




Hi Jordak  ...THANKS! Thats what I was thinking.....    Question...how do I print them to be only one inch wide ..they are coming up as much bigger 
thanks


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> Hi Jordak  ...THANKS! Thats what I was thinking.....    Question...how do I print them to be only one inch wide ..they are coming up as much bigger
> thanks


Your printer might be stretching them. I made sure each one is one inch.


----------



## jordak

joius24 said:


> Hi Jordak  ...THANKS! Thats what I was thinking.....    Question...how do I print them to be only one inch wide ..they are coming up as much bigger
> thanks


i tried a trial print and they came out fine. I just made sure in the settings it printed at original size. good luck


----------



## milliepie

ccdunn said:


> Hoping to get a few things for our upcoming cruise - so excited...
> 
> Jordak can I get...
> 1. Disney Cruise Plate - First Cruise - Colorado
> 2. Anniversary Shadow Box - 10th Anniversary - Chris & Char - Disney Magic -February 27th - March 6th
> 
> Tjbaggot....
> 1. Pirate mickey and minne heads (#2335) Mickey - Chris; Minnie - Char
> 
> Milliepie -
> 1. Pirate picture (#3301) - Chris & Char - Disney Magic
> 2. Tip Envelope - Thank you for making our 10th Anniversary Magical - Chris & Char
> 
> Thank you all for your sharing your creativity with all of us!!!




Here are the ones from me.


----------



## milliepie

Disney-Bride said:


> Hi
> I'm am new to the boards also a first time cruiser. your designs are amazing. I was wondering if I can get one with the beach chairs on Castaway Cay With the Dream Ship. we will be cruising in 2011. names are
> 
> Daddy
> Mommy
> Bianca
> Grandma
> Grandpa
> 
> Thank you so much



You're welcome!


----------



## milliepie

Mozart said:


> Millipie:
> 
> Seems like I've seen ones like this before, but not sure.  Hope you can do something with this one.  This is based on the deck chair like the one you have above.
> 
> On the left have "Kevin" in a green chair and "Holli" in the purple daisy duck chair.  In the middle, have "Ken" in the Donald Duck chair.  On the right, put "Chloe" in the pink polka dot chair and "Jake" in the Mickey Mouse chair.  We're sailing on the Wonder on April 1 if you want to put that on there.
> 
> I hope you can do this and it's not too much to ask, but will understand if you can't.
> 
> Thank you.



Here it is.


----------



## traceyjayne

jordak said:


> Here you go. Close to how you envisioned it?



These look like they may work for my keyrings perhaps?
But different text !!
I tried to print off that DCL button that i think was Millliepies but it says DCL button at the bottom when I print off a sheet of 35
But when I do a sheet of larger ones the title is not there grrrrrrr!!

It is the smaller ones that I need as the bigger size is too big!
The size of the key ring that I have is 35mm x 45mm

Help!!

Tracey 
DISNEY MAGIC MED CRUISE


----------



## joius24

jordak said:


> i tried a trial print and they came out fine. I just made sure in the settings it printed at original size. good luck



Thanks Jordak...these are great and so are you!


----------



## tripodjw

jordak said:


> You bet, glad to.




Thanks so much!


----------



## son3disfan

Just wanted to post that we had SOOOO many compliments on our magnets this cruise. Our rooms were just off the elevators (our doors could be seen in the foyer) and sometimes we would catch people standing at our doors reading them! -there were four doors with magnets-  (and they all managed to make their way home!No one stole them this cruise!)

Thanks again to eveyone who made these beautiful magnets for my friends and myself!

I'll post a pic of our door when I get a chance!
I think it is just awesome that you share your talents with other cruisers!


----------



## milliepie

traceyjayne said:


> These look like they may work for my keyrings perhaps?
> But different text !!
> I tried to print off that DCL button that i think was Millliepies but it says DCL button at the bottom when I print off a sheet of 35
> But when I do a sheet of larger ones the title is not there grrrrrrr!!
> 
> It is the smaller ones that I need as the bigger size is too big!
> The size of the key ring that I have is 35mm x 45mm
> 
> Help!!
> 
> Tracey
> DISNEY MAGIC MED CRUISE



Here Tracey, try this one I used photobucket.  See if that works.  I also made you a bookmark, I'll send it to you in the pm you sent.  I got your other requests too and I'll get to them soon.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

son3disfan said:


> Just wanted to post that we had SOOOO many compliments on our magnets this cruise. Our rooms were just off the elevators (our doors could be seen in the foyer) and sometimes we would catch people standing at our doors reading them! -there were four doors with magnets-  (and they all managed to make their way home!No one stole them this cruise!)
> 
> Thanks again to eveyone who made these beautiful magnets for my friends and myself!
> 
> I'll post a pic of our door when I get a chance!
> I think it is just awesome that you share your talents with other cruisers!



We had a similar location on our Oct cruise too and often saw people looking at our door.  The last night when I was taking them down, people passing by said, 'Oh no, we won't get to look at your door any more!'    I was touched.



We love being near the elevator lobbies.   It's supposed to be a less desirable area due to noise but in 3 cruises, we've never heard anyone and it's so convenient!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak 

Can I please get the mickey looking thru the keyhole and the stitch looking thru the key hole (no dates, I just want them for my fridge? Thanks so much!  Also, do you have the license plate that is in sand with the mickey head with Castaway Cay with 2010? I think all I saw when I looked thru your stuff was 2009? Did I miss it? Does that graphic just come in license plate or can it just be a regular magnet as well? If possible can I use it for part of my FE (so I'd need it blank-to maybe add names from the FE)? I really want something cool for my FE graphic to use as a magnet... I just don't want the same thing someone else might be giving out on the same cruise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak
> 
> Can I please get the mickey looking thru the keyhole and the stitch looking thru the key hole (no dates, I just want them for my fridge? Thanks so much!  Also, do you have the license plate that is in sand with the mickey head with Castaway Cay with 2010? I think all I saw when I looked thru your stuff was 2009? Did I miss it? Does that graphic just come in license plate or can it just be a regular magnet as well? If possible can I use it for part of my FE (so I'd need it blank-to maybe add names from the FE)? I really want something cool for my FE graphic to use as a magnet... I just don't want the same thing someone else might be giving out on the same cruise. Thanks in advance!


When i made the 2010 castaway plate, i just made it to fit the plate. If i took the bevel and holes out could you use it. If you want it more square i could probably blend it into some sand.


----------



## ksloane

A few jordak requests, please!

blue Tinkerbell licence plate - Cameron, Texas, June
Jiminy Cricket License Plate - Becka, Texas, June
blue plate that has Mickey and Walt..it's called 70.jpg - Kimberly, Texas, June

Wonder Magazine - Not sure of wording, but something to the effect of Kimberly, Cameron, and Becka's 1st cruise, or Kimberly, Cameron, and Becka Celebrating Becka's Graduation - June 8, 2010...just use your own best judgement of what would fit and look "right."

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

ksloane said:


> A few jordak requests, please!
> 
> blue Tinkerbell licence plate - Cameron, Texas, June
> Jiminy Cricket License Plate - Becka, Texas, June
> blue plate that has Mickey and Walt..it's called 70.jpg - Kimberly, Texas, June
> 
> Wonder Magazine - Not sure of wording, but something to the effect of Kimberly, Cameron, and Becka's 1st cruise, or Kimberly, Cameron, and Becka Celebrating Becka's Graduation - June 8, 2010...just use your own best judgement of what would fit and look "right."
> 
> Thanks so much!


you're welcome


----------



## china mom

OK, I showed DH the magnet that you made and I printed and he went crazy for it.  If I could bug you for a couple more...



jordak said:


>



This one with a boy and girl kid Mickeys playing.  The Micky in the chair drinking a beer - an beer but Budweiser if you have it.  Minnie can be drinking anything.

"the Parkers"
"Disney Wonder February 28, 2010"

Also If I could get a Happy Brithday magnet from anybody.  It is for my little boy who turns 47 this vacation.  I don't have a design picked out - surprise me.

Thanks a million.

Maria


----------



## disneyluvrs4

jordak said:


> When i made the 2010 castaway plate, i just made it to fit the plate. If i took the bevel and holes out could you use it. If you want it more square i could probably blend it into some sand.
> 
> I'm thinking the way you have it now would probably work  I could put the names above where it says castaway cay.  Thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the keyholes too.  I think they are so cute.  I just love them!


----------



## mishoe01

I could never do what you guys are able to do.....THANK YOU so much for being willing to do these amazing DISigns for us 



Can I request a few things??

Is there a way to do the Porthole License Plate w/ Tigger & Roo (or just Tigger) peaking out??  If so....can I get one with Monica on it?

Can I get the regular License Plates with:

Mickey & Minnie with Pam - North Carolina - DCL logo both spots for stickers

Tigger with Jackie - Arizona - DCL logo both sticker spots

Tigger & Roo (or Pooh & friends in circle) with Monica - Florida - DCL logo

Can I also get the one with the coffee cup - if possible with the DCL logo (if not, Mickey foam) with:
Chances are we're at the Cove     on the napkin??

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## jordak

china mom said:


> OK, I showed DH the magnet that you made and I printed and he went crazy for it.  If I could bug you for a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> This one with a boy and girl kid Mickeys playing.  The Micky in the chair drinking a beer - an beer but Budweiser if you have it.  Minnie can be drinking anything.
> 
> "the Parkers"
> "Disney Wonder February 28, 2010"
> 
> Also If I could get a Happy Brithday magnet from anybody.  It is for my little boy who turns 47 this vacation.  I don't have a design picked out - surprise me.
> 
> Thanks a million.
> 
> Maria


I have a made a couple birthday designs, but i don't think they will work for your son. I bet Milliepie or tjbaggott have something in their archives.


----------



## jordak

mishoe01 said:


> I could never do what you guys are able to do.....THANK YOU so much for being willing to do these amazing DISigns for us
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request a few things??
> 
> Is there a way to do the Porthole License Plate w/ Tigger & Roo (or just Tigger) peaking out??  If so....can I get one with Monica on it?
> 
> Can I get the regular License Plates with:
> 
> Mickey & Minnie with Pam - North Carolina - DCL logo both spots for stickers
> 
> Tigger with Jackie - Arizona - DCL logo both sticker spots
> 
> Tigger & Roo (or Pooh & friends in circle) with Monica - Florida - DCL logo
> 
> Can I also get the one with the coffee cup - if possible with the DCL logo (if not, Mickey foam) with:
> Chances are we're at the Cove     on the napkin??
> 
> Thank you guys in advance!


you're welcome


----------



## mishoe01

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Amazing as normal....can I change the Pam one to have Mickey & Minnie please??


----------



## jordak

mishoe01 said:


> Amazing as normal....can I change the Pam one to have Mickey & Minnie please??


Right one?


----------



## mishoe01

jordak said:


> Right one?



Wonderful!!  THanks again!


----------



## Magic Carpet

jordak said:


> Right one?




Jordak, 

May I kindly request this one with Jamie & Steve?

Thank you


----------



## ayumac

OMG!  These are soooo cute!!  They'll go great on doors.

Of course, all of the other ones you have created are amazing, too. 

[QUOTE/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	








[/QUOTE]


----------



## jordak

Magic Carpet said:


> Jordak,
> 
> May I kindly request this one with Jamie & Steve?
> 
> Thank you



sure


----------



## Magic Carpet

jordak said:


> sure



Thank you so much.  But I made a mistake.  It's for the Disney Wonder cruise this weekend.  Could you please make that 1 little change?  Thanks again


----------



## GoofyTraci

Jordak may I pls request the cup of coffee with Mommy needs her coffee.

Pls and thank you.


----------



## china mom

jordak said:


> I have a made a couple birthday designs, but i don't think they will work for your son. I bet Milliepie or tjbaggott have something in their archives.



Again - thank you so much.  And I hope by your laughing icon that you did get that my "little boy" is not my son.  That would be impossible since I am his much younger trophy wife (at age 45 )


----------



## jordak

Magic Carpet said:


> Thank you so much.  But I made a mistake.  It's for the Disney Wonder cruise this weekend.  Could you please make that 1 little change?  Thanks again


no problem.


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> Jordak may I pls request the cup of coffee with Mommy needs her coffee.
> 
> Pls and thank you.


Sure, you're welcome


----------



## Dream426

jordak said:


> Sure, you're welcome



Hi Jordak.  Would you be able to make this for me but have it say Daddy needs his coffee instead.  Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

Dream426 said:


> Hi Jordak.  Would you be able to make this for me but have it say Daddy needs his coffee instead.  Thanks!!


Glad to!


----------



## Dream426

jordak said:


> Glad to!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## mrosen

Quote:
Originally Posted by *milliepie* 

 
_A few more new things I've been working on. There are more in my 4shared files. The link is in my sig. 











_

I love these.  Any chance you could personalize these 2 graphics for me to surprise my girls:

April 24-May 5, 2010


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> Sure, you're welcome



I love it thank you so much.


----------



## mrosen

Request for Jordak -

Any chance we could get this disney magic license plate with mickey and minnie looking through the port hole tailored to say:

The Rosen Family

and our sail date is April 24-May 5, 2010​http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...es/?action=view&current=TheLightnerFamily.jpg

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=TheLightnerFamilybeach.jpg


----------



## jordak

mrosen said:


> Request for Jordak -
> 
> Any chance we could get this disney magic license plate with mickey and minnie looking through the port hole tailored to say:The Rosen Family
> 
> and our sail date is April 24-May 5, 2010​


you bet


----------



## milliepie

mrosen said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milliepie*
> 
> 
> _A few more new things I've been working on. There are more in my 4shared files. The link is in my sig.
> _
> 
> I love these.  Any chance you could personalize these 2 graphics for me to surprise my girls:
> 
> April 24-May 5, 2010



Sure, no problem.


----------



## lizavance

tjbaggott said:


> Here you go.  I couldn't make them holding hands as I don't have those hands graphics.  Jordak does and you could always ask him to put those in, but in this particular graphic, if the hands were added, that would take up the space where the name text is in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I hate to be a pain may I please get a regular (not strawberry) Margarita? Thank you!!!!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

*Would you be able to make the keyholes with Jiminy and one with Dopey?
Also, could you make the coffee one with "Jan needs her coffee"?

Thanks!!*


----------



## mrosen

thanks jordak and milliepe for the fast update on the graphics.  they are awesome.  so nice of you to do.


----------



## jordak

dizney-cruiser said:


> *Would you be able to make the keyholes with Jiminy and one with Dopey?
> Also, could you make the coffee one with "Jan needs her coffee"?
> 
> Thanks!!*


Sure


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Would you have a key hole with Grumpy and one with Mickey and one with Minnie.

I am having a blast making all these things for my friends.

Thanks so much for all you have already done.  I made the B-52 shirt for my husband and he loves it.

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Would you have a key hole with Grumpy and one with Mickey and one with Minnie.
> 
> I am having a blast making all these things for my friends.
> 
> Thanks so much for all you have already done.  I made the B-52 shirt for my husband and he loves it.
> 
> Peg


That is awesome he likes it. I don't have those keyholes...but i will soon. I will get these posted later tonight.


----------



## jewelmicky

Can I please get a license plate for  The Lynne Family, EB Transatlantic May 2011?

Thanks  this stuff is great!


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Here is a picture of how the B-52 Shirt turned out.

Thanks again,

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Here is a picture of how the B-52 Shirt turned out.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Peg


Nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jordak

jewelmicky said:


> Can I please get a license plate for  The Lynne Family, EB Transatlantic May 2011?
> 
> Thanks  this stuff is great!


Here you go


----------



## mouselovr

LOVE these Disigns!! I am trying to get some stuff together for my cousin's son's WISH TRIP. I would love it if you could help me out. They are not picky and have no real faves on Characters. Could you do me a a few plates? 
names are 
Bob (dad)
Heather (Mom)
Cole (10)
Reid (8) - Wish trip kid.
One with Wish Trip on it to would be Awesome

They will be sailing on the Wonder for 7 days leaving on the 7th of March. I really need the stuff by the first as I have to mail it to her. Also they are from Arkansas, also if you could do the last one for me with all of thier names on it that would be AWESOME too. If you don't get this by then or can't get to it that is fine I know it is really short notice. 
Thanks so much 
Stacy


----------



## jordak

mouselovr said:


> LOVE these Disigns!! I am trying to get some stuff together for my cousin's son's WISH TRIP. I would love it if you could help me out. They are not picky and have no real faves on Characters. Could you do me a a few plates?
> names are
> Bob (dad)
> Heather (Mom)
> Cole (10)
> Reid (8) - Wish trip kid.
> One with Wish Trip on it to would be Awesome
> 
> They will be sailing on the Wonder for 7 days leaving on the 7th of March. I really need the stuff by the first as I have to mail it to her. Also they are from Arkansas, also if you could do the last one for me with all of thier names on it that would be AWESOME too. If you don't get this by then or can't get to it that is fine I know it is really short notice.
> Thanks so much
> Stacy


you're welcome


----------



## PegIra

Thanks so much for the Grumpy and Mickey and Minnie Keyhole.  You have really been great !!

Peg


----------



## jocjarmom

jordak said:


> Glad to!



Oh my... this is awesome!  My husband is going to love it!


----------



## tjbaggott

For MOUSELOVR:  I also have this and can do one for Reid if you'd like.






[/IMG]


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Would it be possible to get the keyhole with either Minnie or Tinkerbell in the keyhole?

Peg


----------



## tinkryansmom

mrosen said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milliepie*
> 
> 
> _A few more new things I've been working on. There are more in my 4shared files. The link is in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_


_

I love this first design - any chance I could request one for the Wonders WB Repo Cruise January 6th 2011??_


----------



## arg73

Where does everyone get the images to use to make a personalized design?  I know someone makes them originally, but I see backgrounds over and over.  For instance, the mediterranean map and the old book.  I am so confused!!


----------



## tjbaggott

arg73 said:


> Where does everyone get the images to use to make a personalized design?  I know someone makes them originally, but I see backgrounds over and over.  For instance, the mediterranean map and the old book.  I am so confused!!




They are from many places on the web.  Some were originally wallpapers, others photographs, and then we use clip art we have found from various clipart sites, or scanned from our own personal supplies, to create something new and unique.  Some things are created using a template, others created from scratch using our own graphic designing programs.


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Would it be possible to get the keyhole with either Minnie or Tinkerbell in the keyhole?
> 
> Peg


sure


----------



## Mtopher4

WOW.. A MAW Magnet? Can you make me one please  With a Minnie and I think we are on the Wonder ? 

Ashley May 9th-13th 2010?


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Thanks so much the keyhole with Tink and Minnie are great !!

When we are ready for our Disney Dream trip, I will ask for some, but will try and not ask for any before then.  (Probably won't be able to keep that promise, but will try.)

Thanks again,

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thanks so much the keyhole with Tink and Minnie are great !!
> 
> When we are ready for our Disney Dream trip, I will ask for some, but will try and not ask for any before then.  (Probably won't be able to keep that promise, but will try.)
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Peg


 Anytime you need them, i will be here.


----------



## Mtopher4

Jordak.. Did you see my post above?
Just checking


----------



## jordak

Mtopher4 said:


> Jordak.. Did you see my post above?
> Just checking


I saw it but i thought you were talking about the one tjbaggott posted. Did you want that or the one i did that said "wish trip"?


----------



## lizavance

jocjarmom said:


> Oh my... this is awesome!  My husband is going to love it!



May I please get this - one with Grandpa and one with Fred.
Thank you!


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> May I please get this - one with Grandpa and one with Fred.
> Thank you!


yes you can


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


> yes you can



I now have door magnets for every day and every family member. Thank you for so generously making our trip even more magical!


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> I now have door magnets for every day and every family member. Thank you for so generously making our trip even more magical!


Happy to help out. Have a great time!


----------



## arg73

Can someone tell me the best way to cut magnet sheets?  I know you can use a paper cutter for straight edges, but I wanted to cut out a minnie head and was afraid it may not look good.

Thanks!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

arg73 said:


> Can someone tell me the best way to cut magnet sheets?  I know you can use a paper cutter for straight edges, but I wanted to cut out a minnie head and was afraid it may not look good.
> 
> Thanks!!




I use a paper cutter for straight edges but when I need curves, I just use regular scissors.  Works great except that since they're magnets, the tiny scraps stick to the scissors.  Just wipe them off occasionally.


----------



## Mtopher4

Anything personalized with MAW would be Awesome.. Thank you


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Thanks Jordak!!


----------



## arg73

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I use a paper cutter for straight edges but when I need curves, I just use regular scissors.  Works great except that since they're magnets, the tiny scraps stick to the scissors.  Just wipe them off occasionally.


Thanks!


----------



## mrshart

New to the board, but these magnets are great!

Could I get one that says The Hart Family and is EB Transatlantic April 2010?

I'm also looking for something for my DH who turns 32 on our trip.

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

mrshart said:


> New to the board, but these magnets are great!
> 
> Could I get one that says The Hart Family and is EB Transatlantic April 2010?
> 
> I'm also looking for something for my DH who turns 32 on our trip.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you have a specific design you wanted? Thanks


----------



## mrshart

jordak said:


> Did you have a specific design you wanted? Thanks



I meant the license plate for the Hart Family.

For the birthday, I'm not really sure. I scrolled through tons of pages but didn't really see any birthday specific. Got any ideas? His name is Trevor

Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## jordak

mrshart said:


> I meant the license plate for the Hart Family.
> 
> For the birthday, I'm not really sure. I scrolled through tons of pages but didn't really see any birthday specific. Got any ideas? His name is Trevor
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Melissa


Well, i have a new design for birthdays you might be interested.


----------



## PegIra

That cake is beautiful Jordak.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Cool Cake Jordak. Love it!


----------



## jordak

Thanks PegIra and GoofyTraci. Much appreciated!


----------



## mrshart

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

They are perfect!!!

Now we'll have a great looking door for our cruise!


----------



## Mtopher4

Those are Awesome   Can I still celebrate my Birthday on my Daughter's MAW Cruise? I will be 40 the very next week.


----------



## jordak

Mtopher4 said:


> Those are Awesome   Can I still celebrate my Birthday on my Daughter's MAW Cruise? I will be 40 the very next week.


Here you go. Pretty sure the MAW design you wanted is made by tjbaggott and i have no doubt she will be making it soon for you.


----------



## Mtopher4

AWESOME  Thank you so much


----------



## jordak

Mtopher4 said:


> AWESOME  Thank you so much


You're welcome. I just made this but then remembered you mentioned Minnie. Maybe you can still use this.


----------



## Maryrn11168

jordak said:


> You're welcome. I just made this but then remembered you mentioned Minnie. Maybe you can still use this.



I love this!!!  You have been so kind already--Can You do this for Brian???
March 27th-April  3rd!   thank youthank you and lots of


----------



## davisdenyel

Can I please get a few license plates made. I would like some for my kids.
Brandon would like Mickey Mouse or anything Ohio State
Hailey would like any type of princess
Julia would like Miney Mouse
If you cant that is ok I was just really impressed with your work. I went thorugh all your pages on photobucket and everything was great. I loved the daddy plate with grumpy that will fit my dh so well lol.


----------



## jordak

Maryrn11168 said:


> I love this!!!  You have been so kind already--Can You do this for Brian???
> March 27th-April  3rd!   thank youthank you and lots of


Absolutely


----------



## jordak

davisdenyel said:


> Can I please get a few license plates made. I would like some for my kids.
> Brandon would like Mickey Mouse or anything Ohio State
> Hailey would like any type of princess
> Julia would like Miney Mouse
> If you cant that is ok I was just really impressed with your work. I went thorugh all your pages on photobucket and everything was great. I loved the daddy plate with grumpy that will fit my dh so well lol.


Sure. Do you have a preference for dates on these?


----------



## davisdenyel

jordak said:


> Sure. Do you have a preference for dates on these?



Thank you so much I am so excited! I am going to book the Nov 12 2011 Western cruise.


----------



## jordak

davisdenyel said:


> Can I please get a few license plates made. I would like some for my kids.
> Brandon would like Mickey Mouse or anything Ohio State
> Hailey would like any type of princess
> Julia would like Miney Mouse
> If you cant that is ok I was just really impressed with your work. I went thorugh all your pages on photobucket and everything was great. I loved the daddy plate with grumpy that will fit my dh so well lol.


Here you go. If you need more, feel free to ask.


----------



## davisdenyel

jordak said:


> Here you go. If you need more, feel free to ask.



Oh my goodness thank you so much they came out perfect!!!


----------



## Mtopher4

I LOVE it 
Thank you


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> Here you go. Pretty sure the MAW design you wanted is made by tjbaggott and i have no doubt she will be making it soon for you.




Oh my goodness, did I ever MISS that one! LOL.  Didn't clue in at all to what MAW (my brain wasn't working with shortforms) was till you posted this Jordak!  I get it now, and will do up that graphic this afternoon.  It's fun to have a few different ones anyways.


----------



## Mtopher4

Thank you


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak I just came across the birthday cake graphic you made and LOVE IT! Can I please get one with 6th birthday and Izabella? She is turning 6 the weds before we leave. Thanks.  
Also Can I get 2 more with just Happy Birthday and then on 1 "ear" Nana and on the other Bella (if possible)....and the other same Happy Birthday and then Papa on 1 ear and Ethan on the other? Thanks in advance.  

I was wondering if I could also get a bulletine board with April 2010
Wonder April 25 2010-on post it. 

1 Relax
2 Celebrate Bella's b-day!
3 Swim with dolphins
4 Castaway cay
5 Celebrate 10th Anniversary!
6 See the shows
7 Watch fireworks
8 Relax some more
9 Have fun!

Can you please circle the 21st with Bella's b-day (or it you have a little cake drawing or something)? Thanks so much.  

I keep promising my husband that I won't ask for anymore and then you come up with stuff I just NEED!  

Thanks again


----------



## disneyluvrs4

I didn't know who to ask about this one....my MIL wants to make tootsie roll banks for the grandkids to surprise them with a possible WDW trip this year (so it isn't a cruise graphic she is looking for-but thought I'd ask anyway) She is hoping for a cool either castle or mickey and the gang (or both) graphic with "Future Disney World Fund" or something like that on it. Can someone help her out? Thanks in advance for any and all ideas!


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak, do you have a good Minnie mouse clip art?  I've searched everywhere, and have found some, but I find they are kind of flat, if you know what I mean.


----------



## tjcamtc

Hi, Jordak!

Could I please get 2 cappicino's, with napkins that say:

Granny needs her coffee!

and another that says:

Aunt Melissa needs her coffee!

Thank you so much and have a great day!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Mtopher4






[/IMG]


----------



## dismommy2

dismommy2 said:


> Thank you again for all your DISigns!  Love them!!!
> 
> I have 1 request...
> 
> 1.  tjbaggott:
> 29apr005.jpg
> If you could change the wording to: It's 5:00 somewhere. If not no biggee.
> Disney Magic in the corner and the other corner the cruise emblem and March 6th, 2010. No ipod please. But with a glass of red wine. Grandma Deb written in the sand.
> 
> Thanks!!



tjbaggott - I just wanted to make sure you saw this one....we leave in 3 days!! Yay!!!
Thank you!!


----------



## tjbaggott

dismommy2 said:


> tjbaggott - I just wanted to make sure you saw this one....we leave in 3 days!! Yay!!!
> Thank you!!



I never did see that one, I'll work on it this evening and post it just after dinner time.


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak I just came across the birthday cake graphic you made and LOVE IT! Can I please get one with 6th birthday and Izabella? She is turning 6 the weds before we leave. Thanks.
> Also Can I get 2 more with just Happy Birthday and then on 1 "ear" Nana and on the other Bella (if possible)....and the other same Happy Birthday and then Papa on 1 ear and Ethan on the other? Thanks in advance.
> 
> I was wondering if I could also get a bulletine board with April 2010
> Wonder April 25 2010-on post it.
> 
> 1 Relax
> 2 Celebrate Bella's b-day!
> 3 Swim with dolphins
> 4 Castaway cay
> 5 Celebrate 10th Anniversary!
> 6 See the shows
> 7 Watch fireworks
> 8 Relax some more
> 9 Have fun!
> 
> Can you please circle the 21st with Bella's b-day (or it you have a little cake drawing or something)? Thanks so much.
> 
> I keep promising my husband that I won't ask for anymore and then you come up with stuff I just NEED!
> 
> Thanks again


quick question for you. What names did you want on the postcard? Thanks


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, do you have a good Minnie mouse clip art?  I've searched everywhere, and have found some, but I find they are kind of flat, if you know what I mean.


That is one i really don't have many of. The one you just used for the make a wish design is always my goto Minnie.


----------



## AmandEm

Not sure if this is where I post this or not.....I these are amazing and you are so creative!  I was wondering if I could get a Pittsburgh Steeler Mickey head by chance?  My husband would freak if I put this on our stateroom door.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

AmandEm said:


> Not sure if this is where I post this or not.....I these are amazing and you are so creative!  I was wondering if I could get a Pittsburgh Steeler Mickey head by chance?  My husband would freak if I put this on our stateroom door.  Thanks.



I have these.


----------



## jordak

tjcamtc said:


> Hi, Jordak!
> 
> Could I please get 2 cappicino's, with napkins that say:
> 
> Granny needs her coffee!
> 
> and another that says:
> 
> Aunt Melissa needs her coffee!
> 
> Thank you so much and have a great day!


You're welcome


----------



## jordak

For golfrbill


----------



## disneyluvrs4

jordak said:


> quick question for you. What names did you want on the postcard? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, Dani, Izabella and Ethan
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> quick question for you. What names did you want on the postcard? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, Dani, Izabella and Ethan
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
Click to expand...


----------



## tjcamtc

Thank you so much, Jordak!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## tjcamtc

Jordak, how do I make the coffee for granny and aunt melissa larger?  I'm new at this and don't know what I'm going....if I try to enlarge in in my saved file, it's gets blurry........

Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

tjcamtc said:


> Jordak, how do I make the coffee for granny and aunt melissa larger?  I'm new at this and don't know what I'm going....if I try to enlarge in in my saved file, it's gets blurry........
> 
> Thanks again!


You need to click on the thumbnail to open it up in my photobucket page. I'll save you time and repost it at the original size here.


----------



## golfrbill

Hi Jordak,
Thank you so much for the quick turnaround on my magnets.  There was a mistake, which I'm sure was mine, on the names for the keyholes.  Could you  please switch and put 'Taylor' on Tinkerbell's keyhole and 'Morgan' on Chip and Dales?  Thank you.
Your designs are really beautiful; it took me days and days to figure out just the right magnets for our trip in two weeks.  I do have one question:  I asked about having the pirate heads with my granddaughters' names.  Does someone else do the art work for that design?  This is all new to me, so I don't know exactly how it all works.  I'd appreciate it if you could give me some direction on the pirate heads.
Thanks again, and please keep up the beautiful work.  You  make many, many, people very, very happy!   

Sincerely,
  Nancy


----------



## AmandEm

OMG I love those!  Can I get them with Matt on the ear?  Thx!


----------



## jordak

golfrbill said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Thank you so much for the quick turnaround on my magnets.  There was a mistake, which I'm sure was mine, on the names for the keyholes.  Could you  please switch and put 'Taylor' on Tinkerbell's keyhole and 'Morgan' on Chip and Dales?  Thank you.
> Your designs are really beautiful; it took me days and days to figure out just the right magnets for our trip in two weeks.  I do have one question:  I asked about having the pirate heads with my granddaughters' names.  Does someone else do the art work for that design?  This is all new to me, so I don't know exactly how it all works.  I'd appreciate it if you could give me some direction on the pirate heads.
> Thanks again, and please keep up the beautiful work.  You  make many, many, people very, very happy!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Nancy


Sorry, You didn't mention putting names on the keyholes so i just took a guess. Easy fix. Somebody else does the pirate heads. It's either Milliepie or tjbaggott. So many designs i don't remember who does it for sure. Just put out the request and they will see it.


----------



## golfrbill

Hi Jordak,
One more set of license plates, PLEASE.  I promise I won't ask for anything else.
A  licence plate with the Jonas Brothers with the name 'Morgan' 
A license plate with the Jonas Brothers, Hannah, and Selena with the name 'Taylor'.  

Both plates should have March as the date and New Jersey for the state.  
THANK YOU, once again.

Nancy


----------



## tjcamtc

Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

golfrbill said:


> Hi Jordak,
> One more set of license plates, PLEASE.  I promise I won't ask for anything else.
> A  licence plate with the Jonas Brothers with the name 'Morgan'
> A license plate with the Jonas Brothers, Hannah, and Selena with the name 'Taylor'.
> 
> Both plates should have March as the date and New Jersey for the state.
> THANK YOU, once again.
> 
> Nancy


keep asking! I don't mind at all.


----------



## golfrbill

You are THE BEST!!!  Thank you, Gracias, and Danke.


----------



## Mtopher4

tjbaggott said:


> For Mtopher4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





Oh MY... It's AWESOME... I LOVE it.. Thank you sooooo much


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

I need a favor.  Our friends Lindy and Don were planning on going on the Disney Wonder in April.  A family problem (elderly mother) has caused them to have to change their plans and I would like to cheer them up.  You made us the license plates for them.  Lindy was Minnie, and Don was Grumpy and the state is Delaware.  Can you use those plates and take off the picture of the Wonder and the DCL emblem and add something to do about WDW instead?  Also, you made the picture of the car with the license for us you put 51 years.  Could we get something like that for them, with their names (Lindy and Don) and instead of the miles marker, just the car with 51 years on it and have Lindy and Don on it?  I think the ship in the distance would be ok and give them something to look forward to.

Thanks for any help.

Peg


----------



## mrosen

Jordak:

Any chance I could get this birthday cake to say -

"Happy 10th Birthday"  with "Megan" on it.


----------



## tjbaggott

For dismommy2:






[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I need a favor.  Our friends Lindy and Don were planning on going on the Disney Wonder in April.  A family problem (elderly mother) has caused them to have to change their plans and I would like to cheer them up.  You made us the license plates for them.  Lindy was Minnie, and Don was Grumpy and the state is Delaware.  Can you use those plates and take off the picture of the Wonder and the DCL emblem and add something to do about WDW instead?  Also, you made the picture of the car with the license for us you put 51 years.  Could we get something like that for them, with their names (Lindy and Don) and instead of the miles marker, just the car with 51 years on it and have Lindy and Don on it?  I think the ship in the distance would be ok and give them something to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Peg


That is to bad. If you need anything else let me know.


----------



## jordak

mrosen said:


> Jordak:
> 
> Any chance I could get this birthday cake to say -
> 
> "Happy 10th Birthday"  with "Megan" on it.


Sure!


----------



## PegIra

Wow, thanks so much.  We are having lunch with them tomorrow, so I will get this made up to give them.  

This was a huge disappointment, but now you have helped a lot.

Many thanks,

Peg


----------



## dismommy2

tjbaggott 
Thank you so much for my Grandma Deb Image!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## mrosen

jordak said:


> Sure!


 
thanks so much!  that was very quick!


----------



## wickesy

Hi Jordak,

Can you please do me a birthday cake with David and 39th birthday.

Thanks.


----------



## grlzmom

Jordak,

Could I please get:

license plate, mickey and minnie in porhole, Disney Magic, East Bound Trans Atlantic, April 2010 and Shore Family on it?

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

wickesy said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Can you please do me a birthday cake with David and 39th birthday.
> 
> Thanks.


sure


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I please get:
> 
> license plate, mickey and minnie in porhole, Disney Magic, East Bound Trans Atlantic, April 2010 and Shore Family on it?
> 
> Thanks!


you're welcome


----------



## tjcamtc

Hi, Jordak!

Would it be possible to get two Mickey breakfast placements, the Wonder to Mexico, 3/27/11, Aaron and Madison?

Thank you so much, where do you get these cool ideas?  LOL

Janie


----------



## jordak

tjcamtc said:


> Hi, Jordak!
> 
> Would it be possible to get two Mickey breakfast placements, the Wonder to Mexico, 3/27/11, Aaron and Madison?
> 
> Thank you so much, where do you get these cool ideas?  LOL
> 
> Janie


here you go. Most of the time they just sort of happen. This one i have to give credit to my daughter. She suggested i make a Mickey egg and i just built around that idea.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Made shirts for my friends Don and Lindy with the new designs you made for me and they were thrilled.  Thanks again for all your help.

Peg


----------



## Mtopher4

Very cool breakfast placemats


----------



## tjcamtc

Thanks so much, Jordak!  These door magnets are going to cost me a fortune!

Have a great weekend!

Janie


----------



## platinumcruzer

I am looking for a design to celebrate our 16th Mother/daughter cruise with DCL....didn't know if you had anything already or were willing to let your creativity go wild....My name is Cindy and my daughter is Cara...We will be sailing on the Magic...March 6th -13th 2010...(I know it's short notice)....if you can find the time, it woukd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jordak

platinumcruzer said:


> I am looking for a design to celebrate our 16th Mother/daughter cruise with DCL....didn't know if you had anything already or were willing to let your creativity go wild....My name is Cindy and my daughter is Cara...We will be sailing on the Magic...March 6th -13th 2010...(I know it's short notice)....if you can find the time, it woukd be greatly appreciated.


I'll try. I have been been lacking creative ideas lately so i don't know if i can come up with anything worthy but i certainly will give it my best.


----------



## milliepie

platinumcruzer said:


> I am looking for a design to celebrate our 16th Mother/daughter cruise with DCL....didn't know if you had anything already or were willing to let your creativity go wild....My name is Cindy and my daughter is Cara...We will be sailing on the Magic...March 6th -13th 2010...(I know it's short notice)....if you can find the time, it woukd be greatly appreciated.



Hi there.  Just making sure you got your request I posted on my thread for you.  Hope you have fun!  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35601028&postcount=2623


----------



## kileybeth

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Love this one! an I get the exact same one for same cruise but for 
_*Mark & Kim*_

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

kileybeth said:


> Love this one! an I get the exact same one for same cruise but for
> _*Mark & Kim*_
> 
> Thanks so much!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

platinumcruzer said:


> I am looking for a design to celebrate our 16th Mother/daughter cruise with DCL....didn't know if you had anything already or were willing to let your creativity go wild....My name is Cindy and my daughter is Cara...We will be sailing on the Magic...March 6th -13th 2010...(I know it's short notice)....if you can find the time, it woukd be greatly appreciated.


Well i got an idea and went wild with it. Possibly work for you?


----------



## ukmickeyc

Hi, have spent hours looking at your wonderful designs. Would it be possible for you to make the following for our Disney Cruise in August:

Could we have 2 journal books with a postcard of Disney magic only ( not at Castaway Cay):
First one- 'Our third Disney Cruise', next line- 'Disney Magic August 7th - August 18th 2010 Mediterranean Cruise.' Crosby Family in the label. To do list : 1. Relax 2. See the sights 3. Soak up the sun 4. Eat & drink lots

Second one - 'Our first Disney Cruise', next line- 'Disney Magic August 7th - August 18th 2010 Mediterranean Cruise.' McGrath Family in the label. To do list : 1. Relax 2. See the sights 3. Soak up the sun 4. Eat & drink lots

Will really appreciate this. Many thanks Mike


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> Well i got an idea and went wild with it. Possibly work for you?



Omg I love this one!!!!!! Jordak I will think of what I want it to say so I can reuse it and get back with ya.

Love It!


----------



## jordak

ukmickeyc said:


> Hi, have spent hours looking at your wonderful designs. Would it be possible for you to make the following for our Disney Cruise in August:
> 
> Could we have 2 journal books with a postcard of Disney magic only ( not at Castaway Cay):
> First one- 'Our third Disney Cruise', next line- 'Disney Magic August 7th - August 18th 2010 Mediterranean Cruise.' Crosby Family in the label. To do list : 1. Relax 2. See the sights 3. Soak up the sun 4. Eat & drink lots
> 
> Second one - 'Our first Disney Cruise', next line- 'Disney Magic August 7th - August 18th 2010 Mediterranean Cruise.' McGrath Family in the label. To do list : 1. Relax 2. See the sights 3. Soak up the sun 4. Eat & drink lots
> 
> Will really appreciate this. Many thanks Mike


here you go


----------



## ukmickeyc

Thank you so much. They are awesome! We really appreciate it.


----------



## milliepie

I love the button design Jordak.  We collect disney pins and buttons and when I saw that I was like


----------



## Tami0220

I found this in tjbaggott's shared file.  Can you please add the date Jan 6-21, 2011 on the banner?  And on the left side of the banner Panama, the right side of the banner Canal?

Thank you much


----------



## tjbaggott

Tami0220 said:


> I found this in tjbaggott's shared file.  Can you please add the date Jan 6-21, 2011 on the banner?  And on the left side of the banner Panama, the right side of the banner Canal?
> 
> Thank you much



I will do this up tomorrow for you.


----------



## jordak

Thanks millipie and GoofyTraci


----------



## GoHerd1028

*Hey Jordak!


you have come up with another great design...can I get the one with the buttons with The Wileys somewhere on it and our names Steve Shari Ethan and Lauren ?  Whatever you can come up with if you can.


Steve*


----------



## jordak

GoHerd1028 said:


> *Hey Jordak!
> 
> 
> you have come up with another great design...can I get the one with the buttons with The Wileys somewhere on it and our names Steve Shari Ethan and Lauren ?  Whatever you can come up with if you can.
> 
> 
> Steve*


Thanks. Played with a couple different ways for multiple names and this was probably the best way by just adding a new pin.


----------



## GoHerd1028

jordak said:


> Thanks. Played with a couple different ways for multiple names and this was probably the best way by just adding a new pin.


*
Perfect!!!!

I might have a coule last minute things before Friday LOL*


----------



## jordak

GoHerd1028 said:


> *
> Perfect!!!!
> 
> I might have a coule last minute things before Friday LOL*


wow, totally lost track of the date. I hate the last week before a vacation. Time just seems to drag slowly with the anticipation. If i don't hear from you before then, enjoy your cruise!


----------



## djpate

mouselovr said:


> could I get the POTC license plate with Deb & Florida on it and no date please?
> also do you have a journal for the Baltic cruise
> I love you photo bucket!!! There is so much I want to request!!!


----------



## jordak

djpate said:


> mouselovr said:
> 
> 
> 
> could I get the POTC license plate with Deb & Florida on it and no date please?
> also do you have a journal for the Baltic cruise
> I love you photo bucket!!! There is so much I want to request!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i have done a Baltic cruise journal a couple times. What dates would you want?
Click to expand...


----------



## GoHerd1028

*ok Jordak...I am printing things out and lamenating them tonight...if you have time I have one last request before we go...


Shari with Dorie and Nemo

Ethan with a Buzz Lightyear that his name does not hide 

Lauren with Snow White

Steve with Doc or Happy or Grumpy...you pick!

Thanks!*


----------



## MrsScooby

djpate said:


> mouselovr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also do you have a journal for the Baltic cruise
> I love you photo bucket!!! There is so much I want to request!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i have done a Baltic cruise journal a couple times. What dates would you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baltic cruise journal would be great
> Could I get one too?
> 
> We are the Schuberg family-Laurie, Darren, Andrew and Kelly
> sailing July 18-30th on the Magic
> "Our Baltic Adventure" or something like that.
> 
> I am so going to have the best door on my cruise
> Until the others start coming over here
Click to expand...


----------



## tinkerone

tinkerone said:


> just found this thread.  awesome work!  wondering if i can get in on it....please....
> 
> green tinkerbell letters -- judy
> castaway cay cloth deck chairs on boat -- amy, chloe, cassidy,  disney magic 2010
> mickey/minnie sitting on beach at castaway cay in beach chairs -- rob, judy
> 
> thanks so very much.



not sure where you are on this thread but i thought i would bump my post #3327.  you asked me to clairy in post 3332 which i did in 3342.  hopefully i didn't just miss your art work, i'd feel really stupid.  
thanks again


----------



## milliepie

tinkerone said:


> not sure where you are on this thread but i thought i would bump my post #3327.  you asked me to clairy in post 3332 which i did in 3342.  hopefully i didn't just miss your art work, i'd feel really stupid.
> thanks again



Sorry I didn't see this one.


----------



## jordak

GoHerd1028 said:


> *ok Jordak...I am printing things out and lamenating them tonight...if you have time I have one last request before we go...
> 
> 
> Shari with Dorie and Nemo
> 
> Ethan with a Buzz Lightyear that his name does not hide
> 
> Lauren with Snow White
> 
> Steve with Doc or Happy or Grumpy...you pick!
> 
> Thanks!*


wasn't real sure about which Buzz you wanted. Hope this will do. Have a great time!


----------



## jordak

MrsScooby said:


> djpate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baltic cruise journal would be great
> Could I get one too?
> 
> We are the Schuberg family-Laurie, Darren, Andrew and Kelly
> sailing July 18-30th on the Magic
> "Our Baltic Adventure" or something like that.
> 
> I am so going to have the best door on my cruise
> Until the others start coming over here
> 
> 
> 
> sure, no problem
Click to expand...


----------



## alltheparks

These magnets are great and could get "addictive". I have two request for my star wars loving son.  We are cruising April 24, 2010.

1) Star Wars X-wing & Mickey License Plate      AIDEN

2) Somewhere I saw, and can't track it down where you fill in a name with characters, we would love the name AIDEN done with star wars disney characters.  If I need to request elsewhere, please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## jordak

alltheparks said:


> These magnets are great and could get "addictive". I have two request for my star wars loving son.  We are cruising April 24, 2010.
> 
> 1) Star Wars X-wing & Mickey License Plate      AIDEN
> 
> 2) Somewhere I saw, and can't track it down where you fill in a name with characters, we would love the name AIDEN done with star wars disney characters.  If I need to request elsewhere, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


here you go


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> MrsScooby said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> Love it
> 
> Really appreciate what you guys are doing here with the door signs
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmyc17

jordak said:


> you bet


Jordak, Your work is awesome. 
Could I please get two of these:
One for the Candelmo Family
Disney Magic  March 20-27, 2010


One for the Laino Family
Disney Magic  March 20-27, 2010
Thanks,
JimmyC


----------



## TK Brown

jordak said:


> here you go



Could you possibly do one of these with "Ryan" for the name? Thanks!


----------



## wickesy

Hi Jordak,

I didn't realise you had a Baltic version of the journal.  Could you do me one with "Ray & David" for "June 12 - 24th" please.


----------



## milliepie

alltheparks said:


> These magnets are great and could get "addictive". I have two request for my star wars loving son.  We are cruising April 24, 2010.
> 
> 1) Star Wars X-wing & Mickey License Plate      AIDEN
> 
> 2) Somewhere I saw, and can't track it down where you fill in a name with characters, we would love the name AIDEN done with star wars disney characters.  If I need to request elsewhere, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## alltheparks

Thank you both for a quick response!  We really appreciate it!


----------



## jordak

jimmyc17 said:


> Jordak, Your work is awesome.
> Could I please get two of these:
> One for the Candelmo Family
> Disney Magic  March 20-27, 2010
> 
> 
> One for the Laino Family
> Disney Magic  March 20-27, 2010
> Thanks,
> JimmyC


sure, no problem


----------



## jordak

TK Brown said:


> Could you possibly do one of these with "Ryan" for the name? Thanks!


you bet


----------



## jordak

wickesy said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I didn't realise you had a Baltic version of the journal.  Could you do me one with "Ray & David" for "June 12 - 24th" please.


no problem.


----------



## TK Brown

jordak said:


> you bet



Thats just awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Tammie0220:






[/IMG]


----------



## djpate

jordak said:


> djpate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i have done a Baltic cruise journal a couple times. What dates would you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I love the plate!
> 
> For the journal could you do 3 separate ones all with the date July6-18th and could I change to do list to be 1.Relax    2.Take lots of pictures   3.Celebrate and different tags to read the following:
> 1st one-"My 40th birthday cruise"
> 2nd one-"Our 15th anniversary cruise"
> 3rd one-"Deb, Judy and Ray"
> 
> Thanx
Click to expand...


----------



## Tami0220

tjbaggott said:


> For Tammie0220:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Ooooooooo, I'm squealing like a pig!  I love it thank you so very much!


----------



## DumboFan

Can I please get this with DumboFan on 1 ear & DopeyLvr on the other?




Can I have this one changed to Taylor Family & Southampton, NJ on the bottom?




Is there any way this one can have a smaller Minnie & The Taylor Family added? 




We're not cruising until August, but I've just convinced my husband that we should decorate our door! I want to have them done before he changes his mind!

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## jordak

djpate said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I love the plate!
> 
> For the journal could you do 3 separate ones all with the date July6-18th and could I change to do list to be 1.Relax    2.Take lots of pictures   3.Celebrate and different tags to read the following:
> 1st one-"My 40th birthday cruise"
> 2nd one-"Our 15th anniversary cruise"
> 3rd one-"Deb, Judy and Ray"
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## djpate

I really like these






Could you change it with no Mickey ice cream, and with glass of wine on table and saying to read "Leaving reality behind"






Could I get this one with Minnie instead and a margarita on the table.






Could this read"Deb Livin it up on the Magic" Thanx


----------



## jordak

DumboFan said:


> Can I please get this with DumboFan on 1 ear & DopeyLvr on the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have this one changed to Taylor Family & Southampton, NJ on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way this one can have a smaller Minnie & The Taylor Family added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not cruising until August, but I've just convinced my husband that we should decorate our door! I want to have them done before he changes his mind!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!


Here is my part


----------



## djpate

jordak said:


> djpate said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying so fast they look awesome!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

djpate said:


> I really like these
> 
> 
> 
> Could you change it with no Mickey ice cream, and with glass of wine on table and saying to read "Leaving reality behind"
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get this one with Minnie instead and a margarita on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> Could this read"Deb Livin it up on the Magic" Thanx


----------



## djpate

jordak said:


>



Thank you so much for the quick work. These are great. This is the first time I have requested on disboards on my own without my bff fivepin.


----------



## golfrbill

Hi Jordak,

Nancy from NJ again.  Could you please draw me an Ariel license plate (like the one on the page above) with the name "Taylor" on it, "March" in the corner and "New Jersey" at the bottom.
Thanks - you are wonderful.


----------



## jordak

golfrbill said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Nancy from NJ again.  Could you please draw me an Ariel license plate (like the one on the page above) with the name "Taylor" on it, "March" in the corner and "New Jersey" at the bottom.
> Thanks - you are wonderful.


sure, glad to.


----------



## jimmyc17

jordak said:


> sure, no problem



Could you please do a couple personal NORTH CAROLINA license plates for us?

Jim Mickey
Kim  Minnie
Elizabeth  Jasmine
Mia  tinkerbell


Mike   Mickey
Elaine  Minnie
Savannah   Ariel
Michael  Star Wars

Thanks,
JimmyC


----------



## jordak

jimmyc17 said:


> Could you please do a couple personal NORTH CAROLINA license plates for us?
> 
> Jim Mickey
> Kim  Minnie
> Elizabeth  Jasmine
> Mia  tinkerbell
> 
> 
> Mike   Mickey
> Elaine  Minnie
> Savannah   Ariel
> Michael  Star Wars
> 
> Thanks,
> JimmyC



what date do you want on the sticker?


----------



## AnnMarie3

Jordak, your graphics are awesome. I love your Mickey as the Joker. do you by any chance have Mickey as Batman? or anything with Chernabog from Fantasia? Also trying to find a character playing basketball. (for a 12 year old boy) If you have these I would appreciate it so much. My ds would be thrilled.

Thank You!!


----------



## milliepie

AnnMarie3 said:


> Jordak, your graphics are awesome. I love your Mickey as the Joker. do you by any chance have Mickey as Batman? or anything with Chernabog from Fantasia? Also trying to find a character playing basketball. (for a 12 year old boy) If you have these I would appreciate it so much. My ds would be thrilled.
> 
> Thank You!!



I have this clipart of Goofy playing basketball.  I also have a Chernabog mickey head if you are interested.    Click the pic and then the 4arrow square for full size.


----------



## jordak

AnnMarie3 said:


> Jordak, your graphics are awesome. I love your Mickey as the Joker. do you by any chance have Mickey as Batman? or anything with Chernabog from Fantasia? Also trying to find a character playing basketball. (for a 12 year old boy) If you have these I would appreciate it so much. My ds would be thrilled.
> 
> Thank You!!


I did make a Batman Mickey not long ago. I have it as a stand alone or as a license plate. If you need them personalized let me know.


----------



## AnnMarie3

Love all of these! I would like the Mickey Batman as a stand-alone. Thank you. You are very talented!

Ann Marie


----------



## jimmyc17

jimmyc17 said:


> Could you please do a couple personal NORTH CAROLINA license plates for us?
> 
> Jim Mickey
> Kim  Minnie
> Elizabeth  Jasmine
> Mia  tinkerbell
> 
> 
> Mike   Mickey
> Elaine  Minnie
> Savannah   Ariel
> Michael  Star Wars
> 
> Thanks,
> JimmyC


Sorry about that Jordak.  We depart March 20, 2010.  
Thanks again.
JimmyC


----------



## jimmyc17

jordak said:


> what date do you want on the sticker?



We depart March 20, 2010.
Thanks again.
JimmyC


----------



## Dgentrysim

I've been bouncing around looking at the magnets and I must have missed something along the way.  Who is making these magnets (like the one of Mickey & Minnie sitting on the beach watching the ship come in and the names of Hope and someone else written in the sand), what are they for, and how do you get one?  Are they something you can download and use on your door on the cruise?  I love the one I described above!  If someone could help me out, I would most appreciate it!  Thanks!

DisneyDeb


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> I've been bouncing around looking at the magnets and I must have missed something along the way.  Who is making these magnets (like the one of Mickey & Minnie sitting on the beach watching the ship come in and the names of Hope and someone else written in the sand), what are they for, and how do you get one?  Are they something you can download and use on your door on the cruise?  I love the one I described above!  If someone could help me out, I would most appreciate it!  Thanks!
> 
> DisneyDeb


Myself, Millipie and tjbaggott provide the most of the designs here. Just request the design you want and what info you would like and we will do them for you to download and print. The Mickey and Minnie is one I made with a couple of variations being done by tjbaggott and I. Which one are you talking about? The one with a black boarder and small beach or  the one with Mickey and Minnie holding hands and large beach with the option of mickey bars and children playing. Thanks


----------



## Dgentrysim

Thanks for getting back so quickly.  The one I'm talking about you only see the back of their adirondack chairs and their heads.  They are not holding hands.  Mickey has a Corona beer on the table beside him and Minnie has a mixed drink in a hurricane glass.  The are facing the ocean and in the upper left corner you see the cruise ship.  There is a Mickey cloud over towards the upper right corner.  The names are written in the sand between Mickey and Minnie.  Don't think I saw the one of Mickey and Minnie holding hands with children playing.

Also, how do I make this magnet? I read where you get magnet paper, but do you just download the pic and print on magnet paper? I assume it's one you can put on your door on the ship.

That's really nice that you do this!  Thanks again for your help in this matter!!!

DisneyDeb


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> Thanks for getting back so quickly.  The one I'm talking about you only see the back of their adirondack chairs and their heads.  They are not holding hands.  Mickey has a Corona beer on the table beside him and Minnie has a mixed drink in a hurricane glass.  The are facing the ocean and in the upper left corner you see the cruise ship.  There is a Mickey cloud over towards the upper right corner.  The names are written in the sand between Mickey and Minnie.  Don't think I saw the one of Mickey and Minnie holding hands with children playing.
> 
> Also, how do I make this magnet? I read where you get magnet paper, but do you just download the pic and print on magnet paper? I assume it's one you can put on your door on the ship.
> 
> That's really nice that you do this!  Thanks again for your help in this matter!!!
> 
> DisneyDeb


Yep, just download then you can print to magnet paper or card stock then add magnetic strips yourself. Some even laminate the card stock to make them last. The design you described is handled by tjbaggott. Here is an example of the other one i make as an option. Kids, drinks and mickey bars are optional. On tjbaggott's design she will do any drink you request also.


----------



## YMCJD

Jordak,
Would you please make the following license plates for my family?  The month on all the plates should be March.  Thanks so much!!!

Pluto - Clarissa (Florida)
Little Mermaid 2 - Madeline (Florida)
Pink Minnie - Yoniece (Florida)
Blues Brothers - John (Florida)
Pink Tink - Nana (Florida)
Pink Heart Cinderella - Stella (Alabama)
Mickey and Pluto - Henry (Alabama)
Sleeping Beauty - Brandy (Alabama)
Pirate Mickey - Douglas (Alabama)


----------



## rescuetink

jordak said:


>



This is SO SO us!!!  Can you please do this for us??  We're not going on the cruise till Nov 2011, but if I don't get this now I'll forget!!!

Can you put "Bauman Family" on it?  And date it November 12, 2011??

We saw this with the beers, but we're both ice tea drinkers!!!

We'll put this on our stateroom door an t-shirts!!!

Thanks...  

David


----------



## Dgentrysim

Jordak.....could you please make me one of Mickey & Minnie on the beach holding hands, no kids, mixed drink for me, Yuengling (or any kind of beer) for Mickey, and in the sand write:  Happy 30th Anniversary Rick & Deb, Disney Magic, June 2010.  This is so awesome!  Thank you so much for doing this!

Also, could you do one with Mickey and Minnie driving on the road towards the ocean with the "2010" road sign w/Magic on it?  30 years on the license plate.  Then "Happy Anniversary Rick & Deb" on the road.  Thank you again so much!  It's wonderful that you do this!!! Bless you!  Have a great evening!

DisneyDeb


----------



## jordak

jimmyc17 said:


> We depart March 20, 2010.
> Thanks again.
> JimmyC


Here you go.


----------



## jordak

YMCJD said:


> Jordak,
> Would you please make the following license plates for my family?  The month on all the plates should be March.  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Pluto - Clarissa (Florida)
> Little Mermaid 2 - Madeline (Florida)
> Pink Minnie - Yoniece (Florida)
> Blues Brothers - John (Florida)
> Pink Tink - Nana (Florida)
> Pink Heart Cinderella - Stella (Alabama)
> Mickey and Pluto - Henry (Alabama)
> Sleeping Beauty - Brandy (Alabama)
> Pirate Mickey - Douglas (Alabama)


Here you go. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## jordak

rescuetink said:


> This is SO SO us!!!  Can you please do this for us??  We're not going on the cruise till Nov 2011, but if I don't get this now I'll forget!!!
> 
> Can you put "Bauman Family" on it?  And date it November 12, 2011??
> 
> We saw this with the beers, but we're both ice tea drinkers!!!
> 
> We'll put this on our stateroom door an t-shirts!!!
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> David


You should have said something about liking this but wanted something besides beer. I am always willing to do small changes...within reason.


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> Jordak.....could you please make me one of Mickey & Minnie on the beach holding hands, no kids, mixed drink for me, Yuengling (or any kind of beer) for Mickey, and in the sand write:  Happy 30th Anniversary Rick & Deb, Disney Magic, June 2010.  This is so awesome!  Thank you so much for doing this!
> 
> Also, could you do one with Mickey and Minnie driving on the road towards the ocean with the "2010" road sign w/Magic on it?  30 years on the license plate.  Then "Happy Anniversary Rick & Deb" on the road.  Thank you again so much!  It's wonderful that you do this!!! Bless you!  Have a great evening!
> 
> DisneyDeb


You're welcome


----------



## tjbaggott

DumboFan said:


> Can I please get this with DumboFan on 1 ear & DopeyLvr on the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have this one changed to Taylor Family & Southampton, NJ on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way this one can have a smaller Minnie & The Taylor Family added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not cruising until August, but I've just convinced my husband that we should decorate our door! I want to have them done before he changes his mind!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



Jordak, do you want to handle the beach one here as I don't have a little Minnie for it.  I've been sick in bed the past few days with my son's laptop and it doesn't have my graphics program on it.  Doing better now, so I will get the Green Disboards Mickey Head one done up today!


----------



## mommykds

jordak said:


> Thanks. Played with a couple different ways for multiple names and this was probably the best way by just adding a new pin.




What a great design!  May I get this one with the following..

Dana
Anne Marie
Katie 
Daniel
Sophie
Wonder Cruise March 28-April 1

Thank you!


----------



## rescuetink

jordak said:


> You should have said something about liking this but wanted something besides beer. I am always willing to do small changes...within reason.



I Love ALL your artwork!!  But I've been looking for things for our WDW this May, and for our cruise next year!!  So I just browse till I see something that I think will suit us!!  I didn't even think about the ice tea glasses till I saw them and my DW and I just loved it!!    On our cruise we stop at Castaway Cay twice as that's our favorite place to stop on the cruise!!

Thank you so so much for doing this for us, it's people like you that help make our Disney experience so much better for us as you do these things for us!!!  Remember, we don't cruise till Nov 2011 so I'm SURE we'll have more request before then!!

David


----------



## Angelhalo

Ooh hi hi!  Jordak! I am LOVING all of the amazing artwork in this thread!!!

DH and I are going on a cruise with another couple in April on the wonder.  I was wondering if there might be any way we could get something made for us!  

I want to put one on mine and DH's door that says Happy Anniversary!  I love the one you just posted!!!

And, I'd like to put something on our friend's door.  It is their very first cruise ever!!!

If this would be possible, I'd love to PM you with our names and such.  If not I understand.  Seems like you get a lot of requests and I don't know if there is a waiting list or anything....

We did magnets on our last cruise but that was our honeymoon so I can't re-use all my bride and groom stuff!  LOL!


----------



## Dgentrysim

David...I agree with you!  Jordak and others that are taking on the hundreds of requests for personalized magnets just make the trips so much more special!  Thank you so much for taking the time, Jordak, to do this.  I LOVE the ones you just did for me!  I love the idea of putting these magnets on our door!  Can't wait to see some other ideas on these sites!!

DisneyDeb


----------



## jordak

Angelhalo said:


> Ooh hi hi!  Jordak! I am LOVING all of the amazing artwork in this thread!!!
> 
> DH and I are going on a cruise with another couple in April on the wonder.  I was wondering if there might be any way we could get something made for us!
> 
> I want to put one on mine and DH's door that says Happy Anniversary!  I love the one you just posted!!!
> 
> And, I'd like to put something on our friend's door.  It is their very first cruise ever!!!
> 
> If this would be possible, I'd love to PM you with our names and such.  If not I understand.  Seems like you get a lot of requests and I don't know if there is a waiting list or anything....
> 
> We did magnets on our last cruise but that was our honeymoon so I can't re-use all my bride and groom stuff!  LOL!


No problem sending me a PM. It can be overwhelming sometimes but i am never behind so send me your requests whenever you want.


----------



## jordak

mommykds said:


> What a great design!  May I get this one with the following..
> 
> Dana
> Anne Marie
> Katie
> Daniel
> Sophie
> Wonder Cruise March 28-April 1
> 
> Thank you!


This design is so new i am still trying to figure out where to put multiple names and still look alright.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, do you want to handle the beach one here as I don't have a little Minnie for it.  I've been sick in bed the past few days with my son's laptop and it doesn't have my graphics program on it.  Doing better now, so I will get the Green Disboards Mickey Head one done up today!


Sure i can do that. Not sure exactly what she meant by that but i'll play with it. Get to feeling better!


----------



## NicsMom1500

Hi
I am so impressed with the artwork displayed here as well as the generosity of fellow Dis friends. Wow.

My family is going on the May 26 Mediterranean cruise. I was wondering if someone might use their creativity to design a magnet for us. 

Michael, Kim and Nicolas LaPaglia

PM or email if you need more details. 

Thank you for spreading so much magic to everyone. It's inspiring!


----------



## lakerz5

We would love a journal for our upcoming Med Cruise: The Magic, May 26-June 5 2010 with the names: Teri, Mari, Terrence, Spencer and McKay with relax, eat lots of ice cream and see Mickey.

Thank you so much for your creativity!


----------



## jimmyc17

jordak said:


> Here you go.


Thanks so much Jordak.   They turned out great!!!
JimmyC


----------



## jordak

lakerz5 said:


> We would love a journal for our upcoming Med Cruise: The Magic, May 26-June 5 2010 with the names: Teri, Mari, Terrence, Spencer and McKay with relax, eat lots of ice cream and see Mickey.
> 
> Thank you so much for your creativity!


you're welcome


----------



## goofprincess

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Awesome and so perfect for us; may we please have the same but with the names Tony and Sandy

Thanks so much.


----------



## jordak

goofprincess said:


> Awesome and so perfect for us; may we please have the same but with the names Tony and Sandy
> 
> Thanks so much.


sure, np


----------



## disney-lover

Your designs are so good.  The kids both love them so much they want me to do them for them both!  I wouldn't have a clue where to start.  So if I ask very very nicely would you do some for me, pretty please 

Both kids want the mickey heads like on page 3 of this thread.  My DD would like the Tinkerbell one with the pattern inside and her name 'AMY' and my son would like the one with Mickey at the side but he would also like goofy on the other side if that would be possible with his name 'DAN'.    Also I have seen the ones you have done recently on the beach with mum and dad with a drink and ice-cream and mickey and minnie playing ball, would it be possible to have one of those as well please with 'THE ROSCOE FAMILY' in the sand?

I feel so cheeky asking for these, so thank you very much


----------



## jordak

disney-lover said:


> Your designs are so good.  The kids both love them so much they want me to do them for them both!  I wouldn't have a clue where to start.  So if I ask very very nicely would you do some for me, pretty please
> 
> Both kids want the mickey heads like on page 3 of this thread.  My DD would like the Tinkerbell one with the pattern inside and her name 'AMY' and my son would like the one with Mickey at the side but he would also like goofy on the other side if that would be possible with his name 'DAN'.    Also I have seen the ones you have done recently on the beach with mum and dad with a drink and ice-cream and mickey and minnie playing ball, would it be possible to have one of those as well please with 'THE ROSCOE FAMILY' in the sand?
> 
> I feel so cheeky asking for these, so thank you very much


Here is my contribution.  The others you described are done by Millipie. Don't worry about asking for designs. That's why we are here.


----------



## disney-lover

jordak said:


> Here is my contribution.  The others you described are done by Millipie. Don't worry about asking for designs. That's why we are here.



Thank you so much Jordak.  It looks fab. It will take pride of place on our door


----------



## Angelhalo

jordak said:


> No problem sending me a PM. It can be overwhelming sometimes but i am never behind so send me your requests whenever you want.



Wow thank you soooo much!  You are so amazing!  You guys who are all doing these for everyone are so generous.  True Disney spirit!


----------



## msnoble

Just wanted to thank you all again for all the great disigns you did for our recent cruise (our first!).  We got so many great compliments on the things I made with your disigns that I wanted to post a few links to photos.  Just click the thumbnail below for the larger photos.




shirt disign from Jordak




our door, disigns from Milliepie and tjbaggott




this is a tote I made for myself and for a FE gift exchange, disign from tjbaggott



]
back of the tote was personalized; this is the disboards tag from tjbaggott




this is the tag for the non-disboarders; I personalized one of Milliepie's blanks




the FE goodie bag for the kids; I personalized a blank tag from Milliepie

Your generosity of spirit and time is very appreciated 
Maureen


----------



## tjbaggott

Maureen, thanks for posting the photos!  I LOVE how your tote bags turned out.  Everything looks fabulous!


----------



## grlzmom

jordak said:


> you're welcome




Jordak, You are so awesome! Thanks so much!

Can I get another one, same exact except name Simons Family?


----------



## murphy4

hello!  We are doing our first disney cruise and I love your "names" with the characters!  can you make me the following:

Cheryl- Jiminy Cricket
Doris-Goofy
Amanda-Eyore
Debbie-Winnie the Pooh

thanks!
Debbie


----------



## Angelhalo

Got my magnets in PM, thank you so much jordak!!


----------



## MACfamily4

Hi Jordak,

I wonder if I could have the mickey eye in the keyhole with March 13 on the left, 2011 on the right and Dream on the bottom, and another with July 5, 2011 and Dream.   I would also love the license plate with mickey in the porthole that says Disney Dream, McCrossen Family.  Could I also have Bob and Carol on a Disney Dream license plate with Mickey and Minnie in the porthole?

Thanks so much for your time and effort on our behalf!!


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Jordak, You are so awesome! Thanks so much!
> 
> Can I get another one, same exact except name Simons Family?


you bet


----------



## princess22

Hey Jordak!!  I love your designs! I went through your photobucket and was wondering if you could make the following for me please?

Pirate Minnie x 3: Carol, Stacey, Addison
Mulan: Stacey
Dory and Nemo: Carol
Pink Heart (Cinderella): Addison

Oh, and we are cruising in April.  Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

MACfamily4 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I wonder if I could have the mickey eye in the keyhole with March 13 on the left, 2011 on the right and Dream on the bottom, and another with July 5, 2011 and Dream.   I would also love the license plate with mickey in the porthole that says Disney Dream, McCrossen Family.  Could I also have Bob and Carol on a Disney Dream license plate with Mickey and Minnie in the porthole?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time and effort on our behalf!!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

princess22 said:


> Hey Jordak!!  I love your designs! I went through your photobucket and was wondering if you could make the following for me please?
> 
> Pirate Minnie x 3: Carol, Stacey, Addison
> Mulan: Stacey
> Dory and Nemo: Carol
> Pink Heart (Cinderella): Addison
> 
> Oh, and we are cruising in April.  Thanks!!!


sure, happy to!


----------



## Dgentrysim

jordak.....if you are on tonight....you sent me two magnets last night/this morning through a PM and I can't copy them without some of it being cut off.  My husband has tried and can't get it right....tried copying it and sending it to another place...didn't work.  Could I ask you again to make them?????????  Sugar on top??/!!!    The first one was a frame...upper left had a scroll and you put "Celebrating 30 years....Rick and Debra....Disney Magic....Mediterranrean Cruise.  Upper right had Mickey and Minnie watching a Mickey sunset and the Disney Magic ship in a bottle at the bottom.

The second madnet was of license with Mickey and Minnie looking out porthole.  Disney Magic at top.....Rick and Deb in the middle....and North Carolina at the bottom.

I'm sorry to ask you again, but would you mind making them again on this site.  I printed several off last night and had no problems.  Thank you so much!

Debra


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> jordak.....if you are on tonight....you sent me two magnets last night/this morning through a PM and I can't copy them without some of it being cut off.  My husband has tried and can't get it right....tried copying it and sending it to another place...didn't work.  Could I ask you again to make them?????????  Sugar on top??/!!!    The first one was a frame...upper left had a scroll and you put "Celebrating 30 years....Rick and Debra....Disney Magic....Mediterranrean Cruise.  Upper right had Mickey and Minnie watching a Mickey sunset and the Disney Magic ship in a bottle at the bottom.
> 
> The second madnet was of license with Mickey and Minnie looking out porthole.  Disney Magic at top.....Rick and Deb in the middle....and North Carolina at the bottom.
> 
> I'm sorry to ask you again, but would you mind making them again on this site.  I printed several off last night and had no problems.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Debra


that's odd. I tried it with no problems. Here you go.


----------



## Dgentrysim

jordak.......Thank you so very, very much!  I really appreciate it!

Debra


----------



## Dgentrysim

jordak.....I was looking through your magnets on photobucket and saw the Mickey invitation....if you have time could you make one for me and then I'll leave you alone for a long time!  lol    Rick and Deb.....You are cordially invited to a 10-night Mediterranean cruise on the Disney Magic....May 26 - June 5, 2010.....Sincerely, Mickey Mouse

That one is so cute!  Thank you!  If you can't get to it tonight....I'll keep checking to see if you are able to get to it later!  Once again...thank you and I promise I will leave you alone (for awhile! lol)

Debra


----------



## princess22

Jordak, Wow!  You're fast!  I love them! Thank you so much


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> jordak.....I was looking through your magnets on photobucket and saw the Mickey invitation....if you have time could you make one for me and then I'll leave you alone for a long time!  lol    Rick and Deb.....You are cordially invited to a 10-night Mediterranean cruise on the Disney Magic....May 26 - June 5, 2010.....Sincerely, Mickey Mouse
> 
> That one is so cute!  Thank you!  If you can't get to it tonight....I'll keep checking to see if you are able to get to it later!  Once again...thank you and I promise I will leave you alone (for awhile! lol)
> 
> Debra


  They all say they will leave me alone, but they all keep coming back for more.  Keep the requests coming, i don't mind.


----------



## msnoble

jordak said:


> They all say they will leave me alone, but they all keep coming back for more.  Keep the requests coming, i don't mind.



  So are you issuing a challenge?  If so, here's one:  have you thought of anything for the Alaska-bound cruises yet?  I know it's a ways off (528 days for me, but who's counting?) but....


----------



## lakerz5

Is it possible to get 2 breakfast placemats for our May 26- June 5 2010 Med Cruise, one with McKay and one with Spencer on it. with Magic to the Med on top.You are so talented..we just love the fact that you are a Nebraskan (like us)


----------



## jordak

lakerz5 said:


> Is it possible to get 2 breakfast placemats for our May 26- June 5 2010 Med Cruise, one with McKay and one with Spencer on it. with Magic to the Med on top.You are so talented..we just love the fact that you are a Nebraskan (like us)


A Nebraskan! That's awesome!


----------



## jordak

msnoble said:


> So are you issuing a challenge?  If so, here's one:  have you thought of anything for the Alaska-bound cruises yet?  I know it's a ways off (528 days for me, but who's counting?) but....


I don't yet, but i am glad you brought it up. Might kick start some new ideas. Thanks for posting the pictures from your trip by the way. Pretty neat to see the shirts.


----------



## mommykds

Thank you so much for the pin design on post 3570.  I appreciate your taking the time to personalize!  

Thanks again!


----------



## mommykds

May I make a request for these please but with different characters from your design file?






Dana - Mickey
Anne Marie - Goofy
Katie - Chip & Dale
Daniel - Donald
Sophie - Minnie & Mickey


Disney Wonder
March 28 - April 1, 2010


Thank you.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

My husband has a scooter because he is handicapped, and I have a smaller one to use while we are at WDW.  Could you make us some kind of signs for the front of our scooters.  We have a metalplate we put on the front basket of our scooters so we can put magnets on them.  I have two things in mind,  Something about celebrating our 51st Anniversary at WDW or one with this scooter belongs to Ira Lunt, New Castle, Delaware or in my case, Peg Lunt.  At one time, someone had made Ira one that had Goofy sitting in an old car and it said Ira Lunt, former stunt car racer, New Castle, Delaware.  Whatever you can think of would be great.

Peg


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

I was just thinking, maybe even the license plate would work good with our names and New Castle, Delaware on it.  Ira would love Tigger best and I like Minnie or Tinkerbell.

Peg


----------



## blessed32

Can I please have this with Celebrating the Magical year 2010 on Disney Cruise November 13, 2010 without Bridal/Groom Mickey and Minnie can you replace it with another picture. Thanks




milliepie said:


> Here are a couple of things from me.


----------



## blessed32

Can I get this one with Happy 7th Birthday Aaliyah. Our cruise is November 13-20 and we will be on the Magic



nikkistevej said:


> I had asked for some other designs to be made- but this one was so cute- I wanted it too. It needs to say Happy 8th Birthday Jordan. September 2010. Thanks so much- your designs are sooo cute!!


----------



## blessed32

Can I have this one with the name Ellen with NOV date, and North Carolina as the state with added cruise date November 13, 2010 Thank you 



diane648 said:


> Jordak -
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this!  Would you be able to do this one with a FEB date, TENNESSEE as the State and WOODRING as the name?
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Diane


----------



## blessed32

Can you please do one with Ellen, NOV date, North Carolina state and add November 13, 2010? Thank you



jordak said:


> here you go


----------



## MACfamily4

jordak said:


>



Thanks so much for the awesome designs you did for us.  I love this one, too.  I wonder if I could get this with the following:

Celebrating Will's 12th Birthday
Disney Dream
March 13-17, 2011

If you need more text, you could add Spring Break or Double-Dipping.

Thanks, again, for your time and talent.


----------



## jordak

mommykds said:


> May I make a request for these please but with different characters from your design file?
> 
> 
> 
> Dana - Mickey
> Anne Marie - Goofy
> Katie - Chip & Dale
> Daniel - Donald
> Sophie - Minnie & Mickey
> 
> 
> Disney Wonder
> March 28 - April 1, 2010
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Happy to. Thanks for picking a couple that never have been used.


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


> Sure!



Can I get this with Megan and happy 14th birthday please?


----------



## mstinson14

[/URL




Could I get this with Magic and Stinson Family and July 18 2010


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I was just thinking, maybe even the license plate would work good with our names and New Castle, Delaware on it.  Ira would love Tigger best and I like Minnie or Tinkerbell.
> 
> Peg


A couple things. Did you still want one with 51st anniversary too? Also you don't have to use the test track plate. It was made for somebody using a scooter in WDW and it cracks me up. Also i didn't put dates on the plates. Figured you can use it on cruise and in WDW. 
Oh yeah, i only used first names because i didn't want to cover up the characters.


----------



## jordak

blessed32 said:


> Can you please do one with Ellen, NOV date, North Carolina state and add November 13, 2010? Thank you


sure


----------



## jordak

MACfamily4 said:


> Thanks so much for the awesome designs you did for us.  I love this one, too.  I wonder if I could get this with the following:
> 
> Celebrating Will's 12th Birthday
> Disney Dream
> March 13-17, 2011
> 
> If you need more text, you could add Spring Break or Double-Dipping.
> 
> Thanks, again, for your time and talent.


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> [/URL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get this with Magic and Stinson Family and July 18 2010


you bet


----------



## Becx N Gav

Hi Jordak, I was looking through your pictures on photobucket and I was wondering if you could do a sign with Becx N Gav on this license plate please? 
Oh and if possible change the month to 2010 or Apr? 






Thank you very much, your designs are awesome


----------



## jordak

Becx N Gav said:


> Hi Jordak, I was looking through your pictures on photobucket and I was wondering if you could do a sign with Becx N Gav on this license plate please?
> Oh and if possible change the month to 2010 or Apr?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, your designs are awesome


awesome, this is the first time this design has been used.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

The plates are great and first names only are fine too.  I think my husband will love the test tract dummy one.  I would like to see one with the 51st anniversary on it and also and I know I keep asking for more, I love the black mickey head in post # 3606 with Peg and Ira on one Ear and Celebrating 51 years in the other.  Our cruise in April is on Holland America Panama Canal but this way we can use the license on the Disney Dream in January.  Thanks so much for all your help.  You have been such a huge help.

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> My husband has a scooter because he is handicapped, and I have a smaller one to use while we are at WDW.  Could you make us some kind of signs for the front of our scooters.  We have a metalplate we put on the front basket of our scooters so we can put magnets on them.  I have two things in mind,  Something about celebrating our 51st Anniversary at WDW or one with this scooter belongs to Ira Lunt, New Castle, Delaware or in my case, Peg Lunt.  At one time, someone had made Ira one that had Goofy sitting in an old car and it said Ira Lunt, former stunt car racer, New Castle, Delaware.  Whatever you can think of would be great.
> 
> Peg


----------



## mstinson14

Thanks so much Jordak


----------



## dredick

Can I please have this w/ Debbie & Clinton celebrating 15 years....thanks so much!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

Milliepie - While you're doing a 15 year one, can you do a Cathleen & John with 15 years too?  Thanks!!



dredick said:


> Can I please have this w/ Debbie & Clinton celebrating 15 years....thanks so much!!!


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Thanks for the 51st Anniversary license plate.  Ira loves the Test Track Dummies license too.  Could I be a pest and ask that you make the letters for Peg on My License plate darker.  When I printed it out,  it was hard to read, but the others are fine.

I promise, this is the last one.

Peg


----------



## murphy4

murphy4 said:


> hello!  We are doing our first disney cruise and I love your "names" with the characters!  can you make me the following:
> 
> Cheryl- Jiminy Cricket
> Doris-Goofy
> Amanda-Eyore
> Debbie-Winnie the Pooh
> 
> thanks!
> Debbie



Jordak,  I posted this the other day,  not sure how I go about getting this done by you?  please let me know.  

thanks so much.
Debbie


----------



## jordak

murphy4 said:


> Jordak,  I posted this the other day,  not sure how I go about getting this done by you?  please let me know.
> 
> thanks so much.
> Debbie


Sorry, Milliepie handles those designs. Just repost your request so she has a chance of seeing it.


----------



## murphy4

jordak said:


> Sorry, Milliepie handles those designs. Just repost your request so she has a chance of seeing it.



thank you so much!  does she moniter this thread or is there someplace else I should go?  sorry for the questions.  I am new to this


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thanks for the 51st Anniversary license plate.  Ira loves the Test Track Dummies license too.  Could I be a pest and ask that you make the letters for Peg on My License plate darker.  When I printed it out,  it was hard to read, but the others are fine.
> 
> I promise, this is the last one.
> 
> Peg


no problem


----------



## jordak

murphy4 said:


> thank you so much!  does she moniter this thread or is there someplace else I should go?  sorry for the questions.  I am new to this


Yeah, she will see it but you can also make a post here if you want. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2220428


----------



## milliepie

blessed32 said:


> Can I please have this with Celebrating the Magical year 2010 on Disney Cruise November 13, 2010 without Bridal/Groom Mickey and Minnie can you replace it with another picture. Thanks



I can replace the picture.  Do you have anything in mind?  And do you want it to say the exact phrase you put up there?  Let me know and I can do that for you.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Thanks so much, I really do appreciate all you have done for us.

Peg

P.S. I see you are in Nebraska, we lived in Nebraska for 4 years when my husband was stationed in Omaha.  Our son was born there.  We have lots of good memories of Nebraska.


----------



## murphy4

jordak said:


> Yeah, she will see it but you can also make a post here if you want. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2220428



thanks for that link!  I posted it there too!


----------



## noahdove

Jordak, I would love to have the placemat design with the Disney Dream and April 14, 2011  Banach Family Thank you so much.


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thanks so much, I really do appreciate all you have done for us.
> 
> Peg
> 
> P.S. I see you are in Nebraska, we lived in Nebraska for 4 years when my husband was stationed in Omaha.  Our son was born there.  We have lots of good memories of Nebraska.



Any time. I am happy to help out. Funny you would say he was stationed in Nebraska. When i was working on the B-52 design i wondered if by chance if  he was.


----------



## Becx N Gav

jordak said:


> awesome, this is the first time this design has been used.



Thank you so much  I like being different even if I didn't realise  All your designs are excellent, I wish I could do things like this


----------



## mommykds

jordak said:


> Happy to. Thanks for picking a couple that never have been used.



Wow!!! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## mommykds

jordak said:


> This design is so new i am still trying to figure out where to put multiple names and still look alright.



My 9 year old just told me that Daddy (Dana) is on the Minnie Mouse button. I didn't even notice that.  If you can, could you please switch Anne Marie to the Minnie button & Dana to the Mickey button?  Thank you very much.


----------



## MACfamily4

jordak said:


>



Perfect and Amazing!  Thank you!


----------



## mstinson14

Jordak, looking through your photobucket and wondering if you can do the following for me.  
Stinson Family Cruise 2010





Thanks


----------



## jordak

noahdove said:


> Jordak, I would love to have the placemat design with the Disney Dream and April 14, 2011  Banach Family Thank you so much.


Here you go


----------



## jordak

mommykds said:


> My 9 year old just told me that Daddy (Dana) is on the Minnie Mouse button. I didn't even notice that.  If you can, could you please switch Anne Marie to the Minnie button & Dana to the Mickey button?  Thank you very much.


 not a problem


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> Jordak, looking through your photobucket and wondering if you can do the following for me.
> Stinson Family Cruise 2010
> 
> 
> Thanks


you're welcome


----------



## Evad

Just thought I would share this awesome jordak design. I gave him the idea of incorporating Nikon and the disboards and this what he came up with. You are awesome. I can't wait to hang this on my cabin door in Oct.


----------



## PegIra

Jordak is great and so are his designs.    Thanks for sharing this one with us.

Peg


----------



## milliepie

For Cathleen and John





Debbie and Clinton





Peg and Ira





Robert and Amy


----------



## jordak

Thanks Peg and Dave. Very nice of you.


----------



## jordak

some new designs.


----------



## dredick

Thanks milliepie!!!


----------



## dredick

CAN SOMEONE HELP???  I am trying to make a magnet to hand out in my FE exchange. Problem, the cruise name is long and all I'm making is a mess!! LOL! Can someone come up with a "Why Is The RUM Gone?" Disney Wonder June 8-12 2010...THANKS!!!! Maybe something that ca be cut in a business card size to hand out? Jack Sparrow theme


----------



## Fivepin

Evad said:


> Just thought I would share this awesome jordak design. I gave him the idea of incorporating Nikon and the disboards and this what he came up with. You are awesome. I can't wait to hang this on my cabin door in Oct.




Jordak-

This one is great.  I just got my husband a Nikon D5000 for Christmas-big upgrade from a Kodak easy share we used to have.  He has been busy trying to learn how to use it for our upcoming Baltic cruise. Got to have great pics for a trip of lifetime.  This would be perfect for him.  His name is Ray.  I don't have very many magnets just for him.

Thanks again.


----------



## mommykds

jordak said:


> not a problem


Thanks so much!


----------



## skyman8963

Jordak wanted to see if you can do a few plates for me 

I need for My SIL's first trip to Disney and cruise
James  Jedi Mickey
Angela   minnie    Not sure if you have priness leah
Breonna  tinkerbell
Wesley   lightning Mcqueen

mickey in the keyhole   
for Wonder 9/2/2010

thanks again the ones you have done for me in the past have turned out great


----------



## suzyqn

Would you be willing to make one of these for me, Jordak?  This is great!

April 11, 2010,  Wonder,   Kuhn Family








[/QUOTE]


----------



## suzyqn

Jordak, would you please make one of these for me also? 

Kuhn Family Cruise 2010

Thank you so much!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## noahdove

I *love* it!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

jordak said:


> some new designs.



Jordak - Love the card design.  Looks a lot like the Disney visa card I just got rid of.  How does it look in DIS board green?  If yucky, keep in the colors you have them (since red and black are favorite colors of any good UGA grad like myself!)

Could I get one of the cards with my user name and member since 2003 on it?  I'm sure further enhancements will be to indicate post count level as well as CC status (which I guess means I should ask for a "silver" and then "gold" card instead of a green one!) and perhaps DCL logo (for those who may only do the cruises, not the rest of the DIS)


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Jordak-
> 
> This one is great.  I just got my husband a Nikon D5000 for Christmas-big upgrade from a Kodak easy share we used to have.  He has been busy trying to learn how to use it for our upcoming Baltic cruise. Got to have great pics for a trip of lifetime.  This would be perfect for him.  His name is Ray.  I don't have very many magnets just for him.
> 
> Thanks again.


you're welcome.


----------



## jordak

skyman8963 said:


> Jordak wanted to see if you can do a few plates for me
> 
> I need for My SIL's first trip to Disney and cruise
> James  Jedi Mickey
> Angela   minnie    Not sure if you have priness leah
> Breonna  tinkerbell
> Wesley   lightning Mcqueen
> 
> mickey in the keyhole
> for Wonder 9/2/2010
> 
> thanks again the ones you have done for me in the past have turned out great


sure, np


----------



## jordak

suzyqn said:


> Would you be willing to make one of these for me, Jordak?  This is great!
> 
> April 11, 2010,  Wonder,   Kuhn Family


[/QUOTE]
Of course, no problem


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Jordak - Love the card design.  Looks a lot like the Disney visa card I just got rid of.  How does it look in DIS board green?  If yucky, keep in the colors you have them (since red and black are favorite colors of any good UGA grad like myself!)
> 
> Could I get one of the cards with my user name and member since 2003 on it?  I'm sure further enhancements will be to indicate post count level as well as CC status (which I guess means I should ask for a "silver" and then "gold" card instead of a green one!) and perhaps DCL logo (for those who may only do the cruises, not the rest of the DIS)


Not sure what DIS board green is so i took a guess.


----------



## PegIra

Thanks for the MIckey Head with our names and 51st anniversary.  That will become a shirt.  My husband is a great sport, he will wear this shirts I make and you all design. 

Peg


----------



## milliepie

I think we are on the same wave length Jordak.  LOL.  Whenever I see a new DISign you put up, I had just finished making one similar.  I had done the dcl credit card for the tootsie roll bank and I was using that idea to make a Make a Wish card.  I like yours, they are very cool!  There were a couple others too.   I like your style the way it's so realistic.  

Dis green is lime green like this..


----------



## HallsofVA

jordak said:


> Not sure what DIS board green is so i took a guess.



Thank you!  The DIS green color is a lime green as milliepie said.  (Or Alien Green if you're using Home Depot paint chips!)

I just realized there is a typo in my original request, and the member since year should be 2005 not 2003.  Would it be too much trouble to update it?  My apologies again for not realizing it in my original request.  Thanks!


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Thank you!  The DIS green color is a lime green as milliepie said.  (Or Alien Green if you're using Home Depot paint chips!)
> 
> I just realized there is a typo in my original request, and the member since year should be 2005 not 2003.  Would it be too much trouble to update it?  My apologies again for not realizing it in my original request.  Thanks!


no problem. I can update the green card while i am at too.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I think we are on the same wave length Jordak.  LOL.  Whenever I see a new DISign you put up, I had just finished making one similar.  I had done the dcl credit card for the tootsie roll bank and I was using that idea to make a Make a Wish card.  I like yours, they are very cool!  There were a couple others too.   I like your style the way it's so realistic.
> 
> Dis green is lime green like this..



LOL i know the feeling. You have beaten me to a couple of designs i was working on too. Always good to have variety. Everybody has different tastes. Thanks for posting the DIS green. I didn't even know there was such a thing.


----------



## jordak

For HallsofVA

Here you go. Really, really like those valentines of your kids! Very clever idea.


----------



## jordak

dredick said:


> CAN SOMEONE HELP???  I am trying to make a magnet to hand out in my FE exchange. Problem, the cruise name is long and all I'm making is a mess!! LOL! Can someone come up with a "Why Is The RUM Gone?" Disney Wonder June 8-12 2010...THANKS!!!! Maybe something that ca be cut in a business card size to hand out? Jack Sparrow theme


this will print as a business card. 2.25 x 3.75 inches


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> LOL i know the feeling. You have beaten me to a couple of designs i was working on too. Always good to have variety. Everybody has different tastes. Thanks for posting the DIS green. I didn't even know there was such a thing.



Oh gosh yes, I love that there are so many creative DISigners on the boards!  A variety is a great thing and you can never have too many shirts and magnets.  I changed my door up a couple of times on our cruise and I still had some magnets to give away.  I love seeing the pics when people post them too, it's great!  Thanks so much Jordak for all you do on here, you are a gem.


----------



## dredick

jordak said:


> this will print as a business card. 2.25 x 3.75 inches


 WOW!!! this is PERFECT!!!! thanks for making my cruise xtra special!!!


----------



## mrshart

Have you ever made a business card size graphic that says something to the effect "I did fish extenders on my Disney cruise, and all I got was this cheesey magnet?"

I'm looking for something like that for my EBTA April 10-24. 

Or, just other business card size ones that can be printed out at Vistaprint. (They suggest 300 psi.)

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Oh gosh yes, I love that there are so many creative DISigners on the boards!  A variety is a great thing and you can never have too many shirts and magnets.  I changed my door up a couple of times on our cruise and I still had some magnets to give away.  I love seeing the pics when people post them too, it's great!  Thanks so much Jordak for all you do on here, you are a gem.


Your to kind! In reality i am just a small gem compared to you though. 
It is pretty amazing to see all the creativity and talent that goes on here on the boards. I like to pretend i can take photographs, but after looking at some the other day it makes me want to quit trying. lol


----------



## jordak

mrshart said:


> Have you ever made a business card size graphic that says something to the effect "I did fish extenders on my Disney cruise, and all I got was this cheesey magnet?"
> 
> I'm looking for something like that for my EBTA April 10-24.
> 
> Or, just other business card size ones that can be printed out at Vistaprint. (They suggest 300 psi.)
> 
> Thanks!


I pretty much just made this up as i went along. It is at 300 psi though.Very funny idea!


----------



## mrshart

Love it!!! Thank you again so much for making some great magnets to make everyones trip that much more MAGICal!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Peg and Ira





Robert and Amy


[/QUOTE]

Milliepie,

May I please have these with Josh and Danielle and 10 years? I just couldn't decide between the 2! I love them both!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## milliepie

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> May I please have these with Josh and Danielle and 10 years? I just couldn't decide between the 2! I love them both!  Thanks in advance.



No problem.


----------



## suzyqn

I would love to have one of these.  It is so cute!
Thank you in advance!

Celebrating Suzy's 40th Birthday!
April 11th -15th 2010 Wonder
Isabella & Lydia  (on the Daisy and Donald button)
Bill   (on the Mickey button)
Suzy   (on the Minnie button)







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dgentrysim

jordak......loved the fish extender magnet, but what does EPTA stand for......his particular cruise?  Thanks!

DisneyDeb


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> jordak......loved the fish extender magnet, but what does EPTA stand for......his particular cruise?  Thanks!
> 
> DisneyDeb


right it's the cruise.  East Bound TransAtlantic


----------



## Dgentrysim

jordak.....thanks very much!


----------



## jordak

suzyqn said:


> I would love to have one of these.  It is so cute!
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Celebrating Suzy's 40th Birthday!
> April 11th -15th 2010 Wonder
> Isabella & Lydia  (on the Daisy and Donald button)
> Bill   (on the Mickey button)
> Suzy   (on the Minnie button)


[/QUOTE]
you're welcome and happy 40th!


----------



## nascar8820

Jordak,

All of your Disigns are awesome.  Have you come up with any ideas for the Alaska cruises in 2011?


----------



## jordak

nascar8820 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> All of your Disigns are awesome.  Have you come up with any ideas for the Alaska cruises in 2011?


Thanks. I was asked to come up with something before but i have no ideas yet. Very frustrating!


----------



## DumboFan

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by tjbaggott
> Jordak, do you want to handle the beach one here as I don't have a little Minnie for it. I've been sick in bed the past few days with my son's laptop and it doesn't have my graphics program on it. Doing better now, so I will get the Green Disboards Mickey Head one done up today!
> 
> Sure i can do that. Not sure exactly what she meant by that but i'll play with it.



Seems the only time I have to go through this thread is while my DD is in dance class! When I asked for a smaller Minnie, I was thinking just a scaled down version of Minnie in a chair - DD is 12 & I don't think she would like one with a little girl Minnie playing on the beach.  If its not possible, just the normal Minnie & Mickey would be great.

BTW Jordak, I love how you put your name in each design! Instead of hidden Mickeys, you've created hidden Jordaks!!


----------



## jordak

DumboFan said:


> Seems the only time I have to go through this thread is while my DD is in dance class! When I asked for a smaller Minnie, I was thinking just a scaled down version of Minnie in a chair - DD is 12 & I don't think she would like one with a little girl Minnie playing on the beach.  If its not possible, just the normal Minnie & Mickey would be great.
> 
> BTW Jordak, I love how you put your name in each design! Instead of hidden Mickeys, you've created hidden Jordaks!!


No problem i can scale her down.Did you want any text on the beach?  I have noticed i am getting creative with where i sign them. At first i  just wanted them signed without being a distraction, but now i put some thought into it while making them.


----------



## suzyqn

Jordak, thank you so much for the graphics.  I especially love the last one.

While I am being self-centered and thinking about my birthday,
would you make me a birthday cake one - the one with the Mickey ear shaped cake with candles

I can't remember how the wording was set up.  Just include:  Susan,  40th Birthday

Thanks again!


----------



## DumboFan

> No problem i can scale her down.Did you want any text on the beach?



Ohhh, didn't even think about wording! How about this:
Our WONDERful Vacation
Aug. 17 - Aug. 22

thanks so much!!


----------



## mrshart

jordak said:


> Thanks. I was asked to come up with something before but i have no ideas yet. Very frustrating!



An Iceburg in the shape of mouse ears?


----------



## nikkistevej

mrosen said:


> Jordak:
> 
> Any chance I could get this birthday cake to say -
> 
> "Happy 10th Birthday"  with "Megan" on it.



Jordak:

I would love to get this for my daughter Jordan's 8th birthday. Any other designs for birthday you might have- we are going on the 09/09/10-09/12/09 Wonder cruise. We are also going to WDW for a few days after. Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

mrshart said:


> An Iceburg in the shape of mouse ears?


Nice idea!


----------



## jordak

suzyqn said:


> Jordak, thank you so much for the graphics.  I especially love the last one.
> 
> While I am being self-centered and thinking about my birthday,
> would you make me a birthday cake one - the one with the Mickey ear shaped cake with candles
> 
> I can't remember how the wording was set up.  Just include:  Susan,  40th Birthday
> 
> Thanks again!


Not self-centered at all. It's a milestone birthday although a bit depressing.


----------



## jordak

DumboFan said:


> Ohhh, didn't even think about wording! How about this:
> Our WONDERful Vacation
> Aug. 17 - Aug. 22
> 
> thanks so much!!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

nikkistevej said:


> Jordak:
> 
> I would love to get this for my daughter Jordan's 8th birthday. Any other designs for birthday you might have- we are going on the 09/09/10-09/12/09 Wonder cruise. We are also going to WDW for a few days after. Thanks!!!



Here you go. I only have these two but Milliepie and Tjbaggott have a quite a few too.


----------



## goofprincess

Looking through the thread and all the awesome designs is just giving me butterflies.  We cruise a month from tomorrow.  

Can you please do a few license plates for me:

Ariel (Sandy, California)

Goofy (Tony, California)


Also, anything anniversary like with Mickey and Minnie which reads:  Tony and Sandy Celebrating 29 years 


THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

I'm back and asking for more.  We leave here on April 1st to head for Florida.  We stop that night at friends  house in NC.  It also happens to be their 48th anniversary.  Could you do the birthday cake with Happy 48th Anniversary on it and their names are John and Sandy.  I was trying to figure out a good anniversary one and I think this is good.

Thanks once again,

Peg


----------



## belle05

Wow what a bunch of talented people.  I think since we are not taking a cruise, I might try occupying my time making magnets instead.  thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## goofycruise

i like all the new magnet ideas!! good job guys!!


----------



## milliepie

I have a couple for Alaska.  











Oh, almost forgot I have this one too.


----------



## JKSWonder

jordak said:


> Nice idea!



Mickey head glacier?

Cup of Hot Chocolate with Mickey head marshmallows or foam?


----------



## kileybeth

Hi Jordak

Can I please get a Mulan liscense plate for Kim with April on it?  

Sailing on EBTA. I am from Delaware.  

Also wondering if anyone has done the seperate countries flags or designs for the EBTA?  I haven't seen them and like to change up my door for the Ports. 

Bahamas (Castaway Cay) I think I have.
Maderia
Cadiz
Gibralter 
and
Barcelona

would love something for the Ports 

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

kileybeth said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> Can I please get a Mulan liscense plate for Kim with April on it?
> 
> Sailing on EBTA. I am from Delaware.
> 
> Also wondering if anyone has done the seperate countries flags or designs for the EBTA?  I haven't seen them and like to change up my door for the Ports.
> 
> Bahamas (Castaway Cay) I think I have.
> Maderia
> Cadiz
> Gibralter
> and
> Barcelona
> 
> would love something for the Ports
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have those in my 4 shared files.  Look under Disney Cruise and also in the Mickey heads under the flag mickey heads subfolder.    If you can't find something I can make it for you if you like.


----------



## suzyqn

jordak said:


> Not self-centered at all. It's a milestone birthday although a bit depressing.



Thank you for the cake! 
Yes, it is a bit depressing but it will help to be on a Disney cruise when I turn 40!  I plan to do it well!


----------



## jordak

goofprincess said:


> Looking through the thread and all the awesome designs is just giving me butterflies.  We cruise a month from tomorrow.
> 
> Can you please do a few license plates for me:
> 
> Ariel (Sandy, California)
> 
> Goofy (Tony, California)
> 
> 
> Also, anything anniversary like with Mickey and Minnie which reads:  Tony and Sandy Celebrating 29 years
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH


Sure, enjoy the cruise!


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I'm back and asking for more.  We leave here on April 1st to head for Florida.  We stop that night at friends  house in NC.  It also happens to be their 48th anniversary.  Could you do the birthday cake with Happy 48th Anniversary on it and their names are John and Sandy.  I was trying to figure out a good anniversary one and I think this is good.
> 
> Thanks once again,
> 
> Peg


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

kileybeth said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> Can I please get a Mulan liscense plate for Kim with April on it?
> 
> Sailing on EBTA. I am from Delaware.
> 
> Also wondering if anyone has done the seperate countries flags or designs for the EBTA?  I haven't seen them and like to change up my door for the Ports.
> 
> Bahamas (Castaway Cay) I think I have.
> Maderia
> Cadiz
> Gibralter
> and
> Barcelona
> 
> would love something for the Ports
> 
> Thanks so much!



here you go


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Once again I say "Thank You"'  We love all of your designs and your willingness to share with us.

Peg


----------



## DisneyHeather

Jordak,

Could I please get your door hanger and have it say Kaytlin Celebrating Acceptance to the Disney College Program on the Magic April 10-24?

And the Sleeping Beauty license plate with Kaytlin and April on it?  And the Tinkerbell one with the pink background with the same thing on it?

Thank you very much


----------



## jordak

DisneyHeather said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I please get your door hanger and have it say Kaytlin Celebrating Acceptance to the Disney College Program on the Magic April 10-24?
> 
> And the Sleeping Beauty license plate with Kaytlin and April on it?  And the Tinkerbell one with the pink background with the same thing on it?
> 
> Thank you very much


Congratulations to Kaytlin! That is awesome.


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Once again I say "Thank You"'  We love all of your designs and your willingness to share with us.
> 
> Peg


You're welcome. I enjoy doing them for everybody. Although i feel like i am cracking from the pressure to keep coming up with new designs.


----------



## DisneyHeather

Thank you Jordak!!!


----------



## ychcjbn1

Jordak,

I'm a big fan of your designs!!!   And I've got a pretty big request.  Could I possibly get the following?

License Plates: (Apr for month / North Carolina on bottom)

Ariel license plate - CAITLYN
Tinkerbell license - EMILY
Pirate Mickey license - JONATHAN
MickeyMinnie porthole license - BARBARA
MickeyGoofy porthole license - FREDDIE 

Beach Mickey w/corona and Minnie w/ fruity drink - Jason & Susan in the sand

Breakfast mat - wonder at top / april 11-15th, 2010

Bulletin board - Postcard: Baran Family, Jason, Susan, Jonathan, Caitlyn, 
Emily; Post-It: Wonder April 11-15 2010; Calender: April 2010, with 11th circled in red

SOOOO sorry for being greedy and asking for so many things. We have a party of 7 going next month.  If you can't do them all, I completely understand!!!  Thanks!


----------



## PegIra

I understand how hard it must be to come up with bright ideas for everyone.  I have no artistic talent or great imagination, so am in wonder at those of you who do.  Never fear, you do a great job and we appreciate it.  My father always said if I can give you nothing but the gift of imagination, you will be fine.  He had the imagination, it skipped a generation with me.

Peg


----------



## jordak

ychcjbn1 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I'm a big fan of your designs!!!   And I've got a pretty big request.  Could I possibly get the following?
> 
> License Plates: (Apr for month / North Carolina on bottom)
> 
> Ariel license plate - CAITLYN
> Tinkerbell license - EMILY
> Pirate Mickey license - JONATHAN
> MickeyMinnie porthole license - BARBARA
> MickeyGoofy porthole license - FREDDIE
> 
> Beach Mickey w/corona and Minnie w/ fruity drink - Jason & Susan in the sand
> 
> Breakfast mat - wonder at top / april 11-15th, 2010
> 
> Bulletin board - Postcard: Baran Family, Jason, Susan, Jonathan, Caitlyn,
> Emily; Post-It: Wonder April 11-15 2010; Calender: April 2010, with 11th circled in red
> 
> SOOOO sorry for being greedy and asking for so many things. We have a party of 7 going next month.  If you can't do them all, I completely understand!!!  Thanks!


You're welcome and no apology needed.


----------



## ychcjbn1

Wow!  You're not only great at this, you're fast too!    I'm so happy with all of it!  

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## lizavance

Those designs are FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

JKSWonder said:


> Mickey head glacier?
> 
> Cup of Hot Chocolate with Mickey head marshmallows or foam?


I happen to have Hot Chocolate with Mickey marshmallows but i didn't want to repeat myself since i already had the coffee with the foam design. Ready to use it though because i am stuck on making anything that looks good.


----------



## milliepie

Hey coffee and Hot chocolate are two different things.  You should post it, everything you make is great, you should never have to worry about that.


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> Those designs are FANTASTIC!!!!!!!



Thanks so much.


----------



## elute

Ok, so this is totally last minute, but if there happens to be anyone out there with some free time... We are leaving on the Magic on Saturday and I would love something to put on our door... Are there Minnie Ears for the porthole? And I would love something with stick people or something that shows a Mom, Dad, and 4 girls, ages 6, 5, 3 & 1. I don't really feel comfortable with their names on the outside of the door... Or does anyone have any super girlie ideas for a magnet for our door?

Thanks so much!!! And I totally get if this is way too short notice.


----------



## milliepie

elute said:


> Ok, so this is totally last minute, but if there happens to be anyone out there with some free time... We are leaving on the Magic on Saturday and I would love something to put on our door... Are there Minnie Ears for the porthole? And I would love something with stick people or something that shows a Mom, Dad, and 4 girls, ages 6, 5, 3 & 1. I don't really feel comfortable with their names on the outside of the door... Or does anyone have any super girlie ideas for a magnet for our door?
> 
> Thanks so much!!! And I totally get if this is way too short notice.



You can find some great ears for the door at this link.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891

If you look through our (Jordak, TJ and mine) photobucket/4shared files there are many blanks you could just print and use.

Click on the pic to download full size.


----------



## elute

Thank you so much!


----------



## malone13

these are great! I haven't seen any Handy Manny - my 9 month old loves that show - we will be on the Wonder this Sept. 26  Her name is Makenna - If you have anything I would love it - thanks in advance!


----------



## Fire14

milliepie said:


> I have a couple for Alaska.
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/i/alaskadcl.jpg/
> http://www.4shared.com/file/238434921/5ec00718/AlaskaDCL.html


 
Can you rig this one up for me I love polar bears but am not going to Alaska anytime soon. Maybe put my name in place of Alaska My name is Juli (no E)


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Hey coffee and Hot chocolate are two different things.  You should post it, everything you make is great, you should never have to worry about that.


Ok, you talked me into it although I'm not happy about it.  My worst critics i live with all had different opinions on this so i am reluctantly posting it.


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


> Ok, you talked me into it although I'm not happy about it.  My worst critics i live with all had different opinions on this so i am reluctantly posting it.



I like it, could I get it for June 21, 2011?


----------



## milliepie

Fire14 said:


> Can you rig this one up for me I love polar bears but am not going to Alaska anytime soon. Maybe put my name in place of Alaska My name is Juli (no E)



Sure, no problem!


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> Ok, you talked me into it although I'm not happy about it.  My worst critics i live with all had different opinions on this so i am reluctantly posting it.



You're right Jordak, it's awful!

No, really.  It's great as usual. The details in your designs are awesome!


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> I like it, could I get it for June 21, 2011?


Thanks and yes you can.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> You're right Jordak, it's awful!
> 
> No, really.  It's great as usual. The details in your designs are awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem!


Every time i see this, it cracks me up. I really like this! When you have a chance and i am in no hurry at all, could i get this with Mikayla? She saw it today and said she thought it was really cool too. Thanks!


----------



## Fire14

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem!


 

Thank you for my disney polar


----------



## goofprincess

jordak said:


> Sure, enjoy the cruise!




Thanks Jordak; they are beautiful.


----------



## nikkistevej

jordak said:


> Here you go. I only have these two but Milliepie and Tjbaggott have a quite a few too.



Thanks so much!! I love it!!


----------



## goofprincess

jordak said:


> Sure, enjoy the cruise!




Thanks Jordak; they are beautiful.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

Very cute!!!!   May I please request one of these?   Thank you SO much!

Celebrating Simon's 7th Birthday!
August 26th - 29th 2010 Wonder
Emma & Simon  (on the Daisy and Donald button)
Erik (on the Mickey button)
Jen (on the Minnie button)










[/QUOTE]


----------



## milliepie

malone13 said:


> these are great! I haven't seen any Handy Manny - my 9 month old loves that show - we will be on the Wonder this Sept. 26  Her name is Makenna - If you have anything I would love it - thanks in advance!




I have this.


----------



## malone13

Oh- Thank you so much! I love it! She will too- Thank you again!


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> Every time i see this, it cracks me up. I really like this! When you have a chance and i am in no hurry at all, could i get this with Mikayla? She saw it today and said she thought it was really cool too. Thanks!



  Thanks Jordak.


----------



## su_kraft

JohnsonsFour said:


>


[/QUOTE]

If you have a moment, can I get one of these?  
Bringing the Magic home on the birhtday button, Glenn on Mickey, Sue on Minnie, Stephen and Becca on the Donald & Daisy.

We are on the WBTA, September 18, 2010

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Thanks Jordak.


You're awesome!! Thanks milliepie!


----------



## jordak

JohnsonsFour said:


> Very cute!!!!   May I please request one of these?   Thank you SO much!
> 
> Celebrating Simon's 7th Birthday!
> August 26th - 29th 2010 Wonder
> Emma & Simon  (on the Daisy and Donald button)
> Erik (on the Mickey button)
> Jen (on the Minnie button)


[/QUOTE]
You're welcome


----------



## jordak

If you have a moment, can I get one of these?  
Bringing the Magic home on the birhtday button, Glenn on Mickey, Sue on Minnie, Stephen and Becca on the Donald & Daisy.

We are on the WBTA, September 18, 2010

Thanks![/QUOTE]
Here you go


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> If you have a moment, can I get one of these?
> Bringing the Magic home on the birhtday button, Glenn on Mickey, Sue on Minnie, Stephen and Becca on the Donald & Daisy.
> 
> We are on the WBTA, September 18, 2010
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go






[/QUOTE]

I just love the pins.  I would like to request the following:

Celebrating our 40th birthdays
Judy & Rayn Donald and Daisy
Debbie
Baltic Sea Cruise on the Magic July 6-18, 2010

Our Alaskan Adventure
Judy & Ray on Donald and Daisy
Michael
Zachary
Christopher
On the Wonder July12-19, 2011

The Dream's Maiden Voyage
January 26-30, 2011
Judy & Ray
Michael
Zachary 
Christopher

Also can I get the hot chocolate for  Alaska trip as well?  Thank you so much.


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Here you go



I just love the pins.  I would like to request the following:

Celebrating our 40th birthdays
Judy & Rayn Donald and Daisy
Debbie
Baltic Sea Cruise on the Magic July 6-18, 2010

Our Alaskan Adventure
Judy & Ray on Donald and Daisy
Michael
Zachary
Christopher
On the Wonder July12-19, 2011

The Dream's Maiden Voyage
January 26-30, 2011
Judy & Ray
Michael
Zachary 
Christopher

Also can I get the hot chocolate for  Alaska trip as well?  Thank you so much.[/QUOTE]

Here you go


----------



## canabrits2

Hello there,

I'm totally new to the DISigns threads and I've looked through many of your photobucket areas.  AMAZING creations!  I can't believe all the hard work here.....you guys should work for Disney.  

Jordak, is it possible for me to get a Jessie from Toy Story license plate with "ABBY" on it and a Pirates of the Caribbean license plate where they're all coming out of the mist with "GRAHAM" on it and a Cheshire cat license plate with "MUMMY" on it please?  Yes, mummy with a "u" please.   Oh for a date MAY or MAY 2011 can be used.


----------



## jordak

canabrits2 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm totally new to the DISigns threads and I've looked through many of your photobucket areas.  AMAZING creations!  I can't believe all the hard work here.....you guys should work for Disney.
> 
> Jordak, is it possible for me to get a Jessie from Toy Story license plate with "ABBY" on it and a Pirates of the Caribbean license plate where they're all coming out of the mist with "GRAHAM" on it and a Cheshire cat license plate with "MUMMY" on it please?  Yes, mummy with a "u" please.   Oh for a date MAY or MAY 2011 can be used.


sure, no problem


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> I just love the pins.  I would like to request the following:
> 
> Celebrating our 40th birthdays
> Judy & Rayn Donald and Daisy
> Debbie
> Baltic Sea Cruise on the Magic July 6-18, 2010
> 
> Our Alaskan Adventure
> Judy & Ray on Donald and Daisy
> Michael
> Zachary
> Christopher
> On the Wonder July12-19, 2011
> 
> The Dream's Maiden Voyage
> January 26-30, 2011
> Judy & Ray
> Michael
> Zachary
> Christopher
> 
> Also can I get the hot chocolate for  Alaska trip as well?  Thank you so much.



Here you go









[/QUOTE]

Jordak-

These are wonderful, but I hate to be a pain.  My kids saw them this morning and didn't like where their names were.  I apologize.  I didn't think it would matter.  Christopher is a huge Toy Story fan, so could you switch both of his to Buzz and switch Zachary to Goofy.  
For the hot chocolate our date is July 12, 2010  Sorry about that.  Forgive me


----------



## canabrits2

jordak said:


> sure, no problem



OMG.  Too cute and FAST!  Wow....thanks so much, you rock.    these are going on the fridge and on her bedroom door until we leave. THANK YOU.


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Here you go



Jordak-

These are wonderful, but I hate to be a pain.  My kids saw them this morning and didn't like where their names were.  I apologize.  I didn't think it would matter.  Christopher is a huge Toy Story fan, so could you switch both of his to Buzz and switch Zachary to Goofy.  
For the hot chocolate our date is July 12, 2010  Sorry about that.  Forgive me [/QUOTE]
sorry, have a nasty cold and not thinking straight.


----------



## Kaizen

tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 

For the computer illiterate here, how did you personalize that? Where did you get the graphic from to begin with?  Thanks for your patience, I am a first time cruiser and this stuff is all so fascinating to me!!


----------



## NHPixidust

jordak said:


> that's odd. I tried it with no problems. Here you go.



Hi Jordak-
I love these two designs.  When you get a chance can you customize the license plate to read: Rob and Renee' and New Hampshire?

For the 2nd design, can you please show: Celebrating 20 years, Rob and Renee', Disney Magic, 2010?

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## su_kraft

jordak said:


> If you have a moment, can I get one of these?
> Bringing the Magic home on the birhtday button, Glenn on Mickey, Sue on Minnie, Stephen and Becca on the Donald & Daisy.
> 
> We are on the WBTA, September 18, 2010
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go

[/QUOTE]

Thanks you so very much!!  These are awesome! I just need to get busy and print - print - print now...


----------



## ychcjbn1

Milliepie,

I really like all of your designs!  Very cool stuff.  Can I request the following Mickey Heads?  I'm hoping to print them off for t-shirts.  Would they work for that?


- Left ear for all "Disney Wonder April 11-15, 2010"

Pirate princesses:
Emily
Caitlyn
Susan

Pirate Minnie: 
Emily
Caitlyn
Susan 

Pirateheadband Mickey:
Jonathan
Jason


----------



## jordak

NHPixidust said:


> Hi Jordak-
> I love these two designs.  When you get a chance can you customize the license plate to read: Rob and Renee' and New Hampshire?
> 
> For the 2nd design, can you please show: Celebrating 20 years, Rob and Renee', Disney Magic, 2010?
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

It's WONDERful!!  Thank you so much!  

You're welcome
[/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnsonsFour

Could you please make one with the name Simon on it?    Thank you for the consideration!!



jordak said:


> you bet


----------



## jordak

JohnsonsFour said:


> Could you please make one with the name Simon on it?    Thank you for the consideration!!


sure


----------



## JohnsonsFour

You are quick and your work is AWESOME!   Thank you!    



jordak said:


> sure


----------



## NHPixidust

jordak said:


> You're welcome.



Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvalldisney

OKAY......I am a disney magnet addict...dont really want to participate in a 12 step program because I like it too much!!!
JORDAK.... everytime I think I am done I see another one of your awesome creations.
I would like you to please make an anniversary sign for my parents. (#3112 among other places)
Wonder 2010
63 years (on license plate)
Happy Anniversary
Jack and Alice



Thank you for helping me keep my door covered.....I hate a naked cruise door


----------



## luvalldisney

OH......I knew I should stop looking on this thread....Just saw the Mickey Mouse icon cake.

JORDAK.....could I please have the cake (#3612) to say:

Alice
Happy 83rd birthday


Thank you Mom's birthday is next week and we are going to Cape May resturant for her dinner and it would make a great sign for the table.  Thank you again! for all of your hard work, it is really greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> OKAY......I am a disney magnet addict...dont really want to participate in a 12 step program because I like it too much!!!
> JORDAK.... everytime I think I am done I see another one of your awesome creations.
> I would like you to please make an anniversary sign for my parents. (#3112 among other places)
> Wonder 2010
> 63 years (on license plate)
> Happy Anniversary
> Jack and Alice
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me keep my door covered.....I hate a naked cruise door


I am addicted to making them, so it works out well for both of us.


----------



## luvalldisney

Thank you so much Jordak, your work is awesome!!! I am sure I will be back with more requests, afterall I have 4 days on the cruise and it is mandatory that I change our door magnets every day!!! And to appease some of the family I am required to leave some magnets at home (they didnt tell me how MANY had to be left at home.....) 
Thanks again,


----------



## PegIra

Congrats to Jack & Alice for such a wonderful anniversary.  

Alice Happy 83rd Birthday !!!

Peg


----------



## luvalldisney

Thank you for the congratulations and well wishes....I will pass them on to my parents....


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak-

Do you have a nurse Minnie LP? I thought I had seen one but couldn't remember. If you do could I please get 2, one with Jeannette and the other with Net (that is what my DD5 and DS 18 mos. call her ) I don't know which would look better....and instead of the month and cruse logo could you please put #1 in the top left and RN in the top right? She has been such a big help with my son since he's been sick and I just wanted to make her a little something. Thanks in advance.   Dani


----------



## mandymouse

Jordak, your graphics are amazing 






If possible could you make the above graphic with Mandy & Paul, Disney Wonder, June 8th/13th 2010

Thank you so much


----------



## JKSWonder

Would love to see a police officer Mickey and a lawyer Minnie if anyone has anything like that out there.


----------



## aggielawyer

JKSWonder said:


> Would love to see a police officer Mickey and *a lawyer Minnie* if anyone has anything like that out there.



Oh dear.  If someone does one of those, I might have to have one.


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak-
> 
> Do you have a nurse Minnie LP? I thought I had seen one but couldn't remember. If you do could I please get 2, one with Jeannette and the other with Net (that is what my DD5 and DS 18 mos. call her ) I don't know which would look better....and instead of the month and cruse logo could you please put #1 in the top left and RN in the top right? She has been such a big help with my son since he's been sick and I just wanted to make her a little something. Thanks in advance.   Dani


I sure do. Here you go.


----------



## jordak

mandymouse said:


> Jordak, your graphics are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> If possible could you make the above graphic with Mandy & Paul, Disney Wonder, June 8th/13th 2010
> 
> Thank you so much


Thanks, but this particular design is being done by tjbaggott. The main design is my creation but she handles request for this one.


----------



## PegIra

OK Jordak, I promised to not ask for any more, then you went and did it and make that cute Minnie Nurse license plate.  My daughter Cindy is a RN in Labor and Delivery, could you please make a plate for me with Cindy on it?  the  #1 RN is great.

Once again, I owe you.

Peg


----------



## mandymouse

mandymouse said:


> Jordak, your graphics are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible could you make the above graphic with Mandy & Paul, Disney Wonder, June 8th/13th 2010
> 
> Thank you so much





jordak said:


> Thanks, but this particular design is being done by tjbaggott. The main design is my creation but she handles request for this one.



Sorry Jordak, thanks for letting me know 

tjbaggott, are you able to do this graphic for me please ? I hope so, thanks


----------



## disneyluvrs4

jordak said:


> I sure do. Here you go.



Thank you so much! It turned out so great! My DD Loves it and wants to make it tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## Dgentrysim

I would like to put this question out there for the "EXPERIENCED" experts out there to answer.  I downloaded the Waltograph font from Mickeyavenue.com.  It shows all the letters and numbers and then shows examples of the same sentence in different sizes, BUT nowhere does it have a place where I can click on it and use the font for my own use.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about and how I can fix this???

Thanks!

DisneyDeb


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> OK Jordak, I promised to not ask for any more, then you went and did it and make that cute Minnie Nurse license plate.  My daughter Cindy is a RN in Labor and Delivery, could you please make a plate for me with Cindy on it?  the  #1 RN is great.
> 
> Once again, I owe you.
> 
> Peg


Here you go Peg.


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> I would like to put this question out there for the "EXPERIENCED" experts out there to answer.  I downloaded the Waltograph font from Mickeyavenue.com.  It shows all the letters and numbers and then shows examples of the same sentence in different sizes, BUT nowhere does it have a place where I can click on it and use the font for my own use.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about and how I can fix this???
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DisneyDeb


Assuming your a windows user, you need to open up your control panel then drag or copy the font file you downloaded to the the font folder. Then it will show up in the program you are using to type your text. Hope that helps and you understand what i mean.


----------



## Dgentrysim

Thanks jordak.....my husband and I put our heads together and we worked it out (really we read the tutorial on the site! lol).  Just glad we were able to get it to work......thanks so much for your help though!  Have a great evening!

DisneyDeb


----------



## PegIra

Thank you so much once again.  She will really love it.  

Peg


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Thank you so much once again.  She will really love it.
> 
> Peg


My pleasure!


----------



## shadowryter

Hi there jordak, I ran across your thread this weekend and couldn't resist browsing through your photobucket accounts. Your designs are fantastic and unique. I particularly love your shadowbox designs and would like to make a request. There is plenty of time before our trip so there is no rush. I would like both the family and Castawy Cay as well as the Anniversary design. I also would like to request the design that looks like a journal. I'd like to put these as a group on our stateroom door. I was also wondering if you had something like these on the Christmasy side. My information is as follows.


Kuzian Family
Disney Wonder
December 5th -9th - 2010
Dan and Linda celebrating our 21st wedding anniversary
Our daughter Heather for Journal.


Thanks so much. You have a great talent!
Linda


----------



## jordak

shadowryter said:


> Hi there jordak, I ran across your thread this weekend and couldn't resist browsing through your photobucket accounts. Your designs are fantastic and unique. I particularly love your shadowbox designs and would like to make a request. There is plenty of time before our trip so there is no rush. I would like both the family and Castawy Cay as well as the Anniversary design. I also would like to request the design that looks like a journal. I'd like to put these as a group on our stateroom door. I was also wondering if you had something like these on the Christmasy side. My information is as follows.
> 
> 
> Kuzian Family
> Disney Wonder
> December 5th -9th - 2010
> Dan and Linda celebrating our 21st wedding anniversary
> Our daughter Heather for Journal.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. You have a great talent!
> Linda


Thank you very much. I must say i have seen your thread in the past and you have an incredible library of great designs. If you see something that needs to be changed let me know.

As for Christmas designs, i don't but i am always open to suggestions because I hit creative blocks all the time. I will start working on some ideas.

Marty


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

Jordak,
Can I please request 2 breakfast mats?

1)  On top "TransAtlantic", Bottom left corner:  April 10-24, 2010
2) On top "Alaska", Bottom left corner:  July 12-19, 2011

Thanks SO much!!


----------



## jordak

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> Jordak,
> Can I please request 2 breakfast mats?
> 
> 1)  On top "TransAtlantic", Bottom left corner:  April 10-24, 2010
> 2) On top "Alaska", Bottom left corner:  July 12-19, 2011
> 
> Thanks SO much!!


You're welcome!


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

Jordak,
Wow, you are fast!  These are pefect, thanks again!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

mandymouse said:


> Sorry Jordak, thanks for letting me know
> 
> tjbaggott, are you able to do this graphic for me please ? I hope so, thanks



Yes, I will get this done up for you, give me a day or too to get caught up on stuff here at home and I'll send you a pm once I have it ready.


----------



## mandymouse

tjbaggott said:


> Yes, I will get this done up for you, give me a day or too to get caught up on stuff here at home and I'll send you a pm once I have it ready.



Thank you , you're a star !!


----------



## shadowryter

Hi Marty, Wow, you are fast!Thanks for the compliment and as far as the designs...no change needed thay are perfect as I was sure they would be. Love the rum comment by the way.I'm looking forward to your Christmas creations. No rush of course. Thanks again.
Linda


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> I pretty much just made this up as i went along. It is at 300 psi though.Very funny idea!



Really cute idea

Could I get one that says "all I got was a goofy magnet" with a picture of Goofy in the middle instead?


----------



## AUTiger91

Jordak,

I would like to request if possible a license plate with Pirate Mickey and Minnie with the map as the background.  I would like no date because we could use them again.

I would like 

Mallon
Norwood
Davis
Norwood

on each one.

Thanks


----------



## 3Charbys

Hi Millie,
Can I request this file from your 4shared...Instonespiratedcl.jpg....
with "The Charbonneau Family"  pls and thx?
No rush!


----------



## mindy327

I "KNOW" this takes so much of your time... So IF possible, I hold my own with photoshop, could I have a blank Wonder shadowbox? I could do it myself but hard to stamp out all of the lettering.  thanks Mindy.


----------



## jordak

AUTiger91 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I would like to request if possible a license plate with Pirate Mickey and Minnie with the map as the background.  I would like no date because we could use them again.
> 
> I would like
> 
> Mallon
> Norwood
> Davis
> Norwood
> 
> on each one.
> 
> Thanks


sorry a little confused. Is this 2 license plates with two names first and last or do you want four plates with each name like you have listed? thanks


----------



## jordak

MrsScooby said:


> Really cute idea
> 
> Could I get one that says "all I got was a goofy magnet" with a picture of Goofy in the middle instead?


sure


----------



## Dianatlol

I had to reformat my computer and lost all my stuff. I could use a few creative peices for our door.
DH ken 45
Me Diana 35
DD Casey 9
This is our second cruise on the Wonder May 13-16

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> sure



Thanks Jordak
It looks great


----------



## poohbear111

Jordak, Your work is soooo great you are very talented could i make a request for a few things:


mickey & minnie holding hands on the Beach & in the sand get Shawn & Nichole

& could i get the license plates with Phineas & Ferb with the name Shawn 
& a license plate with Tinker Bell with Nichole

Thank you so much in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

poohbear111 said:


> Jordak, Your work is soooo great you are very talented could i make a request for a few things:
> 
> 
> mickey & minnie holding hands on the Beach & in the sand get Shawn & Nichole
> 
> & could i get the license plates with Phineas & Ferb with the name Shawn
> & a license plate with Tinker Bell with Nichole
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the compliment and you sure can.


----------



## twins-and-1

Hi Jordak,
I am new to all this magnet stuff, but am so excited to decorate my door.  Your work is amazing and I wanted to see if you could help me out!

I would like:
Minnie Wonder plate with Melanie
Mickey Wonder plate with Ted
pink sparkle Minnie plate with Abby
pink Minnie with Haley
pluto plate with Megan

Could you please put Mar. 10 in the corners and Indiana at the bottom?

I would also love Mickey and minnie in the beach chairs watching 3 little Minnies playing in the sand.  Also written in the sand "The Johnson Family"

Thank you so much!  I am so grateful!  What a wonderful gift that you are so willing to share.  We appreciate it greatly!


----------



## luvalldisney

JORDAK, recently you made a cake magnet picture for my mother and an anniversary magnet picture for my parents.  I wanted to say that they are AWESME as usual.  I was remiss in not thanking you earlier. You do such great work and I am sure that sometimes we forget to say it, but THANK YOU FOR HELPING US OUT and making sure our doors are not naked!!


----------



## jordak

twins-and-1 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I am new to all this magnet stuff, but am so excited to decorate my door.  Your work is amazing and I wanted to see if you could help me out!
> 
> I would like:
> Minnie Wonder plate with Melanie
> Mickey Wonder plate with Ted
> pink sparkle Minnie plate with Abby
> pink Minnie with Haley
> pluto plate with Megan
> 
> Could you please put Mar. 10 in the corners and Indiana at the bottom?
> 
> I would also love Mickey and minnie in the beach chairs watching 3 little Minnies playing in the sand.  Also written in the sand "The Johnson Family"
> 
> Thank you so much!  I am so grateful!  What a wonderful gift that you are so willing to share.  We appreciate it greatly!


Sure can, glad to help out.Make sure to click the the thumbnails to open to the full size before saving.


----------



## jordak

luvalldisney said:


> JORDAK, recently you made a cake magnet picture for my mother and an anniversary magnet picture for my parents.  I wanted to say that they are AWESME as usual.  I was remiss in not thanking you earlier. You do such great work and I am sure that sometimes we forget to say it, but THANK YOU FOR HELPING US OUT and making sure our doors are not naked!!


Thank you! I think you thanked me when making the request but if not, i wasn't offended and i know you appreciated it.


----------



## lizavance

I love the shadow box that you made with the rum quote. May I please get one with Fred and Liza, Disney Wonder, May 9-13, 2010.

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> I love the shadow box that you made with the rum quote. May I please get one with Fred and Liza, Disney Wonder, May 9-13, 2010.
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## lizavance

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## AUTiger91

jordak said:


> sorry a little confused. Is this 2 license plates with two names first and last or do you want four plates with each name like you have listed? thanks



I am sorry with the confusion.  It is 4 plates with each one last name.  Also, Alabama as the state on all 4 of them.


----------



## Dianatlol

jordak said:


> Thank you! I think you thanked me when making the request but if not, i wasn't offended and i know you appreciated it.



I don't know if you saw this yesterday, can you help me out with some really cool ones?



> I had to reformat my computer and lost all my stuff. I could use a few creative peices for our door.
> DH ken 45
> Me Diana 35
> DD Casey 9
> This is our second cruise on the Wonder May 13-16
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

Dianatlol said:


> I don't know if you saw this yesterday, can you help me out with some really cool ones?


I'll put some together for you.


----------



## nascar8820

jordak said:


>



jordak/milliepie,

I have an idea for an Alaska magnet.  Instead of looking at the sunset off of the verandah, how about looking out at a glacier (like the picture in our signature).


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

I was just printing everything we need for our trip for shirts and I thought I had a shirt for Epcot, but can't find one.  Do you have anything we could wear at Epcot that would Say, Ira and Peg, celebrating 51 years?

Thanks ever so much,

Peg


----------



## czkmom

These are amazing and your are all to generous to be sharing with so many!  We just booked our 1st ever cruise and I would love to print these out to post on our fridge for Easter (nobody knows about the trip yet.... the Easter bunny will be leaving some notes around the house!)

If possible, I would so greatly appreciate:
License plates:  Montana & April 2011
Crush = Kaleb
Pirate Mickey = Zak
Small Mickey Sourcer = Papa
Sunset = Maga
Pink Tink = Heather
Goofy Wonder = Cameron

and last but not least, we are booked on the Mexican Riveria cruise April 3, 2011.  I love the bullein board but don't know if it would be possible to change #2 on the list since Castaway will not be included.....  doesn't matter to what - April 3rd would be the Red Circle and the right yellow sticky would be Wonder, April 3-10

Thanks so much

Heather


----------



## pmoments

Hi there,

Was wondering if you could help with the following license tag magnets:
We are going on the Disney Wonder June 2010 from Maryland


Mater = Travis
Stitch ripping = Darrell
Bolt = Toby
Stitch in the Porthole = Samantha
Squirt = Renee
Ship at Castaway HDR = Shirley
Disney Wonder = Kim
Bulletine - June 27, 2010

Was also looking for the car driving to the ship in the distance we would like to do t-shirts for everyone.

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

3Charbys said:


> Hi Millie,
> Can I request this file from your 4shared...Instonespiratedcl.jpg....
> with "The Charbonneau Family"  pls and thx?
> No rush!



I'm hoping this is the one you wanted.


----------



## Dgentrysim

jordak....I'm back making ANOTHER request! lol  I just saw the magnet you did with the DCL emblem and it says....I did fish extenders on my Disney cruise and all I got was this cheesey magnet!  I would LOVE one of those!!!!!!! Our cruise is the Mediterranean cruise (May 26 - June 5).  Thanks so much!!!

DisneyDeb


----------



## 3Charbys

Can I please request your "It doesn't get better than this".
Mickey and Minnie holding hands with the Magic out in the water.
Minnie with a Daquari and green ipod, Mickey with a beer bottle (corona or whatever is easy).
Out on the sand can you include a mini Minnie...LOL...making a sandcastle shovel and pail??
Sailing the Western itin, Magic March 5-11 2011.
Thanks!!
Wanda


----------



## 3Charbys

Millie,
Thanks so much for the ...Instonespiratedcl.jpg...with "The Charbonneau Family", it is perfect!
Thx so much!
Wanda


----------



## jordak

AUTiger91 said:


> I am sorry with the confusion.  It is 4 plates with each one last name.  Also, Alabama as the state on all 4 of them.


----------



## jordak

Dianatlol said:


> I don't know if you saw this yesterday, can you help me out with some really cool ones?


Hope this helps.


----------



## jordak

PegIra said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I was just printing everything we need for our trip for shirts and I thought I had a shirt for Epcot, but can't find one.  Do you have anything we could wear at Epcot that would Say, Ira and Peg, celebrating 51 years?
> 
> Thanks ever so much,
> 
> Peg


Sorry i sure don't but i would ask Milliepie. I am betting she does.


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

Hi, I know I posted somewhere but don't know where it went! Forgive me if this is a duplicate!

My girlfriends and I are going on the Castaway Cay Wonder double dip on 5/30/2010 and we call ourselves "The Disney Chix" and was wondering if I could get the scene with the deck chairs and our names on it? Also, I made shirts for each of us as we are each a character and was wondering if could get magnets for the door for that too? Mickey ears maybe? or License plates?

Mary Jo = Grumpy
Roz = Happy
Paula = Tigger
Judy = Goofy
Lynne = Minnie Mouse

The Shirts each show "The Disney Chix 2010" also.

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

czkmom said:


> These are amazing and your are all to generous to be sharing with so many!  We just booked our 1st ever cruise and I would love to print these out to post on our fridge for Easter (nobody knows about the trip yet.... the Easter bunny will be leaving some notes around the house!)
> 
> If possible, I would so greatly appreciate:
> License plates:  Montana & April 2011
> Crush = Kaleb
> Pirate Mickey = Zak
> Small Mickey Sourcer = Papa
> Sunset = Maga
> Pink Tink = Heather
> Goofy Wonder = Cameron
> 
> and last but not least, we are booked on the Mexican Riveria cruise April 3, 2011.  I love the bullein board but don't know if it would be possible to change #2 on the list since Castaway will not be included.....  doesn't matter to what - April 3rd would be the Red Circle and the right yellow sticky would be Wonder, April 3-10
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Heather


That will be an awesome way to find out!


----------



## jordak

pmoments said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was wondering if you could help with the following license tag magnets:
> We are going on the Disney Wonder June 2010 from Maryland
> 
> 
> Mater = Travis
> Stitch ripping = Darrell
> Bolt = Toby
> Stitch in the Porthole = Samantha
> Squirt = Renee
> Ship at Castaway HDR = Shirley
> Disney Wonder = Kim
> Bulletine - June 27, 2010
> 
> Was also looking for the car driving to the ship in the distance we would like to do t-shirts for everyone.
> 
> Thanks


Here is what i have right now. I will do the car driving to the ship but thought i better get some more info for it. What would you like it to say on the bottom and on the license plate? Thanks
Oh yeah, if i have the wrong one for Kim, let me know and i can fix it.


----------



## jordak

Dgentrysim said:


> jordak....I'm back making ANOTHER request! lol  I just saw the magnet you did with the DCL emblem and it says....I did fish extenders on my Disney cruise and all I got was this cheesey magnet!  I would LOVE one of those!!!!!!! Our cruise is the Mediterranean cruise (May 26 - June 5).  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> DisneyDeb


You're welcome


----------



## AUTiger91

Jordak,

Thanks for the plates these are perfect (the ones with Mallon, Davis and Norwood).  I think your work is amazing.  I know it takes a lot of your time doing this for people you do not know.  This shows you are a very special person.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## jordak

3Charbys said:


> Can I please request your "It doesn't get better than this".
> Mickey and Minnie holding hands with the Magic out in the water.
> Minnie with a Daquari and green ipod, Mickey with a beer bottle (corona or whatever is easy).
> Out on the sand can you include a mini Minnie...LOL...making a sandcastle shovel and pail??
> Sailing the Western itin, Magic March 5-11 2011.
> Thanks!!
> Wanda


sure np


----------



## Dianatlol

jordak said:


> Hope this helps.



Thank you soooooo much!!! I was devistated after I had to reformat and lost everything!


----------



## jordak

Dianatlol said:


> Thank you soooooo much!!! I was devistated after I had to reformat and lost everything!


I have been there so i totally understand. If you need more let me know.


----------



## jordak

I can't come up with a new idea for Alaska but thought i might redo an old one.


----------



## twins-and-1

Jordak...Help!!
I received my magnets and I love them!  However, I am such a rookie, I cannot figure out how to get them printed.  I clicked on the magnet to make it full size and I can't get the size right to print it straight from there.  You told me to save it, but I am not sure where to save it to or where the best place to print it from.  
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

I will ask Milliepie, thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Peg


----------



## 3Charbys

Hi Jordak... love the sandcastle and the mini Minnie with the sand castle and pail!!  
Thanks ever so much.
Wanda


----------



## sherild71

I love these graphics! They are great. I've tried making some magnets for our (me & DS) Wonder cruise April 25-29, but I'm ashamed to put them up with all these wonderful magnets hanging everywhere. Love the Jack Sparrow -why is the rum gone. Can it be printed as a normal size magnet also?


----------



## jordak

3Charbys said:


> Hi Jordak... love the sandcastle and the mini Minnie with Sandcastle...
> Just wondering if you could make a couple of teensy changes??
> 1. remove the mickey bars...
> 2 add the black frame the beach image with "it doesn't get better than this" along the top.  Then Magic in the upper left corner and the sailing date in the upper right corner??
> Pretty please???  I apologize for not being more explicit in my original request.
> 
> Thanks
> Wanda



You are thinking of two different designs.  I normally won't alter a design this much but will make the exception this one time. Let me know when you have saved it so i can delete. Thanks.


----------



## 3Charbys

THANKS Jordak!!!  Love this... and I appreciate you helping me with this vision!!  I have it saved!! 
Hugs Wanda


----------



## jordak

3Charbys said:


> THANKS Jordak!!!  Love this... and I appreciate you helping me with this vision!!  I have it saved!!
> Hugs Wanda


You're welcome and thanks.


----------



## jordak

sherild71 said:


> I love these graphics! They are great. I've tried making some magnets for our (me & DS) Wonder cruise April 25-29, but I'm ashamed to put them up with all these wonderful magnets hanging everywhere. Love the Jack Sparrow -why is the rum gone. Can it be printed as a normal size magnet also?


currently that one prints at 3x2 inches, but i can resize if you want it bigger.


----------



## m_kasch

Jordak,

Can you make me a few magnets??

1.  Blackboard -- Instead of "xxxxxx Family", can you just put Mary & Amy?  It's my sister and I, different last names.  Our cruise is on the Wonder, April 29th 2010.
2.  Mickey Bar -- Again, with Mary & Amy
3.  Cruise Puzzle -- Wonder, April 29th, 2010...Mary & Amy
4.  License Plates -- Little Mermaid (Amy), Little Mermaid 2 (Mary)

You are so talented, I LOVE your magnets!!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## MACfamily4

Hi Jordak,

Could I trouble you for a few more?  May I have 2 mickey pirate plates - "Jim" and "Will" and two Minnie pirate plates - "Marin" and "Kate"?  If possible, could you eliminate the white date and log squares in the upper corners?  I thank you again, so much!


----------



## sherild71

jordak said:


> currently that one prints at 3x2 inches, but i can resize if you want it bigger.


Yes please would you? Could you change the date to April 25-29 too? Thank you so much. You have so many graphics I love-I may hit you up for more if you don't mind.


----------



## jordak

twins-and-1 said:


> Jordak...Help!!
> I received my magnets and I love them!  However, I am such a rookie, I cannot figure out how to get them printed.  I clicked on the magnet to make it full size and I can't get the size right to print it straight from there.  You told me to save it, but I am not sure where to save it to or where the best place to print it from.
> Thanks so much for your help!


Just right click on the image and save as...I usually save it to my desktop then use whatever program you use to view pictures to open it up then hit print.


----------



## jordak

m_kasch said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can you make me a few magnets??
> 
> 1.  Blackboard -- Instead of "xxxxxx Family", can you just put Mary & Amy?  It's my sister and I, different last names.  Our cruise is on the Wonder, April 29th 2010.
> 2.  Mickey Bar -- Again, with Mary & Amy
> 3.  Cruise Puzzle -- Wonder, April 29th, 2010...Mary & Amy
> 4.  License Plates -- Little Mermaid (Amy), Little Mermaid 2 (Mary)
> 
> You are so talented, I LOVE your magnets!!  Thanks so much!!


Yes i can. I am excited you picked the blackboard. Your the first!


----------



## jordak

MACfamily4 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Could I trouble you for a few more?  May I have 2 mickey pirate plates - "Jim" and "Will" and two Minnie pirate plates - "Marin" and "Kate"?  If possible, could you eliminate the white date and log squares in the upper corners?  I thank you again, so much!


Here you go


----------



## jordak

sherild71 said:


> Yes please would you? Could you change the date to April 25-29 too? Thank you so much. You have so many graphics I love-I may hit you up for more if you don't mind.


anytime you need some let me know.


----------



## lizavance

I just finished viewing your entire photobucket. What a fabulous body of work! 

May I please have the following designs:

1. License plate - Ohio State Buckeyes - Kris, Sydney & Emma (on same plate)
2. License plate - Notre Dame Irish - Joe 
3. License plate - Mickey men in black - John & Adam (on same plate)
If they need a location - Granger, Indiana

4. Bulletin board for Liza & Fred, Disney Wonder May 9-13, 2010, with list of to dos - 1 Relax, 2 Sail Away Party, 3 Margaritas!, 4 Meet characters, 5 Atlantis, 6 See shows, 7 Castaway Cay, 8 Watch Fireworks, 9 More Margaritas!

Thank you for all of the pixie dust you are providing for our trip!


----------



## sherild71

Jordak,
Love it Love it! Thank you so much. I saw more that I would like but I'm going to narrow it down and make a list so I don't have to keep bugging you. I know how busy you must be with so many request!  You are so kind to do this for everyone at no charge. Thanks again!


----------



## Dgentrysim

jordak.....thanks once again for a great magnet!  Love it!

DisneyDeb


----------



## MACfamily4

Once again, these are perfect. Thank you, again, for sharing the magic you create.


----------



## nhmomofson

Thank you for doing these for everyone. They are awesome. I was wondering if I could get one of the items with Mickey reading the scroll in front a a ship for my son, Ty. We will be celebrating his 10th birthday on the wonder from 4/22-4/25 and I would love to add it to his surprise package. Thank you in advance for helping me make this birthday special.


----------



## annichan

Hello Jordak,

I have just happened upon this thread, and then spent ages admiring all your beautiful designs in your photobucket account. You are amazingly creative!

I have also seen that you take requests for custom-made graphics, and even though it seems almost rude to me to do so since you don't know me at all, I would like to post a request of my own please:

Would you possibly make me these when/if it is convenient for you?

1. License plate Piglet, with my name on it: Annika 

2. License plate Disney Mickey Ears, with name on it: Christian (would it be possible to have the license plates without the little month in the corner?)

3. The prettiest one of them all: Oil painting, saying Ollmann Family, Disney Magic October 16 2010

4. The one called "Got Verandah?", only instead of that saying: 
Christian & Annika
Our 1st Cruise


If you would do this for me, that would be so fantastic! 

If you do not have the time, could you please still answer one question for me? Is it possible to use your graphics off your photobucket account and put my own names in (even if it won't be as pretty as if you did it ), and if you do allow this, should I also put some form of credit somewhere in a corner?

Sorry if this is an absolute newbie question, I confess I did not take the time to read through much of this thread ...


----------



## MACfamily4

TJBaggott,

I wonder If I could have this design for the Dream.  Deck chairs in order:  Will, Kate, Marin, Jim.  It isn't our first cruise, so if you could take that off the beach ball, that would be great.  No date is necessary as we'll probably use it on more than one cruise.  

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Bill.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## pmoments

jordak said:


> Here is what i have right now. I will do the car driving to the ship but thought i better get some more info for it. What would you like it to say on the bottom and on the license plate? Thanks
> Oh yeah, if i have the wrong one for Kim, let me know and i can fix it.



Looks great!!
Could you add "Shawn" to the bulletin.  for the car one on the tag Maryland, and under it "Cruisin' the Disney Wonder"


----------



## pmoments

pmoments said:


> Looks great!!
> Could you add "Shawn" to the bulletin.  for the car one on the tag Maryland, and under it "Cruisin' the Disney Wonder"



Sorry, could you add Mickey in the bottom corner for Kim's plate.

Thanks


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

I would love it if someone could come up with a magnet for me. I am not exactly sure what is out there for this but I would like to get a magnet made that my kids can give there grandparents to say thanks for going on the cruise with us.  We will be on the Dream for the May 12th 2011 cruise.
Thanks.


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> I just finished viewing your entire photobucket. What a fabulous body of work!
> 
> May I please have the following designs:
> 
> 1. License plate - Ohio State Buckeyes - Kris, Sydney & Emma (on same plate)
> 2. License plate - Notre Dame Irish - Joe
> 3. License plate - Mickey men in black - John & Adam (on same plate)
> If they need a location - Granger, Indiana
> 
> 4. Bulletin board for Liza & Fred, Disney Wonder May 9-13, 2010, with list of to dos - 1 Relax, 2 Sail Away Party, 3 Margaritas!, 4 Meet characters, 5 Atlantis, 6 See shows, 7 Castaway Cay, 8 Watch Fireworks, 9 More Margaritas!
> 
> Thank you for all of the pixie dust you are providing for our trip!


----------



## jordak

annichan said:


> Hello Jordak,
> 
> I have just happened upon this thread, and then spent ages admiring all your beautiful designs in your photobucket account. You are amazingly creative!
> 
> I have also seen that you take requests for custom-made graphics, and even though it seems almost rude to me to do so since you don't know me at all, I would like to post a request of my own please:
> 
> Would you possibly make me these when/if it is convenient for you?
> 
> 1. License plate Piglet, with my name on it: Annika
> 
> 2. License plate Disney Mickey Ears, with name on it: Christian (would it be possible to have the license plates without the little month in the corner?)
> 
> 3. The prettiest one of them all: Oil painting, saying Ollmann Family, Disney Magic October 16 2010
> 
> 4. The one called "Got Verandah?", only instead of that saying:
> Christian & Annika
> Our 1st Cruise
> 
> 
> If you would do this for me, that would be so fantastic!
> 
> If you do not have the time, could you please still answer one question for me? Is it possible to use your graphics off your photobucket account and put my own names in (even if it won't be as pretty as if you did it ), and if you do allow this, should I also put some form of credit somewhere in a corner?
> 
> Sorry if this is an absolute newbie question, I confess I did not take the time to read through much of this thread ...


Thanks and this is what this thread is about. Not rude at all. You can always grab designs you see but i don't mind customizing them for you.Thanks for choosing the painting. I worked on that for awhile and it was never used.


----------



## jordak

pmoments said:


> Sorry, could you add Mickey in the bottom corner for Kim's plate.
> 
> Thanks


Here you go


----------



## 4wigwams

I absolutely LOVE everyone's disigns, it's hard to decide.  I'm making my list and have been aimlessly searching for a Kansas Jayhawks basketball disign.  Also my daughter, Aubrey is a gymnast and I'm not having any luck finding that either.  Could someone please point me in the right direction?  It's our first cruise and we definitely don't wanna have a naked door.


----------



## jarudinski

Does anyone know of any good christopher robin images. My husband is actually named after christopher robin and I would love to have something for him on our door. I will keep searching as I still have just over 90 days for our cruise 

Thanks


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> I would love it if someone could come up with a magnet for me. I am not exactly sure what is out there for this but I would like to get a magnet made that my kids can give there grandparents to say thanks for going on the cruise with us.  We will be on the Dream for the May 12th 2011 cruise.
> Thanks.


Would this work? This is just a sample but i can change the text with whatever you would like.


----------



## lizavance

jordak said:


>



Thank you!!!! They are wonderful!!!


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

jordak said:


> Would this work? This is just a sample but i can change the text with whatever you would like.



This is the picture that was used to invite them in the first place. It will be just fine. I am open to any of your great creations. I think the kids would have fun putting something on their door. I would like it to say something like our grandparents are the best they came on a Disney Cruise with us. Or we have the best grandparents. You can probably find a more eloquent way of saying it though. Thanks


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> This is the picture that was used to invite them in the first place. It will be just fine. I am open to any of your great creations. I think the kids would have fun putting something on their door. I would like it to say something like our grandparents are the best they came on a Disney Cruise with us. Or we have the best grandparents. You can probably find a more eloquent way of saying it though. Thanks


I should have remembered that. Let me think of something else.


----------



## annichan

jordak said:


>



Thank you so much, I am so excited!!  I never thought we would have such wonderful door magnets for our first cruise!


----------



## jordak




----------



## dizney-cruiser

jordak said:


>



*OH I LOVE THIS!!!
Would you please make one with "Jan & Linda"?*


----------



## jordak

dizney-cruiser said:


> *OH I LOVE THIS!!!
> Would you please make one with "Jan & Linda"?*


Sure can!


----------



## MACfamily4

4wigwams said:


> I absolutely LOVE everyone's disigns, it's hard to decide.  I'm making my list and have been aimlessly searching for a Kansas Jayhawks basketball disign.



I would love a KU Jayhawk Mickey, too!  That would be awesome, especially for cruising in March - great idea!  Rock Chalk, Jayhawk!  One down.........


----------



## pmoments

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thank you so MUCH!!!


----------



## m_kasch

jordak said:


> Yes i can. I am excited you picked the blackboard. Your the first!



Awesome!!  Thanks, Jordak...the blackboard is so cute!!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

jordak said:


> Sure can!



May I please have tis one with - The Csuka Family

I'd also like the bulliten board with Nov 21-23 2010 Wonder, Csuka Family
and the mikey head in the latte cup with the following, Cove Cafe has a Latte waiting for Dottie & Mike on the Wonder Nov 21-23 2010


----------



## mommykds

jordak said:


> anytime you need some let me know.



May I request this design please?

Disney Wonder 
March 28 - April 1, 2010

Thank you so much.


----------



## jordak

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> May I please have tis one with - The Csuka Family
> 
> I'd also like the bulliten board with Nov 21-23 2010 Wonder, Csuka Family
> and the mikey head in the latte cup with the following, Cove Cafe has a Latte waiting for Dottie & Mike on the Wonder Nov 21-23 2010


sure


----------



## jordak

mommykds said:


> May I request this design please?
> 
> Disney Wonder
> March 28 - April 1, 2010
> 
> Thank you so much.


you're welcome


----------



## mstinson14

Could I get this with The Stinson Family?


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> Could I get this with The Stinson Family?


you bet


----------



## wickesy

jordak said:


>



Another winner Jordak.  Can I have one with Ray & David please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mommykds

Whoa, that was fast!!!

Thanks so much.


----------



## jordak

wickesy said:


> Another winner Jordak.  Can I have one with Ray & David please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks and yes you can!


----------



## luvmyprincess

I'm sorry ... I'm new to the boards , and to cruising for that matter !! 

I found this thread and just love it!! Unfortunately , I'm not sure how this all works? How do you save/print the image on magnets? Any help would be great ! 

Thanks !!


----------



## tjbaggott

For MACFamily4:





[/IMG]

For mandymouse:





[/IMG]

and for nhmomofson:





[/IMG]


----------



## Sox1N04

Hi Jordak
Could I please make some license plate requests?  We have a large family group going in November 2010.

Dad - King Triton - New Hampshire - NOV
Mom - Snow White - New Hampshire - NOV
Kenny - Tigger - New Hampshire - NOV
Beth - Pooh - New Hampshire - NOV
Dunkan - Genie from Alladin - New Hampshire - NOV
Jessica - Jasmine - New Hampshire - NOV
Cameron - Pirates of the Carribbean - New Hampshire - NOV
Emma - Tinkerbell - New Hampshire - NOV
Rob - Simba - Massachusetts - NOV
Amanda - Cinderella - Massachusetts - NOV
Haley - Ariel - Massachusetts - NOV
Logan - Handy Manny - Massachusetts - NOV
Steve - Pirate Mickey - New Hampshire - NOV
Lori - Piglet - New Hampshire - NOV
Jacob - Lightning McQueen - New Hampshire - NOV

Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## poohbear111

You are the best my husband is truly amazed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You just made our upcoming cruise even bette  r






jordak said:


> Thanks for the compliment and you sure can.


----------



## jordak

Sox1N04 said:


> Hi Jordak
> Could I please make some license plate requests?  We have a large family group going in November 2010.
> 
> Dad - King Triton - New Hampshire - NOV
> Mom - Snow White - New Hampshire - NOV
> Kenny - Tigger - New Hampshire - NOV
> Beth - Pooh - New Hampshire - NOV
> Dunkan - Genie from Alladin - New Hampshire - NOV
> Jessica - Jasmine - New Hampshire - NOV
> Cameron - Pirates of the Carribbean - New Hampshire - NOV
> Emma - Tinkerbell - New Hampshire - NOV
> Rob - Simba - Massachusetts - NOV
> Amanda - Cinderella - Massachusetts - NOV
> Haley - Ariel - Massachusetts - NOV
> Logan - Handy Manny - Massachusetts - NOV
> Steve - Pirate Mickey - New Hampshire - NOV
> Lori - Piglet - New Hampshire - NOV
> Jacob - Lightning McQueen - New Hampshire - NOV
> 
> Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it!


That kept me busy for awhile, i am spent! 

Just follow the link to your plates.

http://pbckt.com/st.CEv


----------



## milliepie

4wigwams said:


> I absolutely LOVE everyone's disigns, it's hard to decide.  I'm making my list and have been aimlessly searching for a Kansas Jayhawks basketball disign.  Also my daughter, Aubrey is a gymnast and I'm not having any luck finding that either.  Could someone please point me in the right direction?  It's our first cruise and we definitely don't wanna have a naked door.



Here's one for you.


----------



## nhmomofson

tjbaggott said:


> For MACFamily4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For mandymouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and for nhmomofson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Tjbaggott,
Thank you so much. I love it!!


----------



## mandymouse

tjbaggott said:


> For mandymouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



 Thank you so much, I'm thrilled with it. thanks again


----------



## BrytEydBelle

luvmyprincess said:


> I'm sorry ... I'm new to the boards , and to cruising for that matter !!
> 
> I found this thread and just love it!! Unfortunately , I'm not sure how this all works? How do you save/print the image on magnets? Any help would be great !
> 
> Thanks !!



I have the same questions....just joined the boards and booked my first Disney Cruise, and these are adorable, but I haven't a clue what to do with them. Do you guys just print onto some sort of sticky paper and attach to a magnet backing. I've gone through a zillion pages, but I haven't seen how to make them into magnets. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Madamx

jordak said:


> Thanks and yes you can!



Could I get one of these with "Lisa & Dave" on it, please?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## BrytEydBelle

BrytEydBelle said:


> I have the same questions....just joined the boards and booked my first Disney Cruise, and these are adorable, but I haven't a clue what to do with them. Do you guys just print onto some sort of sticky paper and attach to a magnet backing. I've gone through a zillion pages, but I haven't seen how to make them into magnets.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I answered my own question but for original poster, apparently you print onto magnetic paper. Then I'm assuming you cut out and are good to go!


----------



## MACfamily4

BrytEydBelle said:


> I answered my own question but for original poster, apparently you print onto magnetic paper. Then I'm assuming you cut out and are good to go!



Yup!    I'm also laminating mine.


----------



## MACfamily4

I'm back!   Could I have this one with "The McCrossens" on it?  Thanks again! 

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...lates/?action=view&current=theCsukaFamily.jpg


----------



## luvmyprincess

BrytEydBelle said:


> I answered my own question but for original poster, apparently you print onto magnetic paper. Then I'm assuming you cut out and are good to go!



Ok .. not to dumb it down , but I get the magnet part. How and where do you download the image to print? 

...feeling not so smart right now ....


----------



## jewelmicky

Madamx said:


> Could I get one of these with "Lisa & Dave" on it, please?  Thanks so much!!



Can I get this with Kellie, Kylie, and Jewel?

Thanks


----------



## whamma

Hi Jordak,
I few requests--please! (The dates are birthday months--figured we can reuse them again then!) 
Stitch License plate- Marley  (Sept)  http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/17.jpg
MIB Mickey- Nathan (Apr)http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/28.jpg
Small Mickey Sorcerer- Warren (Jul)  http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/14.jpg
ChipnDal- Michelle (Jul) http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/54.jpg
DCL Logo- Adam (our last name) (Apr) http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/59.jpg

Any special magnet ideas for my son, Nathan who will turn 13 on our cruise?

Thanks so much!! You are so nice to do this for everyone.


----------



## whamma

luvmyprincess said:


> Ok .. not to dumb it down , but I get the magnet part. How and where do you download the image to print?
> 
> ...feeling not so smart right now ....



All I do is right click the image and "Save Picture As" on my computer.  Hope it works for you!


----------



## luvmyprincess

whamma said:


> All I do is right click the image and "Save Picture As" on my computer.  Hope it works for you!



*Thank you , Thank you *,...I didn't want to request anything until I was sure how to do it ! Now the search begins !!


----------



## jinia

jordak said:


> You're welcome!



We love this!  Can we have one that says Jinia and David Magic May 7, 2011?  If you could leave off the Rum bit that would be awesome - not much on drinking but we love to eat. 
If I could further impose ... could we get the mickey pirate head for a tshirt?  With maybe our names underneath or something like that?  
Jinia
David 
Kaden

If you can that would be wonderful!  Thank you so much!


----------



## jinia

jordak said:


>



One last request (for at least a month)  Can we get this with The Parker Family?  Thank you so much for sharing such creative talent!


----------



## jordak

Madamx said:


> Could I get one of these with "Lisa & Dave" on it, please?  Thanks so much!!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

MACfamily4 said:


> I'm back!   Could I have this one with "The McCrossens" on it?  Thanks again!
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...lates/?action=view&current=theCsukaFamily.jpg


no problem


----------



## jordak

jinia said:


> We love this!  Can we have one that says Jinia and David Magic May 7, 2011?  If you could leave off the Rum bit that would be awesome - not much on drinking but we love to eat.
> If I could further impose ... could we get the mickey pirate head for a tshirt?  With maybe our names underneath or something like that?
> Jinia
> David
> Kaden
> 
> If you can that would be wonderful!  Thank you so much!


Here is the shadow box. Which Mickey pirate head are you referring to? The one that is on the flags or a different one you have seen done by somebody else? Thanks


----------



## jordak

jinia said:


> One last request (for at least a month)  Can we get this with The Parker Family?  Thank you so much for sharing such creative talent!


Here you go...See you next month.


----------



## MACfamily4

Thanks, Jordak.  I'm swearing off for a while, too!


----------



## Jaxgreyhound

Well I'm not as great as the others, but I did have fun making some for our upcoming trip.

See them here. I used the license plate idea, loved it, but made my own. 

I also did some easter eggs as we are sailing on the easter cruise.

See em HERE!


----------



## jordak

Jaxgreyhound said:


> Well I'm not as great as the others, but I did have fun making some for our upcoming trip.
> 
> See them here. I used the license plate idea, loved it, but made my own.
> 
> I also did some easter eggs as we are sailing on the easter cruise.
> 
> See em HERE!


Nice idea with the eggs. wish i would have thought of that.


----------



## mrosen

jordak said:


> no problem



Could we get one of these that says:  The Rosen Family


----------



## jordak

mrosen said:


> Could we get one of these that says:  The Rosen Family


here you go


----------



## erbrhenderson

Could I get one that says Henderson Family?

Thanks!


----------



## erbrhenderson

jinia said:


> We love this!  Can we have one that says Jinia and David Magic May 7, 2011?  If you could leave off the Rum bit that would be awesome - not much on drinking but we love to eat.
> If I could further impose ... could we get the mickey pirate head for a tshirt?  With maybe our names underneath or something like that?
> Jinia
> David
> Kaden
> 
> If you can that would be wonderful!  Thank you so much!




Love this one too!  Could we get one that says Brandon, Erin, Cooper and Gabby   Magic February 11,2011?
Thank you!


----------



## erbrhenderson

Hi Jordak, 

I would love the shadow box graphic with Henderson Family. Feb 5-12th Magic.

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

erbrhenderson said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I would love the shadow box graphic with Henderson Family. Feb 5-12th Magic.
> 
> Thank you!


Here you go.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Hi, Getting ready for our first cruise, and apparently I can't have a naked door . Would love it if you could do the plate with Mickey and minnie peeking through the porthole, with Disney Magic, and "Little Family" on it? TIA!!


----------



## MelFL123

Would it be possible to get some license plate designs for our upcoming cruise? We are on the Wonder April 29th.

Cars - Gavin
Stitch - Melissa
Pooh - Payton
Jedi Mickey - Bill

Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

jordak said:


> here you go



I love this! If it wouldn't be too much trouble could I get one saying Lessa and Beth?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Jaxgreyhound said:


> Well I'm not as great as the others, but I did have fun making some for our upcoming trip.
> 
> See them here. I used the license plate idea, loved it, but made my own.
> 
> I also did some easter eggs as we are sailing on the easter cruise.
> 
> See em HERE!


 

Those Easter eggs are FABULOUS!  Good job! 



.
Jordak, I see my cruise mate had you do some l-plates for us...THANKS!

.
(20 days and counting!)

.


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> here you go



Wow, every time I look at this thread you guys have something new and cool

Can I get one of these with " The Schuberg Family" ?

Thanks


----------



## Sox1N04

Thank you my friend...these are awesome!!


----------



## wisconsinmom

jordak said:


> Here you go...See you next month.



I love this design!  Could you please make one that says The Dean Family?


----------



## GA-yaya

These designs are amazing!  Sorry about this post, but I needed one more to post a link.


----------



## GA-yaya

dredick said:


> Can I please have this w/ Debbie & Clinton celebrating 15 years....thanks so much!!!



Milliepie, I have enjoyed looking through all of your designs.  They are fantastic!

Could I have this design with Peggy & Roger  Celebrating 25 years.

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## GA-yaya

jordak said:


> Not self-centered at all. It's a milestone birthday although a bit depressing.



Hi Jordak!  I've enjoyed looking through all of your graphics.  Just fantastic!

I have a request for this birthday cake, and there may be too many words for the space.   Well, here goes:  Happy Birthday (no numbers - haha)  Roger  (here's the wordy part - only if it fits)  Disney Magic Mediterranean May 2010.  If that last part doesn't fit, just leave it out.

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## milliepie

GA-yaya said:


> Milliepie, I have enjoyed looking through all of your designs.  They are fantastic!
> 
> Could I have this design with Peggy & Roger  Celebrating 25 years.
> 
> Thank you soooo much!



Sure! Click the pic to download full size.


----------



## RN_Mom

Im really hoping to get some magnets from you Jordak...list is long so if you cant do them all, I do understand
Like post 3916-sebastion w/bottle and ship: The Voies Family (no dates)
Post 3911-both Shadow boxes: Pirate theme one w/ Randy, CHristina and   Bryanna and the other one with The Voies Family, May 30th-June 4th, 2010, ship is Wonder
Bulletin board post 3713-May 30th-June 4th.  Castaway Cay double dip.  Change palo to Snorkel
The buttons pic 3741-First Cruise, Wonder, Randy, Christina, Bryanna (Voies Family--if needed to fill space) Same dates.
Mickey key hole-Daddy (no date/ship)
Minnie key hole-Mommy(no date/ship)
Tinker bell key hole-Bryanna(no d/s)
Yellow Mickey stamp w/ Bahamas Double dip stops around edge,  May 30th-June 4th 2010
               I THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE...I know this is a lot but its hard to narrow down when there are such great dis-igns


----------



## mrosen

jordak said:


> here you go



Thanks a million.  Its wonderful and very quick turnaround.  This is so wonderful of you to do.  Thanks!


----------



## jordak

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Hi, Getting ready for our first cruise, and apparently I can't have a naked door . Would love it if you could do the plate with Mickey and minnie peeking through the porthole, with Disney Magic, and "Little Family" on it? TIA!!


Sure


----------



## jordak

MelFL123 said:


> Would it be possible to get some license plate designs for our upcoming cruise? We are on the Wonder April 29th.
> 
> Cars - Gavin
> Stitch - Melissa
> Pooh - Payton
> Jedi Mickey - Bill
> 
> Thank You!!!!!!


you're welcome!


----------



## luvmyprincess

jordak said:


> Sure



Hi , Love your work !! This is a first time request for a design ... I'm a little nervous ....... hopefully I'm going about it the right way..

Could I please have this one , but with " Benedetti Family " 

Thanks Soooo Much !!!


----------



## jordak

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I love this! If it wouldn't be too much trouble could I get one saying Lessa and Beth?


No trouble at all.


----------



## jordak

MrsScooby said:


> Wow, every time I look at this thread you guys have something new and cool
> 
> Can I get one of these with " The Schuberg Family" ?
> 
> Thanks


 no problem


----------



## jordak

wisconsinmom said:


> I love this design!  Could you please make one that says The Dean Family?


you bet


----------



## MelFL123

jordak said:


> you're welcome!



Thank you! They are great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

GA-yaya said:


> Hi Jordak!  I've enjoyed looking through all of your graphics.  Just fantastic!
> 
> I have a request for this birthday cake, and there may be too many words for the space.   Well, here goes:  Happy Birthday (no numbers - haha)  Roger  (here's the wordy part - only if it fits)  Disney Magic Mediterranean May 2010.  If that last part doesn't fit, just leave it out.
> 
> Thank you soooo much!


You're welcome. Had to do some resizing but managed to fit it all on.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Thanks Jordak!



milliepie said:


> Hi Vickie!  It's no problem at all, a quick fix!



I was looking back through the thread and saw this. I simply love it and wonder if I could get one that says Lessa on it?


----------



## jinia

jordak said:


> Here is the shadow box. Which Mickey pirate head are you referring to? The one that is on the flags or a different one you have seen done by somebody else? Thanks



I meant the mickey pirate flag that is in the shadow box..heck it could even be that whole square.  DH loves the flags and wanted it on a shirts!  No worries if it is a hassle!  I love this and the message in the bottle!  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## jordak

RN_Mom said:


> Im really hoping to get some magnets from you Jordak...list is long so if you cant do them all, I do understand
> Like post 3916-sebastion w/bottle and ship: The Voies Family (no dates)
> Post 3911-both Shadow boxes: Pirate theme one w/ Randy, CHristina and   Bryanna and the other one with The Voies Family, May 30th-June 4th, 2010, ship is Wonder
> Bulletin board post 3713-May 30th-June 4th.  Castaway Cay double dip.  Change palo to Snorkel
> The buttons pic 3741-First Cruise, Wonder, Randy, Christina, Bryanna (Voies Family--if needed to fill space) Same dates.
> Mickey key hole-Daddy (no date/ship)
> Minnie key hole-Mommy(no date/ship)
> Tinker bell key hole-Bryanna(no d/s)
> Yellow Mickey stamp w/ Bahamas Double dip stops around edge,  May 30th-June 4th 2010
> I THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE...I know this is a lot but its hard to narrow down when there are such great dis-igns


Here you go


----------



## grlzmom

Jordak,

Love the new design with Sebastian and bottle 

Could I please get 2 of those? 

One with "Simons Family" and the other with "Shore Family"

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Love the new design with Sebastian and bottle
> 
> Could I please get 2 of those?
> 
> One with "Simons Family" and the other with "Shore Family"
> 
> Thanks so much!


Thanks!


----------



## GA-yaya

milliepie said:


> Sure! Click the pic to download full size.



Milliepie...OMG!  Thank you so much.  I LOVE it!  

One thing...we need to add an "e" in cel"e"brate.  Thanks.


----------



## GA-yaya

jordak said:


> You're welcome. Had to do some resizing but managed to fit it all on.



Thank you so much, Jordak!  I appreciate the extra work fitting in all of the "words".  It's just perfect and will be such a great surprise for him!


----------



## jordak

jinia said:


> I meant the mickey pirate flag that is in the shadow box..heck it could even be that whole square.  DH loves the flags and wanted it on a shirts!  No worries if it is a hassle!  I love this and the message in the bottle!  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!


Here is the whole picture. If this doesn't work for you and would rather just have a flag, i can do up a new on for you.


----------



## milliepie

GA-yaya said:


> Milliepie...OMG!  Thank you so much.  I LOVE it!
> 
> One thing...we need to add an "e" in cel"e"brate.  Thanks.



I do that a lot.  

I fixed the link for you.


----------



## milliepie

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Thanks Jordak!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking back through the thread and saw this. I simply love it and wonder if I could get one that says Lessa on it?



Click to download full size.


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> no problem



Thanks so much Jordak

My door is going to look wonderful


----------



## DizzylandDeb

Jordak, I love the birthday cake!  Could I request one to read: Disney Magic - October 16-23, 2010 - Happy 50th Birthday Deb. (if you can't fit the 50th in, that's ok) . . .
Thank you for all the great designs.  I've been enjoying going through them.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> you bet



OMG!  Every time I think I'm done I see more that I can't resist.  I'll have to book more cruises to fill so many doors.  lol!  

Can I get this with these names:

The Boyle Family
The Renner Family
The Potter Family
The Cucinotta Family
The Janney Family

Thank you sooooo much!!!  

No rush, it's for our Oct cruise.


----------



## DizzylandDeb

Jordak, I love the birthday cake!  Could I request one to read: Disney Magic - October 16-23, 2010 - Happy 50th Birthday Deb. (if you can't fit the 50th in, that's ok) . . .
Thank you for all the great designs.  I've been enjoying going through them.


----------



## jinia

jordak said:


> Here is the whole picture. If this doesn't work for you and would rather just have a flag, i can do up a new on for you.



Thank you so much!  This should be perfect!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> You're welcome. Had to do some resizing but managed to fit it all on.



This is so cool.  Makes me wish I was cruising over a birthday.


----------



## RN_Mom

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU>>>


----------



## czinoc

Jordak- Shouldn't you be setting up a website where you can be suitably compensated for all of your hard work & creativity?  You are VERY talented.  I see a career as an Imagineer in your future.

I hope you can help me w/ a very special surprise- My daughter's 15th birthday is in June, and her wish is to spend her sweet sixteen birthday on a cruise... but she'll never believe that we're going on DREAM to celebrate in 2011 (it's a very generous gift, so it counts for two years!).  It will be so fun to watch the ship being built & gear up for the big event. 

Your creativity would be perfect to surprise her... Use your judgement-- I like the Ship picture w/ the note from Mickey (it's on the first page & says "Are you ready for the Wonder", but maybe it can be changed to something like "Are you ready for The Dream?")... Also the Birthday cake is cute too!!

Heres her info: 
Jordan
May 26-29, 2011
Disney Dream
3 Night Bahamas

Obviously I have some time-- million thanks in advance!
XOXO 
Colleen


----------



## jordak

DizzylandDeb said:


> Jordak, I love the birthday cake!  Could I request one to read: Disney Magic - October 16-23, 2010 - Happy 50th Birthday Deb. (if you can't fit the 50th in, that's ok) . . .
> Thank you for all the great designs.  I've been enjoying going through them.


You bet and you're welcome


----------



## DizzylandDeb

It's BEAUTIFUL!!  Thank you so much Jordak!!!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

jordak said:


> Sure




WOW, quick service, Thank you so much, I am very grateful!


----------



## jordak

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> OMG!  Every time I think I'm done I see more that I can't resist.  I'll have to book more cruises to fill so many doors.  lol!
> 
> Can I get this with these names:
> 
> The Boyle Family
> The Renner Family
> The Potter Family
> The Cucinotta Family
> The Janney Family
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No rush, it's for our Oct cruise.


----------



## jordak

czinoc said:


> Jordak- Shouldn't you be setting up a website where you can be suitably compensated for all of your hard work & creativity?  You are VERY talented.  I see a career as an Imagineer in your future.
> 
> I hope you can help me w/ a very special surprise- My daughter's 15th birthday is in June, and her wish is to spend her sweet sixteen birthday on a cruise... but she'll never believe that we're going on DREAM to celebrate in 2011 (it's a very generous gift, so it counts for two years!).  It will be so fun to watch the ship being built & gear up for the big event.
> 
> Your creativity would be perfect to surprise her... Use your judgement-- I like the Ship picture w/ the note from Mickey (it's on the first page & says "Are you ready for the Wonder", but maybe it can be changed to something like "Are you ready for The Dream?")... Also the Birthday cake is cute too!!
> 
> Heres her info:
> Jordan
> May 26-29, 2011
> Disney Dream
> 3 Night Bahamas
> 
> Obviously I have some time-- million thanks in advance!
> XOXO
> Colleen


Thank you. Today would have been a great day to make some money. Super busy with requests. The first design you described is done by tjbaggott and she can modify it anyway you want. I can make a couple different designs too for you to pick from.


----------



## luvmyprincess

Hi Jordak ~ 

I love your work !! I'd love to request a few please !! 


** The Mickey& Minnie peeking thru the porthole of  the Magic 
                  " Benedetti Family " 


** I saw one with sorcerer Mickey shooting lightening form his finger over
    the Magic , says ..*Crusing with my grandkids*...
     Could that one say     " Nuna & Grumpy 
                                   February 19,2011"


** The one with a ship in the bottle ~ shadow box Magic 
                    " Benedetti Family
                     February 19,2011

Thanks so much in advance !! Can't wait to see them !!


----------



## Mel0215

Everytime it gets closer to cruising we look on the boards to see what has been going on! The work you do is fabulous! 

If you could please make some designs for me, I would really appreciate it! 

License Plates: 
Pirate Mickey - Jonny
Ariel with - Melody

If it's not too much trouble, the Anniversary Shadow box (saw it in your designs)
1st Wedding Anniversary
Jon & Melody
Disney Wonder
May 16-20, 2010

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## jordak

luvmyprincess said:


> Hi Jordak ~
> 
> I love your work !! I'd love to request a few please !!
> 
> 
> ** The Mickey& Minnie peeking thru the porthole of  the Magic
> " Benedetti Family "
> 
> 
> ** I saw one with sorcerer Mickey shooting lightening form his finger over
> the Magic , says ..*Crusing with my grandkids*...
> Could that one say     " Nuna & Grumpy
> February 19,2011"
> 
> 
> ** The one with a ship in the bottle ~ shadow box Magic
> " Benedetti Family
> February 19,2011
> 
> Thanks so much in advance !! Can't wait to see them !!



Sure, glad to.


----------



## luvmyprincess

jordak said:


> Sure, glad to.



I Love them ... Just two things .. I hate to bother you !!!

 Could you put the cruising with the grandkids phrase on the one with the Nuna & Grumpy?

 Also on the shadow box .. the 2010 is still there ... SORRY ... Thanks !!!


----------



## jordak

Mel0215 said:


> Everytime it gets closer to cruising we look on the boards to see what has been going on! The work you do is fabulous!
> 
> If you could please make some designs for me, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> License Plates:
> Pirate Mickey - Jonny
> Ariel with - Melody
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, the Anniversary Shadow box (saw it in your designs)
> 1st Wedding Anniversary
> Jon & Melody
> Disney Wonder
> May 16-20, 2010
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Happy 1st!!


----------



## jordak

luvmyprincess said:


> I Love them ... Just two things .. I hate to bother you !!!
> 
> Could you put the cruising with the grandkids phrase on the one with the Nuna & Grumpy?
> 
> Also on the shadow box .. the 2010 is still there ... SORRY ... Thanks !!!


sorry, long day. Will fix


----------



## luvmyprincess

jordak said:


> sorry, long day. Will fix



I BET !!! 

Thanks so much !!! I greatly appreciate the work you do !!!


----------



## jordak

luvmyprincess said:


> I Love them ... Just two things .. I hate to bother you !!!
> 
> Could you put the cruising with the grandkids phrase on the one with the Nuna & Grumpy?
> 
> Also on the shadow box .. the 2010 is still there ... SORRY ... Thanks !!!


2nd try.


----------



## luvmyprincess

jordak said:


> 2nd try.



** AWESOME ** Thank You sooooo MUCH !!!!


----------



## ceciroman5

can somebody explain to me how can i download and customize a door magnet


----------



## ceciroman5

[can somebody help me to do a door magnet please


----------



## GA-yaya

milliepie said:


> I do that a lot.
> 
> I fixed the link for you.



Oh Thank you so much.   It is perfect!  Our stateroom door is going to look great!


----------



## Madamx

Thanks again, Jordak!  It's great!


----------



## pjpoohbear

ceciroman5 said:


> [can somebody help me to do a door magnet please



Scan through the pages, make note of the post# and Poster of a magnet(s) you like, then request a customization with your cruiser(s)/cruise information.  

Pj


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

Jordak,
May I please request a license plate?  Green Goofy with the name Kington on it.  And DEC for the month.
Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## ld4483

Jordak,
 I would like to place a request if possible for the Mickey and Minnie "It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This" magnet/sign with the names Donna and Kevin; and our cruise date is Sept. 19th-23, 2010, on the Wonder. I would like Minnie to have a strawberry daiquari and Mickey with the Corona please. 

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> Jordak,
> May I please request a license plate?  Green Goofy with the name Kington on it.  And DEC for the month.
> Thanks so much for your time!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

ld4483 said:


> Jordak,
> I would like to place a request if possible for the Mickey and Minnie "It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This" magnet/sign with the names Donna and Kevin; and our cruise date is Sept. 19th-23, 2010, on the Wonder. I would like Minnie to have a strawberry daiquari and Mickey with the Corona please.
> 
> Thanks!


That particular one is handled by tjbaggott. Give her a day or two and you should see it posted.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Jordak, You just did the Mickey and Minnie peering through the porthole for me, I have printed and laminated it already, Anyhoo, the kids just came home from school and freaked out, they love it and would like one of their own if it's not too much to ask.
So, can we please have a Little Mermaid 2 with LUCY
And, a Mickey and friends with BELLA
Thanks so much


----------



## jordak

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Jordak, You just did the Mickey and Minnie peering through the porthole for me, I have printed and laminated it already, Anyhoo, the kids just came home from school and freaked out, they love it and would like one of their own if it's not too much to ask.
> So, can we please have a Little Mermaid 2 with LUCY
> And, a Mickey and friends with BELLA
> Thanks so much


sure, if they want more feel free to ask.


----------



## jordak

czinoc said:


> Jordak- Shouldn't you be setting up a website where you can be suitably compensated for all of your hard work & creativity?  You are VERY talented.  I see a career as an Imagineer in your future.
> 
> I hope you can help me w/ a very special surprise- My daughter's 15th birthday is in June, and her wish is to spend her sweet sixteen birthday on a cruise... but she'll never believe that we're going on DREAM to celebrate in 2011 (it's a very generous gift, so it counts for two years!).  It will be so fun to watch the ship being built & gear up for the big event.
> 
> Your creativity would be perfect to surprise her... Use your judgement-- I like the Ship picture w/ the note from Mickey (it's on the first page & says "Are you ready for the Wonder", but maybe it can be changed to something like "Are you ready for The Dream?")... Also the Birthday cake is cute too!!
> 
> Heres her info:
> Jordan
> May 26-29, 2011
> Disney Dream
> 3 Night Bahamas
> 
> Obviously I have some time-- million thanks in advance!
> XOXO
> Colleen


Here is a couple old ones and a brand new one with Donald i managed to work on Sunday.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

jordak said:


> sure, if they want more feel free to ask.



Such quick service!!! I just got the kids out of bed to show them, they love them, Thank-you so much. 
Bella wanted to send you a banana dance 
And from Lucy


----------



## shushh

Hi Jordak,
I've got a long list so I apologise in advance! But we love your license plates. We've got a few special requests that I'm hoping you can help with. The rest are from your BIG bank of blanks! 

Here goes...
Malcolm - was wondering if you could make one with WALL-E but make the W upside down to read like an M?

Kwan - Russell from Up

Sharon -One with just Dory from Finding Nemo

Samuel -Squirt from Finding Nemo

Andrew - Troy Bolton from High School Musical

Jason - Peter Pan

Annelise

  Elyssa

  Daniel

  Mitchell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jonah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Elliot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Luan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Ethel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Simon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Emma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Callum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it possible not to have the month on the plates? If not, happy to have Jan on it.

Thank you again so very much!
Belinda


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I've got a long list so I apologise in advance! But we love your license plates. We've got a few special requests that I'm hoping you can help with. The rest are from your BIG bank of blanks!
> 
> Here goes...
> Malcolm - was wondering if you could make one with WALL-E but make the W upside down to read like an M?
> 
> Kwan - Russell from Up
> 
> Sharon -One with just Dory from Finding Nemo
> 
> Samuel -Squirt from Finding Nemo
> 
> Andrew - Troy Bolton from High School Musical
> 
> Jason - Peter Pan
> 
> Annelise
> 
> Elyssa
> 
> Daniel
> 
> Mitchell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible not to have the month on the plates? If not, happy to have Jan on it.
> 
> Thank you again so very much!
> Belinda


you're welcome. Just follow the link and you should find them. 

http://pbckt.com/st.asg


----------



## czinoc

You are a very generous & talented individual!  Thank you from the bottom of my heart!  I wish you abundance (and not just in "requests").  Colleen


----------



## shushh

jordak said:


> you're welcome. Just follow the link and you should find them.
> 
> http://pbckt.com/st.asg



Wow! You're a legend. I can't believe you did them so quickly. Thank you! They look fantastic!

Only one more small request (my fault for not making it clear and writing the wrong thing).

For the Wall-E one, I should have written Mall-E to look just like the title of the movie.


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> Wow! You're a legend. I can't believe you did them so quickly. Thank you! They look fantastic!
> 
> Only one more small request (my fault for not making it clear and writing the wrong thing).
> 
> For the Wall-E one, I should have written Mall-E to look just like the title of the movie.


So instead of Malcolm, you wanted it to say Mall-E?


----------



## shushh

Yes!


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> Yes!


Gotcha! Wanted to make sure.


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> Yes!


Here you go


----------



## shushh

Thank you!!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

jordak said:


> sure



Thank you so very much!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## pmoments

jordak said:


> Here is what i have right now. I will do the car driving to the ship but thought i better get some more info for it. What would you like it to say on the bottom and on the license plate? Thanks
> Oh yeah, if i have the wrong one for Kim, let me know and i can fix it.



Thank you so much for the tags, everyone loved them.  Could I please get one more.  

Ship at Castaway Cay (like the one with Shirley) - with Shawn

thanks again


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

Jordak,

You AMAZE me at your ideas!  If you have time, could you make me the following?

Grumpy plate = Mary Jo
Goofy tourist plate = Judy
Tigger plate = Paula
Happy plate = Roz
Pink Minnie plate = Lynne
Seven Dwarfs 2 plate = Mary Jo
Why is the Rum Gone? Disney Wonder May 30th-June 4th
Something w/Disney Chix 2010 on it...use your own discretion/creativity!

Very Much appreciated!!


----------



## ld4483

jordak said:


> That particular one is handled by tjbaggott. Give her a day or two and you should see it posted.



Jordak,
Thank you for steering me in the right direction. I have spent waaayyy too many hours looking at all of these great creations, and I guess I was confused as to who did what!  Should I rend my request to tjbaggot directly, or do you think she will see it on here?

Thanks!


----------



## suzyqn

Hello Talented People!

Thank you for all that you do and share.

I am looking for make a t-shirt for my dd age 4 for pirate night.  I am looking for a simple graphic that has a black Mickey head with a pirate hat and earring - or something similiar that is simple.  I swear I have seen this somewhere but can't seem to find it.

any ideas?  Thanks!  Suzy


----------



## 3Charbys

Jordak... can we request this one with "Charbonneau family"?

TIA
Wanda


----------



## erbrhenderson

jordak said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so much jordak!  I love them!!!


----------



## jama

Hi Jordak!
I LOVE your work! I would like to request several for our upcoming cruise this weekend!!

*Birthday cake...Happy 87th birthday Pop...Wonder March 28-April 1, 2010
*Wonder puzzle
*Breakfast...one Josh...one Katie
*Jonas Brothers license plate..Katie
*Mickey &  Minnie in chairs with ice cream bars..no ipods or drinks..  3 characters playing with beach ball..maybe mickey, minnie, goofy
.....maybe say something like "relaxing while Pop plays with Josh & katie"
*the one with boat with Sebatian on the bottle...one to say Pop & Josh, one to say Mark , Jama, & Katie
*the donald on the raft!!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## SF_Cruiser

Not sure if it's too late but just discovered this. We have a whole band of folks going on Magic, 7-day Eastern on 3/27 and would love some magnets to go on the doors if possible? Here's what we have going...

Jen (mom/wife/daughter)
D.B. (dad/husband/son-in-law)
Jack (son/grandson/cousin) 5 yrs
Will  (son/grandson/cousin) 3 yrs

Rebecca (mom/wife/daughter-in-law)
Nate (dad/husband/son)
Emma (daughter/granddaughter/cousin) 7 yrs
Sam  (son/grandson/cousin) 5 yrs

Nonni  (grandma/mom/mother-in-law)
Randy (grandpa/dad/father-in-law)

No specific requests for anyone just fun Disney stuff if possible. Thanks. Going to buy some magnets at Staples or Office Depot now.


----------



## Mel0215

A million thank you's! Those are going to look amazing on the door!!


----------



## jordak

pmoments said:


> Thank you so much for the tags, everyone loved them.  Could I please get one more.
> 
> Ship at Castaway Cay (like the one with Shirley) - with Shawn
> 
> thanks again


----------



## jordak

7DwarfsFanNY said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You AMAZE me at your ideas!  If you have time, could you make me the following?
> 
> Grumpy plate = Mary Jo
> Goofy tourist plate = Judy
> Tigger plate = Paula
> Happy plate = Roz
> Pink Minnie plate = Lynne
> Seven Dwarfs 2 plate = Mary Jo
> Why is the Rum Gone? Disney Wonder May 30th-June 4th
> Something w/Disney Chix 2010 on it...use your own discretion/creativity!
> 
> Very Much appreciated!!


I really have no clue what to do for the Disney Chix on a creative level. Right now i have nothing but I will think about it.


----------



## jordak

3Charbys said:


> Jordak... can we request this one with "Charbonneau family"?
> 
> TIA
> Wanda


----------



## milliepie

suzyqn said:


> Hello Talented People!
> 
> Thank you for all that you do and share.
> 
> I am looking for make a t-shirt for my dd age 4 for pirate night.  I am looking for a simple graphic that has a black Mickey head with a pirate hat and earring - or something similiar that is simple.  I swear I have seen this somewhere but can't seem to find it.
> 
> any ideas?  Thanks!  Suzy



I have a bunch of pirate mickey heads in my pirates folder.  Let me know if you need help personalizing.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/20283248/c46dcb90/Pirates.html


----------



## 3Charbys

Jordak, thanks so much I have the message at sea bottle for the Charbonneau family saved!  Love your talent and thanks for sharing it with all of us!


----------



## tjbaggott

For bookworm429 I've done these ones to start with.  Just click on the thumbnails to enlarge, then click again to get full size before saving.  






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jordak

jama said:


> Hi Jordak!
> I LOVE your work! I would like to request several for our upcoming cruise this weekend!!
> 
> *Birthday cake...Happy 87th birthday Pop...Wonder March 28-April 1, 2010
> *Wonder puzzle
> *Breakfast...one Josh...one Katie
> *Jonas Brothers license plate..Katie
> *Mickey &  Minnie in chairs with ice cream bars..no ipods or drinks..  3 characters playing with beach ball..maybe mickey, minnie, goofy
> .....maybe say something like "relaxing while Pop plays with Josh & katie"
> *the one with boat with Sebatian on the bottle...one to say Pop & Josh, one to say Mark , Jama, & Katie
> *the donald on the raft!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## RN_Mom

Jordak....youre dis-igns are addicting...I need to stay off these boards, my DH thinks ive gone MAADDDD  Could I get you to make me the raft one(donald).  Wonder  May 30th-June 4th, 2010


----------



## jordak

RN_Mom said:


> Jordak....youre dis-igns are addicting...I need to stay off these boards, my DH thinks ive gone MAADDDD  Could I get you to make me the raft one(donald).  Wonder  May 30th-June 4th, 2010


 sure, np


----------



## erbrhenderson

jordak said:


> sure, np



Hi Jordak...how about one with Magic Feb5-12, 2011.  This is a great dis-ign!!!


Thanks!


----------



## jordak

erbrhenderson said:


> Hi Jordak...how about one with Magic Feb5-12, 2011.  This is a great dis-ign!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


thanks!


----------



## suzyqn

Thank you!  That is exactly what I was looking for!!!!




milliepie said:


> I have a bunch of pirate mickey heads in my pirates folder.  Let me know if you need help personalizing.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/20283248/c46dcb90/Pirates.html


----------



## noahdove

I love the design with the turtle and Donald...so very creative


----------



## b00kw0rm429

WOW! WOW! That's all I can say! You rock! Thank you so much! 

Laura


----------



## djpate

Love this but could I get one to say 40th birthday instead and dates July 6-18, 2010  rest of wording is ok






Could I get this with Deb on it






Could I get wine bottle to read cruising the Baltic 2010
Celebrating my 40th Birthday on the Disney Magic

Thank you


----------



## noahdove

I would love to have the cake with the dates: April 14-17,2011 and The Disney Dream, and Happy 60th Birthday Gummy..that's the name my grandkids call me Thank you so much...I love waiting for your newest designs


----------



## djpate

Could I get this with the following: on postcard read Have a great time in Europe your pal mickey mouse and on right side say Pounds to Rubles Mickey invades the Baltic.    Calendar with July 2010-just put pic of your choice and the 6th to read cruise and circled, could I also get on the 3rd London on the 4th Paris and on the 5th Dover.  Then on the post it at top right to read Magic July 6-18th. 
to do list 1-Relax  2-see the sights  3-Take lots of Pics  4-Palo  5-Spa Day
6-Celebrate  7-See the shows  8- Cove Cafe  9-Have Fun
I know this is a lot thank you in advance P.S. you shouldn't do such great work LOL


----------



## Deweysgirl

Hi TJ,

Can I please request this for my daughter Brianna? She is celebrating her 12th Birthday on The Wonder: 

Happy 12th Brianna!
Disney Wonder
April 2nd, 2010





[/IMG]

Thank you!!!


----------



## djpate

[/QUOTE]
Could I get this  with Deb...  12 night cruise on the Disney Magic July 6-18, 2010 ...






Could I get this with Magic instead and to read Deb at bottom with no date please.
 Sorry for all the requests. You're just too good. Thanx


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

tjbaggott said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



I love this one with Minnie! Could I pretty please have one that says Beth? Thanks in advance!


----------



## djpate

sorry thought I was done could I get this with Deb with no date





could I get this with July and Deb on it





could i get this with date of July 6, 2010
Ok think I'm really done now(until you come up with something new)


----------



## mstinson14

Do you have any thing for the 12 night Baltic cruises?


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> Do you have any thing for the 12 night Baltic cruises?


Not directly but anything can be tweaked to work for the Baltic.


----------



## ld4483

tjbaggott
I would like to place a request if possible for the Mickey and Minnie "It Doesn't Get Any Better Than This" magnet/sign with the names Donna and Kevin; and our cruise date is Sept. 19th-23, 2010, on the Wonder. I would like Minnie to have a strawberry daiquari and Mickey with the Corona please. 

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

noahdove said:


> I would love to have the cake with the dates: April 14-17,2011 and The Disney Dream, and Happy 60th Birthday Gummy..that's the name my grandkids call me Thank you so much...I love waiting for your newest designs


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

For djpate

Here you go. I am jealous. 12 days in the Baltic is going to be awesome i bet.


----------



## queenofcruise

You are all such talented artists on this Board...I am amazed by all of your designs, and very much in awe.....I find myself spending so much time just looking and wondering how you do this..I have attempted to do a few myself but not much luck...so I was wondering if I could request a few....Our cruise is on the Disney Magic October 16-23, 2010.
A Message in the bottle for each of the following :
The Peters Family
The Simmons Family
The Caldwell Family

Twilight License Plate (Sara)
Minnie Mouse License Plate (Patti)
Arial License Plate ( Mickayla)
Tinkerbell License Plate (Cathi)
License Plate with a Pirate (?)  (Billy)
License Plate with a girl pirate (?) (Jennifer)

I know this is alot, and I so appreciate the time you take to do it ! 

P.S. I am sure if it's OK I will have more requests !
Have a great week !

Thanks again


----------



## jordak

queenofcruise said:


> You are all such talented artists on this Board...I am amazed by all of your designs, and very much in awe.....I find myself spending so much time just looking and wondering how you do this..I have attempted to do a few myself but not much luck...so I was wondering if I could request a few....Our cruise is on the Disney Magic October 16-23, 2010.
> A Message in the bottle for each of the following :
> The Peters Family
> The Simmons Family
> The Caldwell Family
> 
> Twilight License Plate (Sara)
> Minnie Mouse License Plate (Patti)
> Arial License Plate ( Mickayla)
> Tinkerbell License Plate (Cathi)
> License Plate with a Pirate (?)  (Billy)
> License Plate with a girl pirate (?) (Jennifer)
> 
> I know this is alot, and I so appreciate the time you take to do it !
> 
> P.S. I am sure if it's OK I will have more requests !
> Have a great week !
> 
> Thanks again


Here you go and request as many as you want


----------



## jama

Thank you so much!! also..I love how you have your signature in neat places in your designs!!


----------



## pmoments

Hi,

Could I get one with:

-the boy scout from UP with Toby, June 2010
-picture of the crab on bottle, ship in background - Nunley Family 

Thanks


----------



## jordak

pmoments said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get one with:
> 
> -the boy scout from UP with Toby, June 2010
> -picture of the crab on bottle, ship in background - Nunley Family
> 
> Thanks


----------



## trekygirl26

jordak said:


> I can't come up with a new idea for Alaska but thought i might redo an old one.



Hey Jordak!  Do you think you could do one of these for the Panama Canal Cruise?  We are going January 6-21, 2011.  If you  have another idea altogether, that would work too.  Thanks!!


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

jordak said:


> I really have no clue what to do for the Disney Chix on a creative level. Right now i have nothing but I will think about it.



Thank you! Love them!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Deweysgirl, Lifelong_Dreamer, Id4483 and Bookworm:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

tjbaggott said:


> For Deweysgirl, Lifelong_Dreamer, Id4483 and Bookworm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Tjbaggott,

I love what you did with the Castaway Beach and the lazy blankets. Could you make one for our group?

Mary Jo
Roz
Judy
Paula
Lynne

5 Ladies just can't wait to hit the beach!!


----------



## Spectrum

You guys are amazingly creative. Is it possible to get a twilight license plate for the name Stephanie? We are on the Dream February 20, 2011. I'll worry about the rest of the family later, but she breathes Twilight and this will be a huge surprise.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed%

*Could I get this one with "Cruise #5" ?
Thanks!*


----------



## tjbaggott

dizney-cruiser said:


> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed%
> 
> *Could I get this one with "Cruise #5" ?
> Thanks!*



THe link doesn't work, want to try it again?


----------



## ld4483

Thank you tjbaggott!!!  I love it!!! I'm sure the DH will too!


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak, when are you cruising again?  Anytime this year?  I have a list of what I'd like to request from you for our cruise, but we don't sail till Oct. 30th, so I will wait till closer to our dates.  I've been trying to work on a kids Birthday cake, following your lead on that gorgous one you've created. But Alas I don't have patience today or yesterday ect.....  I've found some cool cakes though.  How about you give a kids one a go, I'm sure you can do much better than what I currently could have!  Milly has some awesome mickey head shaped balloons in her albums that might be nice in a kids cake graphic.  Your newest creations, as always, are absolutely FANTASTIC!


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


> For djpate
> 
> Here you go. I am jealous. 12 days in the Baltic is going to be awesome i bet.



I like sunset called Deb but can I have Deborah?

thank you 

Scottishwee35


----------



## collinsfamle

milliepie said:


> I'm hoping this is the one you wanted.



Millie,
Could you please customize a couple of pictures from your slideshow for me?  We leave for our cruise next week.  

The number in your slideshow is #166, and the names to insert are Beth, Tom, Zack and Seth

The second picture is number 246 in your slideshow, and I would like it to say The Collins Family
Crusin the Bahamas

I know this sounds rather presumptious of me to give you the information up front but I thought it would save you from having to contact me again in the mean time.  

Thank you for your help with this!  And if you can't get to it - that's ok too.


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, when are you cruising again?  Anytime this year?  I have a list of what I'd like to request from you for our cruise, but we don't sail till Oct. 30th, so I will wait till closer to our dates.  I've been trying to work on a kids Birthday cake, following your lead on that gorgous one you've created. But Alas I don't have patience today or yesterday ect.....  I've found some cool cakes though.  How about you give a kids one a go, I'm sure you can do much better than what I currently could have!  Milly has some awesome mickey head shaped balloons in her albums that might be nice in a kids cake graphic.  Your newest creations, as always, are absolutely FANTASTIC!



Hey TJ, I have a kids cake you might like.  It's Mickey, Goofy, Donald themed.  Interested?


----------



## milliepie

collinsfamle said:


> Millie,
> Could you please customize a couple of pictures from your slideshow for me?  We leave for our cruise next week.
> 
> The number in your slideshow is #166, and the names to insert are Beth, Tom, Zack and Seth
> 
> The second picture is number 246 in your slideshow, and I would like it to say The Collins Family
> Crusin the Bahamas
> 
> I know this sounds rather presumptious of me to give you the information up front but I thought it would save you from having to contact me again in the mean time.
> 
> Thank you for your help with this!  And if you can't get to it - that's ok too.



I hope I got the right ones.


----------



## collinsfamle

milliepie said:


> I hope I got the right ones.



Thank you so much!!!  They look great!   I sure didn't expect them so fast!  Thanks again!!


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> Hey TJ, I have a kids cake you might like.  It's Mickey, Goofy, Donald themed.  Interested?




Sure, I'll see what I can do with it!  Thanks Millie!


----------



## jordak

trekygirl26 said:


> Hey Jordak!  Do you think you could do one of these for the Panama Canal Cruise?  We are going January 6-21, 2011.  If you  have another idea altogether, that would work too.  Thanks!!


I'm sure i can tweak this some how to work for the Panama Canal.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, when are you cruising again?  Anytime this year?  I have a list of what I'd like to request from you for our cruise, but we don't sail till Oct. 30th, so I will wait till closer to our dates.  I've been trying to work on a kids Birthday cake, following your lead on that gorgous one you've created. But Alas I don't have patience today or yesterday ect.....  I've found some cool cakes though.  How about you give a kids one a go, I'm sure you can do much better than what I currently could have!  Milly has some awesome mickey head shaped balloons in her albums that might be nice in a kids cake graphic.  Your newest creations, as always, are absolutely FANTASTIC!


Thanks for the compliment. Unfortunately not going on a cruise until Oct 2011 but i am going to WDW at end of Oct this year to fill the void. I can definitely give a kids birthday cake theme a go. I will start working some ideas out in my head.


----------



## jordak

Spectrum said:


> You guys are amazingly creative. Is it possible to get a twilight license plate for the name Stephanie? We are on the Dream February 20, 2011. I'll worry about the rest of the family later, but she breathes Twilight and this will be a huge surprise.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

scottishwee35 said:


> I like sunset called Deb but can I have Deborah?
> 
> thank you
> 
> Scottishwee35


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Sure, I'll see what I can do with it!  Thanks Millie!



I drew this from scratch.  I made it for a birthday card for my Mom.  This is the first time I'm sharing it with anyone.  







I also did a princess version for my Niece, I've personalized it a few times.  Also done from scratch.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I drew this from scratch.  I made it for a birthday card for my Mom.  This is the first time I'm sharing it with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a princess version for my Niece, I've personalized it a few times.  Also done from scratch.


Very nice!


----------



## bewitched00

Hi!

Thanks for being so willing to help make our trip extra special!!!!
I was wanting to make a request  for some license plates:
Presley in the Pink Tink May 2010- Oklahoma
Parker in the Toy Story May 2010- Oklahoma
Superman in Mickey May 2010-Oklahoma
Stephens Family in the Disney Magic with portal Mickey and Minnie


I was also wanting something that says: Mediterranean Magic May 26-June 5th- 2010--- Spain-Malta-Africa-Italy-France--
I know this takes a lot of time and I want you to know I appreciate it.

Tabitha


----------



## DisneyMom1976

To all the very talented people on this thread, I need your advice and help. My brother & I are surprising our parents with their very first Disney Cruise for their 40th anniversary. Shhhh..It's a secret. LOL  ... Could you guys send some designs my way that I could possibly use in the scrapbook we are going to give them on their Anniversary. ANYTHING would be appreciated!! -erin
I plan on making magnets and scrapbook pages.
Info:  Terry & Karen Swiney
Anniversary July 18, 1970
Sailing: Disney Dream Feb. 24, 2011

There are 10 of us total going but for now I want to get their book started. THANKS AGAIN =)


----------



## milliepie

Spectrum said:


> You guys are amazingly creative. Is it possible to get a twilight license plate for the name Stephanie? We are on the Dream February 20, 2011. I'll worry about the rest of the family later, but she breathes Twilight and this will be a huge surprise.  Thank you so much!!!



I know you didn't ask for this, but I had it in my files already so I thought I'd share with you.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMom1976 said:


> To all the very talented people on this thread, I need your advice and help. My brother & I are surprising our parents with their very first Disney Cruise for their 40th anniversary. Shhhh..It's a secret. LOL  ... Could you guys send some designs my way that I could possibly use in the scrapbook we are going to give them on their Anniversary. ANYTHING would be appreciated!! -erin
> I plan on making magnets and scrapbook pages.
> Info:  Terry & Karen Swiney
> Anniversary July 18, 1970
> Sailing: Disney Dream Feb. 24, 2011
> 
> There are 10 of us total going but for now I want to get their book started. THANKS AGAIN =)



Here is one to get you started.  






And another


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


>



THANK YOU 

You are star 

Scottishwee35


----------



## djpate

jordak said:


> For djpate
> 
> Here you go. I am jealous. 12 days in the Baltic is going to be awesome i bet.



Thank you so much they look amazing! It will be incredible!


----------



## twoandtwins

Hi TJBaggot,

I was browsing and saw a few things I loved and was wondering if you could personalize them for me for our cruise in April?

I am interested in the Beach Towel for Castway Cay woth the names:

John
Donna
Madysen
Taylor

and a second cabin wiht the names
Chelsea
Michelle
Anthony
Mitch.

I alos adored the Mickey heads with a Pirate of Minnie(for a girl) amd a pirate MIckey(boy).

The boys are:
John
Anthony
Mitch

and the girls are
Donna 
MAdysen
Taylor
CHelsea
(I found a MIchelle already done)

Thanks a bunch!
DOnna


----------



## jordak

bewitched00 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for being so willing to help make our trip extra special!!!!
> I was wanting to make a request  for some license plates:
> Presley in the Pink Tink May 2010- Oklahoma
> Parker in the Toy Story May 2010- Oklahoma
> Superman in Mickey May 2010-Oklahoma
> Stephens Family in the Disney Magic with portal Mickey and Minnie
> 
> 
> I was also wanting something that says: Mediterranean Magic May 26-June 5th- 2010--- Spain-Malta-Africa-Italy-France--
> I know this takes a lot of time and I want you to know I appreciate it.
> 
> Tabitha


----------



## djpate

[/QUOTE]

Could I get this with either Deb, Debbie or Deborah
which ever you think looks best


----------



## Deweysgirl

tjbaggott said:


> For Deweysgirl, Lifelong_Dreamer, Id4483 and Bookworm:
> 
> TJ -Thank you so so so much! This is just awesome!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## jordak

DisneyMom1976 said:


> To all the very talented people on this thread, I need your advice and help. My brother & I are surprising our parents with their very first Disney Cruise for their 40th anniversary. Shhhh..It's a secret. LOL  ... Could you guys send some designs my way that I could possibly use in the scrapbook we are going to give them on their Anniversary. ANYTHING would be appreciated!! -erin
> I plan on making magnets and scrapbook pages.
> Info:  Terry & Karen Swiney
> Anniversary July 18, 1970
> Sailing: Disney Dream Feb. 24, 2011
> 
> There are 10 of us total going but for now I want to get their book started. THANKS AGAIN =)


couple for you


----------



## bewitched00

Jordak-
These are AWESOME! We are all sitting around doing the happy dance!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## SF_Cruiser

...as if you never get any "special" requests.

I know you're swamped with requests for your great looking art but was hoping we could get something for upcoming Eastern Caribbean on the Magic leaving 3/27?

I'm new to this so was thinking whatever is easy for you with what info you have?



SF_Cruiser said:


> Not sure if it's too late but just discovered this. We have a whole band of folks going on Magic, 7-day Eastern on 3/27 and would love some magnets to go on the doors if possible? Here's what we have going...
> 
> Jen (mom/wife/daughter)
> D.B. (dad/husband/son-in-law)
> Jack (son/grandson/cousin) 5 yrs
> Will  (son/grandson/cousin) 3 yrs
> 
> Rebecca (mom/wife/daughter-in-law)
> Nate (dad/husband/son)
> Emma (daughter/granddaughter/cousin) 7 yrs
> Sam  (son/grandson/cousin) 5 yrs
> 
> Nonni  (grandma/mom/mother-in-law)
> Randy (grandpa/dad/father-in-law)
> 
> No specific requests for anyone just fun Disney stuff if possible. Thanks. Going to buy some magnets at Staples or Office Depot now.



Much appreciated...kids will love seeing there names on the door with Disney characters!


----------



## jordak

SF_Cruiser said:


> ...as if you never get any "special" requests.
> 
> I know you're swamped with requests for your great looking art but was hoping we could get something for upcoming Eastern Caribbean on the Magic leaving 3/27?
> 
> I'm new to this so was thinking whatever is easy for you with what info you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated...kids will love seeing there names on the door with Disney characters!


Since you are leaving real soon I can get a bunch of license plates made and  a couple other designs of things i already have done either late tonight or early morning.


----------



## noahdove

Just beautiful!!!! Thank you again!!!!


----------



## SF_Cruiser

jordak said:


> Since you are leaving real soon I can get a bunch of license plates made and  a couple other designs of things i already have done either late tonight or early morning.




Anything is MUCH APPRECIATED!

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

djpate said:


> Could I get this with either Deb, Debbie or Deborah
> which ever you think looks best



I did Deborah so I could get all of the Characters in there for you.


----------



## jordak

SF_Cruiser said:


> Anything is MUCH APPRECIATED!
> 
> Thanks!


Hope this helps. Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## SF_Cruiser

"Hope this helps." 
is the understatement of the week! Thanks a bazilllllion. Folks are gonna love these.


----------



## Spectrum

Thank you so much milliepie those are awesome!!!!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


> I drew this from scratch.  I made it for a birthday card for my Mom.  This is the first time I'm sharing it with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a princess version for my Niece, I've personalized it a few times.  Also done from scratch.



Milliepie,
I LOVE  this princess cake for my DD who will be turning 6 a couple days before we sale! Can I please get one with Izabella and 6? She is still very much into princesses right now. Thanks in advance! She will love it!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

tjbaggott said:


> For Deweysgirl, Lifelong_Dreamer, Id4483 and Bookworm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



TJ, Can I please have the birthday graphic with Izabella and 6? We are sailing the Wonder on April 25th and she is turning 6 a couple days before we sail.  This is her b-day trip (and our excuse to go on vacation!) Thanks in advance.  Her actual b-day is the 21st if you use that day instead of the sail date....


----------



## disneyluvrs4

erbrhenderson said:


> Hi Jordak...how about one with Magic Feb5-12, 2011.  This is a great dis-ign!!!
> 
> 
> Jordak-my family loves this one! Can I please have it with Wonder April 25th-29th, 2010? Thanks so much. I Have got to stop looking on here...but I can't! My door and scrapbook are going to look great!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Thank You Millie pie!!




milliepie said:


> Here is one to get you started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another


----------



## DisneyMom1976

You guys are great. Thank You.



jordak said:


> couple for you


----------



## milliepie

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Milliepie,
> I LOVE  this princess cake for my DD who will be turning 6 a couple days before we sale! Can I please get one with Izabella and 6? She is still very much into princesses right now. Thanks in advance! She will love it!



A pleasure to help.  


http://dc202.4shared.com/download/2...rthday_Cake.jpg?tsid=20100324-104821-e74d0a11


----------



## Laurafoster

Can i please get two of the ones that says "It doesnt get any better than this?

On the first one : The Flower Family
On the Second one : Alison and Ian

Thanks


----------



## hchik05

hello milliepie, 

 i was just wondering if you had anything with the characters from the recent alice in wonderland movie, (preferably the mad hatter) if not, that's ok, you have so many other awesome things to choose from!


----------



## milliepie

hchik05 said:


> hello milliepie,
> 
> i was just wondering if you had anything with the characters from the recent alice in wonderland movie, (preferably the mad hatter) if not, that's ok, you have so many other awesome things to choose from!



I've actually had a few requests for these recently and I am in the process of making some.  Did you want a Mickey head with the Mad Hatter?


----------



## trekygirl26

jordak said:


> I'm sure i can tweak this some how to work for the Panama Canal.



That would be great!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## lafa

is it possible to get the disney magic logo with the date march 6-13, 2010 (mickey ears on the last zero in 2010)?  

thanks so much! 

we loved our t-shirts and door magnets on our cruise!  thank you all for the disigns!


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> erbrhenderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jordak...how about one with Magic Feb5-12, 2011.  This is a great dis-ign!!!
> 
> 
> Jordak-my family loves this one! Can I please have it with Wonder April 25th-29th, 2010? Thanks so much. I Have got to stop looking on here...but I can't! My door and scrapbook are going to look great!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## my three girls

Jordak - Could I get the Sebastian and the bottle with 'The Schlueter Family' on it. We cruise the Wonder in late May.

Thanks.


----------



## jordak

my three girls said:


> Jordak - Could I get the Sebastian and the bottle with 'The Schlueter Family' on it. We cruise the Wonder in late May.
> 
> Thanks.


sure can


----------



## queenofcruise

RE Post 4023

Jordak, These are so amazing and are going to add so much "Magic" to our cruise , thanks again ! We are taking my son , daughter-in-law , my granddaughter ( who will be 5 , and totally loves all the princesses and arial ) and my sister and niece...they are going to be so amazed by these !

One thing I noticed, an omission on my part, I forgot a license plate for my husband ( Am I bad !) Could you do a license plate with a Micky Mouse , and the name Arthur....

I am still admiring all the other designs and gettig so many ideas, but I promise I'll try and not request too many!

Again, much thanks


----------



## jordak

queenofcruise said:


> RE Post 4023
> 
> Jordak, These are so amazing and are going to add so much "Magic" to our cruise , thanks again ! We are taking my son , daughter-in-law , my granddaughter ( who will be 5 , and totally loves all the princesses and arial ) and my sister and niece...they are going to be so amazed by these !
> 
> One thing I noticed, an omission on my part, I forgot a license plate for my husband ( Am I bad !) Could you do a license plate with a Micky Mouse , and the name Arthur....
> 
> I am still admiring all the other designs and gettig so many ideas, but I promise I'll try and not request too many!
> 
> Again, much thanks


Least you caught it. Would have been a lot worse if you didn't notice it until you started putting them up.


----------



## djpate

milliepie said:


> I did Deborah so I could get all of the Characters in there for you.



Thank you so much it looks great!!


----------



## queenofcruise

Thanks ! I know it would have been hard to explain how I could forget my husband.....lol


----------



## b00kw0rm429

Jordak,
I would love one of your Sebastian graphics with Fordyce as the family name on the bottle if you aren't exhausted yet!  You talented people are amazingly wonderful for doing this!

Laura


----------



## jordak

b00kw0rm429 said:


> Jordak,
> I would love one of your Sebastian graphics with Fordyce as the family name on the bottle if you aren't exhausted yet!  You talented people are amazingly wonderful for doing this!
> 
> Laura


Think i have enough energy to make you one.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


> A pleasure to help.
> 
> 
> http://dc202.4shared.com/download/2...rthday_Cake.jpg?tsid=20100324-104821-e74d0a11



Thank you soooo much! She will LOVE it! 

While downloading this one, I saw the stitch holding the castle graphic that said "For my 10th birthday my mom gave me the world." Can I have that one with 2nd birthday? We are palnning on taking my son to WDW for his 2nd birthday this fall and he loves stitch.  Thanks.  Dani


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Milliepie,

I looked at your birthday graphics after downloading Izabella's cake and found another I would like if thats ok? It is the happy birthday with the princesses making faces with the fill name under it. I don't know if Izabella would fit, but if not Bella would be fine.  Thanks again.


----------



## hchik05

milliepie said:


> I've actually had a few requests for these recently and I am in the process of making some.  Did you want a Mickey head with the Mad Hatter?




    yes milliepie, a mickey head would be great!
  wouldn't it be cool if u could somehow get a pic of the characters at the table having tea ON the beach(castaway cay)  that would be awesome!  i'm sorry, my imagination is running crazy at the moment, i would be very grateful for a MAD MICKEY!!


----------



## milliepie

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I looked at your birthday graphics after downloading Izabella's cake and found another I would like if thats ok? It is the happy birthday with the princesses making faces with the fill name under it. I don't know if Izabella would fit, but if not Bella would be fine.  Thanks again.



Yes of course it's ok.  Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

hchik05 said:


> yes milliepie, a mickey head would be great!
> wouldn't it be cool if u could somehow get a pic of the characters at the table having tea ON the beach(castaway cay)  that would be awesome!  i'm sorry, my imagination is running crazy at the moment, i would be very grateful for a MAD MICKEY!!



LOL, that would be something!  I might be tempted to try it.   

These are what I have for AW Mickey heads.  Let me know if you need help with anything else!


----------



## Bareacuda

jordak said:


> couple for you



  Oh My Gosh... this is perfect!!
    It's our 40th anniversary too this year!

  Could you do one for me??? Pleeeaaaasseee!!!

  Howard and Ann Forschler
August 13, 1970 
  We'll be on the Magic
Date sailing: 18 September-2 October 2010

   Thank you so much for the time and effort you put in to give us all a piece of your talent!

   Ann


----------



## hchik05

milliepie said:


> LOL, that would be something!  I might be tempted to try it.
> 
> These are what I have for AW Mickey heads.  Let me know if you need help with anything else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, thank you, thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

Bareacuda said:


> Oh My Gosh... this is perfect!!
> It's our 40th anniversary too this year!
> 
> Could you do one for me??? Pleeeaaaasseee!!!
> 
> Howard and Ann Forschler
> August 13, 1970
> We'll be on the Magic
> Date sailing: 18 September-2 October 2010
> 
> Thank you so much for the time and effort you put in to give us all a piece of your talent!
> 
> Ann


You're welcome and happy 40th!!


----------



## Bareacuda

THANK YOU SO  MUCH!!!
   they are amazing!

  Ann


----------



## jordak

Awhile back somebody suggested I should modify my Minnie and Mickey design that i have done.  Finally got around to doing it. lol 

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...lates/?action=view&current=alaskaverandah.jpg


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


> For djpate
> 
> Here you go. I am jealous. 12 days in the Baltic is going to be awesome i bet.



Hi

I really like nos. 4 and wonder if you can alter it for me?

this is my cruise:  FOLLOW RED 

Calendar : JULY 2010

29th Thursday - Dover 
30th Cruise (red circle)

Yellow Sticker:  MAGIC JULY 30TH - AUGUST 7TH 2010

POSTCARD: Preston's Gang,  Mickey's Magical Armada

DISNEY CRUISE TO DO LIST:  1.  Organise the lanyards, 2. Meet two interpreters, 3.  Relax, 4.  See the Sights, 5.  Fun times with kids, 6.  Pirate?? 7.  Have Fun, 8.  Barcelona!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## Dgentrysim

I've been searching all over for the miniature candy wrappers that I could download......all I can find are the big candy wrappers.  Could someone please tell me where to go to find the miniature ones?!  Thanks so much!!!  Also, I've seen somewhere on here that there are envelopes/wrappers that you can use to put your tips in for the dining room servers, head server, etc.  Can you tell me where I can find those too??!  Thanks!

DisneyDeb


----------



## dizney-cruiser

jordak said:


>



*Could I get this one with Cruise #5 on it? 
Thanks!*


----------



## snjmomma

My family and I are going on our very first cruise this October on the Magic. I love the t-shirt and door magnet idea. What does everyone do with the license plate? Once you get an image that you like (for say a t-shirt or a door magnet) how do most of you get it on a shirt. I'm assuming you go to a custom printer in your area. I'm sooooo clueless to all of this but I know my family would just think the world of me if I could surprise them with even one of these great ideas! Please help. Thanks.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


> Yes of course it's ok.  Here you go.



Thank you so much. My DD laughed so hard and just loved the princess one.  She can't wait for me to print it out! Thanks again.


----------



## Tigger1313

jordak said:


> Awhile back somebody suggested I should modify my Minnie and Mickey design that i have done.  Finally got around to doing it. lol
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...lates/?action=view&current=alaskaverandah.jpg



Have you come up with a new one for MR yet? We are going Jan 23 2011.
Love your work


----------



## jordak

scottishwee35 said:


> Hi
> 
> I really like nos. 4 and wonder if you can alter it for me?
> 
> this is my cruise:  FOLLOW RED
> 
> Calendar : JULY 2010
> 
> 29th Thursday - Dover
> 30th Cruise (red circle)
> 
> Yellow Sticker:  MAGIC JULY 30TH - AUGUST 7TH 2010
> 
> POSTCARD: Preston's Gang,  Mickey's Magical Armada
> 
> DISNEY CRUISE TO DO LIST:  1.  Organise the lanyards, 2. Meet two interpreters, 3.  Relax, 4.  See the Sights, 5.  Fun times with kids, 6.  Pirate?? 7.  Have Fun, 8.  Barcelona!!
> 
> Scottishwee35


----------



## jordak

dizney-cruiser said:


> *Could I get this one with Cruise #5 on it?
> Thanks!*


----------



## jordak

Tigger1313 said:


> Have you come up with a new one for MR yet? We are going Jan 23 2011.
> Love your work


Sorry, not yet. Was asked to come up with something awhile back  and i have zero ideas.


----------



## my three girls

jordak said:


> sure can



Thanks! Looks awesome. Can you do three license plates us and our three girls? I have two very into Twilight. Any way to make one with Edward and one with Jacob from the movies? If not, I listed an alternate. 

John - Pirates/Jack Sparrow
Cathy - Belle
Sarah - Twilight - Edward (or Cinderella)
Jessica - Twilight - Jacob (or Stich)
Erica - Aristrocats


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jordak

my three girls said:


> Thanks! Looks awesome. Can you do three license plates us and our three girls? I have two very into Twilight. Any way to make one with Edward and one with Jacob from the movies? If not, I listed an alternate.
> 
> John - Pirates/Jack Sparrow
> Cathy - Belle
> Sarah - Twilight - Edward (or Cinderella)
> Jessica - Twilight - Jacob (or Stich)
> Erica - Aristrocats
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


you're welcome


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


>



Excellent, many thanks for it

Scottishwee35


----------



## jordak




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

jordak said:


>



Love it!

Could I get it with The Polnicky Family, Disney Dream. May 29,2011?

You are awesome!


----------



## milliepie

The new one..

Love it!


----------



## jordak

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Love it!
> 
> Could I get it with The Polnicky Family, Disney Dream. May 29,2011?
> 
> You are awesome!


Thanks to you and Milliepie!


----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Could I have this one with The Lunt Family, Disney Dream, January 26, 2011.

We are excited to be on the Maiden voyage.

Thanks once again, thought I better ask now, so I can save it for our trip.

Peg


----------



## Evad

Wow!!!! Love the new design jordak!! Great work as always.


----------



## noahdove

You did it again!!!! Fantastic!!!!


----------



## kileybeth

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Milliepie,
> I LOVE  this princess cake for my DD who will be turning 6 a couple days before we sale! Can I please get one with Izabella and 6? She is still very much into princesses right now. Thanks in advance! She will love it!




Millie, 

Our daughter turns 5 a few weeks after we (just the DH and I, no kiddos this time, it's our 25th anniversary!) return for our cruise and has requested a Princess party of course.  I would love this cake personalized for her!  Her name is_* Jillian*_ and her birthday is 05-05-05 and she is turning 5! How cool is that?! When ever you get time is great, I'll hunt for it when we return or you can pm it to me.  Thanks so much.


----------



## lizavance

I love your new design! May I please have it with the Vance Family, Disney Wonder, May 9-13, 2010.  

Thank you!


----------



## kileybeth

Jordak, 

Hi I know it is last minute but am hoping you can squeeze in a licsence plate for me.  

A pink plate with Tink on it and the name Kim for April  from Delaware

thank You so much!


----------



## jordak

For PegIra and lizavance


----------



## jordak

kileybeth said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Hi I know it is last minute but am hoping you can squeeze in a licsence plate for me.
> 
> A pink plate with Tink on it and the name Kim for April  from Delaware
> 
> thank You so much!


Sure, no problem


----------



## lizavance

Our door is going to be awesome!

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## kileybeth

Thanks Jordak! That was quick! When DO you sleep?


----------



## jordak

kileybeth said:


> Thanks Jordak! That was quick! When DO you sleep?


Sleep? What is this thing you call sleep?


----------



## dizney-cruiser

jordak said:


>



Thanks!!  I love it!!


----------



## scottishwee35

milliepie said:


> The new one..
> 
> Love it!



yes, do I 

Scottishwee35


----------



## snjmomma

kileybeth said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Hi I know it is last minute but am hoping you can squeeze in a licsence plate for me.
> 
> A pink plate with Tink on it and the name Kim for April  from Delaware
> 
> thank You so much!



Kileybeth,  I'm brand new to all of this. We will be taking our first cruise on the Magic this Oct. Will you making a door magnet with this license plate design? I've seen so many awesome door magnet ideas and was just wondering if this is another. Thanks for your time. I hope you enjoy your cruise!


----------



## DisneyCP08

jordak said:


>


 

I love this design and would like to request a few. We are planning with another family and we are not sure about our dates yet. Could I get these:

Becker Family
Disney Dream and Disney Wonder

Ferreri Family
Disney Dream and Disney Wonder


Thanks so much


----------



## bbn1122

Hi Milliepie,

If you have the time could you make up the following graphics for my family. Sorry for the last minute request, we leave next Thursday for our cruise.

Mickey Ears - Phinnas & Ferb (Brendan)

Basic Minnie (polka dots) and Mickey Ears
Minnie - Arlene
Mickey - Kenny, Brendan, Brian and Nolan

Do you have the Jets or Mets in a Mickey Ears?  If so, could you make up either/or both for Nolan.

Thanks for all your help.  
Arlene


----------



## bbn1122

Jordak, 

If you can help me out with a few magnet graphics, it would be most appreciated.  Sorry for the last minute request.

The Anniversary Car w/ Minnie and Mickey:
Arlene and Kenny, 22 years, Magic 2010

Mickey playing Basketball - Birthday message
Happy 16th Birthday Brian
(I think it says "Celebrating my Birthday on the Magic April 3rd-10th 2010)

3 Licenses plates:
Stitch Rips - Brendan/New Jersey - April
Basketball Goofy - Brian/New Jersey - April
Phinnas and Ferb(any kind) - Nolan/New Jersey - April

Thanks for all your help.
Arlene


----------



## grlzmom

Jordak,

Thanks for the previous one your designed for me, turned out perfect!

Of course when I came back to get it saw your new Donald being pulled on a raft  Love it! Can it be modified?

Instead of saying Castaway Cay or Bust can it be Barcelona or Bust with Disney Magic, Eastbound Transatlantic, April 10-24, 2010?

If not, no big deal, but if so, THANKS so much!


----------



## bbn1122

Tjbaggott, 

If you have the time to create a few graphic for my family.

I saw your Colts football ears, do you have the NY Jets?  If so, could you do one for NOLAN.

I would like to get a Cruisin with Mickey (the one with the beach chairs).
Disney Magic, April 3rd-10th 2010.
Mom, Dad, Brian, Brendan and Nolan (boy colors if possible).

Last one, Oval Graphic/Birthday with DD, MM and Goofy.
Happy 50th Kenny
Disney Magic , April 3-10th 2010.

I appreciate all your time and help.
Arlene


----------



## bbn1122

To all of Our Creative Graphic Poster,

Thank you inadvance for all your help with my recent request.  Your talent is amazing.

A couple of questions?

Once I get the graphic, Do I just save them as a picture? Then print them.
Then magnetic paper.
Do you lament them?
Can I just print them on regular paper and then use magnets on back?

Thank you to all of you for all your help and talent.

Arlene
First cruise next Saturday!!!!


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

Jordak,

For something different, after our cruise we are going to Orange Beach, AL from 9/18/10 - 9/25/10 to just hang out at the beach all day and enjoy the Gulf Shores. Would it be out of line to ask for a beach scene for that vacation?

Mary Jo
Robin
Gayle
Roz
Tracy

No problem if you can't, just wondering as you are so awesome!


----------



## milliepie

kileybeth said:


> Millie,
> 
> Our daughter turns 5 a few weeks after we (just the DH and I, no kiddos this time, it's our 25th anniversary!) return for our cruise and has requested a Princess party of course.  I would love this cake personalized for her!  Her name is_* Jillian*_ and her birthday is 05-05-05 and she is turning 5! How cool is that?! When ever you get time is great, I'll hunt for it when we return or you can pm it to me.  Thanks so much.



Is that considered a Golden Birthday?  

PM on it's way!  Have fun on your cruise and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## big jack 2002

Our daughter and and son-in-law are going on the Disney Wonder for their anniversary.  Would you make the shadow box for them?
Beth and Brent
Disney Wonder
September 26, 2010

and, then, the travel packet you have in post #2595 for the same?

Thank you.  I want to give them magnets for their door!!

Thank you again!!
Barbara


----------



## K8T

Hi

I have just seen this thread, how on earth do you do it?  I am having trouble putting our names on some Mickey Ears!!!!  (by the way, where do I find the Walt font?).

We are cruisng the Med on 5th June, Barcelona to Dover, with our daughter Charlotte, who loves Mickey and Bolt.

Any chance you could do something?  Anything that has been done before would be OK.  By the way, we are from the UK, so a Licence plate would be different.  If you could include the Union Jack flag, that would be great.

Many Many thanks

Kate & Mike


----------



## milliepie

bbn1122 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> If you have the time could you make up the following graphics for my family. Sorry for the last minute request, we leave next Thursday for our cruise.
> 
> Mickey Ears - Phinnas & Ferb (Brendan)
> 
> Basic Minnie (polka dots) and Mickey Ears
> Minnie - Arlene
> Mickey - Kenny, Brendan, Brian and Nolan
> 
> Do you have the Jets or Mets in a Mickey Ears?  If so, could you make up either/or both for Nolan.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> Arlene



No problem, have fun!


----------



## tjbaggott

bbn1122 said:


> Tjbaggott,
> 
> If you have the time to create a few graphic for my family.
> 
> I saw your Colts football ears, do you have the NY Jets?  If so, could you do one for NOLAN.
> 
> I would like to get a Cruisin with Mickey (the one with the beach chairs).
> Disney Magic, April 3rd-10th 2010.
> Mom, Dad, Brian, Brendan and Nolan (boy colors if possible).
> 
> Last one, Oval Graphic/Birthday with DD, MM and Goofy.
> Happy 50th Kenny
> Disney Magic , April 3-10th 2010.
> 
> I appreciate all your time and help.
> Arlene



The colts one I did up for someone as Milliepie couldn't, when she was on vacation.  Millie has lots of sports ones, so first have a look in her 4shared album (the link is in the signature of each of her posts.)  If you can't find one, I'd be more than happy to work on one for you and can certainly do the rest.  I won't be making or posting any though till Monday at the earliest as I have a lot on the go today and for the weekend.  I've written your requests into my book though so rest assured they will get done.   Let me know though if you were able to or not, find the foot ball one you wanted from Milliepie.


----------



## bbn1122

tjbaggott said:


> The colts one I did up for someone as Milliepie couldn't, when she was on vacation.  Millie has lots of sports ones, so first have a look in her 4shared album (the link is in the signature of each of her posts.)  If you can't find one, I'd be more than happy to work on one for you and can certainly do the rest.  I won't be making or posting any though till Monday at the earliest as I have a lot on the go today and for the weekend.  I've written your requests into my book though so rest assured they will get done.   Let me know though if you were able to or not, find the foot ball one you wanted from Milliepie.



Thank you for all your help!
Anything you can do would be great....I think all of you are just the "Cat's Meow", for doing what you do.  My boys are so excited.  I will with Millipie.


----------



## bbn1122

milliepie said:


> No problem, have fun!




WOW!!!  your the Best!!!

My DS Nolan is home sick today....he is so excited to see the Mets and the Jets....

Thanks Again.

Now to get them on magnetic paper and make it work.


----------



## milliepie

bbn1122 said:


> WOW!!!  your the Best!!!
> 
> My DS Nolan is home sick today....he is so excited to see the Mets and the Jets....
> 
> Thanks Again.
> 
> Now to get them on magnetic paper and make it work.



You're welcome.  Make sure they are full size before saving them.  Click the pic and click the expand to full size box.


----------



## bbn1122

milliepie said:


> You're welcome.  Make sure they are full size before saving them.  Click the pic and click the expand to full size box.



Thanks for the help...you read my mind.  I had saved them and they were small and I was wondering how to make them larger, without compromising the quality of the image.


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


>



I'd love #2 and #4 too
Just change the date for #2

We are on the Magic July 18th-30 Baltic 

For #4 please put:

Postcard addressed to: The Schuberg Family, Virgina USA

16th-London  18th-circled cruise   19-heart (for our anniversary)  20-Olso  21-Copenhagen   22-Berlin   24-St Petersburg  26-Tallinn  27-Stockholm

Keep to-do list the same

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jordak

DisneyCP08 said:


> I love this design and would like to request a few. We are planning with another family and we are not sure about our dates yet. Could I get these:
> 
> Becker Family
> Disney Dream and Disney Wonder
> 
> Ferreri Family
> Disney Dream and Disney Wonder
> 
> 
> Thanks so much


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

bbn1122 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> If you can help me out with a few magnet graphics, it would be most appreciated.  Sorry for the last minute request.
> 
> The Anniversary Car w/ Minnie and Mickey:
> Arlene and Kenny, 22 years, Magic 2010
> 
> Mickey playing Basketball - Birthday message
> Happy 16th Birthday Brian
> (I think it says "Celebrating my Birthday on the Magic April 3rd-10th 2010)
> 
> 3 Licenses plates:
> Stitch Rips - Brendan/New Jersey - April
> Basketball Goofy - Brian/New Jersey - April
> Phinnas and Ferb(any kind) - Nolan/New Jersey - April
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> Arlene


sure, np


----------



## kbmo4444

jordak said:


>



Hi Jordak - Could I get one of your new designs with The Burke Family (no dates or ship) and Disney Wonder Plate with Mickey in porthole with Burke Family. Thank you sooo much in advance


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thanks for the previous one your designed for me, turned out perfect!
> 
> Of course when I came back to get it saw your new Donald being pulled on a raft  Love it! Can it be modified?
> 
> Instead of saying Castaway Cay or Bust can it be Barcelona or Bust with Disney Magic, Eastbound Transatlantic, April 10-24, 2010?
> 
> If not, no big deal, but if so, THANKS so much!


sure, no problem


----------



## sherild71

Hi Jordak! Love your new design. Could I possibly get one for my son? Devin Chandler... Disney Wonder April 25-29th.  The treasure box please! Thanks!


----------



## jordak

7DwarfsFanNY said:


> Jordak,
> 
> For something different, after our cruise we are going to Orange Beach, AL from 9/18/10 - 9/25/10 to just hang out at the beach all day and enjoy the Gulf Shores. Would it be out of line to ask for a beach scene for that vacation?
> 
> Mary Jo
> Robin
> Gayle
> Roz
> Tracy
> 
> No problem if you can't, just wondering as you are so awesome!


Would like to help out, but i wouldn't know where to begin making it work for that besides taking out the ship.


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Our daughter and and son-in-law are going on the Disney Wonder for their anniversary.  Would you make the shadow box for them?
> Beth and Brent
> Disney Wonder
> September 26, 2010
> 
> and, then, the travel packet you have in post #2595 for the same?
> 
> Thank you.  I want to give them magnets for their door!!
> 
> Thank you again!!
> Barbara


you're welcome


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you.  They are perfect.  They will love them
Barbara


----------



## jordak

MrsScooby said:


> I'd love #2 and #4 too
> Just change the date for #2
> 
> We are on the Magic July 18th-30 Baltic
> 
> For #4 please put:
> 
> Postcard addressed to: The Schuberg Family, Virgina USA
> 
> 16th-London  18th-circled cruise   19-heart (for our anniversary)  20-Olso  21-Copenhagen   22-Berlin   24-St Petersburg  26-Tallinn  27-Stockholm
> 
> Keep to-do list the same
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Here you go


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak,

Love your new graphic with the treasure chest! Need one of those! I don't know what I want to put on it....was thinking of using it for my pirate night scrapbook page....Oh, I guess I will just put Doornbos family, Disney Wonder, April 25th, 2010. 

Also, I was showing my husband all the great graphics I have gotten from on here. He noticed that I didn't really have any for our 10th wedding anniversary (which is what the cruise was supposed to be for before it was hijacked for my DD 6th b-day). Can I get the anniversay shadow box and the bottle on the beach one.....Josh and Danielle, 10 years (July 7th, 2000)-is there any other info that you need? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jordak

kbmo4444 said:


> Hi Jordak - Could I get one of your new designs with The Burke Family (no dates or ship) and Disney Wonder Plate with Mickey in porthole with Burke Family. Thank you sooo much in advance


----------



## jordak

sherild71 said:


> Hi Jordak! Love your new design. Could I possibly get one for my son? Devin Chandler... Disney Wonder April 25-29th.  The treasure box please! Thanks!


thanks and you sure can


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

jordak said:


>



Jordak,

May I ask you, if you can do this for me, same cruise same ports of call,

To 'THE PORTER FAMILY'. from London England, and drop the London on the 16th,

THANK YOU..


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Love your new graphic with the treasure chest! Need one of those! I don't know what I want to put on it....was thinking of using it for my pirate night scrapbook page....Oh, I guess I will just put Doornbos family, Disney Wonder, April 25th, 2010.
> 
> Also, I was showing my husband all the great graphics I have gotten from on here. He noticed that I didn't really have any for our 10th wedding anniversary (which is what the cruise was supposed to be for before it was hijacked for my DD 6th b-day). Can I get the anniversay shadow box and the bottle on the beach one.....Josh and Danielle, 10 years (July 7th, 2000)-is there any other info that you need? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jordak

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Jordak,
> 
> May I ask you, if you can do this for me, same cruise same ports of call,
> 
> To 'THE PORTER FAMILY'. from London England, and drop the London on the 16th,
> 
> THANK YOU..


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

K8T said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just seen this thread, how on earth do you do it?  I am having trouble putting our names on some Mickey Ears!!!!  (by the way, where do I find the Walt font?).
> 
> We are cruisng the Med on 5th June, Barcelona to Dover, with our daughter Charlotte, who loves Mickey and Bolt.
> 
> Any chance you could do something?  Anything that has been done before would be OK.  By the way, we are from the UK, so a Licence plate would be different.  If you could include the Union Jack flag, that would be great.
> 
> Many Many thanks
> 
> Kate & Mike


here you go


----------



## kbmo4444

Thanks so much Jordak! You Rock


----------



## bbn1122

jordak said:


> sure, np



Jordak, 

Thank you so much for your beautiful work.  We love them.

On the Birthday graphic for Brian, we are on the Magic and you have Wonder, if you can fix that and resend it would be most appreciated.

Once again, I can not believe how giving you are and everyone on these boards.  I am so glad I found this site, it has made the cruise planning so much fun.

Arlene


----------



## bbn1122

bbn1122 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thank you so much for your beautiful work.  We love them.
> 
> On the Birthday graphic for Brian, we are on the Magic and you have Wonder, if you can fix that and resend it would be most appreciated.
> 
> Once again, I can not believe how giving you are and everyone on these boards.  I am so glad I found this site, it has made the cruise planning so much fun.
> 
> Arlene



Sorry, but I just saw that the license plates for Brian and Nolan are Maryland, they need to be NJ.  If you can fix them that would be most appreciated.

Arlene


----------



## jordak

bbn1122 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thank you so much for your beautiful work.  We love them.
> 
> On the Birthday graphic for Brian, we are on the Magic and you have Wonder, if you can fix that and resend it would be most appreciated.
> 
> Once again, I can not believe how giving you are and everyone on these boards.  I am so glad I found this site, it has made the cruise planning so much fun.
> 
> Arlene


sorry, i do that sometimes when i am hurrying to get caught up.


----------



## jordak

bbn1122 said:


> Sorry, but I just saw that the license plates for Brian and Nolan are Maryland, they need to be NJ.  If you can fix them that would be most appreciated.
> 
> Arlene


haha, yeah i will fix. The night is not starting well.


----------



## K8T

Oh my goodness!!!

That is amazing.  Charlotte will be so thrilled.

I can't wait to get the paper tomorrow to print it out.

Thank you so much.

Kate


----------



## MrsScooby

jordak said:


> Here you go





Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Jordak,
> 
> May I ask you, if you can do this for me, same cruise same ports of call,
> 
> To 'THE PORTER FAMILY'. from London England, and drop the London on the 16th,
> 
> THANK YOU..



They really are wonderful Jordak!
Thanks so much for doing this for us.
I'm guessing there might be some more from our sailing wanting this one too.

Gotta say my last cruise I spent so much time searching for pics on the internet I could use and struggling to personalize them--you've taken so much stress away from this project and the trip planning ...and yours look so much better than anything I put together

You all are great


----------



## mstree7832

Hi Jordak , Can I please make a anniversary shadow box and the bottle on the beach one ~Michael and Dawn  Celebrating our 15 year Wedding Anniversary (February 25, 1995)- We are celebrating on the Disney Wonder on May 16, 2010. I do not know if you have anything made up for graduations but I will also be celebrating my graduating from Phoenix University with my AA in Health Care Administration right before the cruise. Thanks so much in advance your work is so wonderful and I have enjoyed each piece of art you make!!!  Dawn


----------



## jordak

mstree7832 said:


> Hi Jordak , Can I please make a anniversary shadow box and the bottle on the beach one ~Michael and Dawn  Celebrating our 15 year Wedding Anniversary (February 25, 1995)- We are celebrating on the Disney Wonder on May 16, 2010. I do not know if you have anything made up for graduations but I will also be celebrating my graduating from Phoenix University with my AA in Health Care Administration right before the cruise. Thanks so much in advance your work is so wonderful and I have enjoyed each piece of art you make!!!  Dawn


I only have this one with Goofy for graduation.


----------



## bbn1122

Jordak, 

Thank you for the re-do's on the Birthday and license plates.  I do not know how you keep them all straight.  What a great service!!!  It's Friday....I can hardly keep things straight by today.

Thanks again for your help the graphics look great.

Arlene


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hi everybody,
I do apologize if I sound stupid - but how does all this work? I love all the graphics and would love to do some for our cruise next year? What do I need to do? this is all just amazing....TIA


----------



## disneyluvrs4

jordak said:


>




Thank you so much. I love them!  One thing though, in the shadowbox my name is missing the last e. Sorry, hopefully a quick fix. Thanks again.  Dani


----------



## tjbaggott

disneycrazy2004 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I do apologize if I sound stupid - but how does all this work? I love all the graphics and would love to do some for our cruise next year? What do I need to do? this is all just amazing....TIA



Just place a request for the disigns you want.  It helps to specify the disigner (ie: Jordak, Milliepie or myself Tjbaggott).  Also state how you would like it personalized.  We post the disign here when it's done, you save it to your computer for printing.  For magnets you can either use magnetic sheets that you put through your printer, or you can print them out onto card stock and put peel and stick magnets on the back.  I like to laminate my card stock disigns before putting the magnets on.   Or you can print them onto transfer paper to then iron onto a t-shirt or other fabric (canvas bags, lans ect..)  Happy Magnet Making!


----------



## Disneyana'sAunt

Yes we would like to get some customized graphics that we can print. Thanks for any help.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Milliepie, do you have a University of Michigan mickey head (one with Mickey or without is fine)? If you do, can I get it with Papa, please? Can I have sorcerer/fantasia Mickey head (the one with the "magic dust") with Nana also please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

TJ,

Can I please get the b-day graphic with the balloons in an oval with Izabella, 6th birthday, Wonder, April 25th 2010 (is when we cruise. her actual b-day is the 21st if you use that) Thanks.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

tjbaggott said:


> Just place a request for the disigns you want.  It helps to specify the disigner (ie: Jordak, Milliepie or myself Tjbaggott).  Also state how you would like it personalized.  We post the disign here when it's done, you save it to your computer for printing.  For magnets you can either use magnetic sheets that you put through your printer, or you can print them out onto card stock and put peel and stick magnets on the back.  I like to laminate my card stock disigns before putting the magnets on.   Or you can print them onto transfer paper to then iron onto a t-shirt or other fabric (canvas bags, lans ect..)  Happy Magnet Making!



WOW, thank you so much! It really nice that you guys are doing all this....


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Thank you so much. I love them!  One thing though, in the shadowbox my name is missing the last e. Sorry, hopefully a quick fix. Thanks again.  Dani


sorry about that


----------



## tjbaggott

disneyluvrs4 said:


> TJ,
> 
> Can I please get the b-day graphic with the balloons in an oval with Izabella, 6th birthday, Wonder, April 25th 2010 (is when we cruise. her actual b-day is the 21st if you use that) Thanks.



Absolutely!  I have it in my book and will do this up for you on Monday.  Look for it here Monday evening.


----------



## robinkeith1

Jordak, I've been eyeing your work for a while! It is amazing! I'm so worried that my printer's lack of quality is going to mess up all of your hard work! I'm willing to take the chance, though .

When you have time, can you please do a Mickey Pirate Flag Square with the names Keith, Robin, Mackenzie, Kaden and Ainsley?

I also love the Sebastian bottle: The Mullins Family

or

Donald Duck on the Raft with Disney Wonder

(Sail dates are May 20-23rd, 2010)
THANKS in advance!!


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello Jordak,  I absolutely love your designs...
if all possible, can I please have some designs for my family

Mickey  - Disney Magic - Lipton Family
Jedi Mickey - Nicholas -PEI
Grumpy - Greg - PEI
Pink Sparkle Minnie - Amanda - PEI
Pink Tink - Vessy - PEI

And if you could put - Mar, 11 for the date

I hope it is possible and not too much to ask for. Thanks a lot!


----------



## disneycrazy2004

milliepie said:


> I know you didn't ask for this, but I had it in my files already so I thought I'd share with you.



WOW, this is amazing
Could I please have one for my daughter that says Amanda
she would absolutely love it. Thank you very much


----------



## jordak

robinkeith1 said:


> Jordak, I've been eyeing your work for a while! It is amazing! I'm so worried that my printer's lack of quality is going to mess up all of your hard work! I'm willing to take the chance, though .
> 
> When you have time, can you please do a Mickey Pirate Flag Square with the names Keith, Robin, Mackenzie, Kaden and Ainsley?
> 
> I also love the Sebastian bottle: The Mullins Family
> 
> or
> 
> Donald Duck on the Raft with Disney Wonder
> 
> (Sail dates are May 20-23rd, 2010)
> THANKS in advance!!


Thanks and you're welcome


----------



## robinkeith1

WHOA. Were you sittin' there waiting for me or what!? 
I love it. They're printed out and are headed for safe keeping until I can get them laminated .
Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## jordak

disneycrazy2004 said:


> Hello Jordak,  I absolutely love your designs...
> if all possible, can I please have some designs for my family
> 
> Mickey  - Disney Magic - Lipton Family
> Jedi Mickey - Nicholas -PEI
> Grumpy - Greg - PEI
> Pink Sparkle Minnie - Amanda - PEI
> Pink Tink - Vessy - PEI
> 
> And if you could put - Mar, 11 for the date
> 
> I hope it is possible and not too much to ask for. Thanks a lot!


No problem at all. Make sure to click on the thumbnails to open them up in my photobucket to save at full size. 




http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...designs/?action=view&current=LiptonFamily.jpg


----------



## disneycrazy2004

jordak said:


> No problem at all. Make sure to click on the thumbnails to open them up in my photobucket to save at full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...designs/?action=view&current=LiptonFamily.jpg



Oh my Gosh!!!! These are just so amazing!!!! Thank you SO MUCH! I really really appreciate it! I LOVE IT!
Would it be OK if I request more? Not right now, but may be later! I have been looking at this thread for the past 3 hrs and I am amazed. Thank you again - this is just amazing....


----------



## jordak

disneycrazy2004 said:


> Oh my Gosh!!!! These are just so amazing!!!! Thank you SO MUCH! I really really appreciate it! I LOVE IT!
> Would it be OK if I request more? Not right now, but may be later! I have been looking at this thread for the past 3 hrs and I am amazed. Thank you again - this is just amazing....


Absolutely, request as many as you want.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

jordak said:


> you're welcome





Very nice, THANK YOU very much.


----------



## MrsG

Hi Jordak,

Can I please ask you for 2 door magnets?

For the first, I would like the postcard.  We are on the Baltic July 18-30 2010.  Can you put the following:

The Graziano Family, Malverne, NY

Can you add London on the 15th. The rest is perfect.

For the second, can I request the Alaska cruise on the Wonder on July 19-26 2011 with Mickey & Minnie in the deckchairs facing the snowy mountain.  Can you add   The Graziano Family, please.

I just have to tell you that you have such a God-given gift and it is so wonderful that you have decided to share it.  Thank you!


----------



## whamma

Hi tjbaggot,
Could I get this one http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Disney%20Cruise%20line/ReadyForWonder.jpgplease with the following info:
Nathan and Marley,
Sunday, April 4, 2010

Thank you SO much!!


----------



## MACfamily4

Hi Jordak,

I know I said I was going back to my life, but I popped in this morning and found this awesome new design you've created.  Could I please have this with "The McCrossens" on it?  Thanks so much!  
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...magnets/Disney blank plates/donaldcruise1.jpg


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Thanks so much Jordak for the anniversary graphics. My husband will be thrilled! Now, I have to print all the graphics up for our door! Thanks again, Dani


----------



## disneyluvrs4

tjbaggott said:


> Absolutely!  I have it in my book and will do this up for you on Monday.  Look for it here Monday evening.



Thanks, I will look for it then!


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


> here you go



Can I have same but different month - July and the names are

Keith 

and

Olivia

thank you

Scottishwee35


----------



## mkmommy

jordak said:


>



I love this one Can I get one of these for my family, same cruise, 

Family name is Thomas

the to do list.

1) Fly to London
2) Take a train to Dover
and then 3 onwards the same.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

jordak said:


> Absolutely, request as many as you want.



Thank you so much - you might need to cut me off after awhileIt is incredible all the stuff you do! Can I please request some more and will try and stay away for awhile....
bulletin board
Lipton family -Greg, Vessy, Nick and Amanda 
Cruise date - March 19 - 26th 2011; 20th- key west; 22nd - grand cayman; 23rd - cozumel; 25th - castaway key; Instead of Palo #3 - can I please have dolphin encounter and for #5 - Pirate night
Journal
Our second cruise - Magic - March 19th, 2011; for #2 to do list can you please put "snorkel, find the hidden Mickey"

and finally  some license plates:

Pirate Mickey with map -one Nick,one Greg; Pirate Minnie with map - one Vessy and one Amanda                              
DCL chip and dale - Vessy
Goofy golf - Greg
Stitch - Amanda
small mickey sorcerer - Nick

And for date on all of them you could put March and we are from PEI

Thank you so much, if it is too much please let me know and I will cut it in half. I promise to try and stay away after this one.....
Thanks a lot and have a great day!


----------



## JohnsonsFour

Would you mind helping me with a surprise?   Could you please use this image:
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Disney Cruise line/ReadyForWonder.jpg

with the following wording?

Ready for a little Wonder? (in the top corner)

Emma & Simon,

Please join me as we cruise to the Bahamas.   We leave on Simon's birthday.  Make sure you pack for a land AND sea vacation!

Your pal,
Mickey


Thank you sooooo much for the consideration!!!


----------



## MrsScooby

Millipie, can you make one like this for my family??
The Schuberg Family are cruising the Baltics
Same dates

Thanks so much


----------



## weich1001

Hi,

I love your designs.  Can you please personalize your anniversary shadow box for us and for our parents who will be sailing with us.

It will be on the Dream.

The first would say...Celebrating 55 Years of Marriage, Cleat & Shirley, Altoona, Pennsylvania  November 16, 2011

The second would say...Celebrating 45 Years of Marriage, Beth & Aaron, Kunkletown, Pennsylvania November 26, 2011

If possible, I'd love to have one for our wedding.  It would say, Celebrating our Marriage Ceremony at Castaway Cay Glenn & Wendi  Palmerton, Pennsylvania November 13-17, 2011


----------



## ktkspider

MrsScooby said:


>



Millipie, can you make three of these like this for my family?? All with the dates June 24th-July 6th
1. Kellie, Tom and Katie
2. Sally and Bob
3. JoAnn and Doyle

Thank you so much for the pixie dust you share!


----------



## MrsG

MrsScooby said:


> Millipie, can you make one like this for my family??
> The Schuberg Family are cruising the Baltics
> Same dates
> 
> Thanks so much




Milliepie,

Can you also make one like this for me?

Tom and Maryann are Cruising the Baltics
Same dates

Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## nikkistevej

Can I get a couple of the ones with the Pirate Treasure chest- one with:
1. Nikki, Steve, Jordan and Mamaw and Disney Wonder (if it fits)
2. The Johnson Family with no ship name
3. Kathleen, Brian, Alora, and Gavin and Disney Wonder (also if it fits)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## queenofcruise

Hi Jordak...some more of your magic would be so appreciated !

1.Why is the Rum gone?
The Peters, Simmons and Caldwell Families
Disney Magic
October 16-23,2010

2.Wine Bottle
When you wish upon a star...

Seven Nights of Magic

October 2010

It doesn't get any better than this !  


3.Mickey,Minnie & Little Minnie with Beach Ball (Image 398)
with the names in sand-Billy, Jen & Mickayla
Drinks - two coronas

4.Mickey,Minnie (Image 240)
Names - Nani and Grandpa
Minnie-wine
Mickey - Corona

5. Do you have anything that would be similar to the above , but for my sister and niece ? Patti and Sara


Again, I can't thank you enough, seeing everyone's face when I  put the decorations on the doors will add to the wonderful experiance ! You are truly gifted with a great imagination !


----------



## queenofcruise

Hi tjbaggot, I have been looking through your albums and enjoying them all so much, I was wondering if you could do the Pirate Map with characters, with the following names:
Cathi
Art
Billy
Jennifer
Patti
Sara
Princess Mickayla


I was thinking this would be great for a shirt..

thanks for your time, and all your great designs ! It will add more magic ! Which we can all use in our lives...


----------



## queenofcruise

Hello Milliepie, you are also one of the amazing designers on this thread, I envy all the talent....and enjoy looking through the posts to see what is new !
I was wondering if you could do a few designs for me ? 

1.Daisy and Minnie (Image 135) with the names Patti and Sara

2.Cruise Envelope- Disney Magic - thank you!

3. Door Hanger - Castle Image with the names Nani & Grandpa

4.Door Hanger  Image 16 with the name Mickayla

5.Door Hanger Image 34 ( can you put Patti and Sara )

6.Do you have a door hanger with a Pirate theme ? ( Billy and Jennifer )

Thanks so much ! Have a great weekend


----------



## milliepie

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Milliepie, do you have a University of Michigan mickey head (one with Mickey or without is fine)? If you do, can I get it with Papa, please? Can I have sorcerer/fantasia Mickey head (the one with the "magic dust") with Nana also please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jordak

MrsG said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Can I please ask you for 2 door magnets?
> 
> For the first, I would like the postcard.  We are on the Baltic July 18-30 2010.  Can you put the following:
> 
> The Graziano Family, Malverne, NY
> 
> Can you add London on the 15th. The rest is perfect.
> 
> For the second, can I request the Alaska cruise on the Wonder on July 19-26 2011 with Mickey & Minnie in the deckchairs facing the snowy mountain.  Can you add   The Graziano Family, please.
> 
> I just have to tell you that you have such a God-given gift and it is so wonderful that you have decided to share it.  Thank you!


Thank you and you're welcome


----------



## jordak

MACfamily4 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I know I said I was going back to my life, but I popped in this morning and found this awesome new design you've created.  Could I please have this with "The McCrossens" on it?  Thanks so much!
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...magnets/Disney blank plates/donaldcruise1.jpg


You sure can!


----------



## jordak

scottishwee35 said:


> Can I have same but different month - July and the names are
> 
> Keith
> 
> and
> 
> Olivia
> 
> thank you
> 
> Scottishwee35


you're welcome


----------



## milliepie

MrsScooby said:


> Millipie, can you make one like this for my family??
> The Schuberg Family are cruising the Baltics
> Same dates
> 
> Thanks so much


----------



## milliepie

ktkspider said:


> Millipie, can you make three of these like this for my family?? All with the dates June 24th-July 6th
> 1. Kellie, Tom and Katie
> 2. Sally and Bob
> 3. JoAnn and Doyle
> 
> Thank you so much for the pixie dust you share!


----------



## milliepie

MrsG said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can you also make one like this for me?
> 
> Tom and Maryann are Cruising the Baltics
> Same dates
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## jordak

mkmommy said:


> I love this one Can I get one of these for my family, same cruise,
> 
> Family name is Thomas
> 
> the to do list.
> 
> 1) Fly to London
> 2) Take a train to Dover
> and then 3 onwards the same.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing.


Here you go


----------



## milliepie

disneycrazy2004 said:


> WOW, this is amazing
> Could I please have one for my daughter that says Amanda
> she would absolutely love it. Thank you very much



Any time!


----------



## Spectrum

Jordak,

Could you make me some license plates? All for Feb and New York

Cruella or Jafar for Debbie

Piglet or Beast for Cyndi

Stitch for Alex

Cinderella for Stephanie


Thank you so much


----------



## disneycrazy2004

milliepie said:


> Any time!


Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooo much! 
You made my girl really, really happy  She absolutely LOVES it! 
Thanks a lot - it looks amazing!


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


>



That's wonderful
Thanks so much


----------



## Tinked

These graphics are unbelievable, and the assortment. You are fantastic!!!!!
That said, 
could I have a Magic license with Minnie in the porthole for Karen EBTA 2010
and a Wonder with Karen with Minnie Alaska 2011
and the same for Gail Minnie Alaska 2011
A big thanks!!!!


----------



## jordak

disneycrazy2004 said:


> Thank you so much - you might need to cut me off after awhileIt is incredible all the stuff you do! Can I please request some more and will try and stay away for awhile....
> bulletin board
> Lipton family -Greg, Vessy, Nick and Amanda
> Cruise date - March 19 - 26th 2011; 20th- key west; 22nd - grand cayman; 23rd - cozumel; 25th - castaway key; Instead of Palo #3 - can I please have dolphin encounter and for #5 - Pirate night
> Journal
> Our second cruise - Magic - March 19th, 2011; for #2 to do list can you please put "snorkel, find the hidden Mickey"
> 
> and finally  some license plates:
> 
> Pirate Mickey with map -one Nick,one Greg; Pirate Minnie with map - one Vessy and one Amanda
> DCL chip and dale - Vessy
> Goofy golf - Greg
> Stitch - Amanda
> small mickey sorcerer - Nick
> 
> And for date on all of them you could put March and we are from PEI
> 
> Thank you so much, if it is too much please let me know and I will cut it in half. I promise to try and stay away after this one.....
> Thanks a lot and have a great day!


The to do lists might not be exactly like you saw because it is constantly changing but hopefully it is real close.


----------



## jordak

weich1001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love your designs.  Can you please personalize your anniversary shadow box for us and for our parents who will be sailing with us.
> 
> It will be on the Dream.
> 
> The first would say...Celebrating 55 Years of Marriage, Cleat & Shirley, Altoona, Pennsylvania  November 16, 2011
> 
> The second would say...Celebrating 45 Years of Marriage, Beth & Aaron, Kunkletown, Pennsylvania November 26, 2011
> 
> If possible, I'd love to have one for our wedding.  It would say, Celebrating our Marriage Ceremony at Castaway Cay Glenn & Wendi  Palmerton, Pennsylvania November 13-17, 2011


Sure, happy to!


----------



## jordak

nikkistevej said:


> Can I get a couple of the ones with the Pirate Treasure chest- one with:
> 1. Nikki, Steve, Jordan and Mamaw and Disney Wonder (if it fits)
> 2. The Johnson Family with no ship name
> 3. Kathleen, Brian, Alora, and Gavin and Disney Wonder (also if it fits)
> 
> Thanks so much!!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

queenofcruise said:


> Hi Jordak...some more of your magic would be so appreciated !
> 
> 1.Why is the Rum gone?
> The Peters, Simmons and Caldwell Families
> Disney Magic
> October 16-23,2010
> 
> 2.Wine Bottle
> When you wish upon a star...
> 
> Seven Nights of Magic
> 
> October 2010
> 
> It doesn't get any better than this !
> 
> 
> 3.Mickey,Minnie & Little Minnie with Beach Ball (Image 398)
> with the names in sand-Billy, Jen & Mickayla
> Drinks - two coronas
> 
> 4.Mickey,Minnie (Image 240)
> Names - Nani and Grandpa
> Minnie-wine
> Mickey - Corona
> 
> 5. Do you have anything that would be similar to the above , but for my sister and niece ? Patti and Sara
> 
> 
> Again, I can't thank you enough, seeing everyone's face when I  put the decorations on the doors will add to the wonderful experiance ! You are truly gifted with a great imagination !


Hope i got these right. Took a guess for your sister and niece.


----------



## DisneyCP08

jordak said:


> you're welcome


 



Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

Tinked said:


> These graphics are unbelievable, and the assortment. You are fantastic!!!!!
> That said,
> could I have a Magic license with Minnie in the porthole for Karen EBTA 2010
> and a Wonder with Karen with Minnie Alaska 2011
> and the same for Gail Minnie Alaska 2011
> A big thanks!!!!


you're welcome


----------



## queenofcruise

jordak said:


> Hope i got these right. Took a guess for your sister and niece.



Oh my gosh , these are so cute ! The only thing I didn't make clear was on the wine bottle, it should be Disney Magic ( in the background) , and can you add the Disney Magic October 16-23, 2010 to the bottle? These are so much fun ! thank you so, so much !

How do you find the time to do all these great images ! Maybe someday we will be on the same cruise, I would love to meet you !


----------



## jordak

Spectrum said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could you make me some license plates? All for Feb and New York
> 
> Cruella or Jafar for Debbie
> 
> Piglet or Beast for Cyndi
> 
> Stitch for Alex
> 
> Cinderella for Stephanie
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


you're welcome


----------



## DisneyCP08

Jordak thank you so much for our pirate designs, I was just looking at the post from today and yesterday and found two more that I love. could I ge these two with the last names: 1) Ferreri Family, 2) Becker Family

Thank you sooo much!!!



jordak said:


> Thanks and you're welcome
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/... designs/?action=view&current=pirateflags.jpg


  also love the Sebastian bottle

or

Donald Duck on the Raft with Disney Wonder


----------



## jordak

queenofcruise said:


> Oh my gosh , these are so cute ! The only thing I didn't make clear was on the wine bottle, it should be Disney Magic ( in the background) , and can you add the Disney Magic October 16-23, 2010 to the bottle? These are so much fun ! thank you so, so much !
> 
> How do you find the time to do all these great images ! Maybe someday we will be on the same cruise, I would love to meet you !



Funny, i just noticed that too. Here you go 

How do i find the time? Lot of late nights and coffee.


----------



## jordak

DisneyCP08 said:


> Jordak thank you so much for our pirate designs, I was just looking at the post from today and yesterday and found two more that I love. could I ge these two with the last names: 1) Ferreri Family, 2) Becker Family
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!!
> 
> 
> also love the Sebastian bottle
> 
> or
> 
> Donald Duck on the Raft with Disney Wonder


Sure, no problem!


----------



## jordak

Finally caught up!


----------



## queenofcruise

jordak said:


> Funny, i just noticed that too. Here you go
> 
> How do i find the time? Lot of late nights and coffee.



Perfect ! 

It must be such a fun thing to do, and all that you take the time to do makes each trip a little more special, and personalized...I find that planning the cruise, and all the little extras seem to make it all the more special, I plan on using the designs you have done for me in a scrapbook after the cruise is finished, when we took my grandson I did a scrapbook for him, he was 8 at the time, he's 15 now, and still brings it out to look at it whenever he comes over ! I want to do the same thing for my granddaughter ( Mickayla) 



Again
Much thanks !


----------



## jordak

queenofcruise said:


> Perfect !
> 
> It must be such a fun thing to do, and all that you take the time to do makes each trip a little more special, and personalized...I find that planning the cruise, and all the little extras seem to make it all the more special, I plan on using the designs you have done for me in a scrapbook after the cruise is finished, when we took my grandson I did a scrapbook for him, he was 8 at the time, he's 15 now, and still brings it out to look at it whenever he comes over ! I want to do the same thing for my granddaughter ( Mickayla)
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> Much thanks !


Lot of these i make are probably more suited for scrapbooks but it is very fun thing to do for me. Bordering on obsession.  I get a very empty feeling soon as i post a design because i am never sure when the next idea will happen.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

jordak said:


> The to do lists might not be exactly like you saw because it is constantly changing but hopefully it is real close.



This is absolutely perfect! I LOVE it! You are very gifted and I Thank you from the bottom of my heart, because it makes our vacation that much more magical. Have a great night and not too much coffee


----------



## DisneyCP08

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem!


 
Thank you soooo much
That was really quick, when do u take a break? But like queenofcruise said, it really makes the trips more special and I also use them in scrapbooks afterwards. 

Thanks again


----------



## hrs97

I just discovered your wonderful designs and decided that we needed to join in on the door magnet fun for our upcoming cruise!

Could we get:

The Pirate Treasure chest with:
The Store Family
Disney Wonder
April 18-22, 2010

Donald Duck raft Castaway Cay with:The Store's

Bulletin Board with:

Addressed to: Clinton, Hope, Christian and Avery
Sioux Falls, SD

Wonder - April 18, 2010

That's it for now! I'll look through the license plates for personalization.

Thank you!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


>



Thank you so much! They will love them!  My DD5 wants to make them into magnets to put in Nana and Papa's Easter basket.  Thanks again!


----------



## hrs97

License plates (all April):

Grumpy Donald:
Clinton

Fairies:
Avery

Blue Tink:
Hope

I found a Christian one ready to use. Let me know if you have questions or need links. I had them all together and then it logged me out before I submitted it!

Do you have any Disney Army Stuff? This is a pre-deployment cruise and was thinking it would be neat to have something for DH.

Thank you again!


----------



## Tinked

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Wow, are you fast!!!!! Thanks so much. I never expected to get them right away. Thanks, thanks, thanks


----------



## tarald

Hi guys.

I am looking for a graphic/clip art of a full Mickey Mouse & a separate full Goofy in their Disney Cruise Line Sailor costumes.  Does anyone have one of those.  I am having a hard time finding what I am looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

hrs97 said:


> License plates (all April):
> 
> Grumpy Donald:
> Clinton
> 
> Fairies:
> Avery
> 
> Blue Tink:
> Hope
> 
> I found a Christian one ready to use. Let me know if you have questions or need links. I had them all together and then it logged me out before I submitted it!
> 
> Do you have any Disney Army Stuff? This is a pre-deployment cruise and was thinking it would be neat to have something for DH.
> 
> Thank you again!


You should ask Milliepie for Army designs. She can definitely help you.


----------



## hrs97

Thank you so much! They're awesome!!!

I will look Milliepie up. Thanks!

ETA: Oops! I left one out when I retyped the post. Could I get one of the Micky Latte (without the year) ones that says "...waiting for Hope....April 18, 2010."


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello Tjbaggot
I would love to have that same graphic for the Magic
Nick and Amanda, Disney Magic march 19-26,2011



tjbaggott said:


> Wow, am I posting the first graphic on the new Board? Awesome!
> 
> This is for Karajeboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




And if it's not to much to ask couple of more - I just love them all....

image 99 from you photobucket - Lipton family - Disney Magic Mar19-26th, 2011  Itinerary Key West, Crand Cayman, Cozumel, Castaway Cay

image 139 - Cruising the Magic march 19-26, 2011 - Greg, Vessy, Nick and Amanda

image 189 - Happy 10th Birthday Amanda- June 6, 2010

Thank you so much


----------



## bewitched00

Hi Jordak!

I am wanting to request more than a few license plates : We are making gifts for the kids on our FE list. I know this is a lot and if it is too many I understand:

Nicolas (10)
Julia (10)
Emma (7)
Phillip Jr. (7)
Preston (4)
Catherine (6)
Jonathan (10) 
Sam (5)
Mari (6)
Connor (10)
Hannah (8)
Alex (7)
Zoe (5)

Thanks so much!!!! ---- Tabitha


----------



## nikkistevej

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Love them!! Thanks again!


----------



## su_kraft

Hi Jordak,
Can I please get one of the treasure boxes with 
2010 WBTA
September 18 - October 2
Disney Magic

Thanks!!
Sue


----------



## Davids-Coco

Jordak - you rock my world  

Can I get the treasure chest with "Martin Family" on the Magic.


----------



## jordak

bewitched00 said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> I am wanting to request more than a few license plates : We are making gifts for the kids on our FE list. I know this is a lot and if it is too many I understand:
> 
> Nicolas (10)
> Julia (10)
> Emma (7)
> Phillip Jr. (7)
> Preston (4)
> Catherine (6)
> Jonathan (10)
> Sam (5)
> Mari (6)
> Connor (10)
> Hannah (8)
> Alex (7)
> Zoe (5)
> 
> Thanks so much!!!! ---- Tabitha


I can do this but did you want me to choose the designs?


----------



## bewitched00

jordak said:


> I can do this but did you want me to choose the designs?



Yes, Anything would be great!!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## jordak

su_kraft said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Can I please get one of the treasure boxes with
> 2010 WBTA
> September 18 - October 2
> Disney Magic
> 
> Thanks!!
> Sue


sure can


----------



## jordak

Davids-Coco said:


> Jordak - you rock my world
> 
> Can I get the treasure chest with "Martin Family" on the Magic.


----------



## Sox1N04

Hi Jordak
Could you please make a license plate with Dori and Nemo for me?  Please remove the 2010.  Please put Mom and New Hampshire and NOV for the date?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## d'Isigny

Jorkak  a BIG hello  hope this finds you and yours well.  I admire and am in awe of your talents.  

Id be grateful for a similar design  with a few modifications.

6th Disney Cruise  GOLD
Nancy & Kevin
Disney Magic
Eastern Caribbean  25th Wedding Anniversary

[On the to do list] 
#1 Relax
#2 Celebrate
#3 ...Repeat

Thank you in advance for this.  K



jordak said:


> Not a problem. I like your additions.


----------



## ut*disney

Does anybody have the Mickey head with football(s)?

I also saw the "stick" family with the Mickey ears.  Can someone do this?  We need a daddy, mommy, daughter, son, three dogs and a cat.    I saw one where the shorts were colored in red.  I tried to copy it in my post, but it didn't work.

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

bewitched00 said:


> Yes, Anything would be great!!!
> Thanks again!!


here you go. Just follow the link.

http://pbckt.com/st.0yt


----------



## jordak

d'Isigny said:


> Jorkak  a BIG hello  hope this finds you and yours well.  I admire and am in awe of your talents.
> 
> Id be grateful for a similar design  with a few modifications.
> 
> 6th Disney Cruise  GOLD
> Nancy & Kevin
> Disney Magic
> Eastern Caribbean  25th Wedding Anniversary
> 
> [On the to do list]
> #1 Relax
> #2 Celebrate
> #3 ...Repeat
> 
> Thank you in advance for this.  K



You're welcome


----------



## NicsMom1500

Jordak, thanks for spreading so much magic!

May I have the following, please:

For our May 26 Med cruise on the Magic.

Mickey - Disney Magic - LaPaglia Family

JedI Mickey - Nicolas 

Xwing Mickey - Michael

Cinderella - Kimberly

Treasure Chest - Disney Magic in the Med, May 26, 2010

Leather Book - Magical Memories - Michael, Kimberly and Nicolas

Coffee - Relax, Michael! 

Wine bottle - When you wish upon a star - 10 nights on the Magic


----------



## jordak

Sox1N04 said:


> Hi Jordak
> Could you please make a license plate with Dori and Nemo for me?  Please remove the 2010.  Please put Mom and New Hampshire and NOV for the date?
> Thanks
> Ken


----------



## su_kraft

jordak said:


> sure can


 
Again, you ROCK!!!  Thanks so much!!!  I am amazed by your creativity!


----------



## ut*disney

Jordak:

You see to be the go-to for the magnets!  I have tried to work on this myself ALL DAY, but am getting nowhere!  I have a small list to start. 

Sorcerer Mickey license plate with “Adrian”

Pirate Mickey license plate with “Norman”

Pluto License plate with “Alicia”

Pirate Minnie Mouse license plate with “Donna”

(4) Mickey University of Texas Longhorns Mickey Heads (if this is possible)    This would be a GREAT surprise for my family!


----------



## bewitched00

jordak said:


> here you go. Just follow the link.
> 
> http://pbckt.com/st.0yt



You have done it again!!!! Thanks so so much!!! These are going to make great gifts!!!
Tabitha


----------



## jordak

NicsMom1500 said:


> Jordak, thanks for spreading so much magic!
> 
> May I have the following, please:
> 
> For our May 26 Med cruise on the Magic.
> 
> Mickey - Disney Magic - LaPaglia Family
> 
> JedI Mickey - Nicolas
> 
> Xwing Mickey - Michael
> 
> Cinderella - Kimberly
> 
> Treasure Chest - Disney Magic in the Med, May 26, 2010
> 
> Leather Book - Magical Memories - Michael, Kimberly and Nicolas
> 
> Coffee - Relax, Michael!
> 
> Wine bottle - When you wish upon a star - 10 nights on the Magic



You sure can


----------



## jordak

ut*disney said:


> Jordak:
> 
> You see to be the go-to for the magnets!  I have tried to work on this myself ALL DAY, but am getting nowhere!  I have a small list to start.
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey license plate with Adrian
> 
> Pirate Mickey license plate with Norman
> 
> Pluto License plate with Alicia
> 
> Pirate Minnie Mouse license plate with Donna
> 
> (4) Mickey University of Texas Longhorns Mickey Heads (if this is possible)    This would be a GREAT surprise for my family!


Here you go. I can help with the plates, but if you ask Milliepie about making the Mickey Heads, i am sure she can fix you up.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

jordak said:


>



Hi - 

May I get a birthday ship with "Happy 7th Birthday Simon" on it?

Thanks so much for the consideration!


----------



## jordak

JohnsonsFour said:


> Hi -
> 
> May I get a birthday ship with "Happy 7th Birthday Simon" on it?
> 
> Thanks so much for the consideration!


Sure, no problem


----------



## bbn1122

Jordak, 

Could you do one more for me?  I could not remember which plate my DS wanted so I just guessed and requested Stitch. It turned out he had seen your plate with Aviator Donald and wanted that one.

So, if you have time.  Aviator Donald - Brendan (April, New Jersey).

Thanks again for all your talents.

Arlene


----------



## ut*disney

jordak said:


> Here you go. I can help with the plates, but if you ask Milliepie about making the Mickey Heads, i am sure she can fix you up.



Jordak:

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!  

Milliepie:

Can you create a four Mickey University of Texas Longhorns Mickey Heads (if possible)?  Two of them with bows on the top for myself and my daughter?     This would be a GREAT surprise for my family!

Also, I have been looking for a football Mickey head and haven't been able to find one.  Of course, I just got up to page 72 of the first section of the magnet section today.


----------



## jordak

bbn1122 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could you do one more for me?  I could not remember which plate my DS wanted so I just guessed and requested Stitch. It turned out he had seen your plate with Aviator Donald and wanted that one.
> 
> So, if you have time.  Aviator Donald - Brendan (April, New Jersey).
> 
> Thanks again for all your talents.
> 
> Arlene


I have all kinds of time tonight.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

jordak said:


>




You are AMAZING!!!   Thank you again and agai!!!


----------



## d'Isigny

jordak said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I am grateful for this...thank you very much.  Best wishes...Kevin


----------



## verygfy

Jordak,

Thank you so much for your designs.  Can I have just a few made please for our first cruise in September:

Angry Donald on raft - Wonder Sept. 19th-23rd, 2010

Mikey Pirate license plate - Scott

The Minnie Mouse license plate she is wearing a yellow dress and has pink background-Haley

and finally, Mickey and Minnie on the beach with 2 kids playing - The Rolnick Family

Thank you so much


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

jordak said:


> I should have remembered that. Let me think of something else.



Jordak I have plenty of time but I didn't want to be forgotten.  I had requested something for my kids to say thanks to there grandparents for going on the cruise with us. The Dream May 12th 2011


----------



## jordak

verygfy said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thank you so much for your designs.  Can I have just a few made please for our first cruise in September:
> 
> Angry Donald on raft - Wonder Sept. 19th-23rd, 2010
> 
> Mikey Pirate license plate - Scott
> 
> The Minnie Mouse license plate she is wearing a yellow dress and has pink background-Haley
> 
> and finally, Mickey and Minnie on the beach with 2 kids playing - The Rolnick Family
> 
> Thank you so much


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> Jordak I have plenty of time but I didn't want to be forgotten.  I had requested something for my kids to say thanks to there grandparents for going on the cruise with us. The Dream May 12th 2011


I haven't forgotten, just don't have any ideas.  Serious creative drought right now. Extremely frustrating!


----------



## verygfy

jordak said:


> you're welcome




These are incredible, thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## andgon

Hello Jordak!!!! I've been browsing thru your magnets and I am wondering if you have something done for the May 15-26th 2010 Mediterranean Cruise?... Again, your work is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

queenofcruise said:


> Hello Milliepie, you are also one of the amazing designers on this thread, I envy all the talent....and enjoy looking through the posts to see what is new !
> I was wondering if you could do a few designs for me ?
> 
> 1.Daisy and Minnie (Image 135) with the names Patti and Sara
> 
> 2.Cruise Envelope- Disney Magic - thank you!
> 
> 3. Door Hanger - Castle Image with the names Nani & Grandpa
> 
> 4.Door Hanger  Image 16 with the name Mickayla
> 
> 5.Door Hanger Image 34 ( can you put Patti and Sara )
> 
> 6.Do you have a door hanger with a Pirate theme ? ( Billy and Jennifer )
> 
> Thanks so much ! Have a great weekend



I just have one question, for the Patti and Sara hanger, did you want the "come in, keep out" parts taken out and put the names in place of those, or did you want to keep them in?  
Here are the rest.


----------



## milliepie

ut*disney said:


> Does anybody have the Mickey head with football(s)?
> 
> I also saw the "stick" family with the Mickey ears.  Can someone do this?  We need a daddy, mommy, daughter, son, three dogs and a cat.    I saw one where the shorts were colored in red.  I tried to copy it in my post, but it didn't work.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Milliepie:
> 
> Can you create a four Mickey University of Texas Longhorns Mickey Heads (if possible)? Two of them with bows on the top for myself and my daughter?  This would be a GREAT surprise for my family!
> 
> Also, I have been looking for a football Mickey head and haven't been able to find one. Of course, I just got up to page 72 of the first section of the magnet section today.



Here you go.  I hope it's how you wanted them.  















This is the mouse hat family type that I have. I can make them any color.  




Like this?


----------



## jordak

andgon said:


> Hello Jordak!!!! I've been browsing thru your magnets and I am wondering if you have something done for the May 15-26th 2010 Mediterranean Cruise?... Again, your work is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! I don't have anything that is strictly made around the Mediterranean cruise, but anything i do have can be modified though. If there is a specific design you like, let me know and i will make one up for you.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  I hope it's how you wanted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mouse hat family type that I have. I can make them any color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?


Not a Texas fan, but love the designs!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

milliepie

I was wondering if I could get this and have it say Beth and Lessa?


----------



## Spectrum

Does anyone have anything with Jack Sparrow, appropriate for an 8 year old? If so his name is Joshua, Josh is ok too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jordak

Spectrum said:


> Does anyone have anything with Jack Sparrow, appropriate for an 8 year old? If so his name is Joshua, Josh is ok too.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Only thing i have is a license plate. Sure the others have something too.


----------



## Spectrum

Thank You Jordak. I keep making you work. Unfortunately this probably isn't the last.

 Thanks so much.

Debbie


----------



## macassi

Milliepie,

Can you also make one like this for me?

The Cassidys are Cruising the Baltics

6/24 - 7/6/2010

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bbn1122

jordak said:


> I have all kinds of time tonight.



Thanks so much!!!!

He is home sick, it looks like an ear infection on the way to the doctors.  So, he will be thrilled!!!

My middle DS is on antibotics...we leave Saturday!

My kids are never sick.... well I hope this means good things to come.

Thanks again for your generosity!!!

A


----------



## ut*disney

milliepie said:


> here you go.  I hope it's how you wanted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the mouse hat family type that i have. I can make them any color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this?



you have got to be kidding me!  You are amazing!!!!!!!!!!  My family is going to flip!!!!  Thank you from the bottom of my heart!  My eyes teared when i saw this!  Thank you!!!!!  Thank you!!!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

jordak said:


> I haven't forgotten, just don't have any ideas.  Serious creative drought right now. Extremely frustrating!



Thanks, I'm sure it will be great when your drought ends. 
Everything you come up with has been great and it will be worth the wait.
I'm am just happy to know you haven't forgot and I hope I haven't not causing you to much stress.


----------



## khinson

Hi. Love your work!
Can I please get the following:

Journal "Our First Cruise"
Disney Wonder
April 29th-May2nd 2010
The Hinson Family


Princess License Plate 
Month-April
Name- KENDALL

thanks so much!!


----------



## d'Isigny

jordak said:


> How about something like this?



Hi Jordak - am still amazed at your craft.  Am over half way through this thread and am in awe of you and others talents.  

I love this design.  Palo is a very special place for my Bride and I.

when you have time...would you please make one of these for us.

*Mickey's MAGICal Vintage

Nancy & Kevin
_____________

25th Anniversary
_____________

Disney Magic*​

Thank you in advance for your hard work and willingness to make our cruises extra special.

Side note - special hello to Bev - thanks for requesting this...my best to Jeff - yourself and family.  Kevin


----------



## weich1001

jordak said:


> Sure, happy to!




Love them!!!!!  My god are you fast!!!!  Thank you sooo much!  Parents are going to be so excited when they see them!!!!


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

jordak said:


> You're welcome



Jordak,

I think I've come up w/a Disney Chix one.

How about the journal page w/Disney Chix on the tag.
Disney Wonder May 30-June 4 2010
2nd Chix cruise

Things to do:
1. relax
2. Find umbrellas for the drinks
3. Hit the spa!

It's the Castaway Cay Double Dip cruise; 5 ladies relaxing w/out their husbands/families!

Thank you!!


----------



## tjbaggott

For bbn1122:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For laurafoster:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

I haven't had a chance to fully understand what you do, but from what I can gather you provide great designs to convert into door magnets. We would be interested, so I'm going to join this thread. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tjbaggott

For queenofcruise:






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For disneyluvrs4, and twoandtwins:  Just click on the thumbnails then click the image again for full size before saving.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For 7DwarfsFanNY:






[/IMG]


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

tjbaggott said:


> For 7DwarfsFanNY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's a new one I did up real quick today, the text can be changed to anything anyone would like it to say.






[/IMG]


----------



## macassi

Nevermind.  Figured out how to quote with the graphic in the next post.


----------



## macassi

tjbaggott said:


> For queenofcruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could you possibly do this one with Marci, John, C.J., Brendan, and Abbie?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

khinson said:


> Hi. Love your work!
> Can I please get the following:
> 
> Journal "Our First Cruise"
> Disney Wonder
> April 29th-May2nd 2010
> The Hinson Family
> 
> 
> Princess License Plate
> Month-April
> Name- KENDALL
> 
> thanks so much!!


Thank you and you sure can!


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Jordak,

May I have this 





That says "Boots Family"

Maybe like...

B  O  O  T S
 f a m i l y (smaller font)

Please, with Mickey sprinkles on top?

Thank you in advance!
-Wendy


----------



## jordak

d'Isigny said:


> Hi Jordak - am still amazed at your craft.  Am over half way through this thread and am in awe of you and others talents.
> 
> I love this design.  Palo is a very special place for my Bride and I.
> 
> when you have time...would you please make one of these for us.*Mickey's MAGICal Vintage
> 
> Nancy & Kevin
> _____________
> 
> 25th Anniversary
> _____________
> 
> Disney Magic*​Thank you in advance for your hard work and willingness to make our cruises extra special.
> 
> Side note - special hello to Bev - thanks for requesting this...my best to Jeff - yourself and family.  Kevin


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## jordak

7DwarfsFanNY said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I think I've come up w/a Disney Chix one.
> 
> How about the journal page w/Disney Chix on the tag.
> Disney Wonder May 30-June 4 2010
> 2nd Chix cruise
> 
> Things to do:
> 1. relax
> 2. Find umbrellas for the drinks
> 3. Hit the spa!
> 
> It's the Castaway Cay Double Dip cruise; 5 ladies relaxing w/out their husbands/families!
> 
> Thank you!!


haha like number 2 on the list


----------



## jordak

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> Jordak,
> 
> May I have this
> 
> 
> That says "Boots Family"
> 
> Maybe like...
> 
> B  O  O  T S
> f a m i l y (smaller font)
> 
> Please, with Mickey sprinkles on top?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> -Wendy


Something like this?


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

PERFECT!!!!

YOU ARE SUPER FAST!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## mstinson14

macassi said:


>



Could I get this one too?  With the same dates and the Stinson Family is cruising the baltics?  THanks


----------



## Samanthasmom1

macassi said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can you also make one like this for me?
> 
> The Cassidys are Cruising the Baltics
> 
> 6/24 - 7/6/2010
> 
> Thank you so much!!!




Milliepie,

Could I get one too, please?  Same dates (July 18th-30th) just a change in names- Scott, Monica and Samantha. Will they fit?

Thanks so very much.  You all do such great work!


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> Not a Texas fan, but love the designs!!



Ha ha, don't let them hear you say that.  Thanks Jordak.


----------



## tjbaggott

macassi said:


> Could you possibly do this one with Marci, John, C.J., Brendan, and Abbie?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Here you go:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hrarcham

Could I please have one as well??? They are so cool!

Archambault Family 
Disney Dream 2/20/2011

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jordak

hrarcham said:


> Could I please have one as well??? They are so cool!
> 
> Archambault Family
> Disney Dream 2/20/2011
> 
> Thanks!!!!


What design are you wanting?


----------



## CBork1

Hey there Jordak, you do absolutely awesome work...
Would it be a problem to get some plates done for my family cruise in November?

Mickey - Disney Magic - Bork Family
Ariel - Zoe - New Jersey
Grumpy - Chris - New Jersey
Belle - Samantha - New Jersey
Jiminy Cricket - Cathy - New Jersey
Minnie - Mom Mom - New Jersey
Mickey - Pop Pop - New Jersey

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bbn1122

tjbaggott said:


> For bbn1122:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much for the great graphics. Your generosity is appreciated.
They look fantastic.
I can not wait for my DH to see the Birthday wish.


A


----------



## MrsG

jordak said:


> Thank you and you're welcome





milliepie said:


>



Thank you both so much!!!


----------



## jordak

CBork1 said:


> Hey there Jordak, you do absolutely awesome work...
> Would it be a problem to get some plates done for my family cruise in November?
> 
> Mickey - Disney Magic - Bork Family
> Ariel - Zoe - New Jersey
> Grumpy - Chris - New Jersey
> Belle - Samantha - New Jersey
> Jiminy Cricket - Cathy - New Jersey
> Minnie - Mom Mom - New Jersey
> Mickey - Pop Pop - New Jersey
> 
> Thanks so much!!


No problem at all


----------



## milliepie

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> milliepie
> 
> I was wondering if I could get this and have it say Beth and Lessa?



Sure can.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

milliepie said:


> Sure can.



Thank You!


----------



## milliepie

macassi said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can you also make one like this for me?
> 
> The Cassidys are Cruising the Baltics
> 
> 6/24 - 7/6/2010
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> Could I get this one too?  With the same dates and the Stinson Family is cruising the baltics?  THanks



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Samanthasmom1 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could I get one too, please?  Same dates (July 18th-30th) just a change in names- Scott, Monica and Samantha. Will they fit?
> 
> Thanks so very much.  You all do such great work!



Any time.


----------



## hrarcham

I really like the one with the Mickey & Minnie on the tropical beach looking at the ocean if it is not too difficult...

The Archambault's (we'll be cruising on the Dream 2/20/11)

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## jordak

hrarcham said:


> I really like the one with the Mickey & Minnie on the tropical beach looking at the ocean if it is not too difficult...
> 
> The Archambault's (we'll be cruising on the Dream 2/20/11)
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## CBork1

jordak said:


> No problem at all



You are amazing and speedy!  Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

CBork1 said:


> You are amazing and speedy!  Thanks so much!!!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## hrarcham

Thank you so much! I love it! I appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


> I just have one question, for the Patti and Sara hanger, did you want the "come in, keep out" parts taken out and put the names in place of those, or did you want to keep them in?
> Here are the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milliepie,
> Can I please have a pirate door hanger too (with enter at your own risk and Aarrgh, you may enter!)? Thanks.


----------



## jordak

hrarcham said:


> Thank you so much! I love it! I appreciate it!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## queenofcruise

milliepie said:


> I just have one question, for the Patti and Sara hanger, did you want the "come in, keep out" parts taken out and put the names in place of those, or did you want to keep them in?
> Here are the rest.



These are so cute ! Thank you so much ! I love the idea of giving everyone else such a great way to enhance their "Magical" adventure ! You can leave "come in , keep out", I'm sure whatever it is will be such a great surprise ! Again, thank you so much !!!


----------



## queenofcruise

tjbaggott said:


> For queenofcruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Thank you so much ! This will be perfect for the T-Shirts for Pirates night..there are so many great designs , I love them ! Each time I see a new one, I can't resist thinking of what a great magnet, t-shirt etc it would make...this is truly addicitng ! ( And much appreciated )


----------



## milliepie

disneyluvrs4 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have one question, for the Patti and Sara hanger, did you want the "come in, keep out" parts taken out and put the names in place of those, or did you want to keep them in?
> Here are the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milliepie,
> Can I please have a pirate door hanger too (with enter at your own risk and Aarrgh, you may enter!)? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

queenofcruise said:


> These are so cute ! Thank you so much ! I love the idea of giving everyone else such a great way to enhance their "Magical" adventure ! You can leave "come in , keep out", I'm sure whatever it is will be such a great surprise ! Again, thank you so much !!!



My pleasure.


----------



## queenofcruise

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



this is just so cute ! thanks so much !!!


----------



## CBork1

Jordak, I have been looking at your creations and they are awesome.  I really like the Mickey Postage Stamp for the Magic's Eastern Caribbean Cruise.  Would you mind making one when you have time for our trip 585 days away.  And no i'm not counting !  

November 5th-12th, 2011
The Bork Family

Thanks so much, and I know I'll probalby want more !


----------



## ut*disney

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  I hope it's how you wanted them.
> 
> 
> This is the mouse hat family type that I have. I can make them any color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> 
> Milliepie, can you put our names underneath, or would they fit?  If not, what other thing do you suggest that is the "stick family" where you can put the names on the print?  The names would be Dad, Mom, Alicia and Adrian.  Not sure if you want the names of the dogs and cat, but just in case they are Hook 'Em, Chari, Tico and Chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind adding Adrian's name to this?



Thanks!


----------



## jordak

CBork1 said:


> Jordak, I have been looking at your creations and they are awesome.  I really like the Mickey Postage Stamp for the Magic's Eastern Caribbean Cruise.  Would you mind making one when you have time for our trip 585 days away.  And no i'm not counting !
> 
> November 5th-12th, 2011
> The Bork Family
> 
> Thanks so much, and I know I'll probalby want more !


 My pleasure!


----------



## milliepie

ut*disney said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## macassi

tjbaggott said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank you!  It looks amazing!!


----------



## macassi

milliepie said:


> You're welcome.



Thank you!!!  It's an amazing sign!


----------



## milliepie

macassi said:


> Thank you!!!  It's an amazing sign!



Thanks hon.


----------



## hrarcham

I love the name license plates! Could I please have some made for our cruise in February on the Dream?????

Hailey - Ariel plate
Tyler - Mickey plate
Kayla - Minnie plate
Mackenzie - Princess plate

We're from Massachusetts. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

jordak said:


> haha like number 2 on the list



Thank you! Seriously, you would not believe the hard time we had trying to find little umbrellas in Disney World to sit by the beach w/umbrella drinks.  They don't want them on the beach! So, we had to sneak them from the inside bar and carry them around w/us for our drinks on the beach!

Thanks again!


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

tjbaggott said:


> For queenofcruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You are all so creative and generous!!!

Could you make this one with, Mary Jo, Judy, Roz, Paula and Lynne?

Thanks so much!


----------



## trekygirl26

macassi said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can you also make one like this for me?
> 
> The Cassidys are Cruising the Baltics
> 
> 6/24 - 7/6/2010
> 
> Thank you so much!!!




milliepie ~ I love this design!  Do you think you could tweak this to fit the Panama Canal Cruise?  It's January 6-21, 2011.  Can it say "Ben and Sarah WONDERing through the Panama Canal" If not, that's fine...just thought i'd ask.  Thanks!!!


----------



## milliepie

trekygirl26 said:


> milliepie ~ I love this design!  Do you think you could tweak this to fit the Panama Canal Cruise?  It's January 6-21, 2011.  Can it say "Ben and Sarah WONDERing through the Panama Canal" If not, that's fine...just thought i'd ask.  Thanks!!!



I will search for pics and see if I can throw it together.  Can you give me the itinerary please?


----------



## ut*disney

milliepie said:


> You're welcome.



This is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

You guys amaze me!  My father-in-law teaches art.  I can't wait to show him both you and Jordak's work!


----------



## ut*disney

milliepie said:


> Ha ha, don't let them hear you say that.  Thanks Jordak.



HOOK 'EM HORNS!


----------



## Kim&Chris

jordak said:


> I have all kinds of time tonight.



Hello!  OMG, these plates are so darned cute!  Would you mind making one for me?  I would love the Mickey & Minnie Wonder plate that says Kim&Chris.  If you need a state, it's New Jersey.  We're cruising in May...thanks!!!


----------



## trekygirl26

milliepie said:


> I will search for pics and see if I can throw it together.  Can you give me the itinerary please?



Sure!  Here it is:
Castaway Cay, 
Aruba, West Indies, 
Panama Canal, 
Punta Arenas, Costa Rica, 
Manzanillo, Mexico, 
Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, 
Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, 
Los Angeles, California


----------



## JohnsonsFour

jordak said:


>



Jordak,

May I request a journal, as well?

Would you put "Simon's Birthday Cruise" along the top with a picture of the characters with Castaway Cay 2010?  

On the tag, I would like, "The Johnsons"

Other info:
To do:  1) Relax 2) Celebrate 2) Repeat
Disney Wonder

Could you put, "Cruisin' to the Bahamas August 26 - 29" on the left hand page?   

Thank you again for your creativity and hard work!!!


----------



## khinson

]

Thanks so much I love them.


----------



## milliepie

trekygirl26 said:


> Sure!  Here it is:
> Castaway Cay,
> Aruba, West Indies,
> Panama Canal,
> Punta Arenas, Costa Rica,
> Manzanillo, Mexico,
> Puerto Vallarta, Mexico,
> Cabo San Lucas, Mexico,
> Los Angeles, California



Got it, thanks!  

Click the pic and then click the expand to actual size box to save at it's best quality.


----------



## trekygirl26

milliepie said:


> Got it, thanks!
> 
> Click the pic and then click the expand to actual size box to save at it's best quality.



Holy cow your quick!!!!  It looks awesome!  Thanks so much for putting it together for me!  :


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


> disneyluvrs4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love them!
Click to expand...


----------



## 1melanie

jordak said:


> Something like this?




Could I please get this with Ferrell Family and Georgia for the state?    Thanks for everything!


----------



## twoandtwins

tjbaggott said:


> For disneyluvrs4, and twoandtwins:  Just click on the thumbnails then click the image again for full size before saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



TJBaggot,

Thank you so much!!  They all look great!!  I very much appreciate your kindness.

Donna


----------



## hrarcham

Could I please have some of the mickey heads with names and pirate Mcikey/Minnies with the names Hailey, Tyler, Kayla, & Mackenzie. 
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

hrarcham said:


> Could I please have some of the mickey heads with names and pirate Mcikey/Minnies with the names Hailey, Tyler, Kayla, & Mackenzie.
> Thanks so much!!!!



I happen to have three of the four already in my files.  I also have a Mackenzie, but it doesn't match these.  I added it for you so you can take a look at it.


----------



## CBork1

jordak said:


> My pleasure!



and again, i want to thank you so much!  Great work...


----------



## jordak

hrarcham said:


> I love the name license plates! Could I please have some made for our cruise in February on the Dream?????
> 
> Hailey - Ariel plate
> Tyler - Mickey plate
> Kayla - Minnie plate
> Mackenzie - Princess plate
> 
> We're from Massachusetts. Thanks so much!!!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

Kim&Chris said:


> Hello!  OMG, these plates are so darned cute!  Would you mind making one for me?  I would love the Mickey & Minnie Wonder plate that says Kim&Chris.  If you need a state, it's New Jersey.  We're cruising in May...thanks!!!


here you go


----------



## jordak

JohnsonsFour said:


> Jordak,
> 
> May I request a journal, as well?
> 
> Would you put "Simon's Birthday Cruise" along the top with a picture of the characters with Castaway Cay 2010?
> 
> On the tag, I would like, "The Johnsons"
> 
> Other info:
> To do:  1) Relax 2) Celebrate 2) Repeat
> Disney Wonder
> 
> Could you put, "Cruisin' to the Bahamas August 26 - 29" on the left hand page?
> 
> Thank you again for your creativity and hard work!!!



Sure, no problem


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Samanthasmom1 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could I get one too, please?  Same dates (July 18th-30th) just a change in names- Scott, Monica and Samantha. Will they fit?
> 
> Thanks so very much.  You all do such great work!


Hi Milliepie,
This is a second request only because I'm not sure if I sent this properly the first time. We would like the same design and dates (July 18-30) for The Simonds Family Are Cruising the Baltics. I figured out how to enlarge the ones you made for other people, but could you also explain how to save the design and print it? I'm sorry for all the trouble. Thank  you.


----------



## jordak

1melanie said:


> Could I please get this with Ferrell Family and Georgia for the state?    Thanks for everything!


You're welcome


----------



## 1melanie

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsonsFour

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem
> [/IMG]



It's PERFECT!!!  Thank you very much!


----------



## hrarcham

Thanks somuch Jordak & Milliepie!!!!! I really love them - and the kids are so excited to see their names next to their favorite Disney characters!!!


----------



## milliepie

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> This is a second request only because I'm not sure if I sent this properly the first time. We would like the same design and dates (July 18-30) for The Simonds Family Are Cruising the Baltics. I figured out how to enlarge the ones you made for other people, but could you also explain how to save the design and print it? I'm sorry for all the trouble. Thank  you.



I updated the link I sent you earlier with the dates added.  I will do the preserver for you and post it here for you when it's done.  When you have the design full size right click and save to the folder of your choice.  Open it up in the program you use to open pictures and print like you would normally.  Hope that helps.  

http://www.4shared.com/file/252437720/53f3e3a3/simondsbaltic.html


----------



## Samanthasmom1

milliepie said:


> Any time.



Perfect!  
Thanks so much!

Monica


----------



## PauletteMouse

Jordak,  cruising with my daughter's family for the 1st time.  My grandkids will be helping me do magnets for our doors.  My granddaughter loves your Journal picture.  Could you add Disney Wonder, August 22-26,  1st Cruise,  Cabin 2107, The Glick's.  Thank you for you time and talent.


----------



## jordak

PauletteMouse said:


> Jordak,  cruising with my daughter's family for the 1st time.  My grandkids will be helping me do magnets for our doors.  My granddaughter loves your Journal picture.  Could you add Disney Wonder, August 22-26,  1st Cruise,  Cabin 2107, The Glick's.  Thank you for you time and talent.


you're welcome


----------



## kandeebunny

We're cruising again for the 3rd time on the 11th!  (we booked 10day out hehe!)  On the past cruises the door magnets have been SO helpful finding our room!

We would love something Pirates with Mickey and Tink, we aren't picky!!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## PauletteMouse

WOW, Jordak you are fast. Thanks for the Journal for the Glicks. It looks great.. Can't wait to show it to my granddaughter.


----------



## ld4483

Milliepie

Could I please have the pirate* Mickey head with the name Kevin? 
*the one with the skull and cross bones
Thanks!


----------



## luvmyprincess

*tjbaggot...*

I love the design with the caracters as pirates that says Pirate night ....
Ahoy mateys thar be pirates on board !!! 

If I could please request one that says all that , but instead of a names listing , have it say "Benedettis Buccaneers" 

Thank you so much !!


----------



## milliepie

ld4483 said:


> Milliepie
> 
> Could I please have the pirate* Mickey head with the name Kevin?
> *the one with the skull and cross bones
> Thanks!



Sure!


----------



## ld4483

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

something for Mediterranean and Baltic cruisers


----------



## Rbrewer

These are all soooo Great! Can anyone tell me how to get them?


----------



## Kim&Chris

jordak said:


> here you go



You Rock!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's a sample of the cake I've been working on.  I figure this one can be used for children's birthdays as well as adults.  Still plan to tweak it a bit more.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Rbrewer said:


> These are all soooo Great! Can anyone tell me how to get them?




Just post a request here, and describe which graphic(s) it is/are that you would like


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

milliepie said:


> I updated the link I sent you earlier with the dates added.  I will do the preserver for you and post it here for you when it's done.  When you have the design full size right click and save to the folder of your choice.  Open it up in the program you use to open pictures and print like you would normally.  Hope that helps.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/252437720/53f3e3a3/simondsbaltic.html


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! It is so beautiful!! The Simonds Family


----------



## LisaWalkerC21

jordak said:


> something for Mediterranean and Baltic cruisers




You are so talented! Any chance I could get a Mediterranean one for August 7. 2010? You are so creative!!


----------



## jordak

LisaWalkerC21 said:


> You are so talented! Any chance I could get a Mediterranean one for August 7. 2010? You are so creative!!


Thanks!


----------



## LisaWalkerC21

Thank you!


----------



## bbn1122

Just printed up 12 Beautiful graphics on magnetic paper.  They all look Stunning!!!!

Thanks to Milliepie, jtbaggott and jordak for all your help and creativity!!

We leave tomorrow....driving from NJ.  We sail Saturday, Western Caribbean, our 1st DCL!!

Hoping for beautiful weather and warm water!!!

Once again thanks for making our cruise special!!


----------



## my three girls

jordak said:


>



Hello. Can you do this beach scene with the mickey bars and tropical drink for Minnie and Corona (or other beer) for Mickey with The Schlueters - Wonder 3/27/10. Also, is it possible to put three girls playing on the beach? (age 14,10,7) Let me know and thanks in advance.


----------



## jordak

my three girls said:


> Hello. Can you do this beach scene with the mickey bars and tropical drink for Minnie and Corona (or other beer) for Mickey with The Schlueters - Wonder 3/27/10. Also, is it possible to put three girls playing on the beach? (age 14,10,7) Let me know and thanks in advance.


Sure, that will be no problem.


----------



## jordak

bbn1122 said:


> Just printed up 12 Beautiful graphics on magnetic paper.  They all look Stunning!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Milliepie, jtbaggott and jordak for all your help and creativity!!
> 
> We leave tomorrow....driving from NJ.  We sail Saturday, Western Caribbean, our 1st DCL!!
> 
> Hoping for beautiful weather and warm water!!!
> 
> Once again thanks for making our cruise special!!


You are going to love it, have a great time!!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

jordak said:


> something for Mediterranean and Baltic cruisers


These are so nice. Could you please make one for the Baltic with July 18, 2010 cruise? Thank you.


----------



## jordak

Cptjackandcrew said:


> These are so nice. Could you please make one for the Baltic with July 18, 2010 cruise? Thank you.


Thank you and I sure can!


----------



## robinkeith1

jordak said:


> You're welcome



Jordak,
Can I please have one of these that says "Mullins Family" with the state Texas for the Wonder?
Thank you! Amazing again, not surprisingly .


----------



## lmperrault

jordak said:


> Sure, that will be no problem.



Hi, love this, could I get it with three girls and a boy, family name- The Perrault's, Sailing on the Magic.


And could I get the Med. one with a sail date of May 5-15, 2010.

We can't wait this is our third Disney Cruise but first trip to Europe in first time with the great "DIS" boards.

Thanks


----------



## d'Isigny

jordak said:


> Thanks for the compliment.



Wonderful image...

Positive comments are well desirved --- Nan and I are grateful for your talents, hard work and making our cruise just a little more special.  K


----------



## lmperrault

robinkeith1 said:


> Jordak,
> Can I please have one of these that says "Mullins Family" with the state Texas for the Wonder?
> Thank you! Amazing again, not surprisingly .



Hi, could I get one of these that says "Perrault Family" with the state Maryland for the Magic.

Thanks!


----------



## queenofcruise

Hi Milliepie

Could I get a few names (with alphabet fill) thanks so much !


Nana Cathi (Tinkerbell)

Grandpa Art (Mickey)

Sara (Twilight)

Patti (Minnie Mouse)

Mickalya (Princess)

Billy ( Mickey Pirates)

Jennifer ( Minnie Pirate)

Once you get started on these it's hard to stop ! 

Thanks so much for your time !!

Cathi


----------



## jordak

robinkeith1 said:


> Jordak,
> Can I please have one of these that says "Mullins Family" with the state Texas for the Wonder?
> Thank you! Amazing again, not surprisingly .


You're welcome


----------



## jordak

lmperrault said:


> Hi, love this, could I get it with three girls and a boy, family name- The Perrault's, Sailing on the Magic.
> 
> 
> And could I get the Med. one with a sail date of May 5-15, 2010.
> 
> We can't wait this is our third Disney Cruise but first trip to Europe in first time with the great "DIS" boards.
> 
> Thanks


I am excited for you. That is going to be a great trip!


----------



## aacmt5

Oh these are soo cool! I wish I was this talented! I have some requests if possible

Tigerlily-in Princess Letters
Marc-in nightmare before Christmas letters
Cleo- in alice in wonderland (if possible,not sure if I saw or not) or Phineas & ferb Letters
Anthony-in Disney Villians letters
Antigone-in random character letters

I would also like to get the following license plates all with NOV month and Tennessee as state

Anthony-lion from narnia
Tigerlily-hannah montana/jonas/selena
Marc-perry the platapus
Cleo-sally from nightmare before Christmas
Antigone-snow white

the one with mickey and minnie on the beach with mickey ice cream bars watching girl (16) Boy (13) and girl (6) we are going on the Wonder 11-7-10

anniversary shadowbox with 16th Anniversary Antigone and Anthony are the names, ship is Wonder dates 11-7-10

Also any birthday ones would be great Cleo is turning 16 on the ship-we would love to do some special decorations for her big day!

Thank you all so much for doing what you are doing,


----------



## jordak

aacmt5 said:


> Oh these are soo cool! I wish I was this talented! I have some requests if possible
> 
> Tigerlily-in Princess Letters
> Marc-in nightmare before Christmas letters
> Cleo- in alice in wonderland (if possible,not sure if I saw or not) or Phineas & ferb Letters
> Anthony-in Disney Villians letters
> Antigone-in random character letters
> 
> I would also like to get the following license plates all with NOV month and Tennessee as state
> 
> Anthony-lion from narnia
> Tigerlily-hannah montana/jonas/selena
> Marc-perry the platapus
> Cleo-sally from nightmare before Christmas
> Antigone-snow white
> 
> the one with mickey and minnie on the beach with mickey ice cream bars watching girl (16) Boy (13) and girl (6) we are going on the Wonder 11-7-10
> 
> anniversary shadowbox with 16th Anniversary Antigone and Anthony are the names, ship is Wonder dates 11-7-10
> 
> Also any birthday ones would be great Cleo is turning 16 on the ship-we would love to do some special decorations for her big day!
> 
> Thank you all so much for doing what you are doing,


Assuming this cake will work for you, I can add her birthday if you want.


----------



## ld4483

tjbaggott 
Lovin' this new cake design-can't wait to see it after the final tweaking!


----------



## kandeebunny

I seem to have got lost in the request shuffle lol!

We would love something with Pirate Mickey and Tink on it, with the names Patty and Kristi 

Also we would love love love one of your adorable beach themed ones with The Domin Family

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

jordak said:


> Thank you and I sure can!


Oh that is just fabulous! Thank you so much!


----------



## lmperrault

Hi,

First I want to say a big *Thank you *and really I am totally in awe of the talents here and the time you all are willing to give to strangers to make their trip more special.

I have a special request if anyone has any ideas or could help me with it.

Six years ago I took my Mom (she was 64) to the hospital for what we thought was a simple infection.  On Dec. 14th she was admitted to the hospital.  On Dec. 19th they took her gallbladder out.  After the surgery the surgeon came to the waiting room and told my brother and I, my Mom had Pancreatic Cancer and that this would likely be her last Christmas.  Needless to say we were both shocked ( she had no symptoms and seemd perfectly healthy other than some back pain her physician had attributed to a UTI)  and devastated.  

My Mom was an amazing person, who loved her children, her grandchildren, the beach and to travel in that order.  She had just retired a couple of months earlier and moved to be closer to us and her grandchildren.  

When she got the news she said she had always planned to take her grandchildren to Disney World and while she didn't have the strength to do that she decieded to take our entire family on the Disney Cruise.  

On January 3rd she took all four of her children, spouses, and most importantly her 11 grandchildren on the Disney Magic out of Orlando.  It was an amazing trip for all of us and turned out to be her dying gift to us.  She passed away a week after we got back on Jan. 19th just six short weeks after her diagnosis.

My brother, sister and I took the same cruise on the anniversary of her death a year later with our children.

And now thanks to some money she has left to my sister and I we are taking our children on the Disney Cruise to Europe.

All of this is to say I would really love some sort of magnet/graphic for our door in memory of my amazing mom.

What I was thinking was if I could get the back of Minnie sitting on a beach wearing a RED HAT (she was a member of the redhat society www.redhatsociety.com) with a daquirie and a michey ice cream watching four kids play- Katy, Emma, Jackson and Liese with the words "An angel watching over us"  and "Grammy J" Under the Minnie and maybe a small purple cancer ribbon in the corner, I would extremley grateful.

I miss my Mom everyday and it's only beacuse of her that I'm able to take my family on this trip and I'd like to acknowledge that in some way on our door.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## lmperrault

jordak said:


> I am excited for you. That is going to be a great trip!



Thank you so much, I'm going to print these out while the girls are out school. I'm currently decorating our refrigerator with the magnents and they are so excited to see new one's added.


----------



## milliepie

queenofcruise said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> Could I get a few names (with alphabet fill) thanks so much !
> 
> 
> Nana Cathi (Tinkerbell)
> 
> Grandpa Art (Mickey)
> 
> Sara (Twilight)
> 
> Patti (Minnie Mouse)
> 
> Mickalya (Princess)
> 
> Billy ( Mickey Pirates)
> 
> Jennifer ( Minnie Pirate)
> 
> Once you get started on these it's hard to stop !
> 
> Thanks so much for your time !!
> 
> Cathi






			
				aacmt5 said:
			
		

> Oh these are soo cool! I wish I was this talented! I have some requests if possible
> 
> Tigerlily-in Princess Letters
> Marc-in nightmare before Christmas letters
> Cleo- in alice in wonderland (if possible,not sure if I saw or not) or Phineas & ferb Letters
> Anthony-in Disney Villians letters
> Antigone-in random character letters




I added you both to my list.  I have two large orders I'm working on right now, but I will get to them within a few days.


----------



## Okiegal

Milliepie- 

I'll be e-mailing you.  Needed one more post to do so.  Just learned of these and am hoping to get some for our 1st cruise!

Thanks-
Tonya


----------



## my three girls

Awesome! Thanks Jordak.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> I am excited for you. That is going to be a great trip!




I absolutely love those. Would it be possible to have one with the brick wall and the ship for the Med cruise from April 24th to May 5th and also the license plate with Ball Family, Magic and Manchester, UK? I would absolutely love them on my door. I have never made magnets before, but I invested in a Xyron recently and now there will be no stopping me.

Corinna


----------



## queenofcruise

milliepie said:


> I added you both to my list.  I have two large orders I'm working on right now, but I will get to them within a few days.



Thanks so much ! No rush, we don't sail until October....Have a great day !


----------



## czkmom

_Here's a sample of the cake I've been working on. I figure this one can be used for children's birthdays as well as adults. Still plan to tweak it a bit more._
tjbaggott 


I love this design for a child.... my son will be turning "10" on our cruise... When you are done tweaking this I would love one with his name "Kaleb)

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

lmperrault said:


> Hi,
> 
> First I want to say a big *Thank you *and really I am totally in awe of the talents here and the time you all are willing to give to strangers to make their trip more special.
> 
> I have a special request if anyone has any ideas or could help me with it.
> 
> Six years ago I took my Mom (she was 64) to the hospital for what we thought was a simple infection.  On Dec. 14th she was admitted to the hospital.  On Dec. 19th they took her gallbladder out.  After the surgery the surgeon came to the waiting room and told my brother and I, my Mom had Pancreatic Cancer and that this would likely be her last Christmas.  Needless to say we were both shocked ( she had no symptoms and seemd perfectly healthy other than some back pain her physician had attributed to a UTI)  and devastated.
> 
> My Mom was an amazing person, who loved her children, her grandchildren, the beach and to travel in that order.  She had just retired a couple of months earlier and moved to be closer to us and her grandchildren.
> 
> When she got the news she said she had always planned to take her grandchildren to Disney World and while she didn't have the strength to do that she decieded to take our entire family on the Disney Cruise.
> 
> On January 3rd she took all four of her children, spouses, and most importantly her 11 grandchildren on the Disney Magic out of Orlando.  It was an amazing trip for all of us and turned out to be her dying gift to us.  She passed away a week after we got back on Jan. 19th just six short weeks after her diagnosis.
> 
> My brother, sister and I took the same cruise on the anniversary of her death a year later with our children.
> 
> And now thanks to some money she has left to my sister and I we are taking our children on the Disney Cruise to Europe.
> 
> All of this is to say I would really love some sort of magnet/graphic for our door in memory of my amazing mom.
> 
> What I was thinking was if I could get the back of Minnie sitting on a beach wearing a RED HAT (she was a member of the redhat society www.redhatsociety.com) with a daquirie and a michey ice cream watching four kids play- Katy, Emma, Jackson and Liese with the words "An angel watching over us"  and "Grammy J" Under the Minnie and maybe a small purple cancer ribbon in the corner, I would extremley grateful.
> 
> I miss my Mom everyday and it's only beacuse of her that I'm able to take my family on this trip and I'd like to acknowledge that in some way on our door.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.



If you need some changes let me know. I can sort of relate to this. My Dad's wife was not feeling real well and they determined it was her gall bladder and they went in to put a stint in when they found out she had Pancreatic cancer. Sorry for your loss. 


Thanks to tjbaggott for helping with supplying the hat and ribbon


----------



## jordak

kandeebunny said:


> I seem to have got lost in the request shuffle lol!
> 
> We would love something with Pirate Mickey and Tink on it, with the names Patty and Kristi
> 
> Also we would love love love one of your adorable beach themed ones with The Domin Family
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> I absolutely love those. Would it be possible to have one with the brick wall and the ship for the Med cruise from April 24th to May 5th and also the license plate with Ball Family, Magic and Manchester, UK? I would absolutely love them on my door. I have never made magnets before, but I invested in a Xyron recently and now there will be no stopping me.
> 
> Corinna


sure, happy to!


----------



## czkmom

tjbaggott 

I was looking through your photobucket log and am hoping the numbers will get you to the correct place for magnet requests...

#66 (sunset) that says "May the Wonder Never End"  no family name, just the dates of April 3 - 10th, 2011

#341 (tink in mickey ears) "Heather"
#361 (pirate mickey ears) "Cam" "Zak" "Kaleb"
#317 (black ears with sorc. mickey) "Papa Dennis" "Maga Nikki"
#275 (ship above with Nemo & friends below) again no name, just the dates April 3-10th, 2011

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## eeyoremommy

jordak said:


> I can't come up with a new idea for Alaska but thought i might redo an old one.



Jordak,
Could we get this shadowbox with 
The Smith Family
June 7, 2011 - June 14, 2011

It will be perfect for our door  TIA.


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> Jordak,
> Could we get this shadowbox with
> The Smith Family
> June 7, 2011 - June 14, 2011
> 
> It will be perfect for our door  TIA.


You're welcome


----------



## jordak




----------



## hawaiian mickey

jordak said:


> You're welcome


Aloha Jordak,
Much mahalos for our magnet you made for us. I love this picture you have made.
Could you make one each for us and  one each for our moms who we are take to Alaska? Same designs just different dates.
Carmen Fabro
Marie Frenzel
Henry and Brenda
July 12-19 2010

Henry
hawaiian mickey


----------



## Okiegal

Jordak- I sent you a DESPERATE e-mail.  Please HELP me..."you're my only hope!"  Trying to be funny with the Star Wars theme. HA!  

Thanks-
Tonya


----------



## jordak

Okiegal said:


> Jordak- I sent you a DESPERATE e-mail.  Please HELP me..."you're my only hope!"  Trying to be funny with the Star Wars theme. HA!
> 
> Thanks-
> Tonya


Just replied to your email and when i get them done, look for them here. Thanks


----------



## shushh

Hi Jordak, sorry I left out one person on our cruise...

May I please request a license plate with Timon from the Lion King for Wayne. Thanks!


----------



## jordak

hawaiian mickey said:


> Aloha Jordak,
> Much mahalos for our magnet you made for us. I love this picture you have made.
> Could you make one each for us and  one each for our moms who we are take to Alaska? Same designs just different dates.
> Carmen Fabro
> Marie Frenzel
> Henry and Brenda
> July 12-19 2010
> 
> Henry
> hawaiian mickey


sure


----------



## jordak

Okiegal said:


> Jordak- I sent you a DESPERATE e-mail.  Please HELP me..."you're my only hope!"  Trying to be funny with the Star Wars theme. HA!
> 
> Thanks-
> Tonya


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> Hi Jordak, sorry I left out one person on our cruise...
> 
> May I please request a license plate with Timon from the Lion King for Wayne. Thanks!


no problem


----------



## shushh

Thank you! It never ceases to amaze me how super quick you are!


----------



## eeyoremommy

It came out fantastic.  Thanks so much.  Love the "In case of emergency" one.  It is going to be sooo popular!


----------



## ambria193

jordak said:


> Sure, that will be no problem.



Hi Jordak:
could you please do to my family  this design, we are only three
Mickey,Minnie and minnie girl.
The Mercado's
Wonder 10/03/2010
Thank you very much


----------



## ambria193

jordak said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi:
> Could make me one
> Mercado family
> Puerto Rico
> Disney Wonder
> 
> Than you very much


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> sure, happy to!



Thanks so much for this. I really love them.

Corinna


----------



## jordak

ambria193 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi:
> Could make me one
> Mercado family
> Puerto Rico
> Disney Wonder
> 
> Than you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
Click to expand...


----------



## Disney-Bride

Hi Jordak
I wanted to say thank you for the designs you done for my family. Is it possible to do a few more. I would like license plates for:

Mickey & Minnie Peephole - The Cervantes Family from California Crusing on the Dream May 2011
Princess -Bianca
Minnie Mouse-Debbie
Pluto-Robert
Minnie Mouse-Grandma
Goofy- Grandpa
Also we would like some mickey ears if possible
Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Ears-Daddy
Pittsburgh Steelers Ears-Mando
Princess Mickey Ears- Bianca
Not sure how to describe this one, but here it goes
Disney Character Pirate night
Daddy
Mommy
Bianca
Grandma
Grandpa
Cruising the Dream May 12-15 2011
Thank you so much, you are making our vacatiion more exciting


----------



## ambria193

jordak said:


> ambria193 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

Disney-Bride said:


> Hi Jordak
> I wanted to say thank you for the designs you done for my family. Is it possible to do a few more. I would like license plates for:
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Peephole - The Cervantes Family from California Crusing on the Dream May 2011
> Princess -Bianca
> Minnie Mouse-Debbie
> Pluto-Robert
> Minnie Mouse-Grandma
> Goofy- Grandpa
> Also we would like some mickey ears if possible
> Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Ears-Daddy
> Pittsburgh Steelers Ears-Mando
> Princess Mickey Ears- Bianca
> Not sure how to describe this one, but here it goes
> Disney Character Pirate night
> Daddy
> Mommy
> Bianca
> Grandma
> Grandpa
> Cruising the Dream May 12-15 2011
> Thank you so much, you are making our vacatiion more exciting


Sure, no problem. I can take care of the the plates but you will need to ask milliepie about the ears and i don't remember exactly who did the the pirate night. So many designs that it is hard to keep track of.


----------



## grlzmom

Jordak,

Wow, as usual look on here and fall in love with the new ones 

Can I please get the Mickey bar emergency one with "Simons Family"

"Magic April 10 - May 5, 2010"?

And, the Star Wars Med one with date of "April 24, 2010"?

Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Wow, as usual look on here and fall in love with the new ones
> 
> Can I please get the Mickey bar emergency one with "Simons Family"
> 
> "Magic April 10 - May 5, 2010"?
> 
> And, the Star Wars Med one with date of "April 24, 2010"?
> 
> Thanks again!


Wow, i bet you can't hardly contain the excitement now that the trip is is next week. I normally don't read trip reports very often, but i hope you write one. Your cruise is going to be epic. Have a great time!


----------



## Disney-Bride

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem. I can take care of the the plates but you will need to ask milliepie about the ears and i don't remember exactly who did the the pirate night. So many designs that it is hard to keep track of.


Jordak
Thanks for the quick response on the license plates. My apologies about the Mickey Ears 
You are correct, to many designs to keep track. I just notice I forgot to mention
Grandpa, Grandma, Debbie & Robert are from Kanas. Can you please fix from California to Kanas. If not no worries
Thank again for sharing your great designs


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

milliepie said:


> I updated the link I sent you earlier with the dates added.  I will do the preserver for you and post it here for you when it's done.  When you have the design full size right click and save to the folder of your choice.  Open it up in the program you use to open pictures and print like you would normally.  Hope that helps.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/252437720/53f3e3a3/simondsbaltic.html


I found the right magnetic paper at Officemax and printed it this evening. It is just perfect. Unfortunately, I could not locate the life preserver design. Could you please remind me how to find that one? Thank you again.


----------



## jordak

Disney-Bride said:


> Jordak
> Thanks for the quick response on the license plates. My apologies about the Mickey Ears
> You are correct, to many designs to keep track. I just notice I forgot to mention
> Grandpa, Grandma, Debbie & Robert are from Kanas. Can you please fix from California to Kanas. If not no worries
> Thank again for sharing your great designs


no problem, i can fix


----------



## lizavance

Emergency Mickey Bars - brilliant! May I please have them for the Vances, Disney Wonder, May 9-13, 2010? Also would it be possible to get emergency Margaritas?


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> Emergency Mickey Bars - brilliant! May I please have them for the Vances, Disney Wonder, May 9-13, 2010? Also would it be possible to get emergency Margaritas?


sure, i can do that.


----------



## lizavance

Thank you!!!! You are amazing!


----------



## lizavance

One small thing - could it please be "The Vances"? Thank you!


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> One small thing - could it please be "The Vances"? Thank you!


sure, no problem


----------



## lizavance

Thank you! We are going to have a very festive door!


----------



## milliepie

Cptjackandcrew said:


> I found the right magnetic paper at Officemax and printed it this evening. It is just perfect. Unfortunately, I could not locate the life preserver design. Could you please remind me how to find that one? Thank you again.



Here is the link to get it.


----------



## aacmt5

Thanks so much these are great, my kids are so excited about making magnets. I forgot to get some for my mom and neice who are traveling with us can I get license plates, for Nov from Florida with...
Dixie-bambi
Skye-pocohantas or mulan
thanks again you guys are awesome!


----------



## jordak

aacmt5 said:


> Thanks so much these are great, my kids are so excited about making magnets. I forgot to get some for my mom and neice who are traveling with us can I get license plates, for Nov from Florida with...
> Dixie-bambi
> Skye-pocohantas or mulan
> thanks again you guys are awesome!


sure, not a problem


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> no problem, i can fix



Sorry to bother you again. Could I have two of the character license plates. Would it be possible to have Figment for me, name Corinna, month November and instead of state Manchester UK and Grumpy for DH, name Graham, month October and again Manchester UK. For me, if you can't do Figment, then I would love Stitch. I love them both and it was actually hard to decide which one to go for.

Corinna


----------



## scottishwee35

milliepie said:


> send you pm...
> 
> Scottishwee35


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> Sorry to bother you again. Could I have two of the character license plates. Would it be possible to have Figment for me, name Corinna, month November and instead of state Manchester UK and Grumpy for DH, name Graham, month October and again Manchester UK. For me, if you can't do Figment, then I would love Stitch. I love them both and it was actually hard to decide which one to go for.
> 
> Corinna


No need to choose, i will make both.


----------



## aacmt5

WOW fast work! Thanks so much!


----------



## DizzylandDeb

Jordak, I LOVE your license plates 
Could you make some for us too?  Thank you in advance 

Month: OCT (on left)  and DCL LOGO (on right)  (No State on bottom)



 RUTH  

 PAT  

 SALLY  


 MARSHALL 

 DOROTHY 

 DONOVAN


 DAN  

 LARRY  

 KAYLA  


 KAYTLYN  

 JERRY

We really appreciate your talent


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> No need to choose, i will make both.



Thanks you so much. They are utterly fantastic. I can't wait to decorate my door with them.

Corinna


----------



## jocjarmom

grlzmom said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Wow, as usual look on here and fall in love with the new ones
> 
> Can I please get the Mickey bar emergency one with "Simons Family"
> 
> "Magic April 10 - May 5, 2010"?
> 
> And, the Star Wars Med one with date of "April 24, 2010"?
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi Jordak, did you make this one? http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa206/schwetje/SimonsSig250copy.jpg
If so, I would love to have this one (the one on the right) for me.  Let me know, and I will give you the info you need to make it.  Thank you!

Karen
Karen


----------



## jordak

DizzylandDeb said:


> Jordak, I LOVE your license plates
> Could you make some for us too?  Thank you in advance
> 
> Month: OCT (on left)  and DCL LOGO (on right)  (No State on bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH
> 
> PAT
> 
> SALLY
> 
> 
> MARSHALL
> 
> DOROTHY
> 
> DONOVAN
> 
> 
> DAN
> 
> LARRY
> 
> KAYLA
> 
> 
> KAYTLYN
> 
> JERRY
> 
> We really appreciate your talent


Here you go, just follow the link

http://pbckt.com/st.wfL


----------



## jordak

jocjarmom said:


> Hi Jordak, did you make this one? http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa206/schwetje/SimonsSig250copy.jpg
> If so, I would love to have this one (the one on the right) for me.  Let me know, and I will give you the info you need to make it.  Thank you!
> 
> Karen
> Karen



Sorry, that one isn't mine. Might be Milliepie's work.


----------



## DizzylandDeb

jordak said:


> Here you go, just follow the link
> 
> http://pbckt.com/st.wfL



 Thank you so much jordak!  You're GREAT!


----------



## ambria193

Hi Jordak;
Could you please make for me the license plate
Mickey- Ramon
Pluto-Nataly
Minnie-Beda
with the DCL logo (Oct)
Thank you very much


----------



## jordak

ambria193 said:


> Hi Jordak;
> Could you please make for me the license plate
> Mickey- Ramon
> Pluto-Nataly
> Minnie-Beda
> with the DCL logo (Oct)
> Thank you very much


you're welcome!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Jordak,

Can I get a couple more license plates please? I need 

April and the DCL logo, no state
Pirate Mickey-Josh
Pirate Minnie -Izabella
Squirt-Dani

Also could I get the new Mickey bar disign too? I thought it was great! At the top can you put "Ethan's Tantrum Prevention" Thanks in advance! 

Dani


----------



## disneyluvrs4

Milliepie,

Do you have the pirate Mickey grapic that is on the door hanger with the swords crossed behind him as just a graphic by itself? I was thinking of getting some printable tattoo paper, and making the kids in our FE some tattoos for pirate night. That graphic would be perfect.  Thanks in advance if you can help.  

Dani


----------



## ambria193

jordak said:


> you're welcome!



Thank you very much!!! you are fantastic


----------



## jordak

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can I get a couple more license plates please? I need
> 
> April and the DCL logo, no state
> Pirate Mickey-Josh
> Pirate Minnie -Izabella
> Squirt-Dani
> 
> Also could I get the new Mickey bar disign too? I thought it was great! At the top can you put "Ethan's Tantrum Prevention" Thanks in advance!
> 
> Dani


haha, like the Tantrum  Prevention.


----------



## lizavance

I love it! May I please have the Margarita with "Liza's Tantrum Prevention" - I hope my DH will take the hint!


----------



## ksalerno1

So much talent here...

Where do you guys get your base images?


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> I love it! May I please have the Margarita with "Liza's Tantrum Prevention" - I hope my DH will take the hint!


sure, np.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

milliepie said:


> Here is the link to get it.


Oh Milliepie, This is my absolute favorite! Thank you so very much! Janice


----------



## disneyluvrs4

jordak said:


> haha, like the Tantrum  Prevention.



Thank you so much! I love them!  The "in case of" was such a great idea, but then I love most of your disigns! Thanks again!


----------



## ambria193

jordak said:


> sure, no problem


Hi Jordak again
wowoo!! i find another
Could you please make for me this
The Mercados with the mickey bars October 3-7 in the wonder 
than you very much


----------



## ambria193

mickeys girl 52 said:


> i LOVE YOUR MICkEY HEAD DESIGNS.WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE COULD YOU DESIGN ME A FEW FOR MY UPCOMING TRIP ON THE WONDER. THANK YOU
> 
> Pirate mickey - Quinten
> pirate Mickey - Justin
> Pirate Mickey - Braxton
> pirate Mckey -  Gaven
> pirate minnie - Kali



Hi
Could you make for my family
Belle-Nataly
Minnie pirate-Beda
Mickey pirate-Ramon
Than you very much


----------



## ambria193

queenofcruise said:


> this is just so cute ! thanks so much !!!



Hi
This is so cute, could you make for my family
Beda,Ramon,Naty
Thank you very much


----------



## ambria193

SHammett said:


> Perfect! Thanks soooo much! If you have time, I would also love to have the empty beach chairs on the beach with the mickey clouds above and the ship in the background. We have 7, so if that's too many chairs for that one, the empty beach chairs on deck would be great, too. Names are- Mike, Hannah, Kelly, Owen, Gracie, Sophie and Susan.


Hi 
Jordak again could you make this for me
Mercado family October 3-7 in the Wonder
Thank you


----------



## lizavance

It's perfect! Thank you!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

jordak said:


> sure


Jordak,
Thank you so much. They are beautiful. Our moms will really love it.

aloha
hawaiian mickey


----------



## jordak

ambria193 said:


> Hi Jordak again
> wowoo!! i find another
> Could you please make for me this
> The Mercados with the mickey bars October 3-7 in the wonder
> than you very much


You made a request for the beach chairs as well, but that one isn't mine. Would like to tell you who does it but i am not real sure.


----------



## milliepie

disneyluvrs4 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Do you have the pirate Mickey grapic that is on the door hanger with the swords crossed behind him as just a graphic by itself? I was thinking of getting some printable tattoo paper, and making the kids in our FE some tattoos for pirate night. That graphic would be perfect.  Thanks in advance if you can help.
> 
> Dani



Sure, here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Disney-Bride said:


> Hi Jordak
> I wanted to say thank you for the designs you done for my family. Is it possible to do a few more. I would like license plates for:
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Peephole - The Cervantes Family from California Crusing on the Dream May 2011
> Princess -Bianca
> Minnie Mouse-Debbie
> Pluto-Robert
> Minnie Mouse-Grandma
> Goofy- Grandpa
> Also we would like some mickey ears if possible
> Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Ears-Daddy
> Pittsburgh Steelers Ears-Mando
> Princess Mickey Ears- Bianca
> Not sure how to describe this one, but here it goes
> Disney Character Pirate night
> Daddy
> Mommy
> Bianca
> Grandma
> Grandpa
> Cruising the Dream May 12-15 2011
> Thank you so much, you are making our vacatiion more exciting



Here are the Mickey heads.


----------



## milliepie

ambria193 said:


> Hi
> Could you make for my family
> Belle-Nataly
> Minnie pirate-Beda
> Mickey pirate-Ramon
> Than you very much



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

ambria193 said:


> Hi
> Jordak again could you make this for me
> Mercado family October 3-7 in the Wonder
> Thank you



That one is mine.  Did you want the one with the chairs, or the family name in the sand?


----------



## dolphingirl47

jocjarmom said:


> Hi Jordak, did you make this one? http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa206/schwetje/SimonsSig250copy.jpg
> If so, I would love to have this one (the one on the right) for me.  Let me know, and I will give you the info you need to make it.  Thank you!
> 
> Karen
> Karen



I think this one was made by Brooklyn.

Corinna


----------



## ambria193

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you very much


----------



## ambria193

jordak said:


> You made a request for the beach chairs as well, but that one isn't mine. Would like to tell you who does it but i am not real sure.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## ambria193

milliepie said:


> That one is mine.  Did you want the one with the chairs, or the family name in the sand?


Uppss!! thanks for asking, the one with the chair.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

Jordak-

Do you have any NE Husker designs already in your inventory?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Rduckyg4evr

milliepie
Hi I just wanted to say that I have been looking at master pieces all day and I am blown away by them. My family and I are going on out first disney cruise in may and I was wondering if you had time to make me pieces that I could use on the door. I would like:
4 deck chairs with names:
Dale,Jennifer,Breanna, and Mackenzie with the Disney Wonder May 16-20 on it and across the bottom saying our first disney cruise
Also something cute and girly with the princess on it with Mackenzie on it. 
Finally if you could make something for a birthday for Judy.  
Thank you so much and keep making those wonderful pieces 
Breanna


----------



## disneyluvrs4

milliepie said:


> Sure, here you go.



Thanks so much! I'm hoping to make those tatoos up soon!


----------



## b00kw0rm429

jordak said:


> no problem, i can fix


Hello! I I could have license plates for Laura, Patrick, Aidan (girl-7) and Keegan (boy-12) I would much appreciate it! You all amaze me! Both your talent and you willingness make everyone's trip extra-special! I don't know how you do it! You pick, but I love the Arial license plate for my daughter!


----------



## jordak

b00kw0rm429 said:


> Hello! I I could have license plates for Laura, Patrick, Aidan (girl-7) and Keegan (boy-12) I would much appreciate it! You all amaze me! Both your talent and you willingness make everyone's trip extra-special! I don't know how you do it! You pick, but I love the Arial license plate for my daughter!


Here you go


----------



## b00kw0rm429

Love them! Thank you!


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

Jordak,

I have got to stop cruisin your site (pun intended)!!

Could you make a Case of Emergency Mickey Bars and Margaritas and also one w/the little umbrellas if you could?

Disney Chix
Disney Wonder 5/30 - 6/4

Thanks so much!!


----------



## jordak

7DwarfsFanNY said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I have got to stop cruisin your site (pun intended)!!
> 
> Could you make a Case of Emergency Mickey Bars and Margaritas and also one w/the little umbrellas if you could?
> 
> Disney Chix
> Disney Wonder 5/30 - 6/4
> 
> Thanks so much!!


sure


----------



## jules4172

Hi Jordak,
Can you do the license plate with Mickey and Minnie in porthole with writing DISNEY MAGIC and name PHAM on it. Thanks.


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

jordak said:


> sure
> 
> You are Awesome!!!! Thank you so much again!!!


----------



## jordak

jules4172 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Can you do the license plate with Mickey and Minnie in porthole with writing DISNEY MAGIC and name PHAM on it. Thanks.


you're welcome


----------



## NicsMom1500

Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful work! 



jordak said:


> You sure can


----------



## pjpoohbear

Jordak,

I love the red leather book, wow! Could I get a couple for very dear friends?

Disney Magic
WBTA September 2010 (somewhere if possible)
Magical Memories
Angela and Dennis 


Disney Magic
WBTA September 2010 (somewhere if possible)
Magical Memories
Marilyn and John


----------



## cwby22

Hi Jordak, If, possible could you make a couple magnets for me?  1) Disney Wonder license plate saying: CRUISE #2  Apr 10 in left corner. and 2) "Got Verandah" magnet with - Disney Wonder April 18-22 2010 - written on bottom.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Disney-Bride

milliepie said:


> Here are the Mickey heads.


Hi Milliepie,
Thanks so much for the quick response on the mickey ears
Love them


----------



## jordak

pjpoohbear said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I love the red leather book, wow! Could I get a couple for very dear friends?
> 
> Disney Magic
> WBTA September 2010 (somewhere if possible)
> Magical Memories
> Angela and Dennis
> 
> 
> Disney Magic
> WBTA September 2010 (somewhere if possible)
> Magical Memories
> Marilyn and John


Thanks, glad to see this one being used.


----------



## jordak

cwby22 said:


> Hi Jordak, If, possible could you make a couple magnets for me?  1) Disney Wonder license plate saying: CRUISE #2  Apr 10 in left corner. and 2) "Got Verandah" magnet with - Disney Wonder April 18-22 2010 - written on bottom.
> Thanks so much.


sure, no problem


----------



## tjbaggott

For Anyone Cruisin on the Dream.  Can add Family name down the sides as well.






[/IMG]


----------



## capkincaid

I love the Got Verandah. Can you make one for me with Disney Wonder April 11-15 2010? Your work is realy great.


----------



## jordak

capkincaid said:


> I love the Got Verandah. Can you make one for me with Disney Wonder April 11-15 2010? Your work is realy great.


Thank you. Have a great time on your cruise.


----------



## Dgentrysim

Just wondering if the magnets you attach to the backs of the "magnets" we will put on our stateroom door will be ok to go through security at the airports.  They won't trigger the alarm or be confiscated, will they?

Thanks!

DisneyDeb


----------



## Fire14

Dgentrysim said:


> Just wondering if the magnets you attach to the backs of the "magnets" we will put on our stateroom door will be ok to go through security at the airports. They won't trigger the alarm or be confiscated, will they?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DisneyDeb


 I'm pretty sure I had mine in carry on suitcase and they went thru no problem.


----------



## tjbaggott

And an updated version, added Captain Mickey to it.






[/IMG]


----------



## Okiegal

I am wondering if anyone has had success having FedEx/Kinko's or any other place make their magnets?  I went last night and they won't do because of needing a copyright release from "Disney".  Is everyone making their own?  

Thanks,
Tonya


----------



## 7DwarfsFanNY

Made my own; went to Office Max and got sheets; Avery brand and then just put them through your printer and the print very nicely.


----------



## tjbaggott

Okiegal said:


> I am wondering if anyone has had success having FedEx/Kinko's or any other place make their magnets?  I went last night and they won't do because of needing a copyright release from "Disney".  Is everyone making their own?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tonya



I make my own magnets (easy, just print onto card stock and stick adhesive magnets onto the backs.  I also laminate my card stock graphics before applying the magnets).  BUT last fall I had autograph books, a journal and an activity book made up for my kids.  I called Staples business Depot ahead of time and said they were made by me, using graphics found here and there.  They had no problems, they printed the books with no issues at all.


----------



## Okiegal

Thanks for the tips!  I will go to OfficeMax today!  

Tonya


----------



## milliepie

queenofcruise said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> Could I get a few names (with alphabet fill) thanks so much !
> 
> 
> Nana Cathi (Tinkerbell)
> 
> Grandpa Art (Mickey)
> 
> Sara (Twilight)
> 
> Patti (Minnie Mouse)
> 
> Mickalya (Princess)
> 
> Billy ( Mickey Pirates)
> 
> Jennifer ( Minnie Pirate)
> 
> Once you get started on these it's hard to stop !
> 
> Thanks so much for your time !!
> 
> Cathi



Finally got these finished up for you.


----------



## tjbaggott

For CZKMOM and my tweacked  version of the kids cake:  For the thumbnail graphics, click on them once to enlarge in my photo bucket, then click again for full size before saving.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## queenofcruise

milliepie said:


> Finally got these finished up for you.



Oh, these are wonderful and so much fun ! Thank you so much !
You are all so talented and kind to take the time to do all these disigns for everyone .....like I have said before, you are adding magic to our adventure !


----------



## milliepie

Rduckyg4evr said:


> milliepie
> Hi I just wanted to say that I have been looking at master pieces all day and I am blown away by them. My family and I are going on out first disney cruise in may and I was wondering if you had time to make me pieces that I could use on the door. I would like:
> 4 deck chairs with names:
> Dale,Jennifer,Breanna, and Mackenzie with the Disney Wonder May 16-20 on it and across the bottom saying our first disney cruise
> Also something cute and girly with the princess on it with Mackenzie on it.
> Finally if you could make something for a birthday for Judy.
> Thank you so much and keep making those wonderful pieces
> Breanna



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

ksalerno1 said:


> So much talent here...
> 
> Where do you guys get your base images?



For me, I find clips of what I need on various clip art sites or doing a google search.  Most of what I do is made from scratch, I draw it or I fix the pic to make it the way I want it.  A lot of playing around with the graphics for me.  
I have a black template mickey head, but my 3d mickey heads, I drew from scratch.  It all depends on what you want to do.


Here is a link to a post on the creative boards where you can find a ton of clip art sites.   

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36014707&postcount=5


----------



## my three girls

jordak said:


> Thank you. Have a great time on your cruise.



I would love the 'Get Verandah' with Disney Wonder May 27-30, 2010

Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

my three girls said:


> I would love the 'Get Verandah' with Disney Wonder May 27-30, 2010
> 
> Thank you so much!


you're welcome


----------



## wickesy

Jordak,

The red leather book is great! Could I get one with 

Ray & David
Birthday Baltic Boating
June 2010

Thanks.


----------



## sherild71

tjbaggott said:


> Here's a new one I did up real quick today, the text can be changed to anything anyone would like it to say.
> 
> 
> Can I get one of these saying Devin & Mom? Thanks! Love it!


----------



## sherild71

Well that didn't work... Sorry!


----------



## sherild71

tjbaggott said:


> Here's a new one I did up real quick today, the text can be changed to anything anyone would like it to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love it! Can I get one of these saying Devin & Mom?


----------



## jordak

wickesy said:


> Jordak,
> 
> The red leather book is great! Could I get one with
> 
> Ray & David
> Birthday Baltic Boating
> June 2010
> 
> Thanks.


You're welcome


----------



## sherild71

Hey Jordak, me again  Maybe this will be the last time I ask for awhile, but could I have a plate with the fairies on it that says Sheri? Thank you so much!


----------



## ld4483

tjbaggott,
Can I get one of the "Pirates Life For Me" with Mickey and Minnie with the  names: Donna -Kevin

Thanks!


----------



## kandeebunny

OMGOSH!!!  The Pirate one is TOO cute!  Can we get one that says Patty and Kristi

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## capkincaid

jordak said:


> Thank you. Have a great time on your cruise.



You ROCK.


----------



## MACfamily4

Hi Tjbaggott,

Could I please have this one saying "March" in the left ear, "2011" in the right ear, and "Celebrating Will's 12th Birthday" on the face?  Thank you so much!

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Birthday Graphics/14.jpg


----------



## jordak

sherild71 said:


> Hey Jordak, me again  Maybe this will be the last time I ask for awhile, but could I have a plate with the fairies on it that says Sheri? Thank you so much!


sure, happy to!


----------



## MelFL123

Would it be possible to request some license plates for our friends?

8 princesses - Caitriona (would like whole name but if its too long Cat is ok)
Jedi Mickey - Liam
Crush (turtle from nemo) - Lori
Pooh tugawar - Rob


Thank you!!!!!!!!!

Oh I almost forgot the month is August!


----------



## jordak

MelFL123 said:


> Would it be possible to request some license plates for our friends?
> 
> 8 princesses - Caitriona (would like whole name but if its too long Cat is ok)
> Jedi Mickey - Liam
> Crush (turtle from nemo) - Lori
> Pooh tugawar - Rob
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh I almost forgot the month is August!


sure


----------



## milliepie

aacmt5 said:


> Oh these are soo cool! I wish I was this talented! I have some requests if possible
> 
> Tigerlily-in Princess Letters
> Marc-in nightmare before Christmas letters
> Cleo- in alice in wonderland (if possible,not sure if I saw or not) or Phineas & ferb Letters
> Anthony-in Disney Villians letters
> Antigone-in random character letters
> 
> I would also like to get the following license plates all with NOV month and Tennessee as state
> 
> Anthony-lion from narnia
> Tigerlily-hannah montana/jonas/selena
> Marc-perry the platapus
> Cleo-sally from nightmare before Christmas
> Antigone-snow white
> 
> the one with mickey and minnie on the beach with mickey ice cream bars watching girl (16) Boy (13) and girl (6) we are going on the Wonder 11-7-10
> 
> anniversary shadowbox with 16th Anniversary Antigone and Anthony are the names, ship is Wonder dates 11-7-10
> 
> Also any birthday ones would be great Cleo is turning 16 on the ship-we would love to do some special decorations for her big day!
> 
> Thank you all so much for doing what you are doing,



Here are your names.


----------



## milliepie

kandeebunny said:


> I seem to have got lost in the request shuffle lol!
> 
> We would love something with Pirate Mickey and Tink on it, with the names Patty and Kristi
> 
> Also we would love love love one of your adorable beach themed ones with The Domin Family
> 
> Thanks so much!



Mickey and Tink for you.


----------



## traceyjayne

milliepie said:


> Mickey and Tink for you.



Hiya,
I would love this with the pirates picture and the names Tracey and Eric as we are doing the FE'S on Pirates night!!
Thanks
Tracey


----------



## Rduckyg4evr

Milliepie

Thank you so much!!!!! they are wonderful


----------



## kandeebunny

Milliepie they are amazing thank you so so so so so much!!!


----------



## Dgentrysim

Good morning Millipie!  Just saw your magnet with Pirate Mickey and Tinker Bell lounging on the ship railing and it says Pirates on Board.  Could you make for one for me with Debra and Rick....and could it say "Pirates on Board the Magic"?  Just when I think I've got all the magnets I want.....I see another cute one!  Thank you so much!

DisneyDeb


----------



## aacmt5

milliepie said:


> Here are your names.



Thank you so much! They look great! I cant wait to print them out!


----------



## ksalerno1

Does anyone know if anyone has a blank  licence plate template with Lady and the Tramp?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## goofprincess

Jordak,

Can I get the Mickey star wars magnets--the one with mickey as Luke Skywalker and the license plate too, both with the name Karen, April, Alabama


Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## sherild71

jordak said:


> sure, happy to!



Thank you so much! you are a god send!


----------



## lynx18

This is our first Disney Cruise, I honestly don't know where to start. I've looked through some of the posts and the designs are amazing.
We will be travelling on July 30th 2010, Dover to Barcelona. There will be three children in our party Shaun 10, Sophie 7 and Chloe 6. I would be delighted if you could design something special for our stateroom door. The girls love Disney princess, Hannaha Montana, Johanas Brothers - the usual girly things and Shaun likes all boys things. If it suits I could try to be a bit more sepcific for designs???
I look forward to hearing from you, again keep up the good work your designs are terrific.
Lynx18


----------



## iluv2go2disney

Could I please get a few of your lisense plate designs?
Twilight- Kendall, June
Disney Cruise Ship- Wendy, June
Jedi Mickey- Tracey, June
Jack Skellington [in the Santa outfit]- Cody, June
Can i also get the Mickey ice cream bar on a plate with Baker Family Cruise 2011, and the road sign design with DREAM, Baker, 2011?  Thank you very much!


----------



## bewitched00

I am looking for something OU with Mickey and then with Minnie-- Anyone have a design?   Many Many Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

I have looked but I can't find the exact mouseheads I am after. Could someone create for me a black mousehead with a picture of the original Belle and the name Irelee on it and a black mousehead with a picture of the original Sleeping Beauty and the name Charlie on it. Big Thanks.


----------



## iluv2go2disney

jordak said:


> Forgot who i made this for, but just noticed a typo. Here is the fixed version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please get this design with Mickey and Minnie holding hands, a Diet Pepsi and iphone beside Minnie and a Pepsi beside Mickey,  Disney Dream, July 17th- 21st 2011, and The Baker Family in the sand?  Thank you very much!!


----------



## bewitched00

bewitched00 said:


> I am looking for something OU with Mickey and then with Minnie-- Anyone have a design?   Many Many Thanks in Advance!!!



Ok so I am dinging out today:

I was wondering on the OU Mickey or Minnie to add the names:
Tabitha
Ronnie
Presley 
Parker

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## jordak

ksalerno1 said:


> Does anyone know if anyone has a blank  licence plate template with Lady and the Tramp?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


----------



## jordak

goofprincess said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can I get the Mickey star wars magnets--the one with mickey as Luke Skywalker and the license plate too, both with the name Karen, April, Alabama
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!


you're welcome


----------



## jordak

iluv2go2disney said:


> Could I please get a few of your lisense plate designs?
> Twilight- Kendall, June
> Disney Cruise Ship- Wendy, June
> Jedi Mickey- Tracey, June
> Jack Skellington [in the Santa outfit]- Cody, June
> Can i also get the Mickey ice cream bar on a plate with Baker Family Cruise 2011, and the road sign design with DREAM, Baker, 2011?  Thank you very much!


----------



## disneyluvrs4

[/QUOTE]

Milliepie, 

Can I please get some pirate fill name? Thanks so much! 
Danielle
Josh
Ethan
Izabella


----------



## jordak

my computer crashed! going to spend the night trying to  recover it or will probably be forced to format and start over. Positive note is i have all my photoshop designs backed up with the exception of a couple i was working on and a couple personal designs i had made that might be lost of my son's senior year that will pain me if it is gone. Been wanting to install windows 7 so i guess this might have forced me. So please hold off on making requests until i can start filling them. Thanks


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jordak said:


> my computer crashed! going to spend the night trying to  recover it or will probably be forced to format and start over. Positive note is i have all my photoshop designs backed up with the exception of a couple i was working on and a couple personal designs i had made that might be lost of my son's senior year that will pain me if it is gone. Been wanting to install windows 7 so i guess this might have forced me. So please hold off on making requests until i can start filling them. Thanks




Oh no!
Good luck getting it all fixed soon!


----------



## luvmyprincess

jordak said:


> my computer crashed! going to spend the night trying to  recover it or will probably be forced to format and start over. Positive note is i have all my photoshop designs backed up with the exception of a couple i was working on and a couple personal designs i had made that might be lost of my son's senior year that will pain me if it is gone. Been wanting to install windows 7 so i guess this might have forced me. So please hold off on making requests until i can start filling them. Thanks



Good Luck !!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Graphics for Sherild71, Id4483 and Kandeebunny: Be sure to click on thumbnails to enlarge in photobucket then click again for full size before saving.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's my newest DREAM one:






[/IMG]


----------



## sherild71

tjbaggott said:


> Graphics for Sherild71, Id4483 and Kandeebunny: Be sure to click on thumbnails to enlarge in photobucket then click again for full size before saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank you! Love it!


----------



## uncw89

jordak said:


> my computer crashed! going to spend the night trying to  recover it or will probably be forced to format and start over. Positive note is i have all my photoshop designs backed up with the exception of a couple i was working on and a couple personal designs i had made that might be lost of my son's senior year that will pain me if it is gone. Been wanting to install windows 7 so i guess this might have forced me. So please hold off on making requests until i can start filling them. Thanks



Good Luck with your computer! I had to get mine fixed this week too. I just got it back today! Luckily they were able to fix it without me losing my stuff! I love your designs!
Wow, I haven't checked lately and we're on page 305! I'm surprised they haven't closed the thread. I guess it's time for part 4?
Keep up the great work everyone! I don't have a cruise planned til next year.


----------



## disneyluvrs4

jordak said:


> my computer crashed! going to spend the night trying to  recover it or will probably be forced to format and start over. Positive note is i have all my photoshop designs backed up with the exception of a couple i was working on and a couple personal designs i had made that might be lost of my son's senior year that will pain me if it is gone. Been wanting to install windows 7 so i guess this might have forced me. So please hold off on making requests until i can start filling them. Thanks



Bummer! That happened to me a little while back-I lost all my baby pics of my kids that I hadn't printed or saved to disc yet .  Hopefully that we not be the case for you. Good Luck...here's sending some pixie dust your way!  Dani


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jordak, I hope that you will get your computer fixed without losing your stuff.

Corinna


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


> my computer crashed! going to spend the night trying to  recover it or will probably be forced to format and start over. Positive note is i have all my photoshop designs backed up with the exception of a couple i was working on and a couple personal designs i had made that might be lost of my son's senior year that will pain me if it is gone. Been wanting to install windows 7 so i guess this might have forced me. So please hold off on making requests until i can start filling them. Thanks



Oh no, I hate that had happened... my computer crashed last year but got back up and got some photos back...

I hope everything go well with your...

Scottishwee35


----------



## jordak

Was able to recover it without losing anything. Usually pretty good at troubleshooting a computer, but this was stressing me out. Not positive what caused it though so i am skeptical it is fixed. Like disneyluvrs4, i had that happen to me before. Lost a bunch of pictures of the kids. Most were of our daughter  who is the youngest of 3 brothers so i really went crazy taking pictures of her the first couple of years. Now i always backup to two different drives before i get a chance to burn them to DVDs.


----------



## jordak

Here is one i had open in photoshop when the computer crashed. Nothing special, but put several hours into it so i was afraid i was going to have to start over.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> Was able to recover it without losing anything. Usually pretty good at troubleshooting a computer, but this was stressing me out. Not positive what caused it though so i am skeptical it is fixed. Like disneyluvrs4, i had that happen to me before. Lost a bunch of pictures of the kids. Most were of our daughter  who is the youngest of 3 brothers so i really went crazy taking pictures of her the first couple of years. Now i always backup to two different drives before i get a chance to burn them to DVDs.



I am glad that you got it fixed. Lets hope that it does not happen again.

Corinna


----------



## iluv2go2disney

tjbaggott said:


> Here's my newest DREAM one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love this!!! Can I please get it with The Baker Family and another one with The Smith Family?  Our dates are July 17-21, 2011. Thank you so much!!


----------



## ksalerno1

Thanks for the Lady and the Tramp licence plate template... you work quick!

If they aren't too hard to make... could I ask you to tweek something?

If possible, I want to get the image on one side instead of the whole plate.
I have others for my kids and my husband and I want them all to be the same style.

             Thanks...


----------



## jordak

ksalerno1 said:


> Thanks for the Lady and the Tramp licence plate template... you work quick!
> 
> If they aren't too hard to make... could I ask you to tweek something?
> 
> If possible, I want to get the image on one side instead of the whole plate.
> I have others for my kids and my husband and I want them all to be the same style.
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## ld4483

tjbaggott said:


> Graphics for Sherild71, Id4483 and Kandeebunny: Be sure to click on thumbnails to enlarge in photobucket then click again for full size before saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank You-I love it!


----------



## iluv2go2disney

jordak said:


>


 Thank you so much!! I love them all!!


----------



## iluv2go2disney

I just realized I forgot to get license plates for my mom and dad.  They are saling with us.  Can I please get a Herbie the Love Bug plate with Nana on it and a Mater with Pappaw?


----------



## warbiespig

I would be very grateful if anyone could make some up for our  first ever cruise on a 4 night trip on the Wonder 31st October -4th November 2010 we are a family of four
Amanda (mum)
Stephen (dad)
Lewis (DS)
Hayden (DS)
Any designs would be wonderful we like the main man (mouse) and both of my boys like pirate and Donald Duck


----------



## jordak

iluv2go2disney said:


> I just realized I forgot to get license plates for my mom and dad.  They are saling with us.  Can I please get a Herbie the Love Bug plate with Nana on it and a Mater with Pappaw?


Sure, no problem


----------



## us4jones

We are set to cruise May 23-27 aboard the Wonder.  It is our first cruise ever!  I just today sat down & started exploring boards.  WOW!  Who knew there was these amazing magnet graphics, & Fish Extenders & all these extras to really make a trip special!  Thanks to you all!

I'd like to ask for a few magnet graphics please  

We are The Jones Family:

Brian (Dad)
Liz (Mom)
Tyler (DS7)
Chance(DS5)

There were so many that I LOVED!  I saw one that looked like a corkboard w/a calendar/organizer/agenda...it was so cute

Also one I saw had parent Mickey's lounging in beach chairs snacking or drinking watching the kids play in the sand (2 boys) with cute writing in the sand...maybe the Jones Family or Disney Wonder May 23-27 or something else...

I also love the individual Mickey's with names on them & the graphic letters...  I would love to just decorate my door up with all your great ideas!

If one or some of you could do a few of these designs & feel free to try out something new...I'd be so grateful & you'd be adding to my "magic"!  

Thank you SO MUCH already!

Liz


----------



## us4jones

okay, a continuation of my prev post:

I just saw one with sebastion floating on a bottle in sea!  Adorable!  That would be great too "Jones Family".

Deck chairs are cute:  Brian, Liz, Tyler & Chance

Also or instead of:  "Castaway Cay or Bust" or something like that with beach towels, cute .

Actually, I didn't see anything I didn't like, so whatever's easiest!

TYTYTYTYTY!


----------



## milliepie

us4jones said:


> We are set to cruise May 23-27 aboard the Wonder.  It is our first cruise ever!  I just today sat down & started exploring boards.  WOW!  Who knew there was these amazing magnet graphics, & Fish Extenders & all these extras to really make a trip special!  Thanks to you all!
> 
> I'd like to ask for a few magnet graphics please
> 
> We are The Jones Family:
> 
> Brian (Dad)
> Liz (Mom)
> Tyler (DS7)
> Chance(DS5)
> 
> There were so many that I LOVED!  I saw one that looked like a corkboard w/a calendar/organizer/agenda...it was so cute
> 
> Also one I saw had parent Mickey's lounging in beach chairs snacking or drinking watching the kids play in the sand (2 boys) with cute writing in the sand...maybe the Jones Family or Disney Wonder May 23-27 or something else...
> 
> I also love the individual Mickey's with names on them & the graphic letters...  I would love to just decorate my door up with all your great ideas!
> 
> If one or some of you could do a few of these designs & feel free to try out something new...I'd be so grateful & you'd be adding to my "magic"!
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH already!
> 
> Liz



Here are a few things that I already had in my files with your names.  



 





 







 

 





 








There are many other Mom/Dad DISigns in my files if you feel like looking.  The link is in my signature I recommend my 4shared.


----------



## lizavance

The new shield design is wonderful! May I please have it for the Wonder for the Vance Family and for the Walsh Family?

I'm glad to hear that your computer is back. I decided to back up my laptop after hearing of your crash. Now that I have all of these wonderful magnet designs I don't want to lose them before I get them all printed!


----------



## ariel53098

WOW!  I just made it through all the posts.  I would like some help with some designs.  First off, my husband has been gone for 21 months (he had a few breaks - we went on Disney vacations during those times!) but we haven't seen him since November.  Before that it was May of last year.  He is on his way back from Iraq as we speak and we'll see him in about 10 days (hopefully).   Our first set of packers come next week because we are moving to Germany THE DAY AFTER our cruise!  We just need some relaxing, family time for our family.

Our cruise is celebrating that Daddy is home and DH's and my wedding anniversary (12 years on May 30).

We are crusing 4 nights on the Wonder on May 9th (MOther's Day).  It will be DH - Joshua, Me - Rachel, DS - Andrew (8 years old) and twin DDs - Leah and Leila (2.5 years old).  
Sooooo, 

1)  I would love some Army/patriotic things.  I would like anything someone comes up with!

2)  I saw someone did some Mickey ears with an Air Force theme.  Can you do them with an Army theme?

3) I like the Verandah scene with Minnie and Mickey.  Can I get that with our names and 12 years?

4)  I like the beach chairs that say "Cruising with Mickey"  Can I get that with our names?

5)  License Plates:  Can I get Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh with my husband's name?  I'd like my name with Ariel, Andrew's name with Stitch and Leah and Leila's name with Minnie Mouse.  I saw two different Minnie Mouse plates and would like them to be the two different ones if possible.  Doesn't matter who gets which one.  

6)  MIlliePie I like the names you do:  Can you make Josh in Star Wars, Andrew in Star Wars (can be the same or different Star Wars), Rachel, Leah and Leila in Princess (can be different or the same princess collection)

7)  There was a "Ready for the Wonder" letter.  Can I get that for Andrew?

8)  Journal - Can I get that calling it "Our celebration cruise" and have "Relax, Ice cream, pictures" be on the list?  Instead of our last name on the tag, can you just put our first names?

9) Mickey and Minnie on the beach with Mickey ice creams - Can I get it with a soccer player for Andrew and twin minnies for the girls?  In the sand can it say "Daddy's home - Hooray!" or something like that?

10)  Bulletin/cork Board - On the calendar can you put the cruise, our Anniversary on the 30th and Move to Germany on the 14th?  On our cruise we plan to visit the spa, dine at Palo, Snorkeling, Yoga on the Beach, swim, and the typical stuff.

11) There was a snapshot from the shore of the ship.  On the shore was a sign that said "Danger - keep off rocks"  Someone wrote "Cruising on the Wonder and the date"  Can I get that with our date?

12)  Postage Stamp - Would love it with our information!

13) Shadow Box with the ship in the bottle - Would like this with our information!

Thanks so much!!!
Rachel


----------



## jordak

us4jones said:


> okay, a continuation of my prev post:
> 
> I just saw one with sebastion floating on a bottle in sea!  Adorable!  That would be great too "Jones Family".
> 
> Deck chairs are cute:  Brian, Liz, Tyler & Chance
> 
> Also or instead of:  "Castaway Cay or Bust" or something like that with beach towels, cute .
> 
> Actually, I didn't see anything I didn't like, so whatever's easiest!
> 
> TYTYTYTYTY!


Here you go


----------



## jordak

lizavance said:


> The new shield design is wonderful! May I please have it for the Wonder for the Vance Family and for the Walsh Family?
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your computer is back. I decided to back up my laptop after hearing of your crash. Now that I have all of these wonderful magnet designs I don't want to lose them before I get them all printed!


Thanks and you sure can! Glad i could inspire you to backup.


----------



## lizavance

Thank you!!!!! Keep disigning - we love your stuff!


----------



## milliepie

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> I have looked but I can't find the exact mouseheads I am after. Could someone create for me a black mousehead with a picture of the original Belle and the name Irelee on it and a black mousehead with a picture of the original Sleeping Beauty and the name Charlie on it. Big Thanks.



Not sure exactly what you meant by "original" so I took a guess.  I hope it's right, but if not let me know and I can change them.


----------



## milliepie

traceyjayne said:


> Hiya,
> I would love this with the pirates picture and the names Tracey and Eric as we are doing the FE'S on Pirates night!!
> Thanks
> Tracey



You're welcome.


----------



## milliepie

ariel53098 said:


> WOW!  I just made it through all the posts.  I would like some help with some designs.  First off, my husband has been gone for 21 months (he had a few breaks - we went on Disney vacations during those times!) but we haven't seen him since November.  Before that it was May of last year.  He is on his way back from Iraq as we speak and we'll see him in about 10 days (hopefully).   Our first set of packers come next week because we are moving to Germany THE DAY AFTER our cruise!  We just need some relaxing, family time for our family.
> 
> Our cruise is celebrating that Daddy is home and DH's and my wedding anniversary (12 years on May 30).
> 
> We are crusing 4 nights on the Wonder on May 9th (MOther's Day).  It will be DH - Joshua, Me - Rachel, DS - Andrew (8 years old) and twin DDs - Leah and Leila (2.5 years old).
> Sooooo,
> 
> 1)  I would love some Army/patriotic things.  I would like anything someone comes up with!
> 
> 2)  I saw someone did some Mickey ears with an Air Force theme.  Can you do them with an Army theme?
> 
> 3) I like the Verandah scene with Minnie and Mickey.  Can I get that with our names and 12 years?
> 
> 4)  I like the beach chairs that say "Cruising with Mickey"  Can I get that with our names?
> 
> 5)  License Plates:  Can I get Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh with my husband's name?  I'd like my name with Ariel, Andrew's name with Stitch and Leah and Leila's name with Minnie Mouse.  I saw two different Minnie Mouse plates and would like them to be the two different ones if possible.  Doesn't matter who gets which one.
> 
> 6)  MIlliePie I like the names you do:  Can you make Josh in Star Wars, Andrew in Star Wars (can be the same or different Star Wars), Rachel, Leah and Leila in Princess (can be different or the same princess collection)
> 
> 7)  There was a "Ready for the Wonder" letter.  Can I get that for Andrew?
> 
> 8)  Journal - Can I get that calling it "Our celebration cruise" and have "Relax, Ice cream, pictures" be on the list?  Instead of our last name on the tag, can you just put our first names?
> 
> 9) Mickey and Minnie on the beach with Mickey ice creams - Can I get it with a soccer player for Andrew and twin minnies for the girls?  In the sand can it say "Daddy's home - Hooray!" or something like that?
> 
> 10)  Bulletin/cork Board - On the calendar can you put the cruise, our Anniversary on the 30th and Move to Germany on the 14th?  On our cruise we plan to visit the spa, dine at Palo, Snorkeling, Yoga on the Beach, swim, and the typical stuff.
> 
> 11) There was a snapshot from the shore of the ship.  On the shore was a sign that said "Danger - keep off rocks"  Someone wrote "Cruising on the Wonder and the date"  Can I get that with our date?
> 
> 12)  Postage Stamp - Would love it with our information!
> 
> 13) Shadow Box with the ship in the bottle - Would like this with our information!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Rachel



Congrats on your DH finally coming home! 
Check out my American Pride(military) 4shared folder, here is the link.
http://www.4shared.com/dir/30805296/ee51af3f/American_Pride__Military_.html

If you see something you like and need help personalizing let me know and I can help with that.  
I can do your names for you too, I'll do those when I get a chance.


----------



## jordak

ariel53098 said:


> WOW!  I just made it through all the posts.  I would like some help with some designs.  First off, my husband has been gone for 21 months (he had a few breaks - we went on Disney vacations during those times!) but we haven't seen him since November.  Before that it was May of last year.  He is on his way back from Iraq as we speak and we'll see him in about 10 days (hopefully).   Our first set of packers come next week because we are moving to Germany THE DAY AFTER our cruise!  We just need some relaxing, family time for our family.
> 
> Our cruise is celebrating that Daddy is home and DH's and my wedding anniversary (12 years on May 30).
> 
> We are crusing 4 nights on the Wonder on May 9th (MOther's Day).  It will be DH - Joshua, Me - Rachel, DS - Andrew (8 years old) and twin DDs - Leah and Leila (2.5 years old).
> Sooooo,
> 
> 1)  I would love some Army/patriotic things.  I would like anything someone comes up with!
> 
> 2)  I saw someone did some Mickey ears with an Air Force theme.  Can you do them with an Army theme?
> 
> 3) I like the Verandah scene with Minnie and Mickey.  Can I get that with our names and 12 years?
> 
> 4)  I like the beach chairs that say "Cruising with Mickey"  Can I get that with our names?
> 
> 5)  License Plates:  Can I get Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh with my husband's name?  I'd like my name with Ariel, Andrew's name with Stitch and Leah and Leila's name with Minnie Mouse.  I saw two different Minnie Mouse plates and would like them to be the two different ones if possible.  Doesn't matter who gets which one.
> 
> 6)  MIlliePie I like the names you do:  Can you make Josh in Star Wars, Andrew in Star Wars (can be the same or different Star Wars), Rachel, Leah and Leila in Princess (can be different or the same princess collection)
> 
> 7)  There was a "Ready for the Wonder" letter.  Can I get that for Andrew?
> 
> 8)  Journal - Can I get that calling it "Our celebration cruise" and have "Relax, Ice cream, pictures" be on the list?  Instead of our last name on the tag, can you just put our first names?
> 
> 9) Mickey and Minnie on the beach with Mickey ice creams - Can I get it with a soccer player for Andrew and twin minnies for the girls?  In the sand can it say "Daddy's home - Hooray!" or something like that?
> 
> 10)  Bulletin/cork Board - On the calendar can you put the cruise, our Anniversary on the 30th and Move to Germany on the 14th?  On our cruise we plan to visit the spa, dine at Palo, Snorkeling, Yoga on the Beach, swim, and the typical stuff.
> 
> 11) There was a snapshot from the shore of the ship.  On the shore was a sign that said "Danger - keep off rocks"  Someone wrote "Cruising on the Wonder and the date"  Can I get that with our date?
> 
> 12)  Postage Stamp - Would love it with our information!
> 
> 13) Shadow Box with the ship in the bottle - Would like this with our information!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Rachel



Congrats on your husband coming home! Have a great time! Tossed in an extra one for mothers day for you.


----------



## us4jones

milliepie & jordak,

Oh mY....these are FANTASTIC!  Thank you so so so so much!  I cannot get to the store fast enough to buy magnet sheets!  THANK YOU!

THE JONES FAMILY!


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

milliepie said:


> Not sure exactly what you meant by "original" so I took a guess.  I hope it's right, but if not let me know and I can change them.



I'm sorry if I caused any confusion. I saw one of Belle dressed as a pirate and although I liked it I don't think my daughter would know who it was. Could you possibly change Sleeping beauty to a picture of her in her pink dress? Pink is my daughter's favorite color. Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak, I ready to request my FIRST Graphic from you!!!!!!
I plan on using my own Cruise Invite for my boys, but yours is much more suited to an Adult.   We Surprising my mom with 4 night Cruise on the Disney Dream Sept 11th - 15th 2011.  Her name is Dee.  Although I will be giving this graphic to her as THE BIG Reveal at Christmas, I'd love to get it now, as I just Booked her room for her and her BF, and I'm TOTALLY Psyched!

Thanks SO much Jordak!


----------



## milliepie

poohbear luvs grumpy said:


> I'm sorry if I caused any confusion. I saw one of Belle dressed as a pirate and although I liked it I don't think my daughter would know who it was. Could you possibly change Sleeping beauty to a picture of her in her pink dress? Pink is my daughter's favorite color. Thanks



Sure, no problem.


----------



## milliepie

warbiespig said:


> I would be very grateful if anyone could make some up for our  first ever cruise on a 4 night trip on the Wonder 31st October -4th November 2010 we are a family of four
> Amanda (mum)
> Stephen (dad)
> Lewis (DS)
> Hayden (DS)
> Any designs would be wonderful we like the main man (mouse) and both of my boys like pirate and Donald Duck



Here is one for you.  
Click the pic, then click on the expand to full size box to save at it's best quality.


----------



## djpate

jordak said:


> Here is one i had open in photoshop when the computer crashed. Nothing special, but put several hours into it so i was afraid i was going to have to start over.



I absolutely love this can you do one that says "Pate Family" and one that says "Leitz Family" thank you  ur awesome


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, I ready to request my FIRST Graphic from you!!!!!!
> I plan on using my own Cruise Invite for my boys, but yours is much more suited to an Adult.   We Surprising my mom with 4 night Cruise on the Disney Dream Sept 11th - 15th 2011.  Her name is Dee.  Although I will be giving this graphic to her as THE BIG Reveal at Christmas, I'd love to get it now, as I just Booked her room for her and her BF, and I'm TOTALLY Psyched!
> 
> Thanks SO much Jordak!


I'm psyched for you. I don't know how you can keep it a secret that long. I couldn't do it.


----------



## jordak

djpate said:


> I absolutely love this can you do one that says "Pate Family" and one that says "Leitz Family" thank you  ur awesome


You're welcome and thanks


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem.



This is perfect. Thank you so much. Your creativity and willingness astounds me. All of you wonderful people on this thread have helped to make our cruise great.


----------



## tjbaggott

Thanks so much Jordak, It's Absolutely Perfect for her! 
Someone on my meets board suggested a gift to wrap up for her as a clue leading up to this Invite which is the BIG REVEAL, and that was a bottle of water and a rubber Duck in one package (Aqua Duct), 
I'm still laughing, I love that idea so much, I'm actually going to use it!


----------



## ariel53098

milliepie said:


> Congrats on your DH finally coming home!
> Check out my American Pride(military) 4shared folder, here is the link.
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/30805296/ee51af3f/American_Pride__Military_.html
> 
> If you see something you like and need help personalizing let me know and I can help with that.
> I can do your names for you too, I'll do those when I get a chance.



I LOVED the Army logo one with the ears so I downloaded that.  Thanks so much!  
Rachel


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Thanks so much Jordak, It's Absolutely Perfect for her!
> Someone on my meets board suggested a gift to wrap up for her as a clue leading up to this Invite which is the BIG REVEAL, and that was a bottle of water and a rubber Duck in one package (Aqua Duct),
> I'm still laughing, I love that idea so much, I'm actually going to use it!


  You're welcome. Haha, that is a very clever idea!


----------



## ariel53098

jordak said:


> Congrats on your husband coming home! Have a great time! Tossed in an extra one for mothers day for you.



Thank you so much!!!  Seeing the one on the beach that said "Daddy's home Hooray!" made me get tears in my eyes!  I'm almost done with this separation.  In ONE MONTH that sign will be my family's reality and thinking about it feels SO GOOD!  Thank you!
Rachel


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Jumbo-sized thread- time to close this one!


----------

